#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-26
<ivoks> mrzim pisati prezentacije
<dodobas> ivoks: napravim ti ja... :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kaj brijes, jel' ima smisla da metnemo nginx ispred apacheta, za serviranje .debova i .isoa?
<Markec> pozdrav, ima koga ivoks, jelly jelly-home
<Markec> evo ja slao mail onim helpdisc , i kažu da za moj problem je cijena 700kuna
<Markec> puno bolje nego onih 2 soma 
<jelly-home> imas i one druge koji ne naplacuju dijagnostiku
<Markec> pitanjce je hoće li znati otkriti particijsku tablicu za ext4
<Markec> aha
<Markec> nije mi uopče spomenuo dijagnostiku
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, zasto?
<ivoks> http://ibnlive.in.com/videos/187217/tech-toyz-list-of-must-have-applications.html
<ivoks> 15. minuta :D :D
<ivoks> dodobas: na zalost, ovu prezencatiju pokriva NDA, pa jebiga :)
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> dakle ta prezentacija ne postoji... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, zato sto radi bolje od apacheta za posluzivanje statickih fajlova?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne radi bolje od apache workera
<Mmike> a kako koristimo php-cgi, apache nam uopce ne treba, cak bi i php mogli staviti iza nginxa
<Mmike> ivoks, o, radi, puno bolje
<ivoks> gle, dokazi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, svi ovi gola-teta serveri su iza nginxa, jer apache ne moze copeati s time. apache koristimo samo i ako bas klijent ima webapp napisan tako da ne moze nego apache (ili ako ima mali promet)
<ivoks> to nije dokaz
<Mmike> plus, apache je vrlo ranjiv na slow lorisa i slicne napade
<ivoks> apache prefork je spor, da
<Mmike> dok nginx nije uopce
<ivoks> i zato se koristi varnish i nginx
<ivoks> ali apache worker je brzi od lighttpda
<ivoks> i podrzava feature koje ovi ne podrzavaju
<jelly-home> di su ti gola-teta serveri!?!?
<ivoks> da, to se i ja pitam
<Mmike> ? :)
<ivoks> stalno spominje gole likove :)
<Mmike> jeste bas sigurni da zelite? :)
<jelly-home> Mmike radi u adult entertainment industriji?
<ivoks> cuj ovog :)
<Mmike> eto vam, pa uzivajte :/
<ivoks> da sam na tvom mjestu... povracao bi kad bi isao spavati i kad bi se budio :)
<Mmike> mah, to radis prvih 2-3 tjedna
<Mmike> nakon toga oguglas
<Mmike> ima i videobash.com
<Mmike> to je isto sajt na finom clusteru
<Mmike> i gust je za popravljati kad/ako umre :)
<Mmike> Ne znam, ivoks, ja bih probao sa nginxom. Ne za PHP, samo za staticke fajlove za sad.
<jelly-home> no dobro sad znam di mogu hostat jebo.me
<Mmike> kaj si uzeo? :)
<jelly-home> bilo jeftino
<jelly-home> ak nis drugo, bit ce url shortener
<ivoks> Tech E-mail:jelly+namecheap.com@srk.fer.hr
<ivoks> fakat je kupio :)
<ivoks> Tech Address:Dzordza Vasingtona bb.
<ivoks> Mmike: ti zakupi do.me
<drj_cro> lol : Jebo me pas ak' ovdje još nema ničega. :)
<ivoks> Yes! It’s available! 
<ivoks> ^ do.me
<Mmike> postgres paralel restore FTW
<Mmike> btw, jelly , rijesio ono sa flushanjem, thnx na uputdbi
<jelly-home> uh, zaboravih ukljuciti whois anonimizator?
<dodobas> Mmike: stigli su alarmi :D
<Mmike> dodobas, erm. ha? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa za bicikl
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> e, pa kul
<Mmike> kad, koliko para i to sve?
<dodobas> javim ti...
<Mmike> dodobas, :*
<Mmike> http://nikcub-static.appspot.com/logging-out-of-facebook-is-not-enough
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> ne znam zasto svi rade oko toga galamu
<ivoks> pa zar nitko do sad nije skuzio da jutarnji zna tko si, iako si se odlogirao s facebooka? :)
<Mmike> pa, ne zna :)
<Mmike> jutarnji
<Mmike> al' neki bi mogli znat :0
<Mmike> yeps, jutarnji ne zna
<Mmike> tj, bar se pravi da nezna
<Mmike> koja sramota
<Mmike> radim za lika nekog u UKju, mrdam mu taj postgres
<Mmike> i nemrem se spojit na konzolu weboliku od hosting providera
<Mmike> i salje lik mail hosting provideru i veli: 'Hi, blabla, not working, blabla, works for me in the UK, but he is baseid in Italy....'
<Mmike> reko, koji kufer? Veli on, da sam rekao 'Croatia' onda bi ovaj u hostingu mislio da je to u aziji negdje :)
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' mosh otvorit adsurve.com
<dodobas> Mmike: You don't have permission to access /www/admin/index.php on this server
<Mmike> gut
<Mmike> thnx
<ajhi> hej 
<jelly> bin trajing tu rich ju
<ajhi> ko, kaj mene?
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_CSo1gOd48 
<ajhi> aha
<ajhi> haha
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT5hzs4YJBE&feature=related
<Mmike> to mi je related bilo
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kakvi to alarmi ?? mogu kajviše saznati.
<SilverSpace> bah
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta bahces
<drac0_> nije danas potresa bilo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a zasto bi bilo?
<SilverSpace> jelly: vozio sam se na bike
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa nisi valja toliko masivan da uzrokujes potrese
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://is.gd/RoCFe6
<SilverSpace> na to se misli :)
<SilverSpace> http://student.geof.hr/silver/
<jelly> to tamo po stepenicama ili kaj
<jelly> na ulazu
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0_> super je ruta
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> jel se moze tamo s psom?
<drac0_> mislim istrcavanje uz bike
<jelly> da, definitivno
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly> pazi na pjesake
<drac0_> po toj ruti
<drac0_> izvrsno
<drac0_> ma nisu pjesaci problem
<SilverSpace> ne mozes bas jel je singltrack
<drac0_> pa dobro nije da se vozi po sipki, moze pas sa strane trcati 
<SilverSpace> ali mozes kratke krugove di je put sirok
<drac0_> fora mi je radi sume
<SilverSpace> vidi di je sredina tamo di su kuce
<SilverSpace> do tuda mozes bez problema
<SilverSpace> inace ima dosta sa psima
<drac0_> morat cu to odraditi jednom tamo
<SilverSpace> odfurali jednog frenda tamo 
<SilverSpace> i on drugi puta kao zna kud treba i povede buraza
<SilverSpace> i spusti se u krivom smjeru 
<SilverSpace> i tu di sam ja roknuo na stepenicama
<SilverSpace> svojom rkivnjom 
<SilverSpace> oni nisu skuzili da postoje stepenice
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> jao
<jelly> tko vrijedi leti
<SilverSpace> preskocili do dolje
<SilverSpace> jedan je dobro proso drugoga je hitna odvezla
<jelly> uf
<SilverSpace> noga rebra glava
<jelly> tko ne leti, ne vrijedi
<SilverSpace> skoro se ubio
<drac0_> ides :)
<SilverSpace> znaci i ja vrijedim :)
<drac0_> bome fine te stepenice
<jelly> ako se dobro sjecam nisu bezazlene ni za pjesake
<SilverSpace> drac0_: trebas vidjeti kako to izgleda bilo bi ti jasno
<SilverSpace> jelly: yep
<jelly> izlizane glatke kamene ploce
<drac0_> ouch
<SilverSpace> ostri kamen
<SilverSpace> nemam ih nigdje na slici
<drac0_> pa da ih ufotkaj za google maps
<drac0_> il sta vec
<drac0_> pa tagiraj
<SilverSpace> evo ih http://lh4.ggpht.com/-00hxxUoZys8/S7mxpAkH_AE/AAAAAAAAEjQ/o611O7ZLwTk/Dotrscina.jpg
<SilverSpace> od vrha su obodvojica preletjela
<jelly> da su sletjeli kak spada, bilo bi fantasticno
<SilverSpace> ja sam se po ovom desno kanalu spustao
<jelly> bez ruku :-)
<SilverSpace> i zapeo sa pedalom za stepenicu 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj sam preko glave odletio u sumu i da nisam pogodio drvo
<drac0_> opako izgledaju
<drac0_> jesi letio stari moj negdje :)
<drac0_> kak si zapeo pedalom, uvijek drzi pedale na pola na stepenicama ili slicnim preprekama
<drac0_> to je i mene kostalo x puta na sljemenu
<drac0_> ono korijenje ili puteljci/tragovi u blatu
<drac0_> samo tako letis ak pedala pipne
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> ma zajeb je bio kaj je bila grana pa sam se izmakivao i doso preblizu i zapeo
<SilverSpace> pa me prebaciloo preko volana 
<SilverSpace> frend iza mene se smrzo
<SilverSpace> pozelenio
<SilverSpace> kad je dosao doma zena ga odmah pitala kaj se dogodilo
<SilverSpace> vidlo mu se na faci :)
<SilverSpace> https://picasaweb.google.com/117958435602816091146/DotrscinaZagreb#
<SilverSpace> inace odlicna staza 
<drac0_> uuw predobra staza
<drac0_> pa jebote kaj mi prije nisi poslao te fotke, ovo super izgleda
<drac0_> moram doci
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nema tamo neke divljaci i to? :)
<SilverSpace> do sad nisam naletio
<SilverSpace> trebice sa psima vecinom
<drac0_> super
<SilverSpace> i mi na mtb
<jelly> ima divljih gljiva
<SilverSpace> 7km je puni krug
<SilverSpace> jelly: suho je nema sad ni toga
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> partizani ispekli svu divljac, ostavili samo spomenike herojima
<SilverSpace> https://picasaweb.google.com/117958435602816091146/Gljive
<SilverSpace> i to su dosta potrgali oneli metalne ploce
<jelly> reciklaza
<jelly> gle mali smrcak, na kitu lici
<drac0_> lol
<jelly> pa kad je
<SilverSpace> to su cure i na twitteru rekle
<jelly> eto vidis!
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> naravno
<drac0_> samo na kiflu misle
<drac0_> pardon, gljivu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> da se sad zamislim ili sta
<drac0_> uff 7km puni krug, taman
<drac0_> ja sad radim 6km s psom u 2 brzine :)
<SilverSpace> lol koji ludaci cestovnim bikom na snjegu http://jaskalive.com/index.php?art=3762#
<SilverSpace> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/345130
<SilverSpace> imas i prosjek visine
<SilverSpace> nije bas ravno
<SilverSpace> 150m visinska razlika
<drac0_> jebenica
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio onaj ludi hamilton opet krsi sve pred sobom
<SilverSpace> cak ga i stari kritizira
<drac0_> ma jesam, crnjo poludio :)
<drac0_> odoh van, l8r dudes
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> radio sam danas tracklog sa mobitelom u djepu, al' okrenutim 'prema dolje'
<Mmike> tracklog ide kroz zgrade, i tako to :)
<ivoks> idem spat
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos i los prijem 
<Mmike> idem probat pocet gledat the game of thrones
<dodobas> Mmike: 2 sezona ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kakav to alarm za bike
<SilverSpace> kaj si spominjao
<dodobas> SilverSpace: http://is.gd/8l4vlS
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> ja ovoga gledao http://is.gd/9O3nnV
<dodobas> pogledaj komentare ovog mog... kaze da taj tvoj SKU:27127 trosi baterije kao lud
<SilverSpace> nisam citao komentare i vise mi se svida kljuc
<SilverSpace> nego pimplanje oko nekog koda
<jelly-home> kad se ti jeftini gumbi raspadnu bit ce problem ukucavat kod
<dodobas> nisam jos testirao, zaboravio kupiti 9V bateriju
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> ja imao ovog http://is.gd/KASGqQ pa mi riknuo za dva ili tri mjeseca
<jelly-home> lolwut "1*9V battery powered; the remote control uses 1*23A battery"
<jelly-home> ok, ova je od 9 volti... a ova druga je... od 23 ampera??
<SilverSpace> ovo sam mislio pa mi je bilo puno para http://is.gd/GGJ8sW
<SilverSpace> a sad kad gledam to sam trebao
<SilverSpace> kad mi je ovaj crko mamicu im kinesku
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA mislim da sam ovo vec poslao ali vrijedi obnoviti znanje.  Znanje njemackog  diska iz '79.
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> eh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiuHdUkuRi0&feature=related
<jelly-home> uf
<SilverSpace> samsung stanca na veliko http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/galaxy-ii-steroidima/111220.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://icodeforfun.blogspot.com/2011/09/remote-desktop-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu.html
<SilverSpace> ln
<drac0_> di ces hebate
<drac0_> ko baba ides krmit u 21h :)
<jelly-home> treba se dic ujutro
<drac0_> i sta
<drac0_> svi se dizemo ujutro rano
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-27
<MmikeDOMA> zijev
<dodobas> yelol
<nvucinic> gween 
<obruT> nvucinic: jel se vozi stogod ? skuzio sam da valjda vec 10 dana nisam vozio (voznju po gradu ne racunam kao voznju), ne stignem... za popizdit...
<nvucinic> obruT: u rijeci sam cijeli tjedan :)
<obruT> rijeka je super za vozit, mozes zapicit na jelenje, ucku, prema istri... a mozes i opicit "Giro del Horizonte" (http://www.haerbe.net/index.php/Giro_del_Horizonte)
<nvucinic> obruT: jeste :) ali bajk je u ZG :)
<dodobas> nvucinic: sto si kupio?
<nvucinic> dodobas: bicikl :)
<dodobas> dakle ima dva kotaca... sto jos ima ?
<obruT> pedale ? ili je onaj na kojem se odgurujes nogama od pod ?
<obruT> a sto se tice dva kotaca, poznavajuci nvucinica, mozda ima i pomocne :)
<nvucinic> 4 pomoćna
<dodobas> obruT: sigurno je neki preskupi Drek bicikl, pa ga je sad sram dati link
<nvucinic> zenski sam uzeo :)
<nvucinic> skoro kao onaj tvoj :)
<dodobas> nvucinic: pa bar se ti besraman... ajde
<jelly-home> pix or it didn't happen
<nvucinic> dodobas: trek 820
<tparcina> Da li itko koristi nsd3?
<dodobas> nsd3?
<jelly-home> zvuci kao http://www.nlnetlabs.nl/projects/nsd/
<tparcina> Moja greška, mislio sam na ns-3. :(
<igustin> tparcina: Vedran Miletic iz Rijeke, koristi ga u nastavi na faksu
<igustin> rivanx nick AFAIR
<tparcina> igustin: Hvala.
<igustin> tparcina: bit ce predavanje o tome na LKLK
<tparcina> igustin: LKLK?
<igustin> http://ieee.riteh.hr/node/38
<obruT> linux kills little kids
<igustin> http://is.gd/jhL6Al
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3pffeMdDSoY
<tparcina> :) Trebao bi ja češće čitati ovaj kanal. :D
<Mmike> pa ovaj xz nije paralelibilizibilan
<Mmike> tj, radi samo na jednom CPUju
<Mmike> pa uzas
<obruT> sto se to suska o ozivljavanju info sajma ? jel to jos uvijek samo Radina ideja ili ce to fakat biti ?
<Mmike> cini se da ce biti
<obruT> ajd, bas me zanima...
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> bas trazim radin mejl
<Mmike> The barman said "I'm sorry, we don't serve faster-than-light neutrinos in
<Mmike> this bar."
<Mmike> A faster-than-light neutrino walks into a bar. 
<obruT> vidim prepricavaju se aktualni vicevi
<obruT> eksperimet tek treba potvrditi jos netko...
<Mmike> p
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> dobro je lik neki rekao
<Mmike> citao sam to jucer
<Mmike> veli, prvo, 60ns kasnjenja, znaci da moraju u metar precizno znati udaljenost od cerna do tog dreka u italiji
<Mmike> ako neznaju u metar, eto ti odakle 60ns
<Mmike> (navodno znaju u metar, veli lik poslije, al' su mjerili preko GPSa, pa nije bas najjasnije koliko je to precizno)
<Mmike> a drugo, veli
<Mmike> ako fakat putuju ti neutrinachi brze od svjetla, onda ima bed
<Mmike> jer, pred par godina smo vidjeli eksploziju neke supernove nesto neznam
<Mmike> 160k svjetlosnih godina daleko
<Mmike> sad, ako neutrineki fakat idu brze od svjetla, onda bi neutrineki od te supernove dosli do nas cca 4 godine prije
<Mmike> a nisu, dosli su isto kad i svjetlost
<Mmike> iako, veli lik, kajjaznam kakvih neutrina ima :)
<obruT> njih je uzasno tesko detektirat
<jelly> i ne moraju svuda ici istom brzinom (dobrodosli natrag u eter)
<Mmike> "Hi, guys! I deleted pg_xlog directory because it held aroung 12G of stale data. Now postgres died on me, and I can start it. Can you look into it?"
<Mmike> megalol
<Mmike> "You idiot. You just erased your database data."
<igustin> :D
<nvucinic> ;D:
<Mmike> radio808 nije ba neki
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si tu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si ti ono koristio za slusati online radio?
<obruT> slusati ili browsati radio stanice ?
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> upravo doso sa voznje
<SilverSpace> dotrscina
<SilverSpace> komaraca ko u prici 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, to
<SilverSpace> kad skines listu.pl tak nekako unutra imas link 
<SilverSpace> koji dodas u rtray
<SilverSpace> lol kako sam komarca uslikao  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P9270069.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> fleka ispred objektiva
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dobijem 404 na taj url
<jelly> također
<igustin> meni radi :-/
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> trebao bi raditi
<igustin> SilverSpace: 14:29 < igustin> meni radi :-/
<igustin> ^^
<SilverSpace> uh ne rdi ni meni
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> slucajno obrisao tu sliku
<SilverSpace> a bila je linkana u dropbox
 * igustin misli na URL za RadioTray ;)
 * Mmike misli na doprbox
<SilverSpace> hebga nema vise komarca
<jelly> dop-box?
<SilverSpace> pobrisao sve 
<SilverSpace> hebena skripta nece kopirati nego napravi link
<SilverSpace> a neznam je promjeniti da kopira sliku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, umjesto ln stavi cp
<Mmike> u skripti
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da jesam to napravio 
<SilverSpace> ali nist 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> daj skriptu na pastebin
<SilverSpace> http://pastebin.com/YEQVP2SW
<SilverSpace> evo opet probao i nista
<SilverSpace> cim obrisem prvu sliku nestane i u dropbox_u
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naso gresku 
<SilverSpace> radi 
<SilverSpace> fuck ne radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek malo, nisam stigo jos, oveca ti je skripta
<Mmike> a, kaj ocekujes da ista naprai
<Mmike> tj, kaj radi?
<Mmike> tj, kaj bi trebala raditi?
<SilverSpace> kopirat sliku u dropbox share mapu 
<SilverSpace> ali ova samo napravi link
<Mmike> pa cemu takva skriptuljetina za to?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj fino onda obiljezi da je u dropbox
<SilverSpace> stavi ikonicu
<SilverSpace> na tu sliku
<SilverSpace> inace je ok 
<SilverSpace> samo bi ja rade da ona kopira a ne linka
<Mmike> nemrem opce skuzit di kopira/linka
<SilverSpace> ln 
<SilverSpace> skoro nakraju
<SilverSpace>  ln -s "$FILENAME" "$LOCATION"
<SilverSpace> nema veze nemoj se zajebavati sa njom
<igustin> mysql.com hacked ;)
<ivoks> neka je
<Mmike> igustin, ?
<Mmike> di?
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja konj
<ivoks> igustin cista /.
<ivoks> cita
<Mmike> ln -s "$FILENAME" "$LOCATION"
<Mmike> fakat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naso sam 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, probaj umjesto 'ln -s' staviti 'cp'
<SilverSpace> cp -i
<SilverSpace> i radi
<Mmike> ivoks, igustin ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ko konj ostavio -s
<ivoks> Mmike: !
<SilverSpace> budaletina
<Mmike> ivoks, di je haked?
<ivoks> kak di? pa mysql.com
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja nis ne vidim da je hakirano
<ivoks> je da
<ivoks> oni cekaju da vas dvojica vidite
<ivoks> tek ce onda popraviti
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> idem im javiti da ti jos nisi vidio, pa ce opet hakirati
<ivoks> pricekaj sekundu
<ivoks> ne znam kak su se tak zajebali
<SilverSpace> hvala ivoks :D
<igustin> Mmike, SilverSpace: http://is.gd/4XFeEo
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si ti nadrkan tak stalno? :)
<Mmike> igustin, hvala! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nadrkan je kaj jos mora biti na moru 
<ivoks> ma u zagrebu sam
<SilverSpace> aa onda mi je sve jasno :D
<Mmike> jebeno je nevjeorjatno da je SQLinjection jos uvijek najcesca vrst napada
<Mmike> koja prolazi
<Mmike> i da je 90% sajtova osjetljivo na to
<Mmike> a najlakse je zastiti se od toga!
<jelly> ma nije najlakse, kod customera sam vidio nekoliko _pokusaja_ zastite koji ne rade dobro
<Mmike> jelly, moras biti debil da isprogramiras kod koji je vulnerable na sql injection attack
<Mmike> al' fakat moras biti debil
<jelly> yep
<jelly> i takvi pisu 50% koda koji je ne negdje u produkciji na nekom webu
<SilverSpace> 2,13 GHz atom 10W
<obruT> jebo atom... ja bi raspberry pi
<ivoks> ja bi svasta, al eto...
<SilverSpace> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Atom/Intel-Atom%20D2700.html
<obruT> ja cu u biti ovo imat cim pocne prodaja :) odma kupujem dva komada
<jelly> SilverSpace: jos kad bi imao podrsku za fakin ECC RAM
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad ce taj pi
<jelly> onda bi im pojeo trziste za skupe velike Xeone
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm neznam bas
<jelly> ovako nema sanse da to stavim kao kucni server ili htps
<jelly> htpc
<obruT> SilverSpace: trebao bi krajem godine
<Mmike> e, jel' ima netko ddr2, 4GB plocice? :)
<jelly> jos i muzicku
<jelly> to je prilicno veliko za DDR2
<jelly> (citaj skupo)
<SilverSpace> obruT: to pogledam svako malo ali nikako da izbace samo nas kure sa videom
<Mmike> jelly, znam :/
<obruT> SilverSpace: ak ne izadje do 31.12. cemo im psovat rodbinu
<jelly> ajde, rekli su da ce navodno imati 20W Atom sa ECC supportom 2012
<jelly> kak ce to pojesti trziste low-power servera nije istina
<jelly> osim ak neko pocne raditi servere sa 4-core Qualcomm ARMovima
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6gX78qg6NQs
<jelly> ja bi odma zamijenio sve servere na ustanovama sa tim, plus vanjska skatulja sa 2-4 SATA diska
<jelly> skuzio sam da imam doma 10Mbps download i mogu pocuclati cijeli 80GB server preko noci
<jelly> ne moram se jebati sa trakama ili dropbox ili kojekakvim cloud storageom za backup
<SilverSpace> malo tiho i ne troši 
<SilverSpace> hebeno za po doma
<SilverSpace> evo hebenih stepenica sa gornje strane 
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P9270024.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P9270023.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> i sa doljnje
<jelly> je, osim sto nema ECC i u svakom trenutku moze sjebati neki bit 
<SilverSpace> jelly: tebe muci taj ECC :)
<jelly> e, TE stepenice
<jelly> SilverSpace: muci me sto cu za 5-10 godina citati nesto s backupa a kad ono bit ce podaci strgani
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> No, kaznu od 300 kuna možete dobiti ukoliko vozite bicikl kolnikom, te za vožnju izvan biciklističke staze ili uz desni rub kolnika ako nema staze.
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> di da se onda vozim ako nema staze, posred trake kao auto?
<obruT> nesto krivo pise :)
<obruT> jelly:  gdje to citas ?
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/09/27/1118006.html?pos=n1
<obruT> aha, znaci netko krivo shvatio
<jelly> nounari ili policjoti?
<jelly> nadam se nounari
<Mmike> nee
<jelly> naravno da net.hr nije ostavio referencu na originalni propis
<Mmike> kaznu dobis ako se NE vozis uz desni rub, ili ako ima staza a ti si na kolniku i tako to
<jelly> ok, to ima smisla i mislio sam da je tako bilo i do sad
<SilverSpace> danas su po centru grada kaznjavali
<obruT> novinari
<obruT> dakle, ako imas staza ili traka, moras voziti po stazi/traci
<jelly> "vozi se po optimalnom mjestu za biciklo, silaznim redom dostupnosti: staza za biciklo; desni rub kolnika; savladaj levitaciju i postuj zracni promet"
<obruT> ako nema staza ili traka, te ako nema izricite zabrane (kategorija ceste/znak) moras uz desni rub kolnika, sto blize, ali da to bude sigurno
<SilverSpace> mogu ti pusiti ako nema zabrane
<obruT> pravila su dosta jednostavna
<jelly> kategorija ceste = autocesta npr?
<obruT> da
<obruT> dakle autoceste i ceste za promet samo motornim vozilima, tamo ne smijes
<jelly> biciklobahn
<jelly> a taman sam mislio do Crikvenice za vikend
<jelly> eto ga na
<obruT> starom cestom smijes, nema problema
<SilverSpace> pjesaku murjaku nikada necu stati 
<SilverSpace> moze mahat koliko hoce
<jelly> sta ak ti zapise tablice
<SilverSpace> ici cemo na suocenje
<SilverSpace> moj bike je uvijek na servisu :)
<SilverSpace> to nisam bio ja
<SilverSpace> :D
<jelly> punica
<ivoks> joj ovaj zagreb
<ivoks> i promet
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> kak vam se da
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> od 160 slika nakon pregledavanja ostalo mi 40
<jelly> gle, nije bas trivijalno sloziti da imas pristojne prihode a da mozes raditi iz pripizdine na otoku 
<jelly> KAO NEKI
<ivoks> na otoku ti ne treba toliko novaca kao u zagrebu
<jelly> meni daju 3 od 5 dana da radim od doma, al dva dana moram biti u fakin Zg na fakin tresnjevci
<ivoks> zivot je jeftiniji
<ivoks> ono, u auto sjednes jednom tjedno, samo zato sto ti se neda tegliti gajba piva iz konzuma
<ivoks> sve ostalo bicikl
<ivoks> tank traje 2 mjeseca
<jelly> zaposljavas? :-)
<ivoks> pa ako se bavis turizmom :)
<obruT> pa i ja u Zg zivim bez automobila pa sta :)
<ivoks> i znas 4-5 jezika
<obruT> nsit mi ne fali
<obruT> osim pismenosti :)
<jelly> kitu, znam engleski i pasivno talijanski
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/P9260017.resized.JPG
<ivoks> jebiga, cak i ja znam vise :)
<jelly> i people skillz 0 bodova sto je problem za turizam
<ivoks> eng, nje, fra
<jelly> oh la la
<obruT> i ja znam njemacki: wenn ist das nunstruck git und sleuthmeyer
<ivoks> jos treba spanjolski nauciti
<jelly> >o_/
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> gledaj sapunice :)
<ivoks> o/~
<ivoks> idem natrag na otok
 * obruT bi mogo vodit turiste na outdoor aktivnosti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj neces do nedjelje ostati na tekmu
<obruT> turistkinje na indoor aktivnosti
<ivoks> ne, dodjem u petak opet
<SilverSpace> tj petak
<ivoks> u nedjelju sam u bostonu
<Mmike> donesi mi doritosa!
<ivoks> dodjem u petak samo na tekmu
<ivoks> onda produzim za varazdin
<ivoks> pa se vratim u nedjelju, radi aviona
<ivoks> a auto ostavim na servisu, da ga ulickaju dok se vratim
<jelly> jel imaju i Americi jos Coke sa PRAVIM SECEROM
<ivoks> imaju
<ivoks> imas sa pravim i dodatnim secerom
<ivoks> npr., tresnjom
<jelly> umjesto fruktozno-glukoznim govnetom
<ivoks> cherry coke
<jelly> dobro sad, to opce necu probati da se ne ubediram
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca-Cola_Cherry
<ivoks> aj bok
<jelly> kbo
<Mmike> fyj
<Mmike> fuj
<Mmike> imajui DrPepper
<Mmike> isto fuj
<Mmike> k'o sirup protiv kaslja, gazirani
<lulz87> ima li koji zaposlenik carneta ovdje, ne razumijem zasto smradovi blokiraju pornhub i sl. stranice
<Mmike> pornhub :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<lulz87> ako nisu sposobni obradit tolki bandwidht sta onda nude flat studentima
<lulz87> koji luzeri
<lulz87> sigurno nece studenti trosit flat na ucilicu i slicno
<Mmike> jesi siguran da oni blokiraju?
<lulz87> da
<lulz87> jer kad idem preko tunela sve radi :)
<SilverSpace> podzemlje
<lulz87> pornhub, redtube ful usporeno radi
<lulz87> dok recimo xhamster nije na listi
<Mmike> nisam nikad kuzio tu pornjavu na internetu 
<jelly> lulz87: blokiraju globalno svim korisnicima, ili samo sa ustanova, ili kako?
<lulz87> globalno svim korisnicima
<lulz87> od doma mi halta
<jelly> hm to nisam znao
<jelly> moram probati sa sticka
<lulz87> i to na principu, da trottla
<lulz87> znaci, mozes pristupit i sve, ali jako je sporo
<lulz87> ajde torrente im mogu priznat, ali ovo su legalni sajtovi
<jelly> pitaj helpdesk
<lulz87> ma sredio sam si ja to preko tunela, bolje da ih nista ne pitam
<lulz87> isto tako, jedna osoba iz ustanove salje opomene za torrente, a doticna skida torrente ko blesava
<lulz87> tolko i dvolicnosti
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ak je to imenovani CARNet sistemac ili koordinator, onda samo forwarda opomene koje dobije od abuse sluzbe
<lulz87> hmm, a tko salje recimo abuse sluzbi ako skidas sa public trackera?
<lulz87> i zasto recimo carnet salje opomene userima, dok t-com, iskon i ostali ne salju radi tih gluposti
<jelly> tvrtke koje se time bave
<lulz87> ko da ovi zele biti nadobudni
<jelly> lulz87: salju i oni ako se ponovi
<lulz87> jer su me u optimi upozorili da je carnet nadobudan, a da oni ne reagiraju na te gluposti
<jelly> Optima ionako nema ljudi da se bave takvim glupostima 
<jelly> <g>
<jelly> privatni trackeri vjerojatno imaju manje sanse da ce biti proslijedjeni abuse sluzbi
<lulz87> takoje :)
<lulz87> ali mi to cudno za najvu
<jelly> no u svakom slucaju, Freenode irc mreza ne podrzava ilegalne aktivnosti, stoga, koristimo torrent za legalni sadrzaj!
<lulz87> pa to i koristim, imam sve orginale doma, a skidam samo dvdrip verzije da imam i kolekciju na racunalu
<lulz87> neda mi se kompresirat
<igustin> lulz87: ne treba ti biti čudno, i ja to potpuno podržavam
<igustin> imaš s druge strane dosta ljudi koji net žele koristiti za korisne stvari i onda jedva radi
<igustin> a CARNet nudi povoljniji/besplatan pristup, red je da prioritet daju korisnom sadržaju
<igustin> znam više ljudi koji su prisiljeni koristiti osobne stickove za mobilni net zato što im je link (npr. u domu) jako spor, a spor je zbog... ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: slobodno reci ;) zbog kretena koji torrentiraju :))
<SilverSpace> pornjavu i ostale ilegalna sranja
<SilverSpace> sretni su oni kaj im ja nisam admin
<jelly> domovi su sasvim ok, ali ne vidim zasto bi limitirali DSL promet
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/ogranicili-im-slanje-sms-ova-na-100-po-danu.html
<SilverSpace> he he
<igustin> jelly: vjerojatno radi ukupnog bandwidtha, i to je OK
<igustin> SilverSpace: ;)
<jelly> igustin: ne vidim nikakvu razliku u peaku bandwidtha na zadnjih godinu dana, osim standardnog pada u 7 i 8 mjesecu
<jelly> igustin: za korisnike CARNeta koji idu preko CARNet.[cenzura] usluge ;-)
<jelly> ocekivao bi izravnavanje peaka da ta mjera koristi
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ako carnet nema bandwitha, onda... :)
<igustin> Mmike: nitko nema toliko bw koliko ta ciljana skupina može dl njave ;)
<SilverSpace> ln
<ivoks> Iran objavio: Poslat ćemo vojne brodove pred obalu SAD-a
<ivoks> kaj su malo suicidalni
<ivoks> zele ih napasti otpadom
<lulz87> nisu normalni
<lulz87> ali donekle ih razumijem, jer ih konstantno prcaju
<ivoks> pa naravno da ih prcaju
<ivoks> i ti prcas mrave povecalom, zagradjivanjem i sl.
<ivoks> uvijek jaci prca slabijeg
<lulz87> su oni zavrsili nuklearku?
<ivoks> ne znam
<lulz87> ili pakistanu nedaju, neznam vise
<ivoks> no konacno
<ivoks> Vrsta promtea ' Prisilna naplata :)
<ivoks> e... gledam dnevnik i mislim si...
<ivoks> ajmo se pobuniti i traziti da se donese zakon da barem 40% ljudi na izbornim listama budu informaticari
<lulz87> ili da barem imaju zavrsenu srednju
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> slovenci posudjuju 3,5 milijarde eura
<ivoks> da ih daju grckoj
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> neka je nama kune...
<lulz87> isuse dok cujem jacu na tv-u odma mi je mucno
<ivoks> tatjana holjevac ima placu od 30k kuna?!
<ivoks> ma nabijem ti zagreb
<ivoks> pa to je skoro vise neg ja
<ivoks> :D
<lulz87> pa dobra ti onda placa
<lulz87> cime se bavis
<ivoks> haha to je sarkazam
<lulz87> aha :)
<lulz87> ako nist drugo, bar me danas kladionica isla :=
<lulz87> tj, povratio sam jucerasnji gubitak i sad sam na 100e
<ivoks> primi se ucenja
<ivoks> brze i vise dobijes
<lulz87> ma ucim
<lulz87> ovo mi usput
<lulz87> pratim mahere, i svaki mjesec im je barem prolaznost 55%
<lulz87> ali sve je to glupost
<lulz87> sad pocinje fax, opet bude veselo
<lulz87> rokova sve manje, cijena ECTS-a sve veca
<lulz87> vrijeme je da zavrsim to
<igustin> 23:19 < ivoks> primi se ucenja
<igustin> 23:19 < ivoks> brze i vise dobijes
<igustin> ^^ ++
<lulz87> cuj ima nest u tome, ali opet ti fax/znanje ne garantira siguran uspijeh
<lulz87> bar ne u hrvatskoj
<lulz87> bar ne jos :)
<lulz87> hmm, sta se to dogadja sa firefoxom? svaki mjesec izadje nova verzija
<jelly-home> pa, to je to.  Svaki mjesec izadje nova verzija.
<jelly-home> lulz87: nista ne garantira siguran uspjeh, osim truda, upornosti i statistike
<jelly-home> kad-tad nabodes nesto sto radi
<lulz87> jelly-home: neznam kako se to zove, ali prije su izlazile u formatu 3.x.x a sad se preskace na 4,5,6,7 a donedavno je bila verzija 3.x
<jelly-home> promijenili su nacin brojenja i brzinu izdavanja
<obruT> tak da zajebu paketare i updateove u distrama
<ivoks> tko je spominjao fax?
<ivoks> svaki tjedan firefox jedan
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-28
<ivoks> fino, buta se u unity za 10 sekundi
<ivoks> kupio sam slusalice s mikrofonom
<ivoks> slusalice su ok, al mikrofon... uzas
<ivoks> u biti, skype ga unist
<ivoks> gtkrecordmydesktop je ok
<ivoks> ali skype je uzas
<obruT> skype ti unisti mikrofon ? :)
<ivoks> zvuk
<Mmike> meni skype ok radi
<Mmike> osh da probamo?
<ivoks> aj
<ivoks> radi i meni ok s internim zvucnikom
<Mmike> 'remote sound problem' sam dobio
<Mmike> :) to joos nisam vidio
<ivoks> sad se i srusio
<ivoks> aj sad
<Mmike> bogm
<Mmike> k''o da me iz srebrenice zoves :)
<ivoks> da, morao sam mu tocno navesti koji device da koristi
<Mmike> od svih tih linuxatorskih pricalica meni skype najbolje radi
<Mmike> sipphoneovi su uzasni, google voice mi radi s ravno 5% ljudi
<obruT> drugari, jel ide tko na http://ieee.riteh.hr/node/38 ?
<Mmike> dvojbeno
<ivoks> aj pogodi odakle je:
<ivoks> < Jaesang> Are there anybody config Nova using flatDHCP mode?
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> decko iz koreje
<ivoks> a sad ce mu drugi, iz kine, pomoci
<ivoks> ovo ce biti show
<ivoks> cini se da su presli na private :)
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> potrgo sam switch :)
<Mmike> glupo forerunner govno nesposobno zdrkano jadno nikakvo
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> meni forerunner (201) uglavnom radi ok :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: dan
<Mmike> obruT, dok ga ne potrgas :)
<Mmike> opce neznam kaj sam napravio, uglavnom, stalo je :)
<Mmike> i onda su haproxyji poceli pizdit da su neki nodeovi pali :)
<Mmike> zivjela redundancija i na switchevima, tako da, nije velko sranje, al' se mrezni lik ljuti sad na mene jer sam ga morao probuditi
<Mmike> (inace je iz zg, al' je utakmicu gledao sinoc, pa eto)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel se vozis stogod
<obruT> SilverSpace: jemu sunce, nisam vec 10-tak dana vozio :P idem na posao s bajkom, ali to nije to... ak stignem, vozim danas
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) uljenioo se ti vidim :P
<obruT> ma stalno neke obveze
<obruT> sinoc sam na poslu bio do 3h :P
<obruT> danas tko zna...
<SilverSpace> bome ni ja nista malo zadnja dva dana probavam kakva su mi pluca poslje upale
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh 
<SilverSpace> hebemu poso ce te ubiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ma nece, necu mu dati da me ubije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh u ducan po mljeko
<Mmike> budz0r, si tu?
<budz0r> Mmike: jesam
<Mmike> oo
<Mmike> milina
<obruT> cura mi je bila na prstenovanju ptica... jao sto bih ja ovu zivotinjicu ;) https://picasaweb.google.com/davorka.ocvirek/092011VranskoJezeroPrstenovanjePtica#5657157294841390994
<ivoks> koju?
<ivoks> cuka ili ovu koja drzi cuka?
<obruT> cuka :P :)
<igustin> :D
<igustin> obruT: ma da, pa poznamo te ;)
 * obruT cuti :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> scp -C
<ivoks> kako se toga nisam prije sjetio
<Mmike> ajmo, koliko vas je sad napisalo man scp? :)
<budz0r> ja nisam :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ak' si na modemu, ima smisla, inace brijem da bas i ne
<Mmike> budz0r,  :) haxor :)
<ivoks> oh, -C ima smisla uvijek
<ivoks> koristim ga gotovo uvijek za ssh
<ivoks> ne znam zasto se nisam sjetio prije probati i za scp
<Mmike> nije li u lokalnoj mrezi overhead kompresije veci nego korisnost?
<ivoks> eh, u lokalnoj mrezi
<budz0r> Mmike: mislim da danas imamo poprilicno mocna racunala
<ivoks> ali preko HSDP-a...
<ivoks> wtf sam ja sad napisao
<Mmike> budz0r, pa eto, kopiram sa svog stroja na curin, scp, 90MB/sec
<Mmike> kopiram sa -C, 25 MB/sec
<ivoks> HSDPA
<Mmike> ok, naso sam kaj cu kopirat, .iso file :)
<ivoks> u lokalnoj mrezi nije potreban
<Mmike> cek da probam s nekim kompresabilnim
<ivoks> cuj ga
<ivoks> disk image preko ADSL-a se brze skopira sa -C
<obruT> ma, nc + gzip, nema boljeg :)
<Mmike> pbzip2
<ivoks> probaj VNC ssh tunnel, bez -C i sa -C :)
<Mmike> ivoks, imas pravo
<Mmike> ivoks, u lokalnoj mrezi, prazan file, tj, file /dev/zero od 2 GB
<Mmike> scp veli 100MB/sec dok kroz mrezu ide 800k/sec
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp$ scp  -C velikofio  mario@titjusha:tmp/
<Mmike> velikofio                                     100% 2187MB  91.1MB/s   00:24    
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/tmp$ scp velikofio  mario@titjusha:tmp/
<Mmike> velikofio                                     100% 2187MB  78.1MB/s   00:28    
<obruT> prazan fajl nije bas neko mjerilo :)
<Mmike> pa, je
<Mmike> ok, ovo je ekstrem
<Mmike> al' lijepo pokaze da i u lokalnoj mrezi ,nekad, ima smisla :)
<jelly> /dev/zero se dobro kompimira!  Film at 11.
<jelly> u lokalnoj mrezi ces ionako trositi nfs ili rsync 
<Mmike> rsync
<Mmike> lakse je
<jelly> hocu rec nesto sto saturira link i nije previse kompliciran protokol
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mala pomoc, ako moze, ne kuzim stso krivo radim
<Mmike> ifconfig eth1 12.21.44.6 netmask 255.255.255.252 broadcast 10.21.44.7    up
<Mmike> to prodje ok
<Mmike> medjutim onda ovo:
<Mmike> # route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.21.44.5 eth1
<Mmike> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<Mmike> zasto?
<ivoks> dev eth1?
<ivoks> osim toga, ifconfig je outdated
<Mmike> ivoks, outdated? :)
<Mmike> btw, kaj je 'dev eth1'
<Mmike> kak mislis - outdated?
<ivoks> kao broken
<ivoks> kao zna lagati
<ivoks> kao nije kompatibilan sa 2.6 kernelom
<ivoks> itd
<Mmike> well, debian ga ima u svojim init skriptama, sto da mu radim
<Mmike> svejedno, zasto mi se ono gore desava?
<ivoks> pa rekao sam ti
<ivoks> man route kaze:
<ivoks> [[dev] If]
<Mmike> nisi mi bas pomogao
<ivoks> ah, krivo citam, moze i bez 'dev'
<Mmike> svejedno, ifconfig radi ok
<Mmike> samo sto sam ja glup
<ivoks> koristi ip, ne route i ifconfig
<Mmike> disleksicni idijot
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<budz0r> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> ivoks, ifup koristi ifconfig i route, zasto bih ja koristio nesto drugo?
<Mmike> ako je debianu dovoljno dobro, i meni je
<Mmike> i uopce u tome nije problem :)
<Mmike> a za pivu i male cevape, di je problem? :)
<Mmike> ili sam ja jedini disleksicni majmun tu :/
<ivoks> onda me nemoj pitati zasto ne radi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, nemas pojma, moram ti rec :)
<Mmike> ne radi zato sto sam stavio ip adresu od eth: 12.21.44.6, umjesto 10.21.44.6
<Mmike> i naravno da route add nece proc :)
<Mmike> seljacina
<Mmike> ja, dakako
<Mmike> super je novi mc, bas veseli kako fino pise koliko je jos ostalo do kraja kopiranja kad kopiras puno velikih direktorija :)
<Mmike> blah, smart ne radi kroz usb :/
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> smartctl ne radi kad mi je disk u USB ladici
<ivoks> Mmike: znas kada nazoves t-com, pa ti kazu 'boli nas kurac sto vam ne radi na linuxu, ne podrzavamo to'
<ivoks> tak ti ja velim 'cim vidim da koristis ifconfig, nemam ti sta pomoci, moze biti potrgano na vise nacina; a moze biti i user error; necu istrazivati'
<ivoks> ifconfig ti nece pokazati sve ip adrese na stroju
<ivoks> znas to?
<Mmike> ivoks, nije mi se to jos desilo, aj daj primjer
<ivoks> dodaj ip adresu putem linux2.6 protkola
<ivoks> onog linux2.6 kojeg koristimo vec, pa ima ohoho godina
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> ip a add 192.168.1.100 dev eth0
<ivoks> pa pokreni ifconfig
<ivoks> i reci vidi li tu adresu
<ivoks> a onda ju pingaj
<ivoks> npr:
<ivoks> ip a add 192.168.1.100 dev eth0
<ivoks> ip a add 192.168.1.101 dev eth0
<ivoks> ip a add 192.168.1.102 dev eth0
<ivoks> ip a add 192.168.1.103 dev eth0
<ivoks> $ ifconfig | grep 192.168.1.
<ivoks>           inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:0.0.0.0  Mask:255.255.255.255
<ivoks> $ ping -c 1 192.168.1.102
<ivoks> PING 192.168.1.102 (192.168.1.102) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ivoks> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.102: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.059 ms
<ivoks> dovoljno?
<ivoks> nisi nikada slagao fail over na linuxu?
<ivoks> nisi nikada koristio heartbeat?
<Mmike> upravo to radim
<ivoks> pa heartbeat koristi ip
<Mmike> pa ok, meni je drugaciji setup
<Mmike> nemogu imati floating IP na strojevima
<ivoks> uostalom, ne bi trebao heartbeat uopce koristiti
<Mmike> strojevi uvijek imaju sve interfaceove podesene
<ivoks> i to je outdated :)
<Mmike> a onda swtich radi sto treba
<Mmike> nego pacemaker, koji koristi hartbeat? :)
<Mmike> fakat, ifconfig ne pokaze
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> ne koristis ip, pa nemas bedove :)
<ivoks> kako mislis ne koristis ip?
<ivoks> drugi programi ne koriste ip, vec direktno kernel interface
<ivoks> ni to neces vidjeti
<Mmike> koji drugi programi?
<ivoks> pacemaker ne koristi heartbeat
<ivoks> pacemaker koristi corosync
<ivoks> osim ako nisi slozio neku zadrtu konfu :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> pacemaker koristi sto mu kazes :)
<ivoks> da, a upstream ne podrzava heartbeat
<Mmike> blah, nebitno mi je to sve trenutno
<Mmike> ovo radi
<Mmike> ipjevi su pingabilni, kartice prometuju bajtove, switch se veseli, ja sreta
<Mmike> sretan
<Mmike> sad da skuzimo ACLove na switchu, i na konju smo
<budz0r> ima li tko od vas iskustva sa slaganjem computing clustera
<Mmike> budz0r, ja sam davno beowulf slagao :)
<Mmike> i onda se izzivljavao sa povrayem
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, znam covjeka koij odrzava isabellu na srcu, kao i lika koji je slozio prvi HPC cluster na rudjeru
<budz0r> treba mi netko sa svjezim iskustvom
<Mmike> akademski ili za paru/
<Mmike> ?
<budz0r> treba mi netko tko bi me uputio, ovo ti je ok, ovo nije, ovo ti nikak ne radi, e nemoj to...
<budz0r> jel slazem nesto, i to je toliko strgano da mi je vec zlo od svega
<ivoks> platite onima koji znaju :)
<SilverSpace> kako imate postavljeno na androidu network mod GSM ili WCDMA meni kada mi je na auto ili na WCDMA smanji se signal za dvije crtice 
<budz0r> ivoks: ti uvijek dajes neka polurjesenja :)
<Mmike> meni wifi na androidu ne radi 
<Mmike> tj, tako zdrkano radi da je to uzas :0
<Mmike> evo, danas cijelo jutro radi ok
<SilverSpace> kad je na GSM onda je stalno ful signal
<Mmike> spojen na wireless, milinica, dodje mi mail k9 se oglasi i tak :)
<Mmike> al' nekad jednostavno umre, stane
<Mmike> budz0r, uzmi DCC :)
<Mmike> http://dcc.irb.hr/
<ivoks> budz0r: pa gle, to nisu rjesenja koja se mogu objasniti u 5 minuta
<budz0r> ivoks: nitko ne prica o 5 min
<ivoks> pa cuj, ja nemam vremena sjediti satima/danima i objasnjavati
<ivoks> brze slozim nego objasnim
<budz0r> ivoks: mene zanimaju alati
<budz0r> recimo probao sam oscar
<budz0r> i to je toliko strgano 
<ivoks> to se tako vise ne radi
<ivoks> i sve ovisi o tome sto ti treba i kakve su aplikacije
<ivoks> ne postoji 'jedan HPC'
<budz0r> da mi je mozda na kraju lakse instalirati te sve alate rucno i podesiti ih nego se bakcati sa kompletnim rjesenjem
<Mmike> budz0r, a kaj ti treba?
<oki> pozdrav ljudi
<oki> može ko pomoć imma problem sa printerom
<oki> neće da printa  uubuntu 10.04.
<igustin> oki: može, evo ivoks je dežuran danas ;)
 * igustin hides :D
<oki> inače do nedavno je radilo kako triba ali sada nažalost ne printa pari ka da ga ne prepoznaje
<budz0r> pa koliko sam uspio pohvatati stvari treba mi mpi, pbs i monitoring (ganglia)
<oki> ivoks: da li se može računati na tebe
<igustin> oki: šalio sam se za ivoksa, ti objasni što te muči, već će netko probati pomoći :)
<ivoks> aplikacija mora znati raditi s mpiem
<oki> ovako, riječ je o printeru Canon LPB-2900B
<budz0r> ivoks: aplikacije znaju s mpi-em
<oki> davno ga se instalirao prepoznao, i dobio sam informaciju ako što zakaže da u terminalu restarta
<Mmike> budz0r, pa daj reci kaj ti treba, bogaramu :)
<oki> printer
<oki> međutim danas je slučaj da kad kliknem da printa neki dokumnet ne isprinta ama baš ništa
<ivoks> canon mrzi linux
<ivoks> pa ne ocekuj previse od tih printera
<oki> samo pokaže ikonu gore u desnom uglu di je sat i piše čekanje
<ivoks> rijetko koji radi
<oki> znam, ali do nedavno je radilo kako triba i sada ne radi, 
<oki> čak sam uštekava i štekava
<ivoks> ERROR 1136 (21S01) at line 38156: Column count doesn't match value count at row 1
<oki> jer je printer preko usb uključen
<oki> kako što predlažete da napravim
<oki> da proradi printanje
<oki> evo paste bin
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/698413/
<oki> evo sada sam pokuša ponovno kliknuti i piše da nije povezan
<oki> a pod naziv Pisač piše LBP2900 a ne LPB2900B
<oki> kako promijeniti u LPB2900B
<oki> anybody help ?
<oki> onda ljudi može li ko pomoć
<oki> ????
<dodobas> anybody is not here, plase leave a message
<SilverSpace> oki: baci ga u smeche
<oki> zašto
<oki> SilverSpace ol se nište nemože napraviti osim da ga bacim u smeće
<SilverSpace> zamisli koja drama avioni su bili 2000 metara blizu jedan drugome http://www.jutarnji.hr/velika-tragedija-izbjegnuta-u-zadnji-tren--dva-putnicka-zrakoplova-sest-sekundi-dijelilo-od-sudara-/976992/
<SilverSpace> hebes nase novinare
<SilverSpace> oki: jesi li googlao
<SilverSpace> oki: http://support-in.canon-asia.com/P/search?model=LBP2900B&filter=0&menu=download
<ivoks> joj... CAPT
<ivoks> fuj zbljuv
<ivoks> ne radi na 64bit verzijama
<ivoks> ma uzas
<ivoks> radje bi kupio drugi printer
<SilverSpace> oki: http://sunscreen.blog.com/2010/03/31/how-to-install-the-canon-lb2900-on-ubuntu-910/
<SilverSpace> oki: kompliciras bezveze 
<oki> pa trenutno nemam sredstava ali uskoro ću
<SilverSpace> googlaj
<oki> za kupovanje novog printera
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh baci to u smece
<oki> rado bi ali mi je potreban za printanje
<Mmike> www.coning.hr
<Mmike> znate li sto znaci coninig na engleskom?
<SilverSpace> ?
<oki> SilverSpace: evo skinuo sam ovo: http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0900772407.html
<oki> i raspakirao sam
<Mmike> con = confidence trick = scam = prevara
<Mmike> coning = the act of performing cons
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> kad god tražiš nekog po imenu i prezimenu na google prvo te baci na facebook
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<SilverSpace> odoh na rucak
<oki> prijatno
<oki> ja se nadam da će netko  dati korake kako da rješim problem sa printerom ako ima kakve šanse
<Mmike> hm, cannon
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> skoro sam to sad kupio
<Mmike> hvala, momci :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad zaboravim parmezan kupiti a imam tjesteninu za rucak
<dodobas> ah da...
<dodobas> ubio si laptop
<dodobas> odem na rucak... ostavim da se nesto kompajlira... 
<dodobas> kad li ono preko 1gb swapa :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ubio si ti i osm server samo neces priznati :))
<dodobas> u teoriji ga mogu ici upaliti :)
<dodobas> ako platis pivu
<SilverSpace> mogo bi ti ja i obecati pivo ali realizacija tog je pod velikim upitnikom :)
<dodobas> dakle nista....
<dodobas> onda :)
<SilverSpace> evo za pola sata u maksimiru :))
<SilverSpace> odoh na bike
<ivoks> hep me ostavi bez struje 20min prije prezentacije
<ivoks> %#@%&@!#&?$@!%&*?$#@
<jelly> tak sam ja kupio UPS za doma nakon Å¡to su u roku od 2 mjeseca imali 5-6 ispada struje
<ivoks> cijeli otok je bez struje
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa ti budi na moru :)
<ivoks> desava se to svuda
<ivoks> pitanje je koliko ce jos raditi agregati za mobilne repetitore
<jelly> ha dogovori si wireless link s nekim na kopnu ;-)
<dodobas> eh da imamo wimax mrezu.. .:)
<jelly> pa onda dic micro baznu stanicu i provajdati jeftinije razgovore... sto je doduse ilegalno
<jelly> wimax je... manje upotrebljiv nego se misli
<dodobas> jelly: mislis ima mali bandwidth?
<jelly> da, to je jedna stvar
<Mmike> a lte/ltx ili kako vec?
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, ti si sad na bateriji?
<jelly> mozda ce od LTE-a nesto biti
<ivoks> na mobitelu
<Mmike> debil idijot kreten i majmun, napravi .csr, doso .crt, a di je key? pa, obrisao sam ga, sto ce nam to, veli
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> koja blamaza
<lulz87> blamaza je da sam danas bio u banci, dobio potvrdu za uplatnicu, dodjem na fax na upise i onda moram tu uplatnicu nosit na drugi kraj faxa da mi oni isprintaju racun, te moram cekati 2 sata da dobim jebeni papir na kojem rucno pisem koje predmete zelim upisat, pa onda van ispunit i opet cekat da predam to
<lulz87> isto tako pise da treba slika 6x4cm, koja niti ne stane na jebenu prijavu vec se treba rezat (a postoji manji format koji je taman) a ja sam bas tu sliku uzeo sa indexa
<lulz87> koji su to debili to nije normalno...
<lulz87> i kad sve to sakupim, me jebu dal sam ispunio glupu anketu
<lulz87> i naravno zakasnio jer rade do 13, a posta pak ima odmor od 10:30 do 11h to isto ne kuzim
<lulz87> koji crni odmor
<lulz87> ali bitno da jaca danas kaze, da je milanovic probao drogu
<lulz87> zadrtog li naroda
<ivoks> nije to blamaza
<ivoks> blamaza je kada od drzave trazis gradjevinsku dozvolu
<ivoks> da bi ju na uvid dao drzavi
<ivoks> blamaza je kada si salter do saltera dokumente salju preporucenom postom
<lulz87> pa da
<lulz87> ali pazi
<lulz87> ovo je TEHNICKI fakultet, ko da nitko nezna napraviti if-while petlju za predmete koje mogu upisat
<lulz87> to je zalosno
<lulz87> isto tako, ako pise da za upis treba slika 6x4cm, zast ju moram rezat
<ivoks> haha
<lulz87> nego jednostavno ljude boli kurac, to su sve mogli napisat na jedan A4 papir i svi bi sve znali, ko da im je fora galamit na ljude i slat ih po sobama
<lulz87> ali dok treba naplatit ects bodove, to sve tako detaljno pise :)
<ivoks> kod nas GF-u, najneorganiziraniji odjel je bio 'organizacija gradjenja'
<ivoks> profesorica bi dosla na ispit i pitala nas koliko nas je prijavilo ispit
<ivoks> a drzi papir s popisom
<ivoks> navikni se
<ivoks> na faksu shvatis da je faks bez veze :)
<lulz87> ma mogu si mislit :) ali svake godine neke glupe novitete izmisljavaju
<lulz87> ja sam vec par godina, u uvijek mijenjaju nekog kurca
<lulz87> pa sta se vise ti "pametni" znanstvenici nemogu dogovorit 
<ivoks> nisi ti ni vidio prave
<ivoks> oni iz juge
<ivoks> ne smijes kihnut
<ivoks> jer je to 'omzalovazavanje predmeta'
<lulz87> to si mogu mislit :)
<ivoks> ne daj boze reci 'ja mislim da to nije dobro'
<ivoks> nemas ti sta mislit, sjedi, suti i slusaj
<lulz87> istina, danas su puno otvoreniji i profesori i studenti
<lulz87> samo ta administracija, sugava
<lulz87> jer ja upisujem diplomski
<lulz87> i sad opet sve moram popunjavat, a kad im dam jmbag sve im pise :)
<lulz87> kad ce vise pocet koristit racunala
<lulz87> razumijem filozofski fax i slicne, ali jebemti tehnicki ima da je sve sreðeno 
<jelly> ukratko, administraciju boli djon za tvoje potroseno vrijeme
<jelly> to pomnozi sa brojem studenata
<lulz87> pa olaksali bi i sebi :)
<lulz87> recimo sad je ovoj voditeljici studija doslo 100 studenata jedan po jedan, da joj odbori upis predmeta :D
<lulz87> ja bi na njenom mjestu popizdio, a to sve moze i studomat
<lulz87> pustimo sad administracije, zelio bi prebacit domenu na namecheap, to prebacivanje se placa kao produzenje domene?
<ivoks> pucam
<dodobas> alkohol rjesava sve :)
<ivoks> jebga... ima jos sastanaka
<dodobas> dosla struja?
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> taman kad je prezentacija trebala zavrsiti
<dodobas> :)
<igustin> Amazon launches Kindle Fire tablet
<dodobas> igustin: e-ink?
<igustin> http://is.gd/2SMhk6
<dodobas> dakle, ne... ali jeftiniji kindle... ide netko u USA skoro ? :D
<jelly-home> jel se kindle opce moze koristiti kod nas
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> radi cak i u makedoniji :)
<jelly-home> daju da kupis i downloadas knjige i mp3?
<dodobas> misilm free 3g
<jelly-home> a i to radi?  pitam se s kim su dogovorili
<dodobas> ako radi 3g onda valjda mozes i kupovati...
<dodobas> to me nije zanimalo :D
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<drac0_> ovaj ocelot se vuce ko krepana macka
<SilverSpace> drac0_: na da
<drac0_> kaj su zrokali ovaj compiz, pa natty je letio hebate
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> dobre nove fotke dotke :)
<SilverSpace> danas sam dodao jos
<SilverSpace> evo jos par slika dodano od danas https://picasaweb.google.com/117958435602816091146/DotrscinaZagreb
<SilverSpace> imam i mali video 
<drac0_> daj neki video niz stepenice :)
<drac0_> nek ti ivoks posudi kamericu
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> jos da sebe snimim
<SilverSpace> nejdem vise tuda
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> compiz kenja mamicu mu
<drac0_> stalno neki crash report
<drac0_> vec sam ih par poslao :)
<SAKI_KNIN> dobar bajk
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da ali se ne srusi?
<drac0_> srusio se vec 3x
<drac0_> u ovih par dana
<SilverSpace> SAKI_KNIN: tak tak i nije bogzna kaj
<drac0_> jednom je zablokirao stroj
<drac0_> umro totalno
<SilverSpace> hm
<drac0_> moguce da je i nv malo kenja
<SilverSpace> meni zna izbaciti da se srusio 
<SAKI_KNIN> SilverSpace: ha, pa sad nebudimo skromni :)
<drac0_> al ne vidim zasto bi
<SilverSpace> vidjet cemo jos malo 
<SilverSpace> ja cu ga instalirati nanovo 
<SilverSpace> dosta sam prckao isprobavao 
<SilverSpace> pa cu sve obrisati i nanovo 
<SilverSpace> ovo cekam da stavim na zid http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<SilverSpace> opet cekam
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> mislim da cu i ja fresh kad izadje
<drac0_> ovo mi je sad vec 3 nadostukavanje :)
<drac0_> mozda zato i kenjavi
<drac0_> ode zivot u cekanju hebate :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/droid-4-maserati/111254.aspx
<drac0_> al ce google zakuhati kashu :)
<SilverSpace> uh tko zna sto ce se dogoditi 
<drac0_> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/predstavljanje-novog-iphonea-sljedeceg-utorka/111250.aspx
<SilverSpace> previse se toga zakuhava
<SilverSpace> hebes apple 
<drac0_> jos malo pa ce jobs prdnuti i ode apple
<SilverSpace> preskupo 
<drac0_> barem onaj kakvog sada znamo
<SilverSpace> jedino im player priznam
<SilverSpace> ipod touch
<SilverSpace> na ovom mojem pomalo rikava baterija
<drac0_> promjeni ju :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ee kaj je sad od SSD a aktujelno 
<drac0_> vidjet da ti treba :)
<drac0_> uzmi patriot
<drac0_> ili mushkin
<drac0_> ocz isto al je malo skuplji
<drac0_> to je to
<drac0_> al strpi se jos malo
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> sad ti svi izbaciju na novom sandforce chipsetu
<SilverSpace> cekam
<drac0_> pa ce ovi stariji pojeftiniti
<drac0_> cca mjesec-dva
<SilverSpace> da nije mi bas hitno
<SilverSpace> ali bi mi dobro dosao neki od 120G
<drac0_> ma nemoj mi reci :)
<drac0_> http://www.inode.hr/SSD_drive/PP120GS25SSDR
<drac0_> to je novi sandforce
<drac0_> al nije zadnji firmware
<drac0_> moze jos i brze
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> sad te ssd diskove svi proizvode
<drac0_> ja bi to uzeo
<drac0_> ocz ti je bog i batina
<SilverSpace> pitanje je ko stanca cipove
<drac0_> patriot i mushkin su jako blizu
<drac0_> ostalo zaboravi
<SilverSpace> tj memoriju
<drac0_> chipove ti stanca micron i samsung
<drac0_> plocice foxcoon
<SilverSpace> ne stignu 
<drac0_> od chipseta gledaj indilinx ili brzi sandforce
<SilverSpace> sad i zadnja susa proizvodi ssd
<drac0_> intel zajebi
<SilverSpace> prije se znalo ko diskove proizvodi 
<drac0_> danas se svi kurvaju
<drac0_> ne mozes to vise izbjeci
<drac0_> al jos uvijek se zna tko je i sto je
<SilverSpace>  560 /515 MB/s ovo je ok 
<SilverSpace>  mushkin
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> sve ovo oko 5xx mega ti je novi sandforce
<drac0_> 300-400 je stari ili mozda indilinx
<drac0_> pogledaj si par reviewa svakako
<drac0_> imas na anadtech
<drac0_> bez toga ne u kupnju ;)
<drac0_> ocz je ubojica al preskup za to sto nudi
<SilverSpace> sve je to jos preskupo 
<drac0_> zato patriot daje vrhunsku stvar, ko i mushkin
<drac0_> nece to skoro dolje
<SilverSpace> hm ocz je jeftiniji od mushkin
<drac0_> zavisi koji mushkin :)
<drac0_> sta gledas callisto :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=katList&id_kategorija=0514
<drac0_> links ima smjesne cijene
<drac0_> debilcheki rade u nabavi
<drac0_> pazi cijenu ocz vertex2 lol
<drac0_> debili
<drac0_> ma uzmi onaj patriot i ne razbijaj glavu
<SilverSpace> ma necu jos nista
<SilverSpace> tek poslje nove godine
<drac0_> bilo kad
<drac0_> ne isplati se bacati pare na ostalo kako rekoh
<SilverSpace> mozda nagomilaju u skladiste previse a prodaja zakaze :D
<drac0_> pa vec su sad nakrcani ko brod
<drac0_> pazi koji je to lager
<drac0_> samo da je po 1x ovo s weba :D
<drac0_> fuckin retards
<drac0_> zato i jesu uqurcu
<SilverSpace> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=120G+OCZ+Vertex+3
<SilverSpace> gledam ovdje 200kn su skuplji
<drac0_> ak ces bas htjet ocz imam ti stelu u microlineu, oni uvoze ocz ssd ;)
<SilverSpace> nis sad 
<SilverSpace> cekam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> al kazem ti zajebi to, onaj patriot hebava majku
<SilverSpace> cekam najprije lenovo neki :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.inode.hr/wildfire_120
<SilverSpace> ovo
<drac0_> ne
<drac0_> wildfire je neka brutala serija
<drac0_> ne treba ti to :)
<drac0_> pyro je nova serija, nasljednik torqxa
<SilverSpace> aha samo brzi
<SilverSpace> http://www.inode.hr/PSF32GXPUSB
<SilverSpace> hm nelose
<drac0_> yep
<drac0_> http://www.inode.hr/multimedia_memory/SD_MicroSD/PSF32GMCSDHC10
<SilverSpace> moj 16G xt radi jos ko zmaj
<drac0_> da dobar je xt
<drac0_> nepoderivo
<SilverSpace> ma rade kupim dva manja nego jedan veliki 
<SilverSpace> sd
<SilverSpace> ovi su na hrt talenti samo takvi
<SilverSpace> uvijek izaberu utakmicu bez golova
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> na svim drugima golovi padaju ko ludi
<drac0_> a di nam je prasichko :)
<SilverSpace> drka na f1
<drac0_> il na jergovicha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebote hamilton i alonso rezu zile
<SilverSpace> mislim da se placu poslje svake utrke
<SilverSpace> a kolikoo mi se cini i dalje ce
<drac0_> moraju bolje gumbice tamo sloziti :)
<SilverSpace> novi izgled bolida dolazi sljedece sezone
<SilverSpace> moraju spustiti nos bolidima
<drac0_> kaj se vracaju u 80-te
<SilverSpace> hebiga naredili im 
<SilverSpace> spustiti nos http://is.gd/l2Y6Dh
<SilverSpace> nesto ovakvo ce opet biti
<drac0_> bit ce to ok
<drac0_> samo da bude manje gumbica
<drac0_> joooo steta brawna
<drac0_> hebaci rumene kadulje
<SilverSpace> Razlog promjene pravilnika su sigurnosni aspekti jer stručnjaci smatraju da niski nos predstavlja manju prijetnju za sigurnost vozača u incidentu
<drac0_> a ionako su rakete
<drac0_> same shit kako te pobere :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> kazu da ovi sadasnji kod sudara uvijek idu preko drugog bolida
<drac0_> meni su vizualno bolji :)
<drac0_> aha
<SilverSpace> ovako kao da ce se zavlaciti ispod 
<drac0_> ovako ce ici ispod :)
<SilverSpace> isti kujac
<drac0_> ovaj iza koji se zabije je nahebo :)
<SilverSpace> samo sad ima vise drugi dobiti u glavu
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> sigurniji su lol
<SilverSpace> ma seru
<ivoks> aj. bok
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel dosla struja
<ivoks> odavno
<SilverSpace> jel na vrijeme
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> auch
<SilverSpace> drac0_: citam za Kubicu ne pise mu se dobro
<drac0_> ma daj
<drac0_> daj link
<SilverSpace> mislim da se nece stici vratiti 
<SilverSpace> kazu na jednom forumu da mu jos nisu izvadili fiksatore iz noge
<drac0_> ne mora znaciti
<SilverSpace> http://f1racing.com.hr/formula-1/lijecnik-kubica-ce-se-sigurno-vratiti-u-formulu-1
<SilverSpace> imas nest ovdje
<SilverSpace> neznam sad di sam vidio da i sa rukom bas nije sjajno
<drac0_> ukujcu je
<SilverSpace> treba te misice vratiti 
<SilverSpace> nejde bas to tako
<SilverSpace> budi mjesec dana u gipsu pa ti sve oslabi
<SilverSpace> a ovaj je najebo grdo
<SilverSpace> imas nest ovdjevelikog sponzora iza sebe
<SilverSpace> jos nema * velikog sponzora iza sebe
<drac0_> di sam citao da se kao hakkinen vraca :)
<drac0_> reko evo jos jednog starca
<SilverSpace> mika
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> znas nekog drugog? :)
<SilverSpace> jos i kimi
<drac0_> sta i on?
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> jos samo fali da se montoya vrati :D
<SilverSpace> koliko bi onda prvaka bilo na gridu
<drac0_> neka
<drac0_> koliko bi bolida bilo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> 3x vozaca po momcadi
<drac0_> nek se pobiju medjusobno
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> ovak dvojica nejdu zajedno kam i treci
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> urota dva protiv jednoga
<SilverSpace> ja bi hamiltona dodao massi i alonsu
<SilverSpace> fajt zagaratiran
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo ne izgleda loshe http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/7-incni-thrive/111252.aspx
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> dobar
<SilverSpace> http://www.carenvy.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/graham-london-brawn-gp-le-oversize-2brov.b32a.k10n.jpg
<SilverSpace> pazi cuku
<SilverSpace> http://www.carenvy.ca/2009/10/graham-london-g-bgp-001-gimme-that-brawn-gp-swag/
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> uff
<drac0_> ne bih se bunio
<drac0_> grenade-pin mechanism :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.timepiecetrader.com/Graham_Watches,19.php
<SilverSpace> http://www.timepiecetrader.com/2OVES.B02B.K10B,256.html
<SilverSpace> poglej cijenu
<drac0_> sick
<SilverSpace> dobis popust
<drac0_> kaj si lud necu moc spavati
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> sitno
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> dosta monitora
<drac0_> odoh
<SilverSpace> ovo mi je naj jaca reklama
<SilverSpace> http://gosmellthecoffee.com/files/2010/12/Ecclestone-Hublot-Big.jpg
<drac0_> noc ekipica
<SilverSpace> drac0_: noc
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> pozz
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-29
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> LOLO
<dodobas> e Mmike pazi ovo
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ?
 * Mmike napet
<dodobas> na archlinuxu... imas paket postgresql-old-upgrade koji ima binaries od starijeg pg paketa tako da moze napraviti ljepi upgrade :)
<Mmike> mlje? :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim, kako mislis, lijepi upgrade?
<dodobas> pa pg_upgrade bal bla tra tla - done
<Mmike> pa sta nebi trebao pg_upgrade kuziti starije verzije?
<dodobas> koliko ja kuzim treba binarye od starije verzije
<dodobas> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/pgupgrade.html
<ivoks> 8315ec163d76afa84c6a6103c3cbf294
<ivoks> ehm... pardon
<ivoks> archlinux - reinventing the wheel :)
<ivoks> nema boljeg dorucka od kiwi jaja
<dodobas> ubuntu - we need to make money but we dont know how
<ivoks> to ti mislis :)
<ivoks> nije mi jasno kak su ta jaja tak jeftina
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ne
<Mmike> mislim bar da ne
<Mmike> ja sam pg_upgrade tjerao bez toga
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/NZ-kiwimap.png
<ivoks> ocito ne mogu letjeti :)
<dodobas> kiwi jaja na murteru ? :)
<ivoks> pa ima ih svuda
<ivoks> u svakom konzumu
<dodobas> sigurno su punjena prirodnim sastojcima :D
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kiwiem
<ivoks> sigurno si ih jeo i ti
<ivoks> imaju dlakavu i meku ljusku, zelena iznutra, a zumanjak je bijeli
<ivoks> ljuska je u biti organska, a ne od kalcija
<ivoks> fascinantno, u biti
<dodobas> svasta ta perad iznese
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> gdje nadjem popis grub2 gresaka?
<Mmike> symbol 'grub_loader_loaded' is not found
<Mmike> google nezna, a gnugrub dokumentacija je ojadna
<jelly-home> Mmike: btw, tu je neko popisao kartice za sw raid sa gro sata diskova: http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=10#jim-west-1109281932
<Mmike> jelly-home, erm... ne pratim - what? :)
<jelly-home> neki dan si slagao sw raid 10
<jelly-home> pa reko, ne znam sto si stavio unutra, al tu ima popis koje kartice rade
<Mmike> huh
<Mmike> kaj jesam?
<Mmike> mislim, ne slazem to inace, netinstaller to obavi za mene :)
<Mmike> ovi koriste defaultno LSIjeve drekove
<Mmike> bas ako klijent inzistira onda dobije adaptec neki
<Mmike> a ovo doma, heh :) to je doma :) 
<Mmike> radi5 na siliconimage kontrolerima :0
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.db-class.org
<dodobas> ja se prijavio :D
<Mmike> eto i ja :)
<dodobas> nikad nisam slusao neki e-course :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: a nisi to odslusao kod Marte na FER-u
<Mmike> jelly-home, jok, nisam tako daleko dosao na FERu :)
<dodobas> :D :D
<dodobas> Mmike: do ualznih vrata ?:)
<Mmike> :) pa ne, nisam bas bio revan student, pa sam odustao prije no sto su dosle baze podataka :)
<Mmike> dobrica me, btw, razocarao
<Mmike> forsa couchdb
<Mmike> i kaze da je super :/
<jelly-home> pa mozda je
<obruT> dobrica fora perl za sve zivo i nezivo
<obruT> s/fora/forsa/
<obruT> tak da ono... :)
<dodobas> YMMV :)
<jelly-home> Perl je guba
<obruT> perl je fora za neke stvari, i sam sam ga dosta koristio
<obruT> no raditi ama bas sve u perlu je glupost
<obruT> IMHO
<obruT> isto vrijedi za bilo koji jezik
<dodobas> yes, ako trebas nesto jednom napisati uz svjesnu odluku da ces za tjedan potrositi tjedan dana da skuzis sto si napisao 
<obruT> ma, zamisli da radis u timu od 4-5 ljudi koji kodiraju oveci projekt u perlu...
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa ako ljudi znaju, nije bed
<Mmike> uopce, ako ljudi znaju, nije bed
<Mmike> nazalost, malo ih zna
<Mmike> i onda imas sto imas :/
<jelly-home> kupis svakom Perl Best Practices i velis im da je to code policy, problem rijesen
 * obruT ne moze zamislit projekt tipa - par baza, veza prema crm-ovima, business logika, customer-care portali, korisnicki portali, veze prema drugim business sustavima - da se doticno napise u perlu :)
<jelly-home> perl ima pristojne linkove na bazu, rpc api module, server module i object style da se to moze izvesti
<obruT> ma znam sta sve perl ima, kao sto rekoh, imam dosta toga napisano u doticnom, ali oveci projekt ne bih nikad u njemu radio
<jelly-home> sad, to sto nemres na trzistu naci perl programera koji ce to stvarno htjeti raditi, a mozes nac Java ili .Net ko pljeve, to je druga stvar
<obruT> ja sam uvjeren da bi se tim od 3-4 perl programera poklalo u takvom projektu :)
<Mmike> to je vrlo lako moguce, obruT :)
<Mmike> vrlo vrlo lako :0
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' gledas ubrzano? :)
<igustin> Nokia razvija Meltemi - Linux-based OS http://is.gd/kgKGSe
<jelly-home> ... noone cared
<obruT> nokia iz dead baby, nokia is dead
<drj_cro> je nazalost...al fakat su glupani ako sad krecu opet razvijat linux-based-os za telefone a imali su maemo i krenuli sa meegom
<SilverSpace> jutro
<igustin> slažem se, ne znam jesu li više izgubljeni ili očajni ;)
<SilverSpace> ocajni :)
<igustin> WP7 previše kasni i debelo je podbacio u (njihovim i MS) očekivanjima, očito se love za slamke
<obruT> ma kad se hvataju za MS, tako im i treba...
<nvucinic> ekipa, jos jednom, Drupal Develeoper, za konzultiranje oko projekta u Rijeci. share ako znate nekog da trazi posao :) 
<SilverSpace> vidi ove sad http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/limo-meego-postaju-tizen/111278.aspx
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jebo nokiu
<ivoks> mutave konje
<ivoks> sad opet sve od pocetka
<SilverSpace> sve su imali 
<SilverSpace> umjesto da poberu svoj dio kolaca
<ivoks> nokia je imala maemo, intel moblin
<SilverSpace> oni ne znaju di ce
<ivoks> onda su se spojili u meego i trebalo je ohoho vremena da nesto i izbace
<ivoks> onda se nokia pokupila, taman kada su nesto i napravili
<ivoks> i sad se meego spaja sa linmo
<ivoks> sad ce opet trebati neko vrijeme da se pojavi nesto
<ivoks> jos je google od svih njih najpametniji
<ivoks> android ce unistiti sve ovo ostalo
<ivoks> osim, mozda, webosa :)
<SilverSpace> ma trebali su uzet android kad su vidjeli prognoze i bok 
<SilverSpace> pa nesto svoje probati isfurati uz to
<ivoks> a vidi glupi komentar:
<ivoks> Zar nam stvarno treba još jedan OS ?
<SilverSpace> ovak nemaju nis
<ivoks> budala, zar ne vidi da je to jedan manje? :)
<ivoks> joj, moram ici nesto pojesti
<SilverSpace> DT
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tvoj odgovor se ceka na listi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Dobro 'Tro?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne psuj
<ivoks> moj dogovor?
<ivoks> odgovor
<sale> ivoks: yup, oglasi se :-)
<ivoks> evo jesam
<ivoks> razmisljao sam s kojim mailom odgovoriti :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ?? 
<obruT> 11:06 < SilverSpace> DT
<obruT> d-word :)
<SilverSpace> :))
<obruT> kako nas jebu
<ivoks> aj, barem se seksas
<ivoks> http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/09/29/nokias-meltemi-project-tipped-to-bring-new-low-end-linux-os-to-the-next-billion/
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> ocu i ja ove droge
<ivoks> ovaj elop, majke ti... ocu ja te droge
<SilverSpace> uz grc me copio za list noge 
<SilverSpace> hebo bike
<ivoks> nego
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel se istezes nakon voznje ?
<ivoks> TADAM!
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJEHp15Hoo0
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas i ne
<obruT> SilverSpace: napravi to :) ne treba nist posebno, dvije-tri minute, malo istegnes noge i noge ce ti biti puno zahvalnije
<dodobas> http://i.imgur.com/cJ0LQ.jpg :D
<SilverSpace> Izgleda da ce biti nesto od Info sajma na velesajmu
<Mmike> imal' netko neki hint za ubrzati ext4 kad u direktorijima imas preko 500-600k fileova?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/lazna-vozila-taxi-cammeo-zagrebackim-prometnicama-clanak-331371
<jelly> Mmike: "don't do that"
<Mmike> jelly, too late now
<Mmike> lik je debil, jasno
<Mmike> al' sto je tu je
<Mmike> prebaciti na na xfs bi bilo rjesenje
<jelly> Mmike: a ako ih vec imas milion, nemoj ih stat()at
<jelly> tj. nemoj vrtit ls -l 
<ivoks> findaj ih :)
<jelly> da, ali bez -type opcije
<Mmike> nije tako lako :)
<lulz87>  <SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/lazna-vozila-taxi-cammeo-zagrebackim-prometnicama-clanak-331371
<lulz87> cammeo nemoze u rijeci vise naci radnika, tolko o njima
<lulz87> manipulatori i govna najveca
<ivoks> pa nemoj se voziti njime
<ivoks> i nemoj raditi za njih
<ivoks> dok imaju trziste, postojati ce
<lulz87> pa ne vozim se i ne radim za  njih, a samo mi nije jasno kako se jos nitko nije sjetio u zagrebu prije ovog makedonca
<jelly> ovaj drugi dio se valjda obistinio... ovaj prvi je smijurija dok god ljudi gledaju iskljucivo cijenu
<ivoks> a eto, zagrepcani su inace prekomotni ljudi
<Mmike> :)
<lulz87> i neznam zasto se voznja subotom navecer naplacuje 50kn, a kosta 13kn
<jelly> al za 3-5 godina mozda ni tu vise nece imati vozaca za zaposliti
<Mmike> lulz87, di?
<lulz87> mozda misle da sam pijan?
<lulz87> u rijeci
<Mmike> ja se vozim cameom dosta cesto
<lulz87> tamo je sve i pocelo
<lulz87> vidjet ces, sad bude prvo ok u zagrevi
<lulz87> *zagrebu
<lulz87> ali za par godina ce se pocet bahatit kao i oni sa radio taxija
<lulz87> skoro sam ga odalamio kad mi je htio naplatiti 1,6KM 50kn jer je subota navecer
<jelly> no, pa jel dobijes racun
<lulz87> dobim, rucno napisan :)
<jelly> ovdje imaju printere
<lulz87> imaju i u rijeci :) ali nekad ih napisu
<ivoks> 1,6km 50kn
<lulz87> i to uvijek kad su nocni sati, subota, petak, maskare
<ivoks> to nije ni lose
<SilverSpace> ak ne dobije placu mora krast :)
<ivoks> toliko sam ja u zagrebu svojevremeno platio jednu stanicu, cca 500m
<lulz87> ma to mu kaze dispatcher
<lulz87> nisu oni krivi
<lulz87> kriv je makedonac i njegov bahati sin
<Mmike> ivoks, jelly-home znate li za neki hashing algoritam koji lako raspodjeljuje datoteke po poddirektorijima kad ih imas malumilijardu?
<SilverSpace> sestra postavila pitanje sesti i osmi razred u skoli kaj bi napravili da su gladni kao djeca u africi u sestim razredima uglavno im je bio odgovor ubili ili ukrali 
<SilverSpace> u osmim bi i nesto radili 
<Mmike> lulz87, ja se vozim s cameom cesto i fakat su super jeftini
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto nisu bas neki vozaci
<Mmike> i uopce ne poznaju zagreb
<lulz87> Mmike: ma super sve to, nadam se da ce tako i ostati
<Mmike> ekipa iz radiotaksija su fakat carevi sto se toga tice
<Mmike> lik zna SVE gdje je :)
<lulz87> vidjet ces kad se ljudi naviknu na njih, postat ce bakati
<Mmike> i vozi fakat profesionalno
<Mmike> a ovi, jebote
<Mmike> lik se nezna prestrojit kak spada
<Mmike> al' zato k'o u autoskoli s njim
<lulz87> znam, ovdje u rijeci se voze kao da su vozilo pod pratnjom i da je cijela cesta s njima
<lulz87> *njihova
<Mmike> 'tu desno, ostani u desnoj traci... sad tu lijevo, i prestroji se krajnje desno, na drugom ides desno opet'
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas i svoj set pedala
<Mmike> jelly,  :) :)
<lulz87> haha :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<ivoks> imam THE rucak
<ivoks> THE rucak je rucak koji se sprema kada ti je to zadnji dan u toj kuci, barem na neko duze vrijeme (mjesec, dva i vise)
<ivoks> THE rucak ukljucuje sve iz frizidera cemu jos nije istekao rok, ali ce isteci prije povratka u kucu
<ivoks> uvijek je eksplozija okusa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gotovo je uvijek naradzaste boje
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> bas je bilo dobro
<ivoks> sreca, pa sam tempirao popunjenost frizidera, znajuci da sutra ujutro idem
<ivoks> pa nisam bas mogao ubaciti sve i svasta
<ivoks> al, mogu vam reci, jeger u umaku od rajcice i vrhnja, s povrcem, uopce nije lose
<ivoks> jeger kao jagermeister, ne jeger kao meso
<jelly> nisam znao da jeger ima rok trajanja
<Mmike> cek ,odlazis, gotovo, ili samo ides pa se vratis?
<Mmike> on line storage-backup solution, zna li tko?
<Mmike> nesto kao tarsnap
<lulz87> e ljudi, kako da postignem recimo kad provjeravam IP od irc.blah.org da mi svaki puta bude druga ip adresa, slcno kako ima irc.freenode.org
<lulz87> svaki puta kada im resovlam ip, dobijem neki drugi
<jelly> dodas nekoliko A zapisa u DNS umjesto samo jednog
<lulz87> i to je to? :)
<jelly> da
<ivoks> Mmike: idem na tjedan dana
<ivoks> pravac boston
<jelly> lulz87: to se zove "round-robin dns"
<ivoks> ovaj lulz87 je neki klinac koji hoce uciti, ha
<ivoks> nema bas puno takvih
<Mmike> ivoks, i onad nazad u buru?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> imam goste 8.10.
<Mmike> u zagrebu je konacno milina
<Mmike> 21 C je vani
<ivoks> hoce veslati 10 dana, pa reko, dobro :)
<ivoks> idem na http://openstack.org/community/events/openstack-conference-fall-2011/
<ajhi> hello
<Mmike> ivoks, si vidio 'opa'?
<SilverSpace> aloha
<ivoks> opa?
<Mmike> http://opalang.org/
<Mmike> PRAVI cloud, u smislu da dok sve radi mozes nodeove micati van, vracati nazad unutra, i dalje sve radi
<ivoks> pa to i je poanta clouda :)
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> ja neznam nit za ista drugo osim te ope i microsoftovog .neta
<Mmike> tj, azzurea
<Mmike> koji radi tako
<ivoks> pogledaj coudfoundry
<ivoks> cloud foundry
<ivoks> jeger iz rucka je poceo djelovati :)
<ivoks> ovo je python, php, rails...
<ivoks> al mene ne zanimaju public cloudovi
<ivoks> to mi je ok za igranje
<Mmike> ivoks, cloudfoundry je smijeh
<ivoks> ja slazem private cloudove
<Mmike> i dalje ti k'o programer moras razmisljati o 1001oj stvari
<Mmike> sa opaom ne moras
<Mmike> plus
<Mmike> downloadabilna je, instalabilna
<ivoks> pa nisu iste stvari
<Mmike> kak to mislis?
<ivoks> cloudfoundry mozes staviti na bilo koji EC2-kompatibilni cloud
<ivoks> on je vise management za aplikaciju, nego sama aplikacija
<ivoks> i samim time nije smijeg
<ivoks> smijeh
<ivoks> nema nistu namjenu kao opa
<ivoks> opa moze koristiti samo jedan cloud
<ivoks> i to ne onaj tvoj :)
<ivoks> nego onaj tamo, kod nekoga
<ivoks> i rijec je o frameworku
<ivoks> recimo, kada bi se slozilo da opa radi na cloud foundry, onda bi to bilo ok
<ivoks> ali nekako mi se cini da se opa nece vrtiti na nicemu sto nije ms azzure
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> kako bi ti rekao 'aj procitaj malo prvo'
<Mmike> ili kako bih ja rekao
<Mmike> opa je nesto sto kod sebe instaliras, slozis, vrtis
<Mmike> da, rijec je i o frameworku al' i o cijeloj platformi
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> i on deploya na... sto?
<Mmike> na debian
<Mmike> recimo :0
<ivoks> dobro... i?
<Mmike> kako mislis - dobro i?
<ivoks> cloud je tu samo buzzword onda?
<Mmike> upravo suprotno, to je jedina tehnologija koju znam da tu clodu NIJE buzzword
<Mmike> EC2-kompatibilni 'cloud' je bullshit kao i svaki drugi cloud
<Mmike> ja, kao programer, se moram brinuti o tome gdje mi je koja instanca, i sto se gdje desava, i sto kad ovo umre a ono radi, blablabla
<Mmike> svi ovi porno-manijaci imaju svoje aplikacije u - cloudu
<ivoks> sorry, telefon me zadrzao
<Mmike> samo sto je i taj cloud - bullshit
<ivoks> to sam i ja mislio
<ivoks> ali, nije :)
<Mmike> hrpa haproxyja iza anycastanih IPjeva iza kojih je tona web servera i hrpa db servera - to NIJE cloud
<ivoks> odakle poceti...
<Mmike> od pocetka? :)
<ivoks> dakle, cloud je sirok pojam
<Mmike> aj nemoj tak :)
<ivoks> postoji nekoliko stvari koji se mogu postici cloudom
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> IaaS
<ivoks> SaaS
<ivoks> Paas
<ivoks> pocnimo od IaaS
<Mmike> ivoks, cut the crap, kreni konkretno :)
<ivoks> iaas je infrastructure as a service
<ivoks> dakle, ti svoj cijeli DC, zbog nekog katastroficnog eventa, mozes prebaciti na drugi kontinent
<ivoks> skupa s IP adresama
<ivoks> serverima, i mrezom
<ivoks> u roku 5 minuta
<ivoks> odnosno, koliko ti je link brz
<Mmike> to je cloud?
<ivoks> to je iaas, npr
<ivoks> mozes onda imati samo platformu kao uslugu
<ivoks> to je PaaS
<ivoks> cek... sad sam tek skuzio :)
<ivoks> cloud nije hrpa haproxya :)
<ivoks> cloud je hrpa virtualnih servera :)
<Mmike> prodajes mi maglu
<Mmike> zastso mi prodajes maglu?
<ivoks> ne prodajem ti ja nis
<Mmike> cim kazes 'virtualni server' dodje mi zlo
<ivoks> pitao si me
<Mmike> virtualni server ubije performanse
<Mmike> ne zelim NIKAD virtualni server
<ivoks> jedan da
<ivoks> ali njih 30 ne
<Mmike> ja zelim imati svoju aplikaciju koja se vrti u cloudu, i uopce ne zelim razmisljati o tome
<Mmike> kad jedan node prdne, ili kad dodam 20 nodova novih, da sve radi kao i do sad
<ivoks> ali to nije pokrenuti na jednom stroju :)
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, ti pricas o virtualki koja se vrti na 30 strojeva a iznad ima jedan OS?
<ivoks> ne, pricam o 30 virtualki na 30 strojeva
<Mmike> sto dobijes s 30 virtualki na 30 strojeva?
<ivoks> svih 30 je isto
<ivoks> dizes ih i spustas u roku 5-6 sekundi
<Mmike> jer, ja zelim virtualku koja se vrti na 30 strojeva a da moj OS nema pojma da je ispod 30 strojeva
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> sve drugo je bez smisla
<Mmike> jer ako imam 30 virtualki koje 'dizem i spustam', mislim, zakaj to radim?
<Mmike> sto dobijam time?
<ivoks> imas 30 strojeva, ok?
<Mmike> imas
<ivoks> imas 2 klijenta
<ivoks> svaki zeli svoju web stranicu
<ivoks> i svaki zeli svoj os
<drj_cro> ivoks: on ti radi u specficnoj industriji :)
<ivoks> ma razumijem ga
<Mmike> :) ovo sto ja radim je nesto sasvim drugo, nevezano :)
<ivoks> ja nisam shvacao cloud i potrebe za istim do prije 5-6 mjeseci
<Mmike> ivoks, nastavi, plz
<ivoks> ono sto je fundamentalno jest da jedan dio infrastrukture prebacujes u uslugu
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> di smo stali?
<ivoks> eh da
<ivoks> dakle, ti svojem klijentu rentas 1 virtualnu instancu
<ivoks> drugome rentas drugu virtualnu instancu
<ivoks> i sad imas 28 servera koji bez veze trose struju
<ivoks> ugasis ih
<ivoks> i sad smo na onome 1 na 1, koji nema smisla
<ivoks> ali pojavi ti se treci klijent
<ivoks> i on hoce svoj os, i dignes mu jedan server i sad i on ima svoj
<ivoks> i tako dodjes do 30 klijenata :)
<ivoks> svatko ima svoj virtualni stroj
<ivoks> ali jedan od njih ima stranicu koja zahtijeva vise cpua i rama
<ivoks> dok ostali vise manje idlaju na serveru
<ivoks> podignes tu zahtijevnu instancu na vise drugih racunala
<Mmike> kako pokrenes instancu na vise drugih racunala?
<Mmike> odnosno, prije toga, sec
<Mmike> dal' je ono sto radi linode sa svojim VPSovima - cloud?
<ivoks> konkretna te naredba zanima ili kaj?
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> ok, tu se slazemo :)
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> to je vps
<Mmike> mozda krivo kopcam, kad kazes: " podignes tu zahtijevnu instancu na vise drugih racunala"
<ivoks> mozes ih imati 2, 10, ali su odvojeni
<Mmike> sto je tu instanca?
<ivoks> instanca ja operativni sustav
<ivoks> moze biti neki predifinarani
<ivoks> dakle, to je 'ziva' verzija nekog imagea
<Mmike> ok, kako OS/instancu vrtis na vise racunala?
<ivoks> vrtis jedan os na jednom racunalu
<Mmike> imas i dalje jednu instancu, ili imas onoliko instanci koliko je racunala?
<ivoks> imas instanci koliko ih pokrenes
<Mmike> sto znaci da aplikacija koja se vrti unutra mora biti svjesna toga da se vrti u vise instanci, osova, kutija, kako god
<ivoks> aplikacija ti mora biti svjesna da ima vise racunala
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> i samim time je to sve - bullshit
<ivoks> dakl, treba ti haproxy npr
<Mmike> odnosno, nije
<Mmike> al' to nije cloud :)
<Mmike> ili ja imam pomaknut termin za cloud
<ivoks> nemas
<ivoks> rekao sam ti da je cloud opcenit pojam
<ivoks> postoji PaaS
<ivoks> to je sto ti gledas kao cloud
<Mmike> da, treba ti haproxy ili nesto ako je HA, treba ti mpi ili nesto 11sto ako je HPC, i tako to
<ivoks> a ja ti pricam o IaaS
<ivoks> ne treba ti mpi, postoji i hadoop
<Mmike> hadoop?
<Mmike> kaj to nije baza podataka?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je isto iaas
<ivoks> jer ti, kao korisnik, moras sloziti svoju aplikaciju da radi s hrpom racunala
<ivoks> a ti govoris o paas
<ivoks> gdje je 'cloud provider' napravio sustav koji ti omogucava da se tvoja aplikacija negdje vrti
<Mmike> tako je, odnosno, to je ono sto je ms-azure, npr
<ivoks> npr
<Mmike> pa, jel' ima jos sto osim toga?
<Mmike> ja nisam nasao nista
<ivoks> PaaS?
<Mmike> s tim da je azure u banani jer a) u .;netu je, b) moras placati da bi koristio
<Mmike> yeps
<ivoks> http://upon2020.com/2011/04/the-ever-growing-list-of-paas-companies-and-paas-projects/
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> ma gle, redhat sustav koji nije open source :)
<Mmike> recimo, cloudfoundry
<Mmike> ti tamo i dalje MORAS programirati za 'cloud'
<Mmike> dok s ovom opom ne moras
<ivoks> mislim da ne moras
<Mmike> pises kod koji se vrti na 'opa platformi'
<ivoks> nisam ga koristio
<ivoks> ali isto imas naredbu 'vmc' ili kako vec, za deployanje aplikacije
<Mmike> pa e, k'o sto imas 'ant deploy' za aplikacije u javi na jbossu ili inome, sve super, aplikacija se sama rasiri na 30 servera napravi kaj treba pazi kad je tko gdje ulogiran, milina jedna 
<Mmike> samo, treba tako programirati
<Mmike> ono sto opa radi
<igustin> ivoks: jesi probao koristiti http://www.cloudfoundry.com ?
<Mmike> je da ti kao programer neznas, tj, ne trebas znati da si u cloudu
<ivoks> igustin: .org
<Mmike> ti programiras
<igustin> ok, da 
<Mmike> i deployas to u 'cloud'
<Mmike> i tu sve pocinje i zavrsava
<Mmike> uz to sto si sam slazes svoj cloud - znaci, uzmes 20 kistri, stavis na njih linux, i na svaki instaliars opa-cloud-node-pimpek
<Mmike> i svi opa-cloud-node-pimpeki rade tako da iznad sloze opa-solution-mega-kurac, u koji onda ti instaliras svoju aplikaciju
<ivoks> igustin: kratko
<Mmike> 2 glavna drawbacka koja ja vidim tu su: 1) ocaml je jezik u kojem se to radi. jebo ih jezik. 2) nema relacijskih baza podataka, tj,moras sam to sve implementirati
<ivoks> igustin: kada sam ga gledao, nije podrzavao jos jezike koje znam :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ali tu ima jos puno drugih stvari
<ivoks> Mmike: od shared storagea, distribuiranog datotecnog sustava, itd
<Mmike> ubit cu tihanu casna rijec SVAKI DAN MI UKRADE UPALJAC
<SilverSpace> zasto ja sad sjedim doma i cekam budaletinu da me nazove 
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> ivoks, znam, ja sam probao to jedno popodne, nakliketao neki kod, stavio to u 5 vboxova, ubio jedan, stavio drugi, a stvar i dalje radi, prema vani
<SilverSpace> dogovorio se da napravim neku instalaciju kod frenda i da ce zvat 
<SilverSpace> i krepilac ne zove
<Mmike> i mene zanima kako rjesavaju to kad imam webapp koji ima 25T storagea u slikama i inim sranjima, i kako se to sharea izmedju i t osve
<SilverSpace> umjesto da se idem vozit na bike
<Mmike> najvise iritira sto neznam ocaml a nemam kad to uciti
<ivoks> Mmike: al moras uciti novi jezik
<ivoks> sa CF ne moras
<ivoks> dobro, sad kad smo rijesili taj PaaS
<ivoks> ono sto mene kod clouda zanima su druge stvari, a to je IaaS
<Mmike> ivoks, ali moras jako paziti kako radis
<ivoks> zasto?
<Mmike> ok, iaas != cloud u mojoj glavi :)
<ivoks> pa to je framework za cloud
<Mmike> tj, sad znam o cem pricas :)
<ivoks> o je cloud
<ivoks> jer su svi strojevi povezani
<Mmike> pa cloud je i ovo kaj mi radimo za gole-tete
<ivoks> jer se instance podizu na stroju koji je najmanje opterecen
<ivoks> jer kada krepa stroj, disk se namounta na drugu virtualku koja se restarta na drugom stroju
<lulz87> http://www.jutarnji.hr/celnik-hrvatske-stedionice-pronevjerio-70-milijuna-dolara-i-doveo-do--najveceg-bankrota-stedionice-u-americkoj-povijesti-/977249/
<lulz87> hdz siri podruznicu po americi
<Mmike> ok, ovo je cloud di ima manualnog posla - kad krepa stroj, haproxy ga izbaci van, rasporedi load po ostalima, kad dodje novi stroj i nainstalira se sam se izreplicira sa postojeceg, ubaci se gore, haproxy vidi da je dosao novi, i vozi dalje
<Mmike> ali klijent to ne vidi, njemu njegov php i dalje radi
<Mmike> naravno mora paziti kako radi taj php
<ivoks> e, al IaaS-u klijent nema web aplikaciju, vec OS
<ivoks> IaaS-u je PaaS klijent, ako shvacas sto zelim reci
<Mmike> shvacam
<Mmike> i dalje mislim da je to velika magla
<Mmike> tj, ovisi kako to guras/prodajes ljudima vani
<ivoks> tehnicki nije magla
<ivoks> ali s obzirom da su mnogi vezali 'cloud' za svoj proizvod, iako nema s time veze, onda se smisao izgubio
<ivoks> recimo, na hrougu nekom, ne znam kojem
<ivoks> lik je tvrdio da je njegova aplikacija cloud, samo zato sto se vrti na web serveru, a ne na lokalnom stroju
<ivoks> dakle, imao je web stranicu
<jelly> ma sta se sve prodaje pod cloud, opce me ne cudi
<ivoks> ne moze se skalirati
<ivoks> ali zato sto ti uploadas nesto na njegov web, to je cloud
<ivoks> fora mi je sto je cisco razvio
<ivoks> ip selis izmedju cloud providera
<ivoks> bemti smetlare
<ivoks> jedan mjesec jedan rezim, drugi mjesec drugi
<jelly> ivoks: kak ga selis bez nekog frontenda?  Ili oni provajdaju frontend?
<ivoks> ne znam ni ja tocno
<ivoks> pricao sam o tome s likom prije 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> uzeo ga cisco iz rackspacea
<jelly> aha, to bi onda moglo i raditi
<jelly> imas cloud frontend za cloud backend ;-)
<jelly> @#$^ ti clod
<jelly> u
<Mmike> pa da! cloud u cloud!
<dodobas> cloud^2 :D
<ivoks> toliko sam navikao na neke opcija za neke programe, da se nekad gledam u cudu kad izvedem ovakvo sto:
<ivoks> netstat -a | grep ESTABLISHED
<SilverSpace> hebote grah na placu skuplji od mesa
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta te to muci, ne jedes ni jedno ni drugo :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<jelly> prd
<obruT> jelly: sta si jeo grah ? :)
<jelly> tjedan meksicke kuhinje u restoranu Grupe
<jelly> Složenac od graha i krumpira
<jelly> Piletina punjena sirom i chilly-em
<SilverSpace> hjao
<Mmike> jelly, di je to?
<jelly> Carnitas (tortilje s junetinom)
<igustin> znate za tjedanrestorana.com?
<jelly> Mmike: u T-Mobile zgradi (na Tresnjevci u Vukovarskoj)
<obruT> u menzi di sam danas bio su bile tortilje medju ostalim... ja sam jeo polpete od buce i tikvica
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> hmhmhm
<jelly> da, menza je bolji opis od restoran
<obruT> igustin: nisam znao
<Mmike> igustin, ja znam :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> nisam bio, samo sam čuo za to
<ivoks> jelly: kaj si tamo?
<ivoks> u vukovarskoj
 * ivoks ce mozda nesto raditi u sarengradskoj
<ivoks> zgradu ili nes
<jelly> ne, 2 minute dalje
<jelly> nisam znao da prelazis u gradjevinu
<Mmike> cloud-fasade :)
<obruT> jelly: jel vidis mozda Zvone-ta u firmi ? ili ne radite blizu ? :)
<igustin> Mmike: kule u oblacima ;)
<Mmike> Zvonko Pongro :)
<Mmike> obruT, vidim ga ja dost cesto, dobar si je s muzem od moje sestricne
<Mmike> arnea vidim isto ponekad :)
<jelly> obruT: on je... na drugom kraju kata ;-)
<obruT> jelly: ufff, onda se sigurno ne sretnete :)
<obruT> Mmike: meni se javio neki dan i to preko faking linkedina :) ko da ne zna mail adresu :)
<jelly> obruT: tocno to.  ne pusim pa nemam izgovor za socijalizaciju, a i oni idu na rucak u drugo vrijeme
<jelly> a vi se odnekud?
<obruT> Mmike: Arnea nisam vec neko vrijeme sreo, zadnji put negdje s nekom zenskom, izgubljen u prostoru i vremenu :)
<Mmike> pol ovih restorana ima ribu
<Mmike> obruT, dobar je arne zadnjih godina, dobar :)
<Mmike> jelly, mladi irceri :0
<ivoks> zna netko neku knjigu koja objasnjava linux network
<ivoks> al ne in-kernel stuff, to vec imam
<ivoks> vec ono, kako vidjeti otvorene portove i slicno
<igustin> ivoks: ali, pretpostavljam, to nije za tebe? ;)
<ivoks> je, za mene je
<ivoks> da vidim je li netko napisao bolje od mene :D
<Mmike> pa, otvoreni portovi, to mozes s nmap
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> koju god knjigu nadjem, s naslovom linux network, rastuzim se
<ivoks> u svakoj autor izgubi kompas
<ivoks> pa tako 'Linux networking, begginers guide' opisuje kako dodati korisnike
<ivoks> kako koristiti apt-get, dpkg
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> ali ne i kako vidjeti otvoreni tcp port
<Mmike> ivoks, ak nadjes nesto simpaticno, vikni
<ivoks> cak i vi objasni
<ivoks> ali ne i kako vidjeti otvoreni tcp port
<ivoks> kompajliranje kernela!
<ivoks> cak objasni i /proc i /sys
<ivoks> i onda, na 255 stranici, naslov TCP/IP
<jelly> pa beginners guide.
<jelly> jel ima kako se pali kompjuktor
<jelly> to smo na faksu ucili
<ivoks> nisam vidio
<ivoks> knjiga od 650 stranica
<ivoks> s naslovom Linux networking, beginners guide
<ivoks> ima samo 100 stranica o TCP/IP-u
<jelly> jebiga, uzmi Stevensa
<ivoks> ali vi, kako konfigurirati apache, sambu, koristit apt-get i ostalo... to je na 550 stranica
<jelly> http://www.unpbook.com/ <- nema Linux u imenu :-)
<ivoks> ovo imam
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Networking-Architecture-Klaus-Wehrle/dp/0131777203/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317298713&sr=1-7
<ivoks> ovo je ok
<jelly> The book provides an introduction to the Linux kernel, mainly focusing on the upcoming kernel version 2.4 but also valid for version 2.2 kernels.
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> imas na njemackom ili bas taj engleski prijevod?
<ivoks> engleski
<ivoks> super je knjiga
<ivoks> funkciju po funkciju objasnjava
<ivoks> jelly: ak znas za nesto jednostavno, ono 20ak stranica
<ivoks> javi :)
<ivoks> ne treba mi apache, samba i kako hakirati kernel da izmijeni tcp paket
<jelly> ne znam
<Mmike> super je lik, pre super
<Mmike> SPORO MI JE SPORO MI JE
<Mmike> a za svaki klik napravi 0129834019283401 upita prema bazi
<dodobas> ajme... smak svijeta... na izborni predmet 'Programiranju u GISu' mi se upisalo jedno zensko
<igustin> :D
<igustin> a onih drugih? :)
<ivoks> druge nije vidio
<dodobas> otprilike, jos je prva na popisu
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Server-Hacks-Two-Troubleshooting/dp/0596100825/ref=sr_1_11?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317298713&sr=1-11
<ivoks> ovo je cute
<ivoks> jebemu i kindl
<ivoks> jeftinije su knjige za njega
<igustin> u odnosu na Å¡to?
<ivoks> u odnosu na papir
<ivoks> a i lakse su
<ivoks> papirnate su nesto teze
<jelly> Mmike: tak ti je to kad radis support za web hosting
<ivoks> otprilike 9997834x teze
<Mmike> jelly, ma jok, ovo je nesto drugo, postgres related
<ivoks> nasao
<jelly> medjutoa knjige sa kindle opce nisu toliko jeftinije, koliko sam gledao imaju tu negdje iste cijene kao paperback
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Server-Hacks-Industrial-Strength-Tools/dp/0596004613/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b
<Mmike> hah!
<Mmike> kotacic na misu mogu gurnuti lijevo desno
<Mmike> i nis se ne desi nikad nigdje :)
<Mmike> osim kad dodjem na desktop switcher :)
<jelly> moj kotacic ne ide lijevodesno
<obruT> Stevens rulez
<ivoks> koji Stevens?
<ivoks> ja nemam kotacic
<igustin> kod O'Reillyja je veća razlika u cijeni
<jelly> orly
<igustin> i stalno imaju nekakve akcije tipa 50% ili 2+1 gratis
<igustin> kao i popust na račun registrirane knjige
<ivoks> aha orly
<igustin> a da ne spominjem da nema DRM-a i dr.
<ivoks> pa kod o'rilija je skuplje
<ivoks> duplo :)
<ivoks> Save a Tree - Go Digital  what is this?
<jelly> pa onda udri popust 50%
<igustin> ili Safari, nekome je to super povoljno
<budz0r> OSCAR CLUSTER SW JE SRANJE!!!!!
<igustin> :D
<igustin> budz0r: mir, mir... ;)
<ivoks> kazem ja
<ivoks> plati i imati ces vjecni mir :)
<igustin> ja bih O'Reillyju radije platio i nešto više, pa imam na raspolaganju više formata, sve bez DRM-a
<igustin> ne znam ima li Amazon updateove iste knjige uz malu doplatu
<ivoks> o lol
<budz0r> ivoks: dobis cevape i jogurt :)
<ivoks> ne mogu kopi jestat
<ivoks> kao... mora vas privlaciti rjesavanje problema ako zelite biti hacker
<jelly> ma da
<ivoks> Otherwise you'll find your hacking energy is zapped by distractions like sex, money and social approval.
<ivoks> It's fine to use your hacking skills to support a family
<jelly> "it's fine to work for money"
<jelly> MA DA
<ivoks> i to ima
<jelly> to mi je novost
<jelly> inace radim za kikiriki
<ivoks> It's fine to use your hacking skills to support a family or even get rich.
<jelly> "the author is a prejudiced idiot"
<ivoks> The display name you chose is already taken. Please choose another display name.
<ivoks> 'ivoks'
<ivoks> ma tko se usudio?
<Mmike> budz0r,  :)))))))))))
<ivoks> jel ima netko kindl tu?
<ivoks> dodobas: ^
<dodobas> ima dobrica, ali niju tu :)
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> jel' ima nacina da sejvam fajl u vimu i ostanem u insert modu?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> daklem, radim nesto, i kad hocu saveati file moram: esc; dvotocka; w; enter; 
<Mmike> i onda opet moram: i
<Mmike> da bih dosao u insert mod
<Mmike> jel' ima neki nacin da kazem :wfljk i da odem nazad u insert mod odmah?
<Mmike> il' da saveam file iz insert moda?
<dodobas> CRTL+W ?
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> <Esc>dd
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, dabogda ti gogala dosao unajmit kajak
<ivoks> kaj si probao esc dd?
<ivoks> i gogalini novci su novci
<igustin> Gogala :D LOL
<igustin> zar još grmi po hcol? :)
<Mmike> debilara
<Mmike> ne, sad kenjka po pg-mailing listama
<Mmike> pita lik 'kak da napravim to i to' (nema bas smisla to sto bi on htio, al' aj)
<Mmike> i veli mu lik kao, za kaj ti treba to?
<Mmike> veli gogala, kaj te boli kufer, treba mi, jel' znas ili neznas?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i onda ga njih 5 odjebe fino :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> tipično
<igustin> a od kad on to fura pg? zar nije Oracle db jedna i jedina? ;)
<obruT> igustin: nije nije, priznaje pg kao bazu :)
<obruT> al samo pg uz oracle :)
<dodobas> sva sreca da pg9.1 ima foregin data connectore... pa ce se spojiti na orcl ko od sale
<jelly> xyproblem
<obruT> cini mi se da smo odabrali krivi lib za logiranje, ovaj je neki pristojan i ocito ima filter za psovke u logovima
<jelly> "mailovi za domenu @jebo.me se uopce ne logiraju"
<Mmike> dodobas, kak to radi?
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam probao...
<dodobas> ima i za redis... doduse, obican getkey
<obruT> pa iomam log.debug("JEBEMU ZASTO NE RADI ?"); a u logu nigdje toga
<jelly> default_log_level = LOG_WARNING;
<obruT> TRACE :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/barba-luka-zastitio-zastupnika-hdza-dogodi-se-da-covjek-ima-misljenje-iza-kojeg-ne-stoji/574456.aspx
 * obruT misli da je microsoft bas super
<obruT> iako, ne stojim iza doticnog
<jelly> pfft, dobijam 500 i 502 greske na youtube
<SilverSpace> doso i oso
<jelly> /ignore -channels #imekanala * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<ivoks> Mmike: velis, instaliras ovu opu na vise strojeva i oni svi lijepo rade?
<Mmike> ivoks, uprav tak :)
<Mmike> ivoks, najebes se prvo da instaliras kurcev ocaml
<Mmike> al' kad to slozis, radi
<ivoks> ok, ajmo dignuti par strojeva pa vidjeti
<ivoks> ok, dignuti
<ivoks> idemo sad instalirati
<Mmike> wo, ima nova opa
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> uglavnom, meni najveci izjeb bio taj ocaml
<Mmike> s tim da, velim, nisam se puno gnjavio sa samim frameworkom
<ivoks> for i in `seq 1 4` ; do euca-run-instances -k ivoks ami-00000004 ; done
<jelly> `seq 1 4`?  Stvarno?
<ivoks> :))
<jelly> to je lakse nego napisati 1 1 1 1?
<obruT> upravo je kolega rekao: "SQL upit moze napravit i moja baba, ali napravit ga da radi dobro, ne moze svatko"
<obruT> true true :)
<ivoks> jelly: je :)
<jelly> {1..4}
<ivoks> navika
<jelly> ksh, bash, zsh compatible
<ivoks> kao i onaj netstat
<jelly> je, mehanicka memorija
<jelly> i onda mi lik ide propovijedati kak je cat file | nesto UVIJEK lose
<jelly> ono sto je interesantno, seq nije portabilan
<jelly> tj. koristenje istog nije
<Mmike> bwah! nemate pojma!
<Mmike> for i in $(python -c 'for i in xrange(0,10): print i,'); do ...
<Mmike> kako mi na zivce ide firefox na windowsima kad sam pocne updateirati sebe
<ivoks> pa kak se skalira ova opa
<ivoks> zgasit, pa ponovno upalit?
<jelly> Mmike: a meni na linuxima samo veli "restartaj me, upgradeao sam se"
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> treba mu haproxy
<ivoks> No path or wrong path to HAProxy defined: load-balancing impossible.
<ivoks> Option '--haproxy' may be the solution.
<ivoks> --haproxy <path>			The path to your haproxy binary (default: )
<ivoks> i sta ako haproxy rikne?
<ivoks> nis, trebao si sloziti cluster :)
<ivoks> fak det
<ivoks> umjesto toga, trebao bi samo reassignat adresu na drugu instancu i bok
<ivoks> to je cloud
<ivoks> to se da zapachat
<lulz87> se moze ikako vremenski prosiriti informacije sa naredbe "last" prikazuje mi samo 29. i 28.
<lulz87> ili ako ima alternativa
<jelly-home> lulz87: na Debianu se /var/log/wtmp, gdje su te informacije spremljene, rotira jednom mjesecno
<jelly-home> lulz87: probaj ovo da vidis kad je datoteka kreirana: f="/var/log/wtmp"; dev=`df -P "$f"|tail -n1|awk '{print $1}'`; i=`stat -c%i "$f"`; sudo debugfs -R"stat <$i>" "$dev" 2>&1|grep ^crtime
<jelly-home> (radi na ext4)
<jelly-home> ako je napravljen 01.09. nije problem u rotaciji nego negdje drugdje
<jelly-home> ako je creation time friskiji, onda mozda ubuntu nesto brlja sa wtmp-om, pa vidi jel se spominje negdje u /etc/logrotate*
<lulz87> ahh, mislim da se logovi brisu svaka 2-3 dana nesto cudno u crontabu :)
<jelly-home> to si si onda vjerojatno sam krif
<lulz87> boze koja dosada, nisam nikad mislio da cu to izjavit, ali jedva cekam da mi pocne fax
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> daklem unity+compiz kenjavi zesce
<drac0_> gnome3 gui radi ko podmazan
<drac0_> ono wtf
<drac0_> natty unity je ubijao
<drac0_> ovaj novi lense il sta vec se vuce ko krepana macka
<drac0_> nadajmo se fixu
<drac0_> nv grafa, 280.13
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj 
<SilverSpace> kaj kukas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> ma
<drac0_> razocaran sam uzasnim dashom
<ivoks> to je sad nes privremeno
<drac0_> lense sta vec
<drac0_> valjda ce biti ok
<ivoks> i meni je nesto pocelo kenjkati danas-jucer
<drac0_> taman sam se navikao
<ivoks> ja dash i lense uopce ne koristim
<ivoks> gadi mi se dirati misa
<drac0_> danas sam pol dana na poslu pretrazivao uzroke
<drac0_> dosta ekipe se buni
<drac0_> ivoks, :)
<drac0_> ivoks, diraj klit
<jelly-home> nvidia driver + X.org server 1.11 = problemi
<drac0_> ne
<drac0_> gnome3 leti
<ivoks> compiz njega muci
<jelly-home> 275.28 bi trebao raditi ispravno
<ivoks> gnome3 je na mutteru
<ivoks> ili glutteru
<ivoks> kak se vec zove
<drac0_> compiz se kenjavi s unityem
<ivoks> drac0_: pokreni unity2d
<jelly-home> al taj glutter je isto opengl?
<drac0_> jesam
<drac0_> isto kenja :D
<ivoks> ajde definiraj taj 'kenja'
<drac0_> je brze daleko ali i dalje ima neki slow mod
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim da da
<jelly-home> e pa
<SilverSpace> mjenjaj lap :D
<jelly-home> stavi 275.28 odnekud pa vidi
<drac0_> dodjes misem prek unity bara, bilo dash, bilo cak dobri star alt+tab, i sve zastajkuje frame po frame
<drac0_> proc popizdi
<drac0_> bas se muci ono
<drac0_> nekad prde compiz
<drac0_> il se sruse x-i
<drac0_> i tako, svasta
<ivoks> ma drac0_, feature freeze je za 2 sata, pa se sad natrpalo i ono sto je malo kenjavo
<ivoks> ispravit ce se
<drac0_> ma nadam se
<SilverSpace> hm 
<ivoks> uvijek je tak
<jelly-home> heh
<drac0_> danas bas imao 90 mega updatea, hrpa paketa
<SilverSpace> meni se na intelici ne vuce
<drac0_> znam
<drac0_> nv sere
<ivoks> ne vuce se ni meni, ali nije tecno kao prije dan-dva
<drac0_> u toj svoj kombinaciji
<jelly-home> a ubuntu ne releasea po nekom americkom vremenu?
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne
<ivoks> po UTC-u :)
<drac0_> moram priznati da me ugodno iznenadio gnome3
<drac0_> al ko ce se tu snaci :)
<ivoks> danas je https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<drac0_> kopija svega i svacega
<drac0_> sad samo peglanje do final
<jelly-home> %$@! ti se u bilo kakve izmjene GUI-ja, ne zelim se svakih 6, 12 ili koliko vec mjeseci navikavat na novi nacin
<jelly-home> kompjuter je tu da radim posao ili se igram na njemu, a ne da dumam di se sta nalazi i kako se pokrece
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> jelly-home: ++ ;)
<igustin> jelly-home: zato ja to ne radim na svom glavnom računalu
<SilverSpace> uopce nemate istrazivackoga duha :)
<jelly-home> sto je jedan razlog zasto ne vrtim ubuntu na desktopu
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> e sad
<igustin> jelly-home: ako želim vidjeti/isprobati nešto novo, najprije to ide u virtualku (ili na neko drugo fizičko računalo)
<jelly-home> istrazivacki duh stedim za korisnija istrazivanja
<SilverSpace> yah istrazivanje birtija
<igustin> SilverSpace: radno računalo nije istraživačko u smislu da si svako malo rasturim sustav
<ivoks> pa kaj imas samo jedno racunalo? :)
<drac0_> hahahaaa
<ivoks> os kupit jos jedno u Cloudu? :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: ako se na njemu moze vrtit 3D grafika, sto da ne
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa cak i moze
<ivoks> samo sto stroj nema 3d graficku :D
<jelly-home> to bi volio vidit, da mi kroz moj 10/1 Mbps gura glatku 3d grafiku
<ivoks> mislim da virtualbox to podrzava
<jelly-home> virtualbox != cloud
<ivoks> netocno
<ivoks> virtualbox je hypervisor
<jelly-home> a da, sve je cloud
<ivoks> isto kao i kvm
<jelly-home> i to je cloud
<SilverSpace> igustin: trebali bi fakat zaustaviti ovo brzo izlazenje verzija bar na godinu dana
<ivoks> cloud je izmedju hardvera i hypervisora :D
<jelly-home> imam doma cloud
<drac0_> SilverSpace, true :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: imas LTS
<igustin> SilverSpace: ili korisnicima objasniti da ne moraju migrirati na *baš svaku* novu verziju
<drac0_> right :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: tesko :))
<drac0_> ekipa bi migrirala kvartalno da moze
<igustin> evo, upravo pobrojato - imam nekih 35 virtualki u vboxu, to je za istraživanje ;)
<drac0_> i ranije
<SilverSpace> istrazivacki duh je jaci :)
<igustin> drac0_: a znam ;)
<igustin> ms-Å¡kola
<jelly-home> igustin: i 96GB memorije?
<igustin> još samo fali rolling upgrade
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> jelly-home: ne vrtim ih istovremeno, pobogu :P :D
<drac0_> :D
<jelly-home> igustin: a pih
<igustin> :D
<jelly-home> nije to to onda
<ivoks> hebes to onda
<igustin> lol
<ivoks> to mozes onda imati i na usb sticku
<ivoks> i reci da imas 105 virtualki na sticku
<ivoks> al se ne vrte sve
<igustin> 2-4 još nekako, kako koje, preko toga već malo teže
<SilverSpace> a opet da produze vrijeme izlazenja verzija bi se vratili u vrijeme kompajliranja 
<igustin> ma... "#$%#"$%#"
<jelly-home> mislim imam i ja virtualac na vSpehereu na poslu, al da mogu gurati 3D grafiku do doma, ne mogu
<SilverSpace> kad bi mi uvijek nesto mlade i bolje
<jelly-home> mogu dobiti 2 fpsa
<igustin> htio sam reći da ako želim isprobati neku distru, ili novu verziju, ili bilo što slično, ne raturavam si svoje radno računalo, nego stvorim novu virtualku, o tome pričam
<ivoks> jelly-home: ssh -C 0L
<drac0_> SilverSpace, mladje je sladje :)
<ivoks> -L
<jelly-home> ivoks: ssh -C samo dize latenciju
<ivoks> nemos i ovce i novce
<jelly-home> mozes mijenjati .5 fpsa za mis koji cuka jos vise
<ivoks> tele2 laze
<drac0_> gregora na razanj
<SilverSpace> igustin: da zato imam dva stroja na jednom vrtim alfe bete i kaj ja zna a drugo ne diram dok radi 
<jelly-home> kad bi imao doma 20-50Mbps, onda bi mogao bez problema vnc-om negdje 10-20 fpsa
<igustin> eto ;)
<jelly-home> dakle 3d u cloudu 0 bodova
<jelly-home> nabolje sto ide je da ne mora biti u istoj sobi, ali mora biti bar na istom LANu
<SilverSpace> oblaci su nestabilni
<igustin> da, treba slušati prognozu redovito... ;)
<drac0_> ciklona
<SilverSpace> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/09/29/ok-lets-see-what-this-doctor-who-hullabaloo-is-all-about-comics/
<jelly-home> banana?
<jelly-home> kod nas je doktor uvijek nekak promoviran kao serija za djecu
<SilverSpace> dobra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6hAgaP066k
<SilverSpace> jebeni promo video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YibMYIBRc6I
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> koje prasinjanje haha
<obruT> "Uhicen Amerikanac osumnjicen za pripremanje napada maketama zrakoplova na Pentagon i Kongres"
<obruT> maketama ? :)
<obruT> sta bi napravio izlozbu u pentagonu ?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-30
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeDOMA> lolyee
<dodobas> Meeekalo
<igustin> trijezan? :)
<MmikeDOMA> ptak
<MmikeDOMA> ne bas, moram ti rec
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to je sasvim ok
<igustin> pretpostavljam da si imao dobar razlog ;)
<obruT> ijao... kolega nije znao za slashdot !!!!
<obruT> eh te danasnje generacije
<obruT> s/danasnje/nove/
<igustin> ali sigurno zna za FB ;)
<obruT> za to zna :P
<dodobas> obruT: na lomacu
<dodobas> igustin: pa e... probudio se ujutro... to je dovoljno
<igustin> obruT: a ti sebe računaš u starije generacije?
 * igustin mrmjljr... Å¡to sam onda ja :S
<dodobas> igustin: dinosaur
<dodobas> kad vec pitas :P
<igustin> :bang:
<dodobas> :duck:
<igustin> :ratatatatatata:
<dodobas> :shields up:
<jelly-home> mrmlj, Otvoreni Radio podjebava
<jelly-home> pustaju bitlse i dijele kompilaciju par dana nakon sto je produzen (c)
<jelly-home> pol toga sto pustaju bi bilo public domain 
<Mmike> huh, bitlsi
<Mmike> koliko dugo ih nisam slusao
<Mmike> bas bih mogao!
<Mmike> jelly-home, thnx :)
<Mmike> jel netko probao kad importati mbox u thunderbird?
<igustin> ?
<igustin> samo mu ga podmetneš i on ga sam skuži u stablu mailboxeva
<igustin> to je njegov mbox ili...?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> skinuo arhivu mailinglista
<Mmike> idem probat podmetnit
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> netje
<igustin> meni radi (tm) :P
<Mmike> ok, radi! :)
<igustin> \o/
<Mmike> trebalo je restartati thunderbird :)
<igustin> lol
<Mmike> govno thunderbirdersko
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE&feature=player_embedded#!
<lulz87> :) pa kako su to izveli
<Mmike> jelly, jelly-home si tu?
<jelly> Mmike: 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dal' znas kako da CNAMEam zonu?
<Mmike> hocu rec da je pimpek.com CNAME za penis.com
<Mmike> al' mi bind neda to, buni se
<drj_cro> pimpek.com in cname penis.com.
<jelly> Mmike: ne mozes
<lulz87> je pametno koristit uopce bind, kad domain registri nude svoje nameservere?
<jelly> Mmike: drugovi u ISC-u su zakljucili da je to blesavo.  U vecini slucajeva i je.
<lulz87> to se lako dos-a
<jelly> sve se lako dos-a
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> flvporn.com             CNAME   cdn.videos.flvporn.com.rncdn1.com.
<Mmike> to imam
<Mmike> i to ne radi :)
<Mmike> ok, hvala
<Mmike> znaci, nemre radit, i bok :)
<lulz87> pa da, ali cemu bind kad imas jos laksu opciju na registru
<lulz87> masu sajtova je palo radi binda i udp-a
<jelly> Mmike: tako je.  CNAME redirecta sve vrste upita.  Za SOA i NS to postaje nezgodno, pa su drugovi zakljucili da ti to zapravo ne zelis
<Mmike> danke schoen
<jelly> lulz87: a registrar vrti sta, kruske i jabuke?
<lulz87> pa bolje da paketi idu njemu nego meni
<lulz87> osobno su mi blokirali racun jer sam popusio gigabitni UDP dos
<lulz87> i to na bind
<jelly> isti kufer
<lulz87> sad je sajt na clouflareu i bmk
<jelly> ak nemas bandwidtha da upijes promet, popusio si ovako i onako
<lulz87> neznam bas, cloudflare filtrira promet
<lulz87> sav promet ide do njih, i onda se filtrira
<lulz87> u sebi imaju filtere protiv sql injecta, xss-a, dosa i slicno
<jelly> pa da, oni imaju banwidth da pojedu sve sto stigne
<jelly> a tebi na sajt propuste mali korisni dio
<lulz87> takoje, mislim da rade i cache slika
<jelly> Mmike: uzmi neki pristojni autoritativni NS, a ne bind ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, :) 
<Mmike> jelly, koji, npr? :)
<jelly> powerdns; maradns; NSD bilo sta zapravo :-)
<jelly> ali u tvom slucaju to ionako nece raditi jer majstori ne odgovaraju na "host cdn.videos.flvporn.com.rncdn1.com. NS" niti SOA
<Mmike> :) mislim da bi me ubio netko da maknem bind :)
<lulz87> jelly: dali se transfer domene placa? 
<lulz87> mislim prebacit domenu sa jednog, na drugi registart
<Mmike> taj stroj di je bind drzi preko 20k domena gore
<jelly> Mmike: onda nema CNAME i SOA odn. NS za istu stvar
<jelly> lulz87: vjerojatno ovisi o registraru od kojeg odlazis
<lulz87> hmm
<lulz87> pa sta nije da se besplatno dobiva EPP code
<lulz87> i onda kada transferiram domenu na novi registar sa tim epp-om samo placam produljenje domene kao da je nova
<Mmike> umro index.hr?
<SilverSpace> pokoj mu dusi
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> dugo je i trajao
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nije umro :)
<lulz87> steta :/
<lulz87> bas me zanima sto je danas obukla pipa midelton
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto taj dio indexa citas :)
<lulz87> ma ja sam uvijeren da je 80% indexa glupost
<lulz87> jer sve ono sta znam iz prve ruke su ujebali
<lulz87> bokte pitaj kolko toga im je krivo sto ni neznam
<lulz87> a neki dan na net.hr citam kao pravilna prehrana sportasa i ovi debili u meni uvedu burek sa sirom + jogurt :)
<lulz87> mega debilana
<SilverSpace> ako ne citas onda si neinformiran ako pak citas onda si krivo informiran
<lulz87> bas to
<lulz87> hrt teletext je cist dovoljan :)
<lulz87> pa vi sigurno i bolje znate, ali kada su neke vijesti o racunalima barem je 75% debilane u textu
<lulz87> nije ni cudo da je mamic puko
<SilverSpace> yah
<lulz87> domet indexa je objava slike pornica serverina i sudska tuzba
<SilverSpace> bemti upload na adslu
<Mmike> :) uzmi amis :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne moze
<Mmike> nedaju?
<SilverSpace> na zici sam od tcoma
<SilverSpace> preselio bi se di metronet ima 5gore i 5dolje
<SilverSpace> 150mb traje godinama
<Mmike> jao, bio sam na rodjendanu nekom neki dan
<Mmike> i bio lik iz iskona
<Mmike> veli da te pozna, jelly
<Mmike> ne osobno, neg da se tvoje ime pojavljuje :)
<Mmike> Suncan Stilinovic, tak nekak se zove lik
<jelly> ae!
<SilverSpace> bemti market i android nedam i instalirati app 
<SilverSpace> ni jedan
<SilverSpace> a imam jos 35mb mjesta
<Mmike> bokte
<Mmike> pa ti si u izobilji megabajta
<Mmike> ja imam 15 prazno!
<Mmike> a nemam nist instalirano
<Mmike> zdrkani OS koji nezna stsavljat stvari na SSD
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> ma to, da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i opet mi wireless ne radi
<SilverSpace> da glupan kaze da nemre instalirati na sd ili usb
<SilverSpace> sad sam ga rebootao pa cu vidjeti
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<Mmike> super mi je ovo
<Mmike> upalim wifi
<Mmike> i nis se ne desava minutama
<SilverSpace> opet isto instalacija na usb ili sd karticu nije bila moguca
<Mmike> onda udjem u wifi meni u settinzima
<Mmike> i nakon 10ak sekundi se 'scanning...' pretvori u 'connecting' i tak to, i spoji se :)
<Mmike> WO-HA
<Mmike> pa k9 mail moze foldere drzati na SD kartici
<Mmike> megauebercool :)
<obruT> ivoks: koji apache directory koristis ? 1.5.x ili 2.0.0-M? 
<obruT> odnosno studio :)
<obruT> za studio si pricao da koristis ?
<SilverSpace> koja glupost 
<SilverSpace> morao sam unmountat sd karticu da bi uspio instalirati app
<ivoks> studio, da
<ivoks> 1.5.3
<ivoks> koliko znam, nema novijeg
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi probao opu?
<obruT> ok, pomjesao sam verzije jer je sam apache directory izasao 2.0.0-Mnesto, a studio nije
<obruT> ivoks: thanx
<ivoks> Mmike: opa nije nikakav cluoud
<obruT> valjda mi nece ujebati STS...
<ivoks> Mmike: nije niti cluster cak
<ivoks> ubijes node koji ima haproxy i onda, jebiga
<ivoks> treba ju samo doraditi
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> node koji ima haproxy?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> opa se oslanja na haproxy
<Mmike> jesmo ti i ja istu stvar gledali? :)
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> btw, koji ocaml si stavio?
<ivoks> $ opa-cloud --help | grep haproxy --haproxy <path>			The path to your haproxy binary (default: )
<Mmike> wtf?!
<Mmike> kako mi je takvo sto promaklo?
<ivoks> nemam nikakav ocaml
<Mmike> opa nece bez ocamla raditi
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ ocaml
<Mmike>         Objective Caml version 3.12.1
<Mmike> ja imam taj
<Mmike> sam uz ubuntu dodje 3.11 a s tim mi nije tjelo
<ivoks> pa eto
<ivoks> ja nemam ocaml i radi
<ivoks> Program 'ocaml' trenutno nije instaliran.  Možete ga instalirati upisujući:
<Mmike> dobio si ga s opom valjda
<Mmike> nemre raditi bez ocamla
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> valjda
<Mmike> na tome se temelji sve
<ivoks> nemam sad vremena to istrazivati
<ivoks> ali da je zanimljivo, je
<ivoks> i imam neke ideje
<ivoks> i treba popraviti opu i onda ce biti ok
<Mmike> hm, ja nemam opce haproxy instaliran
<Mmike> nit ga vidim igdje
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nist, budem se bas i ja poigrao s tim za vikend
<Mmike> al' ak treba haproxy ili tako nesto, onda sam razocaran
<Mmike> "Thirdly, check whether HAProxy is installed on your localhost."
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ako imam maildir sa 500k mailova unutra
<Mmike> kako da to ubrzam? :)
<jelly> imap daemon sa indeksima
<jelly> da.  pristupaj lokalnom folderu preko imapd-a.
<obruT> pobrisi mailove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> cijeli kanal pun komicara amatera
<Mmike> jelly, nije lokalno, na serveru je
<Mmike> i je preko imapda
<Mmike> znaci da je thunderbird spor
<jelly> e, probaj mutt
<jelly> eh*
<Mmike> e, da znas da budem
<Mmike> vratio se na mutt
<Mmike> jelly jel' zna on raditi sa remote imap folderima?
<Mmike> jer nemam nista maila lokalno nit ga zelim lokalno
<jelly> dakako da zna
<jelly> mutt -f imap://server/folder
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> koja je razlika imezju mutt i mutt-patched paketa?
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> jelly, kak dobijem popis foldera na serveru?
<jelly> c Tab Tab
<jelly> ok, to mozda radi odmah samo kad imas setiran $folder
<jelly> set     folder=imaps://imap.gmail.com/
<jelly> set     imap_user="kittens@gmail.com"
<jelly> ak ne onda nakon c treba opet upisati imap://[username@]server/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> da, mutt je definitivno zakon
<Mmike> naporan je k'o vi
<Mmike> tj, vim
<Mmike> al' je zakon
<ivoks> 16:38 < Mmike> jelly, kak dobijem popis foldera na serveru?
<ivoks> find / -type d
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ivoks, to ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja bik pokusavam na krivoj verziji ubuntuaa naci datoteku koje na toj verziji nema
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije naporan nego je muttav
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/libreoffice-hits-anniversary/
<SilverSpace> kako dnevnik.hr sere ako zabranis flashu da zapisuje svoja sranja na disk neda ti gledati video
<ivoks> hell yeah
<ivoks> The HTML5 "Broadway" backend allows rendering GTK applications in HTML5-capable browsers.
<ivoks> That means that you can run Gedit, GIMP and other applications in a web browser (both local and remotely).
<jelly> blink.
<igustin> o.O
<nvucinic> ivoks: link
<igustin> The HTML5 "Broadway" backend allows rendering GTK applications in HTML5-capable browsers.
<jelly> http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2011/03/15/gtk-html-backend-update/
<igustin> 18:02 < ivoks> That means that you can run Gedit, GIMP and other applications in a web browser (both local and remotely).
<igustin> ups, sorry ;)
<ivoks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/gtk-32-released-with-html5-allows.html
<ivoks> cak i dobro radi
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> sick
<ivoks> epiphany unutar firefoxa
<igustin> ivoks: ovo je epic, ty
<ivoks> jelly: eto ti sad na!
<ivoks> jelly: u ovome mozes igrati minesweeper 24fps
<ivoks> jelly: od bilo kod :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znas li ti gdje je tocno fan shop?
<SilverSpace> medvescak
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne valjda gaytell
<SilverSpace> teslina 6
<ivoks> kam guraju te ducane di se ne moze s autom
<ivoks> strasno
<SilverSpace> hebiga odes na cvijetni u garazu
<ivoks> mobilna aplikacija koja prepozna ljudsko lice unutar jedne minute
<ivoks> pretrazi facebook, google, slike, sve
<ivoks> i izbaci ime i prezime
<ivoks> prestrasno
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> da, pričalo se o tome još prije cca 1 godine
<SilverSpace> prestrasno ce biti kad ubacis ime i prezime pa izbaci lice :)
<igustin> lol :D to radi već sada
<SilverSpace> igustin: nevezano za tag slike :))
<igustin> kako god, lakše je za implementirati, ali ovo po slici je stvarno zastrašujuće
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce hokej odoh sve pripremiti da na miru mogu pratiti tekmu
<igustin> baš tražim link s lanjske prezentacije te app
<jelly> ivoks: tome služi facebook štas mislija
<jelly> veliki brat te lajka
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/151547/Hrvatska-zastava-uz-tekst-o-EP-u-u-Srbiji.html
<ivoks> koji glupi tekst
<ivoks> koji glupi novinar
<ivoks> a da je na slici bila svedska zastava?
<igustin> ivoks: jesi mislio na ovo -> http://is.gd/46ydAI
<ivoks> igustin: ne
<ivoks> igustin: mislim na http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/gtk-32-released-with-html5-allows.html
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/09/cloud-powered-facial-recognition-is-terrifying/245867/
<ivoks> ovo ^
<ivoks> We are happy to announce that Pittsburgh Pattern Recognition has been acquired by Google!
<jelly> nice
<neuroman> nda...
<jelly-home> toilet -f pagga --irc --gay 'proba, ignorirajte'
<jelly-home> ups!
<jelly-home> ░█▀█░█▀▄░█▀█░█▀▄░█▀█░░░░░░░▀█▀░█▀▀░█▀█░█▀█░█▀▄░▀█▀░█▀▄░█▀█░▀▀█░▀█▀░█▀▀
<jelly-home> ░█▀▀░█▀▄░█░█░█▀▄░█▀█░░░░░░░░█░░█░█░█░█░█░█░█▀▄░░█░░█▀▄░█▀█░░░█░░█░░█▀▀
<jelly-home> ░▀░░░▀░▀░▀▀▀░▀▀░░▀░▀░▄▀░░░░▀▀▀░▀▀▀░▀░▀░▀▀▀░▀░▀░▀▀▀░▀░▀░▀░▀░▀▀░░░▀░░▀▀▀
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> jelly-home flooderu :)
<jelly-home> otkad su tri retka flood
<obruT> gay colors flood :)
 * obruT mrzi kad u logu pise  da je greska i da konzultiram log :P pa udjem u rekurziju
<obruT> dost je posla... treba ici doma
<jelly-home> aj da ja nisam zadnji koji ostane na poslu
<drac0> vecer
<ivoks> noc
<SilverSpace> vece
<ivoks> jebemu
<ivoks> izgubili su
<ivoks> ovaj Ales Music nas je pokopao
<ivoks> 2 gola i assist
<ivoks> zetva bodova
<dinosb> bok ekipa
<dinosb> imam pitanjce jedno, google mi bas nije pomogao
<dinosb> naime, hdd mi svako malo poludi, nije mi bas jasno zasto, jednostavno se dogodi da krene s radom i ne staje
<dinosb> naravno, vecina procesa stane ili se totalno zbrka (pjesme zvuce kao 'sazvakana' kaseta)
<dinosb> disk utility kaze da je sve ok...
<dinosb> nasao http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522737
<dinosb> problem bio u rhythmboxu, stalno je pokusavao indeksirati /home/moj_folder/music koji je obrisan... cudno da nije javio error
<dinosb> nista, to je to, hvala :-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> super :)
<dinosb> :)
<dinosb> pozz, uzivajte. ugodnu noc zelim :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-01
<SilverSpace> vis ti to 
<igustin> nvucinic: prati predavanje, ne ircaj :P
<nvucinic> XD
<jelly-home> predavanje subotom?
<igustin> jelly-home: http://ieee.riteh.hr/node/38
<jelly-home> igustin: eh.  jel ima online video stream
<nvucinic> ima audio
<igustin> jelly-home: imaš link ispod agende
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> a hoce biti video poslije za download
<igustin> da, snimaju
<jelly-home> ok
<Mmike> http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/index.php.html
<Mmike> wtf, thunderbird 7.0?
<Mmike> igustin, to si u rijeci?
<igustin> Mmike: da
<Mmike> igustin, eh, ja tek oko 17 dodjem dolje :)
<igustin> :P
<igustin> Mmike: stvarno dolaziš?
<Mmike> da, idem se nac s nekim ljudima, ne idem radi toga
<igustin> Mmike: ke? snimate novu epizodu za servere koje održavaš? :)
<igustin> Mmike: planiram biti do ~18, ima Å¡anse za kavu?
<Mmike> igustin, narrow window, very narrow, al' nikad neznas
<Mmike> di picis onda poslije?
<Mmike> hajd mobitelni broj u privmsg utrdeljikaj, pa se javim kad krenem
<Mmike> treba mi cca 90 minuta do rijeke, rihgt?
<igustin> Mmike: pičio bih doma, preko Učke ;)
<Mmike> igustin, a doma je - di? :) portoroz? :)
<igustin> da, 90 min, ako ne bude gućve, a ne bi trebalo bit
<Mmike> hm, da, ja bih u 16 krenuo, to je generalna ideja, al' fakat, eto, nemam pojma
<Mmike> ugl, javim ti se pa se cujemo
<igustin> ok
<igustin> ta-daaam! sad nastupa... mans!
<igustin> budz0r: opet je "prijatelj Tomislav" glavni glumac ;)
<Mmike> jel' koristitie aktivno gnupg, cuvate li keyeve na serverima
<Mmike> kojima, ako da?
<igustin> tko "mi"?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> vi, na kanalu :)
<igustin> a :)
<Mmike> e? :)
<jelly-home> ne, ne
<jelly-home> na serverima su samo public keyevi
<Mmike> jel
<Mmike> pa kak to
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> pa kak drugi onda koriste tvoje keyeve ? :)
<jelly-home> exactly
<Mmike> ma moram za projekt neki koristiti gnupg
<Mmike> i sad, nisam se time bavio stoljecima, pa neznam jel' se mece kljuc na server, jer mu ga saljem nekako, jel' mu ga dam na diskteti, sta mu radim :)
<Mmike> javni kljuc, naravno!
<jelly-home> (2)	[cenzura] <[cenzura]@fishsystems.com>
<jelly-home> 	  2048 bit RSA key F42AEE87, created: 1999-12-16
<jelly-home> stvarno stoljecima
<jelly-home> ima i neki Stipe
<Mmike> Ahahahahah, fishsystems.com :)
<Mmike> lol lol lol :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti drzis svoj kljuc nekud?
<jelly-home> na stroju doma
<jelly-home> (i na stroju na poslu)
<jelly-home> (al ne bi trebao)
<Mmike> a jel' bi ti se dalo poslat mi mejl i da ja tebi posaljem mejl i da vidim da mi to sve radi kako mislim da treba raditi? *trept*? :)
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/pgp.html <- tu mi je kljuc, javni :)
<ivoks> pa javni kljuc objavis
<jelly-home> stavis na keyservere
<ivoks> moj je D3BDA225
<Mmike> nekako mi se ne dopada ta ideja
<ivoks> iz 2005.
<Mmike> 1) spam magnet - dobro, to je manji bed
<ivoks> kak mislis ne dopada? to tako radi :)
<jelly-home> zato se zove javni
<Mmike> 2) zaboravit cu passhphraze ili izgubiti tajni kljuc i onda tamo imam kljuc koji stoji a ne mogu ga maknuti
<Mmike> kao sto imam sad 3 kljuca iz 1998/99 :)
<jelly-home> to si si sam kriv
<Mmike> Naravno da sam si sam kriv.
<jelly-home> isprintaj tajni kljuc i revocation i spremi sa bitnim dokumentima
<jelly-home> zapravo samo revocation
<Mmike> I revocation mogu poslati i maknu mi key sa servera?
<jelly-home> ne, nego onda pise da je revoked
<jelly-home> vise ne vrijedi
<jelly-home> huh, obrisao sam si secring.gpg negdje u 17.01.2010
<ivoks> ja si backupiram kljuc na neka mjesta
<jelly-home> zadnji ispravni backup 01.01.2010.
<jelly-home> toliko o tome da se to koristi :-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> gpg kljuc?
<ivoks> ja ga koristim
<ivoks> svakodnevno
<ivoks> u biti, ne bas svaki dan, ali svakako par puta tjedno
<jelly-home> kad imas pakete za potpisvati ili nesto
<Mmike> ja ga ne korstsim
<Mmike> nikad
<Mmike> koristim ssh kljuceve, svakodnevno :)
<Mmike> istih imam tonu i uopce sam si jako ponosam kak sam si to slozio :)
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> jelly, koji kljuc, od ona dva, koristis? :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, za pakete
<jelly-home> Mmike: 621E36B6
<jelly-home> hm, moram dodat potpis za gmail
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> kad saljem mail, koristim S/MIME, PGP/MIME, ili kako?
<ivoks> svejedno
<ivoks> kaj si mi poslao?
<ivoks> poruku koju si kriptirao svojim kljucem?
<ivoks> Pisem pismo tinta mi se proli, tesko je cak i kad se covjek moli.
<ivoks> Mikar
<SilverSpace> kliknem na NMenager i srusi mi se ubuntu
<ivoks> Mmike: si dobio?
<Mmike> ivoks, jok, di si slao, na mario@splivalo?
<ivoks> na gmail
<ivoks> opce ne znam odakle mi ta adresa
<ivoks> hm, u adresaru imam hrpu ekipa
<ivoks> ekipe
<ivoks> s telefona
<ivoks> prek gmaila
<Mmike> bleh, cek
<ivoks> nisam znao da to radi :)
<Mmike> ne citam bas gmail :)
<ivoks> to ti je valjda mail na facebooku ili sto
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> vjerojatno sa google+
<Mmike> doslo, radi, thnx :)
<SilverSpace> fijuuuu
 * Mmike kriptirano komunicira sve u sesjanst
<igustin> ;)
<SilverSpace> :) 
 * jelly-home vfgb
<Mmike> igustin, krecem tek za cca cuku :/
<dalibor> ubuntu 32 bitni vidi samo 2.8 od 4 gb rama ,instalacija 1104 wubi
<Mmike> nemoj wubi
<Mmike> ako boga znas, nemoj wubi
<SilverSpace> dalibor: 32 ti nece ni vise vidjeti os 2.8
<SilverSpace> tj 32 ne prepozna i ne moze koristiti vise
<Mmike> e, a
<SilverSpace> isto kao i 32 windowsi
<Mmike> kak da linuxu kazem da mi ne blanka konzolu?
<dalibor> a pae
<igustin> SilverSpace: pae kernel može
<SilverSpace> dalibor: da vidjet ce ti ali ne koristi 
<igustin> naravno da koristi
<SilverSpace> igustin: ne
<SilverSpace> jer 32 bitne aplikacije neznaju to koristiti
<SilverSpace> tako da je to pljuga
<dalibor> onda moram na 64 bitne
<SilverSpace> neznam zasto ne bi na 64 bitni os ako mozes ??
<dalibor> jer mi se ne da sve ispočetka
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jutro!
<Mmike> burbot
<SilverSpace> ortuj
<obruT> sta se radi u ovo subotnje popodne ? :)
 * obruT bas razmislja kud bi i sta bi
<obruT> trebalo bi na posao, a tak mi se ne da
<SilverSpace> nis sjedim pred tv i gledam tekme
<SilverSpace> englesku ligu
<obruT> eh, a vani prekrasan dan... :)
<obruT> bas je luda ova jesen, presuper je vrijeme
<SilverSpace> malo prije pospremio bike na balkon
<SilverSpace> mislio sam malo na bike pa se predomislio
<obruT> za bajk je bas super, cak malo prevruce... al kad jos malo lisca otpadne, bice onaj pravi ugodjaj :) vozis, a lisce susti :)
<SilverSpace> i klizes
<obruT> ma kakvo klizanje :)
<obruT> to kad je mokro :)
<SilverSpace> ma i na suhom 
<SilverSpace> ja neki dan zamalo zavrsio u jarku 
<SilverSpace> prednji kotac na liscu otisao ravno 
<obruT> ja sam se danas skoro ubio, zagorska strana sljemenske ceste je inace super cista, danas iza zavoja naletio ne na pijesak, nego na sloj pijeska preko cijele ceste, duzine par metara, ko da je netko namjerno natovario... na srecu kako su auti prolazili ima uzak trag koji sam uspio pogodit... inace sad ne bih pisao ovo osim ako u paklu ima veza na freenode
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> Sveti Putin: On je apostol i priprema nas za Krista
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> fino si on namjestio moze bit do 2024 na celu rusije po zakonu
<obruT> ma, dogovore se pa se samo rotiraju :)
<SilverSpace> Virtualni život preselio u stvarni: Muškarac (46) pronašao i počeo gušiti dječaka (13) koji ga je ubio u igrici Call of Duty!
<SilverSpace> bemti
<Mmike> glup je android
<Mmike> i taj telefon sveskup
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> imam frenda, Igor Švedić
<Mmike> imam mamu od frenda: Štefanija Kasabašić
<SilverSpace> ja ne mogu nista instalirati iz marketa ako prije ne odmontiram sd karticu
<Mmike> I krenem tipkati 'sve', i nadje mi stefaniju ali ne i svedica
<Mmike> i tak stalno :)
<SilverSpace> nisam to primjetio
<SilverSpace> ja ne koristim njegov dailer
<obruT> ma svi ti mobiteli su smece
<obruT> moja nokia radi neki glupi matching kad me netko zove pa nekad ne zna napisat tko zove iako broj postoji u imeniku, a nekad prikaze sasvim krivi broj
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> nebi bilo zanimljivo da sve radi kak treba
<obruT> al fakat sve ide kvragu.. nekad si kupio ciglu od mobitela, al sve je radilo kak se ocekuje... sad sve lijepo fensi-smensi, nist ne radi kak spada... pa bar da mi faking imenik/smsovi/pozivi ,osnovne funkcionalnosti *mobitela* rade, bio bih sretan
<Mmike> odo u rijeku
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<igustin> obruT: ping
<NoX_> Lijepi pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-02
<neuroman> NE POSTOJI NIŠTA ŠTA JE HITNO, POSTOJI SAMO ONO ŠTA SE KASNO TRAŽI.
<jelly-home> (zakljucak: neuroman nikad nije imao ispad usluge)
<neuroman> :)))))))
<neuroman> ako usluga uključuje hitnost, trebala je biti redundantna
<neuroman> dakle redundancija je kasno tražena (ili i nije, što je opet kasno;)
<MmikeRMRM> hm
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> let odgodjen 40min
<ivoks> ziger zbog octoberfesta
<Mmike> glupa gnoma i nacin biranja ikona za shortcute
<Mmike> to je nekad bilo normalno :/
<lulz87> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/151522/Novi-zakon-od-operatera-zahtijeva-nemoguce.html
<lulz87> cek malo, zar ovi debili na vlasti zele onemogucit SSL i slicno?
<lulz87> pa to jedino ima sjeverna koreja i kuvajt
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bas naletio na slicno  :)
<Mmike> koji ubuntu za lightweit?
<Mmike> xubuntu?
<Mmike> ili nesto trec?
<Mmike> lubuntu
<lulz87> koja je razlika kod ubuntua kad recimo biram calssic sucelje i novo (ne mislim na unity)
<Mmike> pa kaj nije novo unity?
<Mmike> meni taj unity takav neupotrebljiv drek :/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> zakon
<lulz87> Mmike: imas unity to je bas najnovije
<lulz87> takodjer, prilikom logiranja
<lulz87> dolje na dnu mozes promjeniti tipkovnicu i sucelja, i onda tamo pise classic, ubuntu i jos par njih
<lulz87> a unity je sranje :~)
<lulz87> to nit nije u igri
<Mmike> lulz87, iskreno, nemam pojma :) ja sam jos na 10.10 :)
<SilverSpace> ksd napravim python setup.py install
<SilverSpace> kak to sad deinstalirati
<Mmike> python setup.py --help ?
<SilverSpace> nis ne pise unutra
<SilverSpace> gledao
<SilverSpace> hebiga morao sve rucnobrisati
<Mmike> ma imas sigurno nesto
<Mmike> setup.py uninstall ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> ma da znam za to ali ne radi i nema ga u help
<SilverSpace> fuck kad pokrenem iz mape di je suorce program radi kad ga instaliram u sistem onda ne radi
 * Mmike ima 2 macke doma po novom
<jelly-home> pix or it didn't happen
<Mmike> Yeps, budem, b udem :)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> hebale te macke
<jelly-home> nadam se da ne
<SilverSpace> alergican sam
<Mmike> ja valjda nisam
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjeti :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak se to kod tebe manifestira?
<jelly-home> crveni okrugli SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pocne me svrbiti nos i imamosjecaj kao da mi je nesto u grlu
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-24
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> n
<dodobas> yeloaka
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> ponedjeljak ujutro - https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601633_10151080908209094_451454078_n.jpg
<Mmike> cijeli vikend rostiljanja ti napravi da si u pionedjeljak ujutro lood
<dodobas> 10godina Firefoxa... :)
<hbogner> wow, vec, sjecam se firebirda 0.5 kad sam ga poceo koristit
<BotaniCar|2> DobroJutroMiceki 
<BotaniCar|2> kaima ?? :)
<ivoks> bas nis
<ivoks> tisucu mailova za odgovoriti, a ne znam s kojim poceti
<jelly-home> hbogner: phoenixa?
<hbogner> jelly-home, je phoenix, ali sjecam se da je bas pisalo firebird na 0.5 verziji, i koristio sam ga na kompšovima gdje god sam dosao jer sam ga imao na usb-u i nije ga trebalo instalirati
<hbogner> joj, sto nevolim pisati izvjestaje
<hbogner> treba imati volje puno srati
<ivoks> korejska hrana...
<ivoks> izgubio sam 4kg u 2 tjedna...
<dodobas> awww, poor ivoks :)
<ivoks> zakon hrana
<ivoks> prezderavanje mesinom
<ivoks> razni fini umaci
<ivoks> i dodaci
<ivoks> treba otvoriti korejski restac u zagrebu
<dodobas> pa bio/je onaj Opium u Branimir centru
<BotaniCar|2> Kakve sad droge ?  Pricalo se o hrani, ne  ? :)
<weshmashian> pa, hrana == droga :P
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne bih to nazvao reklame...
<ivoks> jelly-home: ono, ako trazim kindle fire, je li reklama ako mi trazilica nadje kindle fire?
<ivoks> jelly-home: ono, ne sa strane, ne kao banner, vec kao objekt koji trazim
<jelly> da.
<jelly> osim ako kupujes kindle fire
<ivoks> pa naci ce ti sve, a ponuditi i to da postoji kindle fire u amazon shopu
<ivoks> nece ako trazis dokumente 
<ivoks> nece ako trazis aplikacije
<ivoks> nece ako trazis muziku
<ivoks> pokazat ce samo ako trazis u 'opcenitom' dashu
<ivoks> taj ce ti pokazati i igrice iz repozitorija
<ivoks> to nije reklama? :)
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, reklame se placaju
<ivoks> ako potrazis 'skunk anansie'
<ivoks> dobiti ce popis svih pjesama koje imas
<ivoks> i dole ces dobiti popis pjesama koje se mogu kupiti
<ivoks> od tog izvodjaca
<ivoks> ako trazis man stranicu, nece ti pokazati :)
<jelly> ajmo ovako -- ako Canonical dobija lovu za te rezultate, to je reklama
<ivoks> ne dobija lovu za rezultate :D
<ivoks> pa scope je open source, pogledaj ga
<jelly> nego za funkcionalnost ;-)
<ivoks> ide na amazon i obavi search
<jelly> pa dobro, nek onda ode i na ebay usput 
<ivoks> pa napravi scope
<ivoks> sigurno ce biti ukljucen
<ivoks> za sad postoji amazon, 7digital (ubuntu music store)
<ivoks> uzas... dodatak koji trazi muziku na amazonu i 7digitalu
<jelly> pa je, s obzirom da ne mogu kupiti muziku s amazona
<ivoks> zasto ne bi mogao?
<jelly> zadnji put kad sam probao nije mi dao
<jelly> bilo je "koristite amazonmp3", koji, ne sjecam se, ili nije dao download iz .hr ili se skrsio
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Ideas
<ivoks> ne znam, ja sam zadnji put trebao samo stisnuti configrm purchase
<Mmike> Kako u awku mogu splitati po necemu?
<Mmike> recimo: nekaikufer.sh | awk '{print $5}'  | cut - d':' -f2
<Mmike> jel' moze bez ovog zadnjeg cuta?
<dodobas> pa da vidimo... predaš prezentaciju na konferenciju u PDFu, onda te traže da pošaljes PPT ili PPTX
<dodobas> onda im pošalješ izvorni XeLaTeX kod...
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> Mmike: -F
<Mmike> jelly, no good
<Mmike> jelly, imam ovo: kol1 kol2 kol3 kol4:a:b:c kol5 kol6
<Mmike> s tim da je kol4:a:b:c uvijek takav
<jelly> ok...?
<Mmike> kol1 i kol2 mogu biti: kol1-A kol2:c kol3 kol4:a:b:c kol5 
<Mmike> tako da mi ona $5 radi to sto hocu
<Mmike> al' sad hocu njega jos splitati
<jelly> mogu ali ne moraju, ili su uvijek takvi?
<Mmike> mogu ali ne moraju
<jelly> ako imas uvijek fiksan broj : onda mozes jednostavno rijesiti sa -F
<Mmike> odnosno, ne mogu se pouzdati u cut -d':'
<Mmike> nemam :)
<Mmike> imam fixan broj, al' tek u 5tom stupcu
<ivoks> razmisljam da si uzmem carbon x1
<jelly> mozes splitati u awku ali ne znam napamet kako
<drj_cro> a zas ne koristis split iz awk-a
<ivoks> sa 8 giga
 * jelly nije nikad naucio awk kak spada
<ivoks> Mmike: awk print $5 | cut?
<jelly> ivoks: on bi bez cut
<ivoks> aha
<jelly> tj. bez drugog |
<Mmike> drj_cro, kak ide split u awku?
<drj_cro> man awk.. koristio davno za nes
<drj_cro> al kolko se sjecam moras znat koliko ce bit kolona 
<drj_cro> il tak nes
<jelly> citanje manuala je TESKO
<drj_cro> awk '{split($0,a,":"); for (i=1; i<=3; i++) print a[i]}'`
<drj_cro> http://www.starlink.rl.ac.uk/docs/sc4.htx/node39.html
<Mmike> echo "12:23:11" | awk '{split($0,a,":"); print a[3] a[2] a[1]}'
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> komplikovano
<Mmike> lakse s jos jednim pajpom
<jelly> jednostavnije, dok god nisi na sistemu koji ima grozno spori fork()
<jelly> (ie. Cygwin)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> eto ga na sto napravi http://www.jutarnji.hr/-gangnam-style---korejac-psy-u-dva-mjeseca-postao-rekorder-youtubea/1055729/
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> starac opet kasno koci odose mu refleksi
<ivoks> toliko dugo pratis f1
<ivoks> i jos uvijek ne shvacas da se tamo ne vozi po refleksima :)
<BotaniCar|4> 33
<BotaniCar|4> nda, u stvari kompjuteri voze, onaj zmazanac u bolidu je samomaska
<BotaniCar|4> i, skynet namjesta rezultate
 * Mmike ceka suzuku
<Mmike> to ce bit ludnica utrka
<Mmike> to je uvijek ludnica
 * Mmike bi neku graficku dobru da moze rfactor pod wineom igrat na velikom monitoru
<Mmike> trenutno nemrem :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<dodobas> Mmike: Å¡krtica...
<scandieuro> pozdrav svima 
<SilverSpace> poz
<SilverSpace> ivoks: starac nema reflekse 
<SilverSpace> gotov je on
<ivoks> f1 se ne vozi na reflekse SilverSpace 
<ivoks> mozda je, al jos uvijek je bolji od masse i mnogih drugih
<ivoks> a massa zeli biti prvak :)
<Mmike> tko je bolji?
<Mmike> schumacher?
<Mmike> je, k'o trener, mozda
<SilverSpace> od masse sigurno od kad ga feder pogodio vise nis od njega
<Mmike> da, masa je jadan :/
<scandieuro> nekada davno , pred dvije - tri godine koristio sam UBUNTU, pa sam malo zahrđao u međuvremenu. Sada smo na poslu dobili računal sa ubuntu 12.04 . pa bi molio malu pomoć. 
<SilverSpace> pisi samo kaj te muci netko ce ti vec odgovoriti 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: massa koliko je jadan toliko i ove godine nema srece
<scandieuro> Moram instalirati FTP , na načina da svakom korisniku dodjelim njegov poseban paswed . sve sam to odradio do trenutka kada pristupne podatke moram smjestiit u bazu . za to mi je  potreban  libdb3-util
<ivoks> pa koji si to ftp instalirao?
<scandieuro> kada ga pokušam istalirati dobijem poruku Unable to locate package ...
<scandieuro> vsftpd
<ivoks> i slozio si vsftpd da cuva korisnike u bazi podataka?
<scandieuro> da
<ivoks> putem pam-a?
<scandieuro> da
<ivoks> u kojoj bazi?
<scandieuro> mislim da je to interna baza vsftpd
<ivoks> ne postoji takvo sto
<ivoks> koji si to howto pratio?
<scandieuro> možda sam u krivu , služim se ovih uputa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293
<BotaniCar|4> Mmike: ces da ti posudim svojeg atija ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|4, ocu! kojeg?
<ivoks> scandieuro: aha... ovo su prevelike komplikacije za nesto sto se moglo rijesiti puno jednostavnije
<ivoks> scandieuro: ali paket koji trazis je db-util
<ivoks> scandieuro: i ond nije db3_load, vec db_load
<BotaniCar|4> Mmike: da prvo definiramo kad i kako vracas , naime, koristim tu graficku,ali posudio bi ti da te nagovorim da kupis up-to-date graficku za 500kn ; no strah me da cu dobit svoju karticu kad bude 2 generacije zastarjela :)
<BotaniCar|4> 6650 , mislim da je taj model :)
<scandieuro> ivoks znaci ovako sudo apt-get install libdb-util
<BotaniCar|4> mmike: Imam ti i nvidiu 9600GT staru, brijem da bi ti i ta igrala 
<Mmike> nebi
<Mmike> imam GeForce GTX 260
<Mmike> vracam odmah, tjedan dana?
<Mmike> kartica koju bih ja htio je oko 1500 kuna
<BotaniCar|4> Nevezano, ima tko firmu koja moze odraditi video striming dogadjanja end-to-end ( od postavljanja kamere i zvucnika do 'tu ti je link na konem mozes gledati' ) ? 
<scandieuro> ivoks: probao sam kako sam napisao ali ista poruka i za to.
<BotaniCar|4> Mmike: cim si napisao "vracam odmah, tjedan dana" prestao sam ti vjeovati :) Nema Boga da se ti organiziras tak da budes na istoku grada 2y u 8 dana :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> sta kenjas onda? :)
<BotaniCar|4> Samo sam htio vidjeti jesi li postao posten sam prema sebi :) 
<ivoks> scandieuro: rekao sam db-util
<ivoks> ne znam zasto si ti procitao libdb-util
<Mmike> BotaniCar|4, reko sam tjedan dana :P
<BotaniCar|4> Mmike: pa,da :) Da si rekao mjesec, prihvatio bih to kao mogucnost :)
<Mmike> tja
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEHYM9aisMs&feature=g-hist
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: F1 Red Bull Racing 2012 - Mark Webber Race Helmet Competition, Views: 230, Rating: 97.14286%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|4: jesi ti ozdravio 
 * BotaniCar|4 se pokrije ushima
<BotaniCar|4> SilverSpace: jesam ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|4> SilverSpace: al sad sam pak zvezan na 2 tjedna, moram malog kupit u vrticu, pederi tamo nece nabijati prekovremene da me pricekaju, za 2 tjedna zena to preuzima , pa ja mogu laufat'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|4: lol
<SilverSpace> ja svaki drugi dan sad imam obavezu netjaka pokupiti 
<BotaniCar|4> Sve znas onda :) Usput, di netjak ide u vrtic, i posto ?
<weshmashian> moj se taman naviko na vrtic i onda prek vikenda pocne gorit -.-
<SilverSpace> tu u kvartu  i nemam pojma koliko sestra placa 
<BotaniCar|4> SilverSpace: samo me informacije radi zanimalio .. interesantno je kak je privatni vrtic u sesvetama 300kn jeftiniji nego tu na kozjaku .. 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: joj da te bolestine svi kukaju sva sreca sestra nema problema sa netjako dosta je otporan 
<BotaniCar|4> weshmashian: to nam je sudbina jedno 2-3 godine sad, dok ne izrotiraju sve bolesti poznate covjeku :) Ti zna Uprava da ces bit na bolovanju vise neg u firmi u sljedecem periodu X ? :)
<SilverSpace> sestra je bila samo jedanputa na bolovanju i to par dana radi njega
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|4: brijem da Uprava pojma nema, to bi zena trebala hendlat :)
<weshmashian> osim, naravno, ako se ne zaposli u medjuvremenu
<BotaniCar|4> weshmashian: kuzim da ce zena otvarati bolovanje da pazi klinca, ti zbilja vjerujes da nebs bio kolateralna zrtva ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|4: da :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|4: osim u slucaju kozica, onda se selim
<BotaniCar|4> Jebate, shogy mi je na bolovanju 2/4 tjedna mjesecno, nemres bas u tramvaj i na posel s crijevnom virozom i slicnim gadarijama koje mali donese doma :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMJPO2ldc9U
<datase> ivoks: Title: 2013 Ford Fusion First Drive & Review, Views: 9050, Rating: 93.58491%
<BotaniCar|4> nego, nitko nema firmu koja moze striming odraditi ? Ni za preporuciti nekog ?
<scandieuro> ivoks: napravio sam i spremio u bazu. postoje još nešto što mi nije najjasnije pa ću kasnije pitati. Instalirao sam i spremio podatke u bazu . 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/potuklo-se-2000-kineza-zatvorili-tvornicu-koja-proizvodi-iphone-5-clanak-456648
<obruT> to je samsung platio i zakuhao 100%
<ivoks> jebote pogon u kojem su parkirani vojni kamioni :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) sve moguche 
<SilverSpace> eto dokaza :) starac http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/-schumacher-propustio-minutu-sutnje-za-watkinsa-jer-je-bio-na-wcu-/638584.aspx
<dodobas> ste vidjeli ovo http://www.i-mall.hr/
<jelly> dodobas: jos jedna trgovina?
<dodobas> pa... kao mozes 'besplatno' otvoriti svoju trgovinu... 
<dodobas> tj. da ti oni budu payment/presentation gateway
<dodobas> https://www.i-mall.hr/registracija
<jelly> ok, znaci imas hosting za shop
<dodobas> pa tako se cini...
<dodobas> ne znam tko hendla distribuciju
<dodobas> ili je to vise kao e-bay bez biddinga za HR
<jelly> direktor nema nikakav history na linkedinu
<jelly> http://hr.linkedin.com/pub/damir-jelavi%87/18/2a2/41a
<dodobas> tipa.... ako ce ti ikad trebati stol za kabinu Mercedes kamiona... -> http://is.gd/sByN60
<dodobas> hmm, ipak oni sve hendlaju...
<dodobas> http://www.i-mall.hr/zastita-kupaca
<jelly> ne vidi se koji payment processor koriste
<hbogner> hraaanaaa
<BotaniCar|4> Koja je ovaj nas preCjednik budaletina .. ja sam tek sad saznao kaj su ga to pitali nekidan,da se tak povampirio: http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/hho_razotkrio_kakvu_je_sramotu_milanovic_skrivao_napadajuci_stiera_/1065697.html
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DateFKa5j_c
<datase> ivoks: Title: Samsung Slams Apple with Galaxy SIII Advertisement: The Next Big Thing is Already Here., Views: 22607, Rating: 94.48276%
<ivoks> lol
<weshmashian> i tak direktor poceo panicarit zbog zadnjeg propusta u IE-u, a to kaj si je iskljucil windows update nema veze...
<ivoks> i eto ga
<ivoks> galaxy s3 sluzbeni JB update
<jelly> \JB/
<weshmashian> BJ > JB
<ivoks> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/23/nvidia-to-offer-up-documentation-for-tegra-graphics-core/
<ivoks> cini se da ih je zabolio s...k nakon linusovog prsta :)
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> bez dlake na jeziku
<jelly> BotaniCar|4: khm.  Milanovic nije preCjednik nego preMijer
<ivoks> imam dvojbu
<ivoks> treba mi novi laptop
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nemas para? :)
<ivoks> pa se sad dvoumim izmedju thinkpad x1 i x230
<ivoks> x1 je duplo skuplji, a koliko vidim, nije laksi
<ivoks> niti mu baterija ne traje duze
<ivoks> niti se moze ubaciti hrpa rama
<ivoks> pa me zanima... jel ja nesto ne kuzim - zasto su ultrabookovi tak skupi?
<jelly> jer su TANJI
<ivoks> pa x1 nije puno tanji od x230
<ivoks> x1 je 0,74", a x230 je 0,75"
<Mmike> zato sto je ULTRA
<Mmike> x230 sigurno ima ethernet port
<ivoks> ima, da
<ivoks> ono sto x1 ima je 14" display
<jelly> ivoks: tanji od laptopa, ne od drugog ultraportabla
<ivoks> jelly: pa usporedjujem x230 i x1 - iste su debljine
<ivoks> x1 ima 1600x900 14"
<ivoks> x230 ima 1366x720 12.5"
<ivoks> http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=135A781CA29B4ECB9ADAD8E72CF6FD61&menu-id=products&ref-id=products
<jelly> 720?!
<ivoks> err 768
<ivoks> bojim se da sa x1 placam puno sminke
<Mmike> vratio mi links pokvaren uredjaj :/
<Mmike> kako mogu reci NetworkManageru da mi se spaja na wireless samo ako wired nije spojen?
<jelly> ivoks: pa, ne bih rekao... meni je  768 vertikale premalo.
<jelly> Mmike: kad saznas javi i meni
<Mmike> jelly,  :) 
<jelly> also, kako nagovoriti NM da ponovo procita stanje /e/n/interfaces... ja promijenim eth0 na br0, a on dalje dize eth0 nakon resume
<jelly> tj. ne kuzi da je eth0 hendlan kroz interfaces(5) jer tamo vise ne postoji
<ivoks> jelly: pa definiraj eth0 kao manual
<jelly> di, kako
<ivoks> man interfaces :)
<jelly> ... zasto?
<ivoks> ... da ga NM ne dira?
<jelly> jebo NM
<ivoks> ili jednostavno iskljuci automatsko povezivanje u NM-u
<jelly> di, kako 
<ivoks> uredjivanje veza
<ivoks> zicana
<ivoks> klik na automatsko, klik na uredi
<ivoks> odznac 'automatsko povezivanje'
<ivoks> Mmike: nema takve opcije
<ivoks> Mmike: ja u tim slucajevima iskljucim wifi putem tipke na laptopu
<ivoks> meni je isto 768 premalo
<ivoks> sad imam 800 i to mi je premalo
<ivoks> 900 bi bilo ok
 * Mmike ima 1200 od nedavn
<Mmike> tko bi rekao da to nije previse :)
<jelly> eh, ovo je Debian.  edit connections -> wired -> ima 3 Ifupdown (...) konekcije i ne mogu kliknuti Edit ni na jednu
<ivoks> to mi uopce ne zvuci kao NM
<ivoks> ifupdown?
<jelly> ivoks: onda znas što plaćaš
<jelly> about: NetworkManager Applet 0.9.4.1
<ivoks> 0.9.6 ovdje
<ivoks> doduse, ja sam na 12.10
<jelly> to mi je na kanti doma, i %$@# vnc server stalno pokušava prebaciti na 16M boja
<ivoks> ali jos se u 10.04 mogla editirati konekcija
<ivoks> mozda je NM u debianu drugacije slozen
<jelly> vjerojatno
<jelly> ili fali neki *Kit kufer pa moj korisnik nema sve dozvole koje treba imati
<ivoks> pa tko je napravio te konekcije?
<jelly> NM ih je pročitao iz neke starije verzije interfacesa 
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> ja nemam nista u interfaces, pa ne znam cita li
<jelly> NaiMe postoji simplificirani model gdje možeš složiti da efektivno NM radi ifup / ifdown
<ivoks> ali ono sto ja definiram u NM-u, ne zapisuje se u interfaces
<jelly> ne znam... ovo izgleda da je skeširao negdje neko staro stanje, i nakon reboota se vidi eth0 iako to više ne postoji u interfaces
<jelly> zamijenio sam eth0 sa br0 da mogu dići kvm / libvirt virtualce drito na mrežu
<ivoks> da, kuzim
<ivoks> to kad napravis u ubuntuu, onda ti NM uopce ne hendla eth0
<ivoks> za njega taj device vise ne postoji
<jelly> pa, to sam očekivao i ovdje ;-)
<jelly> u F18 se može složiti bridge kroz NM
<ivoks> da? to je novi ficur onda
<ivoks> mozda se moze i ovdje
<ivoks> 'Podijeljeno s ostalim racunalima'
<ivoks> sumnjam
<jelly> er, lazem.  http://lwn.net/Articles/516798/
<jelly> ima bonding, nema bridge (jos)
<jelly> "Podijeljeno s ostalim racunalima" je dnsmasq i connection sharing
<ivoks> bonding je isto ok
<ivoks> http://www.businesstechgear.com/2012/09/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-vs-thinkpad-x230-comparison/
<Mmike> jelly, kak si ono reko da 'izbacim' esata disk prije gasenja?
<ivoks> x230 ce bit
<jelly> Mmike: echo 1 > /sys/class/sdX/device/delete
<Mmike> thnxx
<jelly> Mmike: slusaj da li se downspinao
<jelly> (trebao bi)
<Mmike> ye
<Mmike> class/block/sdb/...
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> jesam se nahodao dva sataa
<jelly> e-SATA?
<Mmike> hm, cini se da je kabl iil kontoler u banani
<Mmike> spojio sad na laptop s esatom
<Mmike> i leti
<Mmike> pisem 90 MB/sec po disku :)
<Mmike> sekvencijalno, dakako
 * Mmike mrzi kablove
 * kablovi mrze Mmike-a
<jelly> /nick mikrovalovi; /me vole Mmikeove sive stanice
<jelly> i kuhanje protona u istima
<Mmike> sto mi drag ovaj drug ravilov, pa to je milina jedna :)
<ravilov> :p
<ivoks> obruT: znas...
<ivoks> obruT: moj plan za bordanje ove zime - http://www.steamboat.com/
<SilverSpace> kabel kabele ne kablove
<Mmike> Jel' se mogu u novim networkmanagerima slagat rute?
<ivoks> mogu
<ivoks> ali nije fleksibilan kao ip, naravno
<ivoks> ne mozes mu reci rutu preko device; bas mora imati ip od rutera
<ivoks> 19:23
<ivoks> idem do sela na cufgu
<jelly-home> upgradeao na 0.9.6.0 pa cemo vidit
<jelly-home> http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4396862/Teardown--Inside-Apple-s-iPhone-5
<jelly-home> baterija je daleko najveća komponenta u njemu
<dodobas> ivoks: t430s
<dodobas> 14'' 1600x900
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<dodobas> ~1500$
<dodobas> 16Gb rama + 1000$ :)
<dodobas> a i fora je sto u taj ultrabay mozes svasta nagurati 
<dodobas> pa i 3-cell batterypack
<jelly-home> righto, novi NM je obrisao eth0 iz svog popisa
<jelly-home> kiša
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-25
<weshmash1an> \o
<dodobas> yeloka
<jelly-home> ha "RHEL 5.9 beta has new drivers for running RHEL 5 as a guest atop Microsoft's Hyper-V hypervisor"
<dodobas> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19987165/eclipse.png :D :D :D
<dodobas> eclipsa
<jelly-home> yo dawg
<dodobas> egzaktli
<obruT> dodobas: sta si (krivo) radio  ? :)
<dodobas> nisam ja... frenf
<obruT> iako, prva kriva stvar je to sto je na windowsima :P
<dodobas> *frend
<ivoks> obruT: os samnom u steamboat? :)
<obruT> hvala, ali necem, imam drugih planova za zimu... :)
<dodobas> obruT: bojanje djecije sobe... slaganje krevetica... i to... :P
<obruT> ha ha ha :P
<obruT> ima jos pregrst zimskih uspona koje trebam odradit... mozda na koji pofuram i bord...
<obruT> trebao bih kupit neki full lagani...
<ivoks> pih, pentranje
<ivoks> uzmi helic
<ivoks> i dole na dasci :)
<obruT> pa veci je gust ispenjat neki fini zimski smjer pa se onda nazad spustit s bordom
<dodobas> i bicikl na ledjima :=
<obruT> biciklom pod stijenu, penjanje gore, spust s bordom pa opet biciklom doma :)
<ivoks> vjerujem da je veci gust
<ivoks> ali si gore tak onda umoran da ti je spust za kujac
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> freenode, freenode!
<ivoks> heh, mene nece udesit
<obruT> gledam pretplatu za jedan casopis, trebas ispunit formular i poslati postom... naravno, u njemu i podatke s kreditne kartice :P
<dodobas> obruT: pa ajde, i dare you ...
<ivoks> zakaj te to muci?
<ivoks> uvijek mozes banci reci da su te prevarili
<ivoks> banka ti vrati ukradeni novac
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<Mmike> ivoks, vrati, kako da ne :)
<ivoks> pa jesi imao takvih iskustava?
<ivoks> mene je rba zvao da je netko kompromitirao jednu od lokacija na kojoj sam koristio kreditnu
<ivoks> i rekli da su zakljucali karticu, te da provjerim ima li sumljivih transakcija kako bi mi vratili novac
<ivoks> usput su poslali i novu karticu
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> ukralo mi karticu i 2k kuna platilo preko nje
<Mmike> zaba, mastercard
<Mmike> i bilo je 'ajm sori, bat jebiga, tvoja kartica, tvoja odgovornost'
<ivoks> mozda je drugacije ako ti uzmu karticu
<ivoks> ovo je bilo izvan moje odgovornosti
<obruT> s frednovih podataka s kartice netko je narucio majicu u grcku :P
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks, moguce, ad
<Mmike> al' ako posaljes karticu postom (ili broj kartice), brijem da je i to tvoja odgovornost
<ivoks> moguce
<Mmike> http://theamazingios6maps.tumblr.com/
<Mmike> hihihi :)
<jelly> old
<BotaniCar> dze ste , medeni 
<ivoks> al jelly MmikeT pogledajte drugu sliku
<ivoks> rijeka je oznacena plavo
<ivoks> a u biti... od plavog ni a
<ivoks> to je najtuznije u svemu skupa
<ivoks> isto i na 3.
<Mmike> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-XK0r7Q7jxJM/TcihBEXD-hI/AAAAAAAABJQ/lHni3dC__fo/s1600/highway+freeway+S%25C3%25A3o+Paulo+traffic+-+Living+in+Brazil.jpeg
<Mmike> kaj ti je guzva
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/561868_429465150424694_143305742_n.jpg
<ivoks> gle nevena kak se smije
<ivoks> hm... mogao bi ja u kupuaci i pridruziti se ovim usamljenim curama :)
<civija> pitanje je zele li one da im se pridruzis :P
<ivoks> nikad ne zele
<ivoks> al to je nebitno... bitno je da su na kraju nezasitne :D
<civija> hehe
<jelly> ivoks: a nisi do sad primijetio da google farba morske povrsine u neprirodno plavu
<ivoks> jelly: jesam
<ivoks> rekoh, nije tuzno sto je racunalo pogrijesilo
<ivoks> tuzno je sto rijeke i mora vise nisu plavi
<jelly> ne znam kaj da ti velim
<ivoks> nis, sutnja je zlato :)
<ivoks> Elizabeta Gojan: Moram se ravnije držati pa će i podbradak biti manji
<ivoks> denial
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Mmike> ivoks, de si to nasao? :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wncKTm_po4w&feature=player_embedded#!
<Mmike> tja
<datase`> Mmike: Title: BELGRADE STYLE | PSY - GANGNAM STYLE [SERBIAN VERSION] HD, Views: 1227, Rating: 91.435528%
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.vecernji.hr/scena/elizabeta-gojan-moram-se-ravnije-drzati-ce-podbradak-biti-manji-clanak-456736
<dodobas> nego... moze li se negdje utjecat na to... da prije mounta ceka inicijalizacija device-a
<dodobas> recimo da zelim mountat /tmp na sd kartici
<dodobas> boot proleti toliko brzo... kartica se inicijalizira nakon 5-6 sek
<dodobas> tad sam vec u Xima :)
<dodobas> ili da to stavim sve u rc.local
<jelly> Debian 8 će imati kodno ime jessie
<jelly> jessie.ba
<jelly> Å¡a.ima
<jelly> dodobas: koji release?  Ako si stavio taj /tmp u fstab, trebalo bi radit
<dodobas> archlinux 25092012 :)
<jelly> rc.local je prekasno
<jelly> e JEBO.TE archlinux
<jelly> daj neš normalno
<jelly> ;-)
<dodobas> pa problem je... sto se SD card ne inicijalizira...
<dodobas>  /tmp je samo primjer... los... mountam neke user particije... koje su efektivno trash
<dodobas> tipa... download direktorij od browersa...
<jelly> distra bi trebala sacekati da se mountpointi pojave, a to deb i derivati uglavnom imaju rijeseno
<jelly> kaj je to, neki embedded hardver?
<dodobas> pa sd card reader....
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> vec jedno 10 godina
<ivoks> zove se udev
<ivoks> mozda cak i upstart to moze izvesti
<ivoks> jer koristi udev, naravno
<dodobas> pa ok, kad imas nesto gdje mozes reci cekaj... ovaj device... kad je aktivan nastavi dalje
<dodobas> meni treba 'block until initialized'
<ivoks> block cega? butanja?
<dodobas> pa da... tj. cak prije nego se lvm2 inicijalizira
<ivoks> to upstart elegantno rjesava
<ivoks> imas servis koji emitira signal
<jelly> dodobas: PC?
<ivoks> i dok se taj signal ne emitira, servisi koji ovise o njemu se ne pokrecu
<dodobas> jelly: da, ako je PC personal computer
<jelly> dodobas: x86?
<dodobas> ivoks: pa da.. upstart/systemd...
<dodobas> jelly: x86_64
<jelly> dobro, pc
<jelly> ne kuzim bas, to i najobicniji debian stable znade rijesiti
<ivoks> al ovo je arch :)
<jelly> dodobas: sto se desi kad stavis relevantnu LABELu ili UUID ili /dev/mmcblkKufer u fstab i rebootas?
<dodobas> jelly: yes yes... ali moram lvm2 init
<jelly> dodobas: zasto koristis distru koja nema rijesene osnovne infrastrukturne probleme? :-)
<jelly> dodobas: da, i?
<ivoks> bome chuck norris...
<ivoks> prezivio je pad aviona
<ivoks> vratio se u goruci avion kako bi proglasio mayday mayday
<ivoks> i jos se vratio s jaknama
<jelly> dodobas: jel mozes forsat drivere za SD u initrd, i forsat da ceka da se svi PVovi iz konfiguracije pojave
<dodobas> jelly: forsao sam drivere u initrd
<dodobas> e sad ovo drugo ... ?
<ivoks> udev dodobas udev
<jelly> ak distra ima support za / u lvm-u, onda bi trebalo radit
<ivoks> ili u lvm init scripti slozis da ceka
<jelly> ivoks: a kaj udev ako mu treba da se stvar mounta na vrijeme, a ne kad se dignu servisi
<ivoks> pa koji init sustav koristi arch?
<jelly> pa kajjaznam, ocito neki sugavi
<dodobas> pa jos malo pa ce systemd...
<dodobas> sada je sysVinit :)
<jelly> like i said O:-)
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li te systemd spasiti u tom slucaju
<ivoks> nisam ga proucavao
<jelly> u systemdu se vjerojatno daju lakse definirati dependsi
<jelly> dodobas: ja bi to zahaklao u initrd, nesto slicno supportu za / na lvmu
<jelly> u krajnjoj liniji jedan sleep 10 prije nego ide vgchange -ay ...
<ivoks> ja ti to slozio u start funkciji lvm init scripte
<ivoks> il, da, fakat...
<ivoks> lvm se inicijalizira u initramfsu
<jelly> na normalnim distrama koje imaju support za root na lvmu, da
<ivoks> da, lvm hook u initramfs-tools
<jelly> mene je svojevremeno pilio debian 5 s tim
<ivoks> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/
<ivoks> nego, moram do ducana...
<ivoks> cini mi se da baterija na 12.10 traje puno duze nego na 12.04
<jelly> jesi ima Flashblock na oba?
<jelly> imao*
<dodobas> oh...
<dodobas> https://projects.archlinux.org/mkinitcpio.git/commit/?id=02e263c5bcec23f9134140dcef5b6f5a4412ed2b
<dodobas> ima sleep hook i sleepdevice parametar za mkinitcpio.... 
<dodobas> it works :)
<ivoks> ti imas / na tom uredjaju?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kak mosh bit glup
<Mmike> da si obrises konfiguraciju
<Mmike> koju si netom snimio!?
<Mmike> KAK!?
<ivoks> mi to zovemo Mmike efekt
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imam frenda koji veli 'he pulled a mike, again' :)
<SilverSpace> preznojio sam se na bike
<obruT> jel ima neki centoas tu da slucajno iz rukava zna moze li se yumu nekako jednostavno reci da ne koristi ipv6 ? bez prckanja po sistemu ?
<obruT> jebote, kako me gluposti zivciraju, kad jedan jebeni paket nemos instalirat bez zajebancije
<Mmike> kakav dan vani
<Mmike> Ide narkoman parkom i Å¡prica prskalicom.
<Mmike> Prilazi mu čovjek i pita ga:
<Mmike> -Što to špricaš, sinko?
<Mmike> -Protiv krokodila!
<Mmike> -Ali, ovdje nema krokodila.
<Mmike> -Pa nema kad ja Å¡pricam!
<dodobas> ivoks: ne
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ako nemas root na tome, onda nemoj delayat dizanje servisa koji ne ovise o tom uredjaju ili mountpointu
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s480x480/267452_10151253940904881_1512372191_n.jpg
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entroncamento_Municipality
<obruT> [6~
<ivoks> mislim da ce me srce izdati kroz neko vrijeme
<ivoks> bas me... boli :/
<Mmike> http://www.delock.de/produkte/F_305_SATA---eSATA_70155/merkmale.html
<Mmike> i kak da ja znam sad jel' to via ili sil ili sta?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesli skoro mjerio tlak
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> hocu ovo
<ivoks> http://www.teslamotors.com/models/options
<ivoks> 8 godina garancije na baterije
<ivoks> pola milijuna kuna
<ivoks> hm... kak da izmislim te novce
<ivoks> malo jadno izgleda unutra
<ivoks> zamisli da to kupim
<ivoks> pa di cu to servisirati :)
<civija> ekipa
<civija> ima li netko preporuku za bluetooth misa?
<civija> normalni standardni mis
<civija> ne treba mi za gaming
<ivoks> zasto bluetooth?
<ivoks> sta fali misevima sa zicom? :)
<civija> zato sto su stalno prikaceni za laptop :)
<civija> ovo bi mi bilo zgodnije
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bome pila na struju
<SilverSpace> civija: wifi 
<SilverSpace> kakav bozji bluetooth
<civija> SilverSpace: koliko vidim svi ti wifi dolaze sa svojim wifi dongleon koji se steka na usb i bespotrebno zauzima usb port
<civija> ispravi me ako grijesim
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> civija: samo mislim da i bluetooth dolazi isto sa dongle 
<SilverSpace> i da ne rade bez njega
<civija> koliko sam vidio rade normalno sa integriranim bluetooth adapterom
<civija> barem ovaj jedan logitechov koji sam gledao
<SilverSpace> radi ovaj quantal ok od kad sam ga nanovo instalirao 
<chaky> znaci BT mis uredno radi s ugradjenim BT adapterom? E meni bi trebalo to za lap.
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/644015_4160754611073_1281270093_n.jpg
<Mmike> zna li tko sto je ovo? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, http://archives.thebbs.org/ra110a.htm
<Vlado9A3CY> ima jedna stranica gdje se fino vidi cemu je sluzio taj program, ali me Google (Chrome) upozorava da na stranici ima malware ... so, if you're using ms windows, do not click the following link ... http://teck78.blogspot.com/2006/12/bluewave-offline-mail-reader.html
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, memories :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> google view u zg super radi
<SilverSpace> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Trg+bana+Josipa+Jela%C4%8Di%C4%87a,+Zagreb,+Hrvatska&hl=hr&ie=UTF8&ll=45.812639,15.977693&spn=70.603651,173.144531&sll=45.836753,16.053863&sspn=70.603651,173.144531&oq=trg+&t=w&hnear=Trg+bana+Jela%C4%8Di%C4%87a,+10000,+Zagreb,+Hrvatska&z=3&layer=c&panoid=_cCDdKfJBguFO19bzkD7Mw&cbll=45.812639,15.977693&cbp=13,-57.582258410647746,,0,31.56997451170833
<SilverSpace> ops
<SilverSpace> kapa u prvom planu od lika koji je snimao
<Vlado9A3CY> 5 minuta do 8h (vjerojatno ujutro) :)
<Vlado9A3CY> najbolja je ona Å koda kod kioska, vidi se registarska oznaka :)
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/dwKB5
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-26
<ivoks> SilverSpace: radi ocajno
<ivoks> SilverSpace: snimka je katastrofa; lik je cijelo vrijeme snimao sebe, a ne zgrade oko sebe
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne vidi se nista
<ivoks> i google street view u zagrebu je jako star
<ivoks> ova zgrada je vec izgradjena
<ivoks> u cesarcevoj
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/ZnoeV
<ivoks> ako sad odes naprijed, udjes u drugo godisnje doba :)
<ivoks> cak ima i murter na street viewu
<dodobas> streetview je samo jos jedan big data set
<dodobas> poluautomatsko prepoznavanje znakova... evenutalno neki OCR natpisa...
<dodobas> nista vise od 'mi smo google mi to imamo'
<dodobas> i da... relativno stari dataset.. koji nece tako skoro azurirati
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dodobas: al nisi rekao nista novo, samo izrazio zavist :)
<dodobas> ivoks: manje alkohola ujutro... nije jos niti 8h.... laganini dug je dan... :P
<ivoks> :)
<weshmashian> \m/
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, sve je kraci, dan
<Mmike> weshmashian, yo
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229944_4688209287399_276537037_n.jpg
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/09/detailed-analysis-of-apple-a6-core-reveals-layout-done-by-hand/
<Mmike> Ha!
<Mmike> Vidi mi se auto na parkingu ispred zgrade, doma :)
<ivoks> ja ni ne znam kad je to snimano, pa ne znam di sam tada zivio :)
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/maps1.png
<Mmike> sudec' po fotki, rano jutro :)
<Mmike> i rolete spustene, ili vikend, ili ljeto rano jutro
<ivoks> murter je sniman oko 7 ujutro
<ivoks> i to ove godine
<ivoks> a mozda i prosle, u 9. mjesecu
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LN6zSs0e-Q
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Force Protection Vehicle 60 mph Brake Stop, Views: 270628, Rating: 99.2283%
<dodobas> ste znali za !! :)
<dodobas> u shellu
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQi-IaFO3kk
<ivoks> steta sto nije zazivio
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Northrop YF-23 Black Widow, Views: 156296, Rating: 96.049386%
<Mmike> dodobas, da :)
<Mmike> a ako si recimo napisao: find bla tra
<Mmike> i onda nakon toga: ls -al
<Mmike> sa !f dodjes do tog finda
<Mmike> ili sa !fi
<jelly-home> http://tinyurl.com/cswxcuj
<weshmashian> re: !!, ja imam strelice bindane da mi traze history po shellu
<weshmashian> fi<up> - sve kaj sam tipko a da pocinje sa fi
<ivoks> jelly-home: http://goo.gl/maps/eIB5M
<ivoks> to mi ured :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, a ctrl-r?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne koristim, naviko sam se 'vako
<drj_cro> ivoks: kaj je to slanica?
<ivoks> da ste vi vidli odusevljenje koreanaca prije 2 tjedna kada sam im objasnio ctrl+r
<ivoks> drj_cro: da
<drj_cro> tam mi je fora kamp :)
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/nPi5M
<ivoks> ovo je fora pogled
<ivoks> jos kad stavis fullscreen
<ivoks> neki komentator na vecernjem veli da je vlada kriva sto se street view nije dosao ranije u hrvatsku
<ivoks> i da ostale zemlje to imaju i do najsitnije ulice
<jelly-home> wut
<ivoks> njemacka nije pokrivena 
<ivoks> svicarska, austrija, slovacka, poljska, madjarska... nista to nije pokriveno
<jelly-home> njemacka ima zakone koji su zakomplicirali stvar, zar ne
<ivoks> tek je ceska uz nas, od srednjeeuropskih zemalja
<jelly-home> privacy
<ivoks> pa pokrivena je po gradovima
<ivoks> ali ne po selu
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> vela luka je napravljena, jelsa je napravljena
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> cak i sali na dugom otoku
<ivoks> murter
<ivoks> ne cijeli, ali dobar dio
<drj_cro> a lol sad samo pregledavam ulice :)
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> pih, nema plaze di se kupam, nisu se vozili po turistickom naselju
<ivoks> nisu ni kraj moje vikse prosli
<jelly-home> tad kad su snimali, po zimi s obzirom kak su ljudi obuceni, rampa je uvijek otvorena
<ivoks> znate kaj mi nije jasno
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/www.jutarnji.hr/1056079?foto=3
<ivoks> zasto je ovo dozvoljeno sa osobom X, a nije dozvoljeno s osobom kojoj se zna ima i prezime
<drj_cro> pa sve dok ih osoba x ne tuzi i ne uzme brdo novaca
<Mmike> ivoks, dvojim da je dozvoljeno
<Mmike> ili je ova pristala ili nije svjesna
<ivoks> pa nije ni princeza bila svjesna
<ivoks> a sumnjam da je pristala
<ivoks> glupan
<ivoks> kupio sam domacicu
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkDz4wMI9J8
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Hitler Finds Out About Apple's new iOS6 Maps, Views: 178818, Rating: 97.732706%
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
 * Mmike mora do ducana i skoro bi ponovio ivoksovu gresku :)
<Mmike> "Ni ljudi ni roboti nikad nisu bili na toj strani Mjeseca koja je dramatično drukčija od ove strane koja je bliža nama. "
<Mmike> dramaticno :)
<Mmike> zdrkani sjebani potrgani naporni losi
<ivoks> dramaticno je da
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> u biti, ne znam zasto bi bila imalo drugacija
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> snimili su i plitvice
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/mwtOD
<ivoks> ono, di je ovo u p m
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/britanski-independent-o-domagoju-vidi---vjerojatno-najgluplji-nogometas-na-svijetu-/1056228/
<BotaniCar> join #postfix
<BotaniCar> ups , sorry
<SilverSpace> nesto ti fali :)
<ivoks> postfix pitanja si mogao i tu pitati
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/2012/09/26/0061007.48.jpg
<ivoks> 'kae buraz'
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Kak mi se cini i ove ce godine biti prvak F1 Vettel
<BotaniCar> Ima tko iskustva s 'unknown user' greskom na postfixu, za postojeceg virtualnog usera, pa da ga malo ugnjavim ? :) 
<BotaniCar> o, ivox, sorry, citam napreskokce
<BotaniCar> uglavnom, po uputama s http://postfixmail.com/blog/index.php/postfix-with-multiple-domains/ sam napravio konfiguraciju postfixa, dodao virtualne domene/usere i imam 0unknown user' kad probam slati testni mail. postconf i normal/verbose log izvadak su na http://pastebin.com/ghLb0jGY
<ivoks> nisam gledao kanal
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks> mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost digera.hr
<ivoks> ovo je broken
<ivoks> virtual domain ne smije biti u mydestination
<ivoks> oh, pardon, .hr, .eu, nije isto :)
<BotaniCar> moram ti vjerovati na rjec, postfix check ne prijavljuje gresku. ( digera.hr nije virtualna domena)
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> sorry, closeao sam greskom, tu sam 
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> tomislav.zemljak@com.com.hr
<ivoks> gdje je virtual_alias_domains?
<BotaniCar> . /etc/postfix/virtual_domains
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> virtual_alias_domains definira aliase
<ivoks> npr pero.peric@pero.com pperic@pero.com
<ivoks> perica.peric@pero.com pperic@pero.com
<BotaniCar> opet citam napreskok, oprosti. Ako nisi nasao u pastebinu, nisam definirao .
<ivoks> onda
<ivoks> virtual_maps
<ivoks> to definira account na stroju/ldapu/mysqlu
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> pperic@pero.com pravi_account_iz_etc_passwrd
<ivoks> passwd
<BotaniCar> mozes biti toliko dobar pa prvo pogledati kuharicu po kojoj sam radio ? ako tamo nema tih stavki, nisam ih ni definirao. Mozda ce ici brze
<ivoks> virtual_mailbox_recipients = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual_mailbox_recipients
<ivoks> ne vidim da si ovo slozio
<BotaniCar> sec
<ivoks> citaj ovaj dio od:
<ivoks> The main.cf must be edited to reflect this change. This line should be added:
<ivoks> virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/vhosts
<ivoks> to je najbitniji dio 
<BotaniCar> postoji, i popunjena je 
<BotaniCar> kao i vhosts
<BotaniCar> da pastebinam ? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nisi ju definirao u postfixovom main.cf-u
<ivoks> nigdje ne postoji linija
<ivoks> virtual_mailbox_recipients = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual_mailbox_recipients
<ivoks> u main.cfu
<ivoks> rekao bi da je ovo kompliciranije od virtual_alias_domains i virtual_maps
<BotaniCar> ivoks: main.cf ima:
<BotaniCar> #Tomislav dodao:
<BotaniCar> virtual_mailbox_domains = com.com.hr, digera.eu
<BotaniCar> virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/vhosts
<BotaniCar> virtual_mailbox_recipients = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual_mailbox_recipients
<ivoks> jesi napravio postmap /etc/postfix/virtual_mailbox_recipients
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar> ne mogu reci s sigurnoscu. Da li je OK da to napravim sad ? 
<ivoks> je
<BotaniCar> jesam, da reloadam i testiram opet ? 
<ivoks> ne trebas reloadat
<ivoks> ako je taj file ispravan, trebalo bi raditi
<ivoks> u njemu bi trebao imati nesto poput:
<ivoks> tomislav.zemljak@com.com.hr com.com.hr/tzemljak/
<BotaniCar> jednaka greska, sec da ti nesto na msg, da ne spamam kanal: 
<ivoks>  /var/spool/vhosts/com.com.hr/tzemljak/ mora postojati, naravno
<BotaniCar> postoji, kao i poddirektoriji cur/tmp/new , svi 0700
<ivoks> rjesavas to na kompliciran nacin
<ivoks> puno je jednostavnije ovako:
<ivoks> virtual_alias_domains = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
<ivoks> virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
<ivoks> onda u local-host-names stavljas domene za koje primas mail
<BotaniCar> i prave i virtualne ? 
<ivoks> samo virtualne
<ivoks> a u /etc/postfix/virtusertable stavljas ovakvo sto:
<ivoks> pero.peric@com.com.hr    comcomhr1
<ivoks> gdje je comcomhr1 pravi user na sustavu
<BotaniCar> ok, idem vidjet koji dio ovog cookbooka moram undo-at , pa probam i javim kak je proslo. Ima jos dodatnih koraka ? 
<ivoks> postmap /etc/postfix/virtusertable
<ivoks> postmap ide uvijek kada je hash:nesto
<ivoks> onda se napravi db koji postfix brze parsa
<ivoks> mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost digera.hr
<ivoks> ovo je i dalje... cudno
<ivoks> fali ',' iza localhost
<ivoks> i sredi whitespace u smtpd_helo_restrictions i smtpd_sender_restrictions
<ivoks> na sta ovo lici? :)
<ivoks> smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,  permit_mynetworks,      reject_non_fqdn_sender, reject_unknown_s                                                                                                                     ender_domain,   permit
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/316648_2671609707656_1003071161_n.jpg
<ivoks> sale: ^ konacno da spojimo nick sa licem :)
<ivoks> dodobas: poznajes Ivu Alisic?
<Mmike> "We have a hybrid, of OOP and procedural programing at the moment on our site. We implemented a simple autoloader that will handle our hybrid OOP part."
<Mmike> eto, tako
<Mmike> da znate da se tjub ejt vrti na hibridnom oop/proceduralnom kodu
<Mmike> covjece, sale je zgodan :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: whitespaceovi se pogubili u copy/pasteovima , mydestination je ok , usput sam u $mynetworks dodao i 127.0.0.1/8 (zaboravio sam to). Prije tog svega sam probao stvari prici onako kako si savjetovao i sad radi - hvala
<dodobas> ivoks: da
<ivoks> http://opensource.samsung.com/index.jsp
<ivoks> JB source je out
<ivoks> dodobas: pozdravi ju kad ju vidis :)
<dodobas> ivoks: sto si napravio ... :? :)
<ivoks> napravio?
<ivoks> nis, to mi frendica
<ivoks> nisam ju vidio vec 2 mjeseca
<dodobas> pa pitam... :)
<dodobas> eto super... sad se svi mozemo na FB zafrendat :)
<BotaniCar> ja vas necu na FB, prejaki ste mi i tu :)
<dodobas> bas... http://is.gd/2u7MRL
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1126595572
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> a jeb...
<ivoks> stalno te mjesam
<dodobas> manje alkohola... :) rekoh ti
<ivoks> ovaj adobe reader...
<ivoks> 60MB je .deb file za pdf reader
<ivoks> otvoris pdf u njemu, uzme gigu rama
<ivoks> a deinstalira se vec duze od jedne minute
<jelly> <thewanderer1> I remember this from the high school: talking to my girlfriend during a break
<jelly> <thewanderer1> a dude sneaks up on me from behind, slams a dictionary on my head, and runs
<jelly> <thewanderer1> shouting "dictionary attack"
<SilverSpace> opa Rpi se sad moze ubrzati i to legalno njihovim programom na 1000Mhz
<jelly> za $35 sad dobijes Cortex-A8 stick
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha , dictionary attack :) 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kad dosegne 85° onda se vrati na 700Mhz
<SilverSpace> kak pogledati u terminalu na koliko radi
<jelly> sudo grep . /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<SilverSpace> sad je cpu ma 45° 
<SilverSpace> e sad je to to prebacio tipkovnicu na hr i slozio ssh
<SilverSpace> hebo ih patak kaj ne sloze da imaju zvuk po defoltu na gui
<SilverSpace> hm ne radi na 900 na koliko sam stavio nego na 700
<BotaniCar> Silver: ti se jos s RPem jebes ? Ja sam mislio da je taj vec dugo samo masna mrlja na zidu i ruzna uspomena :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: do sad je skupljao prasinu :)
<BotaniCar> da, dosta je dobar za to :)
<SilverSpace> hebe me to kaj nemam monitor sa dva prikljucka tj. nema hdmi
<SilverSpace> jes slozio zvuk
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' znas mozda
<Mmike> el' ima neki tool koji iz sourceta napravi .po file?
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> po fileovi jesu source
<ivoks> mo su binarni
<Mmike> iz .c .php .java sourcea
<ivoks> ah, po/mo su inace gettext struktura
<ivoks> sve se to radi sa gettextom
<ivoks> mislim da kod mora biti pisan s podrskom za gettext
<Mmike> da, gettext
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> gledam knjigovodstvenu karticu
<ivoks> i mislim si... jebte...
<ivoks> necu govoriti cifre, ali ovo je previse
<ivoks> 9. mjesec pri kraju, a vec sam drzavi dao pun k.
<Mmike> nije bitno, ivoks, koliko si dao drzavi
<Mmike> bitno je koliko si zaradio
<Mmike> misilm, kaj ti brijes d aja ne dajem drzavi? :)
<Mmike> jos kad sad kamatu platim jer mi knjigovodza krivo porez na dobit obracuno? :)
<ivoks> pa znam da svi daju
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> zaradio sam, ne bjezim od toga...
<Mmike> jel' ti znas koliko ja bezin placam? a struju? a telefon!? A ZENINE PIZDARIJE!?
<Mmike> kaj sad, to je tak. bitno je ono kaj mi ostane
<ivoks> al opet... nisam zaradio milijone da ovliko moram placati
<ivoks> do kraja godine drzavi cu dati 1/4 milijona kuna
<ivoks> a nisam zaradio milijon
<ivoks> ono, koji k.?
<ivoks> placam i ja struju i telefone i svasta
 * weshmashian odusto od ideje firme, za sad
<weshmashian> Mmike: da, iduce pitanje prema tebi je bas trebalo bit o porezu na dobit :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, zastso?!
<weshmashian> Mmike: zasto pitanje ili zasto odusto?
<Mmike> zassto odustao
<Mmike> pitanje ces valjda postavit :)
<ivoks> da, bolje odmah firmu nego obrt
<ivoks> pogotovo sad kad ce se sve dobrobiti obrta prebaciti i u firme
<weshmashian> Mmike: iso sam racunat, ispod 30kkn (prije ikakvih poreza) mjesecno si nemrem ni trenutnu placu isplatit
<ivoks> 30k kuna ti je za cca 15k kuna mjesecnu placu
<ivoks> neto!
<weshmashian> ivoks: super, a porezi, prirezi, racuni, porez na zrak? :)
<ivoks> to je u onih 15k kuna do 30k
<ivoks> ak zelis imati placu od 15k kuna, moras ostaviti 30k kuna svaki mjesec
<ivoks> sve iznad toga ti moze biti investicija u firmu
<weshmashian> ali ne zelim (trenutno) imat placu od 15kkn, tj nemrem si postavit uvjete da zaradim toliko da si isplatim tolku placu
<ivoks> znaci, ako uprihodis 35k kuna mjesecno, onda ti je 5k kuna za firmu
<ivoks> ja sam poceto sa 2000 kn mjesecnom placom
<ivoks> i to 2007., pred slom :)
<weshmashian> ivoks: fora je u tome da si ja nemrem stavit obitelj u situaciju da imam 2kkn mjesecnu placu
<ivoks> znam
<weshmashian> ok, nesto vise trenutno zaradim fushanjem trenutno
<ivoks> firme se pokrecu ili na pocetku
<ivoks> ili kasnije, sa ustedjevinom
<ivoks> koja te moze pokrivati 2-3 godine dok gradis firmu
<ivoks> vecina se odlucuje na drugu opciju, sto je mozda i bolje
<ivoks> nitko ne gleda ozbiljno golobradu djecu
<weshmashian> to je manji problem, zato imam bradicu :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj brijes ti :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: bradu ocito ne :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: aj mi pliz reci da sam totalno fulo matematiku :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, kakvih 30k kuna, brate mili :)
<weshmashian> i bit cu sretan :)
<Mmike> cek sam sec
<Mmike> telefoniram
<ivoks> za placu od 10k kuna, dovoljno ti je 18-19k kuna da pokrijes sve poreze i davanja na placu
<ivoks> imas kalkulator negdje
<ivoks> http://www.moj-posao.net/Kalkulator-Placa/
<ivoks> jos sam i previse rekao
<ivoks> Neto plaća:
<ivoks> 10.000,00
<ivoks> Bruto plaća:
<ivoks> 16.729,45
<ivoks> ako nemas djece
<ivoks> u biti, dobro sam rekao
<ivoks> bruto 2 je 19.272,33
<ivoks> dakle, treba ti 20k kuna za placu od 10k kuna
<Mmike> zakaj bi imao 10k kuna placu?
<Mmike> weshmashian, ideja je da kroz firmu protjeras sto vise novca i napravis firmi trosak ne bi li imao sto manje porza za platiti
<Mmike> zanci, ako imas 20k kuna prihoda mjesecnih, ne isplacuj si 10k kuna place, isplati si majnu placu a sve troskove koje mozes prenesi u firmu
<Mmike> internet, telefon, pizde materine
<ivoks> samo si nemoj nikada kucu/stan prepisati na firmu
<weshmashian> nisam lud, to je jedino kaj imam svoje :)
<Mmike> da, nemoj :)
<ivoks> upravo tako
<Mmike> i firma ce bit tvoja
<Mmike> al' nemoj da stan bude firmin :)
<ivoks> eventualno mozes firmi rentati dio stana
<ivoks> to si prouci gdje te porez manje kaci
<ivoks> tebe kao osobu, kao porez na iznajmljivanje
<weshmashian> i to je, takodjer, bio dio plana
<ivoks> ili firmu kao porez na dobit
<ivoks> i nemoj zaboraviti da je uplacivanje u mirovinski uplacivanje u buducnost
<ivoks> naravno, sve se moze raspasti, ali teoretski to je tvoj novac
<ivoks> samo ga stavljas sa strane
<ivoks> tak da si nemoj ni premalu placu isplacivati - ako ti se kaj dogodi, ne zelis da ti obitelj ostane s 1000kn mjesecno
<Mmike> " i nemoj zaboraviti da je uplacivanje u mirovinski uplacivanje u buducnost"
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> k'o da svog starog slusam :)
<ivoks> ili zaboravi svu tu gnjavazu i dodji radit kod mene :)
<weshmashian> ivoks: za 10k neto - nema beda ;)
<ivoks> :))
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zvucis Ko frisko ispeceni FERovci kaj meni dolaze na razgovore :)
<ivoks> ako imas kojeg klijenta da bi dovukao...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da ima klijente , ne bi trebao raditi kod tebe :)
<weshmashian> ^^ what he said :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ja uvijek zvucim izgubljeno :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ako njegovi klijenti mogu opskrbiti 5000kn neto, sto mislis odakle ostalih 5000kn neto?
<jelly> iz EU fondova!!!
<ivoks> :)
<weshmashian> :))))
 * BotaniCar tak ima rad jellya
 * weshmashian three
<jelly> :')
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da weshmashian ima klijenta teskog mjesecno 5kkn , ne bi isel nikam neg fushal i trazil jos jednog :) 
<jelly> cijeli dan nemrem bootat RHEL sa rootom na lvm-u
<BotaniCar> jelly: zake ?
<jelly> ne ide mi ;-)
<jelly> da znam zake rijesio bi
<BotaniCar> mislimrec, kakvu nebuloznu gresku/e imas ? Daj da se svi cudimo :)
<jelly> klasicna nekorisna greska, initrd nemre nac root fs i zapanicari
<jelly> kao da fali driver u initrdu 
<jelly> al masini treba 10 minuta da se POSTa
<jelly> %$@#!$% ibm 
<BotaniCar> huh ! :) 10 min post, znaci, u biti si u cijelom danu 4x rebootao kantu, ostatak dana si se grebal po glavi citajuc greske :) 
<jelly> jedno 10x ali da
<BotaniCar> o,kak poznato zvuci :( 
<ivoks> jelly: pa raspakiraj initrd
<BotaniCar> ./me baci pogled iza sebe na jedan server kaj je ocito u rodu s jellyevim :)
<jelly> tak ce i biti, 15 minuta da bootam livecd opet
<ivoks> jesi kod instalacije slozio lvm?
<ivoks> pogresan raspored rijeci
<ivoks> jesi slozio lvm tokom instalacije?
<Mmike> jel' se smije bit zaposlen u dve firme odjednom?
<Mmike> erm, ne
<Mmike> jel' se smije imat firmu bez zaposlenih?
<ivoks> ne znam, to se sve mijenja svako malo
<weshmashian> mislim da obrt ne smije bit bez zaposlenih
<jelly> ivoks: instalirao RHEL5 na lvm, i onda rsyncao cijeli produkcijski stroj koji je bez lvma prek instalacije
<weshmashian> nedavno sam iso citat fsckin zakone al' mi se sve pomjesalo
<ivoks> jelly: time si rsyncao i /etc?
<jelly> vec sam jednom rebuildao taj initrd da radi al naravno nisam zapisao magicnu inkantaciju
<jelly> ivoks: jasta! :-D
<jelly> ivoks: i /boot
<ivoks> panju :)
<jelly> zapravo, ovaj put sam skipao /etc, to je samo nadostuk
<SilverSpace> o da super stranica za testiranje http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/high-definition-trailers.php
<ivoks> ak si /boot, postavio si initrd bez lvma
<jelly> znam
<ivoks> izgeneriraj initrd sa lvm-om
<ivoks> na stroju s istim kernelom
<ivoks> al to valjda znas
<jelly> zadnje sam ga rebuildao sa --force-lvm-probe alkufer
<ivoks> ne, dodaj lvm u /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<jelly> eh da je bar initramfs
<jelly> RHEL5 je jos na initrdu
<jelly> RHEL6 ima svoj dracut initramfs builder koji je cca jednako pluggabilan kao initramfs-toolsi i jos malo
<jelly> nis, imam tarball sa dobrim /boot pa cu to probat pregazit
<ivoks> nikad ne syncaj /boot
<jelly> sad je u --exclude, ali je dockan
<ivoks> svidja mi se dracut
<ivoks> koji bullshit
<ivoks> sladoled od 1000$
<jelly> vratijo prethodni /boot, jope sve radi
<SilverSpace> ni internet nije vise sto je nekada bio 
<jelly-home> ne, sad mozes nesto naci na njemu kad ti treba
<SilverSpace> http://www.techhive.com/article/2010269/raspberry-pi-gets-overclocked-officially-won-t-void-your-warranty.html
<SilverSpace> cpufreq: min=700000 max=950000 cur=700000
<SilverSpace> hm ne radi 
<SilverSpace> naso skriptu za pracenje
<SilverSpace> radi overclock na rpi
<jelly-home> duh?
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> zasto ne bi radio
<jelly-home> jel to cudo ima hladnjak na SoCu?
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da ne radi kad ne podize iznad 700mhz
<jelly-home> pa, dize po potrebi
<SilverSpace> nema ali sam ga ja stavio
<SilverSpace> da dize po potrebi 
<SilverSpace> naso skripru koja fino prati 
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/rpi1.png
<Hrki> jebemti freenode
<Hrki> pa nemoze izdrzat ni 2-3 dana da me ne izbaci
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> sugavi ajvar, peko paprike pola dana :D
<SilverSpace> koja kita je to sad http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Hrki> ma vi niste normalni, pa kak svaki dan neke pizdarije kod vas :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to mi na Rpi
<Hrki> nemam pojima, ja vec sljakam 2 mjeseca
<Hrki> i totalno mi vrijeme brzo leti
<Hrki> uopce ni ne stignem upalit komp
<SilverSpace> i meni http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/rpi1.png
<Hrki> svaki dan ga palis u 20:40 ?
<SilverSpace> to kad je skripta pokrenuta ??
<Hrki> neznam ni kaj znaci rpi :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: strgala ti se dpkg baza iz nekog razloga
<jelly-home> mozda si ugasio stroj na ruzan nacin
<SilverSpace> hm zablokirao pa sam morao rucno iz struje 
<jelly-home> mozes oprezno obrisati samo taj paket iz datoteke (koja je zapravo tekst), pa ga instalirati nanovo
<SilverSpace> hm izgleda da sam malo vise toga shebo 
<jelly-home> imas backup odmah pored, pa mozes iskopirati status-old preko trenutnog
<jelly-home> to ce izgubiti najfriskije izmjene
<jelly-home> i jos starije backupe pod /var/backups/dpkg.status*
<jelly-home> to je najbitnija datoteka za ispravan rad paketnog sustava, ako se strga i nemas backup cesto je jednostavnije instalirati nanovo 
<SilverSpace> da naso to sve 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj mi sad kod boota napise da je nesto potrgao i nece se zbutat
<SilverSpace> previse sam toga danas gore isprobavao sve se potrgalo :)
<SilverSpace> nis sad znam gdi i kaj 
<SilverSpace> hebote koji freak http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/nevjerojatna-umjetnost-crtezi-koji-izgledaju-poput-fotografija/639039.aspx
<SilverSpace> o hebote zaboravio beckup jedne datoteke napraviti
<SilverSpace> jao 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-27
<Mmike> Mlj
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> dolibarr rulez
<dodobas> yeloao
<jelly-home> http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/strikeout/
<BotaniCar|2> morgen, junaci ! 
<BotaniCar|2> I jedna prigodna , mozda vise za ivoksa nego druge: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fmZCve025Q
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: Gogol Bordello - Alcohol, Views: 1562261, Rating: 99.303694%
<BotaniCar|2> forica link, jelly
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> jelly-home: jel ti znas sto je eduroam? :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: naime, cini se kako clanice nisu u eduroamu iako imaju instalirane i slozene sve aaiedu servise
<ivoks> upit klijenta 'ne mogu se spojiti na outlook'
<BotaniCar|2> kaj imaju neki hardverski outlook, s konektorima ? mewantallnightlong
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly-home> ivoks: da, za eduroam se moras pirjaviti i dobijes dodatnu konfiguraciju za radius
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> da se radius moze koristiti na drugim lokacijama?
<ivoks> problem je sto su oni i svoj wifi nazivali eduroam
<jelly-home> hm
<BotaniCar|2> ehehehe
<BotaniCar|2> mudrice 
<BotaniCar|2> al dobro, ne bi smjelo imati veze
<ivoks> onda kad me pitaju imate li eduroam, ja se prvo sjetim wifi-a
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<ivoks> i velim ne
<ivoks> pa zasto nemate, dajte si to uzmite
<jelly-home> aha, oces reci da ima jos nesto drugo? :-)
<ivoks> pa necu, koji kurac me davite
<BotaniCar|2> :) :)
<ivoks> daj uzmite
<ivoks> necu!
<ivoks> onda dobijes prijeteci mail :)
<jelly-home> mislim taj eduroam sluzi samo za to da bi neki gost mogao koristiti tvoj wifi sa aai autentikacijom
<jelly-home> a kakve to veze ima s outlookom...?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to sluzi da tvoji korisnici mogu koristiti wifi negdje drugdje
<ivoks> nema veze s outlookom, razlicite stvari
<ivoks> super mi je kad kinzei/koreanci/tajvanci pricaju stalno u prezentu i infinitivu
<jelly-home> je, tak su mi to slozili prije par mjeseci pa je profesor otisao u njemacku i opet se nije mogao autenticirati
<ivoks> mislim da cu ja njima poslati mail i pitati ih sto tocno zele
<BotaniCar|2> paz' ovo .. veza prema internetu mi radi, ali svakih 10 min mi http promet stucne na 10 sekundi. DSL router mi veli da je up par sati. , browser mi zaobilazi proxy pa to ne bi smjelo imati veze .. jel imao tko slicnih problema kad ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ( Usput, idu mi na kuKac ljudi koji rucno rade XMLove bez da provjere tablicu s upotrebljivim atributima koju sam im poslao )
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: posalji im xsd :P
<jelly-home> tablicu?
<jelly-home> rucno? xml
<jelly-home> so many wtfs
<BotaniCar|2> Jelda 
<BotaniCar|2> Uz to mi ide na isti taj kuKac ekipa u AGR.. jednoj kompaniji, koja si ne zna CISCO podesiti tak da mogu biti na VPNu i koristiti svoju mrezu za pristup servisima koji nisu kod njih 
<ivoks> ja nisam imao tih problema :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sretnice
<ivoks> samo sam koristio ubuntu
<ivoks> i tamo kliknuo 'koristi VPN samo za ove subnete'
<BotaniCar|2> e, vish, kak si onaj anyconnect podesil u ubuntuJcu, radi to ok ? 
<jelly-home> lako je tebi kad imas vpnc
<ivoks> koristio sam vpnc
<ivoks> kad kod nekih klijenata ne radi, trazim da se prilagode
<BotaniCar|2> mrmlj
<ivoks> bila je jedna lokacija gdnje vpnc nije radio
<jelly-home> CiscoVPN klijent 100% vjeruje rutama i dnsu koje mu koncentrator da
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> iz iskustva s ovim klijentom kod kojeg vpnc nije radio...
<ivoks> mogu reci da oni ni ne znaju da se moze sloziti drugacije
<jelly-home> ...
<ivoks> dok im ne objasnis
<ivoks> onda se cude sto se to moze
<jelly-home> jos da im velis da moze split dns!!!
<BotaniCar|2> Ima u Splitu i DNS ? :) 
<jelly-home> da jedan
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nisu jedini, ima par 'otela sa istom spikom na vpn-u
<weshmashian> a zgh, recimo, ima dobro slozen vpn
<BotaniCar|2> A mislim, 99% ekipe ima slozen VPN tak da ti da da koristis svoj gateway , jebo ih security/neznanje ili kaj god da im je razlog
<BotaniCar|2> necu ni napominjati da nemaju VPN klijent verzije koja podrzava windows 8 , iako je dostupan. A kad sam ih zamolio da mi sloze AnyConnect s DART-om (debug komponenta9 nisam dobil odgovor 5 dana (valjda su citali kaj je to) , a onda sam dobio nazad "nemoze"
<ivoks> outlook se ne moze spojiti = komp nije spojen na mrezu
<BotaniCar|2> mrmlj , gnjevni
<ivoks> dosta dobar opis. bar nije bilo 'ne radi server, ne mogu se mailovi poslati. nikome ne radi'
<jelly-home> ha, imas likove koji lazu da nikome ne radi iako nisu provjerili?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> svi to rade
<jelly-home> tj. pitali bar jos jednu osobu
<BotaniCar|2> P:"kak znate dfa server ne radi?" O:"pa iscupali smo ga iz struje" :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: nije da lazu, vec misle da su podvojene licnosti i da ako njima dvama ne radi, onda ne radi nikome
<ivoks> a onda imas i trikove
<jelly-home> to je ok
<ivoks> kad je zena jedina u firmi, pa kaze nikome ne radi
<jelly-home> ne ocekujem da ce ici provjeriti sa _trecom_ osobom, to bi vec bilo previse
<ivoks> pitanje...
<ivoks> kako na windowsu masovno instalirati jednu aplikaciju?
<ivoks> recimo, na 200 racunala
<BotaniCar|2> kroz logon skriptu, domain policy ili WMI
<ivoks> wmi je dio AD-a?
<BotaniCar|2> WMI je dio windowsa, ako su u domeni, da se napraviti push 
<ivoks> znaci, moraju biti u domeni?
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YDNmyyrEZho :D
<BotaniCar|2> moze i ovak, ali bog zna tko je gdje admin ako su u workgroupu.
<datase`> dodobas: Title: The IT Crowd- Browser, Views: 153783, Rating: 99.45624%
<ivoks> pa admin se zna na svakom stroju
<BotaniCar|2> ako su u domeni, i rade logot, slozi *.msi , i stavi u logon skriptu 
<jelly-home> dodobas: ha, imam istu majcu ko lik
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: to ti znas, nisam se usudio pretpostavljati. Ako imaju workgroup od 100+ racunala, to je obicno cuspajz usera/passworda
<dodobas> jelly-home: :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: logon scripta se moze pokretati s nekog network sharea, jel?
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: logon skripte za sve OUove su na domain controleru, klijent kod logina fetcha njih i ostatak roaming profila (ako ga imaju)
<ivoks> zamislimo da nema AD-a
<BotaniCar|2> moze biti i na network shareu, da, ali obicno negdje na DC to stavis
<ivoks> dakle setup kojem ja tezim je bez windows servera
<BotaniCar|2> ako nema AD-a , naplati im prvo implementaciju toga, ako mozes. Bit ce svima lakse kasnije :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Aha 
<jelly-home> http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TO&Product_Code=QW-WHALE&Category_Code=
<BotaniCar|2> onda napravi WMI push. Mozda se moze i drugacije, ali nisam imao tak masivni rollout nigdje bez domene,pa ne znam iz prve ruke
<BotaniCar|2> idem bas likove na ##windows-server pitati , dugo me nitko nije gadjao blatnim grudama jer ne kupujem sve kaj MS proizvede (win server, jel=
<ravilov> samo im reci da si apple fanboy
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: izvrsna ideja, da me lijepo odmah banaju i bok :)
<BotaniCar|2> sad ce mi prvo reci da okruzenje s 100+ stanica bez domene ne postoji i da sigurno grijesim :)
<ivoks> da, to si i ja mislim
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ovo nisam dugo probao, ali ti mozda pomogne, i opensors je: http://wpkg.org/
<BotaniCar|2> (nadam se da bar samba server imas tamo)
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: zanimljivo... hvala :)
<BotaniCar|2> ma procvjetam kad me netko na linux kanalima pita za windowse, makar pitao 'kaj si lud kaj jos koristis windowse?' :)
<BotaniCar|2> bar se prica o njima :)
<ivoks> mene veseli sto rjesenje ne ukljucuje windows server
<ivoks> budem se poigrao s ovime
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: probaj i ovo http://www.opsi.org/en , to je zmaj
<ivoks> bug u libreofficeu
<ivoks> majku mu
<ivoks> editiranje calc tablice unutar text dokumenta prouzroci segfault
<ivoks> u 12.10
<BotaniCar|2> vu-huuu
<ivoks> haha workaround
<ivoks> napravim promjene u tablici
<ivoks> i sejvam
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ugly :)
<ivoks> to je zivot s razvojnim verzijama
<jelly-home> mda, al nemas razvojnu verziju loffisa nego OS-a
<ivoks> mislim da imam
<ivoks> Version: 1:3.6.1~rc2-1ubuntu5
<jelly-home> ah
<BotaniCar|2> Ne pricajte mi o razvojnim verzijama, bas testiram v3.0.1-rc5 jednog .. govna :)
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1057340
<jelly-home> ivoks: bug je tak nov da ga nema na svim frontendima! "This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it."
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<ivoks> ah, da, nemas dozvole
<ivoks> naime, postoje podaci koji su privatni
<ivoks> pa tek kada ja dam zeleno svjetlo, bug ce moci vidjeti i drugi, a ne samo ja i ubuntu-qa
<BotaniCar|2> kaj si attachal neke cice kad skrivate bug report ? A, znaci, tak se eskalira ticket :9
<jelly-home> moobs
<ivoks> evo, uklonio sam privatne podatke
<ivoks> pa cu ga sad unmarkad
<ivoks> umarkat
<ivoks> odznacit :D
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: lol
<ivoks> eto, probaj sad
<Vjetar> bem ti miša
<Vjetar> kad ja hoću support od providera samo su indijci budni..
<Vjetar> ticket bu se valjda kiselil do Å¡est popodne, Å¡to je oko 9 ujuturo na zapadnoj obali :)
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: tak mi je i samom kad ticketam nekaj kaj supportaju indijci .. jebi ga, ima to sve svoje .. :)
<BotaniCar|2> A, i, moram priznati da se nisam sjetio dici prioritet tak da neki muf attacham 
<Vjetar> ja sam sve probao. Ticket je i dalje "unnasigned"
<Vjetar> čak je indijac to i eskalirao
<Vjetar> pa sam sad u nekom "high priotiry queueu"
<Vjetar> zajedlo s ostalima lol
<BotaniCar|2> ^^
<Vjetar> ali za 8$ unlimited space, unlimited bandwith, to je max Å¡to mogu dobiti :)
<BotaniCar|2> Di to ima ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> I kak cesto moras ticketat' ? :)
<Vjetar> arvixe.com
<Vjetar> a što se tiče ticketiranja, malo ih stisneš par dana, odna to prođe kroz lanac - junior officer, sennior officer, etc
<Vjetar> i stvar se odradi kvalitetno
<Vjetar> Linux host, Windows Host, ima svašta
<BotaniCar|2> Tko nadje sto 10001118 znaci, posaljem mu sisu ! :) 
<jelly-home> gtk menu? ha, to je vjerojatno bas ubuntu krif ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: samo webhosting imaju, ne nude rentanje servera ?
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, 'dedicated class' :)
<Vjetar> ;)
<BotaniCar|2> 300 baksi mjesecno, daj me nemoj jebat :) 
<Vjetar> je
<BotaniCar|2> malo su skupi :)
<Vjetar> za dedi ideš drugdje
<BotaniCar|2> ae ae
<jelly-home> dodji-dedi.hr
<Vjetar> jelly-home: lol
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: ak ti je do dedeka, onda hertzner
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: imam nesto kod njih na testu, bumo vidjeli za pol godine jel selim sve ili zadrzavam svoje kante u ALTUSu 
<weshmashian> jelly-home :))))
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: kak vas male korisnike sluzi Altus?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zakaj mislis da sam mali korisnik ? :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: zato sto znam tko im je bio prvi i najveci?
<jelly-home> s/bio//
<BotaniCar|2> Salu na stranu, imam zakupljeno 1/4 ormara , i svi serveri su stari cca 1-2 godine pa nisam imao potrebe da mi oko hardvera kemijaju ( kad zatreba za pol sekunde su tamo i pritisnu reset/spoje monitor i procitaju BSOD gresku). Uvjeti u sali su u redu , kad nekaj pitam odgovore unutar 1h. 
<jelly-home> spoje monitor, heh
<BotaniCar|2> Isli smo tamo prvenstveno da mozemo reci da imamo servere u ISO certificiranom centru, vec su nam se tu isplatili. User support je .. a ono, u skladu s cijenom 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: uvijek možeš sve dignut u zrak, ovaj.. oblak
<BotaniCar|2> jedino mi je bilo smijesno kad sam jedan server morao prepakiravati iz kucista u kuciste, frajer tamo je bil tak interesantan da sam posel na kraju produzio na 4 radna sata jer sam se zapricao s njim :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: pa imam svoj oblak :)
<jelly-home> oblak uglavnom nije isplativ 
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, mozda si mislio da svoj oblak dignem u tudji oblak ? :)
<Vjetar> btw, na stranu Å¡to smo na #ubuntu-hr, zatrvaranje MSN accounta je real PITA
<BotaniCar|2> Malo smo pre-custom/zahtjevni da bi nam se isplatilo 
<Vjetar> jelly-home: slažem se
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj bi ikad zatvorio MSN account .. odnosno, zakaj bi ga ikad imao ? :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: ajd probaj imat MSDN account bez MSN accounta
<weshmashian> ja sam ga morao otvarat jer je u firmi kvazi-sluzbeni masažer bio MSN
<weshmashian> sad smo presli na gTalk
<BotaniCar|2> vjetar, imam microsoft account linkan na svoj mail ; u MAPS-u sam, a ne u MSDN-u i nemam problema ( isti kuki jedno i drugo, ne)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: a zakaj bi ga zatvaral je duža priča, povezana s M$ corporate bullshit
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: znamo priču, ja sam u MAPSu kao developer
<Vjetar> što uključuje MSDN
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: hoces reci da imas jedan set problema/zahtjeva za MSDN, a za MAPS nemas ? Melike .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, not safe for work/brain : http://www.medolino.com/
<Vjetar> i nisam mislio msn account, microsoft acoount to stay corrected
<dodobas> lepi medeki :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<Vjetar> ma kad već rastežeš temu BotaniCar|2 onda da čuješ i do kraja
<BotaniCar|2> Ako ti ne smetaju puna usta dlaka poslije :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: krenuli su s nekim beta uslugama
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: samo ti reci sve, nisam htio inzistirati jer ne znam jel smijes pricati
<Vjetar> koje nisu tada bile dosutpne za RH
<Vjetar> pa sam prijavio adresu u austriji
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, tak sam ja za office365 betu :)
<Vjetar> koju poslije ne možeš promijeniti
<Vjetar> ovo je bilo za Azure
<Vjetar> uglavnom
<Vjetar> azure je postao dostupan u hr
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, pa jebi ga, to si si onda sam kriv kad falsificiras podatk, falsifikatoru nijedan :)
<Vjetar> a meni je m$ account i dalje bio vezan za austriju
<Vjetar> nisam!
<BotaniCar|2> Jok, obruT je :)
<Vjetar> ali neću da mi promo materijal sjeda u Beč
<Vjetar> ili Gratz, šta sam već naveo tamo :)
<Vjetar> da se vratimo na početak
<Vjetar> nako ubijanja M$ acoounta ručno
<Vjetar> mora proći 270(!) dana da oni to zaista ubiju
<jelly-home> u prijevodu, imaju 270 dana retention negdje na nekakvom backupu i do tada tvoji podaci jos uvijek postoje kod njih
<obruT> sve sam ja kriv :P
<Vjetar> :P
<Vjetar> ha, IBM ušao u cloud biznis
<Vjetar> kao konkurencija Amazonu
<Vjetar> baš zanimljivo
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne mora biti to, mi recimo imamo obavezu cuvati podatke (ali ih markiramo kao neaktivne) 365 dana - sljedivost .
<Vjetar> jelly-home: ne radi se o backupu
<Vjetar> radi se o tome kako imaš i dalje pristup accountu
<Vjetar> fa$ebook Å¡tos
<Vjetar> uglavnom, puša
<Vjetar> niš
<Vjetar> idem bičevat indijce
<Vjetar> link za IBM cloud priču http://x0.no/89fj
<Vjetar> možda da odaberem support na francuskom jeziku
<Vjetar> možda ne dobijem opet indijca
<Vjetar> banana, Jamsheed C :)
<Vjetar> veli Jamsheed da bude "soon"
<jelly> Akamai već treći put u dva tjedna šalje isti mail da im provjerimo kolocirani server, iako smo ga provjerili i javili im debug prvi put, i resendali drugi put
<Vjetar> jelly: attachiraj prethodna dva maila pri odgovoru
<Vjetar> obično upali
<jelly> to smo napravili drugi put čini mi se
<jelly> *knockknockknock* Penny! *knockknockknock* Penny! *knockknockknock* Penny! 
<weshmashian> sad ce me Mmike mrzit, idem se igrat sa mnogodb-om :)
<Mmike> drekdb?
<Mmike> go for it :)
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se unistim necim
<ivoks> nije ni 12h, a koliko sam posla vec obavio
<igustin> Mmike: ok, mogao bi, osim o MySQL-u, pričati i o MongoDB-u :P
 * igustin hides
<ivoks> koja juzina
<jelly> gdje?
<ivoks> na murteru
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/velika-policijska-akcija-u-ljubljani-medju-privedenima-gradonacelnik-jankovic-i-njegov-sin/639076.aspx
<ivoks> a umalo im postao premijer
<jelly> priveden != kriv za ista
<Mmike> igustin, pre malo znam o mmongodbu da mogu konstruktivno pljuvat po njemu
<jelly> !addquote 
<jelly> <Mmike> igustin, pre malo znam o mmongodbu da mogu konstruktivno pljuvat po njemu
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> idete 5. na reunion?
<Mmike> ircerski?
 * Mmike bi mogo otkaz dobit :)
<ivoks> da, ircerski
<Vjetar> netko iskusniji mi trebe
<Vjetar> treba*
<Vjetar> jel tor001.pnap.net dio TOR mreže?
<Vjetar> ili je tor001 samo slučajno?
<Vjetar> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ja cu ic :) uvijek volim pivo popit :)
<ivoks> ja necu biti u zagrebu
<Vjetar> itko?
<ivoks> pa necu doci, a mislio sam
<weshmashian> kakav rijunjn?
<BotaniCar> kakva je SkyDrive ku**ina :)
<BotaniCar> Kad pristupim preko weba, vidim sadrzaje koje su drugi dijelili, kad pristupam s windows klijentom, ili preko integrirane windows8 podrske, ne vidim nista :)
<jelly> huh
<jelly> vMotion radi samo u istom l2 segmentu
<jelly> tj. radi ali nije supportana konfa
<Mmike> windowsi debildonsi
<Mmike> ekipa ima openerp koji ima postgres ispod
<Mmike> i zovu me dva dana da ne radi postgres da koji kurac da ovo ono
<Mmike> ne kazu, naravno, da im iz centrale radi sve ok, da samo poslovnice imaju bed
<Mmike> poslovnice spojene VPNom, i radi radi, pa stane, pa radi, pa stane 
<Mmike> sad sam sa puttyjem i sshtunneliranjem zaobisao vpn, i vidi cuda, radi super :)
<Mmike> lik me uvjerava da nije vpn, da nemre bit
<Mmike> sad nazove i kaze 'eto, da, vpn je bio'
<Vjetar> lolić
<ivoks> ironija
<BotaniCar> VPNovi shmipienovi :)
<ivoks> kapital network ostao bez kapitala
<ivoks> slijedi gasenje
<dodobas> steta....
<dodobas> bilo je ok stvari tamo
<Vjetar> bilo je lijepo dok je trajalo
<ivoks> da, bilo je
<ivoks> ali nije bilo emperatriz, sulejmana i slicnog, pa... jebiga
<ivoks> Lady Gaga: Ja sam Talijanka, volim pizzu i ne želim smršaviti!
<ivoks> netko bi joj trebao pokazati kako talijanke izgledaju :D
<Vjetar> osim epmeratiz nije bilo ni sex chata nakon ponoći
<Vjetar> ni stomak eliminatora
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> ‘Krafnoglavi’ si daju uštrcavati fiziološku otopinu u čelo dok ne nabubri i poprimi oblik krafne ili uštipka.
<BotaniCar|2> I to je OK ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Idem si pucat u nogu 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP5udgFS8SM
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Taboo: Bagel Heads, Views: 232327, Rating: 35.816794%
<BotaniCar|2> moj boze, ne zelim vise zivjeti na ovoj planeti
<BotaniCar|2> simpaticno je da je u quickbaru s desna prvi iduci link na national geographic live :)
<ivoks> na ovom planetu
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: to i je nat geo reportaza
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: vrlo sam brzo ugasio filmic, nisam vidio nista osim par random scena :) Uzas 
<ivoks> uopce me ne cudi to
<ivoks> koliko se koreanci operiraju, mozes misliti koliko su tek japanci spaljeni
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znam kaj bi rekao, ja nisam za to da sudim ikom jer sam u pogledu ukrasavanja tijela konzervativan, ali brate, fizioloska pod kozu? pa kaj se nisu spekli s necim, plikovi od opeklina su jos ljepsi ! 
<ivoks> libunique-aosi-aai 1.1.0 changelog Provjerava jedinstvenost vrijednosti atributa (npr. OIB) na razini imenika.
<ivoks> hah
<Mmike> mysql nezna timestampat svaki entry koji ode u log
<Mmike> kad upalis 'general query log'
<Mmike> uz-as
<Mmike> igustin, meni ce trebat par sati za ovo sve :)
<ivoks> pa imas binarylog
<ivoks> koji ima sve timestampove
<BotaniCar|2> nek si mu rek'o :)
<ivoks> ne znam kaj radi, ali binarylog ima timestampove, komentare
<ivoks> onak... svasta
<Mmike> da, samo kaj SELECT ne odlazi u binarylog :)
<ivoks> a treba ti select?
<weshmashian> http://i.imgur.com/a7vgU.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, ma jok, zajebavam se samo
<Mmike> naravno da mi treba select
<ivoks> jelly: brijem da je eduroam samo i iskljucivo wifi
<Vjetar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M93QmPSrqgE
<datase`> Vjetar: Title: Bitcharke Na Travi Svetlost Blica, Views: 114094, Rating: 89.2437%
<Vjetar> posebna posveta BotaniCar|2 :)
<BotaniCar|2> O da, jedna od boljih :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvI-LOHHzHw
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: Bad Copy Mozes ti to feat Bitcharke Na Travi, Views: 30602, Rating: 96.862746%
<ivoks> voditelj it sluzbe 'dobio sam mail za isvu rest api'
<ivoks> isti taj '....sta sad?'
<ivoks> ja 'pa to je samo mailing lista za one kojima treba API prema isvu-u'
<ivoks> voditelj '....'
<ivoks> voditelj '....'
<ivoks> ne zna sto je api
<ivoks> a kamoli rest
<ivoks> a carnet/srce/aaiedu/tkogod bas mora svaki mail poslati svima
<ivoks> i onda ovi zbunjeni zivkaju okolo da saznaju sto je to uopce sto citaju
<ivoks> Administratore matičnih ustanova molimo da provjere popis ustanova i po potrebi dostave/promjene podatke ovdje.
<ivoks> a ovdje je link na status
<ivoks> bez submit ili iceg slicnog
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vjetar> <Olivia> Well what brings you here?
<Vjetar> <Vjetar> omg
<Vjetar> <Olivia> What?
<Vjetar> <Vjetar> are you a brain dameged?
<Vjetar> <Olivia> bye
<Vjetar> <Vjetar> we talked before two days
<Vjetar> <Vjetar> And 
<Vjetar> <Olivia> I never think we talk before and how old are you
<Vjetar> <Vjetar> I'm considerin to report your "IRAQ story" to authorities
<Vjetar> <-- Olivia has quit (XMLSocket Connection closed
<Vjetar> :)
<ivoks> 14:44 < Vjetar> <Vjetar> we talked before two days
<ivoks> we talked two days ago
<ivoks> ;)
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> Ubuntu-english
<Vjetar> :)
<SilverSpace> i eto tako Samir u repki 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: daj ne seri
<ivoks> who the fuck is samir?
<dodobas> Samir amir mir ir i r :)
<SilverSpace> damir
<ivoks> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/beta-late-than-never-3/
<SilverSpace> sto ce sad bosanci reci kad je Stimac pozvao Samira u hr repku? :)
<obruT> Samir ? to neki hrvat ?
<SilverSpace> Bosanac :)
<SilverSpace> brazilski 
<hbogner> podrav
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pa kud ides?
<SilverSpace> eh slovenci http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/policija-ce-uskoro-pokucati-na-vrata-gradonacelnika-ljubljane-283123
<SilverSpace> kad necete svog janeza
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa nikud, upravo dosao :D
<hbogner> ali sutra/prekosutra, mozda za sloveniju po gume
<SilverSpace> kam 
<BotaniCar|2> imam 32bitnu virtualku i neke lowmem probleme s njom. Mogu li na toj istoj makini iskompajlirati 64bitni kernel i bezbolno ga podmetnuti, tako da se virtualka podize s njim ?
<BotaniCar|2> Centos, naravno :)
<jelly> vendor ne zna citati specku za 2d barkod.  Imagine my surprise
<hbogner> SilverSpace, bregana, lasic vjerojatno
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam fanboy barkodova, kaj delate ? :)=
<jelly> BotaniCar: opća uplatnica
<BotaniCar> Dodajete barkod na svoju ? Fino ! Di steka ?
<jelly> ne smijem reć :-)
<BotaniCar> posteno.
<jelly> BotaniCar: el evo ti hint: nova specka koristi UTF-8 za encoding, a barkod i podaci u njemu su polja fiksne veličine u bajtovima
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Mijenjaj specku !
<hbogner> hmm, net.hr promjenio dizajn
<Mmike> dodobas, pgbadger!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> vani je fakin 27c
<jelly> BotaniCar: stara specka, koju svi ostali koriste, je bila 8-bit i unutra je pisalo koji encoding se korist, i svi uglavnom toče windows-1250
<Mmike> zato je meni vruce :)
<hbogner> e Mmike pianje, jesi testirao sa onim watmetrom kolko ruter vuce struje?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ja mislio da ides do brezica :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: riskirat cu da zvucim glupo, ali odakle vam specka ? To je specka koju ste zadali sami sebi ili kaj ? 
<Mmike> hbogner, ne :/
<Mmike> hbogner, nije mi to palo na pamet :/
<Mmike> hbogner, jesam ja tebi vratio to?
<jelly> BotaniCar: HUB 3A http://www.hub.hr/Default.aspx?art=1991&sec=508
 * BotaniCar chita
<dodobas> Mmike: pravo
<hbogner> Mmike, nisi zato te pitm, da nam jer nestoplniram :P
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> mogu izmjerit vecera
<Mmike> nesmijem sad gasit ruter :/
<hbogner> ma kad god stignes u iducih tjedan-dva
<hbogner> joj, moram nove batzrijue za tipkovnivu uzet, oce vec prazne ap slova nedostaju
<jelly> BotaniCar: prethodna verzija http://www.hub.hr/Default.aspx?art=1734&sec=525
<jelly> sam barkod format se zove PDF417 (i nema veze sa Adobe PDF-om)
<BotaniCar> Je , upoznat sam s njim. malo ste u sranju, znas ? :)
<jelly> ma neeeeee 
<ivoks> opet sam kupio domacicu
<jelly> BotaniCar: specka je ok, i baš se čudim da su naše banke uspjele složiti kompetentan tehnički format
<jelly> odeš u konzum i platiš račun ftw
<BotaniCar> specka je jedno milju i pol daleko od OK , ali u svjetlu drugog dijela tvoje recenice .. 
<BotaniCar> kuzis PDF je ok standard, ali nije jedini, i da su malo mislili , nitko ne bi imao problem koji sad imate
<jelly> fiksne veličine polja su malo 80-te 
<hbogner> kaj su banke izabrale neku uber-super-duper-cool barkod spec
<jelly> hbogner: ne, nego stari lame format, ali za koji postoje jeftini readeri
<BotaniCar> hbogner: izabrale su standard koji se koristi od 80ih godina i od kojeg bi svi najradje pobjegli .. 
<hbogner> aha
<BotaniCar> al da, readeri se daju kupiti za kikiriki. 
<jelly> tako da teta u Konzumu može sa readerom za 50kn pročitati račun
<BotaniCar> kaj je najsmjesnije, KONZUM je los primjer, oni investiraju u opremu vise nego u ljude, al da, sve si rekao 
<jelly> (ali moji Google Goggles na tulifonu ne mogu jer kuže QR i 3of9 i koješta ali ovaj PDF417 ne)
<obruT> lijepo sam to izveo, prvo sam napravio rm -rf, a onda sam s pwd isao pogledat jesam li uopce u dobrom direktoriju :P
<jelly> obruT: i?
<obruT> bio sam u dobrom :)
<jelly> pih
<BotaniCar> hehe, sad gledam , app koji testiram podrzava 16 standarda crticnog koda :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne, ne podrzava PDF :) 
<BotaniCar> kad smo kod barkodova, stvar je otisla u kurac totalno , poceli su dodijeljivati identifikatore svakoj pojedinacnoj tableti u nekim pakiranjima :)
<jelly> P U S Č P S N P U S ...
<SilverSpace> puf
 * Mmike bas slaze mega-data warehouse i drkelji se s EAN kodovima :/
 * obruT upravo apdejta jebeni andr* bazirani telefon
<obruT> dosadni su s tim apdejtima :P
<ivoks> to me podsjetilo
<ivoks> izasao je jb za s3
<ivoks> vrijeme je da ga metnem :)
<obruT> ovah HTC i android su smece, ali fakat zesce smece, nabijem ih ja na smartphone
<obruT> prvo, odmah nakon apdejta mi pocne javljat neke annoying poruke "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped."
<obruT> i tako do beskonacno
<obruT> a onda je peder opet enableao gmail aplikaciju koju sam disejblo
<obruT> pa u picku materinu nek se gone sa tim pizdarijama
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jel to bio major update ili ista verzija?
<jelly> koji HTC?
<obruT> HTC One X... ne znam kakav apdejt, samo je javio da ima apdejt :P
<obruT> koliko vidim, nisam jedini koji je imao taj problem
<BotaniCar> treba imat 3 godine star android kao ja. Mojeg vise nitko ne azurira
<hbogner> mene samsung trazi samsung account za update, default rom je gore
<jelly> moj je 2 godine i na zalost jos ima OTA update
<SilverSpace> jos tri tjedna do linalne verzije 12.10
<obruT> sva sreca pa nisam kupio ovaj mob, da sam dao (tolike) pare za njega, a da me ovak zajebava, mislim da bih otisao u HTC i zabio precjedniku u supak
 * jelly zadovoljan
 * BotaniCar sretan s HTCjem
 * SilverSpace je legend ok
 * ivoks rutao i odavno ga nije briga za OTA
<ivoks> isss...
<SilverSpace> jos da me ne hebe ovaj rpi
<ivoks> koristim >1GB swapa
<ivoks> chrome poceo ubijati tabove
<hbogner> morat cu ja probat stavit 4.1
<jelly> HTC želi obrisati sve podatke s mobitela kod njihovog official root alata, to mi je veća tlaka vraćati nego što mi fali VPN i sitnice koje bi dobio rootom
<Mmike> kaj je OTA update?
<jelly> over the air, mobitel sam nađe i skine update
<jelly> tj. veli ti da je stigao novi firmver
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> prebacim se na chrome i imam sta vidjet
<ivoks> 30 'Mrtav je, Jime!' tabova
<ivoks> jel se sjeca netko...
<jelly> ivoks: Ctrl-Shift-Q i upali ga ponovo, nek se restora
<ivoks> svojevremeno se pricalo o obrtu koji to nije
<ivoks> naime, ako se radi godisnji promet manji od 50.000kn, da se ne mora registrirati obrt
<ivoks> tak nest... jel se netko sjeca kako se to zove?
<ivoks> za one koji izradjuju jeftini nakit i sl.
<jelly> rsync ne radi najoptimalnije sa velikim datotekama
<jelly> 126,084,972,544 100%   11.14MB/s    2:59:55 (xfer#8, to-check=21/49)
 * jelly rsynca tablespace fileove od baze koja ima 1.6TB
<jelly> biće 6-7 sati za "inkrementalni" rsync, umjesto 5-6 sati za kopiranje svega iznova
<jelly> pale cijene Allwinner A10 baziranih ARMova http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-pc-CS102-Android-Smart-android-4-0-tv-box-Allwinner-A10-1GB-RAM-4GB-ROM/644474030.html
<jelly> think rpi, 4 puta vise memorije, duplo jaci cpu, HDMI, ali bez GPIO-ova i etherneta, samo wifi po defaultu
<jelly> za 240 kuna
<ivoks> dolazi 64bitni arm
<jelly> samo nek dođe 
<jelly> ovo su čipovi namijenjeni za jeftine tablete i slično -- konkurencija će im biti nova 2x - 4x core generacija jeftinih čipova
<jelly> i naravno, Kinezi totalno ignoriraju GPL
<jelly> ili nemreš dobit kod koji ide u kernel, ili dobiš samo kernel, ili je kernel prestar, ili moraš potpisat NDA da bi dobio i kernel dio drivera
<jelly> allwinner je jedan od rijetkih vendora koji ne zahtijevaju NDA
<hbogner> ljudiovi koje zimske gume preporucate?
<hbogner> sava, fulda, yokohama, bridgestone?
<ivoks> hbogner: najbolje koje si mozes priustiti
<ivoks> gume nisu nesto na cemu bi se trebalo stedjeti
<hbogner> onda je to max bridgestone
<hbogner> michelin, goodyear i dunlop su mi previse
<ivoks> ja uzimam michelin alpine seriju
<ivoks> skupo je, al jebiga...
<hbogner> je ta je 62€
<ivoks> 62€?
<hbogner> sava 46, fičda 51, yokohama 53, bridgestone 56
<hbogner> da, 56 eura
<hbogner> *da 62 eura za gotovinu
<ivoks> mislim da je prije 200€ :)
<hbogner> ivoks, tvoje dimentije
<hbogner> moje su 185/60/14
<jelly> cm/kg/cm? O:-D
<hbogner> lol jelly, nisam ti ja tako mali
<ivoks> 205/50/17
<hbogner> ivoks, nije ni cudo da su tvoje 200 :D
<jelly> grip
<hbogner> ivoks, 162 eura za gotovinu tvoje dimenzije
<ivoks> alpine 3?
<hbogner> http://www.vulkanizerstvo-lasic.si/izdelek/000017050230/michelin-mi-alpin-a4-msbr-205-50-r17-93h
<ivoks> eh, u sloveniji
<hbogner> i to jos dobije spovrat poreza nazad
<hbogner> i onda su 135 :D
<hbogner> pa ti placaj kod nas 200 komad 
<ivoks> od tih 200, 50€ mi ide u PDV
<ivoks> dakle, placam 150
<jelly> kaj, gume, benzin, sve ide na firmu osim auta?
<hbogner> da, kaze adac da su michelin alpin a4 najbolje ocjenjene
<ivoks> jelly: i auto je na firmu
<ivoks> doduse, PDV se vise ne odbija
<jelly> ivoks: aha da, rekao si da je to greska koju ne bi ponovio 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> Michelin Alpin A4 M+S
<ivoks> 205 / 50 R17 93H
<ivoks> Za gotovinu:1.604,03
<SilverSpace> Bob Dylan: Crnci mogu nanjušiti bijelce rasiste, kao i Srbi Hrvate
<ivoks> jednostavno necu ici u sloveniju radi 500kn razlike
<ivoks> ne vrijede slovenci tolko :D
<ivoks> osim toga, takav pristup samo doprinosi trenutnom stanju
<ivoks> ionak vec imam zimske gume :)
<ivoks> alpine 3
<SilverSpace> te brazilke rijetko koja ima lijepo lice ali guzice http://www.24sata.hr/fun/cijenjeni-citatelji-na-vas-je-red-izaberite-najslau-guzu-brazila-283138
<SilverSpace> mladi medeki u ebelu su jako dobri 
<SilverSpace> Ogrebotine na iPhone5 normalne, kaže Apple
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> odoh
<hbogner> ove reklame za kredite stvarno treba zabranit
<hbogner> reklama ide ovak: nemate za nesto sto zelite, uzmite kredit
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> a tko ce to na kraju platit, ispada ko da banka daje lovu
<jelly> pa daje love
<jelly> jel bi trebali u reklami reci *ova lova je bitno skuplja za Vas nego da stedite X mjeseci
<hbogner> jelly, da su posteni bi :D   ali not gonna happen :D
<Vjetar> shmrc
<Vjetar> otišo mi jebotanicar
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> isto kao sto guraju revolving kreditne kartice
<jelly> "ne, necu revolving, hocu charge"
<hbogner> koja je razlika?
<hbogner> nekoristim bas kartice pa neznam, samo pbz tekuci racun karticu
<jelly> charge svaki mjesec naplati sve sto si kupio
<jelly> revolving svaki mjesec naplati samo odredjeni postotak onog sto si kupio, i lova koju das banci za kamate je puno, puno veca
<jelly> (po defaultu.  Izgovor je da mozes sam rucno odabrati koji iznos ces uplatiti)
<hbogner> aha, vise volim ovaj moj nacin, ako imam love na kartici platim, ako nemam, nekupujem :D
<SilverSpace> eh da ko ijma
<jelly> taj koji navodno nema ce dati VISE novaca
<hbogner> pa sta bi isao kupovati ako nemam?
<hbogner> treba samo razmisljat
<hbogner> i imat strpljenja
<jelly> kredit uzimas za hitnu intervenciju ili za nesto toliko veliko da ti se ne isplati stediti 20 godina 
 * SilverSpace je danas sretan jer jos nije shebao Rpi
<jelly> za redovne stvari na mjesecnoj - godisnjoj bazi ne koristis kredit
<SilverSpace> prije sam trebao reci 
<SilverSpace> nego sam napravio reboot
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> sta mu znaci overscan
<SilverSpace> opet i opet
<SilverSpace> mislim da me hebe nekvalitetno napajanje
<SilverSpace> za rpi
<SilverSpace> tek sam sad skuzio da si na tv mogu napraviti raspored 
<SilverSpace> da me podsjeti kad kaj pocinje
<SilverSpace> ln
<pale3> kolko vas ima, as ti majke
<jelly-home> preko nekoliko
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 17.5°C (12:45 AM CEST on September 28, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 85%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> .weather zadar
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zadar, Croatia is 21.0°C (12:30 AM CEST on September 28, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 83%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Steady). 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-28
<ivoks> hrt prati apple pristup
<ivoks> 'ovo je nas novi dizajn, ljepsi je'
<ivoks> heh, francuzi uveli 75% poreza na iznose preko 1 milijuna eura
<ivoks> znam da nisu imali vremena, ali takve mjere se ne bi trebale uvoditi preko noci - trebalo bi ih najaviti barem godinu dana unaprijed
<BotaniCar> ello
<MmikeDOMA> m
<weshmashian> \m/
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> klasika... imam danas prezentaciju... bijele hlace...
<dodobas> idem bicikom preko trga... jer tamo se necu zaprljati...
<dodobas> i onda naletim na lose fiksiranu plocu...
<dodobas> i klasika....
<vileni> bijele hlace i bicikl, na oblacno vrijeme, bas izazivas :)
<dodobas> ma joj... do sada nikad... ali nikad... i bas danas ...
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> android sa JB-om zna kada je poziv preusmjeren
<BotaniCar> nemas rezervnu obleku dodobas ? ccc , ja sam s detetom naucio da ako nekaj imam di moram bit lepi, kad cu malog voditi u vrtic, bude pol peciva ostavio na meni :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: thx for tip... now go finger yourself :P
<BotaniCar> dodobas: :( kaj ces, covjek uci dok je ziv :)
<BotaniCar> ./finger BotaniCar
<weshmashian> hm, kaj samo moje dijete samo trazi da mu se obrisu ruke cim se i malo zamaze?
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: moje je prestalo, jednostavno se obrise o mene ili tko je vec najbliyi 
<ivoks> jebate
<ivoks> morat cu natrag u koreu
<BotaniCar> dok je god o njihovom trosku .. :)
<ivoks> nije samo njihov trosak
<ivoks> moj trosak je, ne stignem si ni curu naci
<ivoks> a koreanke su ruzne :)
<jelly-home> picky
<BotaniCar> od biracha nema .. 
<ivoks> jako ruzne :)
<BotaniCar|2> ima netko remote desktop klijent ? Treba mi netko da vidi jel bum se mogel spojiti u firmu kad odem doma :)
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> mi nalinuxu ti imamo sve
<BotaniCar|2> samo nemate ofiz koji radi :) 
<BotaniCar|2> gle, rejveri: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGkKnldZHpE&feature=player_embedded
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Old Man Dance Battle In The Woods, Views: 73660, Rating: 98.16092%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: titanjce jedno :) kad chkdsk kaze bad clusters znaci da je disk u komi 
<BotaniCar> jest
<SilverSpace> ha to ce onda ubrzo nesto crknuti :)
<BotaniCar> ne nuzno
<jelly> also: neki virusi naprave lazne bad clustere
<BotaniCar> Nu, nema virusa za linux,a windowse silver koristi samo da provjeri disk :) 
<jelly> mmhmm
<Mmike> BotaniCar, de s tim nickovima, covjece
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> odluka je pala, michelin alpine a4, razliak izmedju nje i sava eskimo s3 je 9 eura :D
<ivoks> jesi gledao iste klase brzine?
<ivoks> mislim da je razlika u cijeni puno veca...
<hbogner> ivoks, 42 sava, 51 michelin
<hbogner> za moj auto su gume jeftinije
<ivoks> ista klasa brzine?
<hbogner> obje su 82T
<hbogner> znaci do 190
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> iste specifikacije brojcane, smao drugi proizvodjac
<hbogner> MS 175 / 65 R14 82T
<ivoks> 14?
<ivoks> eh...
<hbogner> da, to je stariji auto :D
<hbogner> nije neka nova jurilica sa 17"
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550431_10151071154921732_1204019822_n.jpg
<ivoks> ja si zimske uzmem 16"
<ivoks> i deblje
<hbogner> deblje?
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> meni kazu da su bolje uze
<ivoks> ma ne sire, vec deblje
<hbogner> agaa
<hbogner> vide "mesa"
<hbogner> kuzim
<ivoks> vise zraka
<ivoks> ne treba mi sportivo po ledu :)
<hbogner> he he he, moj ni nije sportivo pa sam miran :D
<hbogner> vec imam 14" celicne felge koje cekaju zimske gume, i alu na kjima su sad ljetne
<hbogner> tako da ide 14
<ivoks> ja imam dva seta felgi
<ivoks> lakse mi je promijeniti gume
<ivoks> mogu sam to napraviti
<hbogner> e pa to i ja imam
<ivoks> bravo :)
<hbogner> samo sto su trenutno zimske felge prazne, cekaju gume
<hbogner> i rodjak ima tako, on mi to preporucio
<ipozgaj> jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: frendov lap xp je gore :)
<hbogner> pozdrav americaninu
<SilverSpace> opa hamilton ode u mercedes shumi odlazi 
<SilverSpace> perez u McM
<ipozgaj> oj rus :)
<hbogner> oj sanfranciscaninu 
<hbogner> kako je tamo?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ti oces s mi+ojim nickovima ? 
<ipozgaj> noc :)
<BotaniCar> ti ih imas bar dva u svakom trenutku 
<BotaniCar> :)
<ipozgaj> malo mi se pridrijemalo oko 16h popodne, rekao ajde idem pol sata prileci
<ipozgaj> pa sam se probudio sad u pol 4 u noci :D
<ipozgaj> jos se nismo skroz rijesili jetlaga :)
<hbogner> he he he, ma proci ce to
<SilverSpace> konacno slozio nakon dva dana i dvije greske :)  Rpi da radi kak treba 
<SilverSpace> samo ne smijem usb pristekati na njega izgleda da mu fali struje skrsi se onda
<ivoks> neka cura imala fotosession na slanici
<ipozgaj> o dobio kre prinovu, nisam vidio
<ivoks> op... presvlacenje na plazi
<BotaniCar> ipozgaj: kak znas da je kre dobil prinovu (pricamo o djetetu, ne o nekoj novoj servercini, nadam se) ? :)
<SilverSpace> :) perverznjak 
<ipozgaj> BotaniCar: pticica mi sapnula :D
<ipozgaj> 2012. je godina, prati malo socijalne mreze :D
<ipozgaj> zena mu je u bolnici par dana, a on se jucer chechkirao na 4sq da ide posjetiti mamu i dijete :D
<ivoks> mozda zenu i punicu
<ipozgaj> ma nije, cestitao sam mu i rekao je hvala :D
<ipozgaj> dakle rodila je
<obruT> 13:17 < ipozgaj> 2012. je godina, prati malo socijalne mreze :D
<obruT> te socijalne mreze ce uskoro propast
<ipozgaj> :P
<obruT> mislim da je fejzbuk prvi
<ipozgaj> isto kao Yahoo, taj propada otkad sam prvi put dobio vezu na internet :P
 * obruT ce dici svoju asocijalnu mrezu
<jelly> g
<jelly> plus je moja asocijalna mreza
<jelly> prijavio se i nista ne radim ;-)
<ipozgaj> da :D
<ipozgaj> odem doruckovati nesto, gladan sam ko pas
<jelly> meni je novost da neko tu u hr koristi foursquare
<ivoks> ja koristim
<BotaniCar> meni je taj forsquare presmijesan, jos jedan dataload za moj siroti telefon, ood kojeg nemam koristi
<ivoks> u biti je super ideja
<ivoks> najbitniji dio te ideje je da se natjeces sa prijateljima
<ivoks> tko ce skupiti vise bodova
<ivoks> podilazi originalnoj borbi izmedju muskaraca
<ivoks> ...tko ima veceg
<hbogner> http://gopollgo.com/do-you-like-apple-maps-google-maps-nokia-maps-or-open-street-map
<BotaniCar> obzirom da rijetki imaju veceg, a nitko tvrdjeg od mog, to mi je bezveze :)
<ivoks> zato su ovi drugi smislili forsquare
<ivoks> u necemu mogu biti bolji
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> neki smrdljivci dovukli kajake na plazu
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kad si s Obijem bil na cugi ? :) 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: prepoznaj se https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534211_2487263997301_1822003661_n.jpg
<jelly> jel zna neko kak radi potpisivanje dokumenata certifikatom od FINE>
<BotaniCar> jelly: repost, pricalo se o tom nema 2 tjedna, kaj ne ?
<jelly> pita me kolega jel treba kakav komad hardvera -- na blef sam mu odgovorio da vjerojatno ne
<BotaniCar> Ne treba , ali ima ako hoces :)
<jelly> supač
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269080_2486875387586_1221647721_n.jpgž
<BotaniCar> bez +ž' na kraju .. 
<ivoks> idem se preselit na kauc
<BotaniCar> ./like
<ivoks> dosta pizzerije
<ivoks> cini se da ce i kisa
<jelly> BotaniCar: radi i sa ž!
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha , kul, thx :)
<jelly> linkedin je baš zabavan
<jelly> GROUPS YOU MAY LIKE: HrOUG - Hrvatska udruga Oracle korisnika
<BotaniCar> surely you like Oracle ..
<Mmike> jelly, da, to je i meni reklo :)
<jelly> samo zato Å¡to ga koristim...
<jelly> gle, bolji je od mysqla i postgresa skup, kad radi
<BotaniCar> ste primjetili da ovaj jelly ima navadu postaviti drugi dio recenice tak da potpuno negira prvi ?
<jelly> ako ti nikad nije jasno sto zapravo mislim, onda znaci da si dobro protumacio
<BotaniCar> U is like closed loop ! 
<jelly> ulogirao sam se na linkedin nakon godinu dana, uklikao sto acceptova, sad gledam dal mogu naci sliku koja nije bas jako ruzna u 5 minuta i to je to za iducih godinu dana
 * obruT nema lijepe slike :P jebiga, tak sam rodjen :P
<BotaniCar> slika za linkedin ? Tam moram nekaj u odijelu staviti, to mi se nece
<SilverSpace> hm ubacim u film titl na ubuntu radi a na rpi nece fuck
<SilverSpace> borba borba 
<jelly> polje od 10 7200 sata diskova je sporije nego polje od 36 15k sas diskova, ko bi reko
<BotaniCar> Ko bi rekao da je uzrok mojih problema s Squidom to kaj koristim chrome .. 
<jelly> chrome je cudna biljka
<BotaniCar> paz' sad .. imam neke stranice koje se osvjezavaju svakih 90 sec. Koristim chrome kao browser vec jedno vrijeme i sve dela. Pred ~5 dana pocnem svakih 10 min dobijati error 102 .. i,cimam ISP-a, provjere, njima sve ok dela .. rastavim i sastavim svoje proxye i gejtveje, nikakva korist , promijenim browser i sve dela
<ivoks> jucer jedan lik otisao iz canonicala
<ivoks> i gledamo di ce...
<ivoks> veli lik, necu se vise bavit IT-om, idem u poljoprivrednike
<ivoks> on i zena
<BotaniCar> nije ni lud
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> lagodniji zivot
<SilverSpace> hrana je biznis
<ivoks> bilo je iznenadjenje
<ivoks> oni koji odu, odu u google i slicne
<jelly> ...đenje!
<jelly> *boom*
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/527574_10151184262734834_946007347_n.jpg
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> :))
<jelly> nema uljeza, sve upotrebljive za istu svrhu
<ivoks> sve?
<ivoks> jedno je muskog roda
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa, relativno cesto se s njim vidim
<hbogner>  ha ha ha
<weshmashian> mmm.. Fiškalizacija
<ivoks> hrt1 - emisija o hrani
<ivoks> hrt2 - los film
<ivoks> rtl - necu ni komentirat
<ivoks> novatv - emisija o hrani
<ivoks> rtl2 - emisija o hrani
<weshmashian> youtube - lolcats
<ivoks> domatv - reklame o hrani
<ivoks> hrt3 - njemacka umjetnost
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: pozdravi ljudinu ! Nekak me zivot odmaknul od njega iako je gubica, ii placa pive :( 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: will do!
<ivoks> recite kaj hocete, ali ubuntu music je super
<BotaniCar> ja bi pivo, ili neko fino vino, kad vec pitas
<obruT> hrt3 ima dobrih filmova
<BotaniCar> ali ih nikad ne pustaju ?
<obruT> jedino sto ovi najzanimljiviji pocinju kad treba ic spavat :P nabijem ih
<ivoks> bas sam si kupio 3 albuma od incubusa
<ivoks> za 23 eura
<ivoks> cim sam kupio, eto ih i na kompu i na mobitelu
<ivoks> i mogu ih streamat s weba, gdje god bio
<BotaniCar|2> sad bi rekao par rijeci o muzicarima koji se nisu sposobni financirati koncertima nego muziku koja je njihov promo materijal naplacuju. Ali ok, svakom svoje
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa ne naplacuju to muzicari
<ivoks> vec diskografske kuce
<ivoks> nisam dao novce muzicarima, vec onima koji su snimili album u studiu
<BotaniCar|2> da da, nije govno vec se pas posro
<ivoks> eto ga na sad :)
<SilverSpace> raspbmc super radi 
<BotaniCar|2> Ok, dozvoli da se preformuliram. Ako citava ta industrija , koja je punija nametnika i parazita nego Zagrebacki ZET , nije sposobna nahraniti se i kupiti si ferarije od prihoda ostvarenih nastupima muzicara , vec pokusavaju naplatiti promo materijale (muziku), od mene mogu umrijeti od gladi. Poanta i je to da para od albuma ne zavrsi kod onih kod kojih bi trebalo nego kod parazita. 
<BotaniCar|2> Postujem ljude koji kupe CD jer su budale kao i ja koji kupujem kartu za tramvaj, ali ne mislim da ikom time rade uslugu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/28/apple-maps-apology-tim-cook/
<BotaniCar|2> Lol , appleov predstavnik preporuca MS alternativu :) Placem od smijeha , Jobs se okrece u grobu :)
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti postoji li uskrsnuce
<ivoks> jer ako jobs sad ne uskrsne... uskrsnuce je mit
<BotaniCar|2> nego, jel postoji neki nacin da kompletno disejblam network manager ? 
<BotaniCar|2> hocu od jednog linuxa napraviti gateway/proxy, a ovo *** od network managera mi se poplice pod nogama :)
<ivoks> naravno da mozes
<ivoks> ako staticki definiras adrese u /etc/network/interfaces, NM ce te uredjaje ignorirati
<ivoks> s/staticki//
<BotaniCar|2> ne sjecam se najbolje, ali kaj mi nije tam pisalo da ne definiram nikaj rucno jer ce konfiguracija potrajati do reboota ? Znam da sam s nekom slicnom gluparijom vec gnjavio ovdje
<BotaniCar|2> Ehh, da sam manje pusio kao mladji, sad bi mozda imao neku memoriju 
<BotaniCar|2> nis, idem prvo jednu virtualku strgat, prije nego krenem po zeljezu rokat' , thx
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar|2> Nis konkretno ivoks, samo se bojim sebe :) Prvo test na virtualki :)
<SilverSpace> hm izgleda da ovo fakat najbolje radi http://www.raspbmc.com/
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ako definiras interface u /etc/netw/inter, NM ga ignorira
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, ja odavno imam tu definirano staticek ip adrese
<hbogner> sve radi normalno
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: procitao sam to iznad, fala, al velim, prvo virtualka, da vidim da li ce ostatak setupa proci kako treba. Nemrem se s gatewayem zajebavat' 
<hbogner> samo nemoj zaboravit dodat dns u /etc/resolv.conf
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<hbogner> to je meni falilo na desktop mashinama kad sam im svima slozio statiku
<BotaniCar|2> desktopima nedam staticke adrese ni mrtav :) 
<hbogner> staticke lokalne adrese iza dhcp-a :D
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<hbogner> 192.168..
<hbogner> da se mogu spajat na njih po potrebi
<ivoks> ne treba u /etc/resolv.conf, dapace- *nemoj* to napraviti
<BotaniCar|2> desktop ima slusat ammu i tatu .. dhcp/dns i bok , da :)
<hbogner> ivoks, meni bez toga nije radilo
<ivoks> hbogner: ovisi o paketima koje imas
<hbogner> ali ovo moje je bila druga stvar a ne gateway
<ivoks> hbogner: ako imas instaliran resolvconf paket, brzo ces ostati bez resolv.confa :)
<ivoks> http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Defining_the_.28DNS.29_Nameservers
<jelly> dns-nameservers u interfaces(5), et voila, instant resolvconf(8) compat
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: TO !! to mi se nakon svakog reboota resetiralo, a ne /netw/inter !! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> sad sam se sjetio :)
<ivoks> If the resolvconf program is installed, you should not edit the resolv.conf configuration file manually as it will be dynamically changed by programs in the system. If you need to manually define the nameservers (as with a static inferface), add a line something like the following to the interfaces configuration file at /etc/network/interfaces:
<weshmashian> ono kad se host nemre spojit na guest, a svi ostali mogu
<ivoks> dns-nameservers 12.34.56.78 12.34.56.79
<hbogner> ahaa, cool
<hbogner> thx, sad sam nesto naucio
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da zbog neceg mrzim i network manager i resolvconf, to je to :) Zbog svoje nesposobnosti da se prilagodim :)
<ivoks> resolvconf ti daje vecu fleksibilnost
<ivoks> ali kao i bacula, treba znati gdje stisnuti gumb :)
<Mmike> bljakula
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: si videl link koji sam ti posvetil ? Si se pronasao ? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> koji
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar|2> jebat ga, nemam vise link, i resetirao sam irc. Uglavnom, kategorizacija manboobsa :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534211_2487263997301_1822003661_n.jpg
<weshmashian> vakula?
<jelly> scott bakula.
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, :P
<jelly> do not lick the screen, Mmike 
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<hbogner> jelly, ima novi monitro, jos je cist pa moze
<Mmike> daklem, ako ste misilsli da ce vam particionirane tablice u mysqlu pomoci da isti ne radi scan po svim tablicama - pogrijesili ste
 * weshmashian nije mislio
<BotaniCar|2> thinkie winkie :)
<jelly> lala
<rut> http://194.152.195.12/ ako netko hoce probat dal to sljaka :)
<ivoks> hm
<jelly> MPRH Upute za instalaciju antivirusa 
<jelly> rut: ^^ ?
<rut> ee pa free.. drzava casti :) (ako radi)
<jelly> web radi
<jelly> jesi li mislio da probamo dal taj softver radi?
<rut> nemate vi prozore
<jelly> a) radna stanica je na linuxima b) ne bi skidao radnom .exe sa weba od nekog ;-)
 * jelly takodjer pere ruke nakon pisanja
<ivoks> badnjak je praznik, jel?
<jelly> ivoks: u teoriji ne.
<rut> jel vi radite sto pametnog ili se samo pravite da radite ?
<ivoks> http://www.degraf.hr/kalendari/neradni-dani.htm
<ivoks> cini se da nije
<jelly> ali nemoj ocekivati da ces moci nesto obaviti u recimo tijelu drzavne uprave na Badnjak iza 14:00
<ivoks> to mi je jasno
<ivoks> ja ne ocekujem da tamo ikada mogu nesto obaviti
<jelly> :-(
<jelly> i onda sindikati zele ocuvati radna mjesta
<jelly> (al tu pricu smo vec x puta obavili)
<rut> evo nesto pametno onda .. zasto gnome-shell trosi toliko cpu kod sviranja sa yutuba (neovisno html5 ili flash / slide show)
<rut> ?
<rut> c2d / ubuntu 12.04.1 amd64 / nvidia 7400 - 250.x driver/
<jelly> 7400 je prilicno stara, pitanje je je li i html5 akceleriran
<rut> ma ok je 7400 .. sumnjam da je preslaba
<jelly> probaj neki desktop environment odn. window manager koji ne koristi Compositing ni 3D
<rut> pa zanima me koliko vama trosi gnome-shell cpu kod istog 
 * jelly ne koristi gnome
<rut> failback mode je OK . kako i treba biti
<rut> a da . ti koristis prozore :)
 * rut se pita sto nitko ne trosi gnome ovdje :)
<rut> hmm .. nista od domace pameti .. ocito treba guglat i trazit dalje iskustva 
<jelly> nemoj ocekivati previse od legacy drivera u kombinaciji sa compositing wm-om, ne cudi me da ima problema s videom
<jelly> mozes eventualno probati skinuti video sa nekim downloaderom i gledati u normalnom video playeru
<jelly> ili sa minitube
<rut> mene cisto zanimaju iskustva drugih o istom .. koliko kome trosi cpu i o kojem je hw rijec ..
<jelly> ok
<jelly> onda ljencari na kanalu dok se ne pojavi neko ko trosi gnomu
 * Mmike trosi gnomu
<Mmike> al' imam gnomu2
<Mmike> staru
<jelly> ta je bez ljuske
<Mmike> mislim da cu veceras probat zadnji ubuntu i gledat kaj se tu da napravit da mi to ok radi sve
 * jelly probao Fedoru 17 i ta gnoma izgleda cist ok
<jelly> al to je bilo u VM-u
<jelly> llvmpipe za grafiku, prikaz preko vnc ili redhatovog spice protokola, 0 akceleracije
<rut> vau .. pa ti si pravi geek :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> kako da u haproxy-adminu kazem da mi filtrira sranja po necem?!
<Mmike> pise --filter, al' to ne radi
<Mmike> ili ja to neznam
<rut> nebi znao .. nisam nikad koristio :)
 * rut zna da ima netko ko zna :P
<Mmike> http://trololololololololololo.com/
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Lana Del Rey – Summertime Sadness, Homestuck – Umbral Ultimatum, Homestuck – Courser, Homestuck – Frost, O2 – Zoids
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TAtRCJIqnk
<datase> ivoks: Title: Moses - Ten Commandments - Mel Brooks, Views: 910614, Rating: 96.190472%
<rut> http://i48.tinypic.com/66kxzp.png
<Mmike> dodobas, :P
<dodobas> Mmike: what :P
<jelly-home> The U.S. needs to push more resources into science, technology, engineering and math (STEM) education because technology companies are running into huge shortages of workers, said Brad Smith, Microsoft's general counsel and executive vice president.
<jelly-home> (via /.)
<jelly-home> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9231800/Microsoft_calls_for_5B_investment_in_U.S._education
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: postfix!
<jelly-home> https://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/248770195580125185
<jelly-home> "Hello World in cloud is involve 1 load balancer, 3 web server and 2 database server."
<obruT> dosta stedljivo na resursima :)
<obruT> ali zato imas bulletproof hello world :)
<jelly-home> "1 million monkey hit random key for 1 million year can able generate Hamlet but not internal Wiki documentation."
<rut> nema gnomasa :(
<jelly-home> bulletproof dok mysql replikacija ne poludi
<obruT> mike bi sigurno imao sto za reci na tu temu :)
<obruT> bas se lijepo zabavljam... sutra idem penjat, a gledam kolekciju filmica s gadnim padovima za vrijeme penjanja...
<obruT> bas motivirajuce :P
<jelly-home> "In devops you can able choose of have sinking feeling in stomach before, during or after deploy to production."
<jelly-home> majketi, ovaj mora da radi kod nas
<jelly-home> "In devops we are communicate with coworker only by JIRA ticket."
<jelly-home> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayMeza487M&feature=player_embedded
<datase> jelly-home: Title: KLINGON STYLE (Star Trek Parody of PSY - GANGNAM STYLE), Views: 1234, Rating: 96.76204%
<marko-_-> is there an ofline channel?
<marko-_-> offline*
<marko-_-> rabim malo hrvatske pomoci
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-29
<SilverSpace> dan
<marko-_-> ima kdo 5 minut casa?
<rut> ima
<marko-_-> there is no offtopic channel for ubuntu-hr right?
<marko-_-> Can i PM you? It's not ubuntu related
<rut> aj ne dosaduj
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> oyla
<SilverSpace> kako dodati usera u neku grupu 
<SilverSpace> iz terminala
<dodobas> sudo dodaj usera u neju grupu :P
<dodobas> usermod -G nova_grupa -a user
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vraze
<SilverSpace> koja borba sa ovim rpi
<SilverSpace> kaj god aptgetam poslje mi se srusi irazjebe sve
<SilverSpace> corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<SilverSpace> Segmentation fault
<ivoks> na debianoidima mozes i 'adduser user groupa'
<ivoks> rpi je bacanje novaca, ali nisi htio slusati :)
<ivoks> ovisi o binarnim blobovima (pa ne moze butati bilo sta), ima stari cpu...
<ivoks> novosti - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2YNR1KU1Xs
<datase> ivoks: Title: Unity WebApps Available In The Ubuntu 12.10 Repositories, Views: 184, Rating: 97.24138%
<rut> i jesl se pojavio koji gnomas ovdje :)
<SilverSpace> toga nema ovdje
<rut> ma kak nema ? pa sto ovdje svi na prozorima ?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zadnja verzija za rpi radi ok ako po njoj ne cackas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dakle, nema svrhu
<SilverSpace> rut: bome ne znam tko ovdje koristi gnome
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a ima :) naso sad neki xbmc i ne radi lose 
<rut> a sto koristite ?
<SilverSpace> na defoltni os se neda sloziti xbmc potrga se onda 
<SilverSpace> rut: unity
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> aa . vi ste new generation
<rut> ajde . neka
<SilverSpace> pa i nismo new generation koristimo sto nam pase :) svasta se tu koristi 
<SilverSpace> jedino ne znam tko je na gnome doduse ima ih na gnome 2 starome
<rut> slazem se ... stvar navike 
<ravilov> gnome3 sucks
 * ravilov je na xfce sa nekim gnome2 dodacima
 * rut ravilov sucks 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: slazem se ja bi najrade da je ostao gnome2
<rut> pa osto je .. ko ti brani instalirat 
<ivoks> nije ostao :)
<SilverSpace> a nista moram arch probati na rpi sa ovim ostalim nemam srece
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> ma sto nije ostao ... na bsd-u je jos uvjek 2.3x 
<ivoks> good luck with security updates
<ivoks> gnome 2 se vise ne razvija
<rut> a imas source pa kompajliraj 
<rut> ako nisi ljen naravno
<ivoks> ta verzija gtk-a se vise ne rzvija
<ivoks> hrpa librarya na kojima se gnome2 bazira se vise - ne razvija
<ivoks> sto znaci, nema patcheva za te verzije
<ivoks> dakle, sigurnosne zakrpe mozes napraviti samo sam, ako znas sto radis
<ivoks> dakle, nije samo 'kompajliraj'
<ivoks> na 12.10 baterija traje puno duze...
<ivoks> cini mi se 20-25% duze nego na 12.04
<rut> nismo pisali dali se razvija vec dali ga ima ili nema ..
<rut> jel ga moguce implementirat ili nije
<rut> pa onaj ko bi to radio valjda je svjestan toga u sto se upusta
<rut> u usporedi sa cime . 12.01 ?
<rut> ups . 04
<rut> krivo vidio ;)
<rut> a zasto je to tako ? jel mozes objasnit 
<ivoks> ako ces tako, mozes staviti i gnome1
<ivoks> o cem ti pricas covjece? onaj koji je svjestan...
<ivoks> GNOME (gnome.org) je digo ruke od gnome2
<ivoks> GTK (gtk.org) je digo ruke od GTK-a za gnome2
<ivoks> da, kod jos postoji - licenca kaze da mora biti dostupan
<ivoks> open source je, svatko ga moze preuzeti
<rut> jel postoji 2.3x ?
<rut> onda o cemu ti pises . 
<ivoks> ali oni koji su ga pisali su krenuli dalje i vise ne mare za njega
<rut> aj procitaj malo bolje
<ivoks> sto da procitam?
<ivoks> postoji i gnome 1.2
<rut> pa sto pises . nisam ja reko da se on razvija nego da ga ima 
<rut> da postoji kao takav . da i 1 i 2 
<rut> i sad 3
<ivoks> pa naravno da postoji, kazem
<ivoks> jer licenca kaze da mora postojati
<rut> ja nisam napisao da se razvija
<ivoks> to ne znaci da ga treba koristiti
<ivoks> postoji i kod za hrpu programa za koje ti ne bi palo na pamet da ih koristis
<rut> a zasto ne ?
<ivoks> jer ima sigurnosnih rupa koje nitko nece pokrpati
<rut> slazem se
<rut> al nije poanta u tome
<rut> procitaj se iz pocetka 
<rut> *sve
<ivoks> ti zelis reci da gnome 2 jos postoji, jel tako?
<ivoks> jesam li ja to igdje negirao?
<ivoks> samo sam rekao da se ... ma koji kurac se mucim s tobom
<rut> da i da se moze koristit
<rut> i ja sa tobom
<ivoks> :)
<rut> idete mi nakurac vas par "geekova" koji misle da sve znaju i sad sole pamet drugima .. drzite predavanja i okolo a ustvari nista niste sami smislili
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> lako je generalizirati
<rut> sve to drugi napisali i izdali van 
<ivoks> reci imenom i prezimenom tko nije nista napravio a soli pamet
<rut> ma neda mi se s tobom zamarat
<rut> ajmo kick/ban  
<rut> i to je to 
<rut> sirova snga
<ivoks> ne, ovdje se ne bana nekoga na temelju razgovora
<rut> i ako bas zelis manje ima sigur. rupa u zadnjoj stabilnoj ver gnome-a 2.32 nego u svim dosad. gnome3 unity-ima .. 
<ivoks> izbrojao si ih?
<rut> ti ces umjesto mene 
<rut> :)
<SilverSpace> pjevaj moju pjesmu 
<rut> ajde necemo se vise prep. 
<rut> ipak vas vecina radi na strasnim mainfremovima ... paravirtualizacijama . klusterima . its its :P
<ivoks> dosta posla za danas... nastavak sutra :)
<ivoks> pozdrav
<chaky> e
<chaky> blah
<MmikeDOMA> ae
<MmikeDOMA> skuzio sam da nisam pogledao 5tu sezonu big bang theoryja
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim kako :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: su mozda tu
<SilverSpace> kak se iz archa u terminalu traze paketi
<rut> man pacman
<Vjetar> večer BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> večer BotaniCar|2 
<SilverSpace> naso pacman -Ss
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: to je samo BotaniCar|2 zapeo za kabel :)
<Vjetar> lol
<SilverSpace> hebemti rpi kaj god gore stavim negde zapnem 
<SilverSpace> na jednom OS se da sloziti jedno a neda drugo i obrnuto 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-30
<dodobas> yeloka
<rut> vidi moje pile :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> SilverSpace: oce bit dva meksikanca iduce godine ? :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: dobar ti ovaj arch na rpi
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi na njemu steka xbmc
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa Perez u McL ... a Sauber ima test vozaca Esteban Gutierrez
<dodobas> sad kad je zavrsio GP2... mozda mu daju petkom na treninzima... da se malo provoza :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: aha
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo iduce godine
<SilverSpace> bome i ovih zadnjih sest bude napeto
<dodobas> ma to je platio red bull
<dodobas> od tih 6... nista...
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> fakat mi se poceo svidati arch
<SilverSpace> hm hm
<dodobas> SilverSpace: wtf? 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kak ubaciti usera u sudoers
<dodobas> isto kao i na ubuntu
<dodobas> visudo
<SilverSpace> pa promjenio sam tu i nista 
<SilverSpace> pi is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<dodobas> pa ovisi kako si promijenio...
<dodobas> recimo, omogucim wheel grupu za sudo i onda dodam korisnika u tu grupu
<SilverSpace> hm ni nakon nadogradnje xbmc ne radi blokira
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze to sam taki tak isprobavao 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: po ovome sam radio 
<SilverSpace> http://elinux.org/ArchLinux_Install_Guide#Secondary_Installation
<dodobas> pa tamo ti kaze... sto trebas napraviti za sudo :)
<SilverSpace> da ali mi ne radi :)
<dodobas> For additional groups, add the following: audio,lp,optical,storage,video,wheel,games,power,scanner 
<dodobas> logout pa login i mora raditi
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj radim krivo ali ne radi sad sam probao sloziti i drugog usera da koristi sudo ali ne radi ni taj 
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze 
<SilverSpace> glavno da radi root
<SilverSpace> a majke mu ga spalim krivi file sam editirao 
<rut> oce to 
<SilverSpace> rut: iz zg sam
<rut> ok .. onda nisi taj na kog sam mislio :)
<calmpitbull> dobar da
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> tak je
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj ima 
<calmpitbull> nista 
<calmpitbull> ama bas nista
<calmpitbull> a ti
<SilverSpace> nis cekam tekme 
<calmpitbull> kakve tekme?
<SilverSpace> i zajebavam se sa rpi
<SilverSpace> hokej i poslje real m
<calmpitbull> super....a kada ja ne gledam sport :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ajde lazem gledam ufc al kad ste me napali da to nije sport eee onda sam napisal da ne gledam sport... ajde kakav x games to da al nista ostalo osim americkog nogometa
<SilverSpace> pa i nije to sport 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> pa znam al kao boks je ???
<SilverSpace> hm pa ni bos
<SilverSpace> boks*
<calmpitbull> cekaj malo ni boks nije sport ili kaj?
<calmpitbull> i razmisljam da si stavim backtrack kao primary os
<SilverSpace> ne volim borilacke sportove
<SilverSpace> to mi je onako bljak krv i suze
<SilverSpace> backtrack nije losh
<calmpitbull> ja volim to ili nekakve kao skate, bmx, pa takve sportove
<calmpitbull> da al citam i pise da nije dobar kao primary os
<calmpitbull> a mrzim dual bootove tako da 
<calmpitbull> cu morat imat ili jedno ili drugo
<SilverSpace> dual boot ni ja ne volim jedino ako bas moram
<calmpitbull> ma da to je katastrofa... najbolje je imat vise kompova :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> bas me zanima win8 moram priznat...neko vrijeme razmisljao da si nekak nabavim mac a nakon citanja i prckanja po wm--macu odustao od toga
<calmpitbull> tako da imam onda sve doma :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: u /etc/sudoers s visudo editorom makni # sa ove linije: # %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL, a onda dodaj korisnika u grupu wheel. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sudo#Example_Entries
<calmpitbull> kaj tu svi usate samo Ubuntu??
<chaky> usate?
<calmpitbull> koristite
<chaky> ja ne
<calmpitbull> ;)
<calmpitbull> sto imas ti
<chaky> archlinux
<SilverSpace> chaky: da kad otvorim sa visudo otvori mi prazan file :) ali naso sam di taj arch drzi tu konfiguraciju
<chaky> pa drzi je u /etc/sudoers, gdje i inace treba biti
<chaky> barem je tako kod mene
<dodobas> chaky: heretiku :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je arch za rpi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: isto je... damit
<SilverSpace> ali nema veze odustao sam od arch na rpi
<SilverSpace> openelec sa xbmc mi za sada ok 
<rut> di ste hakeri :)
<jelly-home> zapravo, rpi bi mogao biti ok kao mikrokontroler, ima 10-20 GPOI linija za koristenje
<jelly-home> GPIO
<rut> ili bolje receno malo bolji digitron  :P
<no1knows> pozdrav
<jelly-home> ne znam ko je ovaj rut, ali lik nema pojma o cemu prica, svaki komentar mu je ili besmislen ili pogresan ili bezobrazan
<jelly-home> u tri dana sam vidio doslovno jedan redak koji je napisao a da ima neku svrhu
<jelly-home> <SilverSpace> [20:03:48] kak se iz archa u terminalu traze paketi <rut> [20:08:22] man pacman
<MmikeRMRM> Hi Mauro,
<MmikeRMRM> Thanks for your report, I'll fix that in the next version.
<MmikeRMRM> Never been called Mauro before :)
<rut> ne znam ko je ovaj rut, ali lik nema pojma o cemu prica, svaki
<rut> +komentar mu je ili besmislen ili pogresan ili bezobrazan
<rut> <jelly-home> u tri dana sam vidio doslovno jedan redak koji je napisao a da
<rut> +ima neku svrhu
<rut> a ja neznam koji si ti lik
<rut> da .znam . ti si onaj "geeek" 
<rut> noob
<hbogner> o Mauro kao ide :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-23
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<api984-home> dobar jutar
<ivoks> jebo HZZ
<ivoks> koji k ja drzavi moram nositi dokaz da sam nesto platio toj istoj drzavi
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> ivoks, pa zato sto drzava ne zna
<ravilov> sta mislis da su oni povezani? :p
<jelly> e-hrvatska!
<weshmashian> e, hrvatska
<obruT> nevjerojatno je koliko je braindamaged sloziti oracle i php da rade skupa
<jelly> ?
<jelly> zar ne radi ./configure --with-oci8=shared,instantclient,/usr/lib/oracle/<OIC version>/client/lib kak pise u readme-ju
<obruT> ne
<obruT> kaze i sam da je glup i da ne moze naci di je lib instaliran
<obruT> oci8 sam uspio instalirati da sam mu rucno tutnuo sve, ali pdo_oci me psihicki maltretira
<obruT> idem po nesto slatko :P
<dodobas> jel radio tko s cloudflare ?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-24
<JasamJasam> SteamOS ? WTF :) Linux za igranje, sad sam sve vidio :)
<calmpitbull> pa zasto ne
<jelly-home> bitno bolje od windowsa za igranje, rekao bih
<JasamJasam> Nemam apsolutno nista protiv, dapace. jelly,a kak bi ti to znao ? Em SteamOS nije gotov, em se dam kladiti da se bas ne igras :9
<jelly-home> valve ce izdati i hardversku platformu na kojoj ce se to vrtit
<JasamJasam> Jebenica :) 
<JasamJasam> tak i treba, aplajanz za igranje i bok 
<calmpitbull> pa linux os za igranje je meni bas dobra stvar...prije sam dosta igrao, dok sam jos bio mlad glup i na windowsima.
<calmpitbull> sada sam star i glup i na linuxima ;)
<JasamJasam> Ja sam kontinuirano glup i OS-indifferent
<JasamJasam> samo centos mrzim 
<JasamJasam> a i to po duznosti 
<calmpitbull> ma ja moram priznat da mi fale dobre igre na linuxima kako AA3 i ghost reacon online
<calmpitbull> tako da kada dodje steam os ja skidam i instaliram 
<calmpitbull> i nista se nece mjenjati biti cu star i glup i na linuxima
<calmpitbull> win win
<jelly-home> lin lin!
<JasamJasam> Dajte im jos 10 godina i svi cete vi vrtiti MS linux :) Kojeg ce u medjuvremenu otkupiti cocacola, koju ce pak prije toga otkupiti japanci 
<calmpitbull> mislis monsanto 
<jelly-home> kinezi
<calmpitbull> slazem se sa jellyjem
<JasamJasam> Krivo sam napisao, hvala jelly :) 
<JasamJasam> Hehe, s tjedan i pol zakasnjenja mi je shefica danas rekla da sam najbolji sistemac na svijetu :) Odem se luftat na terasu i osjecati nadmocno :) 
<jelly-home> hoce li to iskazati i monetarno
<JasamJasam> Da, dobio sam jednu lijepu koverticu nepoznatog sadrzaja 
<jelly-home> spore antraksa
<JasamJasam> Fakat nemrem rec, ovakvi il onakvi, ali ovim mojima nije mrsko nekad zavuc ruku u blagajnu i isplatiti simbolicne bonuse
<calmpitbull> JasamJasam: ja mislim da je to samo priprema jer ces dobit neko sranje za napravit koje nitko ne zeli 
<JasamJasam> calmpitbull: sranja koja nitko ne zeli napraviti dobijam svako jutro, to je u opisu radnog mjesta :)
<JasamJasam> Kak volim newse ponekad, kad se nadje netko kom nije ciloj peglati ego tamo, nego pomoci :) 
<calmpitbull> eee pa sada razmisli kaj ces dobit
<JasamJasam> calmpitbull: probleme koji mi nisu posluzeni ni ne razmatram
<calmpitbull> zen varjanta----respect
<JasamJasam> Posudila mi je prijateljica knjigu zan prica, nista ne razumijem. U jednom hramu bili ovaj i onaj, pita ovaj onog koja je bit svega, ovaj drugi mu prosuje kantu vode po podu i ode. Kraj price .. 
<JasamJasam> Mora da je problem s moje strane :)
<calmpitbull> pa poanta je u tome da nitko nema pojma. A mi e bavimo sa prolivenom vodom hahahaha
<JasamJasam> calmpitbull: bi li mi citao price, uz objasnjavanje ? :) 
<calmpitbull> nema panike
<calmpitbull> ako si zgodna cura :=
<calmpitbull> :)
<JasamJasam> se nekom da kliknuti i potvrditi/negirati mi da se URL www.digera.hr otvara ? 
<jelly-home> otvara se
<JasamJasam> falalepa
<calmpitbull> tako je
<JasamJasam> provjerim stvar s hostova na dva providera, obavijestim kog treba, i dobijem nazad "ne radi" .. jeste ocistili cache ? Ma jesmooo .. mhmm
<jelly-home> nice ip address
<JasamJasam> onaj hetzner-server od neki dan, imaju fine blokove, lako se pamti :) 
<JasamJasam> Kak vi pamtite ( da li ) v6 adrese ? Ja ne mogu :( 
<jelly-home> nema sanse
<JasamJasam> lupio sam "oznaci interesnu grupu procitanom" u tandrbrdu, mogu kak undoat' to ? :D
<jelly-home> full brzim cupanjem power kabla?
<jelly-home> (too late!)
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao s eurephia pluginom za openvpn?
<JasamJasam> jelly-home :) :) 
<jelly-home> najsigurniji nacin za undelete na ext3-4
<JasamJasam> Iskreno, bacio sam dva smajlija s razlogom, prvi jer je ponudjeno rjesenje zabavno, drugi kad sam skuzio da me mozda ne zezas :) 
<JasamJasam> Zašto žirafa ima dugačak vrat?
<JasamJasam> -Pa mora,sirota,živi u planinu i to...
<JasamJasam> Kaže Mujo Hasi: - Zamisli, sinoć oko ponoći stigne mi SMS: "Trebaju li vam drva?" Ja odgovorim: "Ne trebaju!"
<JasamJasam> I? - I jutros pogledam iza kuće... kad ono nema mi drva
<ivoks> nabavio sam si mehanicku tipkovnicu :)
<ivoks> preporod
<calmpitbull> ivoks: kakvu si imao prije...na dodir?
<ivoks> ne, s membranom
<ivoks> sad imam jednu s cherry mx blue tipkama
<ivoks> 900kn je kostala :/
<calmpitbull> koja je to tocno
<calmpitbull> bas me zanima
<JasamJasam> 900kn za tastaturu .. definitivno mi treba alternativni izvor prihoda, nisam doma nikad imao ni tako skup procesor :) 
<calmpitbull> ja ti imam staru razer tipkovnicu...radi i to je bitno
<calmpitbull> i jos nema onaj ogromni enter vec samo horizontalni
<ivoks> pa ovo je razer
<ivoks> blackwidow 2013
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDQNusHVrEY
<datase> ivoks: Title: Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2013 Mechanical Keyboard Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips, Views: 237560, Rating: 99.15182%
<ivoks> kilu i pol je teska
<JasamJasam> To te ja pitam, kad mozes i tipkati i raditi barikade s njom ! 
<vileni> ja bi ovu http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfirerapid/
<calmpitbull> http://reviews.cnet.com/keyboards/razer-tarantula/4505-3134_7-31637439.html
<calmpitbull> ovo je moja
<jelly> odmah mi je lakse kad vidim da je moja tipkovnica "samo" 500kn
<calmpitbull> lakse za 500 kn :)
<ivoks> imao sam i ja jednu za onda 300kn
<ivoks> steelseries shift
<ivoks> ovo je neusporedivo bolje
<ivoks> vidjet cemo koliko cu imati typoa s vremenom
<ivoks> kak sam mutav
<hrvojem> ivoks: ima US raspored ili HR?
<ivoks> eurephia mi uopce ne treba vise
<ivoks> hrvojem: us
<ivoks> i uzeo sam ovu koja ne svijetli :)
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=tipkovnica-razer-blackwidow-2013-gaming-keyboard-crna-usb&option=artikl&id_artikl=101.201.050
<JasamJasam> Windowsi 8 su mi na trenutak prepoznali prst kao USB device :) Spajao sam datakabl telefona,i bio sam staticki nabijen. Nakon umetanja kabla u PC sam dotakao slobodni konektor i cuo se onaj zvuk koji puste kad ustekas USB device :) Nisam nista spalio :)
<JasamJasam> Two atoms are walking down the street. One says, "I think I lost an electron". The other one says, "are you sure?".."Yeah...I'm positive".
<jelly> instantrimshot.com
<jelly> <maverick> Pita mali cigo oca:
<jelly> <maverick> - Tato, koja je razlika između besplatno i džabe?
<jelly> <maverick> - Pa znaš kako... ti ideš u školu besplatno, ali džabe!
<ivoks> coolio
<ivoks> http://youtu.be/VWN0ctPi5cw
<datase> ivoks: Title: MultiPath TCP, Views: 8682, Rating: 100.0%
<JasamJasam> jelly:  : ) 
<ivoks> http://bigthink.com/strange-maps/131-us-states-renamed-for-countries-with-similar-gdps
<ivoks> south dakota = croatia
<ivoks> :))
<jelly> pripizdina donja
<JasamJasam> http://i.imgur.com/WM8DIm8.jpg
<weshmashian> mornin'
<JasamJasam> Ako dobro citam, sadrzaj crona za nekog imenovanog korisnika ( recimo BotaniCar ) nije zapisan u ni jednoj fajli vec se cuva u bazi/memoriji ? 
<obruT> trebao bi biti u /var/spool/cron/username 
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> to je bio zadnji put da se nisam brijao 3 tjedna
<hrvojem> haha samo tri tjedna :)
<hrvojem> ja sam 2 i pol mjeseca izgurao 
<ivoks> brijao sam se sat vremena
<ivoks> s britvicom
<hrvojem> uf, ma to s masinicom prvo skratis, pa onda britvica
<hrvojem> ja vec nakon 2 tjedna ne mogu sa britvicom, bez da odvojim 40ak minuta
<ivoks> nisam imao masinicu
<ivoks> a na otoku sam
<ivoks> pa... nema druge
<ivoks> mislio sam uzeti skare, ali sam se onda uozbiljio
<calmpitbull_> ivoks: a noz, mogao si ka rambo
<jelly> JasamJasam: "baza" je skup datoteka u /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<JasamJasam> jelly,obruT: fala, rijesio 
<obruT> pih, ja se nisam brijao godinama :)
<JasamJasam> morao sam rekreirati izgubljeni crontab, a nisam backupirao cijeli /var/spool , veselje 
<jelly> sve sam kekse prodao, ispočetka krenuo, ooj
<JasamJasam> :) 
<jelly> dobijo 59 nebeskih komada čokolade (+118% bonusa) za žrtvu 1800 bilijuna kekasa
<JasamJasam> "whiskey is sunlight held together by water" :) 
<CTCP3> lol
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 39559316598 Sep 24 17:33      /var/www/vhosts/[cenzura]p.hr/statistics/logs/error_log
<jelly> http://ant.hr/ax
<jelly> %$#!% raid 6 $#@% sata diskovi
<jelly> fsck stoji 20 minuta na 28.8% i... nista
<jelly> disk 100% busy
<SilverSpace> crko?
<jelly-home> ne, samo su spori
<jelly-home> diskovi na 7200 su manje-vise neupotrebljivi za random io
<gheeghee> ma nisu, odlicni su, a kada zauzimaju 100% cpu kod fsck onda rade jos bolje i to im je znak da ce raditi jos dugo i pouzdano :)
<gheeghee> da i sigurno su WD
<jelly-home> u midrange storageima su obicno seagate ili toshiba; davno prije je znao biti i maxtor.  WD nisam nikad vidio u icem profesionalnom.
<gheeghee> zato i kazem :)
<gheeghee> imao sam pun ormar crknutih WD-a
<gheeghee> kreten, nisam se sjetio izvaditi NdFeB magnete kad sam ih bacio
<obruT> vis vraga, meni je u zadnjih 7-8 godina crko samo seagate
 * jelly-home ne broji -- u zadnjih 10-15 godina su svi vendori su imali serijske bagove, ukljucujuci vendore koji vise ne postoje
<jelly-home> ibm/hitachi, seagate, wd, maxtora se ne sjecam al sigurno je nesto imao, dva samsunga koja imam imaju silent write failure bug
<SilverSpace> meni su crkavali najvise seagate
<CTCP3> pitanje je zbog ceg su vam crkavali seagateovi
<CTCP3> ja sam imo slucajeve samo s onim shebanim firmwareom
<CTCP3> dok su WD-i kotili milijune bad sectora
<gheeghee> ST nakon upgradea firmware-a mi je jos resetirao brojcanike radnih sati i peak temperature tako da sam ga "pomladio" u slucaju prodaje ;)
<gheeghee> ST su zakon (<= 1TB), preko 1TB su bili banana
<CTCP3> i 1 TB su takodjer krepavali ko blesavi radi firmwarea
<CTCP3> mene su debili iz seagatea jos sjebali
<gheeghee> ok, no kad si sredio fw sve 5, mehanika im je odlicna
<CTCP3> poslali mi firmware za prevenciju buga
<CTCP3> pa je taj firmware bio sheban i zaklo mi disk
<gheeghee> uf, hehe
<CTCP3> i onda kad sam ih kontaktirao
<CTCP3> pravili se blesavi
<gheeghee> preventivno su te sjebali :D
<CTCP3> "nije do njih, njima je sve ok"
<CTCP3> da
<CTCP3> bolje da nis nisam diro
<CTCP3> pa sam htio da ga poprave
<CTCP3> al su rekli da je "nepopravljivo"
<CTCP3> makar ga se moglo sredit s onim kablovima, cim vec
<CTCP3> no ostavio sam HDD u ormaru
<CTCP3> skoro godinu dana
<CTCP3> kad su napokon poceli priznavat da ima problema
<CTCP3> i uspio sam s najnovijim firmwareom ga povratit
<CTCP3> jer nije bio totalno zaklan
<CTCP3> a debosi iz seagate mi govorila da je oso totalka
<gheeghee> da, ima onda dva pina za serijski mu pristupiti
<CTCP3> da mu nema pomoci itd
<CTCP3> ma totalni debili
<CTCP3> nakon toga, nikad vise seagate
<CTCP3> hitachii su bili odlicni
<CTCP3> a najbolji su bili samsungi od 2 TB
<CTCP3> njih sam kupio jedno 50 kom
<gheeghee> neznam, ja i dalje samo njih biram ako su do 1tb
<gheeghee> sa samsung green majka
<CTCP3> savrseno tihi i hladni i brzi
<gheeghee> imam ih nekoliko i pre zadovoljan
<gheeghee> 1.5 i 2 tb
<CTCP3> Sasmung F4 2 TB
<CTCP3> najbolji hardovi kaj sam vidio
<CTCP3> 130 MB/s
<CTCP3> temperatura oko 25-30 C
<CTCP3> multitasking savrsen
<CTCP3> nijedan krepan
<CTCP3> nit bad sectora
<CTCP3> na uzorku od 50 kom
<gheeghee> nemam pojma za brzinu jer nemam razloga ni benchmarkat kada rade odlicno
<CTCP3> ma isprobao sam sam ovak iz zajebancije
<CTCP3> inace, najgore na HDD-ima je multitasking
<CTCP3> kad ides radit vise stvari odjednom
<CTCP3> zakolju se
<CTCP3> al samsung bez ikih problema
<CTCP3> radim 2 reada/writea po 60 MB/s svaki
<CTCP3> pa 4 po 30 MB/s svaki
<CTCP3> bez ikakvih zaguseja
<CTCP3> to nisam mogo ni na jednim drugim hddima
<CTCP3> i da, jos cijena
<CTCP3> bili su po 450 kn za 2 TB
<gheeghee> naravno
<CTCP3> ono malo prije onih poplava, ceg vec
<gheeghee> fukushime
<gheeghee> nije mi jasno da ih vise nema za nabaviti
<CTCP3> debili prestali proizvodit
<CTCP3> osto je samo seagate i WD
<CTCP3> ni hitachia nema
<CTCP3> hitachi mi je bio No2
<CTCP3> vruc za popizdit
<CTCP3> al pouzdan
<CTCP3> njih sam imo oko 10 kom
<CTCP3> radili ko urica
<gheeghee> wd za mene nije opcija, to je olicenje nepouzdanosti
<CTCP3> wd je najvece smece
<CTCP3> pogotovo oni green
<CTCP3> od jedno 10 kom, svi su kotili bad sectore ko blesavi
<CTCP3> jedino kaj im valja su oni skupi "RAID EDITION"
<CTCP3> ti rade ok
<gheeghee> imam jedan u pc-u 3tb wd green, od kad sam ga kupio upalio sam ga dva - tri puta samo za neko prebacivanje
<gheeghee> jer naravno nije vise bilo samsunga
<CTCP3> i jel valjaju sta ti od 3 TB
<gheeghee> bo, koristio sam ga 2-3 puta
<gheeghee> tada je radio
<CTCP3> seagate je kupio samsung :(
<CTCP3> a wd hitachi
<gheeghee> da upravo gledam
<gheeghee> ima li tko AMD-FX8350?
<gheeghee> zanima me kolika mu je idle tempreratura uz kakvo hladjenje
<gheeghee> i da nie OC
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-25
<dodobas> yello
<api984-home> jutro ljudi
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
 * jelly-home se pita koliko ce trebati SilverSpaceu da nabavi http://liliputing.com/2013/09/139-intel-nuc-bay-trail-chip-way.html
<calmpitbull> jel ima netko od vas raspberry pi 
<obruT> ima
<calmpitbull> obruT: za sto koristis masinicu
<obruT> trenutno za raznorazna testiranja pa dignem image koji mi treba...
<calmpitbull> dobro
<obruT> i to je to ? :)
<obruT> ja imam 100 ideja za sto ga koristit, no moram nabavit 100 primjeraka prije :)
<obruT> zato ovaj ni ne zelim stavit za nesto konkretno pa se nemam s cim igrat :)
<calmpitbull> cluster?
<calmpitbull> ma ne ja sam mislio stavit odnosno malo se igrat sa tim...moza cloud ili web server...jer to se moze pa vidjet kak to cudo radi
<api984-home>  http://www.netokracija.com/the-geek-gathering-nova-cijena-57063?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+netokracija+%28Netokracija%29 bit ce zanimljivo
<calmpitbull> obruT: 100X500kn 
<obruT> ne znam koji je smisao dizanja clustera sa rpi-jevima osim ako bas nemas potrebu da bas simuliras vecu kolicinu fizickih masina... sto se tice performansi, mislim da odnos cijene/performanse nije bas neki
<calmpitbull> pa to je to...cluster barem za mene (me rookie--u pro) al ja bi bas to htio :)
<jelly> obruT: apsolutno neisplativo ako gledas cijenu
<JasamJasam> ne znam kak je Cameo uspio uci u dug, ne-jeftini su taksiji. Od Tuskanca do Kozjaka - 40 kn
<JasamJasam> *jutro
<obruT> api984-home: ćeš ići na konfu ?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<JasamJasam> \o/
<JasamJasam> jelly: ti hranis dpkg bota podacima ? 
<jelly> JasamJasam: svi ga hrane
<JasamJasam> jelly: kak to mislis, opovi na #d ? 
<jelly> JasamJasam: ne, bilo tko moze dodavati i updateati faktoide
<JasamJasam> Reci mi da postoje i moderatori 
<jelly> ne bash
<JasamJasam> Pa, u tom slucaju - bot je preizvrstan 
<JasamJasam> U stvari sam vidio prepisku na offtopic i htio cestitati kom god tko drzi bota u redu, nista, idem na terasu zahvaliti Zajednici jednim urlikom :)
<obruT> http://t.qkme.me/3pokom.jpg
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/OSzZGls
<api984-home>  http://www.netokracija.com/imessage-chat-android-57172?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+netokracija+%28Netokracija%29
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/
<ivoks> bummer
<jelly> eh, njih svako malo neko dosa
<jelly> (osim toga, platforma im je... neoptimalna)
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/BL56u9b.jpg
<ivoks> slatko :)
<JasamJasam> A kaj, pol Tajlanda jede ovakve ili onakve kukce, kaj si ne bi mali negro priustio :)
<obruT> pa kad smo bili tamo, ekipa je isprobavala sve zive kukce, cak i moja zena pa sam razmisljao sto bi kad mi htjela dat pusu poslije toga :P
<jelly> hrskavo?
<obruT> yep :)
<obruT> a frendovi su jeli i neke mini hobotnice sa zara :) to nije izgledalo hrskavo :)
<obruT> steta sto nisam jos stavio fotke na net... imam sve dokumentirano :)
<JasamJasam> Cuj, ako to znaci da te ne mogu vidjeti kako jedes kukce, bolje neka nisi :) 
<calmpitbull> ak si gladan ces jest
<ivoks> skoro sam zbog korijena od lovora ostao bez kuce
<ivoks> cijela terasa se micala dok sam ga vadio
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ako ne procitas prvi dio:::: skoro sam zbog korijena od lovora ostao bez kuce je poprilicno smjesno
<JasamJasam> :))))))))))))))))
<jelly> prljave misli
<JasamJasam> http://i.imgur.com/Qt8qGyd.png
<ivoks> ole
<ivoks> (host mail.vip.hr[212.91.113.3] said: 452 Insufficient system storage (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<JasamJasam> *zagrc*
<ivoks> pa ak znate nekog admina u vipu
<JasamJasam> jelly: ovo bi se tebi moglo dopasti (MLP) http://i.imgur.com/i1nAlyC.gif
<jelly> eugh
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/wY058
<jelly> umjesto "compiling", /me ima "restoring"
<jelly> first world problem: restore prebrz
<JasamJasam> Aww, pustio sam suzu na to ... nemres ni odspavati, ovaj vec sve vratio .. dzaba si se pisao za nocnu smjenu 
<jelly> 150GB, channel r1: restore complete, elapsed time: 00:07:25
<JasamJasam> niste nikaj jeftinije/sporije mogli nabaviti ? Makar imalo i kakav koristan feature :) 
<jelly> to _je_ na sporim diskovima
<JasamJasam> Re: 1st world problems: http://i.imgur.com/ypLqggl.png
<jelly> (za sekvencijalni pristup su brzi, za bilo sto drugo nisu)
<JasamJasam> Ja koristim nekakve diskove koji su za ekvencijalni pristup spori, a i za sve ostale :) 
<JasamJasam> S cega restoras, usput ? 
<JasamJasam> ( kaj je backup media)
<jelly> LTO4
<JasamJasam> MrzimTrake
<JasamJasam> Ne usudim se pitati posto su kazete i koliko cesto reciklirate 
<jelly> ~200kn; sto mislis pod recikliranjem?
<JasamJasam> Nakon koliko upotreba je mediju gotov zivotni ciklus
<jelly> 250 full rewriteova, navodno
<JasamJasam> Imate ih tak kratko da do tog jos nije doslo, ili je iza "navodno" neki drugi razlog ?
<jelly> najstariji mediji, 2009, imaju cca 50-100
<JasamJasam> Pff, zvucite kao ozbiljna firma koja brine o bekapovima .. 
<jelly> imaju i ogranicen broj mountova, mislim 3k ili 5k
<JasamJasam> o0o0o , vish, tog se ne bi sjetio nikad 
<jelly> kao sto svaki admin zna, bekapi uopce nisu bitni
<jelly> _restoreovi_ su bitni
<JasamJasam> hhe +1 za to 
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> vecer
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> English text follows a very clean and sharp exponential decline in matches as the pattern length increases. From the above analysis of Jane Austin's Pride and Prejudice, a fifteen-character pattern has less than a 2% chance of occurring twice in the same chapter.
<ivoks> By contrast, computer code contains far more repetitions. From the above analysis of the Linux Kernel's source code, a fifteen-character pattern is likely to occur 250 times in the same file. Interestingly, the overwhelming majority of these repetitions are not caused by code itself, but instead by decorative ASCII art. In particular, horizontal lines formed from repeated characters intended to separate one code block from another. The worst offender i
<ivoks>  /* ==================================================================== */
<SilverSpace> Talijanska policija istražuje je li Linić u Italiji prao novac!
<gheeghee> nije linic prao lovu u italiji, samo je koristio talijanski deterdzent
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-26
<ivoks> lik hoce aaiedu account
<ivoks> ima dvije rijeci u imenu
<ivoks> i pet u prezimenu
<ivoks> a svi ga zovu cho
<vileni> haha
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<BotaniCar> morgen ! 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/LZBZKek.jpg
<BotaniCar> el kamera na novijim telefonima zasticena gorilaglassom ili necim drugim ?
<BotaniCar> Cable management at it's finest: http://i.imgur.com/2zalQej.jpg
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> popizdit cu
<ivoks> fakat cu jedan dan popizdit
<calmpitbull> ivoks: pricekaj petak
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: uredno!  Jedino fale labele na kraju kablova
<BotaniCar> A jebenmu, pa cijela je stvar 1x0,5m i stokji na zidu, ako nemres popratiti kabl onda ne vidis dovoljno dobro ni da labelu procitas :) 
<BotaniCar> povlacim receno
<BotaniCar> sad sam skuzio da su upleteni kablovi 
<gheeghee> BotaniCar: uredno osim ako se sjetis recimo nadodati neki Multiswitch :)
<BotaniCar> gheeghee: ne vidim poveznicu izmedju tog dvog, ako imas takvu bolest da oako kabliras, raspetljati ces, dodati i sloziti opet :) 
<gheeghee> samo ti cahones otpadnu :D
<BotaniCar> To mi sad vise ne treba :) 
<gheeghee> nikad ne reci nikad :)
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/3RYB9xt.jpg
<gheeghee> watheva, nikad ne reci nikad :D
<BotaniCar> ima tko da trosi AS2 protokol ? 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<ivoks> Out of memory: Kill process 19353 (apache2) score 12 or sacrifice child
<ivoks> sacrifice! :)
<BotaniCar> hooman sacrifice ! :) 
<ivoks> tko god je rekao da indijci kuze racunala, totalna je budala
<ivoks> oni samo kuze copy-paste
<ivoks> </rant>
<jelly-home> kad radis sa najmanje educiranom klasom indijaca... oni bolji odu van ;-)
<BotaniCar> meni moji indijci uvijek pomognu </troll>
<ivoks> ovi rade u jednoj od najvecih inf. firmi na svijetu
<ivoks> ako ne i najvecoj
<BotaniCar> dobro ti je jelly rekao, imas posla s mravima. 
<ivoks> ako vas tko pita...
<ivoks> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281166613217
<ivoks> ista kao ona u medjugorju. i to je cudo! postoje dvije (ili cak vise) i sve sad svijetle! cudo!
<BotaniCar> Moram nazvati vidjelicu da provjerim autenticnost, prije kupnje 
<calmpitbull> imas lovu za provjeru???
<Vlado9A3CY> to nije fora... moras radi usporedbe staviti i fotografiju iz Medjugorja :)
<ivoks> idem odgovoriti na ponude za posao
<jelly-home> nudish posao? :-)
<BotaniCar|2> *gasp*
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-27
<gheeghee> wow, dobit cemo jos malo PDV-a, trosarina i svasta nesto
<BotaniCar|3> Jutro, junacine ! 
<BotaniCar|3> gheeghee: nije da nam samo daju, malo su i uzeli (na primjer, uzeli jelly-u svaku nadu da nece platiti porez na prvu nekretninu) :) 
<obruT> jutro BotaniCar|3, zmijo ljuta !
<BotaniCar|3> 'el netko koristio OCS za inventory management pod linuxom ? Ako da, da li je bilo kakvih komplikacija ?
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|3: ja i radi dobro
<BotaniCar|3> fala ! smijes reci koliko velik deployment/koliki load stavlja na centralni server ? 
<drj_cro> cek da provjerim,al za mojih 20clienata i 30tak servera to je jako malo
<drj_cro> i uglavnom ga koristim samo kao veza sa glpi-ticketingom
<BotaniCar|3> tak nekak je velika i mreza koju bi ja stavio pod to, treba mi samo za inventuru. 
<drj_cro> znaci za mojih 53clienata koji se updejtaju svakodnevno/ocs mi radi vec 3g baza je 23Mb,(ak te to zanimalo)
<obruT> BotaniCar|3: zas linux ne bi mogo biti dobra platforma za gamimg ? :P
<BotaniCar|3> drj_cro: Fino, fala jos jednom. 
<BotaniCar|3> obruT: nish ja nisam rekao da ne bi bilo dobro, samo da je nevidjeno do sad 
<BotaniCar|3> Necu opce ulaziti u DirectX pricu :D
<obruT> pa ja gejmam na linuxu vec skoro dvajs godina :P tetris je oduvijek radio :)
<obruT> i sokoban
<BotaniCar|3> Ako nema FSAAy16,nije igra :) 
<BotaniCar|3> **FSAAx16
<obruT> federal security agency aliasing ? :)
<drj_cro> bice linux jednog danas usper za igranje sad kad je valve krenuo u to, al jadnog dana :)
<drj_cro> s/usper/super/
<obruT> jadnog dana ? zasto jadno ? :)
<drj_cro> s/jadnog/jednog/
<obruT> :)
<drj_cro> nisam kavu popio, i prsti mi lete :)
<BotaniCar|3> s/*/kaj-me-jebes
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar|3> joj ! kak mrzim linux portove na windowse, nemres nikaj nadograditi kak se spada ! 
<drj_cro> i kad smo kod igranja sve ovo sto je na steamu(opengl) radije sporije,rusi se,smrzava se ... 
<BotaniCar|3> Brijem da to ljunixasi namjerno rade
<obruT> na pocetku directxa-a, opengl je bio miljon puta jednostavniji za programiranje... al jebiga, ne znam kak se razvijao u zadnje vrijeme
<BotaniCar|3> drj_cro: zadnja dva pokusaja gejmanja koje sam imao na linuxu su prosli fantasticno. Farcry81) je radio k'o zmaj, warcraft je radio k'o zmaj
<drj_cro> makar bi opengl trebao biti bolji od diirectx-a (tak bar prica jedan programer koj radi igre)
<obruT> valjda je problem u opengl driverima
<drj_cro> ovo sto ja igram bas i ne radi,i onda radije butnem windoze i ne nerviram se
<obruT> ja se bas i ne igram pa nemam problema s tim :)
<BotaniCar|3> Nda, svi imamo taj hendikep,vecina nevoljno 
<BotaniCar|3> To kaj se ne bi igral' .. 
<obruT> onda dignem dosbox, opicim NFS i to je to... miran godinu dana :)
<obruT> volio bih da netko napravi alpine i coastal staze iz NFS u nekoj visokoj rezoluciji
<BotaniCar|3> Ja bi volio da mi dan ima sat-dva vishe, pa da se stignem ozbiljnije igrati :)
<BotaniCar|3> Delam zimnicu ovaj vikend, prvi put od kad sam stan kupio :) Alaj ce da bude trovanja hranom ove zime :)
<obruT> sta ces uteglicit ?
<BotaniCar|3> prvo paprike, za to imam novi recept pa valja probati, onda dogovor s ostatkom familije, da vidimo tko sto radi i da ne duplamo ( mi svi jedni drugima dajemo zimnicu, pa se trudimo ne delati isto)
<ivoks> Studentima sveučilišnog dodiplomskog studija građevinarstva, odobrava se produljenje roka za
<ivoks> završetak studija do 30. rujna 2014.
<ivoks> ma hajde... pa onda bi mogao i napisati taj diplomski
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> brijanje jednomjesecne brade reajalo je samo pet minuta kad imas pravi alat
<civija> ivoks: znas li ti je li se negdje online moze provjeriti aaiedu account?
<civija> tj. je li radi ili ne
<budz0r> civija: krao si okolo akaunte!
<civija> budz0r: po obicaju :)
<jelly> civija: heh, ja to obicno provjeravam preko mobitela sa tele2carnet karticom
<civija> eh :)
<civija> ja sam se probao spojiti na neke od carnetovih servisa za ucenike/studente
<civija> ali kaze da je neispravan username ili pass
<jelly> civija: webmail.carnet.hr?
<BotaniCar|3> rekao bih da je u tom slucaju provjera uspjela. username ili pass ti ne valjaju :) 
<BotaniCar|3> nikad ja powershell necu nauciti, svega mi 
<BotaniCar|3> taman zabrijem da nekaj znam, onda promijene cmdlet
<jelly> ak ustanova koristi defaultni carnetov freeradius, mozes pogledati u log jel to uopce stiglo do ustanove
<civija> to mi je za necaka
<civija> uciteljica mu dali podatke
<civija> ali ne radi
<civija> pa mu je dala novi password pa opet ne radi
<civija> je li na ovaj webmail upisuje username kao ime.prezime@skole.hr?
<jelly> skole.hr su... posebne
<jelly> brijem da imaju svoj webmail i pol infrastrukture drukcije od ostalih ustanova
<jelly> dakle, webmail.skole.hr (nisam probao, nemam account pri ruci)
<civija> aha, znaci mozda je u tome caka
<jelly> grad je tako siv, i hladno je ♫♪
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: malo uredske rakije mijenja percepciju ! :) 
<jelly> nagradno pitanje: da li se uredska rakija smije drzati u plasticnoj PET boci
<BotaniCar|3> Huh, da li je PET ili ne je sekundarno, da li otpusta toksine, to je pitanje 
<BotaniCar|3> Ako ne otpusta, smije
<jelly> heh
<jelly> well, znam da na niskim temperaturama ne otpusta znacajno _u vodu_, ali nemam pojma za 40% mjesavinu alkohola i vode
<BotaniCar|3> Ni ja, ako je opcija, ipak bi to pohranio u staklenom kontejneru. 
<jelly> vec je godinu+ u plasticnjari
<BotaniCar|3> wiki samo kaze: Polyethylene Terephthalate (PET, PETE or polyester) is commonly used for carbonated beverage, water bottles and many food products. PET provides very good alcohol and essential oil barrier properties, generally good chemical resistance (although acetones and ketones will attack PET) and a high degree of impact resistance and tensile strength
<BotaniCar|3> rekao bi da glupa plastika tretira rakiju jednakokao i vodu :) 
<BotaniCar|3> Ahh, mrvu vishe: The plastics to avoid are numbers 1 PET, 3 PVC, 6 PS and 7 PC or PLA.
<BotaniCar|3> ( toxin-wise )
<SilverSpace> propalo je sve 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ6HIxBlWSs # more C64, more punk, more breakdance
<datase> jelly: Title: Ugress - Kosmonaut, Views: 27250, Rating: 97.5%
<jelly> SilverSpace: ?
<BotaniCar|3> o0o0o0o jelly +1
<BotaniCar|3> "it's about having 2 penises" :) 
<jelly> sounds legit
<BotaniCar|3> Kak se menadzment zna sjetiti glupih stvari :) Pita me shefica kaj delam, i velim joj da stavljam hw-inventory softver tamo di ga nisam do sad imao , veli ona da inventuriram i virtualke :) 
<BotaniCar|3> Samo sam ju pitao jel ima fakturiran hardver u virtualkama :) 
<jelly> nakon koliko godina se virtualka moze otpisat?
<BotaniCar|3> :) 
<BotaniCar|3> http://gifs.gifbin.com/062010/1276776221_lightsaber-bear.gif
<BotaniCar|3> I jel mogu otkupiti virtualku po povlastenoj cijeni i odnijeti doma :) 
<BotaniCar|3> Hmm, actualy, mogu .)
<jelly> to svaki tjedan radim, sad kad imam 20Mbps down 
<jelly> lakse vuci bekap preko toga nego se telit sa nosenjem diskova onsite i offsite na ustanove
 * BotaniCar|3 ponovno procita koliko jelly ima downlinka i opet se zagrcne
<jelly> taman za streamati 1080p
<jelly> nazalost, samo u jednom smjeru
<BotaniCar|3> ja si kontam kak bi mi clipboard sharing letio s tim :)
<jelly> kaj ti copy/pasteas slike prek RDPa
<jelly> 2Mbps upload je super za RDP; za VNC bi moglo jos ;-)
<jelly> sad mi relativno dobro radi i vnc izvana prema serveru doma
<jelly-home> as seen on tv
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: nekad da, okinem remote screenshot pa c/p lokalno, ili u klipbord puknem dio loga koji mi treba .. i tak, nikaj kaj se ne bi dalo drugacije
<jelly> tak je to kad si windowsaš
<BotaniCar|3> kak, lijeno ? :) 
<jelly> (osim ovog s dijelom loga)
<BotaniCar|3> Hejteru :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) ma niš refren pjesme 
<SilverSpace> propalo je sve 
<SilverSpace> jedu mi se cevosi
<BotaniCar|3> kaj je sad propalo i zakaj te to nagoni da jedes ? :D
<BotaniCar|3> Ljudi se obicno propiju..
<obruT> SilverSpace: neeeeee !
<obruT> kad smo vec kod remote desktopa :) jel probao mozda tko streamati linux desktop preko dlna ?
<obruT> vidim da su neki radili s ffmpegom...
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|3: eto mene na klopu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ne 
<BotaniCar|3> :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne jest cevape! :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ubio se neki dan u suhim kuhanim nogicama :)
<SilverSpace> zato me danas boli palac na ruci
<BotaniCar|3> To je opet neka giht-spika ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|3: ;)
<BotaniCar|3> Ne zajebavam :) O gihtu znam koliko mi je obruT imao volje objasniti uz pivo :)
<SilverSpace> ups pije pivo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti struju usred nadogradnje pukne 
<SilverSpace> sve me sad strah upaliti 
<jelly> w00t, "Želimo vas obavijestiti da smo i ove godine dogovorili besplatne sistematske preglede za sve stalno zaposlene djelatnike (uključujući i radnike preko agencija)."
<jelly> SilverSpace: ah su kuhane kak mogu biti suhe?!?
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa susene su 
<jelly> korisnici ponekad svasta izvoljevaju
<jelly> "Za sav vanjski mail koji nije s naše domene ograničiti broj primatelja na deset. Ukoliko je u mailu specificirano da ide na više adresa, preusmjeriti mail na [glavnu adresu] ne dostavljati na primatelje."
<obruT> jelly: odgovori "to se ne moze" :)
<jelly> i jesam
<BotaniCar|3> :) Da mi je znati kakav biznis model tako nesto zahtjeva .. 
<SilverSpace> naravno da mi struja zajebala distra upgrade
<jelly> oće to struja da uradi
<SilverSpace> nikada mi seto do sada nije dogodilo
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: biznis model of "neko sa gmail adresom nas zajebava a ne znamo podesit filtere"
<BotaniCar|3> u tom slucaju lukavo, "nek se provajder jebe s tim, ne ja"
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: ok, u neku ruku je i provider kriv jer je prosli antispam imao finu klikalicu za filtriranje a novi nema
<SilverSpace> kaj sad bemti struju
<SilverSpace> tuzit cu elektru
<jelly> 800kn ti dodje pristojan UPS
<jelly> i vjerojatno jos toliko svaku godinu-dvije za novi akumulator
<SilverSpace> crko prije godinu dana 
<SilverSpace> i jos si ga nisam kupio
<jelly> nije mi jasno kak akumulator za auto moze trajati 4-5 godina, a ovo djubre za UPS crkne nakon godinu
<jelly> a ista tehnologija
<BotaniCar|3> Sad kad si spomenuo, tocno u toj formi se i meni mota pitanje po glavi, vec godinama 
<SilverSpace> meni nije akumulator crko nego elektronika
<jelly> brijem da kinezi stavljaju apsolutno najjeftiniju power elektroniku za punjenje
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak znash?
<jelly> mozda je i meni tako
<SilverSpace> jelly: sad imam dva akumulatora :)
<jelly> hah
<BotaniCar|3> Zna li mozda tko gdje mogu kupiti jos staklenki za zimnicu ? U GETROu sam uzeo zadnje 
<SilverSpace> sad si se sjetio
<BotaniCar|3> A cuj, mozemo se praviti da sam se sjetio sutra. Znas li ili ne :)
<SilverSpace> nema ih bas neki dan o tome raspravljala stara i susjeda
<SilverSpace> kak im fali
<BotaniCar|3> imas na www.bumbar.hr , ali treba do Sv.Nedelje potegnuti
<BotaniCar|3> Ili www.medinsan.hr u strojarskoj 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce preko terminala proci nadogradnja
<SilverSpace> zanimljivih boca ima
<BotaniCar|3> SilverSpace: ima i u Sumoopskrbi ( donje svetice 12 ), sad sam zvao. 
<SilverSpace> aha to ona do nadvoznjaka 
<BotaniCar|3> Jesteda
<CTCP3> staklenke od 30 kn
<CTCP3> jako povoljno
<MoguJaTo> CTCP3: dekorativne? Da, nije preskupo, ove za zimnicu su po 3 kn
<jelly> mozda su neke fantasticne od 20L
<MoguJaTo> jelly: imaju fakat lijepih staklenih proizvoda, briem da je CTCP3 naletio na nekaj s dekorativnom namjenom 
<SilverSpace> yah 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa reboot
<SilverSpace> kad trazis nesto onda to ne bi naso ni za zivu glavu 
<gheeghee> samsung počeo “zaključavati” uređaje po regijama
<gheeghee> a i onako mi nije bio drag, jedino me velicina ekrana privlacila, no ima i noname vec sa velikim ekranima
<ivoks> ja se vratio na htc
<ivoks> htc one je odlicno napravljen
<ivoks> osjeti se u ruci, dok samsung... kao da drzim lego kocke koje ce se rasipati u 1000 dijelova kad padnu na pod
<obruT> meni je htc na pod pao vec miljon puta i radi sasma ok
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/mazda-6-2-2-prime-line-nur-gewerblich-nr-601gkb-bergisch-gladbach/182022098.html?lang=en&pageNumber=1&__lp=38&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&makeModelVariant1.makeId=16800&makeModelVariant1.modelId=7&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&fuels=DIESEL&minFirstRegistrationDate=2013-01-01&damageUnrepaired=ALSO_DAMAGE_U
<ivoks> o iss...
<ivoks> jeftinije nego kod nas
<obruT> cudno bas da je negdje jeftinije nego kod nas :) pa naravno da je jeftinije nego kod nas :)
<ivoks> kod nas ovaj auto kosta skoro 40.000 eura
<ivoks> ajde, nije 40, vec 35
<ivoks> a vidi ovog
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/mazda-6-2-2l-skyactiv-d-150cv-wagon-evolve-verona/184599020.html?lang=en&pageNumber=1&action=eyeCatcher&__lp=38&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&makeModelVariant1.makeId=16800&makeModelVariant1.modelId=7&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&fuels=DIESEL&minFirstRegistrationDate=2013-01-01&damageUnrepaired=ALSO_DAMAGE
<ivoks> verona nije ni daleko
<CTCP3> An unknown error has occured
<CTCP3> We apologize for any inconvenience! If you are in need of assistance please call our mobile.de Customer Support under : 030 81097 601.
<SilverSpace> uh 13.10 poprilicno usporio na mojem atomu
<SilverSpace> ne razumijem zasto je toliko spor kad ne gnjavi ni proc i ram
<dodobas> SilverSpace: grafika...
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno da intel graficka 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak ce ovi odvoziti 22 utrke sa 6 motora
<SilverSpace> iduce godine
<jelly-home> laganini
<SilverSpace> svaki motorTo UNITED STATES
<SilverSpace>  kosta dva miliona
<SilverSpace> 2 milijuna eura,
<SilverSpace> ta f1 je postala sprdacina
<OneKorea_> puko hrt?
<obruT> bome je :)
<obruT> mozda im istekle licence za 16:9 opremu :)
<obruT> evo proradilo
<obruT> barem 1&2.. 3&4 jos ne rade
<OneKorea_> da...
<OneKorea_> a dobar film je iso na trecem, cekao ga cijeli dan =/
<obruT> opet crko prvi :)
<obruT> a nema ga na TPB televiziji ? :)
<OneKorea_> a valjda ima, al na hrt se ne moram zezat s titlovima
<OneKorea_> oo vratio se film, aj bok ;)
<OneKorea_> al ne tam di je stao, sad mi nije vise gust (
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-28
<SilverSpace> dan
<CTCP3> The_IT_Crowd.The_Last_Byte.HDTV_x264-FoV
<CTCP3> jupi
<CTCP3> Rls. Date : 27/09/2013
<SilverSpace> jao kako je spor 13.10
<SilverSpace> morat cu to instalirati na frisko 
<garfield> pozdrav, ima li ovdje itko voljan pomoći.. možda da je upoznat s pptp vpn, iptables ili gre protokolom.. jer mi je download speed na speedtestu preko linuxa 33% manji nego preko windowsa???? a bnet ne daje podršku za korisnike linux-a
<jelly-home> garfield: samo s iptables; kakve veze svi navedeni imaju sa speedtestovima?
<garfield> dali je moguće da ukoliko u iptables nije osposobljen gre da ima internet konekcije, ali je veza sporija.. nisam ni ja baš siguran da je u tome stvar.. ali definitivno nešto koči brzinu..
<garfield> ima li netko ideju kako provjerit Å¡to??
<jelly-home> er, što će ti uopće GRE?
<jelly-home> (i pptp tunel, isto)
<jelly-home> normalna veza na net bi trebala raditi bez tuneliranja i kemije
<jelly-home> isto tako bi trebala raditi i bez da su ikakva iptables pravila uključena
<garfield> za xcarnet se potrebno spojit preko vpn-a
<garfield> ja sam napravio vpn i spojio se samo mi brzina iz nekog razloga manja
<jelly-home> testirano na bwm.carnet.hr?
<garfield> jesam upravo, brzina je oko 5Mbps, trebala bi biti od 11 - 16
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-29
<jelly-home> zanimljivo, kad koristim .de proxy, dobijam oglase "thai women seeking love", kad je .hr toga nema
<Mmike> jelly: no worraz, sad cemo to popravit :)
<OneKorea> ne mogu više sshat na svoj komp spojen s Optimom preko neta?
<SilverSpace> svasta tu moze biti
<OneKorea> mislim da je problem "Carrier-grade NAT"
<jelly-home> OneKorea: eh, to rješavam svojim vpn-om
<jelly-home> ak ne radi ni moj vpn ni vpn od firme... onda odustanem
<OneKorea> trenutno je ovo vanjski IP računalu sa linux mintom na kojem se vrti openSSH server: 185-18-60-156.cgn.optinet.hr
<OneKorea> ali mi timeouta
<jelly-home> dada, lako je krivit cgna
<OneKorea> prvi put se susr3ećem s tim, inače dobijem normalan IP
 * jelly-home začuđen sa H1, koji mu već 25 dana nije mijenjao IP adresu
<OneKorea> ovo je žešći sranjec od strane Optime...
<OneKorea> vidim po forumima da nisam jedini
<OneKorea> a nije ni stabilna veza, vidim da ping timeouta na IRCu
<jelly-home> s druge strane, niko nikad nije garantirao da će consumer linija biti dostupna izvana, to ne piše u opisu usluge
<jelly-home> ak hoćeš vrtit servise, odi brate kupi biznis-level uslugu
<jelly-home> ili, s obzirom da je business-level usluga kod nas skupa, uzmeš VPS sa fiksnom adresom i drži openvpn/tinc/n2n vpn do njega
<OneKorea> "Logičnim korakom i prelaskom na korištenje IPv6 adresa u bliskoj budućnosti, Optima Telekom će svim korisnicima ponovno standardno omogućiti trajno korištenje javnih IP adresa"
<OneKorea> ajd dobro, da vidimo i to
<hrvojem> OneKorea: imam isti problem, definitivno nisi jedini
<hrvojem> OneKorea: sto se tice IPv6 bit ce za cca godinu dana
<jelly-home> to će biti zabavno, kad hrpa windows makina dobije javne adrese
<hrvojem> jelly-home: btw kako si ti zadovoljan sa H1?
<jelly-home> ovih niti mjeseca dana nisam imao primjedbi
<hrvojem> prijatelj je cekao skoro 2mj da ga ukopcaju, s tim da ga je t-com dosta brzo otkopcao pa je bio dosta dugo bez telefopna
<jelly-home> likewise
<hrvojem> ah, fun times 
<jelly-home> nisam imao niciju liniju prije toga
<OneKorea> evo sad peti put u sat vremena ping timeout na IRCu s cgn.optinet.hr mašine. jel ni o stabilnosti linije ne piše ništa u 'opisu usluge'? :)
<jelly-home> promjena operatera je kod nas izvedena katastrofalno, kao i portanje broja
<jelly-home> recimo, ak se preselis i otkazes uslugu na staroj adresi, ne mozes portati taj broj.  Morao bi prvo prenijeti uslugu starog providera na novu adresu (a tu uslugu uopce nije imao), i onda otkazati i otic novome i portati broj
<OneKorea> da se bar mogu logirat remotly i restartat router ...
<jelly-home> https://github.com/turkishdelighthorse
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<OneKorea> http://www.pohrani.com/f/37/13z/1F420LTr/cgn.png  IP se mijenja ali cgn ostaje, wtf. Inače je na normalnom IPu cijeli dan online stabilno... Znači ništa od ssh danas.
<OneKorea_> blah, i treba mi znc :>
<OneKorea_> !logs
<OneKorea_> ?logs
<OneKorea> nema bota da loguje channel i svi koriste irssi na ubuntu lol
<ravilov> osim teb
<ravilov> e
<CTCP3> mIRC ftw
<ravilov> fuj
 * CTCP3 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ravilov> to bi trebalo bit mrtvo vec do sad
<CTCP3> ko, mirc?
<ravilov> je
<CTCP3> komercijalni softver nemre riknut
<CTCP3> komercijalnom softveru je zagarantirana buducnost
<ravilov> sve samo ne tocno
<ravilov> jesi ti platio svoju kopiju mirca btw?
<CTCP3> naravno da ne xd
<ravilov> i jos ga ovako reklamiras
<ravilov> sram te bilo
<jelly-home> OneKorea: http://jebo.me/log/buntu.log
<jelly-home> cca zadnjih 200 linija
<OneKorea> haha dobra domena
<OneKorea> thx
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-22
<Mmike> http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/
<Mmike> klol :)
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> bas prekrasan dan za provest pokraj racunala
<SilverSpace> sunce 
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/m2rsen6 #kajdetezna
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> bemti u 8h ujutro 
<BotaniCar> tko ti je taj vettel ? :D
<SilverSpace> drugi jucer :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pitaj Mmike :)
<SilverSpace> on zna 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebote drugi vikend proso nisi bio na placu :)
<BotaniCar> Prosli vikend je miklec sabotirao ! Bilo je ocu-necu doc gledat' formulu , dok se razrijesilo, vec su i kumice otisle doma. Ovaj sam tjedan prehladjen, kaj cu ti takav .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<calmpitbull> oi
<markosejic> calmpitbull: pozz
<calmpitbull> ola
<SilverSpace> oooo jebo kakvih kretena ima u skoli tj nastavnica jutros se uvjerio 
<calmpitbull> kaj je bilo 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca nije od netjaka 
<SilverSpace> ma klinci su jos splaceni prvasici a ova ko u vojsci 
<SilverSpace> tak je nekog malog zruzila da je mene bilo sram 
<markosejic> uvijek naleti se na takve
<markosejic> moja sestra je odma zaratila s necakovom razrednicom
<BotaniCar> U ovom centosu saati koji paket provajda nekaj .. drama :) 
<BotaniCar> No, "rpm -qf $nekaj" radi, cak ne trebash biti ni root :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: yum search nekaj ?
<BotaniCar> jelly:  "yum whatprovides" zahtjeva da si root, i output je .. smijesan 
<BotaniCar> Dobio sam 45 rezultata jer je parsao i repoe koji su disejblani/ pinani na nizak prioritet
<BotaniCar> Sve mi vise ide to sve nakua, a debian ima integriranu podrsku za hyper-v, jos samo da smislim neki dobar razlog za Upravu, pa da to sve izmigriram i bok :) 
<jelly-home> integriranu?
<jelly-home> ima drivere, ali ne znam da ima extensions
<BotaniCar> nemoram vise , ako guram debian na hyper-v, imati integration services disk, sve drivere vec ima u debianu
<BotaniCar> radi mi i heartbeat
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj je sa http://jebo.me/pas :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: istekla domena a nisam dobio mejl, produzeno sad pa ce se valjda uskoro vratiti
<obruT> o jebote ... koji film su ova dva nijemca vrtila u glavi :)  http://www.gore-ljudje.net/informacije/110901/  (druga vijest)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: aha :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ides 
<calmpitbull> obruT, pa ja stvarno nemam pojma kaj ljudi misle kada idu u brda
<calmpitbull> japanke, luftic i idemo na everest
<SilverSpace> u sumu ne ides tako a kamo u brda 
<darko> krivo
<darko> ja u sumu idem bos
<darko> ni japanke
<calmpitbull> pa japanke su za brda
<darko> stapas se s prirodom dok osjetis zemlju pod nogama
<calmpitbull> ma ovi njemci su zaboravili da su samo barbari, a ne kelti ili vikinzi koji bi to mogli podnjet
<SilverSpace> darko: kaj si szech
<darko> ja sam wild boy
<darko> samo kratke hlace dok idem u sumu
<darko> a ne bi ni to, al da ne naletim na nekog plasljivog
<SilverSpace> white boy
<darko> boso trcanje po sumi je zakon
<SilverSpace> dok ne naides na trn
<darko> ojacaju ti stopala nakon nekog vremena
<calmpitbull> http://www.rei.com/media/oo/e06fcd64-cd82-4032-9b80-0ff5400d65be.jpg?width=300
<darko> a i razvijes "skill" prebacivanja tezine kad naletis na nes musko
<darko> mućko*
<calmpitbull> recimo poskoka
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: to mi ne izgleda bas udobno 
<calmpitbull> pa ni meni....ah ti Ameri
<darko> poskoci bjeze puno prije neg dodjes do njih
<darko> osjete vibracije
<calmpitbull> zato su ove godine dosle do moje kuce sve zmije na moru
<calmpitbull> je ja kada hodam lebdim
<darko> xD
<calmpitbull> a moja frendica susjeda je stala na jednu....bas osjete vibracije....ja mislim da se to samo tako govori da te nije strah
<SilverSpace> mrzim gmizavce 
<calmpitbull> http://www.zh.zadweb.biz.hr/pojedinacne/Crnokrpica.htm
<calmpitbull> cetri ove su bile kod nase kuce ...jedna kod mojih nogu dok smo igrali karte i slusali mjuzu, derali se i tako....mozda drum n bass mjuza nema vibru
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> mozda smo trebali jeke cajke picit
<SilverSpace> mozda je bila gluha :)
<calmpitbull> hahahaah
<calmpitbull> moze bit
<calmpitbull> ajde idem u grad....mrzim grad
<SilverSpace> ovaj rai samo biciklizam pici 
<BotaniCar> "mozda drum n bass mjuza nema vibru" :) 
<Mmike> mika bika pika po
<Mmike> BotaniCar, osh jednu?
<BotaniCar> Koga ? ( hocu, nije u stvari bitko koga ) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izA3KAsxAVM
<datase> YouTube: Decije pesme - Vrtirepic - 0:01:35 - 2,528,505 views - 662 likes / 139 dislikes
<Mmike> eto ti je :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, burke, vec ih sve znam pjevati unatrag :) 
<BotaniCar> Jao! Trebali smo juce Bobu udaviti time :) "Jeo te 3D televizor, daj pusti Bumbu" :) 
<Mmike> kaj je ono 3d telka?
<Mmike> brijem da su te 3d telke takva prevara :)
<BotaniCar> Pda, vi ste otisli, ja sam pol sata gledao neki dokumentarac o ribama :) 
<BotaniCar> SUPER IZGLEDA, AL HEBO TO DOK hrt NE POCNE DNEVNIK TAKO EMITIRATI 
<BotaniCar> gle, caps
<Mmike> gle :D
<BotaniCar> Ja fakat nisam siguran u kaj gledam dok tipkam, nije tipkovnica, nije monitor .. 
<SilverSpace> cekaje kad vam krenu u skolu :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj se ti , vujc, bahatis :) 
<SilverSpace> dobro je engleski pocnu ucit u prvom 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> imam danima prepisku na clamavoj bugzilli, imam osjecaj da me sugovornik uopce ne cita, 5x su mi postavili ista pitanja na drugacije nacije :) Samo c/p-am link na prvi odgovor koji sam dao :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opet kisa 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, engleski od prvog osnovne?
<SilverSpace> da 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10420116_10153265856056959_8000355186124504715_n.jpg?oh=ce4eae0f46e95a0e629e7792db79fe0f&oe=54D00627
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa jebeno!
<SilverSpace> da naravno tako i treba 
<SilverSpace> jedna mala kaj ide sa njime govori talijanski spanjolski i engleski 
<SilverSpace> i to super moze se sporazumjevati bez problema 
<BotaniCar> Kakva je u matematici i svira li klavir ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ne zajebavam. 
<SilverSpace> nemam pijma 
<SilverSpace> i netjak joj je decko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vec je svesplanirala gdje ce bit vencanje 
<SilverSpace> klinci su prestrasni 
<SilverSpace> ima neki uredaj kaj monitor pretvara u tv 
<BotaniCar> Da, tuner :) 
<SilverSpace> hdmi 
<SilverSpace> preko hdmi 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, ne tuner, daljinski :) 
<SilverSpace> sve kartice idu preko pc
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebga sad 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) JBG ! Samo nek je sexa, makar ni televizije nemali ! 
<darko> fora su mi likovi iz ADM-a
<darko> posaljem im nes na reklamaciju u garantnom roku
<darko> a oni mi zele u zamjenu dati nes slabije i jeftinije
<Mmike> ADM su govnari :)
<Mmike> bas trazim maticnu plocu koja moze 64 gige rama
<BotaniCar> * su govnari
<Mmike> i ignoriram ADM
<Mmike> k'o da ne postoji
<darko> seratori
<darko> lol
<darko> pa pazi objasnjenje lika
<darko> "ovaj vam je samo 50 kn jeftinije"
<darko> pa nije seronjo
<darko> vec je razlika 200 kn
<darko> i 10% u performansama
<darko> al i da je 50 kn, opet je 50 kn
<darko> kad vam je tak isto, sto nejdete u suprotnom smjeru
<darko> da date nes sto je 50-200 kn skuplje xD
<darko> mamicu im
<darko> Mmike a za koji socket trazis maticnu
<Mmike> darko, a, nemam puno izbora :) 2011
<darko> i za kolko para
<Mmike> iako mislmi da cu odustati od toga
<Mmike> jer 2011 procesori su skupi
<darko> aha, 2011
<Mmike> a i ploca ta je oko 2k kuna
<darko> da, ko suho zlato
<darko> auu
<Mmike> plus, dobio bi 8 jezgri, intelovih, sad imam 6 AMDovih
<Mmike> ubrzanje, al' ne drasticno
<Mmike> (mozda bi bilo drasticno da se bavim number crunchingom)
<Mmike> tak da mislim da cu samo nac bolju AM3/AM3+ plocu i kupit jos 16GB RAMa i vozit s 32GB par mjeseci
<darko> u biti, kaj opce imaju keksi od 16 GB
<darko> (4x16=64 GB)
<darko> kostali bi negdje ko suho zlato
<Mmike> mislim da imaju jer sam naso 2011 ploce koje mogu u sebe 128GB rama, a to je 8x16
<darko> da, sam kolko kostaju
<darko> imam ti ja jednu dobru GB maticnu za AM3
<darko> 32 GB rama ide
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tebi nije opcija za parew koliko bi te kostala ploca - zakupiti resurse u cloudu ? :D
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ja si iducu testnu virtualizacijsku platformu sigurno necu slagati inhouse, nemam racunicu 
<Mmike> darko, koju ?
<Mmike> darko, jel' ima garanciju jos?
<darko> ima, jos 1 il 2 godine
<darko> eto ti link na PM
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a davno je vec zelja maknut se s AMDa na intela
<Mmike> al' to mi je sad skupo malo :D
<BotaniCar> :) Kad te se sjetim pred 10ak godina, kojim si zarom branio AMD :) 
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar> AL, da, onda je onda , sad je sad :)
<Mmike> kad je intel bio smecav
<Mmike> xeoni - govna
<BotaniCar> Ja vise ne stajem uz nikoga, svi su kenjavi, samo je pitanje koliko sam ja imao prilike to spoznati 
<Mmike> znam da je mobartova koka bila na dual-xeonu sa HTom, a som (db server) je bio na dual-opteronu
<darko> a sve je to kolko para tolko muzike
<darko> intel za 1000 kn je ko i amd za 1000 kn
<Mmike> oko 60% vise SMSova je mogao sms gateway propustiti na AMDu
<BotaniCar> koka i som, to je naming convention, a ne ovo moje DIG-RM$X
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> ja sam se navikao bio na dedove :)
<Mmike> ded810 je bila moja testna masina :) ded1132 ista takva, al' u amsterdamu :)
<Mmike> a brijem da i danas napamet znam koji su mysql masteri za xtube, koji su loadbalanceri za tube8, koji su mongodb serveri za porn.com, i tak  :)
<BotaniCar> Da, oziljci ostaju :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  :d :D :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> vu vu vu 
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izA3KAsxAVM # kaze komentator: mali sto peva sad ima 19 godina, znam ga komsija iz zgrade, sad je porno glumac, snimio je pornic pre neki dan, puni neku tetu od cetres i kusur sve u sesnes..
<datase> YouTube: Decije pesme - Vrtirepic - 0:01:35 - 2,528,541 views - 662 likes / 139 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Sto ti je kad djeca narastu :) 
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al' pise da zena peva, ne muskich
<weshmashian> Mmike: jebote, ja to ni sad ne znam =)
<Mmike> weshmashian, aj, aj, ne srami se :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pjevaju muski i zenski lead vokali, i back vokali 
<BotaniCar> OPA !!! http://www.news-bar.hr/vijesti/svijet/holistichke-bolnice-poslale-tonu-kristala-africi-za-borbu-protiv-ebole # to je medicina, a ne ti 
<BotaniCar> Da bar ja imam tonu 'omeopaskih kristala :) Takve bi si prozore slozio da bi bila milina :9 
<BotaniCar> "Zaraza se širi i ugrožava se veći broj ljudi. Zato ćemo osim kristala poslati dosta vode tretirane lukom, koja će sigurno zaustaviti virus. Takva voda pamti kakav je život bez ebole i ona će svoje iskustvo podijeliti sa zaraženima " Hoce me netko spljuskati jer sam podijelio ovo ? :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: http://tinyurl.com/po86rfh
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kupi orgonski top. S njim mozes produsat opeopatske kristale.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ahahaha :) 
<Mmike> znamo, jel, da je news-bar satiricki portal? :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat, news bar :) Odakle to u mom browseru ? !:) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas neki centos viska negdje di mosh instalirat sranja?
<BotaniCar> Uvijek
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mosh instalirat paket koji se zove openstack-dashboard ?
<Mmike> malo bolja verzija: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCHDcgfNih4
<datase> YouTube: Iris Kobal - 02 Vrtirepić (1967) - 0:01:37 - 596 views - 2 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> pojela me pjesma
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za 10 min plx
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  No package openstack-dashboard available. ( yum search ga isto ne nalazi ) , koji repo moram dodati ? 
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> neznam :)
<BotaniCar> ok, bum sam pogledal, daj mi malo vremena
<Mmike> cek, nadjem ja
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://docs.openstack.org/havana/install-guide/install/yum/content/basics-packages.html
<BotaniCar> Taman citam :) 
<BotaniCar> trebas centos 6 ili 7 ?
<Mmike> svejedno
<BotaniCar> I, sheban je URL, repozitoriji koje navode su neispravni, moram to rucno pokrpat' 
<BotaniCar> cuj, sve kaj je u kuharici navedeno je potrgano :) Odmah u startu inzistira na dodavanju dva repozitorija, jedan ima i epel-7 suburl, drugi nema, sacem to zavrtiti u 6/7 kombinaciji pa cem vidjet kaj se sve strgalo 
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> nemoj se tlacis
<Mmike> mislio sam da je as simple as apt-get install
<Mmike> budem ja naso centos negdje
<BotaniCar> isti kuki, ionak sam se imao u planu poigrati s tim. Samo velim da ce mi trebati malo vremena da popeglam ovo iz kuharice 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne ide ovo. Dependency hell ( jebomepasat cu za minutu ) 
<jelly> jel opce domena proradila... je
<BotaniCar> je ( fala kaj nas trpis :) )
<jelly> platio sam dodatnih $8 reaktivaciju :-|
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> jelly, reci di da uplatimo donacije
<jelly> ne primam donacije za sad :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: Mmike te na finjaka pitao ocemo nekam ici jesti,a ti tako 
<jelly> to je drugo!
<BotaniCar> Mislim, kuzim ja da imas bedove s mesom, ali nije to tak bed. Mi cemo jest, ti pij ! 
<jelly> za jest spreman
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja opce ne kuzim di je tu bed
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u mom pejstu ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: u petak na nekog brancina ili oradu :-)
<BotaniCar> bed je kaj jedan repo uvjetuje pajton1, a drugi uvjetuje pajton2 i tak redom 
<BotaniCar> uku*ac, di su oni dani kad si ljude mogao na'raniti jeftinom ribom :) 
<Mmike> jelly, orada iz tihog oceana
<jelly> BotaniCar: ocito moras koristit RHEL®™ i Redhat™ Cloudstack™ a ne ovo obicno i nekompletno smece
<jelly> er,
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj mi ~45 min, budem nasao mjesta za neki centos 6, tamo necu (valjda) morati petljati po repozitorijima, pa se mozda i instalira sve
<jelly> Redhat™ Openstack™
<BotaniCar> jelly: potpisujem :) Redhat u startu veli "mi to imamo u repozitoriju, ne brini" 
<BotaniCar> ukua, ponestaje mi slobodnih javnih IPeva :) 
<SilverSpace> osmica uopce nije losa kak ljudi bruje bezveze
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ljudi za sve novo bruje. AjtemolimVas
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> :) 
<BotaniCar> Poslao sam (ab)userima okruznicu da bi trebali na helpdesku promijeniti lozinke, jedna me korisnica i poslusala !!!! Dobio sam mail da si mijenja pristupne podatke, gasp :) Nisam morao ni galamiti :)
<api984> izasao batch 2 leaked photos :d
<BotaniCar> jos nisam iz**kao ni na prosle :) 
<BotaniCar> De link, for science :) 
<api984> sek… cekam da mi frend posalje… 
<BotaniCar> :*
<api984> nisam ni ja povukao jos
<jelly> dajte si to dilajte u private
<api984> free4all :D
 * jelly ne zeli nelegalne privatne fotke na kanalu, TYVM
<SilverSpace> djeca sam bi picke gledali 
<BotaniCar> api984: jelly zeli DCC :) 
<jelly> api984: ozbiljno -- naj to slati ovdje.
<api984> BotaniCar: eh da… cemo da ga Decamo
<api984> jelly: no worries
<Mmike> jelly, ne zelim nit ja ljude s nelegalnim oruzjem po cestama, pa.... 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj jos ima netko da nije legalizirao utoku ? Pa imali smo prigoda od 90 naovamo :D
<Mmike> ok
<BotaniCar> Nego, gle smijeha: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nisu-sposobni-osigurati-ni-vlastiti-web-otkrivamo-pozadinu-slucaja-neda-mi-se/770582.aspx 
 * Mmike ne zeli ljude bez vozacke po cestama :)
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> znam
<BotaniCar> jao /me ne zeli ni pola ljudi s vozackom na cesti :)
<Mmike> i puno vise detalja no sto smijem priznat
<Mmike> BotaniCar, indeed (vozacka) :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne moras se patit s centosom, naso, slozio, instalirao
<Mmike> cini se da je bed u ubuntu paketu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: slozim to za sebe ionako, da vidim kak radi
<Mmike> to je sam jedna komponenta
<Mmike> horizon, iliti web-klikalica
<BotaniCar> jah jah, mislim si cijeli stack nagurati na neku virtualku da vidim kak to izgleda, nece smetati ako mi ti povremeno nekaj potrgas 
<SilverSpace> jel ima gdje palmeline sise
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, ona vec ima toliko godina da su joj negdje oko koljena :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, bile su joj oko koljena i u najboljim danima :) 
<SilverSpace> jednom me frend pozove da mu klincu peti razred nesto slozim a ono u serch povjesti pameline sise 
<BotaniCar> Dobro je, mali se razvija prirodnim tokom :) 
<SilverSpace> reko priznaj tko tata ili ti 
<SilverSpace> obadva sute :)
<BotaniCar> Svasta, kaj u drustvu foliraju da su gay ? :D
<SilverSpace> ma oba su sigurno trazili :)
<BotaniCar> Ja si kontam da si to ti trazio, a onda si poslije isao frendu skuhati frku :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ides mogo bi na ovom atomu i bios zamjenit
<SilverSpace> 1.1 a ima 1.6
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ona kuharica koju si linkao je strgana na sve nemile nacine :) Da bude jos gore, URLovi koje navodi su jednako smijesno strgani :) Netko se zajebava i hosta repozitorije kak mu se digne :) Negdje imas samo x86_64 direktorije, negdje ima i386 i tak :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, it's redhat :) to je tak tam, cujem :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas devstack, to ti pokrene openstack cijeli unutar jednog screen sessiona
<BotaniCar> Ma, u redhata sve radi isprva, isto ko i windowsi :) Problem je s bogcima kao ja, koji trose poormans redhate ( centos/fedora) :D
<Mmike> jedino ak pokreces unutar virtualboxa bit ce jako sporo jer virtualbox nezna virtualizirat virtualizator :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma, samo rantam jer mi se cini da cu si sve iz sorsa morati slagati :) 
<Mmike> ma nesh
<Mmike> instaliraj ubuntu u neki virtualkurac, skini devstack unutra, i pokreni ga
<Mmike> i za 15ak minuta ces imat openstack 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, mozda fakat necu: http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-devel/2013-October/009217.html
<Mmike> doduse, nesh bas moc redhat u njega instalirat, al' ces dobit ideju kaj jeto
<BotaniCar> ma ne, poanta vjezbe i je da istresem to sve na centos, za nocnomorni scenario da to ikad moram bash tako upogoniti 
<BotaniCar> "kaj jeto" :) Luka, vec si hijackao IRC tati mariu ? :D
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak se ona kita zove za gledanje kaj sve imas na konfiguraciji 
<markosejic> navix
<markosejic> mislis za to za xbmc
<markosejic> dodatak
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozes preformulirati pitanje ? HW/SW inventory ? 
<BotaniCar> AIDA64, ako na inventory mislis 
<markosejic> neki dan u tramvaju vidim zensku u bundici padne mi jedna pjesma na pamet
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da to
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk8WFekFS0I
<datase> YouTube: Damjan Eltech feat. Sajsi MC - Mama - 0:03:20 - 4,041,610 views - 17435 likes / 3208 dislikes
<SilverSpace> glupi windoze restrtali se sami od sebe
<BotaniCar> to nisu sigurno, SilverSpace, vise to ne rade :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma jesu glupi su :)
<SilverSpace> ali atom leti 
<SilverSpace> kad na ubuntu nece
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne vjerujem ti. Windowsi od v7 naovamo vise NE rebootaju bez pitanja, u najgorem slucaju dobijes onaj warn prompt u kojem mozes izabrati koliko da odgodi reboot
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno si kliknuo ok i zaboravio :) 
<SilverSpace> pokrenuo video preko mreze i izbacilo mi plavi ekran i kaze da se moraju rebotat i to su i napravili prije toga je bio crni ekran sa misem usporenim
<BotaniCar> Ahh, pa onda se nisu rebootali nego bluescreenali, a jedini razlog da si stigao ikaj vidjeti je to kaj su delali memory dump :D
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/martina-dalic-napusta-hdz-nesposobni-su-i-nemaju-plan/772920.aspx
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> 16 gigi memorije je pre malo
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, sad ce i ona s cacicem i bandicem )
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> bit ce :D
<ivoks> zamisli da bandic i cacic dobiju
<ivoks> ubojica i pijandura
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> ha, postoji www.volim-meso.hr
<Mmike> jelly, nisi znao to? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nekako bolje da ne zamisljam jer svemir ima cudan smisao za humor :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne, nasao sam ga sad u apache konfiguraciji
<Mmike> jelly,  :D
<jelly> 31.193.192.184 - - [22/Sep/2014:16:20:31 +0200] "POST /wp-login.php HTTP/1.0" 200 3790 "http://[wpsucks]/wp-login.php" "[% tools.ua.random() %]"
<jelly> nekome skripta ne expanda makroe dobro
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/velika-panika-u-rusiji-vladimir-putin-razmislja-o-iskljucivanju-cijele-drzave-s-interneta-/1221892/
<Mmike> weshmashian, kak ce Vladek i ekipa sad Duganu popravljat onu skalameriju? :)
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc5MzA
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Tick-Tock
<Mmike> o bogarati, mislio sam da me zafrkavaju :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  da :)
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> no da
<infy-> e tako.
<jelly> sad si im rekao
<infy-> haha :)
<infy-> ovaj freenode node je nestabilan
<infy-> a ne da mi se konfigurirat irssi da se ne spaja direktno na node
<jelly> infy-: verne.freenode.net : je u nizozemskoj
<jelly> infy-: a sta fali da se spaja na irc.eu.freenode.net?
<infy-> ja se spajan na holmes jer je u londonu a tamo mi je linode
<infy-> moran to prominit jer san debil
<jelly> jesi... sysadmini od fn updateaju DNS-a u roku najvise pol sata, po mom iskustvu
<jelly> doduse holmes _je_ u DNS-u trenutno 
<infy-> ne znan zašto san timeouta onda sad maloprije
<jelly> moze linode ima problema, a ne fn (za promjenu)
<infy-> Može bit
<infy-> mda
<infy-> Sad san pogleda backlog
<infy-> Droppalo me i sa drugih IRC mreža
<jelly> djubre
<jelly> platis VPS mjesecno ko kavu-dvije, i jos se udostoji biti nestabilan
<infy-> haha
<weshmashian> Mmike: a?
<weshmashian> Mmike: aaaa! dunno, It Just Works For Now (tm) :)
<darko> koji isus je "prufung"
<darko> to mi autov kompjuter stalno izbacuje na displayu
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/asrock.png
<Kokolo> večer :D
<Kokolo> Mmike, uspio sam na kraju instalirati, ali sad mi ne ponudi da biram OS prilikom paljenja....ali i nogom u dupe je korak naprijed. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> maldet(22505): {scan} scan completed on /var/www/vhosts/*/httpdocs: files 1698431, malware hits 114, cleaned hits 0
<jelly> manje nego sam ocekivao
<Kokolo> ajd radi i ovo :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/osnovne-srednje-skole-microsoftovom-softveru/136139.aspx
<infy-> awwww
<Kokolo> 240kn po licenci, izgleda da je prošlo vrijeme: 1 kava = 1 os :D
<SilverSpace> umjesto da ms plati nama 
<SilverSpace> ali jebiga onda lokalni patriota ne bi dobio provizju 
<Kokolo> neki dan me zamolila poznanica da joj pomognem instalirati neke certifikate i uredjaj za eporeznu
<Kokolo> nisam se snasao
<Kokolo> nije radilo. kad je pozvala lika koji to namjesta, rekao je da je problem sto radi samo na IE :D
<SilverSpace> da da opce poznato
<darko> s kojom grafom mogu imat 6 monitora
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-23
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> kaj bi trebalo znaciti Synkovi
<SilverSpace> jebo prevod
<SilverSpace> kaze zemsko na tv imamo mnogo zgrada energecki odzivih evo u zagrebu jednu 
<SilverSpace> bome mnogo
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> i tebi 
<SilverSpace> desni klik na neke metro ikone rusi osmicu 
<SilverSpace> ha da
<SilverSpace> widgete 
<markosejic> heh crapdows
<markosejic> Crashdows
<BotaniCar1> Jutro, junachine 
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<SilverSpace> e da rusenj nije samo moi problem 
<BotaniCar1> mrzim imati 45 verzija jave na stroju,mrzim 
<SilverSpace> dobro da nemas uz javu i san
<BotaniCar1> Eh, sad me jos i na racun insomnie zezas :) 
<BotaniCar1> Al, nemam s tim problema, spavam prije nego pogodim jastuk,svaku noc :) 
<markosejic> sinoc je dobro grmilo
<markosejic> taman da cu na spavanje nazove jedan frend i pricao bi
<markosejic> u 21 sat
<SilverSpace> pitam netjaka jutros jel je cuo kako je grmilo kaze on ne sjecam se
<SilverSpace> do intelovih drivera doci to je SF
<SilverSpace> koliko moras klikat
<BotaniCar1> Hmm ? Meni se bas dopada kak su to slozili :) Odem na Intelov sajt, upisem part nr , na stranici koju mi ponuidi kliknem download sekciju i uzmem kaj trebam 
<markosejic> grafa na laptopu je starija pa je prepoznata odmah
<markosejic> Graphics: Card: Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) bus-ID: 00:02.0 
<SilverSpace> novi bios
<SilverSpace> meni se bas svida osmica
<markosejic> ne mogu na inteldownload center
<markosejic> invalid server certificate
<SilverSpace> hm i dalje se rusi na metro crni ekran samo sa misem
<markosejic> hoce to kad koristis win8
<SilverSpace> ne kaze google da je to do graficke 3600
<SilverSpace> ima neki problem
<markosejic> ja imam doma kod buraza u compu hd 3650
<markosejic> ostavio sam mu na win7
<SilverSpace> problem je kaj je ova ploca 64bitna ali radi graficke moze gore samo 32bitni os
<SilverSpace> intel za nju nema 64bitni driver
<markosejic> na tom compu je bila 64 bitni win7
<markosejic> i jos kotrlja nakon 7 godina otprilike
<SilverSpace> to je sve jebo lud zbunjenog 
<markosejic> lud zbunjen normalan
<SilverSpace> moj netjak doda jos i smotan 
<SilverSpace> jer smo cetvoro u kuci
<ivoks> kvragu i fritule
<ivoks> nemo's stat
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> uvijek drame s ovim turistima
<ivoks> tu su na murteru, temp je 20-25C
<ivoks> kupaju se i super im je
<ivoks> i onda kada treba ici na paklenicu
<ivoks> udju u kombi u kratkim hlacama
<ivoks> i velis im da ce im biti hladno jer je gore puno hladnije
<ivoks> ne, ne moze biti takva razlika kada je ovdje tak super
<ivoks> i kazes im da pada snijeg, ne, ne vjeruju
<ivoks> i uvijek se vracaju smrznuti
<ivoks> bar ne idu u japankama :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sestra nabavila psa
<ivoks> ovak mu usi izlgledaju http://openaparty.com/open-a-party-shop/images/33044.jpg
<ivoks> pa je po tom stvoru i dobio ime
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/kaos-u-dubrovniku-kruzer-nije-mogao-uploviti-u-luku-zrakoplovi-nisu-mogli-sletjeti
<SilverSpace> bura
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/u-hrvatskoj-pao-prvi-snijeg
<SilverSpace> i snijeg
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> utopic radi super preporodio mi se atom 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dan radni narode ::)
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj SilverSpace ;)
<BotaniCar1> Prvo sam se grebao po glavi "kaj je utopic" :) 
<ivoks> i kak da ja sad napravim email osobi koja se zove Mira Jennifer Vanessa Elisa
<BotaniCar1> mjvelisa@nekaj.negdje
<ivoks> tu fali jos i prezime
<ivoks> koje ima ö
<ivoks> Pierre Paul Francis Marie
<BotaniCar1> ajde, ni prva ni zadnja, kakav je naming convention u firmi ? ime.prezime@domena ili nekaj drugo ?
<ivoks> ime.prezime
<BotaniCar1> Ako nema konvencije, napravi joj "minie@domena" :)
<ivoks> windows admini
<ivoks> i njihovo slanje podataka u xlsu
<ivoks> kak takva osoba moze biti admin kada ne zna unijeti oib u xls
<ivoks> unese to kao broj, i onda ovaj pametni softver makne 0 na pocetku
<BotaniCar1> Err, ne zna unijeti 11znamenkasti broj u tablicu ? Nice 
<ivoks> koji ce to tamo biti raspad kad mi dignemo ruke od njih
<ivoks> vec 4 godine pokusavaju osposobiti exchange
<ivoks> vec sam barem 2 put cuo 'nova verzija ce sve olaksati'
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> po netjaka u skolu 
<SilverSpace> opet ce reci ko i jucer > ujo kak je meni dosadno 
<SilverSpace> evo ga http://tehnoklik.net.hr/vijesti/iphone-6-od-danas-mozete-kupiti-i-u-hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jeeee !
<obruT> idem odma kupit 5 komada
<SilverSpace> jebo samo godinu dana garancija
<SilverSpace> za vesmasinu dobijem 60mj
<obruT> 8500 kn
<obruT> e pa cu da kupim i zlatnoj boji
<ivoks> ste vidli video iz amerike?
<ivoks> gdje imigranti cekaju u redu i onda preprodaju
<ivoks> spavaju danima
<BotaniCar1> :) Dobra fora :) Odakle im pare za inicijalnu kupnju ?
<darko> ajfon?
<obruT> fakat mi nije jasan taj mentalni sklop cekanja u redu za kupit doticnu igracku
<obruT> (iako mi nije jasan ni mentalni sklop davanja 8k kuna za to)
<BotaniCar1> Ti, obruT, ionako nisi sposoban u jednom shusu popiti 6 kava na Cvjetnom, tebi iPhone ni ne treba
<obruT> i to sto kazes :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nemas iPhone nemaš ni trebu 
<obruT> zato nazalost umjesto trebe imam zenu :(
<Mmike> kak da kazem aptu (ili cemu vec) da mi sdiwnloada dependencyje za neki paket?
<Mmike> --print-uris ne radi kak hocu - ako je paket vec instaliran onda ga ne pokaze
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> build-dep
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> moram reci da te bas ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> Core 0:       +25.0°C
<SilverSpace> prehladit ce se
<jelly> Mmike: pa, imas -d --download
<Mmike> jelly, imas, al' ak ti je paket instaliran, mosh se slikat
<jelly> Mmike: ak je instaliran, sta ce ti opet .debovi?
<Mmike> ono sto meni treba je parsanje apt-rdepend, i onda gleanje s apt-cache show, ili cime, za URIjem
<jelly> za sto?
<Mmike> kako bih mogao skinuti .deb
<Mmike> trebam .deb
<jelly> trebas .deb za sto?
<Mmike> jel' to bitno? :)
<Mmike> da ih mogu skopirat u lxc u kojem mi ne radi mreza
<jelly> onda tako reci
<Mmike> pa ne vidim kak je to bitno. mogu se sjetit bar jos 5-6 primjena di mi trebaju .debovi 
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> napravio covjek tool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100816
<Mmike> radi tocno to :)
<jelly> vidi apt-offline ili apt-zip ili apt-walkabout
<Mmike> SilverSpace, build-dep instlaira dependencije koji su potrebni da se builda taj paket
<markosejic> d dan
<infy-> o/
<markosejic> infy pozz
<SilverSpace> aha sad kuzim kaj ti treba 
<BotaniCar1> apt-walkabout, brutalno !!! :) 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> markec
<BotaniCar1> \o/
<jaizza> party
<markosejic> i hate party s.... lets party
<BotaniCar1> Kaj, svi ste dobili otkaze/premjestaje ,. pa je disciplina napustila zgradu ? 
<BotaniCar1> ups, mistype
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyOxaSeTXWs
<datase> YouTube: 09 20 2014 tennis blooper 1080 AVCHD - 0:00:53 - 69,579 views - 78 likes / 3 dislikes
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: oj pa di si ti 
<markosejic> lik se dobro rasuo
<SilverSpace> ovo ce ga citav zivot pratiti ako postane igrac za prvih deset
<BotaniCar1> To je nesto kao sto ja cijeli zivot pratim jaizzau , jer je komad za 5 ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, apt-walkabout: command not found
<Mmike> wee?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: eew: http://quozl.netrek.org/apt-walkabout/
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kul!
<Mmike> ne kuzim nikak
<Mmike> zash mi apt-get nece downloadirat paket
<Mmike> a curl/wget oce
<BotaniCar1> imas ikakvu grIJEsku ?
<BotaniCar1> imao sam nekaj slicno, ali se ne sjecam bez hinta kaj je bilo 
<Mmike> 'connection timeout'
<Mmike> je grijeska
<BotaniCar1> a, ispravno resolva ?
<Mmike> kroz proxy ide
<Mmike> nesh proxy sere
<Mmike> al' nemrem ustanovit sta
<BotaniCar1> bajpasaj proxy,. ko ga hebe
<BotaniCar1> ne mogu vjerovati da sam si tek danas frendao Dragu Plecka na FB, kaj li sam cekao 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa ubilo me na poslu
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne daju mi mira ni sekunde
<jaizza> SilverSpace: sad sam pobjegla
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, nemrem :)
<BotaniCar1> **gasp** 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, stelnetam se na proxy, kazem GET bla KURAC tra sve kra
<SilverSpace> jaizza: radis u rudniku :)
<Mmike> i ovaj pljune kaj hocu
<Mmike> apt-get usere
<jaizza> SilverSpace: zarađujem bitkojne
<jaizza> :D
<Mmike> jaizza, kad ce novi idirekt?
<jaizza> Mmike: kam ti se žuri?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: da bar :)
<Mmike> jaizza, ovo ne radi :)
<Mmike> pa se nadam da ce ono raditi
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti presao?
<Mmike> (u ne-rba?)
<jaizza> Mmike: pa kaj nisi niš naučio u životu do sada?
<jaizza> Mmike: ne pustimo ga
<jaizza> Mmike: nije ti to tak lako
<Mmike> jasta, kad ste nesposobni :/
<Mmike> ne nuzno ti, ne shvati me krivo
<SilverSpace> da bas bi Lujo otiso http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/351746/Sprema-li-se-senzacionalna-razmjena-F1-zvijezda.html
<SilverSpace> novi bios isti problemi sa rusenjem
<SilverSpace> ode cirilica
<BotaniCar1> Sad sam skuzio,nisam prije mogao frendati Plecka - jer nije bio na FB
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam jos
<ivoks> Mmike: kad se vratim u zagreb
<ivoks> Mmike: osim ako jaizza ne izmisli novi idirekt
<ivoks> koji radi i koji je radjen za korisnika
<Mmike>  vidio, btw, ebankin zenin od erste
<Mmike> za privatne ljude
<Mmike> prejebeno
<Mmike> mosh si kategorizirat SVE troskove
<Mmike> radit planoce
<Mmike> planove
<Mmike> ono, pre pre fakin super
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> znam
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: lazu, to su samo forme koje nisu integrirane u sucelje :) "feature teezer" :) 
<ivoks> dok kod rba ne mozes ni stanje kreditne kartice vidjeti
<ivoks> ne prima cak ni datoteke izradjene na unixu
<ivoks> svaki put hubove moram konvertirati u dos
<obruT> "datoteke izradjene na unixu" ?!?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> kakve su to datoteke ?
<ivoks> plain text
<obruT> aha, znaci oce CRLF ? pa to se jednostavno konvertira
<ivoks> pa naravno da se jednostavno konvertira
<ivoks> al idirekt to ne zna
<ivoks> pa moram ja, svaki put
<ivoks> ja dobijem file, sejvam ga i onda ga moram procesirati prije uploada
<ivoks> nego... hoce netko na tjedan dana na murter?
<ivoks> u 10. mjesecu
<ivoks> svakodnevne aktivnosti + smjestaj + dokrucak = $500
<obruT> ne cudi me to... dosta text baziranih protokola i file formata zahtjevaju CRLF kao kraj linije...
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko su umarajuce te aktivnosti? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nisu uopce
<ivoks> Mmike: aj pitaj edwarda jel bi i on dosao
<Mmike> ivoks, moram u london u 10 mjesecu, drugi tjedan, ako je nakon toga, stodane. imam sastance s njim skoro pa cu prenjeti
<Mmike> btw, cini se da se sve intenzivnije prica o sprintu na murteru :)
<ivoks> mislim da je to od 13. nadalje
<ivoks> taj tjedan
<BotaniCar1> Kako volim kad trazim potvrdu da klijent prihvaca ponudu, dobijem odgovor da je prihvaceno i da uplata bude uskoro. Pa ona imam razloga napisati "hvala, roba obicno dodje dan-dva po uplati" .. ebote, koji je to kalendarski datum "uskoro" ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, od 10.10. do 17.10.
<ivoks> s time da prva tura pocne u subotu
<ivoks> dakle, od 11.10.
<ivoks> dakle, super se poklapa :)
<ivoks> ja moram u london tjedan nakon toga :D
<jelly> BotaniCar1: #define skoro cetvrtak
<ivoks> jebemu.. kad je austin
<BotaniCar1> jelly:  !! TO !!
<ivoks> Mmike: da, shit, ja moram u austin taj tjedan
<ivoks> Mmike: a ne, to je 11. mjesec :D
<ivoks> al kurac, moram u bruseless
<ivoks> materinu
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti ne ides u pariz?
<Mmike> mobitel mi se vise ne gasi sam
<ivoks> Mmike: idem
<Hrki> meni pak se mobitel nece upaliti, malo ga kisa navlazila
<Hrki> ali radio je tako dugo dok ga nisam ugasio
 * BotaniCar1 pojam nema di mu je mobitel
<Hrki> jel zna tko sta bi moglo biti
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, brusseles, london, paris, austin
<ivoks> a bojim se da ce i tokio uletiti
<jelly> Hrki: stavi u rizu da upije vlagu bar 24 sata
<jelly> izvadi bateriju
<BotaniCar1> *stavi u rizu preko noci, i odi spavati. Riza ce privuci male kineze koji ce zauzvrat popraviti telefon.
<ivoks> mozes i u cous cous
<jelly> sssh, ne otkrivat tajne
<ivoks> i to vole
<jelly> (zasto ne u sol?  Sol nagriza)
<Mmike> nova launcher
<Mmike> ona nije dala da se ekran ugasi
<ivoks> ne moze sunce osusiti odjecu kao sto to bura moze
<Mmike> upravo zato u slavoniji nemre bit prsuta
<BotaniCar1> Fakat ne bi bilo posteno prema regiji da Slavonija ima i kulen i prsut
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: aha tako riza djeluje vis nisam znao :)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: pa kaj drugo moze biti, nisi valjda popusio spiku da sama riza izvlaci vlagu :) 
<BotaniCar1> Krasno, novi laptop - 2GB nadogradnji 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: koji os 
<BotaniCar1> w8
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> na 8.1
<SilverSpace> se nadograduje 
<BotaniCar1> No, sjetio si me, nisam rekao kako mi neopisivo ide lubuntu na onu stvar, ako mu dozvolim da se nadogradjuje svaki da - on to i radi, nemilice
<jelly> sto ima svaki dan za dogradit?
<BotaniCar1> jelly: igzekli!
<BotaniCar1> Nije puno ( je, 20-80MB dnevno) , ali iritira
<vileni> mislim da bi se windowsasi vise bunili na apdejte svaki dan
<SilverSpace> pa meni se win8 treci dan nadograduje 
<SilverSpace> danas 200mb
<vileni> ja apdejtam windowse vec 8 godina :)
<vileni> doslovno tisuce njih
<BotaniCar1> vileni: svi se bune na nadograqdnje ( i ja ) dok ne dodju u situaciju da se nekaj strgalo jer nisu nadogradjivali :) Kenjam ovdje jer vi bar pojmite moje frustracije, doma mi se zena pukne smijati u lice kad pocnem drecati
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> Izlaze četiri Zagorca iz kleti.. :
<BotaniCar1> - "Šttttteef, ti buš vozil!! Si preveč pijan da bi mogel popevati z nami"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pih sad i mene grlo boli 
<Hrki> se moze ikako koristiti * i google searchu na gmailu?
<BotaniCar1> Hrki: ne, moras regexpove koristiti ( http://www.labnol.org/internet/advanced-gmail-search/21623/ ) 
<BotaniCar1> https://i.imgur.com/RLdD14R.jpg # sysadminov bich Bozji ! 
<vileni> BotaniCar1: moja zena se isto zivcira sa windows apdejtima, reinstalirala je cijelu ucionicu prije ljeta :)
<BotaniCar1> :) Kad je moja zena nervozna, lete skalpeli :) 
<BotaniCar1> https://i.imgur.com/Q0eiGl5.jpg
<vileni> sta je medicinska sestra? :)
<BotaniCar1> Jeste da
<jaizza> ajme kaj mi se spava danas
<jaizza> aj nid som ekšn
<vileni> moja je uciteljica informatike
<vileni> naravno da podrazumijeva i IT support za cijelu skolu
<jelly> /o\
<vileni> sto podrazumijeva da nonstop zove level2 support, aka mene
<BotaniCar1> vileni: cudi me da nisi formulirao kao "moja je uciteljica informatke .. s nepotpunom satnicom" :)
<vileni> pa, mislim da je potpuna
<jaizza> vileni: kad se tvoja raspali, kaj leti?
<vileni> jucer su skoro letila 2 asus stroja :)
 * jaizza predavala matematiku i informatiku
<jaizza> nekad davno
<vileni> ali izgleda da ce ih samo otpisati
<BotaniCar1> Mogu ih k meni prepisati :) 
<vileni> nebi se usrecio bas :)
<jaizza> kad meni nekaj ne radi, /me nema koga zvati za pomoć
<vileni> ja sam joj donirao neki visak za dodatnu nastavu, da djeca imaju sto rastavljati
<vileni> ispalo je da ima starijih kompjutera od toga po uredima
<BotaniCar1> Kak ne, trebaju mi uredjaji otpisani iz javnih institucija, da unesrecim neprijatelje poklonom. Njihovo mi porijeklo garantira da nisu bili nesto ni u trenutku nabave :)
<jaizza> pa kako si vileni *
<jaizza> ?
<vileni> pa ide, ti? :)
<jaizza> ide nama svima, sam je pitanje kam
<jaizza> kod mene ovaj čas izuzetno pospano
<jaizza> borim se sa snom
<vileni> ja samo gledam kad ce kisa, posto mi je auto skoro 3 tjedna na servisu
<jaizza> pripremam okolinu za testiranje, ubibože dosadno
<SilverSpace> 3 tjedna ??
<SilverSpace> kaj si ga razbio
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: thx
<Hrki> te kise je vec puna kapa svima, tolko ju je muka da mi je podrum u zgradi poplavljen, valjda je i brtvi na autu popizdio kad nakon svake kise imam lokvu u suvozacevom mjestu
<SilverSpace> ovo ko da Mmike pise 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/351783/Formula-1-se-mijenja-Tko-je-najbolji-vozac-danasnjice.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i sad ja to moram citat, a?
<SilverSpace> netjak >> Udžbenik je najopasnija knjiga na svijetu i ne smije se otvarati.
<SilverSpace> koji klipan 
<SilverSpace> ljeni 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne moras :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: https://creativeartworksblog.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/bookbrowsebooksviamorgenmarshall.jpg
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<obruT> zanimljivo je kad se skrsi MQ preko kojih jedno 20 platformi komunicira
<Tiko> Bok, jel probo tko prilagodit ubuntu za telefon koji nije na listi uređaja?
<Tiko> bok, ima koga??
<api984> http://www.ictbusiness.info/poslovna-rjesenja/jos-jedan-talijanski-grad-odbacio-microsoft-windows-za-open-source
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> nasi platili jos za par godina 
<jelly> nego, oce ko donirati za produzenje idolnet.org domene?
<jelly> ili se vise niko ne spaja tamo
<Mmike> jelly, ocu ja
<Mmike> di treba dat kol'ko?
<Mmike> Registrant Name:Matija  Puzar
<Mmike> Eh, memories :)
<jelly> Mmike: $12 paypalaj na puma at inet.hr
<jelly> $11.48 je ali paypal uzme harac
<Mmike> Jel' moze nesto sto nije paypal?
<Mmike> tipa, prebacim mu na tekicu? :)
<Mmike> tekuci!
<jelly> ha, tekuci
<jelly> osim ak ce oces razbahatit pa platit za vise od 1 godine
<jelly> Mmike: mozes meni na tekuci pa onda ja platim na paypal, nije neka sreca
<Mmike> nisam siguran da mogu na paypal sam tak platiti
<jelly> paypal jumfer?
<jelly> Mmike: imas na privat
<Mmike> jelly, jojo, strpljenja, sastanak
<ivoks> idolnet je jos ziv?
<jelly> ak se me produzi, nece bit
<jelly> ne*
<darko> ja sam doniro prosle godine
<darko> i za nagradu se nemrem spojit
<darko> jebe me da "nemam ident"
<SilverSpace> ne
<infy-> asti znači naša san neku predobru color schemu za urxvt
<infy-> sviđa mi se
<Mmike> "Prodaja ovog leka  zabranjena je putem interneta zakonom Republike Srbije" <- zabanili su putem interneta :)
<weshmashian> postoji samo jedna kolor shema za termove!
<BotoMlat> weshmashian: crno na crnom, da ne umaras oci ?
<weshmashian> BotoMlat: takoe!
<Vjetar> burp
<Vjetar> weshmashian: tko ili Å¡to je BotoMlat ?
<jelly-home> darko: instaliraj neki *identd, npr. nullidentd, i probusi rupu za tcp/113
<obruT> na idolnetu je nasto pomor otkako je isforsan identd :)
<obruT> mislim, bio je pomor i prije
<obruT> ali tih 10-15 ljudi se svelo na 3-4 covjeka :)
<obruT> dakle: ico, Brogi, Puma, Medo i Besni (bot od Pranjica) :)
<Vjetar> lol obruT 
<Vjetar> obruT: bolje SASL forsirani
<darko> fakat, nidje nikog
<darko> koji debos je to isforsiro
<darko> morat cu im ukinut financiranje
<darko> zbog zabusavanja
<darko> ove godine ce dobit samo 50% proracuna
<darko> 5,74 USD
<Mmike> darko, obruT djeste sad osli od tamo
<darko> ne radi mi ident :(
<darko> sabotuju me
<Mmike> srta ce ti ident
<Mmike> to je i tak obsolete
<Mmike> ident inetd
<Mmike> init
<Mmike> sve to
<Mmike> systemd
<Mmike> dsystemt
<Mmike> i tdsystem
<Mmike> to je moderno
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zbog-odbijanja-cijepljenja-prijete-epidemije-vracaju-se-bolesti-koje-su-vec-bile-iskorijenjene/771674.aspx
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> SilverSpace, debili
<Mmike> roditelji - debili
<Mmike> to ti je
<Mmike> de-fakin-bi-li
<darko> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160026
<darko> kolko ova grdosija vrijedi
<darko> ima 20 kg
<darko> frend mi dofuro
<Mmike> uh huh
<Mmike> k'o stvoreno za server upgrade :)
<Mmike> darko, ja sam malo manji pred cca 4-5 mjeseci kupiio za 200 kuna
<Mmike> ovisi koliko je uscuvano
<Mmike> vidi po njuskalu, ima sllicnih 
<Mmike> ja bih ti ga uzeo da ga imam di stavit :)
<darko> xD
<darko> pa relativno ok zgleda, sam je malo prasnjav
<darko> ima koju ogrebotinu al nis zesce
<darko> al 20 kila... lol
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-24
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<ivoks> sweet https://blogs.oracle.com/virtualization/entry/support_for_oracle_linux_running
<jelly-home> darko: jel imas onih plasticnih vodilica za diskove za to kuciste?  fali mi za dva diska
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> systemd odluka za debian se cini kao ne bas tako dobra
<ivoks> sad moraju za default desktop ponovno odabrati gnome
<jelly-home> "moraju?"
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> zasto?
<ivoks> jer xfce ne radi sa systemd
<ivoks> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/tasksel/tasksel.git/commit/?id=dce99f5f8d84e4c885e6beb4cc1bb5bb1d9ee6d7
<jelly-home> ivoks: uh, ja upravo pisem sa jessie instalacije sa systemd i xfce
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znK652H6yQM
<datase> YouTube: iPhone 6 Plus Bend Test - 0:04:31 - 1,707,194 views - 17715 likes / 663 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> darko: to kuciste je bezveze. Nema ni opciju za dodatno hladjenje, a mogu unutra nagurati 30 diskova .. 
<jelly-home> dosta je prednji hladnjak stavit, ako je to samo NAS i nema jos 200W grijanja od graficke
<jelly-home> ventilator*
<SilverSpace> http://www.cappuccinopc.com/solutions/thinclients.asp
<BotaniCar> Jos cu samo rantnuti da je prednja maska takva da, ako stavim ventilator koji svijetli, to nece nikad nitko saznati :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: opet si na lotou dobio ? :D
<SilverSpace> kaj treba svijetliti
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vis mogo bi uplatiti :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: imam neku kramu s takim midi towerom, i kuciste je sasvim pristojno, stavit i vadit diskove je jednostavno i ne treba nista sarafit
<SilverSpace> jebo skolu danas su vec u 10:30 gotovi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jebate, moj je mali duze u vrticu od toga :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa da i netjak je bio duze, a jucer bili do 11:25
<SilverSpace> najduze su do 12:15
<SilverSpace> ima tekicu (informativka) gdje ucitelica upisuje napomene lose i dobre i jucer je nije donio doma i pitamo gdje je, a on ko iz puske "nisam je sakrio" 
<SilverSpace> kak mali lopov zna 
<SilverSpace> danas cemo vidjeti kaj je bilo upisano 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne mozete to sve vidjeti i preko e-gradjana ? Znam da sve skole jos nisu u sustavu
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> ne moze 
<SilverSpace> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4nCWsPmGBdw/VCJbFIee5YI/AAAAAAAAhnU/Z85lcio8a9A/w426-h300/GiF20140324.149.gif
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/spasen-muskarac-koji-se-zaglavio-izmedu-dviju-stijena-962845
<infy-> o/
<ivoks> Kako bismo s vama proslavili naš 25. rođendan, darujemo vam 50 000 sjedala na našim međunarodnim linijama po cijeni već od 125 eura za povratnu aviokartu.
<ivoks> Otputujte s nama u Amsterdam, Beč, Bruxelles, Frankfurt, Kopenhagen, London,
<ivoks> München, Pariz, Prištinu, Rim, Sarajevo, Skoplje ili Zürich!
<ivoks> Aviokarte možete kupiti samo od 24. do 28. rujna 2014.,
<ivoks> a putovati od 20. listopada 2014. do 28. ožujka 2015.
<ivoks> (ne vrijedi za putovanja u razdoblju od 15. 12. 2014. do 11. 1. 2015.).
<ivoks> pa.. tak da znate
<ivoks> to je cca 90€ popusta
<SilverSpace> hm koja firma 
<BotaniCar> http://www.pristupinfo.hr/popis-tijela-javne-vlasti/ # nama Britanska ambasada financira kreiranje popisa tijela javne vlasti. Zemljo, otvori se 
<BotaniCar> Bas me zanima kako su ih inicijalno pokusali odbiti od ideje
<vileni> SilverSpace: sad vidim komentar za auto, nisam ga razbio nego mi je pukao neki dio koji nitko nema na lageru nego sluzbeni servis mora naruciti
<vileni> a njima se ne zuri posto auto nije kod njih, pa za 67kn dio cekam preko 2 tjedna
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: CA
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> igustin: !
<obruT> 125â EUR ? pa za manje se nadje za dosta tih destinacija preko lowcost kompanija i bez ogranicenja kad
<ivoks> da, nadje se
<ivoks> germanwings je cak i skuplji ako uzmes opciju gdje te se ne tretira kao vrecu krumpira
<ivoks> a ryanair ce ti reci 'cijenu' i onda reci '+20€ ako placate karticom' i sl.
<jelly> a s cime bi inace platio, wtf
<obruT> pa do sad nisam imao problema nikakvih, nit su me tretirali vrecu... a ionako ti letovi gore navedeni ne traju bogzna sto da mi treba deluxe usluga
<Mmike> tko se brine oko ubuntu-hr weba?
<Mmike> od kad sam deinstalirao NovaLauncher, mobitel mi radi 505 puta brze i 101 put manje trosi bateriju!
<Mmike> vileni: ^^
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam u principu odustao od custom romova
<ivoks> Mmike: ispostavilo se da originalni uvijek rade bolje i brze
<ivoks> i trose puno manje bateriju
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ovisi o mobitel
<Mmike> s3mini je zesce govno
<Mmike> imam stock rom i spor je za poludit
<ivoks> obruT: npr., na letu od bonna do splita u 5 ujutro, jako mi je dobro dosao sendvic i sok od rajcice
<Mmike> samo sto je sa novalouncherom bio jos sporiji :)
<ivoks> obruT: jer u 5 ujutro bas i ne mozes kupiti hranu na aerodromu
<Mmike> kad nadjem vremena (lol) probat cu ciganmod staviti na njega
<Mmike> sok od rajcice = k'o da sam si kiselinu u zeludac nalio 
<ivoks> obruT: da sam isao 'jeftinom' varijantom, bio bi gladan sve do 8 ujutro u splitu, gdje bi sendvic platio 10 eura
<ivoks> a i lijepo je imati mjesta za noge
<ivoks> i to je bilo cca 190 eura povratna karta
<ivoks> problem kod CA-a je sto ti daju sranje za jest :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> jao, jadna zena
<ivoks> dosla kod nas iz amerike na turu
<ivoks> zagubio joj se kofer, a unutra lijekovi
<ivoks> i sad pazi ovo
<ivoks> zena je letila iz sad-a u pariz. iz pariza u rim. iz rima u dubrovnik i onda autom do splita
<ivoks> a kofer...
<ivoks> iz pariza u barcelonu
<ivoks> pa iz barcelone u rim, pa iz rima u dubrovnik
<ivoks> pa ce veceras avionom do zagreba
<ivoks> pa iz zagreba do pule
<ivoks> i onda iz pule do zadra
<ivoks> i onda autom do murtera
<ivoks> s tim da je u barceloni proveo 3 dana :)
<ivoks> pa ti leti niskotarifnim kompanijama :)
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> zena je koza
<Mmike> al' totalna
<ivoks> slazem se. al opet
<Mmike> ja sam uvijek letio niskotarifnim kompanijama
<Mmike> i nikad nikakvih problema
<ivoks> kofer ce dobiti 24h prije leta natrag
<Mmike> pa kad je koza :)
<Mmike> ja sam jedino bio konj kad sam se iz zanzibara vracao nazad za zagreb
<Mmike> pa su mi u kairu rekli da neznaju oni za moj kofer
<Mmike> srecom u becu je sve bilo ok, kofer dosao prije mene
<Mmike> od onda nemam ptrljagu, sve ide samnom gore :)
<Mmike> ivoks: btw, tak sam si ja kartu s braca do londona i nazad nasao za 2100 kuna :) brac-zg, spavanje, zg-split-frankfurt, spavanje, frankfurt-oslo-london :)
<Mmike> nazad nisam nit gledao kak se ide :)
<Mmike> pa moras bit debil da to kupis 
<Mmike> ili te bas pali letjet avionima i bit po ajrodromima
<Mmike> (naime, skuzio sam onda da si ne rezevriam ja sam kartu nego to naprave oni-neki-canonicalovi)
<Mmike> mislim da je uvijet za slijedeci laptop - bar 32 gige rama
<SilverSpace> sad mi lik donese racunalo da mu se reboota kad duze radi otvorim a ventilatori ni na procu ni na grafi se ne vrte od prasine 
<jelly> SilverSpace: super, dijagnoza i popravak 10 minuta, naplata 100kn ili gajba
<BotaniCar> Vidim ja da se radi na crno, a di je PDV ? :) 
<jelly> ne mora crno, moze svijetlo, moze rezano
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> "radim na crno, trosim na bijelo" 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tak sam ja neki dan turo novu plocu u stroj, i kao, cistim redovno kuciste i to. Al' sam smetnuo s uma da mi napajanje uzima zrak od-dolje - a macje dlake su sve zacepile i u biti je napajanje vristalo :)
<Mmike> sad je opet tiha kutijica
<BotaniCar> Ja sam tutnuo kistru iza akvarija, ribama dobro, kucistu dobro :) Jedino kaj nisam 6 mjeseci usisao unutrasnjost :) 
<Mmike> kolega rodjen na isti dan kad i ja :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: treba slozit da se kistra hladi prek akvarija... pa mozes drzat i tropske ribe
<BotaniCar> obruT: stranica kucista koja je bliza maticnoj, i akvarij se dodiruju. Zato sam i napisao da je svima dobro
<BotaniCar> Jedino kaj mi sad voda brze hlapi iz akvarija nego je prije 
<jelly> https://twitter.com/edial/status/514481132717768705
<obruT> BotaniCar: koliko cesto mijenjas vodu/peres akvarij ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: ovisi koliko vremena imam :) najcesce jednom u 2 tjedna. Jednom godisnje ga skroz operem, skupa s podlogom, mudri internet mi je rekoa da je ovim mojim ribama bitno da sranja iz podloge ostanu u akvariju jer sadrze neku tvar kaj je ribicama bitna. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: Phase 2: QA engineer opens a lizzard, tastes beer ( to ti je moj posel bar jednom mjesecno ) :) Also: http://www.moneyticketspassport.com/wp-content/gallery/beer-labels/IMG_1784-2.jpg
<Mmike> jebo ih benet da ih jebo benet
<Mmike> nesposobni idijoti
<Mmike> stara ima neki ruter kojem DHCP ne radi bas kak spada
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> ovo je nevjerojatno kak to ne radi :)
<Mmike> *   Trying 185.31.17.223...
<Mmike> aaaaa
<Mmike> koji moroni
<Mmike> i vipnet skup s njima
<infy-> Dobro da se nisam na to prebacio :D
<Mmike> zovem the podrsku, veli lik morate vipnet zvat
<Mmike> a procita mi sve podatke
<Mmike> pa reko
<Mmike> a da, veli lik, nesmijem vam ja pomoc
<Mmike> infy-: ocajni su
<infy-> LOL
<infy-> "ne smijem vam ja pomoć"
<jelly> jebiga, ak je dobio takvu naredbu od sefa
<BotaniCar> Bar je upotrijebio ispravnu sintaksu, pa znas di je problem 
<SilverSpace> eh popravci na crno 
<SilverSpace> ak bu platil pifo bu dobro
<BotaniCar> Meni se tak' ne da. I,ne, nije mi frend netko tko mi donese komad elektronike da mu popravim i izgubim X sati, a ni pivo ne donese :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moj akvari je bio 120l
<SilverSpace> i svaki sedam dana sam morao jednu trecinu vode mjenjat 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dramaticna je razlika u tome koliko energije moras uloziti u odrzavanje, ovisno o vrsti riba. Ja sam imao srece , pa je mmike svoju ribu htio utopiti, pa sam ju uzel od njega. Ispostavilo se da riba trazi najmanje brige od svih koje sam poslije gledao 
<SilverSpace> tj imao od 30l karnister koji mi je susjed dovozio kisnicu sa vikendice 
<SilverSpace> je zavisi koje ribe imas
<SilverSpace> i biljke 
<SilverSpace> za biljke je vazno svaki sedam dana vodu mjenjat tj trecinu
<SilverSpace> nazalost mi je puko 
<BotaniCar> Stari, kad sam birao biljke, prvi uvjet mi je bio "da nemam puno zajebancije s njima" :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Al, fakat :) da sam htio pola dana posvetiti ljubimcu, uzeo bi leglo pitbulla i odgajao ih 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i kamionsku gumu da vuku za sobom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh banda zove 
<BotaniCar> to to , da :) 
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> oracle linux sluzbeno podrzan na ubuntu cloudu
<jelly> koji vrag je ubuntu cloud
<Mmike> Ja: Ne mogu se spojiti na pypi.python.org, github.com i neke druge stranice, dok s mobilnog telefona mogu. On: Pa, vjerojatno rade upgrade desktop-verzije stranice, pa zato ne mozete, a na mobilnu verziju mozete.
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> Ja: Mozete li mi resetirati password na ruteru? On: username je prazan, a passwd je XXXX. Ja: ne, ne mogu se spojiti. On: Koliko ste daleko od accesspointa? Ja (u cudu): 'cca 2 metra'. On: hm, da, to je blizu, znaci, nije to.
<Mmike> Pa jebote, vipnet!
<infy-> ovo je tužno
<SilverSpace> ah Mmike ti imas curicu kaj ne 
<SilverSpace> cure su bolji prvasici nek decki 
<SilverSpace> neposlusna balavurdija 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> djecaka
<Mmike> popizdit
<Mmike> s internetom
<SilverSpace> hm kak sam ja zabrijao 
<SilverSpace> malwarebytes pronasao 41 sranje 
<SilverSpace> i cude se kaj im racunalo neradi 
<SilverSpace> nekim ljudima bi ja zabranio da kupuju racunala dok ne poloze ispit 
<SilverSpace> kao za vozacki 
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> Das ist ein Scwantz!
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/foto--vorsteiner--oplemenio-bmw-m4-paketom-gts/1222544/
<SilverSpace> Schwantz
<jelly> I see your schwantz is almost as long as mine
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> ak virtualki kazem da koristi nat, sve (manje vise) radi
<Mmike> ak joj velim da koristi bridged networking, onda se nemrem spojit, recimo, na https od pypi.python.org (tls handshake timeout)
<Mmike> kad se prebacim na vipnet preko mobitela, sve radi
<Mmike> kaj ruter moze radit da sosjebe sve to?
<jelly> jel virtualka opce dobije IP adresu kad je na bridged?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i mogu do nje 
<Mmike> recimo, s mobitela
<Mmike> i virtualka moze do hosta, moze do mobitela, moze do www.srce.hr bez beda
<Mmike> al' nece do pypi.python.com
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> pardon
<Mmike> nece nit do srce.hr
<Mmike> telnetam se na www.srce.hr
<Mmike> kazem: get fucker
<Mmike> i ne dobijem nist
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> ovo je neupotrebljivo
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> sad nit s hosta nemrem do www.srce.hr
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/najskupljeg-lovca-vise-se-boje-piloti-nego-islamisti-kostao-je-kao-hrvatski-bdp--a-pada-cesce-od-nasih-mig-ova/1222566/
<jelly> zato sto leti cesce od nasih migova
<jelly> Mmike: to mi vise zvuci kao da je na hostu nesto strgano nego na routeru
<Mmike> jelly: zash onda kad se spojim preko mobitela sve radi ok?:
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak da winxp natjedam da se spoje na drugu (wifi) mrezu? obrisao sam sve kaj je bilo u 'advanced config', dodao novu mrezu, upisao key i sve, i nista. Kliknem 'ok', viidm da rosta po disku, i nist se ne desi.
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto ti je nesto na hostu strgano, dal firewall, dal tko zna, kad si na zici
<SilverSpace> jelly: u 22 godine imao pet padova 5 i sad ga nas novinar sere 
<Mmike> jelly: ne vidim sto bi na hostu moglo bit strgano. Nisam na zici nikad, uvijek sam na wajrlsu. Radi doma (amis), radi preko mobitela (vipnet), tu od stare (bnet/vipnet) ne radi.
<jelly> onda ti je nesh strgano na wirelessu
<jelly> vjerojatno djubrad shapea 
<jelly> ili QoSa
<jelly> Mmike: probaj... dici VPN na portu 53 :-D
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/red-hat-ide-racunalstvo-oblaku/136206.aspx
<jelly> rano su se sjetili
<jelly> Red Hatova snažna podrška Openstack projektu # :-D
<darko> "a problemi s disanjem mučili su čak i osoblje zaduženo za održavanje zrakoplova"
<darko> wtf
<SilverSpace> darko: lete i mehanicari sa njim :)
<SilverSpace> masinist masinist 
<SilverSpace> vrijeme je za promjeniti telefon 
<SilverSpace> jebucka me 
<SilverSpace> pomalo
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesi ti neki dan pitao kako na androidu vidjet ipv6
<jelly> ne sjecam se
<jelly> znaci da nije bilo bitno
<SilverSpace> netko je pitao
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja !
<SilverSpace> a ti :)
<obruT> znam da je mob dobio ipv6 adresu, a ne znam kako ju vidjet :P
<obruT> mislim, znam koja je jer ju je moj router dodjelio, ali me zanima bas na mobu da vidim :P
<SilverSpace> evo bas sad gledam 
<SilverSpace> nadogradio se app pa se sad vidi a mislim da se vidjelo prije 
<obruT> odnosno, router je oglasio prefix, ali po komunikaciji vidim da ju mob koristi
<SilverSpace> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricsheep.asi
<SilverSpace> joj moram promjenit telefon 
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> nedamise puno para dat 
<SilverSpace> 19:00KHL: Slovan – Medveščak LIVE
<SilverSpace> ima prenos sk2
<obruT> vis, mogo bi ovu sezonu otic na bar jednu tekmu ak uhvatim vremena...
<SilverSpace> eh i ja 
<SilverSpace> jebo vip sve preskupo kod njih za mene 
<SilverSpace> bome sam si dobru mjesanu salatu slozil
<jelly> a koju cijenu i velicinu ciljas
<obruT> jelly: jel onaj Ivan Stojic jos uvijek radi u tvojoj firmi ?
<jelly> obruT: ne, vec jedno godinu dana, ali je u blizini
<jelly> mozda cak i dvije sad vec
<jelly> sad je frilenser
<obruT> trebao bi mi njegov neki kontakt, mail i broj mobitela ak mozda imas ?
<obruT> mama mu je dobila neku relativno bitnu postu u nas sanducic :) pa bih joj isporucio, a nisam siguran jel jos uvijek tu u susjedstvu, bio sam sad maloprije i zvonio, ali nitko ne reagira
<jelly> obruT: daj ti radije svoj kontakt, s njim sam bolji :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: nesto bi u vipu uzeo izmedu 500 - 1000kn odmah platut na ugovor 
<SilverSpace> u tarifi sam 125kn
<SilverSpace> velicina nije bitna 
<jelly> ko te to lagao :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/h1Byj3
<SilverSpace> kakvi su ovo desirei
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> U KBC-u Zagreb zaprimljen muškarac sa 7,3 promila alkohola!
<SilverSpace> kaj je taj pio
<jelly> razređivač
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/3005
<jelly> ovaj bash bug je smijeshan
<weshmashian> indeed
<SilverSpace> tko :)
<Mmike> auuuuuuuuuu
<Mmike> jelly
<Mmike> sramota
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike> e, tako fino
<SilverSpace> bemti koji lopovi ovi na vipu 
<SilverSpace> u biti i nisu tak 
<SilverSpace> kad sve izracunam za telefon 2000kn platim 1200
<SilverSpace> za dvije godine platim vipu 3340
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> sad se da disat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti je to
<Vjetar> rokekoke!
<Vjetar> našli su mi rupu u IISu :P
<SilverSpace> to i nije tesko nac
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-25
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: naravno da nije, a nisam ni ja neki ninja guru za konfiguraranje
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro 0 ops, 0 voices i 34 normalna :)
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<SilverSpace> vec dva jutra zaredom nestaje struje 
<SilverSpace> na pola minute 
<Mmike> "QA Engineer walks into a bar. Orders a beer. Orders 0 beers. Orders 999999 beers. Orders a lizard. Orders -1 beers. Orders a sfdeljkn"
<SilverSpace> 4.2.2+helix+myGica super rade 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije li prerano za pivo :)
<Mmike> pravi QA inzinjer nikad ne spava :)
<BotaniCar1> Pravi QA inzinjer stalno spava ! 
<Mmike> QC spava. QA ne.
<SilverSpace> idemo jutros u skolu i kaze netjak >> kad ce taj praznik 
<SilverSpace> Stigla znanstvena potvrda: Frajeri s velikim trbuhom bolji su ljubavnici
<SilverSpace> naravno imaju kotac zamasnjak 
<ivoks> jeste poinstalirali novi bash?
<jelly-home> ne, tek je stigao nocas u repozitorij :-)
<BotaniCar1> bash sam ga sad nadogradio posvuda
 * obruT too
<markosejic> d dan
<obruT> koristi li tko kakvu skriptu koja zakljucuje s koje ip adrese netko radi password guessing / dictionary attack na ssh i automatski dodaje firewall rule da dropa sve s doticnog IP-a ?
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<markosejic> jaizza pozz
<jaizza> markic
<jaizza> kako je?
<jelly> obruT: fail2ban 
<markosejic> dobro je
<vileni> ja isto stavim fail2ban
<obruT> da, za tu sam dosta puta cuo :)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNSnGmVlEww
<datase> YouTube: Anime Girls Amv - 0:02:27 - 2,674 views - 26 likes / 2 dislikes
 * Mmike se sinoc cudio bashu :)
<Mmike> reko, wtf, bash!
<Mmike> pa sam onda apgrejdo svukud :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je to novo u bashu
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pusa 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> opla
 * jaizza blushing
<markosejic> bash 4.2.45(1)-release
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dobio je bash podrsku za android
<SilverSpace> kaze mi netjak ujutro kad sam ga vodio u skolu >> kad ce ti praznici 
<Mmike> mosh upravljat s android mobitelom kroz bash
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto je to vazno?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: http://www.zdnet.com/unixlinux-bash-critical-security-hole-uncovered-7000034021/
<jelly> SilverSpace: to bi trebala biti fora, zeka, zezalica, posalica
<SilverSpace> aha sigurnosna rupa 
<markosejic> ne znam dali se to odnosi na ovu verziju bash a
<jelly> markosejic: X='() { ignored; }; /bin/echo da, odnosi se' bash -c "echo mozda i ne"
<SilverSpace> jucer sam umro od smjeha imam susjeda koji svako malo mjenja lozinke na routeru i wifi pristupu i svako malo me zove kak mu se netko spaja 
<SilverSpace> koja paranoja 
<SilverSpace> a na racunalu mu krajni domet poslatimaill i igrat pasijans 
<SilverSpace> reko kaj te briga pa nemaju ti kaj ukrast 
<SilverSpace> poludio na mene 
<obruT> nije stvar jel ce njemu netko nesto ukrast, ako ti netko napravi sranje preko tvog adsl-a, ti ces biti odgovoran
<obruT> a ti onda dokazuj da je djecju pornjavu skidao susjed koji ti je probio wireless, a ne ti :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da istina ali ovaj je paranojik samo takav 
<SilverSpace> kaj je najbolje ja mu vidim balkon i ne mogu do njegovog wifi_a
<SilverSpace> domet je marginalan
<BotaniCar1> Kao da je to bitno, bitnod a vidis kad mu se supruga presvlaci u spavacicu 
<Mmike> ak je dovoljno daleko od rutera, nema straha
<Mmike> tak bar vipnet tvrdi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: :)
<jaizza> opet mi se spava
<jaizza> tko će me razbuditi?
<markosejic> ma tako je vrijeme
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel ima neka malo racunalo koje ima sata i 1G lan osim banane pi kaj znam 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: hm 
<jaizza> markić je zbrisal
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ostaješ mi ti
<jaizza> zadnja nada
<jaizza> (ovi ostali me ignoriraju)
<jaizza> (samo me se sjete kad nešto u RBA ne radi)
<SilverSpace> :)*
<jaizza> (pih)
 * jaizza napravila testiranje
 * jaizza zadovoljna testiranjem
<jaizza> ima da lete upiti sad na bazi
<Mmike> lol
<obruT> pita me kolega koju knjigu bi preporucio da nauci linux sistemasenje i ja fakat ne znam sto bi odgovorio...
<Mmike> nikoju
<Mmike> mora sjest i radit
<obruT> pa da, al iz cega da krene radit :)
<SilverSpace> ili platit obruT uuu
<obruT> instalira linux ulogira i se i sta sad ? :)
<Mmike> nek nauci sto znaci administrirat par osnovnih servisa, http, mejl, dns, nek instalira ubuntu/debian, nek nauci osnove bash skriptarenja
<obruT> da bar ima neka man stranica kao pointer na ostale man stranice pa ono :)
<Mmike> i onda nek si nadje admin poso negdje
 * Mmike ima jednu firmu na pameti koja je idealna za naucit ak ti pare nisu najbitnija stvar na svijetu i ak si vrijedan i oces ucit
<obruT> pa da, ali mora od nekud krenut ucit osnove skriptarenja, gdje se nalazi sto na filesystemu, kak se slozi mreza, kak se restartaju servisi, sto je iptables...
<jaizza> obruT: http://www.dummies.com/store/product/Linux-For-Dummies-9th-Edition.productCd-0470467010,navId-322449.html
<SilverSpace> prije bi trebao naucit instalirati linux i osnove kako on radi 
<obruT> ne planira radit ko admin, planiraju nesto sto sad interno vrte na windozama prebacit na linux pa usput naucit stovec...
<obruT> jaizza: imas iskustva s tom knjigom (citala, pogledala, naucila nesto) ?
<jaizza> obruT: nope, sorry
<jaizza> ja imam doma RHCE pa njega konzultiram kad/ako mi zatreba :D
<Mmike> obruT: ne mora :)
<jaizza> obruT: a Linuxom/UNIXom se bavim od davne '94 tak da...
<Mmike> obruT: nek nauci napamet RHCE, dobit ce poso, i tamo ce naucit sve :)
<obruT> nije problem proguglat za knjige :) zanima me jel netko zna da neka knjiga zbilja ima smisla :)
<Mmike> obruT: meni je kul bila ona Acina (ne Ekralovic!) knjiga, Linux u domu, ili kako vec
<Mmike> a i pomoglo je sto sam dane pijancevanja provodio na srcu s Arneom, Foetusom i inim haharima :)
<obruT> yep, ja sam isto na SRCE-u pohvatao neke stvari :)
<Mmike> sjecam se, ulogiram se u term, i buljim... vidim lika pored sebe kak napise 'dir' i dobije listu
<Mmike> reko, kul, 
<Mmike> dir
<Mmike> i kura
<Mmike> kak, reko sad to
<Mmike> dodje lik i napise 'alias dir=ls'
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaa, reko
<Mmike> i tak :0
<Mmike> obruT: al' fakat, nek prouci kak radi apache, recimo. Kaj se di konfigurira i kak. Skuzit ce tu kaj je servis, kak se instalira/restarta, di konfig fajl, kak ovo, kak ono.
<ivoks> obruT: man man
<infy-> o/
<obruT> ivoks: man man mu kaze kako koristiti man i u kojoj sekciji su koje komande... sumnjam da ce ici jednu po jednu stranicu i gledati sto tamo ima :P
<obruT> iako, to sam ja radio prije 20 godina kad sam prvi put instalirao linux, isao gledat man stranicu za svaku komandu... srecom, nije toga puno bilo :P
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qdyHzkxuxaE
<datase> YouTube: Krankšvester - Za Benbare i Saundsisteme (Official Video) - 0:03:40 - 4,447 views - 247 likes / 7 dislikes
<ivoks> 11:16 < obruT> [11:06:43] da bar ima neka man stranica kao pointer na ostale man stranice pa ono :)
<ivoks> man man je bas to
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar1> Kaj je to RHCE ? 
<BotaniCar1> fakat, RHCE je, a ne RHCSE
<SilverSpace> apchihaaaaaa
<weshmashian> mornin'
<obruT> apport upravo leti s diska popracen zestokom grmljavinom
<obruT> ne kuzim zast po defaultu u distrama forsaju poluproizvode, al jebiga
<BotaniCar1> Kakav ja znam biti kreten :) Posalju mi iz $firme testnu e-mail poruku da vidimo da li mailing radi i paralelno mi na otvoreni ticket odgovore s "poslali smo testnu poruku blala", a ja im odgovorim s "primio sam Vasu puricu" :) Srecom ,nisam kliknuo "send" :)
<BotaniCar1> obruT: zakaj je apport poluproizvod ? ( mislim, isto mogu reci za onaj centosov kcrash ili kak se vec zove )
<obruT> zato sto mi zakuca cpu na minutu, digne load na 5... a to sve zato sto se skrsio drugi poluproizvod rythmbox koji je default media player u ubuntuu
<BotaniCar1> obruT: pa to mu je posao i opis veli da uzme "non trivial ammount of resources" .. na koncu, sam si kriv kaj si ga upalil, defaultno je zgasen, ne ? 
<obruT> nije :)
<obruT> po defaultu upaljen, a sad je odmah dobio otkaz :)
<BotaniCar1> Nije ?! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport veli da grijesis :) 
<obruT> u prosli petak sam instalirao 14.04 i vjeruj, sjecao bih se da sam ga instalirao
<BotaniCar1> Posteno, bas cu pogledat' kak stvar stoji na lubuntujcu 
<obruT> ne znam zasto bi to uopce htio sam instalirat
<obruT> ovo mi je prvi put da sam nakon dugo vremena instalirao bas ubuntu, a ne xubuntu, no odmah sam instalirao gnome-session-fallback
<BotaniCar1> :D
<BotaniCar1> ja sam juce, u naletu bijesa lupio "aptitude remove xorg* nvidia* lightdm*" :)
<BotaniCar1> is a good pc now
<SilverSpace> bemti di je moja fotka tj. kaj sam ja uslikao dospjela http://hr.worldmapz.com/photo/33336_es.htm
<SilverSpace> nisam vec dugo fotku ubacio http://www.panoramio.com/user/4606926?show=all
<SilverSpace> preko 9 tisuca pregleda http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41892275
<pkiller> alo alo
<pkiller> jel se netko igrao sa ovim openstackom?
<BotaniCar1> Samo to i mozes s njim
<pkiller> haha
<pkiller> ma nešto sam gledao onaj coreOS... i sad gledam taj openstack... meni ovako laiku, to odprilike isto
<pkiller> samo openstack ima bolje riješeno delegaciju resursa
<BotaniCar1> A, sve t si zabundlao i pricamo na #ubuntu kanalu jer ? :) Mislim, nisi ni ovlas spomenuo barem formulu 1
<pkiller> zadnji put sam gledao formulu1 prije 15 godina kad je valjala
<BotaniCar1> Uvijek si ostavljao dojam pametnog couka :)
<pkiller> haha... sve je to stvar percepcije promatrača :)
<pkiller> znaci nitko nista sa tim openstackom?
<BotaniCar1> Nisi postavio nikakvo pitanje, samo cu ti ja odgovoriti na "jel se netko igrao s" :) 
<jelly> ne -- jer neki primaju placu za to i ne igraju se, a neki nisu ni probali? :-)
<pkiller> konkretno: jel ga netko probao instalirati i koristiti na nekom drugom cloud hostingu, a ne na bare metal-u?
<BotaniCar1> ja sam probao instalirati stack na centose ( ne redhat! ) 6 i 7, u oba slucaja me zapetljalo u dependency hell koji nisam do kraja razmrsio
<jelly> Platform as a Platform
<pkiller> jelly: kako ste vi svi pro ovdje :)
<BotaniCar1> Ne trosim udje oblake, ap .. 
<jelly> pkiller: svi?  Pa mislim da ukupno dvojica spadaju u prvu kategoriju
<pkiller> haha... ja primam placu jer se pojavim na poslu a ne zbog toga Å¡to radim :)
<BotaniCar1> Dobar ti pos'o, sumnjam da je i placa dobra :) 
<pkiller> da Å¡ef zna Å¡ta ja radim, ne bi imao posao
<pkiller> 5k kuna ... solidno 
<pkiller> nemože svatko radit ono što voli i primat plaću za isto :)
<BotaniCar1> Ja cu moci, cim me zaposlis kao vozatja tvog glisera :) 
<pkiller> evo slijedece godine možeš počet :)
<pkiller> ali nije to samo vozit... trebas ljudima obijasnit zašto si ti bolji od ostalih 40 ponuda :)
<BotaniCar1> Vec sam najavio zeni da ju ostavljam. Ona ce objasniti djetetu da , kad se cujemo telefonom, ima da me zove "barba" ,a ne "tata"
<pkiller> a i moraš znati troubleshooting na licu mijesta napravit ako nešto ne radi na motoru :)
<BotaniCar1> kak to mislis ja moram objasniti, kaj nisi ti sejlz, a ja operativa ? :D
<pkiller> to je sve "one man band" posao :) moraš biti trgovac, moreplovac, mehaničar i jebivjetar sve u jednom :)
<BotaniCar1> Ma, ti mene oces zajebat' ! ;) Iduce ce biti da osim sveg nabrojanog jos moram i sistemashiti s puchine :) 
<pkiller> i to preko edgea... i nokije 6310
<pkiller> mozda zaposlim ja tebe kao systemca ako krene posao sa ovom stranicom za apartmane :)
<BotaniCar1> :) Daj ti $deity sreche i uspjeha :)
<pkiller> ali ces morati u openstacku radit ;)
<BotaniCar1> Znas da je meni tak isto za kakvom stolicom sjedim, dok god znam sto mi je zadatak :)
<BotaniCar1> ti mislis da bush imao toliki promet na webu da ces morati privatnojavni oblak dici da to hendla ?:D
<pkiller> evo ovaj programer iz portugala kaže da sam bolji poslovođa od svih kod kojih jer ikada radio :)
<BotaniCar1> https://routingpacketsisnotacrime.uk/ # ako je netko prije koristio Immunicity prije, ovo je bolje. 
<pkiller> pa slusaj 6000 apartmana svaki po minimalno 12 slika po apartmanu svaka slika po 1 - 1.4 mb
<pkiller> a to je recimo samo istra i okolica...
<BotaniCar1> Cekaj samo da udare porez na nekretnine, brijem da ce iduca godina biti .. interesantna , na apartmanskom trzistu :)
<pkiller> slijedece godine se sve mora na novo kategorizirat, a preduvjet ce biti predana legalizacija i energetski certifikat
<BotaniCar1> I uvjet da unaprijed imas pare za porez :)
<pkiller> a gle po apartmanu se zaradi od 30 - 50k kuna na sezonu ako se profesionalno baviš sa time... neće im biti teško ako su u paušalu platiti porez
<BotaniCar1> Nadam se da si u pravu. Meni ovo (porez) smrdi na potez napravljen da olaksa strancima kupnju obale i otvaranje lanaca penzionerskih resorta :) 
<pkiller> fale mi 2 zareza
<pkiller> država će ubrati veći dio kolača... kao i sa legalizacijom
<BotaniCar1> Opet imam bolji uptime od amazona! Aj vin
<pkiller> nitko ništa ne gleda, bitno da platiš
<BotaniCar1> u stvari, big deal, svi imaju bolji uptime od njih
<BotaniCar1> http://www.itnews.com.au/News/396180,amazon-forced-to-reboot-ec2-to-patch-xen-bug.aspx
<pkiller> moj uptime na kompu na poslu je 215dana
<pkiller> ali morat cu ga ubrzo reinstalirat, možda ovaj put bude ubuntu umijesto minta
<Mmike> ne radi nit na bnetu
<Mmike> thompsoni bnet/vipnet sjebavaju stvari nekako
 * Mmike ne kuzi kako
<pkiller> vec kad smo kod amazona ... ovo sam si narucio iz kanade preko frenda http://www.amazon.com/HP-13-P120NR-13-3-Inch-Detachable-Touchscreen/dp/B00FXOU24C
<pkiller> e da http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/24/bash_shell_vuln/
<BotaniCar1> mmikica, mmukica, kaj ti ne dela, opet ? 
<BotaniCar1> Dobar paviljon, pkiller; koliko ce te kostati na kraju puta ?
<pkiller> 3000kn cirka
<BotaniCar1> izvrsno, zaista
<pkiller> ali nema skoro ništa unutra...
<pkiller> to je kao neki poor mans microsoft surface pro :)
<pkiller> ali kod nas to ni nema na tržištu
<BotaniCar1> Meni je racunalo vecinu vremena samo interfejjs prema mrezi, kaj bi mi trebalo bolje od ovog
<pkiller> pa to i ja kažem... meni je čak onih 64 gb overkill... ne napunim to nikad :)
<pkiller> ja prostora na disku koristim koliko mi je operativni sustav + koliko prostora imam na dropboxu :)
<pkiller> jedino bi jos falio jedan usb konektor kada ga odljepiš sa tipkovnice
<Mmike> http://fox13now.com/2014/08/01/facebook-goes-down-for-30-minutes-911-calls-pour-in/
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: nije opet neg jos uvijek. Cudno nehs se desava: na hostu pokrenem: curl -v http://www.srce.hr - to prodje ok. Onda upalim virtualku, i probam to isto u virtualci, ne radi. CTRL-Cjnem to u virtualci, probam na hostu, ne radi (s tim da sad prvo hoce na ipv6 adresu). Nakon par minuta proradi na hostu, dok opet ne pokrenem curl u virtualci. 
<Mmike> ostali hostovi rade. Kad recimo u virtualci probam otic na www.fpz.hr, onda i to prestane radit na hostu.
<Mmike> Onda se diskonetam s thompsona bnetovog, i zakvacim se na mobitel - e, tam sve radi.
<BotaniCar1> Interesantno. kaj se tice IPv6, AFAIk,svi servisi sad (ako mogu) defaultaju prvo na v6
<Mmike> Ono sto je jos zanimljivo je da kad odem na admi-sucelje od rutera, trebo bi na DHCP listi vidjet 3 stroja - svoj laptop, virtualku i mobitel. No, vidim samo mobitel :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: ipv6 sam skroz disejblao na laptopu. 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: stack si mozda disejblao, ali servisi i dalje prvo to probavaju ( ako eksplicitno ne navedes nesto poput "-4" )
<BotaniCar1> Al da, bas fino sranje imas :) 
<BotaniCar1> s cim cirtualiziras ?
<BotaniCar1> *virtualiziras
<Mmike> kvmov virtmanager i virtualbox
<BotaniCar1> :( onda ti nemrem pomoci ni reproducirati problem :) Sretno!
<Mmike> a imas bnet/vipnet?
<BotaniCar1> ne, ni to :) 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kakva korist od tebe :)
<BotaniCar1> U iz on Ur own, brah
<Mmike> ugl mozda da dignem natanu mrezu
<Mmike> jer i tak ne moram do virtualki, osim s laptopa
<BotaniCar1> Je, treba rjesavati tudji problem tako da sebi generiras tri nova :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: evo vidi ono o cemu sam ti pricao https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1920.JPG
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: jesi vidio qa engeneer vic? :)
<BotaniCar1> QA ? I aneksirao sam ga :) 
<BotaniCar1> Phase 2: QA Engineer opens a lizard and tastes the beer
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: http://www.solvusoft.com/en/files/bsod-blue-screen-error/sys/windows/intel-corporation/intel-graphics-accelerator-drivers-for-windows-vista/igdkmd32-sys/
<Mmike> HA
<Mmike> natana mreza u kvmu, i stvar radi!
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> nisam siguran jel' to nat ili koji drek
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: kak ja to nisam nasao :)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: svaki odgovor koji sad mogu dati ce te uvrijediti. Kako mi se ne dobija batina od ludih bajkera, necu odgovoriti :)
<jelly> BotaniCar1: izgleda da te stranice imaju potpuno iste odgovore za bilo koji driver... http://www.solvusoft.com/en/files/bsod-blue-screen-error/sys/windows/qualcomm-atheros-communications-inc/qualcomm-incorporated-usb-modem-serial-device-driver/mjusbser-sys/
<BotaniCar1> jelly: ima zamjensku fajlu ciji mdsum odgovara i istu,ali ispravnu, uputu. AFAIK, worth a shot
<Mmike> crkla mi kamera na laptopu
<Mmike> mtrljmrtrm
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ista kita nis nije rjesilo
<SilverSpace> mada mi to i nije neki problem aplikacije rade samo ne smijem kliknut na metro widgere
<SilverSpace> npr vrijeme novosti itd 
<Mmike> ovaj bash kurac je tol'ko prenapuhan
<Mmike> pa tko tjera bash skripte kroz cgi?
<Mmike> na debilanu/ubuntulu shell_exec() u phpu pokrene sh
<BotaniCar1> *khm*
<Mmike> odnosno dash
<jelly> Mmike: tko? system() funkcija
<Mmike> jelly: hjm"
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> <Mmike> pa tko tjera bash skripte kroz cgi?
<Mmike> jelly: tko programira sustav tak da koristi bash u cgi skriptama?
<Mmike> a i onda se moras izjebat k'o svinja da namjestis headere koji bi pripremili cgi env da to proradi kak spada
<jelly> bilo koji cgi koji poziva nesto sa system('naredba') u nekom jeziku vjerojatno radi /bin/sh -c 'naredba'
<jelly> Mmike: ko svinja?  Postavis User-Agent.  Gotovo.
<Mmike> jelly: probaj. napisi perl cgi skritpu i exploitaj ju
<Mmike> doduse, ovi porno-majstori shell_exec u phpu koriste k'o veliki
<Mmike> a taj digne /bin/sh
<Mmike> koji je dash
<Mmike> tak da
<jelly> ak je dash imas srece
<Mmike> sranje je, al' ne nit blizu tak veliko k'o sto se halabuka digla
<jelly> veliko je jer svaka debilna web aplikacija trosi system() odn. taj. shell_exec()
<jelly> a sve normalne distre imaju /bin/sh -> bash
<jelly> debian je tu iznimka vise nego pravilo
<Mmike> debian i ubuntu nemaju
<Mmike> sto jos postoji osim toga?
<Mmike> arch i tako ne koriste mnogi :)
<SilverSpace> ups srusio osmicu sad se ne da ni podignut 
<markosejic> d dan
<darko> kaze se zdravo
<markosejic> kako tko
<darko> nema kako tko
<darko> kak sun te ucili kad si bio mali
<jelly> danas uce drukcije
<markosejic> necu se uopce oko toga raspravljati
<Mmike> sun-tzu!
<SilverSpace> vrit nos 
<calmpitbull> ola muchacas...a tko je upce jos zdrav u ovoj drzavi?
<SilverSpace> zdrav i ziv
<calmpitbull> tko
<jelly> jel ima neka aplikacija za android i linux da mi stisa zvuk na racunalu kad me neko zove?
<jelly> dakle, kad me neko zove na mobitel, da stisa zvuk na racunalu
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> idem doma
<darko> jelly cool ideja
<ivoks> jelly: imas nesto slicno
<ivoks> jelly: a to je da ti komp ispise da te netko zove
<ivoks> jelly: pa onda sam stisas i uzmes telefon
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10686930_10152720620051840_2513351703609208235_n.jpg?oh=ef2399d52d067d344b289121a75a0866&oe=54D0E629&__gda__=1418700740_c82f8b6b46709d63c2250dd0572609e2
<ivoks> heh
<darko> kak komp skuzi da te neko zove
<darko> prek mikrofona prepozna zvuk moba?
<darko> e taki treba napravit app
<darko> odo patentirat ideju
<SilverSpace> kvak kvak
<OneKorea> /nick (){:;}killall
<infy-> hahahah
<jelly-home> ivoks: good enough, ako moze ispisati, moze i pozvati naredbu
<SilverSpace> i intel je jedna veca munjara od firme 
<SilverSpace> naprave procesor i plocu sa njihovom grafom a nedaju podrsku za windowse tj za nis 
<SilverSpace> proc 64 a gore moze samo 32 bitni linux ili 32 bitni win 
<SilverSpace> i to treba krepat zajedno sa apple 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/oprez--otkriven-novi-opasan-virus--izuzetno-je-invazivan-i-trebat-ce-godine-da-se-sustav-od-njega-procisti-/1222996/
<SilverSpace> koji jebeni clanak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/oprez--otkriven-novi-opasan-virus--izuzetno-je-invazivan-i-trebat-ce-godine-da-se-sustav-od-njega-procisti-/1222996/
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> kakva su ovo sranja?!
<SilverSpace> velka pajser ti treba 
<darko> istina, moj sustav se cisti vec 3 mjeseca
<darko> tek je na 10% ciscenja
<OneKorea> kako je jutarnji fino prokuzio stvar, ovo je najbolje sto sam procitao danas :)))))))
<Mmike> Bash Bug!
<Mmike> jebo ih 
<Mmike> da ih jebo :)
<Mmike> sql injectioni haraju vec decenijama
<Mmike> shell injectioni isto
<Mmike> i sad se oni uhvatili ovog
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/bash-bug-novi-virus-prijeti-milijunima-racunala/773661.aspx
<Mmike> IT IS ON, BITCHES!
<SilverSpace> lol Nije opasniji od "kukuriku" virusa
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-26
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> falus-bash-krpanje, trba opet :)
<Mmike> idem doktoru
<Mmike> ajte
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> porez na tvrtku i ime
<ivoks> svaki put me ovaj odusevi
<markosejic> d jutro
<vileni> znaci taj bash bug nije uopce remote exploit?
<obruT> ne direktno :)
<api984> vileni: ako imas negdje ssh access tada mozes to koristit
<api984> moras imat vec neku vrstu pristupa
<api984> vileni: ali patch je vec vanka tako da ben nisam se igrao kako se ovaj BUG moze iskoristit ....
<obruT> api984: jos jucer je ekipa napravila remote scannere koji iskoristavaju defaultne apachi cgi skripte u potrazi za ranjivim strojevima
<api984> obruT: jup vidio nest tog tipa
<api984> sek
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> tocnije
<api984> obruT: damm… neznam vise di je taj link… nasao sam ujutro nest tog tipa za cgi
<ivoks> rupa jos nije zakrpana
<ivoks> prvi patch rijesava vecinu propusta, ali ne sve
<api984> ivoks: kak mislis nije …. centos je prvi stavio update
<api984> ivoks: jucer sam testirao nakon updatea
<ivoks> ponavljam
<ivoks> dva su cvea
<ivoks> jedan je zakrpan prije 2-3 dana (ubuntu paket je star 4 dana)
<ivoks> a drugi, koliko znam, jos nije rijesen
<ivoks> ovaj je zakrpan - http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2014-6271
<ivoks> a ovaj http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2014-7169
<ivoks> koliko mi je poznato jos nije
<ivoks>  NOTE: this vulnerability exists because of an incomplete fix for CVE-2014-6271.
<markosejic> Bash 4.2.45(1)-release 
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> ubuntu je 6271 pokrpao 22.10., a 7169 jucer
<ivoks> tak da... ponovno updejtajte bash :D
<Mmike> ivoks: sinoc je doso novi bash
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' i dalje mislim da je to jako prenapuhano
<Mmike> pogotovo kad vidis sto jutarnji i index pisu o tome, mrak pada na oci :)
<SilverSpace> no da panika sa bashem kita majmunova 
<BotaniCar> na temu bash buga, ovo su apsolutni sampioni u dezindormiranju ( obratite paznju na to kako su definirali RedHat) : http://www.donotlink.com/bsen
<Mmike> donotlink?
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> i like it :)
<Mmike> "veći od krvotoka“
<Mmike> ma lol
<SilverSpace> kaj jel to sad zakrpano na ubuntu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ak si jutros potego apdejtove, je
<markosejic> kod mene nema jos update a
<SilverSpace> potegnuo hm bas i nisam adejtao jesam :)
<SilverSpace> markosejic: kak nema 
<markosejic> nema nista
<markosejic> mozda zato sto sam na LMDE
<SilverSpace> pa lupi u terminal sudo apt-get update
<Mmike> markosejic, SilverSpace : napisite u termina: apt-cahce policy bash
<Mmike> ako je verzija ispod 4.3-7ubuntu1.3, onda niste apgrejdali
<Mmike> ako vam za Installed i Candidate stoji ista verzija, onda niste napravili update paketa (to se radi sa: apt-get update)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: osh organizirat ucionicu ubuntua?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaze da naredba nije nadena :)
<markosejic> Could not find the database of available applications, run update-command-not-found as root to fix this
<Mmike> mlje
<Mmike> krivo sam napisao :)
<Mmike> apt-cache policy bash
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> Bash 4.2.45(1)-release 
<Mmike> markosejic: koji ubuntu trosis ti
<markosejic> nije ubuntu vec linux mint debian
<SilverSpace> Instalirano: 4.3-7ubuntu1.3
<SilverSpace> markosejic: jebes plagijat 
<Mmike> markosejic: apt-cache policy ti veli - kaj?
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  ne seri, i ja trosim mint :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> bash:
<markosejic>   Installed: 4.2+dfsg-1
<markosejic>   Candidate: 4.2+dfsg-1
<markosejic>   Version table:
<markosejic>  *** 4.2+dfsg-1 0
<markosejic>         500 http://tux.rainside.sk/mint/debian/latest/ testing/main i386 Packages
<Mmike> iako, idem sad u london opet pa moram preinstalirati to :)
<markosejic>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mmike> markosejic: inace, za takve stvari koristis pastebin (recimo: jebo.me/pas)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sram te bilo :)
<markosejic> jbg
<Mmike> markosejic: kad si zadnji put apt-get update napravio?
<Mmike> m, ne kuzim odakle ti taj repo. Mint sa MATEom koji je baziran na ubuntuu ima sve to normalno
<markosejic> nema nista
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> markosejic: kak si zadovoljan LXDEom?
<markosejic> ja koristim mate
<markosejic> LMDE Mate
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> to je mate, da
<SilverSpace> mate bulica 
<Mmike> markosejic: a, zakaj debian a ne ubuntu?
<SilverSpace> gori borovina 
<markosejic> MATE ploča 1.6.1
<Mmike> ja sam nadobudno zeni na laptop stavio ubuntu 14.04 sa Unityjem :) 
<markosejic> stabilnost
<Mmike> kao, unity bi zgodno mogo raditi na malom ekranu
<Mmike> kakav lol :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj se ti smijes 
<markosejic> ima malo rough edges ali zadovoljan sam
<Mmike> markosejic: ja imam Mint17 (qiana), i radi mega-stabilno
<BotaniCar> ja sam juce od lubuntua napravio ubuntu ( stavio sam unity) , super je :)
<SilverSpace> sefica te gleda 
<markosejic> trebalo bi izaci uskoro 17.1
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: smijem se mikinom prijedlogu za ucionicu :) Napravio bi ju i on da ovi tam linuxasi nisu pre skrti platiti predavanje :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kog bi to ja ucio bokte nevidio :)
<markosejic> sad sam pitao na lmde helpu za update bash a
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da znas da mi se win 8 svida fakat ljudi seru 
<jelly> Mmike: oces rec da joj juniti nije ok za mali ekran?
<BotaniCar> ma, tko jos ljude u globalu slusa :) Probas sam i vjerujes eventualno frendovima 
<markosejic>  probao win 8 nije mi bas nesto
<jelly> nek digne ruku tko je zakrpao bash po drugi put
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bas sam jucer vidio na jednom srednjoskolcu koja je to histerja kad je dobio laptom sa osmicom slom zivaca 
<BotaniCar> Jel, zakaj ? :) 
<SilverSpace> tak bi ga odvalio da je moj klinjo 
<SilverSpace> jebo te nezna cemu sluzi win tipka 
<SilverSpace> navika je gadna stvar đ
<markosejic> it's not patched in LMDE yet (as it's not in Debian testing yet)
<SilverSpace> danasnji klinci uopce ne znaju razmisljat 
<markosejic> you can get the patched version from Debian sid (experimental) though
<markosejic> takav sam odgovor dobio
<markosejic> za pitanje o bash update
<SilverSpace> markosejic: reko ti ja da koristis krivi OS 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i Mmike isto :)
<markosejic> it's in testing, but the fix is incomplete: https://bugs.debian.org/762760 wait for version 4.3-9.2
<Mmike> plje
<Mmike> LMDE je baziran na debian testingu
<Mmike> plje plje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ja brijem da cu se sa 14.10 vratiti na ubuntu jer ce mate biti jednostavo(ije) instalirati
<markosejic> sada je 4.3-9.1
<Mmike> na 14.04 je to patnja i ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> na mintu to tak fino radi da je milina
<jelly> markosejic: 9.2 treba bit, upgradeaj :-)
<markosejic> sada je 4.3-9.2 je unstable
<jelly> BotaniCar: prvi patch je bio nepotpun
<markosejic> to je posao kod lmde nista ne pustaju dok nije totalno stable
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha ti ces si doinstalirati mate 
<BotaniCar> jelly: znam, vec sam nadogradio sve
<BotaniCar> ( ovo "zakaj" je islo silvera, sorry )
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> i ja sam sorry sto ne citam
<SilverSpace> nevjerojatno koliko malo ljudi koristi win tipku 
<SilverSpace> run ne znaju otvoriti 
<SilverSpace> i ja se cudim svemu ko pura dreku 
<jelly> Win rijetko, ali Alt-F2 jako cesto
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ides sutra na plac 
<Mmike> jelly: kaj, alt+f2, pa onda 'xterm' ? :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bez vozila sam, daleko mi je
<SilverSpace> opet te zena ne pusti :)
<jelly> Mmike: obicno Alt-F2 pa onda chrome, to se najcesce upgradea i restarta
<jelly> a i nije chrome nego samo ch
<markosejic> kazu 2 dana ce biti rjeseno
<Mmike> ja imam shortcut u titlebaru ili panelu ili kako vec
<jelly> već kde zna šta hoću
<Mmike> pa samo kliknem na njega
<markosejic> it will take 2 days *at most* to get into testing (due to urgency=high)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, htio sam napisati komentar na clanak na jutarnjem o virusu
<Mmike> na gnomi2 sam imao altgr+c
<ivoks> Mmike: al sam odustao
<Mmike> pa je to bio chrome
<Mmike> s mateom mi se nije dalo gnjavit
<Mmike> ivoks: da, nema smisla
<BotaniCar> ivoks:nisi trebao odustati, mozda netko mjerodavan ipak procita
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hoce-li-se-skole-ponovno-zvati-po-partizanima-/1223020/
<ivoks> oni nisu normalni
<ivoks> al, to je njihova zajednica
<markosejic> definitivno
<ivoks> neka sami odluce kako zele nazvati skole
<BotaniCar> Koga, na koncu, boli dupe kako se skola zove, ako joj se krov urusava , i u njoj predaju ljudi bez volje ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mjerodavni pumpaju sranje od tekstova u jutarnji
<BotaniCar> Moze se zvati OS Svetog Marsovca i Grijesne nedjelje, for all i care
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nda, vjerojatno si u pravu
<ivoks> ne znam ima li i jeda skola u hrvatskoj koja se zove '1. gardijske brigade'
<markosejic> istina rade preko volje
<ivoks> nazivati skole po ljudima, to je ok
<ivoks> ali prema vojnim postrojbama... onak
<ivoks> wtf
<markosejic> da i to je nelogicno
<ivoks> kako sunce grije
<ivoks> odradim sastanak u podne i idem u more
<markosejic> u Zg je oblacno
<ivoks> ovdje kaze da je 18C
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<ivoks> preko 20 je 100%
<ivoks> u japankama sam, kratkim hlacama i majici
<ivoks> i vruce je na suncu
<ivoks> ima neka plavojka na plazi, hm...
<ivoks> :)
<markosejic> u zg pise 11 c
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pics or .. :) 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10689775_10204864282107328_6551340615186953363_n.jpg?oh=c5a5284957a50f8a08f6d1b5c793d433&oe=54C5E457&__gda__=1418319106_3b23f3ea280a0f9a728431d10c94ab5b
<Mmike> fwiw ja imam zacepljen nos, boli me grlo i mislim da mi raste temperatura
<Mmike> jebo vrtice
<jelly> ivoks: u proslom je rezimu hrpa stvari navana po 43. istarskoj diviziji
<ivoks> uopce ne sumnjam
<BotaniCar> I ti isto ? ja vec tjedan dana rdim s prehladom i nadao sam se da ce proci prije nego u pon odem na tecaj. Proci ce kua, sve mi je gore. Ici cu tamo s 20m zavoja u nosu 
<markosejic> meni curi samo nos
<Mmike> jelly: dal' su lokalne pekare pekle kruh pod tim imenom? :)
<ivoks> samo velim da mi je bezveze da se naziva ista prema vojnoj postrojbi
<Mmike> a bolje nos nego ulje u mjenjacu
<Mmike> ivoks: slijedeci korak bi bio - po oruzju :) Recimo, Osnovna Skola P-51D :)
<markosejic> OS 1100110101
<markosejic> he he
<ivoks> recimo, ok da se neka skola u splitu zove OS Pauka
<ivoks> ali ne 3. brigade
<ivoks> ili koja je vec bila
<ivoks> 4.
<ivoks> OS Andrije Matijasa Pauka
<ivoks> to je ok
<ivoks> ali OS 4. motorizirane gardijske brigade...
<ivoks> prvo slavi junastvo, drugo slavi oruzje
<jelly> ne slazem se
<ivoks> i to je ok, ne mogu svi biti prosvijetljeni :)
<BotaniCar> kak mozes reci da je ok, a ne pitati zakaj se ne slaze ! 
<jelly> ako je odredjena jedinica zasluzna za neke krucijalne dogadjaje u ratu, zasto ih ne bi proslavili imenom ulica ili skole
<ivoks> jer, bez obzira da brainwash, sigurno nisu svi u jedinici bili zasluzni za krucijalne dogadjaje
<ivoks> bilo je zabusanata, bilo je spijuna
<ivoks> bilo je svega
<ivoks> ubojica
<ivoks> neg, moram ici... dodjem za 10ak min
<jelly> pa da, neki se vole koncentrirati na one od niskoristi i ignorirati pozitivno
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/4._motorizirana_gardijska_brigada_%22Pauci%22
<ivoks> mislio sam da su iz splita
<ivoks> a ono, knin
<ivoks> ne ignoriram pozitivno
<ivoks> recimo to ovako...
<ivoks> ista grupa ljudi moze raditi zlocine, a mogu biti i vrhunski borci; kakvi ce biti ovisi o vodstvu
<ivoks> tako da slaviti grupu ljudi nema smisla ako se ne slavi onoga tko ih je usmjerio da budu to sto jesu
<ivoks> jer mogli su biti i ustase, cetnici itd
<jelly> mogli su biti svasta, ali su bili ono sto su bili
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u stvari to kakvi ce biti ne ovisi o vodstvu vec o tome jesu li pobijedili ( pobjednici pisu povijest, jel) , tako da mi ta teza da su mogli biti  ovakvi ili onakvi nema tezinu
<jelly> ak ti mislis da to nije vrijedno hvale, ili da treba pohvaliti samo vodje a ignorirati gruntove
<jelly> topovsko meso, jeli
<ivoks> ne kazem da ista treba ignorirati
<jelly> efektivno kazes
<ivoks> samo kazem da treba slaviti junastvo, a ne vojne postrojebe
<ivoks> hm, postrojebe :D
<ivoks> postrojbe
<BotaniCar> ivoks: onda mozemo skole zvati po bitkama, a ne postrojbama ! 
<jelly> ivoks: pa jebaga, ako 1. gardijska nije _simbol_ junastva sta su onda
<jelly> OS Domovinskih junaka
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar> OÅ  Oluja ! 
<BotaniCar> GONG isto treba raspustiti, postalo je odvratno koliko je ocito da vise nemaju ni N od neovisnosti .. http://gong.hr/hr/izborni-sustav/kome-je-i-zasto-u-interesu-razbijanje-i-onako-napu/
<ivoks> ne kazem da nije simbol
<jelly> ivoks: ili mislis da hrvati nisu u stanju pratiti simboliku?
<ivoks> samo da velim da je bolje koristiti prave junake nego li simboliku
<jelly> glupi narod, sigurno ce misliti da se tu slavi mehanika a ne ljudi 
<ivoks> npr., OS Vladimira Gortana je ok
<ivoks> ne mislim da je glup
<ivoks> ponovno
<jelly> ivoks: znaci gruntovi iz 1. gardijske nisu junaci?
<ivoks> meni je nelogicno zvati skolu po vojnoj postrojbi
<jelly> tocno. _tebi_ je nelogicno
<ivoks> pa nisam ni rekao da je svima :)
 * jelly je isao u OS Vladimir Gortan ;-)
<ivoks> pa vidim da si emotivno vezan
<ivoks> ja sam isao vladimir bakaric
<jelly> that explains everything
<ivoks> zamisli
<ivoks> sto to objasnjava?
<jelly> ivoks: cijela poanta slavljenja je da budes emotivno vezan i da se neke stvari ne zaborave.  Za to se koriste najjaci simboli koje imas, a sto ce postati simbol ne znas unaprijed.
<ivoks> pa ja sam se emotivnije vezao za SS rudjer boskovic
<jelly> 1. gardijska je, rekao bih, dovoljno kvalitetan simbol da se koristi u tu svrhu
<ivoks> mislim da je rudjer puno veca paca i od bakarica i od gortana
<ivoks> jer, kao sto vidis po bakaricu... jedan dan si slavljen, a drugi dan si omrazen
<ivoks> dok nepoliticke figure ostaju vjecne
 * jelly nema pojma za sto je v. gortan zasluzan osim da je vjerojatno bio neki antifasist
<BotaniCar> to mislis ti ,koji si pismen :) Pitaj bilo koga na cvjetnom tko je RB bio :D
<ivoks> jelly: ubijen je prije rata
<ivoks> jelly: guglaj
<jelly> ivoks: don't care
<ivoks> borio se da se istra pripoji hrvatskoj
<ivoks> ubijen je tijekom oruzane pobune protiv talijana
<Mmike> "Po zanimanju bio je poljodjelac"
<Mmike> radio polja covjek
<ivoks> joj, idem
<jelly> ivoks: i sta fali da se za kolektivno 1. gardijsku za 60 godina isto tako zna kad su osnovani i koje dijelove hrvatske su pomogli osloboditi?
 * jelly ne vidi zasto je jedinica intrinzicno problematican simbol
<Mmike> jelly: fali to sto ce se za 60 godna sve promijeniti pa vishe nesh znat za to
<Mmike> k'o sto danas vise ne znas za 'drugu neprijateljsku ofenzivu'
<Mmike> a ucio si to u skoli, skup samnom
<Mmike> a za rudjera boskovica ces znat
<jelly> Mmike: pa vidis da neki znaju i danas za vladimira gortana i za 43. istarsku brigadu
<Mmike> jasta :)
<Mmike> al' to ne mijenja stvar
<Mmike> ivoksov point stoji
<Mmike> ne oruzje, ne rat
<jelly> ne vidim zasto je ulica 43. istarske brigade automatski slavljenje rata
<jelly> Mmike: obrambeni rat je pozitivna stvar.
<BotaniCar> A ako ti ekonomija steka, ni ofenzivni nije losh :) 
<jelly> Mmike: znati da su jednom neki tvoji preci bili dovoljno hrabri da ginu braneci svoje obitelji nije nesto cega bi se trebalo sramiti i sakrivati
<jelly> nije problem oruzje i rat, problem je ako te kreten napadne a ti se ne branis jer <Mmike> ne oruzje, ne rat
<Mmike> to je samo pola problem
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> zasto te kreten napao?
<Mmike> 'bmk, napao me' je, imho, krivi stav
<jelly> zato sto je kreten, opce nije bitno
<Mmike> tja, vish, ja mislim da je bitno
<jelly> u tom konkretnom trenutku nije bitno
<jelly> 20 godina poslije mozemo raspravljati
<Mmike> ajmo ovako - dal' je krivo da se skola zove po Juri Franceticu ili Adolfu Hitleru?
<Mmike> U ime toga da se nikad ne zaboravi kakve su strahote radili?
<BotaniCar> A nije ni poslije bitno mmike , ako si ga pobijedio, ionako ces u povijesnike napisati da te napao iz razloga koji tebi pase ( mozda si cak ti prvi napao njega, ali ti pises knjige).
<jelly> Mmike: da, jer su to primjeri sto _ne_ treba raditi
<BotaniCar> Mislim , baci oko na svjeze knjihe iz nase i srpske povijesti :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: exactetely :)
<Mmike> slusam radio101 na internetu - samo muzika, nema reklama, nema emisija, nema dosade :)
<Mmike> povremeno neki radio101 jingle
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a jel imaju talkshowove / emisije, ili samo prase mjuzu ? 
<Mmike> samo mjuza
<Mmike> sto je dobro, jer brijem da upravo bandic velica samog sebe
<BotaniCar> PALIM RADIO!!!!!!!!
<BotaniCar> Juce sam ga slusao na Sljemenu, sad ima da ga ulovim u nekonzistentnostima 
 * Mmike gleda kak botanicar mahnito trazi sibice
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> Mmike: iz istog razloga ne bi trebalo objavljivati imena ubojica i kriminalaca i raditi pompu po medijima
<ivoks> pa ne bi
<jelly> ali se zato tv raspise o svakom idiotu koji propuca 10 ljudi u kinu, ili 80 djece u parku
<Mmike> virt-install je isto glup - umjesto da kaze 'path not found' on kaze 'can not manage unmanaged storage'
<Mmike> jebogamater
<jelly> ti virt-toolsi izgledaju totalno skrpano, cudim se kak osnovna funkcionalnost ipak radi
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> rade :)
<Mmike> doduse, to sve radi fino sporije no virtualbox
<Mmike> ili ja neznam slozit da radi brze
<jelly> nadam se da su defaulti na buntu pametniji nego na debianu, tamo kad se uklika nova virtualka djubre krene radit thick-provisioned disk i puni ga nulama grozno sporo
<BotaniCar> Zna netko iz prsta, koliko dugo stvar ostaje na jumbo mailu , ako tamo nekaj uploadam ?
<jelly> 3 tjedna afair
<BotaniCar> Thx
<BotaniCar> Jos jedno: jel ubuntu jos ima onaj svoj cloud-storageservis koji je besplatan ako si ubuntu korisnik ? Kak se zove to i jel se mogu sadrzaji dijeliti s smrtnicima koji inace nemaju account na servisu ?
<pkiller> ne
<pkiller>  i ne
<pkiller> prije par dana sam dobio final notice da moram sve skinut ili ce mi izbrisat
<jelly> BotaniCar: huh, cak i manje "Može se poslati datoteka do 700 MB, koja će biti na serveru 10 dana te će se moći preuzimati 10 puta."
<pkiller> ubuntu ONE
<pkiller> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<jelly> mega ima 50GB frii al nemam pojma dal imaju neki pristojni API ili klijent
<pkiller> mega je odlican.. imaju odlican api, ali nema jos aplikacija dovoljno za taj api
<jelly> sve sto me zanima od aplikacija je da bude fuse-mountable :-)
<jelly> makar, 300GB za 70kn na jumbotu ni nije tak lose
<jelly> mozda bi mogao nagovorit developere da stave SFTP gore, onda bi to bio ok backup storage
<Mmike> sale: ti si web-dasa za ubuntu-hr ?
<Mmike> je'l igrao tko kad 'benath a steel sky' ?
<BotaniCar> igrao ?! Brijem da ima film/serija , mozda i knjiga, ali igra ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, ovaj sam vikend sam doma, umjesto da jointam i igram se, ja bum ucil .. 
<Mmike> budem ti ja doso pomoc :)
<BotaniCar> Cuj, duboko sam uvjeren da bi me mogao instruirati i napusen, nije da nismo radili u "teskim uvjetima" i prije :)
<ivoks> kupanac
<obruT> Mmike: zar ima netko tko nije igrao ?
<Mmike> obruT: mosh apt-getnut  :)
<Mmike> ja sam ju upravo obrisao :)
<Mmike> kao, 'dok se cloud deploya', pa sam skuzio da ne valja to :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa to se moze vec par godina, radi u scummvm-u
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nisam to znao :)
<SilverSpace> muka mi je 
<SilverSpace> petkom 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kvm je bolji od vboxa
<Mmike> vise ficura i brija i svega
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/sabor-zablokirao-novi-sustav-glasovanja-pa-opet-dizali-ruke-386050
<SilverSpace> windoze server 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/deutsche-welle-hrvatske-vlasti-upropastavaju-zeljeznicu/773758.aspx
<SilverSpace> 1,7 milijuna kuna za sustav glasanja 
<obruT> SilverSpace: jao, sigurno su se ozlijedili dizuci ruke, tesko je to
<SilverSpace> obruT: kuglice bi trebali dobiti 
<obruT> slazem se... one koje izlecu s parsto metara u sekundi brzine
<Mmike>     instance-id: /MAAS/api/1.0/nodes/node-0c31b7e2-4566-11e4-bd58-525400164e7f/
<Mmike> jeeei!
<Mmike> imam maas na svom laptopu!
<jelly> weapons of maas distraksn
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne bnudi zlocest, patrone za sacmarice mozes napuniti i krupnom solju :) 
<Mmike> frend kmoj je danj dje ordio krupunu sol u tube
<Mmike> tko je ovo pisao!
<Mmike> frend moj jedan (s mora) je dobio krupnu sol u dupe
<Mmike> kad smo krali grozdje 
<Mmike> ili lubenice
<Mmike> boli za popizdit, veli
<Mmike> i fest je rana bila
<BotaniCar> daleko bolje nego da ih se ubije sacmom. Ovo bi zacijelilo, pa ih mozes gadjati opet
<Mmike> ostane fest oziljak
<Mmike> i mozes ubit nekog ak nije u dupe i ak je pre blizu
<Mmike> vec s 15 metara ti nije nist
<Mmike> s 10ak je
<Mmike> s 5 je opako blizu
<Mmike> blize od toga je reko bih jako opasno
<BotaniCar> Sad bi si bas zapucal na nekog s. zastupnika :( 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://nofilmschool.com/2014/09/4k-gopro-hero4-black-silver-first-images-specs
<ivoks> 1080p 120fps
<ivoks> nelose
<ivoks> Manual controls for ISO, Exposure, Color
<ivoks> da da da da da
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/9Hug0bw.jpg
<ivoks> U KOALICIJU predvođenu HDZ-om uključio se i HRAST. U središnjici HDZ-a potpisan je sporazum o prijeizbornoj i poslijeizbornoj suradnji.
<ivoks> "Masturbacija je štetno zlorabljenje seksualnosti. Riskirat ću i reći da nikad nisam masturbirao. Neki će misliti da sam luđak, ali mislim da zbog toga nisam freak".
<BotaniCar> I onda vele da je spustanje praga na 2% lose :) ja bi spustio na 1%, pa nek onda pokusaju podmititi sve koji udju u sabor :)
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> kakve budale kod nas dolaze do izrazaja
<jelly> di ih nadjes
<ivoks> index.hr
<jelly> hah
<ivoks> dakle, onaj lik
<ivoks> kak se zove, onaj koji je pokrenuo hgspot
<BotaniCar> Smijesni Prpic
<BotaniCar> Onaj kaj vec 15 godina slaze virtualni shoping centar
<ivoks> e da, prpic
<ivoks> dakle, BotaniCar igustin i ostali
<ivoks> molio bi da ga maknete s liste frendova, jer kad god taj lik nesto prdne, a vi odete tamo komentirati, onda se taj isprdak pojavi i na mom facebooku
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislim da ni tebe ni njega nisam befrendao na FB. Nemam u frend listi nikog s kim nisam IRL popio pivo. 
<ivoks> toliki egoizam nisam vidio nigdje. taj lik je utjelovljenje ega
<ivoks> hm, moguce
<ivoks> onda su krivi igustin i kre
<BotaniCar> Da je bar utjelovljenje intelekta. Ja sam se u jednom trenutku slomio i rekao mu da je neuki oportunist, od ondfa ga samo pratim jer mu se medju komentatorima nadju pametni ljudi
<ivoks> ja sam cak napisao posiroki komentar na onaj zadnji da 'Svatko tko kaze da se iphone svija gubi 10 bodova na mojoj internoj IQ listi'
<ivoks> i onda sam ga obrisao jer znam da facebook pamti tko gdje komentira i znam da bi mi ga opet nakeljio negdje
<ivoks> pa koji mamlaz
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> ovi nisu normalni, static ip za dsl kod nas dodje 400kn/mjesec
<jelly> za 50€ dobim samo takvu fizicku masinu na bilo kom pristojnom provideru sa flat gigabit ili bar flat 100Mbps
<ivoks> vrijeme je za ipv6
<jelly> mi smo konacno dobili ipv6 u lanu na poslu
<jelly> sad mogu napraviti upgrade i povuc bash sa security.debian.org preko ipv6, yay
<jelly> ivoks: al sa cime testirati ssl connectivity preko ipv6?  openssl s_client -connect ga ne podrzava
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/a9MpnGW
<SilverSpace> nasli loptu na marsu i sad se cude ko pura dreku 
<ivoks> jelly: gnutls-cli?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zaboravio-podici-dobitak-od-1-3-milijuna-eura/1223154/
<SilverSpace> jaooo
<ivoks> treba igrati prek weba
<ivoks> onda ti automatski uvale na tekuci
<ivoks> jos 2h
<ivoks> jos samo 2h
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj sve dobitke i ove male ?
<SilverSpace> ja se ni ne sjetim odigrat mozda mjesecno jednom 50kn
<Mmike> ivoks: actuallyje lik totalno kul  :)
<Mmike> malo nabrijan :)
<BotaniCar> gasim ovo, ugodan vikend svima!
<Mmike> konj
<Mmike> btw, kaj vi jos gubite vrijeme na facebook? :)
<Mmike> beneath the steel sky je bolji :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-v3T9dQ6WYtE/VCQiBhqHlgI/AAAAAAAAAyE/YT4R5yb2vMQ/w783-h592-no/BPI-R1.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zaboravio-podici-dobitak-od-1-3-milijuna-eura/1223154/
<SilverSpace> http://www.banana-pi.com/eacp_view.asp?id=64
<SilverSpace> konacno nesto kaj bi me zadovoljilo 
<jelly> <ion> Someone on IRC got a delivery: https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10629555_10152502738357917_1836381790724479869_n.jpg?oh=33a58a4459bd3a9343eb93f508cba7e6&oe=54845A2A namely, http://s316.photobucket.com/user/thoewhore/media/DSC00470.jpg.html
<obruT> SilverSpace: kazes, banana bi te zadovoljila ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> perverznjak 
<SilverSpace> obruT: konacno pravi router 
<obruT> "Router" "it can easily run with the game and support 1080P high definition video"
<obruT> boze mili, igrat se na routeru i gledat filmove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i torent vrtit 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 1G lan
<SilverSpace> sata disk 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go
<datase> YouTube: Johnny Cash Hurt - 0:04:03 - 65,673,071 views - 336616 likes / 4094 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://g03.s.alicdn.com/kf/HTB135GyFVXXXXc2XpXXq6xXFXXXF/200526734/HTB135GyFVXXXXc2XpXXq6xXFXXXF.jpg
<SilverSpace> dobro je vec sam htio kupiti osnovni model 
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZOf47Iv2Zo
<datase> YouTube: Dubioza kolektiv "Volio BiH" / Lyrics - 0:03:48 - 1,807,815 views - 7632 likes / 292 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.bananapi.com/index.php/component/content/article?layout=edit&id=59
<jelly> SilverSpace: sta ce ti to?
<SilverSpace> vec sam dosadan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: router 
<SilverSpace> nas 
<SilverSpace> sve u jednom 
<jelly> router s jednom mreznom?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> kaj nisi vidio 
<jelly> NAS sa 15-20MB/s propusnoscu i jednim SATA portom?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bananapi.com/images/R1/520x453xR1.png.pagespeed.ic.0xvP4hhn8h.png
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_tORtmKIjEž
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_tORtmKIjE
<datase> YouTube: The Bard`s Song (Studio) - 0:03:29 - 10,170,740 views - 66673 likes / 648 dislikes
<jelly> SilverSpace: odi pitaj na #linux-sunxi jel taj cpu dovoljno jak za to sto bi vrtio pa vidi sta ce ti reci
<jelly> ak oces NAS, uzmi bay trail atom ili neki onaj mali amd i stavi bar dva diska, ak oces router, vec imas tp-link doma
<SilverSpace> hm mislis da nije 
<jelly> ne mislim, znam
<SilverSpace> jelly: uzasno sporo ide preko usba tplink
<markosejic> http://www.futura-it.hr/katalog/komponente/maticne-ploce/mini-itx/asr-d1800m/
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa to je router, nije nas
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi ovo islo puno brze 
<SilverSpace> jelly: imam rpi slozen sa arch i wifi i to mi ide puno brze nego tplink 
<jelly> sto ide puno brze?  routanje paketa?
<SilverSpace> kopiranje datoteka 
<jelly> kad to nije nas.  velim, imaj posebno nas i posebno router
<SilverSpace> mislim da bi 1G lan sve to ubrzao 
<SilverSpace> bar brijem :)
<jelly> A20 CPU nema bandwidtha da cita 40MB/s sa diska i istovremeno ih pusta na mrezu
<jelly> also, ima samo jedan sata port
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> cpu je usko grlo 
<jelly> to sto ce se port dogovoriti da prica na 1Gbps ne znaci da stroj stvarno moze pisat 100MB/s
<jelly> cpu i memorija su usko grlo, svi ti boardovi su slozeni jeftino sa 16-bitnim busom prema 1-2 ddr3 chipa
<jelly> zato sto su svi copy/paste referentnog rjesenja, a razvoj plocica sa brzhim ddr3 pristupom kosta $$$$
<jelly> http://www.senetic.hr/product/744900-421 je kostalo 1400kn prosli mjesec, to bi po toj cijeni bio ok NAS
<Mmike> kak je yaml glup glup glup
<markosejic> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1B-ITX/?cat=Specifications
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebemu sad si me ubio u pojam :)
<jelly> a gle, mozes po n-ti put kupit na blef sto se mene tice :-)
<SilverSpace> jebga kad u stvari malo znam kak sve to ubiti radi 
<SilverSpace> uvijek uma negdje usko grlo 
<SilverSpace> neki zajeb za naivce kak sam ja :)
<jelly> NAS mora imati puno puno propusnosti, cheap ARM-ovi nisu za to, skatulje za NAS su x86 ili mips koliko sam vidio
<markosejic> http://dpaste.com/3RZHACF moj prijedlog za nas ili htpc
<jelly> da uzmes neki synology iz druge ruke radit ce 10x bolje nego da slazes rpi ili kajgodpi
<ivoks> jos uvijek rpi
<ivoks> pa kad ce to vise umrijet
<jelly> nije rpi, citaj
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/beograd-ocekuje-putina-na-velikoj-vojnoj-paradi/1223256/
<ivoks> 1991. sam volio crtati vojne avione
<ivoks> svojevremeno sam nacrtao i strip
<ivoks> u kojem hrvatski f-16 presrecu srpske suhoje :)
<ivoks> ne cini se vise tako nerealno
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> valjda infam0us ovo nije krivo shvatio
<jelly> SilverSpace: doduse ovaj veli da je dobio 600Mbps sa iperf-om, http://hardware-libre.fr/2014/06/raspberry-vs-banana-hardware-duel/ ali lik ne zna razliku izmedju bita i bajta pa uzeti s rezervom
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi kad modelario?
<Mmike> tj, lijepio male plasticne modele? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: makete? jesam
<Mmike> makete, da
 * Mmike ih je slozio jedno 15ak
<ivoks> imao sam harriera, f16, f14, f15, yf-23, mig21, mig29...
<Mmike> 10ak
<ivoks> yf-23 mi je bio najdrazi
<ivoks> steta sto su izbrali onu kantu f22
<Mmike> Ja sam imao fulchruma, bae-hawka, mustanga, thunderbolta (starog i novog)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i meni je yf bio zakon :)
<Mmike> mislim da je cak i bila igrica YF-23 attack fighter nesto :)
<ivoks> bio je f19
<ivoks> f19 je izmisljen bio
 * Mmike obozavao letejet ;) Imao sam Flight Simulator na C64 :D :D
<ivoks> ali yf 23 je bio 5x bolji od yf 22
<ivoks> ali ameri su mislili kako je hladni rat gotov i da im to ne treba
<ivoks> brijem da se sad grizu
<Mmike> mislim da imam jos negdje Chuck Yeager's Air Combat
<Mmike> radi u DosBoxu!
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kCvSyJaYbc
<datase> YouTube: Microprose F19 Stealth Fighter, DOS - 0:04:09 - 18,883 views - 64 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> ha! /storage/mario/DOSBOX/Chuck Yeager Air Combat.zip
<Mmike> 1.2 MB?!
<Mmike> radi!
<Mmike> vish, to je petpubolje nego 'beneath the steal sky'
<Mmike> dok se stvari deployaju 2-3 put te sruse i gotovo
<Mmike> nemres zabrazdit :0
<Mmike> ivoks, eee, da! i to!
<SilverSpace> jelly: vidjet cemo mislim da cu si ipak jednog uzet sa vremenom jebga volim takve igracke :)
<ivoks> Mmike: taj f19 je stao na jednu disketu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> mrak
<Mmike> tu mogu FW-190 ganjat!
<Mmike> mislim da Me-110 nemrem :/
<Mmike> kra! nasao sam i LHX-Attach Chopper :0
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LHX_Attack_Chopper
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comanche_series
<ivoks> ovo sam ja igrao
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku-ICQvQJGI
<datase> YouTube: Comanche 3 - 0:06:05 - 61,692 views - 121 likes / 11 dislikes
<ivoks> to je vec na cdima dolazilo :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> ja sam u F-4
<Mmike> a srusio me Mustang
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YlTSpQD7TM
<datase> YouTube: Jane's Combat Simulations: U.S. Navy Fighters (OST) - 0:33:44 - 626 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> ovo je bila prva igra koju sam kupio :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgg2SI17Vpo
<datase> YouTube: US Navy Fighters 1994 - F-18 - 0:03:13 - 19,981 views - 39 likes / 5 dislikes
<ivoks> kako je los https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfcJQCXFxQ8
<datase> YouTube: DOS - F-14 Tomcat - 0:09:17 - 2,261 views - 8 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhAgU-GUc1Q
<datase> YouTube: World's only flying ORIGINAL Fw-190 - 0:06:00 - 216,070 views - 1132 likes / 18 dislikes
<SilverSpace> medvescak izgubio doma 3:1 isti kik zabio sva tri gola
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> lomac bi se mogao igrati pod wineom
<Mmike> Pentium III 2.0 GHz or AMD Athlon 1800MHz Processor
<Mmike> to je recommended :D
<SilverSpace> tesko ce ove godine do doigravanja 
<Mmike> znal' netko neku dual-cpu-socket desktop plocu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si tu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ributnijo bi serverosha
<SilverSpace> moze
<T_mMike> ok
<T_mMike> going down
<Mmike> trm trm trm
<SilverSpace> no da 
<darko> ocem kupit neki jeftini polovni fotic sa njuskala
<darko> jel ovo vrijedi volko http://www.njuskalo.hr/digitalni-fotoaparati/nikon-coolpix-l100-crveni-oglas-11557460
<darko> il mozd jos bolje ovo http://www.njuskalo.hr/digitalni-fotoaparati/nikon-coolpix-l810-garancijom-dodatna-oprema-oglas-12796743
<darko> il da uzmem neki polovni mobac s ok kamerom?
<darko> (ne treba neke svjecke fotke)
<darko> ne trebam*
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/ubuntu-1410-utopic-unicorn-final-beta.html
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-27
<chaky> darko: novi l810 ti kosta 1500kn, pa lik ovaj prodaje za 800kn jos pod garancijom i dodatna oprema.
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> yo
<infy-> yo
<markosejic> d dan
<darko> chaky ma OK je cijena obzirom na novi al pitam se
<darko> a) jel ima nes bolje za takve cijene jer po slicnim cijenama ima i totalnih srotova i super fotica i
<darko> b) jel mozd da uzmem neki mobac s foticem za te pare
<Mmike> na mobacu nemas dobar objektiv
<Mmike> ovisi kaj ces radit s tim
<Mmike> taj nikon ima fini zum
<darko> a ono, nis special
<Mmike> nesto sto na mobitelu jednostavno - nemas
<darko> frend ima samsung galaxy 2 i cist solidne fotke
<Mmike> al' ak ti je za selfie samo raditi, onda ti je mob dosta :)
<darko> xD
<Mmike> a gle: http://instagram.com/mrkimile
<Mmike> sve s mobitelom
<darko> ma trebam neke pizdarije poslikat, u stanu itd
<Mmike> s pravim foticem bi mozda bolje uhvatio neke detalje zbog jebackijeg objektiva
<darko> dobro zgleda, koji mob
<Mmike> al' to je to
<Mmike> ove sve boje nategnute i prisarafljene - to su sve instagram filteri
<darko> s kojim mobom
<markosejic> dobor izgledaju fotke
<Mmike> darko, s3 mini
<Mmike> shrotex
<darko> http://instagram.com/p/rJ-HUJLNvj/ :D
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> to je na moru od susjeda macka
<darko> macke rulaju galaksijom xD
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas macku viska netjak poludio oce macka :)
<darko> SilverSpace imam ja cijelo krdo
<darko> biraj koju oces
<SilverSpace> lol
<darko> oces divljakusu koja se igra ko luda 0-24
<darko> oces plasljivicu koja se doslovno boji svoje sjene
<markosejic> treba nesto između
<darko> il oces neku mrsavu crnue "damicu"
<markosejic> da nije plasljiva ili psihoholida<yy
<SilverSpace> necu ja nis to mi fakat po stanu ne treba :)
<darko> xDD
<markosejic> gledam sad na njuskalu koliko traze za s2
<SilverSpace> samsung je zadnje kaj bi ja uzeo 
<markosejic> uf 800-900 1200 kn
<SilverSpace> od samsunga nis vise ne uzimam 
<darko> zas, sta mu fali
 * SilverSpace se sad pokrio po glavi ljetos uzeo samsung klimu 
<markosejic> ja imam gt-s5570i i radi solidno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imam 2 :)
<darko> pa ovaj galaxy 2 cist fino radi
<darko> a za minije ne znam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovaj klinjo citavo jutro kuka da hoce macku 
<markosejic> Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
<SilverSpace> darko: ne volim samsung tulifone 
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj sam god imao u rukama razocaralo me 
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  imam frendicu koja ce ti dat macku
<Mmike> all' ono
<Mmike> to je obaveza i odgovornost
<Mmike> nece se predomislit nakon 3 dana?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam jebemo nam se to ne svida 
<SilverSpace> jos u stanu 
<Mmike> ma super su macke
<Mmike> kad prihvatis da: a) rade stetu, b) pustaju dlaku
<Mmike> ovo sa stetom zna bit gadno dok se ne priviknu i nauce
<Mmike> onda manje rade stetu :)
<Mmike> a ovo s dlakama je gadno, pogotovo kad se linjaju
<Mmike> inace su totlano super
<Mmike> maze se
<Mmike> griju
<SilverSpace> pale gase racunala 
<Mmike> brijem da ce ti necak spavat s njom stalno :)
<Mmike> ma je, i gledaju pornjavu po noci dok ti spavas
<Mmike> moram u ducan
<Mmike> vidimo se
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> a covjece vec 11 sati moram rucak poeti lagano kuhati
<SilverSpace> ma daj 
<SilverSpace> kod mene vec mirise 
<markosejic> imam meso samo moram sataras skuhati
<markosejic> imam tonu paprike da je potrosim
<SilverSpace> rizina tjestenina kod mene sa povrcem i purecim mesom
<markosejic> ja imam nekog pecenja dobio pa da nesto ubacim kao prilog
<SilverSpace> idealno vrijeme za biciklo 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ByYf3_WIEAE98sE.jpg
<SilverSpace> wtf
<Vjetar> jutar
<markosejic> d dan
 * obruT ce pokrenut referendum da se unzip preimenuje u nuzip
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) no kaj te muci
<SilverSpace> a rar da se zabrani 
<Kokolo> jel postoji kakav tutorial za uvod u terminal na hrvatskom?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma uvijek krivo utipkam :)
<SilverSpace> Kokolo: kak to mislis
<SilverSpace> obruT: aa to 
<Kokolo> krenuo sam pratiti ovaj EdXov tečaj 
<Kokolo> Linux Foundation 
<SilverSpace> ja mrzim rar jel mi xbmc ne otvara
<Kokolo> i sad stigosmo do CLIa i pogubih se 
<SilverSpace> titlove
<Kokolo> no proci cu to jos sve jednom 
<SilverSpace> Kokolo: trebas nauciti osnovne naredbe 
<darko> znaci player ti nije sposoban ucitat neki format
<darko> pa zato mrzis taj format
<darko> umjesto player xD
<SilverSpace> darko: yep nezna procitati unutar rar
<SilverSpace> datoteku
<darko> pa nije rar kriv :D
<darko> mrzi player :D
<SilverSpace> a mulci pakiraju u rar
<SilverSpace> mrzim mulce koji to jos nisu shvatili
<darko> SadBiTiNesRekoAlNecuJerSamPrePriStojan
<SilverSpace> mulac jedan :)
<darko> rar je 4ever
<darko> pokloni se RAR-u
<SilverSpace> rar je nuzno zlo 
<darko> ruska genijalnost na djelu
<SilverSpace> vis zato ga i mrzim valjda :)
<darko> podvjesno mrzis sve slavensko :(
<darko> los si mi ti pionir
<Kokolo> jel ima tko od vas onaj VIP TV? 
<SilverSpace> izbacili me oz pionira
<darko> :-O
<Kokolo> ne mogu dovuci kabl s rutera do tog njihovog uredjaja pa sam pomislio da bi se to dalo kompenzirati panasonicovim wi fi adapterom...ima li to smisla? 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> kak zaj vip tv izgleda
<Kokolo> neki mali uredjaj s HMDI izlazom i ethernetom
<SilverSpace> i kam se to ukljuci
<SilverSpace> u router vip
<Kokolo> u ruter i HDMI na televizor
<Kokolo> i sad ti televizori imaju kao wlan 
<Kokolo> pa sam mislio takvo sto iskombinirati 
<Kokolo> nisam uopce u toku: nemam TV vec 2,3 godine 
<Kokolo> zadnje sto pamtim je SCART i CRT :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Kokolo> vidio sam da spominjes gore neki xmbc
<SilverSpace> da
<Kokolo> proletio sam neki dan na forumu neku temu o tome, o cemu se uopce radi?
<Kokolo> (citao sam nesto da se pogoni na ubuntu komp samo za gleadnje bla bla )
<Kokolo> ali nisam ulazio u dubinu :D
<Kokolo> pa daj u kratkim crtama 
<SilverSpace> program za stream i ostale multimedije
<SilverSpace> mocno
<Kokolo> zahtijeva i neki hardver ili? (tamo se spominjao neki uredjaj po 550kn) 
<SilverSpace> zahtjeva neki uredaj ili racunalo na koje se instalira 
<SilverSpace> ja ga imam na androidu 
<SilverSpace> i na Rpi 
<Kokolo> po cemu je to rjesenje bolje od obicnog downloada torrenta i gledanja? 
<Kokolo> (noobish pitanja, ali stvarno nemam pojma o tome) 
<Kokolo> MMike, rijesio sam sve probleme vezano uz boot i particije... ne znam sto sam radio, ali sad mi sve radi :D
<SilverSpace> Kokolo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nXiy_WSDt4
<datase> YouTube: MyGica ATV520E  running XBMC - 0:01:45 - 3,507 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jedan kratki 
<SilverSpace> Kokolo: prednost ti je kaj sve to imas sa daljinskim u ruci 
<Kokolo> vidim
<Kokolo> ovi servisi se placaju ? 
<Kokolo> vidim na videu da koristi mreel 
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/internet-preplavile-parodije-i-sprdnje-na-racun-novog-iphonea/1222899/?foto=1
<Mmike> kok
<Mmike> kjnj
<infy-> halo
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> i opet - bash :)
<Mmike> yup, sad su 2
<SilverSpace> kaj
<Mmike> ma brijem :D
<SilverSpace> prividenja oce to :)
<darko> koje smece je ovaj Logitech
<darko> poceo mi ko blesav radit dabl klik na uno klik
<darko> sva sreca da ima garanciju
<darko> frknut cu im ga u glavu
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ja imam logitech neki
<Mmike> ok mi je
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> isto je mikroprekidac oso
<Mmike> pa mi odpusti i klikne dok recimo radim drag'n'drop
<darko> DA
<Mmike> pa mi zna ujebat kad programiram ili muvam mejlove ili tak nekaj  :)
<darko> po pi zdim
<darko> nemres selektirat kak treba
<darko> jel ti ima garanciju?
<darko> ak ima, nosi im
<darko> ovo mi je 4. logitech u 5 godina kojem se to desava
<SilverSpace> odavno ne kupujem tu firmu 
<hbogner> ja imam logitech od 2003 i jos radi bez problema
<hbogner> bezicni mis i tipkovnica
<hbogner> eh, ali imam jedan noviji, 5 godina star kojem otkazuje ljevi klik
<SilverSpace> https://www.avforums.com/attachments/intellimouse-jpg.492250/
<SilverSpace> ovaj radi vec deset godina 
<hbogner> isti problem, nedrzi svaki put kad drzim pa mi sjebe operaciju long klika
<SilverSpace> pet kod mene i jos kod sestre 
<SilverSpace> i dalje radi 
<obruT> gledam po apache logovima sto sve ekipa pokusava uvalit preko one bash pizdarije
<obruT> skinuh jedan bot u perlu pa gledam sto radi :)
<obruT> mogo bi prijavit ilegalni irc server nadleznim sluzbama :P
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> kopa se na sve strane 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-28
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> http://blogs.enterprisedb.com/2014/09/24/postgres-outperforms-mongodb-and-ushers-in-new-developer-reality/
<Mmike> mongodb - baza svih baza
<Mmike> nije nova launcher nego notification toggle
<Mmike> ono sto mi je ubijalo bateriju i preventalo da se ekran gasi sam
<obruT> koliko ce bit tih updateova za bash ? :P svaki dan dolazi neki
<Mmike> obruT, jelda? :)))
<Mmike> obruT, kaj brijes, xbmc na lxde, to bi moralo moc, jelde?
<Mmike> ovaj maas je glup
<Mmike> ili je juju glup
<Mmike> ili sam ja glup
<Mmike> imam 20 virtualki available, 8 ih ima 2 gige rama, ostale imaju 12
<Mmike> openstack deployer bundle trazi 3 virtualke sa po 2 gige, ostale su gigu
<Mmike> treba mu 12 virtualki. I naravno da servise koji trebaju gigu deploya tamo di trebaju 2, i onda se buni da za ove s 2 gige 'no such  machine'
<Mmike> virtualke, virtualke :)
<Mmike> super je kad radim backup, pa skuzim da backupiram par giga u /var/cache/apt/archives, sranja u ~/.cache, ~/.thumbnails i ino...
<obruT> Mmike: ma ide xbmc na bilo sto :)
<obruT> Mmike: jebiga, openstack je za veeelike stvari :)
<Mmike> obruT, vec vidim mini/micro-stack u nastajanju :D
<Mmike> mecem lubuntu
<Mmike> oidem se tusnit
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> obruT, jedino, na desktopu, nisam uspio streaming slozit
<Mmike> kao, radi, al' nemam bas programa za izabrata
<Mmike> iako mi je primarno gledat divxe/dvdje s lokalnog storidza, k'o i slusat mepetrice
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2687847/ubuntu-touch-finalized-first-phones-coming-this-year.html#tk.fb_pc
<obruT> super je ovaj internet... stalo mi se javljaju odvjetnici davno zaboravljenih rodjaka da sam naslijedio neke milione... nisam ni znao da imam toliko rodjaka i da su svi meni ostavili pare
<obruT> mogo bi ih povezat pa nek se dogovore da mi zajedno isporuce pare
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) kaj imaš rođake u africi 
<SilverSpace> hm vip za promjenu tarife naplacuje 300kn 
<SilverSpace> doduse jos sam pod ugovorom 
<SilverSpace> sledeci mjesec mi istice pa cu vidjeti dali i onda naplacuju promjenu tarife 
<SilverSpace> gle nema nadogradnje za bash danas 
<darko> ima ko kompresor za ispuhvanje prasine :S
<SilverSpace> pumpu 
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> darko, kaj bi s kaspovim? :)
<SilverSpace> za 200 eura kupim racunalo http://www.hr.galagomarket.com/index.php/item/display/339/760_raspberry-pi_rasp.%C2%A0-%C2%A0pi_raspberry-pi---raspberry-pi-compute-module-dev-kit---rpi-compute-dev-kit.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/prihvacamo-li-nasilje-zena-nad-muskarcima-drustveni-eksperiment-dosao-do-bizarnog-rezultata/774101.aspx
<Mmike> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<markosejic> sta ima
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/apple-koristi-windows-xp/136310.aspx
<Mmike> uvijek me iznenadi kak se ubuntu brze instalira u virtualbox nego na laptop pravi
<SilverSpace> brzi cd uredaj ima :)
<Mmike> sta ovaj milanovic prica
<Mmike> on bi htio da mu HP i IBM i tkoznatko vele kako su oni to dosli do uspjeha
<Mmike> pa bi on to primjenio kod nas
<Mmike> kakav klaun
<Guest62740> di sam ja to?? 
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/E1qKkVo
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-21
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/gdje-je-bila-kolinda-kada-je-nato-naoruzavao-pogresne-pobunjenike-u-siriji/843109.aspx
<Mmike> hihi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: priznaj
<ivoks> danas si zvao otvoreni
<ivoks> jer je lik rekao 'Mario je cijeli vikend radio ajvar, pa cemo mu sad dati ulaznice za Cedevitu'
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34311203
<Mmike> nisam, ne slusam ovoreni :)
<Mmike> samo yammatFM i radio sljeme
<ivoks> Apple's App Store je hakiran
<ivoks> svi ajfoni koriste china spyware
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> sad su k'o da imaju untrusted android apps :)
<ivoks> weechat
<ivoks> rekao sam lijepo jos prije dvije godine 'bjez s tim od mene'
<ivoks> citiram samog sebe 'to smece je spyware'
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> weechat?
<Mmike> to koriste ovi tu
<jelly> wechat != weechat
<Mmike> meni se ne svidja nikako
<Mmike> dodobas: ooo :D kaj velis na utrku?
<dodobas> Mmike: zaboravio da je utrka :)... ispunjen dan drugim glupostima...
<dodobas> jel mos vjerovat da se navecer nisam niti sjetio 'prikopcat' na internet :)
<Mmike> ja mislim da to nije istina
<Mmike> ja mislim da si se sjetio al' si rekao 'e, necu, ne treba mi to'
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ostavio sam veliki laptop doma
<Mmike> i sad moram trkeljat na malom
<Mmike> odlican je, odlicna je tastatura, bas, presuper
<Mmike> jedino.. mali je ekran :D
<dodobas> nope... znao sam da je trka... ali dogadjanja su pocela oko 13h ... i potpuno zaboravio
<dodobas> evo sad cu otvorit ... da vidim sto je bilo
<Mmike> a nist posebno
<Mmike> vettel prvi, ubio je utrku
<Mmike> drugi bio ricciardo, odlican, jedino se nije mogao opce priblizit vettelu
<Mmike> treci kimi, brijem da tog lika tak boli kurac za sve, vozi jer moze, dobije paru, al' se opce ne trudi :)
<dodobas> oh... McL u nista :)
<Mmike> lol, mcl :D
<Mmike> odustali obojica
<dodobas> pa do kada ce petrol-dolari drzati Maldonada ... 
<Mmike> eh, maldonado
<Mmike> al' dobar je bio, nije nikog natukao
<Mmike> bio sejfti kar
<Mmike> nepotrebno
<Mmike> bio opet
<dodobas> gumbek ?
<Mmike> jer je neki lik setao stazom
<Mmike> ispali njih dva
<Mmike> prvo alonso odustao i onda pred kraj i button
<Mmike> hamilton isto odustao
<Mmike> mali keke bio 4ti
<dodobas> pa kao pise... collision with maldonado...
<Mmike> sve u svemu dosadna utrka
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> ne znam to
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ?
<dodobas> Pastor Maldonado: “It was a really difficult race. The contact from the McLaren was small but enough to break my diffuser.
<Mmike> kak sam prehladjen, sunce si sprzim
<rut> dd
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i ti prehladen ja umirem od subote
<SilverSpace> to sam dobio od tebe :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa nismo se ljubili
<Mmike> ja sam u petak tek poceo bit lose
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i onda sam u subotu imao 20 godina mature pa se malo pretjeralo
<SilverSpace> mene u subotu predvecer grlo 
<Mmike> i jucer kao bio bolje sad sam opet u banani totalnoj - pecka grlo, nos curi za popizdit
<Mmike> jedino mi dalje nemam temperaturu
<SilverSpace> 36.7
<SilverSpace> a osjecaj ko da gorim 
<SilverSpace> ne volim ovaj singapur
<SilverSpace> ko da vozis po kanalizaciji 
<SilverSpace> uzas
<SilverSpace> ste videli valenta sa ruterom na ledima za izbjeglice
<ivoks> ovaj rba je mutav
<ivoks> raskinuo sve s njima
<Mmike> tak i ja, SilverSpace 
<ivoks> ono, nemam nis vise tam
<Mmike> k'o da imam temperaturu a nist
<ivoks> i oni meni salju 'promijenili smo referenta, nadamo se da cemo i dalje imati dobru poslovnu suradnju'
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/1234036_10201464876877854_1141107824_n.jpg?oh=93dc5b054a5c94b6cc06f9a2775768ad&oe=5694BEC4
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da je dete ovak malo bilo :)
<rut> kolacicu
<SilverSpace> jebo ubuntu zbloka mi se na cudan nacin
<SilverSpace> Mmike: franko jos i manji bio :)
<BotoSmot1> SilverSpace: bloka se samo na cudne nacine, jos mi se ni jednom nije "obicno" blokirao ! 
<BotoSmot1> I, jos me uvijek jebe krivi freame buffer u tty , ne vidim kaj tipkam ! 
<Mmike> sve je to majka naspram windowsa :)
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> JOS nisam dobio ono kaj sam kupio s amazona
<jelly> mozda i tebe ceka na posti
<BotoSmot1> Ti, Mmike , ne bi prepoznao windowse ni da se na licencu spotaknes :) 
<Mmike> jelly: nope, bio... vish, mrao bih carinu zvat :(
<Mmike> BotoSmot1: ajj ajd, da nismo radili skup.. :)
<BotoSmot1> :D
<jelly> onaj orchestrator u 2012 izgleda skroz simpaticno
<Mmike> jelly: ?
<vileni> ima tko problema sa skypeom?
<BotoSmot1> Kak me juce izlevatio tip u bertiji :) Odem s malim na pivo i konjak , uleti tip i proda malom ( ja sam samo platio, ne ) dva DVD-a s crticima.Pita me cim se bavim, ja mu velim, i tip mi bez srama da najlon vrecicu i veli mi da su to posebne vrecice za CD-e :) 
<jelly> Mmike: windowsi!
<BotoSmot1> Nisam morao reagirati, konobarica ga je iscipelarila i bacila van :) 
<jelly> vileni: hmda, vrti se ikona ko da se nemre spojit
<vileni> jelly: meni isto, ali poruke prolaze izgleda, barem unutar firme
<vileni> a izgleda i vani
<BotoSmot1> vileni: isto i kod mene ( siva ikona ) 
<jelly> eh, dok prolaze poruke, ne bunim se
<vileni> a dobro, dok idu poruke nije strasno
<vileni> i jos mi iskace kao somename appeared online
<ivoks> Mmike: ne vjerujes da je dijete bilo tak malo?
<ivoks> Mmike: ja ne vjerujem da si ti bio tak mali
<Hrki> bogdaj, koju lite verziju linuxa preporucate za laptop?
<Hrki> jer ovaj novi ubuntu je sporiji od xpa
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12049537_888940651141232_543729704382701970_n.jpg?oh=77d505bc2d21b9bf97305b9e50dbde31&oe=569AA549
<Hrki> znaci mora da bude brzi od xp-a
<SilverSpace> BotoSmot1: jebga kod mene ti je sve cudno 
<jelly> Hrki: tesko da ce ijedan recentni linux biti "brzi" od OS-a iz 2007 koji trosi resurse za racunala iz 2007
<dodobas> Hrki: brzi kao... mis brze vozi preko ekrana ? ili sta?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/0353f4369f3060e39ffb2967cc29f677.jpg 
<SilverSpace> :) valentin
<jelly> ha, TL WR842-ND
<jelly> i 3g stik
<rut> vidi stvarno :) 
<rut> lud ko kupus ;)
<BotoSmot1> Kaj nije on Valent, a ne Valentin ? :D
<rut> valent turkovic
<BotoSmot1> rut: to je Silvera islo, znam da vi Osjecani svi skupa pijete,pa si valjda znate i imena :) 
<rut> ma ne pijemo . barem ja ne pijem ;)
<rut> smoto ko vam radio one stranice od firme ? ti ?
<BotoSmot1> Ziher, ne mislis da bi ja napravo bolji posao ? :) 
<BotoSmot1> Stranice je kodirao - dizajner, ne pitaj me vise nista :) 
<rut> bas nista ?
<BotoSmot1> Mozes me pitati kak sam, jel je*em kaj i to, ali ne trljaj mi sol o ranu :D
<rut> pa jel j* kaj ?
<BotoSmot1> Ni ista, ozenjen sam :( Mene je*u 
<rut> pa sto ni kod zene ne dobis nista /
<rut> ?
<BotoSmot1> Jezi ga, nisam vise frisko u braku. Sad kad me zena pozna mogu samo batina dobiti od nje :) 
<rut> koje si ti ono godiste ako se smije znati ?
<BotoSmot1> '77
<BotoSmot1> to ti je odma' pola PIN-a od Maestra :) 
<rut> cek . nesto mi se fail2ban javlja :)
<jelly> dok druga polovica nije 19 
<BotoSmot1> :) 
<rut> neko se sa metroneta malo zaigrao .. 
<rut> aa tako znaci 77 .. tu smo onda negdje 
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj se vidi? :) iako nisam puno veci sad, tad sam imao oko 103 kile, sad imam oko 109
<rut> djece ono 2 ?
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: mozda ti kilogrami putuku po tijelu :) 
<Mmike> ptuku zbtuku
<BotoSmot1> rut: samo jedno, pa daj se fokusiraj, rekao sam o seksu sto sam imao malo iznad :) 
<rut> ma neradi mi mozak kak treba .. bolestan sam i vidis . radim 
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 43%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 27 mins, 1 sec ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 70°F / 21°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 70°F / 21°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | (1 more message)
<BotoSmot1> rut: je, radis, hakiras stranice koej se umalo same hakiraju :D
<rut> ma ne .. o cemu ti 
<BotoSmot1> 11:15 < rut> smoto ko vam radio one stranice od firme ? ti ?
<rut> ma neeee .. 
<BotoSmot1> Jel' spojen tko na skype pewko web sucelja ? na njemu dobro vidim presence status kontakata ( koji su isto na webu ) 
<Hrki> jelly: pa kako to
<Hrki> od linuxa sam uvijek ocekivo stabilnost, a gey animacije od windoza
<BotoSmot1> *gay !
<ivoks> animacije i stabilnost nisu kontradiktorne
<ivoks> mozes imati oboje
<Hrki> a brzina?
<BotoSmot1> Hrki: sve mozes imati, daj resursa
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> meni doma na KDEu tak sve milinica radi da je to bas to - milinica
<BotoSmot1> ako hoces cuda na podkapacitiranoj kanti, biti ces razocaran
<ivoks> brzina
<ivoks> pa animacije ti renderira graficka kartica
<ivoks> ako imas bijedu od kartice, onda nece renderirati bogzna sto
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: de snimi malca kak kaze "pijuni" :) Jos bolje, snimi session kad slazete figure :) 
<Mmike> pa da - doma imam GTX780 :) ta animira k'o zeljka pokos :)
<Mmike> ne, vlatka 
<Mmike> koja vec
<Mmike> BotoSmot1: pijuni? de kaj sta?
<BotoSmot1> Ti, mali, sah 
<Mmike> kaj je opet tihana metala slike po FBu?
<BotoSmot1> METAL TIHANA ! :) ( guitar riff ) 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nemres joj objasnit
<Mmike> da ne mece slike deteta na fejsbuk!
<Mmike> nemres
<BotoSmot1> zakaj ne bi ? ja se ne sjetim :) 
<BotoSmot1> Drkajte na slike, boli me 
<BotoSmot1> I, evo ti razlog vise da it ti budes na FB Mmike ! 
<Mmike> zato kaj ti je k'o roditelju poso stiti dijete
<Mmike> a kad ga meces na fejsbuk ga ne stitis, neg upravo suprotno
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: znas kaj je depra najveca ? Kad skuzis da nemres vise u sahu pobijediti ni telefon ni dete ! 
<Mmike> drkanje nije nikakav bed
<Mmike> bed je sto ce ti dete samo htjet odlucit dal' hoce na fb ili ne
<BotoSmot1> Daj ne budi smijesan, onog tko bi ga pokusao otet' bi savinuo u cvor i bacio u kanal.
<BotoSmot1> A, stalno je sa mnom 
<Mmike> a onda ce bit kasno kad si ti vec sve slike gore
<Mmike> osim kad je u vrticu :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> znas za polgar sisters? :)
<BotoSmot1> A ovo kaj ce on odlucit je isto kao kaj sam ja mogao odluciti oce li mi mama frendicama pokazivati foto album s C/B slikama di imam 3 mjeseca i neproporcionalno velik pimpek
<BotoSmot1> Jok
<Mmike> potpuno je razlicito
<Mmike> album s frendicama ostaje doma kod mame
<Mmike> i onda ga ti mosh uzet i rec mami 'de ne pokazuj vise'
<Mmike> a ovo kaj se sad radi je k'o da ti je mama fotkopirala album i razlijepila ga po gradu
<Mmike> manje-vise
<Mmike> ugl
<BotoSmot1> Al, ne mogu, njen je album :) 
<Mmike> judith polgar
<Mmike> ima jos 2 sestre
<BotoSmot1> A i frendice su nekad bile postar, susjed, bilo tko voljan gledati
<Mmike> sve su sah-velemajstorice
<Mmike> tata je rekao da se geniji ne radjaju nego stvaraju i dao oglas za zenu koja bi to dokazala u praksi s njim
<Mmike> nasao zenu, rodili tri kceri
<Mmike> ovaj ih ucio sah
<Mmike> s trecom se tak izpraksao u ucenju da malu vise nije mogao pobijediti kad je ova imala 4 godine :)
<BotoSmot1> To je to !!
<BotoSmot1> Treba uciti djecu neka unovciva sranja, ovo s sahom je li-la
<BotoSmot1> "Sine, prvo pustis duznika da posudi vise nego moze vratiti, onda ga izbijes i uzmes mu bubreg(e)"
<jelly> onda nek vraca kamate?
<BotoSmot1> Tko se od kamata okoristio :) 
<BotoSmot1> Ne uzme ni banka kucu radi kamate :) 
<BotoSmot1> Mislim, vele da uzmu :) 
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: iduci put kad se nadjemo s decom, nosis tablu! Mislim da su dovoljno veliki da se suoce :)
<Mmike> :) svatko svoju tablu nosi
<Mmike> pa tko prvi mlatne :D
<BotoSmot1> Hahahahahaha
<BotoSmot1> Hey mate, got a spare chessboard by chance ? We're in mid of a jouvenile chess tournament, short on everything :) 
<jelly> junior?
<BotoSmot1> Kak cesto se sretnem s mmiketom, bit ce tinejdzeri :) Al, da, junior :) 
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mogo bi s njim u maksic biciklom ovih dana dok je jos ok vrijeme
<jelly> "maksic"
<jelly> hoces poslije na sokic ili slatkac
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: kad bi mogao, dok se dovuces doma i pokupis ga vec je mrak :) 
 * BotoSmot1 cries
<Mmike> jelly: slabo sokic, al' gemistec bi mogo past
<Mmike> slatkac svakako
<jelly> gemić? :-)
<BotoSmot1> boze, nasao me oglas za sistemca koji u opisu nema 3-4 objektna jezika i vozacku s jedno 6 kategorija
<Mmike> GEMIC :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Mmike> gembek :)
<Mmike> lol, gemic :)
<BotoSmot1> gembach :)
<Mmike> Gemic.
<Mmike> Budem Romica cimnuo pa ga pitao jel' za gemic :D:D :D
<BotoSmot1> :) 
<Mmike> "Jesam, buraz, moze gemic, al' da mi u masni dodjes" :D
<BotoSmot1> PPrvo ce ti reci da kaj fufljas, pa da je dinamo napravio nekaj, a onda da te vec ceka u $birtiji :) 
<BotoSmot1> AHAHAHAHA
<BotoSmot1> "al' da mi u masni dodjes" TO 
<BotoSmot1> http://www.techinsider.io/wasp-builds-40-foot-3d-printer-to-build-clay-homes-2015-9?utm_content=buffer94fb3
<BotoSmot1> jel: 'el moze uBOTu-fr citati naslove clanaka iz URLova ? 
<jelly> taj je za administrativne i op radnje, datase je za pizdarije
<BotoSmot1> nda, datase , pardon :) 
<jelly> al ne zelis to, previse shuma
<BotoSmot1> Ahh, thx
<Mmike> jelly: jel' moze datase imat karmu?
<jelly> datase: list
<datase> jelly: Admin, Aka, Asn, AutoMode, Channel, ChannelLogger, ChannelStats, Conditional, Config, Dict, Filter, Format, Games, Google, Internet, Lart, Later, Math, Misc, MoobotFactoids, Muh, Network, NickCapture, Nickometer, OUI, Owner, Plugin, PluginDownloader, Quote, RSS, Reply, Seen, Services, ShrinkUrl, Status, String, Time, Topic, Trivia, URL, Unix, UrbanDictionary, User, Utilities, Web, WunderWeather, and (1 more message)
<BotoSmot1> zlocesti mmike ! Ti bi da me ni botovi ne vole :) 
<ivoks> .unix what
<ivoks> il kak vec
<ivoks> .seen unix
<datase> ivoks: I have not seen unix.
<ivoks> .unix help
<Mmike> .help unix
<jelly> Mmike: vjerojatno, guglaj limnoria karma
<ivoks> .help unix Mmike 
<jelly> .list unix
<Mmike> .list unix
<datase> jelly: call, crypt, errno, fortune, pid, ping, ping6, progstats, shell, spell, sysuname, sysuptime, and wtf
<Mmike> lol :)
<datase> Mmike: call, crypt, errno, fortune, pid, ping, ping6, progstats, shell, spell, sysuname, sysuptime, and wtf
<ivoks> .unix wtf
<datase> ivoks: unix wtf [is] <something>
<jelly> e, sad to sve u /msg datase a ne ovdje
<Mmike> https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria/tree/master/plugins/Karma
<Mmike> jelly: aj instaliraj :)
<jelly> ne da mi se gnjavit vlasnika
<jelly> jelly--
<jelly> mongodb++
<BotoSmot1> LOL !! 
<Mmike> karamron
<dodobas> oh... PyCharm ima lokalne changesetove... nice
<SilverSpace> uh krepal bum 
<rut> .seen datase
<datase> rut: You've found me!
<Mmike> .seen dodobas 
<datase> Mmike: dodobas was last seen in #ubuntu-hr 35 minutes and 59 seconds ago: <dodobas> oh... PyCharm ima lokalne changesetove... nice
<Mmike> :D
<BotoSmot1> .seen MalaPesnicaBesa
<datase> BotoSmot1: I have not seen MalaPesnicaBesa.
<BotoSmot1>  datase lazes. 
<dodobas> .seen mršavi_Mmike
<datase> dodobas: I have not seen mršavi_Mmike.
<Mmike> oh
<Mmike> pa to je za nasmijat se
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> ovi iz redhata nisu normalni, non stop izdaju update https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html-single/6.7_Release_Notes/index.html
<jelly> BotaniCar: sigurno ce te veselit da sad mozes applyati GPO na linux klijente > SSSD supports using GPOs on AD
 * jelly wonders wtf does that work
<rut> http://www.24sata.hr/internet/izbjeglicama-dijelili-besplatni-internetski-kontakt-s-obitelji-438381
<rut> dobro su to iskoristili za promociju :) .. naravno i za pomoc ljudima
<SilverSpace> sad vec moram imati pregovaracke vjestine sa frankom 
<SilverSpace> vise nema samo tako muljanja
<dodobas> eh Python... bas ga nekad ... `0 < None == True`
<jelly> dodobas: 0 > None je isto True, pretpostavljam?
<BotoSmoto> weshmashian: BEBA !!! Cestitam !! Pliketipluk,duk,duk,do kad si na godisnjem ? :D
<ivoks> znas ono
<ivoks> putujes ko lud
<ivoks> i ljudi misle kako vidis svijeta
<ivoks> a sve sto vidis su aerodromi i hoteli
<ivoks> i taman kad pomislis kako ne moze gore
<ivoks> klijent ti veli 'o, nas ured je u zgradi aerodroma'
<ivoks> sad necu ni hotel vidjeti...
<jelly> lol
<obrut> pa bas je super kad trebas provest gomilu vremena na aerodromu, smislis zanimacije koje ti nikad ne bi pale na pamet ;)
<ivoks> pa dobro... necu bas biti na terminalu cijeli tjedan
<ivoks> otici cu u hotel
<ivoks> koji je u/na aerodromu
<dodobas> jelly: da... ali samo u Python2 ...
<dodobas> mislim... oba slucaja su samo u python2
<jelly> trinary logic at its best
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<jelly> ha, rusi isto imaju difoltne postavke <avn> cebka: а вы мне севочка скажите, какой шрифт вы считаете заебатым для терминала и чятиков <cebka> дефолтный
<Mmike> Book!
<jelly> lol, dead air na radio studentu, zaboravili naqueueati pjesme
<SilverSpace> Ante Cacic mogli smo i gore proci 
<jelly> nesto u rodu sa politicarem?
<SilverSpace> nije
<SilverSpace> u Albaniji su najgledanije vijesti ;) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZJ9-2w9RjU
<datase> YouTube: Zjarr Televizion: 360° grade - Enki (28/07/2015):KERKOHEN PROVA TE REJA PER VRASJEN E IBRAHIM BASHES - 0:01:19 - 640 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWfCvkQPQDY
<datase> YouTube: 360° Grade - VENDE PUNESIMI NE GJERMANI ? - 0:02:47 - 387 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-22
<BotaniCar> obrut: zakaj vam je internet zdrkan danas ? 
<BotaniCar> firmi, jel :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: uff ;)
<obrut> ćuti  bre
<jelly> šamarčinu
<obrut> ne znam detalje, ali nisam sretan...
<Mmike> Bardur dumbator!
<Mmike> xinput test-xi2 --root|grep -E "4.*ButtonPress|5.*ButtonRelease" |cat
<Mmike> zasto ovo ne ispisuje nista?
<Mmike> a kad se makne |cat onda ispisuje?
<Mmike> ha? :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel to k'o onaj nixov problem od neki dan ? --line-buffer ? 
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> svi citaju hr.comp.os.linux
<BotaniCar> :P
<BotaniCar> Njubu , pratim te a da ni ne znas da te pratim 
<BotaniCar> Ucim tvoje sahovske poteze i gladim bradu 
<BotaniCar> Mene vise cudim da sam zapamtio rjesenje :) 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj je s HTom?
<Mmike> navodno cijelu noc nije radilo na hrpi mjesta
<Mmike> sad vidim da su mi replikacije potrgane
<Mmike> ostavio mobitel u autu, nisam cuo alerte nocas :)
<BotaniCar> sACHES I TI OD JELLESYA DOBIT' SHAMAR :) 
<obrut> Mmike: ma nista nije s ht-om, nist ne radi :)
<jelly> cek, jel to Mmike pita pitanje na koje vec zna odgovor?
<BotaniCar> Nevidjeno :D
<Mmike> jelly: cut! Popravljaj internet!
<jelly> Mmike: meni radi™
<BotaniCar> Nije njegov internet strgan, nego od čaće :) 
<Mmike> PerconaServer for MongoDB
<Mmike> ovo je, brijem, puno strasnije nego sto zvuci
<jelly> doduše kitu radi, kad pola tv streamova primamo od ćaće
<jelly> al internet, radi
<BotaniCar> cek, ćaća je, a ne čaća, fakat :) 
<hrvojem> Mmike: :)
<BotaniCar> Ono kad ti je folder "dokumenti za sortirati" velik 12GB , a nema non-txt fajlova, uz iznimku visio crtarija 
<jelly> ćaća čubi čekajući ćevapčiće
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZJ9-2w9RjU
<datase> YouTube: Zjarr Televizion: 360° grade - Enki (28/07/2015):KERKOHEN PROVA TE REJA PER VRASJEN E IBRAHIM BASHES - 0:01:19 - 2917 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Dobro, koliko diska ja moram dati syslog agregatoru da moze metar dana arhivirati logovfe 20 servera ?! :) sunac mu, 100GB mi po jede
<SilverSpace> jel doso internet
<BotaniCar> Tu je on cijelo vrijeme, ali nije bas koristan :D
<SilverSpace> aa nije on kriv neko tip izmedu stolca i tipkovnice 
<BotaniCar> "neko" , "sumljam" :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: znas ono sto pise na cedevita bombonima, "komprimati"
<SilverSpace> OBRUT je kriv :P
<BotaniCar> ;) 
<jelly> HA, HT zavrsio na vijestima jer ne rade pozivi prema hitnim sluzbama kak spada
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako komprimiram, onda mi web interface kroz koji si filtriram grupne logove - ne cita
<jelly> BotaniCar: popravi si web interface
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovaj je, za besplatan, popravljen koliko moze biti :) 
<jelly> kupi splunk licence
<BotaniCar> kontam si negdje na amazonu udomiti kibanu i ostatak, ali nikad cajta
<SilverSpace> jebo skolu koja zavrsava u 10:30
<BotaniCar> splunk <3 
<jelly> skupo djubre, ali se naplacuje po danu
<api984> ne radi TCOM jos?
<SilverSpace> Reče netjak jelda da ćeš popraviti iPad. Neću ne znam ja to treba majstor. Hoćeš hoćeš svi kažu da si ti majstor. I kaj ću sad ja?
<api984> pozdrav usput ekipo
<BotaniCar> Objasni mu da nije isti majstor za popraviti susjedinu "pećku" i za dimnjak od zgrade :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKJWBk3otQ
<datase> YouTube: STJEPAN ĐIMI STANIĆ i BARBARA TROHAR DIMNJAČAR - 0:04:22 - 73785 views - 99 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar++
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlJiRIc6WHk :) (to mi samo nadoslo)
<datase> YouTube: Đimi Stanić - Zašto si pospan, Čo - 0:02:45 - 2154 views - 13 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> o0o0 , Mmike , klaso svjeCka :) 
 * BotaniCar gleda FB stranicu t.ht-a i jede kokice :) 
<api984> vidli na FB THT obavijest?
<jelly> link?
<api984> sek
<api984> https://www.facebook.com/HrvatskiTelekom?fref=ts
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/hrvatskitelekom/status/646218488990826496
<jelly> > Nemojte se trudit popravit, jer mi na poslu uzivamo
<jelly> call center zaposlenik detected
<api984> bilo samo na FB
<api984> najs
<BotaniCar> U stvari mi se zivo je*e kaj je sve popadalo, bed je kaj ima problema i s pozivima prema sluzbama kao "112" 
<api984> BotaniCar: agreed. 112 bad
<Mmike> "Zabiljezene su poteskoce"
<Mmike> treba pisati "Imamo generalno sranje, jebiga. Radimo, strpite se!"
<api984> Mmike: tako.. reci ti njima :D
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi zgodno i da napisu kakvo sranje, da hipsteri i FB ratnici mogu krenuti u jihad ! :9 
<Mmike> vjerojatno im se mongodb razletio
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak si mene grlo ubija
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bolje, jos uvijek smrcam i nos i to, al' ide na bolje
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> kaze frend kaj radi tam da tocno nezna sto je ht zasro 
<obrut> tocno ne zna :)
<SilverSpace> :) na godisnjem je pa ne zna
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> pa da, bolje da tocno ne zna nego da netocno ne zna :)
<SilverSpace> ne moze dobiti svoju ekipu na telefon
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> e da, ja sam jos u nocnoj akciji koja nije gotova zbog ovog sranja, a komunikacija ide preko sms-a :)
<obrut> na srecu imam terastream pa imam i neta :P
<SilverSpace> sirijski hakeri srusili sistem tj valent zakrcio mrezu slobodnim wifiom
<obrut> ja isto mislim da je Valent kriv ! Iskonovac, tko bi drugo !
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj se brines bit ce ti prekovremenih :)
<obrut> trenutno sam u redovnim :) ali da, dobicem prekovremene za vrijeme do 7 ujutro :)
<SilverSpace> moci ces plezati po planini 
<obrut> ak ne dobijem giht od nespavanja
<obrut> inace, bio sam malo natecen za vikend, prokleti palac
<SilverSpace> kaj si opet zdero :)
<obrut> al mogo sam pedalirat pa me nije previse zivciralo :)
<SilverSpace> meni su sad dobro zglobovi otok proso 
<obrut> mislim da me oslic u kombinaciji s tim sto sam dan prije pojeo nesto sitno gljiva, a to sam sve dobro zalio s kokakolom
<SilverSpace> ih gljive 
<sillyslux> psilozi
<SilverSpace> psi laju
<Mmike> obrut: terastream \o/ :)
<BotaniCar> Moram si kupiti kokakolu ! 
<Mmike> ja sam presto pit kokakolu
<Mmike> jso da prestanem gemiste
<Mmike> eee :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebote nee
<SilverSpace> onda neces vise doci do mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :D:D
<Mmike> sad ce zima pa ce se opet piva pit
<Mmike> 2015-09-22 07:57:17 [ERROR] deployer.deploy: Invalid relation in config, service ceilometer-hacluster not found, rel ceilometer <-> ceilometer-hacluster
<Mmike> pusi sisu
<SilverSpace> pusi kao puci cat 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas koji linux di sa pipom?
<Mmike> if you do: pip search picka
<SilverSpace> nema druge moram netjaka sto prije nauciti pucat 
<dodobas> https://github.com/antlong/picka
<Mmike> pojeftinio benzin!
<Mmike> a ja nisam takao!
<Mmike> pa sto cu sad napunit, 3 tanka cu utocit!
<Mmike> dodobas: jesi koristio kad picku?
<Mmike> (znam da je ispravno reci: jesi koristio ikad picka)
<Mmike> (al' nije nit blizu tako zabavno)
<Mmike> ugl, picka izgleda zanimljivo 
<Mmike> zato pitam 
<jelly> > What is picka?
<Mmike> jelly: pip search picka
<jelly> Mmike: quotam sa githuba
<SilverSpace> sad bi trebao HT Valent uskociti u pomoc free wifi
<Mmike> " trenutno najbolji stručnjaci Ericssona Nikole Tesle i HT-a rješavaju problem " 
<sillyslux> haha first, last, age = picka.first_name(), picka.last_name(), picka.age()
<sillyslux> A More Useful Picka
<sillyslux> pfffff
<dodobas> Mmike: a ne bas
<dodobas> ja ti vise volim factory_boy ...
<sillyslux> Picka can be more useful by allowing developers and testers to add...
<BotaniCar> https://web.skype.com/xmmfallback?43e58dd013c8448db1b0409ddb1302d5=
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovaj drekavi tcom mi je tak zjebal vezu da se mogu, iz treceg pokusaja, ssh-at na servere, ali onda imam varijabilni delay izmedju dva keystrokea. Ne usudim se nikaj tipkat', pobit' cu si virtualke :) 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> to radi taj i grijesi
<Mmike> bas me zanima di je bed
<Mmike> mislim, sve im se raspalo
<BotaniCar> da, biti ce interesantno ( ako nam ikad kazu) saznati koja je poveznica svih tih usluga koje su popadale :) 
 * BotaniCar znacajno pogleda prema obrutovom razvodnom ormaru
<dodobas> Ugasili su internet...
<dodobas> sta sad
<dodobas> 'balkanska jesen'
<obrut> mislim, nije tesko zakljucit to bi bila poveznica svih mreza :)
<Mmike> ispo mi je mobitel na mali prst
<Mmike> boli
<obrut> bas me zanima kak ce nakon ovog gledati na strategiju konvergencije :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: meni se cini suludo da sve kaj je popadalo ima poveznicu, li kaj se ku*ac ja kuzim :) 
<Mmike> 10:40 je
<Mmike> ovo traje od 2 ujutro :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je ekipe koja mora tjesiti korisnike zao :D
<BotaniCar> I onog tko ce Upravnom odboru morati prezentrati troskove za ljude koji krivicom operatera nisu mogli nazvati murju/hitnu/vatrogasce :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa korisnici ih ne mogu dobiti... :D
<dodobas> win-win
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nije bas tak, otvoreni su na vise fronti, FB stranice im rade, a telefonisti tek imaju naje*at' :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: jebomepas , bar u krugu ljudi koje poznajem, postaje popularniji od pastebina :) Da ti isfuras neki "donate me some cash bro" gumb ? :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: FB stranice im rade... nice :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: jedino ak ima neki buy me beer gumb
<Mmike> jebomepas kicks ass
<Mmike> A i posebno volim termin 'jebomepasanje';
<Mmike> tipa 'de jebomepasni to'
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> kad nema .te TLD-a
<jelly> lako za internet i pozive, krucijalno je pitanje je radi li MENZA
<BotaniCar> Uistinu, gladan inzinjer ne popravlja nista :) 
<rut> teorija zavjere . ugasili dns-e i nista ne radi 
<rut> eto . to vam je info iz 1 ruke
<jelly> lol
<BotaniCar> ugasen servis ne flapa
<rut> ma sto flapa
<BotaniCar> slapa
<BotaniCar> sve, jebate
<rut> aj . baci ti te svoje analizere 
<BotaniCar> nije nish kontinuirano nedostupno, na svem' imam flapping 
<rut> kazem ti iz prve ruke info
<BotaniCar> Ma, kazes mi sto si cuo od nekog tko evidentno ili nema pojma ili ti prodaje pricu za smirenje 
<jelly> najlakse je popraviti dns
<ivoks> pa... sto je palo?
<Mmike> customer mi na tcomu
<Mmike> mogu se usshjat unutra
<Mmike> al' nemrem do niceg od tamo :)
<BotaniCar> hakom-ovci su dobri, sturiju obavijest nisam nikad ni vidio niti sam napisao :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: share!
<dodobas> ah... mysql  http://www.geof.unizg.hr/
<Mmike> ivoks: pa internet!
<ivoks> ocito nije
<BotaniCar> "Sukladno Pravilniku o načinu i rokovima provedbe mjera zaštite sigurnosti i cjelovitosti mreža i usluga Hrvatski Telekom d.d. je prijavio poteškoće u pokretnoj i nepokretnoj mreži koje su u postupku otklanjanja. "
<ivoks> urusio se tcom :)
<Mmike> Incorrect key file for table '/tmp/#sql_5da_0.MYI'; try to repair it
<Mmike> hihi :)
<rut> ma optika im puca na sve strane .. 
<ivoks> ma to je nemoguce
<ivoks> bas me zanima sto se desilo
<rut> pa iskon renta optiku od njih tu u OS prema 2 customera .. imam nadzor na tome pa vidim da svako malo UP/DOWN ... UP/DOWN
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/93
<BotaniCar> # piratska riba
<ivoks> rut: to mi zvuci kao da tcom ne zna gdje je problem
<weshmashian> i tak
<rut> moguce 
<rut> neznam sto je tocno al ovo sto kazem tvrdim 100% 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: od petka pa sve tamo do 09.10 (ili tako nesto)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: fino, gospodja i prinova su OK ? Imate zuticu ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: dobro su za sad :) e nemam ti pojma, nisam dobio tu informaciju :)
<weshmashian> nisam ni znao mjere do sinoc :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, jos nisu javili kad ce kuci ? Onda vjerojatno imate zuticu :) 
<weshmashian> (da, super sam otac, znam!)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: u petak idu navodno
<weshmashian> brijem da ce se jedno 3 puta promjenit do tad
<Mmike> kaj nije zutica maltene default/
<weshmashian> dunno, tak sam i ja nekak zabrijal. no, cemo vidimo
<Mmike> bilirubin, novo dete, mislim da je to normalno
<Mmike> malo sunca i prodje za cas
<BotaniCar> default je, samo je pitanje jel ces imati srece da ju odradi odma' ili ces za tri tjedna nazad u bolnicu 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to
<Mmike> zutica je u biti samo simptom
<Mmike> mosh imat zuticu ak imas hepatittis
<Mmike> k'o sto sam ja imao kad sam imao 5-6 godina
<Mmike> (ne C, nego neki drugi, jel)
<rut> evo sad imam i sluzbeni info .. 
<rut> najavljeni interventi radovi na nekog routeru .. trebalo biti od 22-06 ujutro al ocito zajebali nesto 
<weshmashian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCaQz3r15LM
<datase> YouTube: Jinx - Bye bye baby bye - 0:04:35 - 535852 views - 1055 likes / 28 dislikes
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> JOS ne radi?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/hrvatskitelekom
<ivoks> http://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/ - ni to ne radi
<ivoks> obrut: pa kaj je bilo? :)
<BotaniCar> pitaj ga na msg, ovdje nam samo veli da se ne brinemo i da su poslali trenirane majmune da poprave 
<dodobas> ovo radi ... http://stresomjer.com.hr/
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/12052642_961849910551380_4556612118198052477_o.jpg
<ivoks> drugi put cu i ja napraviti sat i dati ga djetetu da ga odnese u skolu
<Mmike> ivoks: veli obrut da mu internet radi zahvaljujuci terastreamu :D
<ivoks> a onda cu sve ovo ms sranje prodati BotaniCaru
<ivoks> Mmike: lako moguce
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, mali opce nije napravio sat - uzeo je postojeci sat i razsarafio ga
<Mmike> i onda ga slozio tak da izgleda k'o bomba
<Mmike> kaj je jos bolje, kak to da nitko nije zvao bombsquad, evakuacija skole i to sve?
<Mmike> cijela ta prica je tak smrdljiva :)
<ivoks> to je u americi dovoljno da odes na MIT
<ivoks> https://rednationrising.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/ahmed-clock.jpg
<BotaniCar> Goran Vojkovic: Merkelica iskopčala Internet.Tako to ide Kolinda, kada glumataš državnog poglavara u zemlji koja je i žice prodala za male pare.
<ivoks> nije
<BotaniCar> Ivan Guštin "Vraćamo net kad zadržite sve izbjeglice"
<BotaniCar> Umro sam 
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12043076_10205951573921398_8858144699368071413_n.jpg?oh=d5ef167bcd0aef7f0e385f66b1fc9d05&oe=5663462A
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ^
<BotaniCar> I, kad pogledas, pre smijesno je ovo :) Em ispada da NI itko nema failover link, drugo , ispada da je internet vazniji i od izbjeglica i novih poreza i bilo cega :) 
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> u biti net radi
<ivoks> ali je jako jako sporo
<ivoks> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/ npr radi, ali se otvara jako sporo
<api984> jos uvijek steka da da
<api984> onda ne rade niti bankomati… 
<BotaniCar> Poslao sam kolegicu po kavu i papirnate rucnike, treba platiti karticom, ocekujem da ce se u ured vratiti u srijedu :D
 * Mmike idem jest
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne bi me cudilo da ljekarne i ini imaju failover i DSL od... gle cuda, istog providera
<jelly> nisam lud da ti prodam nas DSL i VIP-ov 3G stick, ne? :-)
<jelly> ali bar ce ljudi nauciti sta znaci failover i rezervni internet, kojima je bitno
<SilverSpace> yes yes 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sad mi se tek otvorila slika :) Muahahaha 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih pas daj obrut provjeri da vsam netko nije stisnuo pauzu slucajno :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: oce kitnjak, daj im tri dana da zaborave mjerljiv gubitak i opet ce poceti "ali to kosta X, a koristi se Y vremena" :) 
<jelly>  nod
<SilverSpace> hahaha znao sam izgleda da je uskok odustao od progona Mamica
<BotaniCar> Di ces na Maminja, on nam je najprosperitnija izvozna grana :) 
<iperanic> bok, trazim laptop za linux, ako imate preporuke - shoot!
<jelly> iperanic: koliko velik?
<jelly> 12"? 15"? reza?
<SilverSpace> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
 * jelly sretan sa refurb thinkpad T420s
<SilverSpace> thinkpad i kod mene radi
<jelly> SilverSpace: ta stranica je kurac za preporuku koji ce model radit dobro i pouzdano
<jelly> da prostis
<iperanic> manji, nisam puno razmisljao o detaljima, samo opcenito. Da, vidim da se thinkpadi puno preporucuju ali navodno novi Lenovo nisu nesto
<jelly> zato uzmes stari
<iperanic> Ima neki dobar shop u zagrebu? blizu mi je Links ali mislim da oni nemaju
<SilverSpace> jelly: uu biti se treba naci laptop koji bi htio i onda vidjeti malo dali sve radi na linux
<SilverSpace> google prijatelj sve zna 
<SilverSpace> bar ja tako kupujem
<jelly> ne znam, ja radim obrnuto od toga: prvo gledam sto odlicno radi pod linuxom, pa tek onda preciziram model
<jelly> i zato sad imam T420s sa intel grafikom za 3000kn (+500kn za 16GiB memorije)
<iperanic> gdje si kupio?
<BotaniCar> Write failed: Broken pipe # obrut , strg'o si mi SSH ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> iperanic: na njuskalu, to je model iz 2011
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-t420-t420s-oglas-15798427 kod ovog lika
<jelly> al on je u Puli
<iperanic> eh, njuskalo mi je riskantno malo
<iperanic> nema garancije...
<BotaniCar> "proguglao sam ga na fejsu" :) 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nije samo u tcomu sporo
<jelly> iperanic: ovaj lik je imao 130 thinkpada na lageru i dao 6 mjeseci vlastite garancije ;-)
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/KuNaNetw0rk
<jelly> otislo se kod njega u ofis, pogledalo stanje, odabralo laptop... izduralo 2 sata price o sverc^Wpreprodaji laptopa
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/1SNhhl
<ivoks> Kao sto @hrvatskitelekom radi da otkloni poteskoce tako i nas tim radi da mi i njih otklonimo sa interneta
<jelly> iperanic: bio je jos jedan slican sa hrpom oglasa u ZG.  Ako i taj ima refurb otpisa iz firmi, mozda se moze uloviti dobar deal
<jelly> ivoks: zvuci kao tipicno preseravanje script kiddieja
<ivoks> zvuci, da
<iperanic> a bum pogledal. ako imas link - shoot.  i meni je na tcomu bio spor net prije pol sata-sat. svasta... taj ddos --
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/1463651_637946352986249_4378847854741965926_n.jpg?oh=19cd0295de25713992123749255c9578&oe=56A1669D
<BotaniCar> Dudek objasnio
<jelly> ivoks: tipican DDoS botnet koristi ip adrese izvana, ne u .hr, i lako je nullroutat sve i ostaviti promet unutar .hr, kad bi se stvarno uzrok bila takva vrsta napada
<jelly> dok je jedan domaci portal jos bio kod nas imali smo automatiziranu detekciju i blokadu napada, 90% korisnika ne bi nis primijetilo
<jelly> (tj. promet na portalu bi pao za 10% dok je ukljucena zastita)
<SilverSpace> jesu li popravili ?
<BotaniCar> I sve to ne objasnjava pad voice usluga 
<BotaniCar> Fun fact je da i njemacki tcom ima problema 
<SilverSpace> Nadam se da je popravak nemoguc
<BotaniCar> https://xn--allestrungen-9ib.de/stoerung/deutsche-telekom/karte/
<jelly> BotaniCar: tesko je reci jel im to vise nego inace, ili normalno stanje
<BotaniCar> Muahaha: vele u Cameu da im je bed kaj aplikacija ne radi, ne toliko zbog billinga nego im se taksisti gube :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozemo genericki reci da je stanje izvanredno ? :D
<SilverSpace> finger se vratio https://betting.cdnbf.net/betting/Vettel-pole-Singapore.640x480.jpg
<BotaniCar> ./finger SilverSpace 
<jelly> .finger SilverSpace 
<BotaniCar> lol
<jelly> #onokad skripta detektira opskurnu gresku i posalje report, a ti se apsolutno ne sjecas da si ikad implementirao tu detekciju
<BotaniCar> also known as dobar osjecaj :) Potapsaj se po ramenu, sumnjam da ce netko drugi 
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/a-new-light-based-memory-chip-could-change-the-fundamen-1731307674 # a mi se s izbjeglicama jebemo : [...]performing computational operations in memory instead of at the processor. [...]
<SilverSpace> https://lilolia.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/middle_finger.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPgLvC7U8AAsaU3.jpg
<jelly> iperanic: recimo ovaj je u ZG i ima dosta robe koja izgleda kao business laptopi http://www.njuskalo.hr/korisnik/Bensell
<api984> https://twitter.com/KuNaNetw0rk
<api984> ovo bilo na tcomu danas…. 
<jelly> iperanic: ovog sam isto gledao dok sam kupovao http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/thinkpad-x220-i7-3.4ghz-128gb-ssd-4gb-ram-12-wide-webcam-akcija-oglas-15085804
<jelly> thinkpad X220 ili X230 bi trebao biti sasvim ok za linux, ak mozes pregrmiti malu rezoluciju od 1366x768
<SilverSpace> joj Pitam Franka jel ko pokazuje srednji prst u razredu Kaze franko samo jednom je jedan pokazao srednji prst i to ravnatelju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :)
 * Mmike si je kupio novi novcanik
<Mmike> platzer, 30 kuna :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je i stari prazan :) Doduse, ja imam 1/8 kartica koje ti nosis okolo .. ili ih je Bobo imao zilion u novcaniku, ne sjecam se 
<ivoks> "kein telefon oder internet in berlin"
<ivoks> dakle... siri se
<jelly> das ist nicht keigott
<ivoks> https://allestörungen.de/stoerung/deutsche-telekom/karte/
<jelly> #onokad opalis ls -la u ext3 direktoriju sa 50k fajlova
<jelly> kitu, samo 10k, al na sporom storiđu
<BotaniCar> mogao si i -h dodat' , nek se znoji :D
<jelly> -h mi nije koristan
<ivoks> wow, vw priznao
<ivoks> nisu to radili samo u americi
<ivoks> 11 milijona vozila je modificirano
<jelly> sta suradili?
<ivoks> nisi cuo?
<ivoks> nisi cuo vijest jucer za vw?
<ivoks> pa di zivis?
<ivoks> ameri skuzili da su varali na eko testovima
<api984> ivoks: prvi put cujem
<ivoks> da zagadjuju 40-50x vise
<ivoks> 2,0tdi motor
<api984> ivoks: link imas?
<ivoks> sprema im se kazna od 18 milijardi dolara
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34325005
<api984> ivoks: thnx
<ivoks> 18 milijardi dolara samo za 0,5 milijona autiju u SAD-u
<ivoks> jucer su izgubili 20% vrijednosti tvrtke
<ivoks> sad ce ih i eu nagazit
<ivoks> propast ce samo tako
 * BotaniCar vozi spanjolsku kopiju WW-a, stoga tuguje 
<ivoks> The EPA said that the fine for each vehicle that did not comply with federal clean air rules would be up to $37,500 (£24,000). With 482,000 cars sold since 2008 involved in the allegations, it means the fines could reach $18bn.
<ivoks> 7 godina lazu
<ivoks> namjerno
<ivoks> ameri ce ih izbaciti iz zemlje za to
<ivoks> ...ocekujem pad cijena audija :)
<BotaniCar> Ja ocekujem da nesto slicno nadju svima osim proizvodjacima iz Azije 
<ivoks> pa nije isto
<ivoks> naime
<ivoks> u SAD-u su pravila za dizele stroza nego li u EU, pa su zbog toga izmislili neki dodatak za dizel
<ivoks> taj dodatak povecava potrosnju, ali smanjuje zagadjenje
<ivoks> e sad... VW je tvrdio da su nasli rjesenje bez tog dodatka
<ivoks> al, cini se da je rjesenje bilo varanje
<Mmike> pi
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> nemam gimp instaliram
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_exhaust_fluid
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislis da ostali iz "velike trojke" nisu takodjer "rezali coskove" ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: testirali su i mecke i bmw, koji koriste adblue
<ivoks> i nisu se pokazali neispravnima
<BotaniCar> Ahh, to nisam nasao 
<ivoks> vw je jedini koji ne koristi adblue
<ivoks> i, ironicno, ovi su radili test da dokazu kako se moze i bez adbluea
<ivoks> a kad ono... wtf :)
<ivoks> ovdje ne govorimo o previdu, gresci
<ivoks> ovdje je rijec o tome da je VW plasirao na trziste aute koji na eko testu rade drugacije nego li u pravoj voznji
<ivoks> to je namjera
<ivoks> za to ce ih ameri sigurno najuriti van s njihovog trzista
<ivoks> Things just went from catastrophic to apocalyptic
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://jalopnik.com/vw-ceo-martin-wintekorn-being-replaced-by-matthias-muel-1732285443
<ivoks> otkazi lete
<jelly> i to je otkriveno bas u ovom trenu dok EU i .de prima izbjeglice.   Slucajnost???  WAKE UP SHEEPLE
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> fantasticno je kako nitko o tome ne prica u hr
<ivoks> zamisli hrvate bez golfa
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> pa to je gore nego da ostanemo bez istre
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> fakat :D :D
<jelly> zamisli jeftine golfove s lagera
<BotaniCar> Ja zamisljam planetu bez dizla :) 
<jelly> eh, dizla i benz tu negdje podjednako zagade
<BotaniCar> Ima neka klasifikacija "koliko ces vjerojatno dobiti rak od" di je dizl bitno vise na skali od benzina 
<BotaniCar> tipoa, benga je u "mog'o bi dobit" , a dizl u "najebo si ako to dises" 
<jelly> a sta to vrijedi ak "ne seces se 10 minuta dnevno" ima 20x vecu vjerojatnost
<BotaniCar> A cuj, onom tko sece 10 min dnevno bi bilo zgodno da usput odjebemo i dizl. Kuzim kaj hoces reci. 
<Mmike> http://n.nfshost.com/1.html
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nije to bas tako
<ivoks> BotaniCar: stvar je u tome da se za benzin nisu radila testiranja
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kada ih naprave, bit ce isti rezultati
<ivoks> uostalom, sve je to od iste nafte
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mozda ne pricamo o istoj metrici/standardu. AFAIK , a moram doma provjeriti to o cem pricam jer tu nemam linkove, radjena su usporediva mjerenja. 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, telefon s 4000mAh baterijom !
<jelly> dobro, benzin i drukcije izgara i drukcije katalizira i ima drugu strukturu otpada
<jelly> tak da moze bit da je dizl stvarno veci problem za smog i ina sranja
<jelly> (i bez VWaranja)
<ivoks> sva razlika izmedju benzina i dizela se nalazi u rafineriji
<ivoks> to sto *ti* ne ispustis to govno, ne znaci da ono nije ispusteno
<ivoks> i zato su elektricni auti govna
<jelly> blackberry radi android uredjaj, sa grsecurity kernelom i qwerty tastaturicom
<ivoks> jer struja nastaje izgaranjem ugljena
<ivoks> jos gore nego li nafta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj crtas brkove koli :)
<ivoks> jelly: to bi moglo biti super
<SilverSpace> kad ti treba gimp
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: gimp? iso sam provjerit dal' je blur tool u gimpu potrgan - je
<SilverSpace> ma je :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ? nije, radi
<jelly> http://www.blackberryos.com/content/more-images-blackberry-venice-slider-appear-8235/
<ivoks> http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/blackberry-venice-release-date-specifications-and-all-other-rumours-743026
<Mmike> ivoks: radi, al' krivo
<ivoks> kak krivo? sto je ispravno?
<Mmike> ivoks: stavi crveni i zeleni kvadrat jedan pored drugog tak da nema nist izmedju - znaci imas ostar prelaz crveno->zeleno
<Mmike> (pencil tool, najlakse ti tak nacrtat)
<Mmike> i onda to zbluraj
<Mmike> ili uzmi onaj smudge tool
<Mmike> dobit ces smedju tamnu crtu izmedju zelenog i crvenog
<Mmike> a trebao bi dobit zuto
<Mmike> i photoshop je portgan by default al' mu mosh upalit u opcijama 'budi nepotrgan'
<Mmike> neznam dal' gimp ima sto slicno, nije mi se dalo traziti
<SilverSpace> ovi u mercedesu su ludi skoro su optuzili pirelli da su im podvalili drugacije gume
<Mmike> ivoks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKnqECcg6Gw
<BotaniCar> Ako je po defaultu potrgano, onda to nije potrgano vec ocekivano :D
<datase> YouTube: Computer Color is Broken - 0:04:14 - 1214538 views - 37951 likes / 268 dislikes
<jelly> SilverSpace: neko drugi mora bit krif
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da to nije blur
<ivoks> blur je zamucenje
<ivoks> a ne composite
<SilverSpace> kak je vettel bil pijan poslje utrke izgleda krenuo tragom kimia
<Mmike> ivoks: e, zamucenje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vidi ovo: http://www.magazinrs.hr/orico-5-bay-35-hdd-protector-with-tool-free-function/23737/product/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e sad takvo isto al' za 2.5" dikove
<Mmike> DIKOVIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Mmike> pa kaj JOS ne rade telefoni?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brijem da je to drek. Pazi feature list: Anti-Static , Anti-Drop , Anti-Shake and Water, Dust Resistant Hard Disk Drive Protect Case ; a istovremeno na fronti ima rupe. 
<Mmike> ma to je samo stalak
<Mmike> ja JOS nisam dobio svoj amazon paket
<BotaniCar> A cuj, za stalak si mogu sam sloziti policu od iverala, ako treba biti samo dekorativna 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imaju oni kaj u ponudi, da je jako skupo ? To treba pogledat, mozda je i funkcionalno ako platis 
<Mmike> tja, izgleda da sam popusio 100 eura
<BotaniCar> Kak ? Poskupila vutra, ili ? 
<Mmike> http://www.h2-shop.com/NVT-Z1 <- 100 kuna?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ovo kaj sam s amazona narucio mi ni doslo a cini se nit da nece
<Mmike> posta nemre nist, carina nemre nist
<Mmike> amazon mi se ne javlja
<Mmike> opce neznam di da im se javim
<BotaniCar> Mozes karticaru reci da reverta transakciju ? 
<Mmike> yea, rajt :)
<Mmike> mogu rec kaj ocu, brijem :)
<BotaniCar> Znas kaj mislim, k'o kad paypalu velis da te sjebalo i da vrati paru nazad
<jelly> Mmike: mozes amazonu rec da nije stiglo
 * BotaniCar trlja oko. Mmike ,  pa ti postas na newsima <3 :*
<Hrki> bokic!
<Hrki> daj, vi koji ste imali saobracajke
<Hrki> znaci, ako ne zoves muriju
<Hrki> tj, kad bi trebalo zvati muriju ?
<BotaniCar> Uvijek zoves murju
<Hrki> a je?
<Hrki> i sad nekog bubnem malo recimo, i zove se murija ?
<Hrki> pa da mi troskovi murije dojdu vise nego ogrebotina
<BotaniCar> Lazem, ne zoves ako je materijalna steta ispod 300kn, ako ih u tom slucaju dozoves, jos kaznicu platis
<BotaniCar> Cuj, da meni samo ispunis euro izvjesce bez policije, platio bi mi lakiranje cijelog auta :) 
<Mmike> jelly: kak? zakliko sam tam da nije stiglo pred 2 jedna, i to je to
<jelly> Mmike: i nisu ti se javili?
<Hrki> pa kak bi ti ja platio, osiguranje bi?
<Mmike> Hrki: ne zoves muriju do ispod 2k kuna, preko 2k kuna moras zvat
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Hrki> i koja je svrha tog jebenog osiguranja
<Mmike> Hrki: ak osh da osiguranje plati onda morate obojica otic u osiguranje od ovog koji je napravio sranje, i taj mora to tam priznat i ispotpisivat i sve
<Mmike> Hrki: sam kaj ti se onda skida bonus ovo ono, pa je za mini-stete bolje ne zvat nikoga neg platit covjeku i bok
<Hrki> i onda opet osiguranje moze rec di je zuapisnik
<Mmike> nemoze
<Hrki> di je zapisnik da nije pijan bio ?
<Mmike> do 2k kuna nece rec di je zapisnik
<Mmike> kakve veze ima dal' je bio pijan?
<Mmike> mala je steta, auto u voznom stanu
<Mmike> stanju
<Mmike> dodjete u osiguranje, namjestite aute kak su bili
<Mmike> ispunite te papire
<Mmike> dodje procjenitelj i vidi dal' lazete 
<Mmike> i ak je sve ok, sve je ok
<Hrki> e sad, picku materinu kak odma procijenit ako je vise od 2000kn
<Hrki> moras odma biti i autolimar
<Mmike> odes onda u servis, tamo ti naprave procjenu/predracun, odes s tim u osiguranje, ovi 'ovjere' (vele da ce platit), s ovjerom odes u servis i bok bok
<Mmike> pa sad
<Mmike> jbg :)
<Mmike> ovisi kaj je stradalo
<Mmike> jelly: nope, nitko se nije javio nazad
<Mmike> sad sam dobio mail, malocas, 'da li ste zadovoljni s artiklom', kao, da ga ocijenim
<Hrki> gle, jucer mi stari bubno jednog
<Mmike> reko, nije doso (replyjao sam na mail)
<Hrki> ovaj odma muriju lik zvao
<Hrki> dosla murija i pitala koji kurac zove 
<Hrki> da se to tako ne resava :D
<Mmike> pa da, za manju stetu ne zoves muriju
<Hrki> i nisu ni htjeli zapisnik napraviti
<Mmike> osim ak ne mislis da te ovaj oce prevarit ili neznam kaj
<Mmike> i MAKNES aute s ceste
<Mmike> imas mobitel
<Mmike> poslikas i maknes aute
<BotaniCar> Drito, zato sam i rekao da "uvijek" zoves murju. Svaki put kad sam imao udes, ovaj drugi me pokusao izlevatiti. 
<jelly> ^^
<Hrki> pa jebemu mater, ako ti da svoju policu
<Hrki> koji kurac osiguranje birga
<BotaniCar> A i ovo za ne angazirat' osiguranje ako je manji udes je kalkulacija. Meni je bilo isplativije izgubiti 10% premije ( svake mi se godine vrati 5% ) nego platiti 2k limara
<Hrki> pa cuj, ovaj ga je dobro bukno
<Hrki> ajmo sad ovako
<Hrki> recimo da je steta 10 00kn
<Hrki> 10000kn
<Hrki> i prizna ovaj krivicu kod osiguranja
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo: http://hr.ipon.eu/webshop/product/qnap_rexp_1000_pro/852233
<Hrki> jel mogu ovi srat a di je alkotest i slicno ?
<Mmike> Hrki: je'l ti slusas kaj ti ja tipkam?
<Mmike> ako je steta preko 2k kuna, moras zvat muriju
<Mmike> ako je steta 10k kuna onda vrlo vjerojatno auto nije u voznom stanju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel QNAP sjeban k'o i synology ( istekam disk i ako ga ne gurnem u isti model storidza , nece bit' citljiv) ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma nemam :) meni je to sve pre skupi drek
<BotaniCar> Mmike: suglasan sam.
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12036442_527914924044205_1811294504252830305_n.jpg?oh=76ee5f72164cf409cd5d670840f08fb1&oe=56958C9E
<Hrki> pa jebote, lupis far bembari i to ti je vec vise od 2000
<BotaniCar> # zirafa
<Hrki> razness cijeli prednji dio fiatu i to ti nije preko 2000
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> za razbijen far ti nitko nece srat
<Mmike> odes u osiguranje i kazes 'dobar da, ja sam napucao ovog tu'
<Hrki> onda se kosi sa pravilom o iznosu
<BotaniCar> pravilo o iznosu je donijela murja, ne osiguravatelji 
<BotaniCar> oni ce prihvatiti i 20kn stete
<Mmike> Hrki: u cem je problem? :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahha, Mmike , vaso ti je odgvorio na newsima :) /me grabs popcorn :)
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> odnio sam jucer bicikl na servis
<ivoks> koji sam kupio u 5. mjesecu
<ivoks> platio sam ga... hrpetinu novaca
<ivoks> specialized
<ivoks> i danas ga podignem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: krivo mi je odgovorio
<ivoks> i veli meni lik 'bicikl je lose odrzavan bio'
<ivoks> reko, molim?
<ivoks> star je 4 mjeseca
<ivoks> da, sigurno ste vozili po plazi
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> ili je stajao u vlazi
<ivoks> kaze zahrdjali su sarafi
<ivoks> pa da je stajao 4 mjeseca u moru ti sarafi ne bi smjeli zahrdjati
<ivoks> jebo te specialized
<ivoks> merida je 10x kvalitetniji bicikl
<ivoks> jos me jucer uvjeravao da je normalno da brzine pocnu preskakati nakon 3-4 mjeseca koristenja
<Mmike> ivoks: je'l to ciklo centar? :)
<ivoks> i da je normalno da kocnice skripe
<jelly> sa kojom opremom, kramix?
<ivoks> Mmike: prometea ili tako nesto
<Mmike> je, normalno je ak kupis Konu Drek, k'o ja
<Mmike> onda skripe kocnice
<Mmike> al' i na mojim shimano turbo-ih-se-srami mjenjacima nist ne preskace a imam ga 4 mjeseca i vozim ga pun kufer
<Mmike> al' ja sam bajk platio 2500 kuna
<Mmike> 3200 bio novi, pa popust jer je godinu ili dve star model
<ivoks> moj je kostao 3x toliko
<ivoks> kurac od bicikla
<jelly> kupovao model od ove godine?
<ivoks> merida za 3500 je bila pojam za ovoga
<Mmike> ivoks: da rekapituliramo: ako kupim, neznam, hard disk od firme bla, koja je iz EU, a imam vat broj i sva ona sranja, da li placam PDV? Ili oni izdaju racun bez PDVa i ja tu ne placam nist?
<ivoks> Mmike: placas pdv
<ivoks> to je roba, nije usluga
<ivoks> http://www.proteajaska.com/index.php?katid=348&tip=proizvod&id=2256&parent=0
<Mmike> http://hr.ipon.eu/site/vat-free
<Mmike> ovi tvrde da ne placam
<Mmike> beh
<ivoks> to je stranica na srpskom
<Mmike> to je madjarska firma
<Mmike> pa im je prijevod kakav je
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> a srpski i hrvatski su tak isti jezik :)
<Mmike> mah, pun mi je kufer EU
<Mmike> ono, bas su mi jadni jadni jadni
<ivoks> dakle, ovdje se radi o trgovini
<ivoks> dakle ti preprodajes robu
<Mmike> samo sto ju ne preprodajem
<ivoks> ako si krajnji kupac, onda placas pdv
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kuzim
<ivoks> gle, placas pdv
<ivoks> ali ako prodajes u hr, onda naplacujes pdv
<ivoks> pa si na nuli
<Mmike> a placam .hr PDV, ne madjarski PDV?
<ivoks> moram priznati da nisam siguran
<ivoks> znam da za usluge ne placam pdv
<ivoks> i pdv se iskzuje na racunu kao 0
<Mmike> da, tak meni od hecnera i od digitaloceana dolaze racuni
<Mmike> pdv=0
<Mmike> i tak ja saljem racune kanonikalu i tima nekima
<Mmike> al' to je usluga
<Mmike> idem doma 
<ivoks> http://www.theguardian.com/business/live/2015/sep/22/alexis-tsipras-forms-greek-cabinet-vw-emissions-business-live
<ivoks> vw je najebao
<ivoks> do kraja godine ce se zvati porsche
<ivoks> jebte...
<ivoks> nisam znao da je vw kupio toyotu
<ivoks> ah, krivo procitao
<jelly> > Wall Street opens sharply lower -- US markets have joined in the general rout, with falling commodity prices and the VW scandal sending investors heading for the exits.
<jelly> jebote, sve te idiote koji rade na burzama bi trebalo u vrapce na ispitivanje
<jelly> jedna firma ima problem, i odmah naprave sranje na kompletnom trzistu
<dodobas> e Mmike ... http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2015/09/samsungs-950-pro-m-2-ssd-pairs-nvme-with-v-nand-for-eye-popping-performance/
<obrut> covjek se zapita je li nesto krivo u cijeloj postavci ekonomije kad i samo neki trac moze napravit kaos
<jelly> kule or karata
<jelly> kule od karata... u oblacima!
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> vidis sto je tcom napravio danas :)
<jelly> što je napravio?  Imali su pošten, pravi tehnički problem, nisu varali na brzini uploada
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> W: GPG error: http://repo.percona.com jessie InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1C4CBDCDCD2EFD2A
<Hrki> BotaniCar: si siguran to za muriju i njihovih 2000 ?
<Hrki> jer evo steta je bila 3000kn osiguranje ce platit
<Hrki> a bila je i murija a nisu hteli da pisu zapisnik
<Hrki> a kolko su uopce troskovi njihovog uviđaja ?
<SilverSpace> SIN ZRELIJI OD NJEGA 'Kad on hoće sisu to glasno i jasno kaže, a ja najprije petljam oko žene i izvodim kerefeke'
<Hrki> http://net.hr/auto/vijesti/nije-mu-bilo-spasa-sef-volkswagena-dobio-otkaz/
<ivoks> lako za direktora
<ivoks> ja cekam popuste na audi! :)
<Hrki> vidis, nisam ni znao da je sve to vw
<SilverSpace> bome objesilo obrut a
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, a, jel' se zna kaj je bilo s tcomom?
<SilverSpace> reklii na tv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 
<SilverSpace> bas maloprije 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e?
<Hrki> Mmike: vele ddos
<Hrki> :)
<Mmike> ma trodos
<ivoks> drek ddos
<obrut> pa ne znam jel smijem, a i to sto znam sam nacuo pa ono :)
<obrut> uglavnom, kvar na mreznoj opremi :)
<obrut> mogo bi vendor stosta reci o tome :P
<jelly> jel vendor s pet slova u imenu ili neki drugi
<SilverSpace> nisu rekli dos 
<SilverSpace> reko lik na tv da je tehnicka sluzba kriva
<SilverSpace> obrut: oo ziv si :)
<Mmike> obrut, pa, fini kvar
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ukratko updejtali su novi softver i sjebali se :)
<Hrki> vele ovi da su ddosali
<Hrki> https://twitter.com/KuNaNetw0rk
<Hrki> lol :D
<SilverSpace> dosali su kujac
<Hrki> jebiga, znam dok su anoni preko irca kontrolirali i uspjesno dosali visu
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/sruseni-sirijski-trener-je-bio-u-al-qaedi-i-ubijao-je-kurde-438483?utm_campaign=Razmjena-V-prometa&utm_medium=Direct&utm_source=Net
<Hrki> neznam zakaj ovi konjine sa tcoma nebi isto najebali :D
<jelly> Hrki: ma ti klinci se tudjim perjem kite
<jelly> ne znam di ih je index izvukao, valjda novinar ne zna prepoznat script kiddieje
<Hrki> pa to ddosanje nije nikakva nauka :D
<jelly> pa nije, zakupis i ddosas klikanjem, to je za end-usere
<SilverSpace> babic napravio profil pa se sad kurci
<Hrki> samo mi je smjesno, ovi kazu nasa 4 ddos servera se hlade
<Hrki> lol, pa kakav je to ddos sa 4 izvora, lol :D
<ivoks> tesko je ddosat telekom
<ivoks> mozes ddosat jedan site ili manju mrezu
<ivoks> al telco imaju vise ruta prema van
<ivoks> sto me opet cudi; kak se sve raspalo u isto vrijeme
<Hrki> a sta nisu ovima dns roknuli?
<ivoks> nije dns pao
<ivoks> pala je tura prema van
<ivoks> ruta
<ivoks> il tak nes
<Hrki> kaze i tportal da su ih ddosali :D
<ivoks> 1/3
<ivoks> toliko je volkswagenove vrijednosti nestalo u dva dana
<Hrki> eto, sad treba kupovati dionice
<ivoks> petak - 162.20
<ivoks> sada - 107.05
<ivoks> to je i vise od trecine, ti srca
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=VOW.DE#{%22range%22:%225d%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}
<ivoks> dolar opet jaca
<Hrki> u jebemti, vec je 6.7
<ivoks> aspirin se otapa barem 10 minuta u hladnoj cedeviti
<ivoks> mislim da je to radi hladnoce
<ivoks> vw je jucer predstavio novi passat
<ivoks> nitko ni vidio ni cuo
<ivoks> :)
<Hrki> znam da nesmijemo, ali nisam vidio raspravu o : http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/americki-regulatori-uzeli-bitcoin-pod-svoje/146636.aspx
<Hrki> ivoks, vidis da ipak nije taj coin hype :D
<obrut> ak se smije o fordu i mazdi, totalno nezanimljivim i offtopicnijim temama, ne znam zasto se ne moze i o coinu (isto ne bas zanimljivoj temi) :P
<obrut> a tek F1... tam se neka ekipa naganja milion krugova :)
 * obrut provokator :)
<Hrki> da neznam ni ja, dugo nisam cito nist o tome :D
<Hrki> tj, vise ne koristim markete pa mi nije zanimljivo ;)
<Hrki> strah me uopce pogledati kolko imam u walletu
<SilverSpace> jel zabranjeno o  biciklizmu
<Hrki> nije
<SilverSpace> ja jedan krug danas napravio 
<SilverSpace> poo balkonu naravno :)
<obrut> krug po balkonu ? :)
<obrut> ja nisam vozio od subote... kriza (na posao - s posla ne racunam pod voznju)
<Hrki> jebemti svi su na tim biciklima u zadnje vrijeme
<ivoks> danas sam skoro ubio jednog
<ivoks> kreteni stoje na semaforu
<SilverSpace> obrut: ove godine skroz slabo odem do pekare ili lekarne
<ivoks> i onda se upali zeleno meni
<ivoks> krenem, a njih troje morona krenu preko zebre
<ivoks> trebao sam ih pogazit
<ivoks> a ja imam i vozim bicikl
<obrut> ludjaka na cesti na biciklima ko u prici
<obrut> svaki dan ih vidim
<Hrki> pa da, meni nekad stvarno dojde da ga namjerno zgazim
<ivoks> obrut: nego, sto se desilo?
<ivoks> ja se nadam da nije cisco, jer ako je...
<SilverSpace> je da murija kaznjava ljude koji se voze po biciklistickojj stazi
<SilverSpace> jebe za svjetlo 
<SilverSpace> kontra smjer
<SilverSpace> a ove ludake nemogu uloviti 
<SilverSpace> to to je tak 
<obrut> ivoks: a nist pametno, podivljali uredjaji i radili haos :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: masine pocele samostalno misliti :)
<Hrki> e sad mi stvarno nest nije jasno, vi ste pametniji... znaci kada idem direkno na nase portale, mi steka net, ali kada idem preko tunnela sve leti
<Hrki> pa jel moguce da mi jebeni iskon namjerno usporava te portale ili sta???
<SilverSpace> zovi arnolda svarcenegera
<obrut> ne mora biti namjerno... mozda drugim putem ide preko brzeg linka... mozda negdje i nekakva fragmentacija smeta
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/danas/novac/zarada-ispred-zdravlja-tabletama-povecali-cijenu-za-vise-od-5000-posto/?utm_source=Vecernji&utm_medium=clanak&utm_campaign=RazmjenaPrometa
<SilverSpace> ides koji lik 
<ivoks> a vidi danas ispred bibicha
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/milje1_22092015_indexd.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/milje_22092015_indexd.jpg
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi ga izjebati da dobije i on
<Hrki> ma to su idiotarije sa tim ljekovima
<Hrki> kakva prava, jebem im mater
<Mmike> je'l moze xbmc playat VIDEO_TS direktorije?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nikad probao 
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: AFAIK ne, al' vec si probao do sad, jeld' da jesi? :) 
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, nisam jos, cek :)
<obrut> Mmike: vidis... ja mislim da mozes a) playati svaki VOB zasebno, b) kliknuti na IFO fajl i onda dobit standardni DVD menu
<obrut> mislim da sam radio obje stvari
<obrut> uredno sam gledao samo prekopirane fajlove s dvd-ova
<SilverSpace> kazu da b) opcija radi 
<obrut> ma b mora radit, ali mislim da radi i a
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> sam sec
<SilverSpace> choose the VIDEO_TS.ifo file
<obrut> dakle, meni radi oboje
<obrut> ovaj gore ifo file ako hoces standardni DVD play... a mozes i svaki posebno ako zelis bas odredjeni dio
<SilverSpace> kaj Mmike srusio stroj 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma ne neg radim, jebovas
<Mmike> penzioner i ovaj sto je potrgo internet danas
<Mmike> pa se segace :)
<Mmike> eto, idem, cekajte
<SilverSpace> ovakav folder gledas http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a291/djerockk111/Capture3.jpg
<SilverSpace> znamo mi to :)
<obrut> a ja kao ne radim :P  naime, od jucer 9 ujutro do sad radim s dvije pauze za rucak i jucer predvecer 19-20... bez spavanja
<Mmike> obrut, ak nisi bar duplo placen od mene, daj otkaz!
<SilverSpace> malwarebytes naso 1941 ooo sranje
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj ljudi rade
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> odem u direktorij, kliknem na VIDEO_TS
<Mmike> ovaj mi pokaze onu spicu
<Mmike> i onda nista
<Mmike> nemam nit chaptere nit nist
<Mmike> ista stvar kad imam .iso file u koejm su VIDEO_TSovi
<obrut> aha, automatski ti prepozna video_ts dir kao dvd... pogledaj settings -> video -> dvd ima li sto gdje to mozes iskljucit... mozda autoplay ili nesto
<SilverSpace> da vidio negdje da se auto play nesto svasta
<Mmike> obrut, jesam, al' isti drek
<Mmike> veli lik da njemu .iso playa normalno
<Mmike> meni se isto ponasa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet nesto krivo radis
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ja isto mislim :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> mislim da cu to sve prekodirat u .mkv
<Mmike> izrezat epizode i sve
<obrut> al dvd je obsolete, HD je in :)
<SilverSpace> nemam nigdje VIDEO_TS
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> jooooooooooooooj
<Mmike> enkodiranje
<Mmike> NIKAD to nisam savladao
<SilverSpace> naso jedan iso 
<SilverSpace> sad ce da vidimo 
<jelly> --> MerkelIsSexy (~cryptrz@ACaen-652-1-159-173.w92-154.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #debian
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%202015-09-22%2020%3A07%3A55.png
<SilverSpace> radi 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/drazen.png
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cemu enkodiranje
<SilverSpace> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71a9E2MGaLL._SL1500_.jpg
<SilverSpace> najbolje za kaj sam dao lovu 
<obrut> jel to ergonomicno ? :)
 * obrut preferira genericke logitechove misonje
<SilverSpace> meni je super
<SilverSpace> imam ga tri godine najmanje 
<obrut> wtf... izgleda da imam neku mrtvu zivotinju u misu
<jelly> tvoj mis je pojeo zivotinju?
<obrut> pa tak izgleda :P
<obrut> izgleda kao neka faking muva ... kak je usla unutra da mi je znat
<obrut> sad me strah otvorit misa, tko zna sto ce iskocit
<SilverSpace> lol zuji mis
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/0e0d67c7d63eda6a1c0ba181d80dcc6d.jpg
<SilverSpace> novi glodavac http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/rat-prox-madcatzov-najmocniji-glodavac/146705.aspx
<SilverSpace> mali Rendulic dobio pak u zube 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/JXTQOd
<SilverSpace> jos se smije
<jelly> ivoks: baka Ljubica s Murtera danas ima 100 godina!
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/Rh6AFS8.jpg unrelated
<obrut> jao sto mrzim korisnik ima "err" u nazivu :P pa kad grepam logove se stresem
<obrut> ne mogu vjerovati, evo nakon 38 sati posla akcija gotova... mogu ic spavat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mozda su ovi moji sjebati nekak
<BotoSmot1> kaeto ? :D
<Mmike> ne znam
<BotoSmot1> Mislim, ovaj gedzet kaj je silver linkal iznad, najbolje za kaj je dal lovu :D
<BotoSmot1> To ne moze biti mish :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-23
<jelly> sto je je, zelena boja na nagios notifikaciji izgeda ful cudno
<BotaniCar> I ja velim :D
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> sretan vam prvi dan jeseni
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj nemam vinograd :9 
<SilverSpace> zasto 
<SilverSpace> kaj bi mosta pil
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sretan i tebi! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar!
<Mmike> kaj velis?
<Mmike> nikak slozit vise ZNC usera 
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<jelly> baka Ljubica je najstarija osoba na Murteru, bila je sinoc na vijestima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: BotoSmot1 namjerno nije na zncU
<Mmike> <BotaniCar> [07:49:55] I ja velim :D
<Mmike> reko, kaj velis? :)
<BotaniCar> Velim i ja da su zelene nagios notifikacije scary stuff
<BotaniCar> it's ment to be red
<Mmike> kak se 'leicester' cita 'lestr' it's beyond me
<BotaniCar> "listr" 
<Mmike> a o worcesteru da ne pricam
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nop, nema i, e je - lester/lestr
<BotaniCar> Svasta :D
<Mmike> A, - southwark?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PrqBIqr26Y
<datase> YouTube: How to Pronounce Southwark - 0:00:16 - 9790 views - 7 likes / 2 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: kak se colonel čita krnl 
<Mmike> Chiswik = čizik!
<jelly> taj je bar ok
<Mmike> jelly: bas - kak!
<ivoks> sautrk
<Mmike> ivoks: sadrk
<ivoks> saudrk
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0H2ayvR91s <- "If murder was legal I might have killed few people!" :D :D :D
<datase> YouTube: Louis CK - If Murder Was Legal (Oh My God) - 0:02:55 - 63311 views - 306 likes / 6 dislikes
<ivoks> jednom sam uletio u pitam lika 'is this bus going to sautwerk?'
<ivoks> samo me blijedo gledao
<Mmike> ivoks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PrqBIqr26Y
<datase> YouTube: How to Pronounce Southwark - 0:00:16 - 9790 views - 7 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> Mmike: ponavljas se
<Mmike> meni je markthomas objasnjavao da se ne veli sadrk nego south-work 
<Mmike> reko, nije, brate, sadrk je
<Mmike> i pitamo lika na cesti
<ivoks> fali ti u
<ivoks> kak ne cujes u
<Mmike> nema u u sadrk
<Mmike> neznam di ga ti cujes :)
<Mmike> ivoks: to 'a' je isto k'o 'a' u recimo 'cut'
<ivoks> pa to nije a
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> nema a u cut, samo @
<ivoks> a je u cat
<ivoks> nije to ket
<ivoks> to je tipicni slavenski izgovor - vele ket za cat, a kat za cut
<jelly> nije li æ u cat
<ivoks> niti je ovo e, niti je ono a
<ivoks> isto w i v, balkanci to sve isto izgovaraju
<jelly> i bezvučno t
<jelly> a treba bit zvučno
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mi nemamo te glasove u nasem jeziku
<ivoks> i malo su nam neobicni
<ivoks> tako da... nije to ni a, ni e, ni u
<jelly> bar nije finski sa 25 samoglasnika
<jelly> i sto padeza
<ivoks> ali u southwerk se izmedju a i d cuje tiho u
<ivoks> u biti a i u tvore jedan zvuk
 * jelly ga ne cuje
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WvIwkL8oLc
<Mmike> lol
<datase> YouTube: Learn the Cockney accent with Jason Statham - 0:07:27 - 285225 views - 4613 likes / 85 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: ne cuje se nist :) to je a :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southwark
<Mmike> vish onu kucicu/sator, k'o falusno 'a'
<Mmike> to je tocno 'a' iz 'cut'
<ivoks> sudh-erk
<jelly> "sou"th  priv dio citam isto kao "so"me 
<Mmike> ʌ	strut, bud, dull, gun
<Mmike> strat, bad, dal, gan
<Mmike> a, plain and simple
<ivoks> nije gan
<ivoks> to nije 'a'
<ivoks> ne mozes taj zvuk reci da je 'a'
<Mmike> ali, to je a
<Mmike> nije ak pricas kokni
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> plain british english to je 'a', kratko 'a'
<Mmike> nije dugo 'a' k'o u recimo 'start'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi uspio pokrenut VIDEO_TS
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jok
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nit sam uspio prekodirat
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> to prekodiravanje je k'o higher-order-math za mene
<SilverSpace> organiziracemo neko predavanje za tebe :)
<ivoks> nis, onda 'part' izgovaraj kao 'pert', 'authority' kao 'eutoriti', itd
<Mmike> pert? :)
<Mmike> pa nije to 'a' kao u 'about' :)
<ivoks> eo, pitaj kennya
<ivoks> on je nativni english speaker :)
<ivoks> kenny08: kako bi izgovorio southwerk? sadrk ili saudrk? odnosno, sto je blize nekom izgovoru
<Mmike> ivoks: 'noun' - tam imas u
<Mmike> vidi: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/noun
<Mmike> tam imas IPA: /naʊn/
<Mmike> a u 'cut' imas plain a
<kenny08> ivoks, saudrk valjda :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9mHcrMX1qg
<datase> YouTube: How to Pronounce Southwark - 0:00:40 - 8 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> ma di vam je tu u :D
<Mmike> hahahaha; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awLQmB1Q9j4 :)
<ivoks> ponavljam, nije to a i u kao u hrvatskom
<datase> YouTube: How to Pronounce Southwark - 0:00:17 - 98 views - 0 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: u hrvatskom imas 4 a 
<Mmike> nije, recimo, kao 'a' u 'zlato'
<Mmike> to je dugosilazno 'a'
<Mmike> ovo je kratkosilazno
<ivoks> to je jedno a s 4 razlicita naglaska
<Mmike> pa, pricamo o izgovoru, ne o slovima
<ivoks> kenny08: mirka btw, ja danas ne dolazim jer sam sad i zakurio
<Mmike> jedno je slovo, 4 su glasa
<kenny08> ivoks, ok
<ivoks> uglavnom... toliko puta sam taxijima govorio southwerk, da znam sto prolazi a sto izaziva blijedi pogled
<mirka> ivoks, aj drz se
<Mmike> ivoks: al' to nema nikakve veze s time sto je pravilan izgovor :)
<ivoks> naravno da nema
<ivoks> jebes londoncane, ti znas sto je ispravno
<Mmike> pa u ovom slucaju, yup
<Mmike> plain and simple 'a', neznam zakaj dodajes 'u'
<Mmike> za 'cut' velis 'kat' ne velis 'kaut'
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLTkVMIhFuc # web tog filma je stariji od wikipedie :) 
<datase> YouTube: Space Jam Theme Song - 0:05:26 - 33429 views - 140 likes / 5 dislikes
<weshmashian> moarnin
<weshmashian> Mmike: jesi probo handbrake za prekodiravanje?
<weshmashian> kliketi-klik, i masa i međed u 4 75MB fajla
<Mmike> ivoks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:En-us-inlandnorth-gut.ogg <- jel' tu cujes 'u' ?
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: imas uploadano nedze tu mashu ? :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian: jesam, i to faila isto
<Mmike> da, imas negdje tu masu?
<weshmashian> aj stavim ove koje imam
<weshmashian> nisam ih jos sve zripo
<Mmike> weshmashian: mislim, ne faila to, failam ja - ili mi audio nije u syncu ili mi je video malecki ili mi prekodirani file bude 22 puta veci
<Mmike> jucer sam tak ripao tog toma i jerryja i od 4GB dvdja dobio sam 22GB .mkv file
<weshmashian> o_O
<Mmike> u kojem nisam mogao nist gledat )
 * BotaniCar isto voli kad prekodira u veci file od originala, uz gubitak kvalitete :) 
<weshmashian> ja sam ko obican juzer sve ostavijo na difoltima
<api984> http://www.scylladb.com
<weshmashian> eto, ide gore. potrajat ce poradi sjebatog uploada
<api984> jutar
<weshmashian> bas vidio to. ekipa izgleda ko mix ruske mafije i yakuze
<SilverSpace> ovo bolje od RPI http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141578608433
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: TIA
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: wut? :)
<weshmashian> aha
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> $8.00 stvar Shipping $16.00
<SilverSpace> jebo 
<weshmashian> nda, bute se morali strpit za masu
<weshmashian> razjebe mi se sve kad aploudam :)
<BotaniCar> Posteno :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: koliko imas toga?
<obrut> upravo sam u podrumu u smecu nasao intel overdrive procesor :) dx40dp75
<obrut> mislim da overdrive jos nisam imao u rukama
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHo5CiPmPZM
<datase> YouTube: BattleBots 2015 Ep 1 || Robots Battles HD - 0:38:08 - 2230715 views - 18360 likes / 941 dislikes
<Mmike> obrut: hamster effect? Ja ovaj vikend bacam sranja iz svog podruma, imam tonu starog hardvera, ak osh sacuvam ti toga
<Mmike> al' glup je hardver, nemam nist egzoticno
<Mmike> mozda neku ISA mreznu karticu :)
<obrut> ih, toga imam koliko oces :)
<obrut> i aui i bnc :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: opaka voditeljica :) 
<obrut> jelly: el ti znas Zeljku Sokol ?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=2&v=ed-jiOXO3aQ
<datase> YouTube: Concrete ABSORBS gallons of water - 0:02:23 - 190582 views - 86 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kakav je ovo asfalt ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaze Mmike da ce pivo platiti ako mu objsanimo kak radi VIDEO_TS i kodiranje :D
<Mmike> i cevape, momci, i cevape!
<BotaniCar> Hmm, cevapi ? Za cevape ti ja prekodiram kaj god treba :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja rekodiram jednom u dekadi, prosli tjedan sam isao po ovoj kuharici http://joshua14.homelinux.org/blog/?p=1532 , manje modifikacije neispravnih pathova i sve je proslo kak treba 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<SilverSpace> pozvat cemo onda i BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> Ako je pilo i zderilo, pozovem se ja i sam :) 
 * BotaniCar grunta kak da osposobi netflow monitoring na windows core serverima 
<Mmike> kaze mi edigital da moja narudjba ceka oznacavanje vremena isporuke :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a jel' ima nesh sto ce prepoznat chaptere i onda tak slozit?
<Mmike> jer imam tom i jerryja koji ima na jednom DVDju oko 6 epizoda, pa da je svaka u svom?
<Mmike> i da mi ne enkodira ruski nego engleski :)
<Mmike> ne stignem to sad, popodne cu
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/greyp-g12s-electric-bicycle-3.jpg
<SilverSpace> novi Rimcev bike
<SilverSpace> ebike
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/4XK3xFfxs-c
<datase> YouTube: Greyp G12S Intro - 0:01:16 - 20108 views - 76 likes / 3 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam nikad imao potrebu, pa ne znam. Ova kuharica ce turiti cijeli dvd u jedan fajl.
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKef1JFpiCA
<datase> YouTube: Hitler Reacts To The VW-EPA Scandal Dieselgate - 0:03:50 - 115197 views - 579 likes / 17 dislikes
<Mmike> pre super mi je kad ovi debilni sajtovi posalju plaintekst password mailom
<ivoks> bbc - prosinac 2014 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjUr3RQRERM
<datase> YouTube: Rigging car emissions: Our 2014 report - Newsnight - 0:02:03 - 520 views - 9 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ne, ionako je za ocekivati da pass promijenis cim se prvi put logiras
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a kaj ak mi ga netko promijeni prije mene?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da ali ko to radi?
<Mmike> LOL POSALJU MI PROMIJENJEN PASSWORD!
<Mmike> loooooooool :)
<BotaniCar> :) OK, to je vec malo previse :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da ga netko promijeni prije tebe je vec natezanje kozice. Realan scenatrio je: sjedis za kompom i nekaj oces od interneta, interneti ti daju sajnap formu koju ispunis i vele da odes na mail po password. Ti odes po password i promijenis ga. Zlonamjernik ima cca 0,5s da ti intercepta i zloupotrijebi podatke. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja:) Svaki pass koji dobijem zamijenim onim koji mi je lastpass generirao :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: znas jos koga? :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vecina kolega. Budimo realni, to kaj ti doma en mijenjas je krajnje nebitno ikom osim tebi,pa je i krimen toga sto ne mijenjas - samo tvoj
<BotaniCar> Sad sam tek skuzio KRETENI IZ TCOMA SU NAM U SANACIJI SRANJA OD JUCE PROMIJENILI ZVUK ZVONA SVIH TELEFONA U FIRMI
<BotaniCar> Pa, da pas mater.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj radis za vikend ? http://www.gastro.hr/gustionica/prvi-brazilski-restoran-u-zagrebu-1090# # nijesam jos to jeo 
<vileni> vjerojatno unistava financijsku konstrukciju prvog brazilskog restorana :)
<infy-> majko moja
<hrvojem> probao to ove godine kad sam bio preko bare
<hrvojem> zanimljivo iskustvo :)
<BotaniCar> Zamisljam kak im izgleda dostava :) Konvoj frajera koji se s-maca-na-mac dodaju komadicima mesa od restorana do moje kuce :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: cek cek, kak se ono zove tvoja firma ? :)
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: idu redom od stola do stola i skidaju meso
<BotaniCar> Kaj, sad ne da necu imati zvonjavu, nego ni telefoniju kao takvu ? :D
<hrvojem> u svakoj turi druga vrsta mesa na macu
<hrvojem> dobijes solidan komad da ga pojedes u nekih 10ak minuta dok donesu iduce
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: kakve priloge nude ? Nemam pojma kakvo povrce je domace u Brazilu 
<hrvojem> nemas priloga, tj prilog ti je salat bar
<hrvojem> ali ne isplati se 
<hrvojem> dobili smo neke kruscice i pohane plantane za na stol
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b557wf35vy5ikte/2015-04-16%2020.48.21.jpg?dl=0 https://www.dropbox.com/s/buz6axiwsbr0ps1/2015-04-16%2021.11.50.jpg?dl=0 
<BotaniCar> http://debconf15.debconf.org/videostream.xhtml
<BotaniCar> 0o0o, hrvojem ,pa to je i peceno kak treba ! 
<obrut> peceno ? to je krvavo :P
<hrvojem> taman 
<BotaniCar> taman.
<hrvojem> bilo je nekih 7 vrsta mesa + peceni ananas za kraj
<Mmike> obrut: krvavo? to je prepeceno!
 * Mmike je na telefonu s poreznom zadnjih 40 minuta
<hrvojem> Mmike: bilo je i krvavijih komada, ali nema smisla da stavljam svaki slijed ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaima u porezne, imas kakvih fiktivnih dugova  ? :D
<Mmike> ima, debili
<Mmike> prosli tjedan sam bio tamo
<Mmike> jer ova tvrdi da nisam doprinose uplacivao
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha, unaprijed se cerekam :D
<Mmike> i ok, rijesimo to
<Mmike> sve 5
<Mmike> i danas me zove zena da me upozori da ce mi u ponedjeljak blokirat racun ako ne platim doprinose
<Mmike> pa  reko
<Mmike> bio u cetvrtak!
<Mmike> i sad moram opet tamo
<Mmike> jer ova ne vidi da sam bio nit zna s kim sam razgovarao
<Mmike> KAK TO MOZE TAKO KAK
<BotaniCar> Cek, oni nemaju *nekakav* CRM ? U stvari, normalno da nemaju, da imaju bi average-serving-time-per-customer bio 10 minuta kraci i sistematizacija radnih mjesta bi utvrdila da ih ima 30% previse :9 
<dodobas> e... do kada se mora predati onaj godisnji izvjestaj za udruge?
<BotaniCar> Jer, nije pos'o ako ti klijent na pocetku ne objasnjava 10 minuta sto je sve vec radio kod tebe
<SilverSpace> jebalo vas krvavo meso :) 
<SilverSpace> od tog pobudalis
<SilverSpace> zas se pesima ne smije davati krvavo meso :)
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj su za razliku od mene, inicijalno pitomi. Ja smijem jesti krvavo jer nemres potrgati vec potrgano :D
<Mmike> ma neznam kaj imaju
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/magazin/zdravlje/kucni-pripravci-zasto-gutati-tablete-kad-ovih-10-domacih-lijekova-takoder-moze-pomoci/?utm_source=Vecernji&utm_medium=clanak&utm_campaign=RazmjenaPrometa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a ja tocam noge u kupci, nije mi votka pala na pamet ! 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to opce nije istina - bifteci juneci se jedu slabo peceni jer inace izgube okus i sve
<Mmike> svinju nesmijes jest sirovi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> onoga tko spece kravu treba streljat
<ivoks> nista bolje od noza koji reze a iz proreza potece krv
<ivoks> http://images-cdn.9gag.com/photo/ap04GOE_700b.jpg
<ivoks> https://avanzado2eoi.wikispaces.com/file/view/15%20degrees%20of%20steak%20doneness%2002.jpg
<ivoks> http://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/59920493.jpg
<ivoks> sad sam ogladnio
<obrut> pokrenuo sam vakuumiranje baze i sad gledam kak nestaje prostor na disku... jos sam oslobodio bas zbog toga :P ak dodje do 0, ubicu nekog :)
<BotaniCar> nemas autovacuum , kad si zadnje usisavao ? :D
<obrut> ma ima, ali kad nesto rucno ceprkas, pozelis odma vakuumirat :)
<SilverSpace> gleda netjak sastrane ima u svakoj ruci jednu olovku i rjesava matematiku ljevom i desnom rukom 
<SilverSpace> i to pokusava istovremeno 
<SilverSpace> koji mali ludak 
<Mmike> dodobas: ona scylladb koju si pejstao jucer, to je 'samo' rewrite cassandre u C++u?
<Mmike> http://osv.io/
<BotaniCar> OSv aka a nother coreos clone 
<BotaniCar> "OSv binaries collect and send some basic data at each boot." El to microsoftov linux ? :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> de kupujete SSLove?
<BotaniCar> Generiram svoje ! PKI je za pic*ice ! 
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> konj :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: owncloud u novoj verziji sam ode u maintenance mode, napravi kaj treba, izbaci se van iz maintenance modea
<Mmike> za to vrijeme ugasi apache
<BotaniCar> O, super :) Znaci vise ga ne smijem imati na hostu na kojem imam jos nekaj. nema veze, palac gore za to da nemam brige oko paljenja servisa nakon nadogradnje. 
<Mmike> bah, serem ne ugasi apache, al' sam napravi maintenance, ne moras vise ti
<BotaniCar> to je lijepo :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad mi reci da odoo vise ne generia 1000000 transakcija za svaki klik u interfejsu i idem doma sretan :D
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> opet disejbla sve moguce aplikacije
<BotaniCar> Naravno :) 
<BotaniCar> https://imgur.com/6clWoAg # TCP joke 
<dodobas> hehe
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sam ti slao za Samsungov SSD 
<Mmike> dodobas: ma slao si i za tu bazu neku
<dodobas> ono sto ima 'kao mysql protocol'
<dodobas> na to mislis ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> na cassandru
<Mmike> scyllaDB
<Mmike> kaj nisi ti to pejstao?
<dodobas> ako nadjes u logu, onda jedam...
<dodobas> *jesam
<dodobas> vidio sam neku news oko 'replacement for cassandra' ali nisam to pejstao... majke mi
<ivoks> http://minionfans.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/8b0abf0b-45b7-42e2-9ab6-1912ef63e1cd.gif
<BotaniCar> "Rinse and Repeat is a steamy first person showering game about giving a hunk a helping hand." # Dosta interneta za danas :) 
<vileni> Mmike: sto ti treba za ssl?
<Mmike> vileni: treba mi certifikat
<Mmike> koji cu naturit na svoj web
<BotaniCar> Vise vjerujem tvom selfsigned certifikatu nego certu u kojem netko s kim nikad nisam nista popio tvrdi da si ti - ti 
<vileni> Mmike: pa uzmi startssl ako ne trebas nista ekstra
<vileni> ja ga imam na svojem, prolazi mi qualys check sa A+ :)
 * CrazyLemon kupio comodo ssl za $20/5y
<obrut> BotaniCar: s kakvim zenama sam ja sve pio pa me sjebale... tak da ono, ni popit vise nije garancija
<obrut> uglavnom se nisam sjecao tko je tko pa ono, ne vrijedi
<BotaniCar> obrut: Strong point ! Slijedno, vise ne vjerujem ni selfsigned ni ikakvim drugim certifikatima :) 
<rut> a zeni ?
<obrut> "nikad ne vjeruj zeni koja laze"
<BotaniCar> Zeni vjerujem vise nego sebi, ta, dopustam joj da mi priprema hranu ;)
<rut> ako i ne vjerujes vjerujes .. inace spavas vani 
<obrut> a ni onoj koja pusi drinu bez filtera
<rut> obrut i jel se zna konacno sto je jucer bilo ? 
<rut> ili nije za javnost :)
<BotaniCar> javnost (ni)je dobila obavijest od glasnogovornika :) 
<rut> moje veze u stalnim vezama kazu da ni oni neznaju (od kceri firme)
<obrut> super su mi ti tracevi koji se sire
<rut> hmm . neznam ja za traceve .. koji su ?
<obrut> ja necem da pricam jer nije moje da pricam pa ono :)
<BotaniCar> Srbopederski Gustermasoni su im oteli generalnog direktora i glavni ruter glavnih rutera, nisu ih vratili dok im tcom nije poklonio 6 mjeseci porno kanala na maxtv-u
<rut> a onda je ipak ono sto logicki sljedi .. sluzbeni interventni radovi pa ljudska greska ... haha . al se bojite tuzbi :)
<BotaniCar> kakvih tuzbi ? Kaj su probili SLA negdje ? 
<rut> odoh doma . dosta mi za danas .. naprosirivao sam se centrale .. iskon krece sa naked vdslom 50/xx . mos mislit kak ce to radit 
<BotaniCar> Trebamo sumnjati da ce raditi jer si ti prosirivao ili ? Mislim, tak' si napisao :) 
<Mmike> zvalo me iz zabe sad
<Mmike> da imam doc dat podatke s obzirom na zakon o sprecavanju pranja novca i inih sranja
<BotaniCar> Koliko ces im naplatiti izlazak na teren ? :D
<Mmike> reko sam zeni da nemam kad igdje dolazit i da mi posalje to postom pa cu joj vratit
<Mmike> veli ona nemre, morate doc
<Mmike> reko, nemrem, dodjite vi do mene
<Mmike> veli ona nemrem ja dolazit do vas
<Mmike> reko, onda imamo problem
<BotaniCar> I? Kak je zavrsilo ? Nemoj da odem doma znatizeljan :) 
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> ona je rekla da me ona obavjestila i da je na meni dal hocu doc ili necu doc
<Mmike> reko, ja se ne smatram obavijestenim
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj se desi ako ne dodjes za N dana ? Samopriznao si da si terorist ? 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> reko, kaj se desi ak vam nedam te podatke?
<Mmike> veli ona - znatno otezano poslovanje s bankama
<Mmike> reko, kaj to znaci?
<BotaniCar> E! Su te zvali kao obrt, ili kao fizicku osobu ? Mislim, s jedne strane moras do banke za to,s druge se hvale da http://www.minpo.hr/default.aspx?id=6272
<Mmike> fizicku osobu
<Mmike> te, ja nemam obrt
<SilverSpace> uh vruce vani na bike
<ivoks> to sam ja prosao sa rba
<ivoks> ali sam im faksirao te podatke
<ivoks> a kod erste sam popunio kada sam otvarao racun
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> oo Vlado9A3CY 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks, mene RBA jos nije to trazila
<ivoks> rba je losa banka
<SilverSpace> jos malo hokej
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34333215
<Mmike> ivoks, mislis da je zaba bolja? :)
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34337476
<SilverSpace> nis od sumaherovog oporavka 
<SilverSpace> ne znam zasto to sve toliko skrivaju 
<SilverSpace> vjerovatno je vec odavno biljka
<Mmike> git repo od nove na non-ssd disku - SPOROOOOOOOOOOOO
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1puls.com/
<BotoSmoto> vish, to je prvi put u 5 godina da mi se fax cini kao zgodna stvar :) 
<obrut> jebo formulu, Jani u finalu svjetskog prvenstva... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKvmxDJ0q9E&feature=youtu.be&t=1367  :)
<datase> YouTube: IFSC World Youth Championships Arco 2015 - Lead Finals (PART 1) - 2:31:53 - 21801 views - 72 likes / 3 dislikes
<SaKi_Knin> Dobraveče! Da li je moguće instalirati Visual Studio 2015 na Ubuntu :)
<infy-> a nee sineeeee 2 godina faksa
<infy-> redovno! Lagano!
<infy-> :))
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-24
<BotaniCar> infy-: mislio sam na fax kao nacin komunikacije :)
<SilverSpace> jutrek 
<infy-> ma jok, proša zadnji ispit na zadnjem roku. I sad imam do 2h popodne da se upišen ali eto, pitanje je kad će ocjena se pojavit u indeksu :)
<infy-> (jer se u protivnom ne mogu upisat u sljedeću godinu)
<Mmike> Danas baz guzva
<SilverSpace> gdje? u redu za hamburger?
<SilverSpace> RB Odlazimo ako ne dobijemo konkurentan motor
<ivoks> pas masters...
<ivoks> trebao bi biti u avionu za 48h
<ivoks> a jos sam bolestan
<ivoks> pa dokle ce ova komedija s granicom
<ivoks> sad srbe vise ne pustamo u hrvatsku
<ivoks> mogli bi im jos i vize uvesti :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sad ce oni na VW dizle prec :)
<Mmike> ivoks: propolis, tona istog, i tona cvitamina
<Mmike> osim ak nemas neki bakterijski drek pa ti treba antibiotik ili nesto
<ivoks> a nisam isao doktoru
<ivoks> ali bolje sam danas
<ivoks> samo... zadnje sto mi treba je da odem u ameriku na 3 tjedna, a nisam zaljecio neku bakterijsku upalu
<ivoks> morat cu bubreg prodat onda
<Mmike> putno osiguranje ti to sve pokrije
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkWnHma45fk
<datase> YouTube: Focke Wulf 190 AWESOME SOUND !!! - 0:07:59 - 1208943 views - 3192 likes / 72 dislikes
<Mmike> ima i prelet sa Bf-109 :)
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> http://www.neversummer.com/
<ivoks> nisam cuo za ove
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jubito je ubitacan s reklamama
<Mmike> vise nemres nit muziku slusat
<BotaniCar> ima bloker addon za to 
<Mmike> nekaj sam si potrgo s laptopom
<Mmike> CPU je na 800Mhz
<Mmike> i mogu plakat
<BotaniCar> Naravno, sve sto si radio si dokumentirao pa je rollback trivijalan ! :) 
 * BotaniCar hides under a rock
<SilverSpace> ivoks: uzmi ono plivino sranje kazu da pomaze :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislim da je bed od kad mi je pao na pod
<Mmike> pa hladnjak vise ne lezi kak spada
<Mmike> pa se proc grije puno vise
<Mmike> pa se throlttla
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> potjero sam unit testove opet
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> djesi, dodek-bodek
<BotaniCar> koji je broj korisnicke podrske za netphone
<dodobas> Mmike: evo nesto me uhvatlo
<Mmike> briga?
<jelly> sta je to, svi se razboljevaju
<Mmike> jelly: dolazi jesen 
<jelly> mene uhvatila zuc jucer, al to MOZDA od 300g pohanog sira...
<BotaniCar> nixhr: sam dobro skuzio jucer da si Toma prepisao s engleskog u Eko Slonice ? 
<dodobas> Mmike: ma neki probavni probem s kihanjem i curenjem nosa ...
<Mmike> jelly: zuc? kak znas da je zuc?
<Mmike> 300g pohanog sira se cini mildly intense :)
<dodobas> odnesnem ja danas tako papire za udrugu... i kaze lik... ocekujte za 3 mjeseca da cemo se javiti
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> nama je to puno brze islo
<Mmike> 2-3 tjedna, mislim
<Mmike> dodobas: kak se zove udruga, di vam je web, di vam je mejl? :D
<dodobas> ma... sad je guzva jer se mora statu uskladjivat po novom zakonu...
<dodobas> http://higou.hr
<dodobas> inace broj udruge je ... 000043 :) 
<dodobas> osnovana je davno... samo se sad statut morao mjenjati
<jelly> Mmike: znam po prethodnim instancama istog problema
<BotaniCar> 300g pohanog sira ?! <3 Eto meni ideje za zacepljenje zil^Crucak danas 
<jelly> tak je to kad odes sa mesojedima u Mrak Grill, nema puno izbora (a tesko mi palo... ;-)
<Mmike> jelly: kaj imas kamen?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<Mmike> velik?
<jelly> ne, 12mm 
<jelly> moram se bas ubiti sa bezobrazno masnim stvarima da radi probleme
<Mmike> jelly: nemres to UZVom razbit?
<BotaniCar> tjedan dana s pneumatskim utabachem tla rjesava i kamence i same bubrege :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: brijem da bi ih to sam zaguralo po cjevovodima
<jelly> Mmike: internistica je preporucila vadjenje; navodno ak jednom imas kamenac, velika je vjerojatnost da ti se bude opet pojavilo
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> jelly: a jesi se predbiljezio za vadjenje?
<Mmike> laparoskopska operacija, 2 dana si u bolnici i jos 7 dana lezis doma
<jelly> nisam, dok mi ne bude smetalo cesto
<Mmike> i nakon toga imas preporod
<Mmike> mosh opet jest mesinu k'o veliki :D
 * Mmike izvadio zucni kamen sa sovjih 23 valjda ili 25 ili tak nekak
<jelly> odn. pohani sir i francusku salatu ;-)
<jelly> da, al si rekao da nemres jest paprike ili krastavce ili sta
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne slusaj reference ovog Jeremije :) On ne smije jest nista, a gle ga kol'ki je :) Od cega mu je to ?! :)
<jelly> guta zrak, valda
<Mmike> jelly: paprike i svjeze krastavce
<Mmike> al' mogu recimo lubenice :)
<SilverSpace> pocelo gazenje tj stampedo u meki 
<Mmike> sto obicno oni bez zuci nemreju :)
<SilverSpace> cca 400 ozljedenih
<SilverSpace> Mmike: papriku ii krastavce jedem na tone :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: imas zuc?
<jelly> ne znam kak bi bez paprika, svjezih, pecenih, satarasa, ajvara, djuveca...
<jelly> sad sam gladan
<Mmike> pecene mogu
<Mmike> sam da se koza oguli
<Mmike> svjeze, not so much
<Mmike> bar ja nemrem
<Mmike> al' velim, to je individualno
<Mmike> meni su rekli da hrpu tog necu moc jest
<Mmike> najzesce je bilo krastavci svjezi i lubenice
<Mmike> medjutoa, s ljubenic nikaki problem
<Mmike> s time da ja nisam mogao paprike svjeze ili neoguljene jest nit par godina prije operacije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam valjda :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj se onda turas? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisu mi nis prckali jos po utrobi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 150 mrtvih stampedo meka
<SilverSpace> prvi dan 
<BotaniCar> kaj lubenica ima, da smeta zuchi ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: isto kaj i krastavac
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a to je ? Sorry, Zdravko Dren sam, pa nis ne kuzim kaj pricate 
<Mmike> kajjaznam :)
<BotaniCar> jebenmu, znas da mi je ionak trauma kad dodjes u goste jer moram micati kikiriki i sto sranja, sad mi velis da te imam sanse otrovati unatoc oprezu :) 
<BotaniCar> zakaj su sad grub updateali na centosu ? Jutros stig'on novi .. 
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, i lvm, i quemu i selinux. Opet bu' posla za vikend %"$%&#"$#
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda ti je stigao 6.7 update, ima lipih stvari
<BotaniCar> jelly: vi vec vrtite na testu? Se potrgalo kaj ? 
<jelly> ne vrtimo, jes normalan, samo sam citao dokumentaciju
<BotaniCar> :) Pitaj me u ponedjeljak jesam li naspavan, ja cu u petak to turit' na test
<BotaniCar> Ocu kua , idem to sad turit na jedan server, nek se krcka
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ima vodu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: :) Onda se mora i paradajza pazit' :) 
<infy-> Vidiš ti sad ovo, ja po kiši moran do pošte ić uplatit njima upisninu umisto da oni to riše priko paypala ili nečega. Baš bi bilo cool
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi bilo cool da neki tamo PayPal uzme 4% provizije umjesto naseg PPT uhljeba ? Debljaj 'rvaCko ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nasi uhljebi uzimaju i 7-9%
<BotaniCar> jelly: ali su "nasi" ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: i vjerujem da imaju nacina da dozvole paypalu da uzme 4%, a da oni svejedno uzmu svoje :) 
<jelly> ak se neko pita zasto Protis vise ne daje na rate sa PBZ karticama... ^^ lik je rekao da banka doslovno dere 9% 
<BotaniCar> Iha!
<Mmike> pajz ovo
<Mmike> madjarska firma mi poslala racun
<Mmike> za robu(!)
<Mmike> bez PDVa
<Mmike> s iznosom u - kunama :)
<BotaniCar> Sve vise shopova nudi on-the-fly konverziju. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim da ti e-bay ili amazon ovih dana bude poslao mail s molbom da im dozvolis da ti to rade transparentno .. ili je bio paypal, moram pogledati mailove
<ivoks> jebte windows 2003
<ivoks> kad ne mozes AD nadograditi na 2003 level
<BotaniCar> ivoks: daj zapali zivog onog tko to jos hosta.
<BotaniCar> Hvala !
<jelly> nije li 2003 EOLan
<BotaniCar> Kaj to ekipi znaci :) 
<jelly> znaci da treba dici na 2008!
<ivoks> jel se moze to besplatno?
<BotaniCar> Ja bi, da se mene pita, i ne znajuci o cemu pricam u pogledu loada, to satro s zemljom i app backup restorao na w2k12 ! :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne :( 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak imas standardnu serversku licencu koja nije istekla...
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj je to "standardna serverska licenca" ? 
<ivoks> meni taj stroj treba samo da prebacim sve profile na samba4 AD
<ivoks> i onda ide off
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, upravo izmislio
<BotaniCar> ivoks: onda se pati, sretno ! 
<ivoks> al samba4 treba 2003 AD level
<BotaniCar> jelly: zazvucao si kao moj KAM u MSu :D
<jelly> velis isto toliko zna o licenciranju ko ja
<BotaniCar> nego, ivoks , de ti nama konkretnu gresku? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: da. 
<Mmike> hrvojem: je'l dolazis ti sutra?
<Mmike> SZ�MLA / INVOICE
<Mmike> Oldal / Page: 1
<Mmike> A sz�ll�t� / Vendor
<Mmike> Hiteles m�solat / Adjective copy
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> taj madjarski ni za copy/pasteat nije
<BotaniCar> ISO 8859-1 much ? :D
<jelly> no habla latin1
<BotaniCar> Auf, zajebah se, nadjari su isto 8859-2
<BotaniCar> *madjari
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11880570_10153630801433189_8688557816895150033_n.jpg?oh=be9f476eb8b5b2101cb85b5c0ef0e818&oe=56A69EB6
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moja zena trosi sama :)
<BotaniCar> Ti si se bas cudno ozenio :) Ne moras u pratnju, da te pokaze prolaznicima/prijateljicama ? 
<hrvojem> Mmike: nope, iduci petak
<obrut> BotaniCar: a tebe zena vodi da te pokazuje okolo ? nije ju sramota i to ? :)
<obrut> mene moja bas ne zeli pokazivati u javnosti :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: nosina kao moja se rijetko vidja van ZOO-a :D
<jelly> .moo
<datase> !🐄
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^
<obrut> hihi :)
<Mmike> 🐄
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> moj font to nema
<Mmike> hrvojem: su popravljeni percona testovi koji idu u onaj percona suite?
<hrvojem> pa trebalo bi bit popravljeno ako mislis na MTR za PXC
<hrvojem> ali mislim da je popravljeno za 5.6, a ne za 5.5
<Mmike> vi ste totalno odustali od 5.5?
<Mmike> 5.6 nemre uc u trusty :/
<Mmike> hrvojem: koja je razlika izmedju percona-xtradb-cluster-testsuite-5.5 i percona-xtradb-cluster-test-5.5
<ivoks> ma treba otkantat tu perconu
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> napravi postgres sa mysql-client-compatible API-jem 
<hrvojem> pa nismo odustali od 5.5, ali vecina razvoja se prebacila na 5.6 i polako se priprema 5.7
<hrvojem> fora je isto sto 5.5 koristi stariju verziju galera replicatora (2.x) 
<hrvojem> mislim da su to isti paketi samo je jedno canonical pakirao a jedno mi
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> nisam gledo., ne Č=
<Mmike>  THNX
<hrvojem> np ;)
<Mmike> ajde u drek tastaturo potrgana
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' idu logovi u 5.6 na pravo mjesto, ili je i dalje /var/log/mysql prazan? :D
<hrvojem> uf ne znam, moram pogledat
<hrvojem> jel nije bio neki bug za to prijavljen?
<Mmike> ja mslim da sam bug za to prijavio jos dok sam u reflectedu bio
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet
<Mmike> sto ce mtr rec
<jelly> jebate kak je backup preko gigabitne mreze spor
<BotaniCar> Cuj, cuj ! 
<jelly> nemres na brzinu bacit 300GB na traku
<BotaniCar> Dedupliciraj on-the-fly, ako je to baza passworda, u stvari imas ~4 unique unosa ! :) 
<Mmike> main.archive-big                         [ disabled ]  Bug#11817185 2011-03-10 Anitha Disabled since this leads to timeout on Solaris Sparc
<Mmike> eto kak se rade testovi - ak ne prodje, ne popravis neg disejblas test :D
<Mmike> (eto i kak se trolla - bez konteksta sam poseres nesto :D )
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj se ekipa lozi tak na half-life
<Mmike> farcry mi daleko bolje izgleda
<SilverSpace> jaj
<SilverSpace> sve obavio prije kise
<BotaniCar> Ja sam HL igrao jer onomad nije bilo niceg boljeg, cim se pojavilo nesto ljepse -igrao sam to ljepse. Imam frendove koji jos peru HL, kad maknes sva sranja, igraju ga jer su utrenirani za njega pa su bolji od mene :) 
<SilverSpace> supach
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas FC2 ili FC3 ili FC4?
<Mmike> ak netko pomisli na 'fedora core' then omg
<Mmike> hrvojem: nemrem nac taj bug, blje. budem pogledao jos popodne pa ak ne, prijavim
<Mmike> mislim, to je bug iz mysql-server u debianu jos iz valjda 1976te
<Mmike> Only  211  of 2557 completed.
<Mmike> mysql-test-run: *** ERROR: Not all tests completed
<Mmike> hrvojem: ^^
<Mmike> idem probat 5.6, just for tun
<Mmike> fun
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam , mislim, na windowsima instaliran FC 1/2
<BotaniCar> kaj je to do v4 doslo ?! Moram se vise igrati ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj mi daj 2, 1 sam proso prekonekoliko puta na wuss i sissy tezini
<BotaniCar> Mmike: namjerno sam napisao da imam instaliran, dvojim da imam sam installer 
<Mmike> KAKVA MI KORIST OD TEBE
<Mmike> trebali bi se nac, uzet za jest i pit (recimo, iz srbina nesh, ili tak), i onda pustit, recimo, farcry4 walktrough HD
<Mmike> 7 sati traje :)
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, neprekinutih 7h za sebe nisam imao vec ~5 godina :) 
<BotaniCar> Da, imam, prespavao bi ih ! 
<Mmike> e, nemonj mi o spavanu
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> prije sam rbijao kao 'sam da mali spavat pocne'
<Mmike> kralj sad spava od cca 22 do cca pol 9
<Mmike> al' ja i dalje odm spat u pol 1
<Mmike> ili pol 2
<BotaniCar> Da, jer svoje vrijeme mozes poceti utilizirati za sebe tek negdje u 23h :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: pa taj je paket stari u 5.5 tj. nije nista novog radjeno po njemu
<hrvojem> updejtan je samo 5.6 paket jer je release za 5.6 bio u ponedjeljak
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-stampedu-kod-meke-poginulo-najmanje-717-hodocasnika-ozlijedjeno-njih-805/843801.aspx
<ivoks> 700 ljudi poginulo dok su kamenovali sotonu
<Mmike> hrvojem: znam, al' nemrem napravit paket za trusty ako ti testovi padaju
<Mmike> hrvojem: nadao sam se dash doc sutra da pricamo uz mesinu :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: idem doma sad, budem te sutra malo tlacio oko toga, ako nemas nish protiv :)
<ivoks> sok i nevjerica
<Mmike> Ribizl?
<hrvojem> Mmike: pa idemo na mesinu iduci petak 
<Mmike> pa idemo al' bih htio MRE napraviti za perconu prije tog petka :)
<hrvojem> ah
<Mmike> zato velim da cu te sutra tlacit
<jelly> # netstat -tupan |wc -l       43179 # sve jedan proces
<jelly> ivoks: nevjerica? svake godine ih pogine bar 100 :-|
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja , kad okinem kao non-root, dobijem 67 ; kad okinem kao root - 64 :) 
<ivoks> pa ne bas
<jelly> taj go nekak cudno alocira memoriju...
<jelly>  2443 collect+  20   0 53.080g 1.677g   5048 S 165.6 21.4 132:39.62 /home/collector/app/bin/netmonitor -config /home/collector/app/etc/netmonitor.json
<jelly> trosi 2 giga, al alocirao 53 nek se nadje
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/AsteroidWatch
<ivoks> Asteroid 2012 TT5 will safely pass Earth tomorrow by about 5 million miles/8 million km or 21.5 LD (lunar distances). It poses no threat.
<ivoks> kak se ljudi uskomesaju radi ovoga, koji je 21.5LD udaljen
<ivoks> a ovaj:
<ivoks> http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=2015%20SE;orb=1
<ivoks> je samo 4LD udaljen :D
<ivoks> ovaj:
<ivoks> http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=2015%20SZ2;orb=1
<ivoks> ce 30.9. proci kraj mjeseca
<ivoks> 'kraj mjeseca' = njegova udaljenost od mjeseca ce biti 0.3LD
<ivoks> ali nece proci izmedju zemlje i mjeseca, vec s one strane mjeseca
<ivoks> odnosno, biti ce od zemlje udaljen 1.3LD
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> http://neo.jpl.nasa.gov/ca/
<ivoks> ovo je zastrasujuce :D
<ivoks> 'no, you probably won't get a chance to talk to ante. there's a great demand for ante next week.'
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> materinu, a jedva disem
<jelly> ako si bolestan, odjebi ih, sta sad
<Mmike> jelly: :)
<jelly> nego, bolje da mu se trenutna viroza ili kajgod rasiri na uplau pluca?
<ivoks> pa odgodio sam put na ponedjeljak
<ivoks> nasao sam hotel, samo 270$ noc, maltene u centru san francisca
<ivoks> doduse, ima jeftinijih, ali ovaj lici na nesto :)
<ivoks> http://www.historichotels.org/hotels-resorts/hotel-whitcomb/
<dodobas> whaz
<Mmike> Sorry, something went wrong.
<Mmike> We're working on it and we'll get it fixed as soon as we can.
<Mmike> Go Back
<Mmike> Ne radi facebook!
<Mmike> dodobas, zakaj treba novi statut, kaj se mijenjalo?
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: si probao http://www.pgpool.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page#What_is_pgpool-II.3F ?
<dodobas> Mmike: bolje da ne znas :)
<dodobas> novi zakon .... jos prosle godine 1.10 je zadnji datum za uskladivanje
<dodobas> tako da ako imas neku udrugu ... krajnje je vrijeme
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, jesam, u verziji 3.2 mislim, ili 3.0
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, lose
<Mmike> dodobas, pa
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj se mijenjalo? :)
<dodobas> cek da nadjem... ima neki pdf
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/more-details-on-todays-outage/431441338919?hc_location=ufi
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: kaj je bolje, za middleware ? 
<Mmike> #define middleware
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: primarno mi treba da hendla replikacije umjesto samog postgresa
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.mrrak.info/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/vodic-za-osnivanje-udruge-i-uskladjivanje-s-novim-propisima.pdf ... imas dio vodic za uskladivanje
<Mmike> kako mislis - da ti hendla replikacije umjesto samog postgresa?
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx!
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, u kurcu je pgpool
<Mmike> pogotovo za replikaciju
<Mmike> pgpool radit tako da prima kverije od klijenata i onda ih salje na obje baze
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: upravo tako. Druga je stvar ovo kaj tvrde da : pgpool-II saves connections to the PostgreSQL servers, and reuse them whenever a new connection with the same properties (i.e. username, database, protocol version) comes in. It reduces connection overhead, and improves system's overall throughput.
<Mmike> i to radi ocajno lose
<Mmike> ono za kaj sam ja koristi pgpool je split rw od read only queryja
<Mmike> pa rw kveriji idu na mastea a readonly idu na haproxy di su slavovi
<Mmike> i to radi samo lose (ne ocajno lose)
<Mmike> ako ti tw splitting ne treba, ne treba ti nit pgpool
<BotoSmot1> Tvoje "lose" je vrlo vjerojatno "fantasticno" za mene :) 
<Mmike> ako ti rw splitting treba, onda ti moze pomoc, dok developeri ne prepisu aplikaciju
<Mmike> ne, lose je toliko da nije upotrebljivo
<Mmike> nece ti u syncu bit baze nikad
<Mmike> ovisi kak su kveriji napisani, imat ces sto sranja
<Mmike> recimo: INSERT INTO user_log (user_id, log_time, log_action_type, log_message) VALUES (413132, NOW(), 221, 'User flushed toilet and did tadinga!');
<Mmike> sad, pgpool taj query posalje na oba servera
<Mmike> i on se tamo izvrsi
<Mmike> i imas NOW() koji ti nece dat ista vremena na obje strane
<Mmike> ovo je banalan primjer, jel'
<Mmike> koristi postgres replikaciju ako ti treba replikacija
<Mmike> sto se tice 'improves system's overall thoroughput' to je potpuno krivo
<Mmike> jer kad nagazis pgpool onda on postane usko grlo
<Mmike> i ne improva nista
<Mmike> ako ti bas treba connection pooler, uzmi pgbouncer
<Mmike> on radi samo to i odlican je (ima malo drkeraja sa slaganjem autorizacije, doduse)
<BotoSmot1> conn.pooler ! to je gugltraz' koji sam trazio! 
<BotoSmot1> Fala ! :*
<Mmike> al
<Mmike> conn pooler ti treba ak imas 10k+ konekcija na bazu istovremenih, koje jako kratko traju
<BotoSmot1> da da da 
<jelly> tko je jos kupa u connection poolu
<jelly> tko se*
<Mmike> jer postgres nece bas radit ako ima vise od 200-500 konkurentnih konekcija
 * BotoSmot1 digne ruku :( 
<Mmike> uz to, postgres je spornjikav za connect/disconnect
<Mmike> pgbouncer je tu munja
<Mmike> pa pgbouncer digne 200 konekcija prema pgpoolu (ili koliko mu kazes - malo je zdrkan nacin konfiguracije), a on na sebe moze primit i 50k konekcija
<Mmike> i onda reusa ove prema postgresu
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, ima zajeba par, pa procitaj dokumentaciju
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: imam aplikaciju koja se spaja cesto, kratko i pocesto pita isto iz baze. Skupo nam je rewriteat aplikaciju, i cekamo novu verziju iz redovnog dev. ciklusa u 2016. Al do onda su mi neki serveri zaklani
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> dvojim da je to do aplikacije ili postgresa
<Mmike> naime, fakat trebas imat mega-high-traffic site za ubijes postgres
<Mmike> tipa, 200-500 konekcija u sekundi
<Mmike> (mysql oce ic i do par tisuca bez beda)
<BotoSmot1> nije sajt, poslovna aplikacija je ( think odoo )
<Mmike> jos gore
<Mmike> znaci, imas kaj, 20? 50? 100 korisnika gore?
<BotoSmot1> ajmo rec da efektivno nemrem imati vise od 50, postane presporo svima
<Mmike> da, al', kak znas da ti nije sporo zato kaj 50 SELECTova ubije CPU ?
<BotoSmot1> Munin, postgresovi grafovi su svi topani, HW resursi bas i nisu 
<BotoSmot1> mislim, znoji se kanta fino, al ne da bi sve stalo
<BotoSmot1> A postgresov log mi ima zilion pertlabajta 
<jelly> Mmike: ak je select uvijek isti zas bi ubio cpu?
<jelly> mislim, glupo pitanje mozda, al valjda Pg sprema prethodni plan negdje, nedajboze i rezultate
<Mmike> spremi plan, ne i rezultate
<Mmike> to radi mysql, ima query-cache
<Mmike> postgres nema query cache
<Mmike> sto zna bit lose (iako u mysqlu po defaultu query cache vise nije upaljen i preporucuju da ga ne koristis osim ako nemas specifican workload)
<Mmike> jelly, consider this:
<Mmike> query, select, traje sekundu da se izvrsi
<Mmike> imas 4jezgre u stroju
<Mmike> znaci, 4 kverija odjednom - svaki traje sekundi
<Mmike> ak imas 8 konekcija, vec ce ti svaki trajat 2 sekunde
<Mmike> 16, 4 sekunde
<Mmike> ak imas 6 konekcija u sekundi, to ti je ok
<Mmike> vec ak ih imas 10, stvar ce bit sve sporija i sporija
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, koji grafovi su topani?
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, mogu vidjet grafove? lakse ce mi bit ustanovit di bi mogao bit bed
<Mmike> moram po zenu, moram po dete
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/dPCbRXt.jpg
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: nisam te mislio zicat' da mi rjesavas problem ! Dao si mi smjernicu, idem se vjezbat' :) Thx!
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, ma, daj url, pa ti dam jos smjernica :)
<BotoSmot1> Nema URL-a , nije izlozeno van :) 
<BotoSmot1> http://www.nerdist.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Sci-Fi-Ships-Updated-PIC.jpg # zavrsilo ju 
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, pa screenshotaj!
<BotoSmot1> Necu! Skrpal bum sam, trebat ce mi 4x duze i naucit' cu 7x vise :) Viknem ako nekaj strgam :D
<Mmike> BotoSmot1, ima bolja, veca reza
<sillyslux> 1px=10meters
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> dete ima flomastere
<Mmike> na kojima pise 'gluten free'
<Mmike> wtf?!
<BotoSmot1> ahahahha
<BotoSmot1> nisu "da se oprat'" nego "gluten free" ?! Uku*ac .. 
<Mmike> Veli tihana 'pa djeca to stavljaju u usta, pa valjda...'
<BotoSmot1> Da, desetke njih, samo puknu van onaj cep i zveknu cijelu patronu u cugu :) 
<Mmike> vileni, pa kaj opet?
<Mmike> (server down)
<BotoSmot1> "Papa Leo XII nosio je uvek sa sobom flašu vina koje je bilo pomešano sa kokainom."
<BotoSmot1> Mudrac :) 
<Mmike> znate ono kad nadrobite Cvitamin u caj, recimo?
<Mmike> e, pa to je lose
<Mmike> jer se razjebe cvitamin u toplom
<Mmike> cvitamin treba popit s necim mlakim
<BotoSmot1> Al, fino & promijeni mu boju ! 
<Mmike> ili casom vode
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> samo nema koristi:)
<BotoSmot1> Doduse, sad kad si zavrsio misao, i stvaljam sve u mlak napitak, dok se hladi ga pustim samog
<BotoSmot1> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sealand :)
<Mmike> cuj cuj
<Mmike> linkedin vise nemres slat mailove
<Mmike> medj linkedin memberima :D
<Mmike> moras se ufrendat s njima
<BotoSmot1> pay2mail ? 
<BotoSmot1> aha
<vileni> Mmike: prvi put je bilo kao nestat ce struje
<vileni> sad je stvarno nestalo :)
<vileni> jesi otpakirao volan?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> nisam jos :0
<Mmike> moram dodobasu vratiti njegov
<vileni> neznam kako izdrzis da ne otpakiras :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-25
<BotaniCar> Prvo https://www.bad.horse/ , pa onda traceroute signed.bad.horse -m 50 :) 
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> Huuur Buuur
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol :D
<jelly> http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/23/mozilla-fixed-a-14-year-old-bug-in-firefox-and-now-adblock-plus-uses-a-lot-less-memory/
<BotaniCar> kul
<Mmike> 14 year old :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: pinga ponga
<Mmike> hrvojem: kad tjeram mtr, je'l moram nesh posebno rec, ili samo kazem 'vozi bratko'? Jer, naime, sad mi ne prolaze testovi nit za zadnji percona-server s perconinih repoa
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zajebimo ajvar, ovo je prava stvar http://www.volim-meso.hr/dzem-od-slanine
<Mmike> svasta :D
<Mmike> pa sta sad
<Mmike> opet struje nestalo
<BotaniCar> Krivim TCom 
<obrut> a koga drugog :)
<BotaniCar> Okrivio bih zenu, ali stukla me bu ! :) 
<obrut> moja uredno kuri osigurace po stanu pa nestaje struje
<obrut> upali istovremeno pecnicu, oba strujna kola (iako imamo plin) mikrovalnu i da si ubrza zagrijavanje vode usteka kuhalo za vodu... naravno, sve to na istom osiguracu (dalo bi se sad o tome zasto je to tako, al...)
<Mmike> obrut:  :D
<Mmike> meni je struja u stanu isto uzas
<Mmike> imam jedan 20A osigurac na kojem mi je vesmasina (wtf)
<Mmike> i jedan 15A osigurac na kojem mi je cijeli stan
<Mmike> i onda iza njega imam 15 i 10A osigurace, ovisi koji za kaj
<Mmike> pa kad recimo radi pecnica i klima i jos zena usteka fen a ja bi bas usisavao, onda izbaci taj 'glavni' 15A
<Mmike> obrut: se zna kaj je bilo s HTom neki dan?
<BotaniCar> Nema sanse da zamijenis osigurace jacima/gurnes cav'o umjesto osiguraca ? :D
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj ako ce ti se kablovi u zidovima zapaliti jer su 1mm2 :) 
<api984> jutar
<Mmike> nije bed ak se zapale kablovi
<Mmike> bed je ak se zapali sve ostalo :D
<obrut> Mmike: zna se, zas se ne bi znalo :)
<Mmike> obrut: a jel' se planira izvijestit narod? :)
<obrut> pa ne znam zasto bi se narod izvijestilo o detaljima, problemi u mreznom uredjaju je sasma ok za narod :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj bi narod to zanimalo, narod je ionako cijelustvar gledao kao "danas mi ne radi tviter, mozda necu dobiti racun za telefon ovaj mjesec" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u biti nije
<BotaniCar> U stvari bi zahvalio tcomu sto je Uprave podsjetio da redunantni link nije bacanje love u vjetar 
<Mmike> obrut: pa ako je fakat bio problem u mreznom uredjaju... :)
<obrut> ak je mrezni uredjaj dio core mreze onda... :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak nije , glavnina komentara po portalima je skraceno "danas nisam mogao gledati slike macaka na internetu, ocete mi umanjiti racun zbog toga, pas vam mater ?! "
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to kaj je po portalima je totalno reprezentativno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vidi se da ti je glavni izvor informacija 24sata :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, predstavlja korisnike interneta bolje nego smalltalk koji cujes na dolcu. Kaj bi, po tebi, bilo reprezentativno ?
<BotaniCar> Joj, jebemti, voljem amere, rade dron s mountanim 150kWh laserom 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to kaj 112 nije radio, to kaj nisi mogao recepte podic, to kaj bankomati i posovi nisu radili, i jos gro pizdarija
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a provider je kriv sto ti kao profesionalni korisnik nemas sekundarni link ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: AFAIK, uz svo sranje, jos su uvijek unutar SLA :) 
<Mmike> pa, nisu svi :)
<Mmike> naime, ovo ce HT jako puno kostati :)
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis ? Ja mislim da ne samo da nece HT kostati nista, nego ce i drugi provideri dodatno zaraditi 
<BotaniCar> Ja bi sad, da sam ISP uveo uslugu "backup link" za sitniju paru od redovnog linka 
<jelly> je, i kaj ti vredi ht dsl sa ht mobile backup linkom
<BotaniCar> Pa ne bi backup link kupio od iste kuce :) 
<BotaniCar> Al da mi vip ponudi ruter s SIM-om koji mogu spojiti iza HT DSL modema,za sitnu paru, zakaj ne ? 
<dodobas> i kako ce tu HT zaradit onda ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato sto si biznis korisnik, ergo, _nece_ bit za sitnu paru
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad ulazimo u domenu "zakaj su ISPovi nekad blesavi" , tu ti imas vise za reci nego ja :)
<BotaniCar> Sd sam sve vidio ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gotvmSQydS4 
<datase> YouTube: Snoop Dogg feat. Ljupka Stević - OLE OLE - 0:03:13 - 554101 views - 1494 likes / 4701 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tak kak ti velim - to kaj tvoja firma nema SLA s njima ne znaci da nemaju ostale :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svaka firma ima SLA s njima. Ti, eventualno, imas drugacije ugovoren. Zakaj laprdas ? :D
<BotaniCar> Daj bolje neki prosti vitz 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, ti laprdas, velis da to nece tcom kostati nista
<Mmike> 12 satni ispad ce kostati, fino :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ce vidimo. 
<Mmike> velim, to kaj tvoja firma to nece moc naplatit, ha jebiga :)
<BotaniCar> Mene vise jebe kaj su mi tak sjebali IP telefoniju da je to milina. Mislim, slozilo je, ali nakon 24h :) 
<obrut> mene zanima hoce li vendora mrezne opreme kostat
<BotaniCar> obrut: nemoj! sad bi mmiketu moglo sinuti zakaj mislim da ISP na kraju mozda bude izasao u plusu :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dvojbeno je to :) al' i nebitno :)
<Mmike> ste vidli, reciom, kak je facebook izdao objasnjenje zakaj su bili down jucer 2-3 sata?
<BotaniCar> Ali,na internetu smo, najbitnije je tko je u pravu ! :) 
<Mmike> fino, jasno, ne pre tehnicki, da svi mogu skuzit
<BotaniCar> E,ono je feedback, a ne ti ! 
<Mmike> amis telekom isto tak ima
<Mmike> uredno veli kaj je bilo
<Mmike> doduse, oni fakat rijetko imaju ispade
<Mmike> vipnet/bnet ti veli - restartajte kompjuter
<Mmike> onda kad skuze da imas linux kazu - ne podrzavamo linux
<BotaniCar> Mmike: se ti sjecas Senke iz Amisa ( irc: cookie ) ? 
<Mmike> upravo sam je se sjetio
<Mmike> nje i one njene
<Mmike> ludare
<BotaniCar> Ste u kontaktu ? 
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> ona je radila k'o student u sluzbi za korisnike
<Mmike> ne?
<BotaniCar> Nene, ona je bila stalno zaposlena :) Sjecam se da nam je za Paju krivotvorila taxi racune iz Svecke :) 
<Mmike> lol :))))))))
<BotaniCar> Jebga, znas da je Pajo snalazljiv za izmust' lovu iz preduzeca :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> dosla struja
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<BotaniCar> Koji su ovi ? http://www.pro-ping.hr/privatni-korisnici
<BotaniCar> Probao netko ? 
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> prvi put vidim
<BotaniCar> PRO-PING usluge pristupa Internetu nisu dostupne na vašoj lokaciji
<BotaniCar> PRO-PING za sada nema u planu proširenje područja pokrivanja na vašu lokaciju # tja
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas na poslovnom korektno objasnjenje: http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/mreza-pala-kad-su-joj-dizali-kapacitet-za-10-puta-302290
<hrvojem> Mmike: za mtr mislim da imas neke opcije koji testovi se kad vrte
<hrvojem> to je zadnji puta george radio sa robijem mislim pa bi netko od njih dvojice trebao imat vise informacija
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je struja riknula na serveru
<SilverSpace> Kvjat Red Bull
<Mmike> hrvojem: rbasak? ti nisi te testove nikad tjerao?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: yup, na faksu struje nestalo
<Mmike> "No, neposredno prije što su sve žice iz stare opreme 'uštekane' u novu došlo je do teškoća u funkcioniranju mreže."
<Mmike> svasta :)
<ivoks> i nestalo je struje na GF-u
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj i na GFu? :D
<ivoks> ujutro
<Mmike> ivoks: ma jesi ti siguran? :)
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> zvao me covjek
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ti, molim te, poznas Ivnu Brcic?
<Mmike> ivoks: you're stating the obvious :)
<Mmike> znamo da je nestalo struje, znamo da je struja dosla i da sad sve radi
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> meni SilverSpace monitoring - kad je on otpao s irca, znamo kad je nestalo :)
<Mmike> ivoks: si bolje kaj?
<ivoks> jesam, ali nisam jos 100%
<BotaniCar> Mmike: preko zenske s kojom sam se u medjuvremenu posvadil :) 
 * Mmike je malocas upalio grijanje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koja to? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naime, Ivna je bliska prijateljica iz Jelse, starci su nam skup u skolu isli :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tu drugu ti ne poznas, jedna s HRT-a :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: TRY ME!
<Mmike> ivoks: propolis!
<Mmike> ivoks: jedino ga nemoj u USA nosit, navodno je tam zabranjne
<SilverSpace> kišs japan 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di gledas?
<ivoks> kak neki ljudi ne kuze
<ivoks> posaljes mu mail u kojem mu pokusavas ukazati na manjak znanja i kazes mu jos u kojem smjeru istrazivati, maknes sve druge ljude sa cc-a i velis mu kako znanje nije zadovoljavajuce
<jelly> Ivna je bas lijepo ime, a sigurno ih ima dva reda velicine manje od Ivana
<BotaniCar> jelly: ova je i plavusa, 'ko ti kriv kaj nemas FB :D
<jelly> jbmu
<ivoks> on pak odgovori i stavi sve opet u cc i jos vise demonstrira neznanje
<ivoks> znam ja jednu ivnu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: cijenim ovo "skines iz cc-a sve druge" :) 
<ivoks> i jos veli 'mislim da je ovo potrebno svima, a ne samo meni'
<ivoks> a svi gledaju u nevjerici kako to ne zna
<ivoks> nego, koja je to ivna? :)
<Mmike> Eh :)
 * Mmike se sjeca mladih dana na Hvaru :)
<ivoks> http://www.ivna.ie/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: proslo odavno
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di si gledo/
<ivoks> ja znam ovu
<SilverSpace> 5h i 8h
<ivoks> https://a3-images.myspacecdn.com/images03/1/22997fc62815477f9331c8bb5a0047e1/300x300.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tv spor1 prenosi treninge 
<ivoks> stavio bi neku normalniju fotku, al to je jedina njena online fotka :)
<SilverSpace> njemacki
<Mmike> hrvojem: za percona-server (ne pxc), -testsuite paket ima /usr/share/mysql-test i /usr/lib/mysql-testsuite, i nutra je mtr - koji moram pokrenit? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tvoja je bolja. 
<Mmike> svaki ima svoj mtr
<BotaniCar> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/poreznica-gotovo-godinu-dana-nije-dolazila-na-posao-a-primala-placu-1026562 # a nesh ti kazne
<BotaniCar> ivoks: de se kandidiraj vec jednom, treba nam kazna bicevanja, te smrtna kazna 
<ivoks> bicevanje nije u mom programu
<ivoks> nema svrhu
<hrvojem> Mmike: mozda je nesta od upstream paketa a dio je mozda nas ?
<hrvojem> ne znam
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ok, lomache, ako ti je draze 
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> pa koji je k tim ljudima
<ivoks> 'ovo je dio koda' veli lik i posalje mi screenshot
<Mmike> hrvojem: imas mozda neki URL di pise kak bi se to moglo? 
<Mmike> znam da sam davno citao nest ,nemrem to sad nac
<Mmike> ne sjecam se opce jel' sam to na mysql stranicama gledao ili na perconinim
<plavi> MMike: mislim da trebas pokretati /usr/share/mysql-test/mysql-test-run.pl
<Mmike> plavi: to i radim
<Mmike> mtr je symlink na to
<plavi> da, posaljem ti i neke opcije koje mozda pomognu
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-09-25
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa di se u win7 defragmentira disk? vise nije u computer->manage->diskovoono?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nvm, naso
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nije desni kljik na disk
<Mmike> SilverSpace: je, properties i onda to
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u vindowsima vise ne defragmentiras disk sam. Schedulano je da se defragmentira kad PC "ima vremena"
<BotaniCar> Mislim, mozes, ali u vecini slucajeva nema smisla jer ces zateci vec defragmentiran FS
<SilverSpace> pljuga de
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kakva je to glupost
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pricam o win7
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da. 
<Mmike> (uz to, schedulirano mi je da se defragmentina u 01 AM kad je staroj laptop ugasen)
<SilverSpace> tako je BotaniCar lupeta :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako ozbiljno razmisljas o defragmentiranju, onda pocni time da skines neki 3rd party alat. Ovaj kaj dobije s s windowsima radi ok. Zakaj mama gasi laptop umjesto sleepa/hibernacije ( onda bi ga defragmenter probudio) ? 
<Mmike> pa, hibernira ga
<BotaniCar> I ovo ga ne zbudi ? Osvast' 
<Mmike> kak bi ga zbudilo kad je ugasen :)
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ne znam kak uspije, ali znam da je moj PC redovno imao budjenje iz hibernacije u rano jutro i da je nekaj krckal ( nekaj = update/defragment) 
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11906772_473637352813044_740303708157117746_n.jpg?oh=cd0ad4cbf7f77a14ba1a6fc7e3ddf9c6&oe=568D85B1
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahah !! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislim da to neide sam tak, mozda bios na tvjoj ploci nekak slusa kaj mu windoze vele kad se gase pa onda zato probudi
<Mmike> ili si ti namjestio da se probudi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sam nisam napravio nikaj, mogu samo nagadjati kk/zakaj, sve sto znam je da me budilo kad mi se zalomilo da spavam na kaucu i da je na ekranu bilo "applying updates"; kad se to dogotovil, jos je malo krckao po disku i sam se zgasil . I tako svaki drugi dan 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kvalifikacije suu sutra u 8h a utrka nedjelja 7h 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znam :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace: taman za da s detetom :)
<SilverSpace> danas mi ko subota i nedjelja Franko doma strajka
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> poslali mi ovi neki da je paket predan UPSu
<Mmike> i da je to i to tracking broj
<Mmike> i jos dobijem url
<Mmike> i kliknem i veli - nonexistent tracking numbah
<jelly> https://youtu.be/dXjZeCL0C9o
<datase> YouTube: Lovefool - Vintage Jazz Cardigans Cover ft. Haley Reinhart - 0:04:22 - 2328969 views - 37962 likes / 218 dislikes
<SilverSpace> mogo bi nadograditi na 15.10
<obrut> neki pauk mi sece po monitoru, sta trazi tu da mi je znati...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lF2qEA2cw 
<datase> YouTube: Creep - Vintage Postmodern Jukebox Radiohead Cover ft. Haley Reinhart - 0:04:56 - 10082376 views - 129487 likes / 1441 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: imam seriju za koju mislim da bi ti se svidjela
<Mmike> zove se - S.M.A.S.H.
<Mmike> jelly: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smash_(TV_series)
<Mmike> jelly: meni prva sezona odlicna, druga je na pol osla kvragu, pa su ju zavrsili na brzake
<jelly> to znaci da ce je otkupit nova ili rtl za jeftino i prikazati na domatv/rtl2 
<Mmike> mogucno :D
<obrut> "drama, musical" :P
<obrut> ako bi isao gledati neku seriju s muzikom to bi bila "treme"... al se jos ne "usudim"
<jelly> meni su prve dve sezone Glee bile cist ok
<Mmike> jelly: ovo je bolje od glee, veli zena moja
<Mmike> nisam glee gledao pa ne znam
<SilverSpace> obrut: tvoje muhe :)
<BotaniCar> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPsm8zHVEAAL-TN.png # DevOps , i'm tired of your sh*t
<obrut> nego, jel se tko mozda odlucio da ide na pgcon ? :) http://www.postgresql.eu/events/schedule/pgconfeu2015/
<dodobas> eh... odem ja na redovni servis danas... kao 20k prosao... i kaze lik...
<dodobas> pa vas auto je proizveden 24.11.2014 a to je kao poslije 1.11.2014 ... sto znaci da je redovni servis 30k ili 2 godine
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ima tko na nasem kraju grada da preuzima / otkupljuje tonere i printere ? Imam par tonera i jedan printerskener koje bi bacio 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemam pojma ? ne znam jel onaj mikro makro to jos radi 
<SilverSpace> jedino u reciklazno dvoriste
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: di imamo reciklazno ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: pitaj one iz adriatixa :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: ili vasu
<SilverSpace> osjecka gore skroz na izlazu kod policije tj 150m prijedesna strana
<SilverSpace> kad ides od branimirove
<SilverSpace> http://www.dubrava.hr/podaci-o-kvartu/zeleni-otok
<BotaniCar> fala silver
<SilverSpace> to je prika lik cista pozitiva http://is.gd/9kplVf
<SilverSpace> pozitiva
<jelly> fetl++
<SilverSpace>  Grosjean potpisao za Haas F1 Team 
<SilverSpace> novi team u f1
<SilverSpace> Haas je druga momcad ferraria i izgleda da ce grozni zamjeniti kimia
<SilverSpace> 2017
<BotaniCar> obrut: da pitam Vasu ! Briljantno ! :) 
<jelly> Politikin Zabavnik -- obucite Vasu
<BotaniCar> jelly - vrelo ideja ! https://www.facebook.com/Obucite-Cicu-117010324976128
 * BotaniCar ceka da jelly pukne link na neku imgur slicicu i potpuno mu raz***e radni dan :) 
<jelly> nemam vremena danas, vec zongliram dvije stvari
<jelly> imas one ujutro od doma ;-)
<jelly> kitu, nisam browsao imgur ujutro?!?
<BotaniCar> Failas danas .. 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/bQLfX7N.jpg
<SilverSpace> pasticada
<SilverSpace> Niti jedan proizvod nije poskupio u zadnjih 4-5 godina kao pivo. Od 4,5 kune za 0,5 l došli su do cijene od 8 kuna
<BotaniCar> Vidim da ne kupujes cigarete
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj su one vise poskupile
<vileni> dodobas: koji to auto? ja ne vjerujem u redovne servise na 30k :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: za nekih 400% od ~2000 , mozda i vise 
<SilverSpace> hm nis znao
<BotaniCar> Pljuge sam mogao kupiti s "medvjedom" :) Dobio bi i nesh kusura :) 
<vileni> jel trosi tko aptly?
<Hrki> SilverSpace: vidim da ne kupujes vutru :D
<Hrki> cijena porasla za 10x
<Hrki> tu ti je jos repromaterijal
<dodobas> vileni: kia ceed 1.6 diesel
<jelly> http://mashable.com/2013/07/11/lorem-ipsum/#_Vv9OnOmNqqM
<dodobas> vileni: tocnije ... ako vozis na podrucju EU ... onda je 30k ... ako vozis u 'otezanim' uvjetima (Rusija, Kazahstan), onda je servisni interval 20k :)
<dodobas> tako pise ...
<jelly> dodobas: onda je na nasim cestama koliko, 15k?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G_CAYf-itw
<datase> YouTube: The Psychedelic Furs - Heaven - 0:04:27 - 858478 views - 4306 likes / 71 dislikes
<dodobas> jelly: a uvjerili su me da je 30k ... :)
<dodobas> mozda sam treba traziti na pismeno...
<vileni> dodobas: dobar autic, ali cudi me da imaju toliko
<vileni> dodobas: gdje servisiras?
<dodobas> na zitnjaku... tamo je kao sevis
<Vjetar> jutar
<obrut> sevis na zitnjaku ? 
<obrut> daleko bre za sevu :)
<Vjetar> ajme isusova majko, koja debilana je ovo naše školstvo
<jelly> /nick Marija; što te muči Vjetre
<Vjetar> jelly :)
<Vjetar> jelly: imam prve susrete s javim Å¡kolstvom s pozicije roditelja
<Vjetar> Trenutna glavobolja, mučnina i nagon za povraćanjem
<Vjetar> a tek je prvi razred osnovne na tapeti
<Mmike> vileni: pocet ces vjerovat kad ces imat auto u garanciji :)
<Vjetar> negdje jednom u 5 do 10 godina dobijem poriv da se naroljam k'o majka i zaboravim sve. Danas je takav dan.
<Mmike> Vjetar: to ti je bedasto, radije se napusi i smij se svemu
<Mmike> od alkohola nesh zaboravit, samo ces ujutro imat mamurluk
<Vjetar> Mmike: dobra rakija liječi sve
<Vjetar> loša trava je uvijek loša trava
<Mmike> Vjetar: a kruske rastu na drvecu
<Mmike> mislim, sta si ti sad rekao?
<Mmike> losa rakija ne lijeci nista, a dobra trava je uvijek bolja od lose trave
<Mmike> i, ne lijeci sve - daleko od toga da je dobra rakija losa, ali, nesh zaboravit nist
<Mmike> eventualno se nesh sjecat pizdarija koje ces raditi narakijan :)
<Vjetar> mah, sad bi zaspao kad bi me ufatio THC
<Vjetar> osim toga, trava je još uvijek je ilegalna za rekeativne svrhe
<Vjetar> i ako nije špricana kokom, sama je pre slaba da me izvuče iz ovog stanja u kojem sam trenutno
<vileni> Mmike: i u garanciji cu mu mijenjati ulje na 10-15k, a ostalo kako vec kazu :)
<Mmike> pa kazu 20k ili 30k
<Mmike> i moras 
<Mmike> trava spricana kokom
<Mmike> kakvom kokom
<Mmike> brojlerkom? :)
<Vjetar> kokainom
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CPwi0MVXAAAKye-.jpg:large u UN danas 
<Vjetar> plava/crvena
<Vjetar> Plavuša u crvenom i kanirana baba u plavom sakou :D
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: poorn uh 
<SilverSpace> srusile bi internet
<Hrki> pa ta kolinda ? je napravila uopce sta ta kurac ?
<Hrki> veli da bi otisla sa pantovcaka u jeftinije, pa nije
<Hrki> gospodarstvno poboljsala?
<Hrki> smanjila savjetnike? nije
<Hrki> i sta znaci slogan imamo predsjednicu?
<dodobas> obrut: nikad nije daleko... pa mislim
<SilverSpace> Hrki: mi kao mala drzava bi trebali imati u jednom predsjednika i premijera u jednom
<SilverSpace> osobi
<jelly> Hrki: pa... nema onda neke ovlasti, osim dogovarati vani poslove 
<jelly> ona*
<Hrki> pa kaj je onda obecavala, a cobani to popusli :D
<jelly> eh
<Hrki> i kakve molimte poslova ona moze vani dogovarati? :D
<jelly> kaj je SDP obecavao prije 3 godine?
<jelly> plan 21, ovo ono, sve zakurac
<Hrki> neznam, ne verujem nikome :D
<Hrki> cuj, ja bar vidim neki pomak 
<Hrki> ako nist drugo fiskalizacija i dekriminalizacija :D
<Hrki> i naravno super pametne mjere zaposljavanja (izrabljivanja) radnika :)
<jelly> ono malo što se napravilo, to su otpustili zbog osobnih razloga (fiskalizacija je Linićeva) ili prisvojili zasluge za vanjske nuspojave (turizam 2015)
<jelly> HDZ da je dobio izbore 2012 tesko da bi mogao biti gori, a ne bi se usudio biti bolji
<Hrki> pa da ja dobim izbore tesko bi mogao biti gori
<Hrki> tj, kak mozes biti gori u tak sjebanoj zemlji ;)
<Hrki> i da nist ne radis, si vec bolji
<Hrki> i uopce se ne radi da sam za jedne i druge
<Hrki> nego samo pitam sta sad ova paradira
<Hrki> svaka izjava joj je protiv vlasti i za hdz :D
<Hrki> nek napravi nest korisno, a ne da pizdarije prica
<SilverSpace> pa to joj je poso kritizirati 
<SilverSpace> ne ko nogica kuhana
<SilverSpace> klimavac
<Hrki> koga kritizirati? stranacku oporbu ?
<Hrki> mislis da bi krizitirala da su njeni na vlasti? bila bi ko lignjica
<SilverSpace> od kada je VW narodni auto u njemackoj?
<SilverSpace> koliko znam to je bio opel 
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije joj posao kritizirati, posao joj je djelovati za dobrobit zemlje a u skladu s ovlastima
<Hrki> tocno to
<Hrki> a ova mi se cini da radi za ove cobane iz hdz-a
<Hrki> jebemti, dok vidim onu ekipu, vaso, haso
<jelly> ona je profesionalni politicar, radi za one koji joj placaju (sto... nije nuzno HDZ ;-)
<jelly> u odnosu na nase tipicne lakrdijase, crvene ili crne boje, stupanj profesionalnosti je dobrodosao
<Hrki> ali kak mozes raditi za nekog, kad nemas nikakve ovlasti? :D
<Hrki> a i kak mozes razumijeti narod, ako ne djelis njegove probleme ?
<Mmike> jos da pokaze tu profesionalnost :)
<Hrki> mislim ja nemam nista protiv zena, ali jednostavno muski su superiorniji u dosta stvari
<Hrki> tu i tamo naleti koja
<SilverSpace> jelly: a kaj je kritika?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto danas je dobila pljesak i to jako dobar u UN
<Mmike> zato kaj je dozvolila sver oruzja? :)
<SilverSpace> za govor u UN nu
<Hrki> haha i mamic je dobio pljesak u hns-u
<SilverSpace> kakve sad veze ima mamic
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam dobio dobar stream za f1
<SilverSpace> i to prasicko 
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> moram si tpopravit za sutra
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> umro mi htc
<Mmike> onaj phoenix je los
<ivoks> bas umro
<SilverSpace> nema nigdje Spartak - Medvescak
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da te ne mogu odbiti ako inzistiras na izmjeni prije roka, niti da ce to utjecati na garantni rok
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ti si tak mislio
<Mmike> ja reko, tebi je to pre brzo :)
<vileni> Mmike: ma ne, ja bi radi preventive, zvuci to super ali ne vjerujem bas u te intervale, posebno ne u nasim uvjetima
<ivoks> mozda ipak nije
<vileni> mislim da bmw i jos neki imaju adaptivnu procjenu servisa, ovisno o tome u kojim se rezimima voze, sto mi izgleda puno realnije
<ivoks> servis za sto?
<ivoks> promjenu ulja
<ivoks> ?
<vileni> da
<ivoks> ja idem svakih 10k
<ivoks> dovljno je dobro ici svakih 20k
<vileni> ja sam produzio na 12k ovaj put, jer nikako naci vremena
<ivoks> lol
<vileni> ali inace mi je 10k / 1 godina
<ivoks> pa nece ti nis biti
<ivoks> 12k-10k, sve je to isto
<vileni> pa znam da nece
<ivoks> mozes ici i na 40k
<vileni> ionako auto ne trosi ulje
<vileni> i nije pocrnilo
<vileni> a s druge strane promijenim masinu za cijenu godisnjeg servisa na prosjecnom autu :)
<ivoks> ne moras se oko toga nista previse brinuti
<vileni> servis me kostao manje nego ramstek sa Mmike 
<ivoks> kad Mmike zdere ko malo koji auto
<vileni> nekidan oglas citam, kao auto trosi samo 3 litre izmedju izmjena
<vileni> a inace u masinu ide 3.3
<ivoks> to su stari auti
<vileni> pa i moj je bio star, pa je na 10kkm trosio ni pola litre :)
<vileni> ovaj bi isto bio star po svim standardima, nije ni 2 dcl potrosio
<ivoks> nesto malo mora potrositi; nije da trose ulje, vec ulje ode tamo gdje ne bi smjelo
<ivoks> auti trose gorivo
<vileni> i jos 250kkm na masini
<ivoks> ulje je samo za podmazivanje, a dio uvijek izgori
<vileni> a imao sam jednog koji je trosio litru na 700km, mislim da toliko ni dvotatkni nebi trosili
<SilverSpace> mededi poveli 1:0
<ivoks> issss
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samy_Naceri
<ivoks> lik ima 54 godine vec!
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> taxi je bio prije 17 godina!
<ivoks> ajme, 1998. je bila prije 17 godina!!!!
<ivoks> WTF!
<vileni> da, kao da se ne osjecam dovoljno staro :)
<ivoks> di ce to vrijeme!
<vileni> i onda jos "kad ces se ozeniti"
<vileni> "kad cu postati baka"
<vileni> :D
<ivoks> klasika
<jelly> xkcd://1393
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> https://youtu.be/4kiSZoAhnQ0?t=40s
<datase> YouTube: Jungle Book- Bare necessities Hungarian - 0:04:43 - 269190 views - 375 likes / 20 dislikes
<Mmike> novi auti trose ulje isto
<Mmike> litra ulja na 15k km 
<dodobas> Mmike: i ? :)
<Mmike> pa nist, sam velim da je normalno da auto trosi ulje
<dodobas> dok ne svetli lampica... 'all systems normal'
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> ak svjetli lampica onda si osto bez ulja
<Mmike> i sranje je :)
<dodobas> pa ne bas... i dalje radi :)
<vileni> dok dodje do lampice vjerojatno fali pola ulja
<vileni> meni je znalo faliti litra i pol pa nije svjetlilo
<vileni> s druge strane sam na bubi znao upaliti lampicu i dok je ulje bilo do vrha :)
<Mmike> ovisi kak se vozim
<Mmike> ak bas idem ri-zg starom cestom puno puta, onda i puno vise ulja potrosim :)
<dodobas> Mmike: dokazi :)
<Mmike> dodobas, :P
<vileni> pa neznam, ja sam u 12k imao svakave voznje, i stare ceste, i autoput sa solidnim tempom, i hvatanje trajekta u zadnju minutu, i svejedno mi nije potrosio puno 
<Mmike> doso mi je SSD
<Mmike> vileni, ti imas stari auto, velim ti, noviji auti trose znatno vise ulja
<Mmike> ja na mazdi 323 nisam ulje dirao opce, svake 2 godine bih ga mijenjao
<vileni> sta je najgore, 1.4 je samo, pa se mora vrtiti
<Mmike> i to ga NIST nije iscurilo
<Mmike> mazda demio ista stvar
<Mmike> dok mi nije semering oso :D
<Mmike> a ova mazda trosi ulje by design
<Mmike> jel' updateirate firmware u SSDjima?
<vileni> demio bi sad curi kupio
<vileni> ili 323
<jelly> Mmike: ak su novi, da, poslije vise obicno ni nema updatea
<Mmike> 850 evo
<Mmike> vileni, ak joj ne smeta kockast auto, demio je izvrstan
<Mmike> vileni, ima skroz fino mjesta unutra, lagan za vozit, kratak, moze se parkirat di oce
<Mmike> ima ajnslag nevjerojatan, prakticki se u mjestu okrene
<vileni> Mmike: od svega sto smo gledali najvise joj se svidja cinquecento, dakle kockasto nije problem :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jelly, na samsugnstranama nema updatea
<Mmike> nesh sam napravio
<Mmike> i dns resolving mi spor sad
<vileni> pa sto si radio
<vileni> revertaj
<dodobas> Mmike: pingaj localhost :)
<vileni> git revert
<vileni> git je najbolja stvar poslije ramsteka, jos da naucim vise od 5 komandi
<Mmike> vileni, procitaj git-scm
<Mmike> ja sad opet citam
<Mmike> odlicna
<vileni> Mmike: a krenuo sam, ne stignem :)
<Mmike> lokalni NetworkManager neki kufer serulji
<vileni> Mmike: jel ima kakav jednostavan kvm web management?
<Mmike> naso sam!
<Mmike> skonfigurirao sam dnsmasq od NetworkManaera da prica sa dns serverom od MAAS servera u virtualci
<Mmike> koji nisam imao upalje
<Mmike> pa je ovaj tajmauto
<Mmike> ne kuzim samo zasto se to sad pocelo desavat, to vec jedno 3 mjeseca imam
<Mmike> vileni, ima, openstack-dashboard :D
<vileni> Mmike: samo moram kompletni openstack sloziti? :)
<Mmike> vileni, to ti je pljuga, skines bundle i kazeS: juju-deployer -c openstack.yaml -d trusty-icehouse :D
<Mmike> i za 10ak minuta imas openstack
<Mmike> salu na stranu
<Mmike> nemam pojma za web kvm management
<Mmike> ja pokusavam slozit da si mogu kvm doma pokrenut iz cmd linije
<Mmike> jer je onaj virt-manager govon
<Mmike> govno
<vileni> pa virsh?
<Mmike> da, al' 
<Mmike> prvo moram lvcrate pa onda taj dat kvmu da si blokdivajs napravi pa moram rec di je iso imidz pa picka pa kurac :)
<Mmike> pa odna kad ubijem to da mi ovaj riliza logical volume
<vileni> hm
<vileni> pa sta nije to onak, dvije skripte? :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa jel' ih imas? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja radim sa kvm-om mozda jednom tjedno, i to napravim masinu dvije
<vileni> history mi dovoljan :)
<Mmike> vileni, aj pejstni
<vileni> Mmike: sto, oneliner za kreirati masinu? :)
<Mmike> vileni, da! :)
<vileni> cek, moram braticu javiti da mi upali stroj u drugoj sobi
<vileni> jer sam lijen sloziti wol
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> meni wol radio na wifiu
<Mmike> pa je prestao
<vileni> evo upalio ga
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/31
<vileni> ali ovdje bootam hd, treba promijeniti u network, jer imam pxe install
<Mmike> --disk path=/dev/vg-earthshaker/ubuntu1404.vil
<Mmike> taj volume group vec imas napravljen?
<vileni> Mmike: prva linija :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> mislim da je vrijeme da kazem dosta
<Mmike> i idem pit pivu s doganom
<Mmike> sam kaj... cekam icu :)
<Mmike> a to bi mogloi potrajat
<Mmike> vileni, jel' server up? osh vozit malo?
<vileni> Mmike: na rasporedu mi je dota turnir, setanje psa po kisi, modern family, pretrazivanje njuskala za aute ispod 6k
<vileni> ali imam i ja pive ako te zanima sto od toga :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> vish ,modern family
<Mmike> u zaostatku sam tu
<vileni> sad je pocela nova
<vileni> nisi sickrage slzio jos sigurno
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> koristio tko ovo: https://sendy.co/
<vileni> planiras spamirati nekog?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to je za mailingliste
<Mmike> ti se prijavis
<Mmike> i onda ti mi saljemo :)
<Mmike> kad se odjavis onda vise ne saljemo
<jelly> http://agar.io/
<vileni> Mmike: to su lazi
<vileni> nikad se ne mozes odjaviti sa mailing liste
<dodobas> jelly: joj.. igrao sam to... pomalno zarazno
<Mmike> vileni, s ove ces moc
<Mmike> jelly, pa sta's me pojeo!
<vileni> Mmike: ali ono, zasto ne koristiti direktno ses, sto ovo nudi?
<Mmike> vileni, ses?
<vileni> pa amazon
<vileni> ovo je kao neki frontend za to
<Mmike> vileni, pa kaj amazon ima nest takvo?
<vileni> Mmike: amazon ima sve :)
<vileni> pogotovo kad odslusas aws business profesional accreditation materijale
<Mmike> vileni, ovo je mlmanager
<Mmike> jelly, kak ispalim ?
<dodobas> space
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> oce
<Mmike> moram narast
<jelly> Mmike: pa kak da znam da si to ti!
<Mmike> pa MrkiMile
<Mmike> koji bi to bio!
<jelly> a koji sam onda ja?!
<Mmike> jelly, dosta!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-26
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> http://balkans.aljazeera.net/vijesti/ferri-za-ajb-dirnut-sam-popularnoscu-zagora-na-balkanu
<Mmike> fino se razletio momak daniel
<SilverSpace> VW: Å vicarska zabranila prodaju modela s dizel motorima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da fino :)
<Mmike> konacno
<Mmike> da taj dizl vise umre
<SilverSpace> a kam ces sa dizelom onda?
<SilverSpace> u more
<SilverSpace> u ostalom najveci zagadivaci danas nisu auti
<SilverSpace> nego avioni 
<vileni> ja bi bas vozio dizel sad, 3.0 ili veci :)
<vileni> Mmike: sta si ono rekao za burger bar
<SilverSpace> bubreg bar :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: moras doci pjeske 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ni auti ni avioni nego krave ;-)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> njih ima najvise ima ih i u ljudskom obliku 
<dodobas> Mmike: sta imas protiv dizla?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/policija-uhvatila-23godisnjeg-hakera-iz-splita-trojanom-zarazio-838-racunala/844253.aspx
<SilverSpace> jebo koji novinar :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj i ti na dizelu ?ž
<dodobas> ma bez dizla nema transporta . 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: od nedavno...ne bih mjenjao za nist
<dodobas> eventualno struju... ali moram prvo neku elektranu smislit...
<dodobas> a ne da kupujem od t-ht :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: novinar ? mislis da za index pisu novinari ? :)
<obrut> odnosno, danas postoji jako malo novinara...
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<SilverSpace> mojeg bi susjeda trebali odavno zatvoriti zadnji put kad sam skanirao windoze imao je 1941 sranja na njima
<BotoSmot1> Q:Doing a research project. Does anyone know if jet fuel can melt steel beams?
<BotoSmot1> A: Depends on the damage roll. If the jet fuel can deal 10 points of fire damage to the beams, consider them melted. Trick is, getting through the 17 AC rating. However, hitting 5 or more dmg could knock the beams prone.
<VjetarSaSunca> Još da je za po doma... http://www.speedtest.net/result/4695333185.png
<Mmike> dodobas, dime, smrde
<Mmike> dizl je ok za dizl lokomotive, kamjone, kombje
<Mmike> al' u auto dizl
<Mmike> i onda jos vw dizl
<Mmike> uzas :)
<Mmike> vileni, burger bar? koji tocno?
<dodobas> Mmike: right... kupit ces ti dizl... bus vidio
<Mmike> Vjerojatno :)
<Mmike> Ak naleti neki povoljno. Ova mazda je bila dizl skoro, samo sto sam onda nasao povoljnije ovu benzinku.
<Mmike> 20k km manje, godinu dana mladja i oko 5-6k kuna jeftinija.
<SilverSpace> treba sad kupiti VW par komada i garazirati bit će nestašice porast će im cijena
<vileni> Mmike: sta nijr onaj na velesajmu tocno takvog imena?
<Mmike> Ono je, mislim, Hamburger bar.
<Mmike> vileni, nist posebno, al' ok za budget burger.
<vileni> enivej, sjedim vec u mekpersu, cura jos nije bila a nemam nista protiv zloburgera
<Mmike> Mali je 17 kuna, dovoljno je velik i nije usran.
<Mmike> hahah :)
<Mmike> meni taj zloburger ocajan
<Mmike> hrpa kruha za nist
<Mmike> ali zato Kralj Rudesa El Torro, eeee
<Mmike> to je vec delicija
<vileni> ma nije bas nista, ali moglo bi i bolje :)
<Mmike> de gustibus :0
<Mmike> ja citam o gitu :)
<vileni> ali ovaj na velesajmu ciljam vec 2 mjeseca
<vileni> git fetch hamburger
<vileni> git clone hamburger
<dodobas> Mmike: sta te zanima o gitju ?
<Mmike> vileni, nist posebno - velim, ok je jer nije skup i za tu paru je skroz nelos
<Mmike> al' u biti nije nist posebno
<Mmike> ja sam tamo sendvic isto uzeo neki dan
<Mmike> kao, zapeceni ovo ono
<Mmike> zamisljao sam hrskavi sendcvic nadjeven fin pun
<Mmike> a ono dobio liziku sa majonezom sunkom i sirom koji se rastopio pa je malo izvirio van pa kao zapecen
<Mmike> OGROMNO
<Mmike> zilavo
<Mmike> bezveze
<Mmike> dodobas, pa nist, rekapituliram znanje :)
<Mmike> u biti ne kuzim reference najbolje (ako uopce)
<Mmike> al doc cemo do toga, citam git-scm iz pocetka
<dodobas> reference ?
<dodobas> na sto mislis
<Mmike> dodobas, kak da vidim, u LVMu, koliko mi je jos mjesta ostalo u volume grupi?
<Mmike> imam jedan volume group, rastegnut preko cijelog /dev/md0, i imam 50ak logical volumea unutra
<Mmike> vg ima 750 GB, a ovih logical volumea ima oko 300 gigi sveskup
<Mmike> al' me zanima tocno, lvdisplay mi ih ispise sve i onda tlaka racunat
<Mmike> a reference
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> dodobas, https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Internals-Git-References
<Mmike> gerrit to jako koristi za hrpu stvari
<Mmike> a cijeli openstackov CI krece od gerrita
<Mmike> ah, vgdisplay
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike>   Alloc PE / Size       118556 / 463.11 GiB
<Mmike>   Free  PE / Size       72177 / 281.94 GiB
<SilverSpace> Sad kad bi otvarao shop brze hrane mislim da bi vas pozvao za kusace tj. kaj moze proc kaj ne moze i ne bi pogrijesio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :) morao bi moc podnjet kritiku :)
<SilverSpace> ha daa :)
<Mmike> lvm je fakat kul :)
<Mmike> i dalje mislim da ga je totalno glupo stavljat na laptop, recimo :)
<borislav> bože pravde
<borislav> majmun radi Å¡to majmun vidi
<vileni> Mmike: zasto? ako ti je laptop testna okolina
<vileni> jos uzmes neki koji ima mjesta za 4 diska i 32gb rama :)
<Mmike> borislav, jasta. A gladan jede sto sit ne moze :)
<Mmike> vileni, zato sto nema smisla :)
<borislav> Mmike: dobra :)Đ
 * Mmike ide upgradeirat android :0
<Mmike> imam 5.1.1
<Mmike> da vidimo sto cu sad imat :D
<Mmike> vileni, nefleksibilno je, da, mozda za neka testiranja pa kao da ti je lakse ovo ono - u praksi, mislim da to nema smisla a samo si ogranicavas prostor
<dodobas> Mmike: pa zanimaju te ako ti bas trebaju... inace bas i ne :)
<dodobas> jel rucno pises reference ?
<Mmike> ponekad
<Mmike> velim, gerrit to hoce
<Mmike> tak mu, recimo, velis tko kaj di smije commitat
<obrut> izgleda da mi djubre nesto ne inicijalizira kak spada kad digne x-e preko lightdm-a.... kad se dignu preko lightdm-a trzulji mi video na kodiju, kad ih dignem sa startx, sve radi normalno :P
<dodobas> 500 mil - done ... jos 2.5 milijarde ... potrajat ce
<Mmike> i, upgradeiralo se!
<Mmike> i dalje sam 5.5.1
<Mmike> pakaj kuer
<Mmike> vileni, http://jebo.me/pas/1h, to je tvoje?
<Mmike> if [ -e $lock ]  <- to je racy, bolje ti je mkdir koristiti i trapati greske
<Mmike> +, [[ ]] koristi u bashu, ne [ ]
<Mmike> ikea markus je losa stolica
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/TaAzAZZ
<CrazyLemon> baš sam neki dan jeo baš takve kolače
<SilverSpace> o ne
<VjetarSaSunca> [14:33:08] <Mmike> imam 5.1.1
<VjetarSaSunca> [14:49:25] <Mmike> i dalje sam 5.5.1
<VjetarSaSunca> :D
<jelly> context is everything
<SilverSpace> lol jono bacon je na oktoberfestu i naletio na lika kaj nosi majicu sa njegovim likom 
<vileni> Mmike: nije
<SilverSpace> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90289172/
<SilverSpace> ovo 
<SilverSpace> na to bas i ne bi sjeo 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kaj sam fakat bio 5.1.1?
<Mmike> mozda sam bio 5.5.1
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> i dalje sam 5.1.1 :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: ti barem imas 5.nekaj :D
<BotoSmot1> jelly: sad si me sjetio, idem sutra s klincem napraviti lutku na koncima :) 
<BotoSmot1> n other news net_util.cc(2195)] Not implemented reached in bool net::HaveOnlyLoopbackAddresses()
<BotoSmot1> kojikufer
<SilverSpace> 15.10
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-27
<BotoSmot1> 'el natjer'o tko google earth da proradi na 64bitnom ubuntuJu 15.04 ? 
<BotoSmot1> http://beforeitsnews.com/eu/2015/09/india-permits-free-energy-technology-despite-threats-from-uk-us-saudi-arabia-2590472.html # 250% eff ! 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotoSmoto> Kaj da dam detetu da igra na linuxu s gamepadom ? Smije kostat' :D
<obrut> BotoSmoto: supertuxcart ... to ja sa zenom igram ponekad :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotoSmoto: nabavail si gamepad? Kaj si uzeo na kraju?
 * obrut igra memory doma - sparujem carape :P
<obrut> imam faking 10 nesparenih carapa !?! pa gde su im parovi ? meni ili masina ili kosara za ves jedu carape
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jucer nadogradio na laptop 15.10
<SilverSpace> i sve proslo ok 
<obrut> to neki prerelease ?
<vileni> obrut: meni pas krade carape
<vileni> ima jednu s kojom se igra, i onda misli da su sve za igranje
<vileni> a imamo i kutiju za nesparene carape, obicno je poprilicno puna cijelo vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: beta
<SilverSpace> nisam ni znao da google ima kalkulator 
<obrut> kvragu, naso sam skrivenu nutelu :P zena dobro sakrila od mene jer zna kak to zavrsi kad je se docepam... sakrila medju juhe misleci da tam necu nikad gledat :P e pa prevarila se, bas se zazelio juhe
<obrut> imam 2h prije nego sto se vrati doma... dilema, uzet malu ili veliku zlicu ?
<obrut> moram priznat da ne kuzim ovo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<obrut> dakle, ako imam instaliran 14.04.0 ili 14.04.1, kernel ce mi biti supportan do 2019.... ako imam 14.04.[2-4]. onda ce mi biti supportan krace ? moram pazit da kad istekne da vratim na stariji kernel ?!?
 * Mmike upgradeirao ssd
<Mmike> sad da izmjerimo
<Mmike> obrut, pa ne, ovaj ce ti ga sam nadogradit
<Mmike> Samsung 840EVO 120G: http://jebo.me/pas/55
<Mmike> Samsun 850EVO 240G: http://jebo.me/pas/7h
<Mmike> g!
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> crotro
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> Mmike: ali 240g je uvijek bio brzi od 120g :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa, je :)
<Mmike> jelly, ti si firmveriro firmver na samsunzima, jel' se moze to iz linuxa?
<jelly> Mmike: nisam, do sad imao ni jedan samsung
<Mmike> beh
<vileni> ja sam na ocz apgrejdao
<vileni> ali to je neka skroz stara serija
<Mmike> ima iso, pa se bootne
<Mmike> znaci da valjda ne moraju windoze
<Mmike> treba povremeno ovak muvat podatke s jednog diska na drugi
<Mmike> pa skuzis da immas 2 gige starih kernela
<Mmike> hrpu sranja od sbuildera (8 giga!)
<Mmike> hrpa igara koje uopce ne igras (sauerbraten, scorched3d, ona quake-like arena, rfactor2)
<dodobas> Mmike: ili... ogranicit korisni prostor na XXGb ... pa onda to ne instaliras/pazis :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ili se ne bavit racunalima uopce :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pretjerujes :)
<Mmike> ti si prvi poceo :)
 * dodobas drzi tri prsta u zraku
<dodobas> citaj izmedju redaka :)
<SilverSpace> za sad wily radi jednako brzo
<vileni> hm, novi i3 nuc ima m2.ssd i 2.5" sata
<SilverSpace> vileni: ti imas stari nuc? kak to radi 
<SilverSpace> kaj gore vrtiš
<vileni> ja imam onaj 2820dykh ili tako nesto
<vileni> kodibuntu je gore
<vileni> radi 24/7 mozda godinu dana vec
<vileni> i super radi, sve vrti, ima IR koji radi out of the box sa kineskim daljinskim
<SilverSpace> to sam ja mislio uzet dok se nisam odlucio na amd 
<vileni> a ja cu imati oba sad :)
<vileni> amd ce vise biti NAS, i htpc/steam streaming po potrebi
<SilverSpace> ovaj amd am1 super radi 
<vileni> da, meni sa pasivnim ventom 40 stupnjeva trenutacno :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=procesor-amd-athlon-x4-5350-box-s-am1-2-05ghz-2mb-cache-radeon-hd-8400-quad-core&option=artikl&id_artikl=050.603.282
<SilverSpace> ja ovog uzeo 
<vileni> sugava graficka, nemogu vga spojiti
<SilverSpace> ?
<vileni> ma ima onaj dvi izlaz na koji ne mogu spojiti konverter za vga
<SilverSpace> aha nema vga 
<SilverSpace> izlaz
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> ja tu plocu uzeo 
<BotoSmoto> SilverSpace: ova je za tebe - https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12046863_1047005528663161_5889049224833655412_n.jpg?oh=48287de03ea1ae6cc02a688e3f2c555d&oe=568B14D4
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: lol
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-26
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> DJESI SPEJSU, SILVEROV!
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> margar
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a dis ti :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj ti se omilio putar :)
<dodobas> sjecam kad sam za 10k kupio 250g putra i konzervu tune :)
<jelly> a kruh, nista :-)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kde mi   pokazuje UTC vrijeme
<Mmike> cudno
<dodobas> Mmike: opet kde ? :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsZkKJ3XEAA0tLg.jpg
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ja mislio da si gledao posljedni tango u parizu :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ne sjecam se, jesam li ga gledao... 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: tuna/putar ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i tebi jutro 
<BotaniCar> Putar, tko se ide sexat u guzu ? :)
<BotaniCar> Sacete reci da se ne sjecate tog iz "Posljednji tango u Parizu" :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<obrut> svakakve filmove vi gledate :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti si stara kuka, vidi se da znas znanje :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisu to svakakvi to su antologijski :)
<obrut> pa sad... ja imam druge na popisu antologijskih :)
<BotaniCar> Poslijednji tango u Parizu je lektira. 
<SilverSpace> najbolja reklama za puter
<SilverSpace> porasla potraznja 1000% :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obrut> inace ak volite disotopijske opicene filmove... jucer pogledah "the lobster"
<obrut> meni je sasma ok... i nije nit pretenciozan nit sam imao dojam da je neka art furka... malo je sporiji, al meni to ne smeta :)
<dodobas> eh ... zadnji film koji sam pogledao je bio Avatar na RTLu :)
<obrut> na rtl-u ? zasto bi itko htio gledat filmove na ne-hrt kanalima ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jos uvijek ;)
<vileni> obrut: dobar je lobster :)
<SilverSpace> je dobar je hlap 
<SilverSpace> jebeni ponedjeljak
<obrut> cini se da dolazi smak svijeta... instaliravam c# dev okolinu na linux :P
<Mmike> aj bas me zanima kak ce to bit
<Mmike> i kaj ces onda s tim
<Mmike> mono ili kaj
<obrut> mono da... pokusacu neke stvari preportat s windoza, al u biti mi to najvise sluzi da shvatim kak neke stvari rade... radim neku servisnu platformu, a upravljat ce se preko aplikacije pisane u c#
<Mmike> ja sam mono davno davno
<Mmike> ima onaj monodevelop
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> al' lose to sve bio onda
<Mmike> bilo
<Mmike> jedino mi je bilo guba da je mono onda bio spor k'o java
<Mmike> ili brz k'o java
<Mmike> danas vise nije, mislim da je java duplo brza
<obrut> pa bome, evo upogonio monodevelop i helloworld radi daleko brze nego na javi :)
<SilverSpace> kaj to stopericom mjerite :)
<obrut> odokativno :)
<BotaniCar> Napravis hello world skruiptu/kajvec i gledas koliko puta si fukal prije nego se izvrsi. 
<Mmike> obrut: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s600x600/14494841_10154595658807072_2606348232834210678_n.jpg?oh=1d8697b7a793c47a3f7f0b9e3533388d&oe=5878CCF4 # MOTHER OF HACKERS! 
<obrut> Mmike: nagledo sam se ja tih benchmarka :)
<jelly> pypy > *
<jelly> https://pybenchmarks.org/u64q/pypy.php
<hbogner> BotaniCar, he he he
<obrut> jelly: jes se ikad zezao s tim pypy ? ja kad sam zadnji put isprobavao sve se raspadalo :)
<Mmike> ne vrijedi
<Mmike> bezicna tipkovnica koju imam je drek
<jelly> obrut: nisam u zadnje vrijeme, navodno su se popravili
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<jelly> previously on #debian, kak consumer SSD-ovi uspore ak im se da puno pisati http://dpaste.com/3H8J37J (samsung evo 850 ispod)
<Mmike> jelly: 850 ima kes, pa kad ga potrosis postane spor
<jelly> to je kopiranje velke datoteke sa istog SSDa natrag na njega u drugi folder
<jelly> Mmike: ovo nije "spor" ovo je "ne radi nista 5 sekundi"
<Mmike> "spor", i dalje je 02934103984 puta brzi od obicnog
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> to nesh ne valja
<Mmike> ja doma imam 850 evo i nemam tih bedova
<Mmike> nego pisanje padne sa 800MB/sec na 100MB/sec
<Mmike> (fio randomrw test, 2 minute, 16 workera)
<jelly> ovo nije random, nego kopiranje 1 velike datoteke
<Mmike> koliko veliko?
<Mmike> velike?
<jelly> 30GB
<jelly> i masina ima 32GB memorije
<jelly> workaround smo na kraju stavili vm.dirty_background_ratio=1 sto spusti pisanje u prosjeku na 150-175, ali skoro ne stuca
<Mmike> yup, to je sane postavka za tak puno memorije
<Mmike> to nema bas puno veze sa SSDjem
<Mmike> imao bi isti bed na obicnom disku
<Mmike> kad se kesh zapuni treba ga flushat pa sve stane
<obrut> "obozavam" u receptima mjeru "cup"
<jelly> cup = 175ml :-)
<obrut> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_(unit)
<obrut> da se tu svasta naci
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=one+cup+in+mL&oq=one+cup+in+mL
<obrut> ocito moram gledat porjeklo osobe koja je pisala recept
<jelly> googs svezna
<vileni> obrut: pa tako ti svejedno koliki je cup ako za sve koristis cups :)
<jelly> je, osim sto ne znas omjer cup : tablespoon : teaspoon
<obrut> jebiga, ima u istom i ounces i tablespoons... sto je ajd, jasno...
<vileni> da, omjeri mogu biti zeznuti
<jelly> "jel vrhom puna ili ravna?!?!"
<obrut> il kad u receptu pise narezi na kockice... kolika je faking kockica? :)
<jelly> na kockice jeboga, ne znas kaj su kockice
<obrut> kad bi kuvari bili programeri, programi bi proizvoljno radili :)
<jelly> ak su prevelike dodje mama, pogleda i veli ti da su prevelike ;-)
<obrut> uzmite sacicu ip adresa...
<jelly> ak ne bude fine, znas za drugi put
<jelly> alocirajte dva hampera memorije za buffer
<Mmike> tak sam ja gulas radio
<Mmike> frend koji fakat fino kuha te stvari mi dao inspiraciju
<Mmike> i sad zovem ja njega da ga pitam
<Mmike> i veli lik 'ma malo luka uzmes, zaprzis, dodas malo vode, malo soli'
<Mmike> reko KOLIKO je to malo
<Mmike> pa malo, veli on
<Mmike> ne puno
<jelly> "cooking for engineers"
<obrut> jelly: pa da :) treba napravit neki web s definicijama, malo, puno, kolika je kockica, kolika je srednja velicina luka i tak to :)
<jelly> hocu rec, vec postoji site tog imena zadnjih 10 godina :-)
<obrut> ma da ? :)
<Mmike> http://www.cookingforengineers.com/recipe/31/Grilled-Porterhouse-or-T-Bone-Steak
<obrut> aha, tu su recepti... treba nac definicije ;) vidim da ima glossary
<vileni> ali to kad pocnes kuhati i sam pocnes tako govoriti
<obrut> pa ja kuham vec godinama, naravno to nije bas cesto jer ne stignem... al me oduvijek ti recepti zivciraju :)
<obrut> no sad kako sam poceo radit od doma, bude toga cesce...
<Mmike> obrut: oooo, radimo od doma :)
<Mmike> join(t) the club!
<jelly> obrut: jel smijes reci gdje radis ili ne jos (ili sam propustio)
<obrut> mislim da si propustio :)
<obrut> jelly: NIL
<jelly> Novi Islandski Lisaj?
<obrut> e taj :) firma iz Slovenije... Ljubljane konkretno
<obrut> cloud/networking/stuff
<vileni> windowsi
<obrut> imaju i windoza da :P i ciscota i svega neceg
<jelly> obrut: sistem integrator ili odrzavanje ili kaj?
<jelly> > Matevž Mesojednik
<vileni> tako i ja, dosao raditi kao linuksas i sad mi trpaju windowse svako toliko
<jelly> obrut: kak mozes s takvima radit...
<obrut> pa firma se bavi svacim, od razvoja vlastitih cloud rjesenja, sistem integracija, razvoja mreznih rjesenja, do drzanja tecajeva za neka rjesenja
<jelly> > Spletno mesto za polno delovanje uporablja piškotke. 
<jelly> mmm, piškote
 * jelly ide tražit recept za tiramisu
<obrut> mogo bi ja do ducana po namirnice
<SilverSpace> eh
<jelly> mogo bi i ja do online.konzum.hr
<Mmike> jelly: pronbao upravo kopirati 29GB file (32G stroj, chrome oteo 4-5GB), i nemam tih usporenja
<jelly> Mmike: also, koristio se rsync
<Mmike> rekao si kopiranje
<Mmike> ne rsyncanje!
<Mmike> jelly: ista stvar - u pocetku krenulo pisanje 600MB/sec, nakon toga se spustilo na 120
<jelly> zanimljivo
<Mmike> i imam 120-250 MB/sec u pisanju, i slicno toliko u citanu
<Mmike> s tim da citanje povrmeeno stane
<jelly> pa to je to
<Mmike> jer ovaj mora flushat cache
<Mmike> al' to OS sjebe, ne disk
<Mmike> "sjebe"
<jelly> mozda
<Mmike> pisanje je konstantno
<jelly> trebalo bi vidit sa O_DIRECT
<Mmike> inace, ono sto mi uvijek ide na zivce kad kopiram velike fileove (10akGB), na NFS share, recimo - prvo se stvar cijela ucita u memoriju a onda se tek krene istakat preko
<Mmike> rsyncu mosh rec O_DIRECT?
<Mmike> nemosh
<Mmike> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7876
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> rsync --cache
<Mmike> rsync: --cache: unknown option
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2168075
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> peh
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEWG6kSYqlY
<datase> YouTube: lock the taskbar - 0:00:08 - 1326239 views - 14372 likes / 126 dislikes
<jelly> pogodite muziku prije klikanja!
<Mmike> jelly, jesam :D
<Mmike> odo po dite
<obrut> nevalja si sam kuvat doma gablec :P
<obrut> obzderah se ko svinja
<BotaniCar> Nevalja sam prat sudje
<obrut> to nevalja nikako :)
<obrut> ni sam ni s nekim :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: masina pere
<jelly> tanjur i dve padele?  masina pere!
<BotaniCar> Kad sam solo doma generiram tak' malo sudja da ni ne palim perilicu. Zadnje su zena i dete otisli na more, ostavio sam nekakve tanjure sto su njima ostali u perilici dva tjedna :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: ja kad sam davno zivio s jednim cimerom, odem na duzi godisnji, vratim se doma, a u sudoperu raste biljka :P
<obrut> mislim, ja nikad nisam volio prati sudje i znalo je stajat, al ovo je bilo previse :)
<BotaniCar> Vise-manje to, gadi mi se neuredna kuca, ali unutrasnjost sudjerice nije nesto sto redovno provjeravam :) 
<obrut> ja se ni ne sjetim da imamo sudjericu :)
<SilverSpace> http://hr.n1info.com/a151760/Foto/Tattoo-konvencija-u-Londonu.html
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi normalni 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: perlica pere sude :)
<SilverSpace> bas sam neki dan kupio novu 
<jelly> ajd, sudjerica je bolje ime, jednoznacnije
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja ne perem na ruke nit pod razno
<Mmike> potrosim sve tanjure kaj imam, al' onda sudjeracha   opere sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad sam solo doma rado reuseam tanjur :) Pa se na ostale ulovi plijesan koja do trenutka kad mi ponestane tanjura vec zivi svoj zivot, razvije civilizaciju do stadija da imaju trampu :)
<BotaniCar> Jel trampa nasa rijec, ili moram pisati "robna razmjena"?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: trampa je slang
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: sto je korektan izraz ? 
<BotaniCar> O majke im se ... kad u gugl upisem "sto je trampa"; sve mi je puno Srpskih clanaka o D.Trumpu.. 
<VjetarSaSunca> mada... https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novac#Trampa_prethodi_trgovini
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, korektan izraz je: "pljesan je ugledni poduzetnik"
<BotaniCar> Kuis, sjecam se da sam trampu susretao jos u knjigama s pocetka skolovanja
<BotaniCar> hbogner_: :)))))))))))))
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ti si ono rođen u Jugoslaviji? :p
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: bit ce da sam rodjen "pod repom", samo kaj nije bilo repa, a mjesto di rep treba doci je bilo u nekoj drzavi koja se sad samo spominje :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: si osposobio onaj PC koji nije htio generirati profit ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> ovaj VSquare backup je neloše rješenje
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: još čekam da mi ga dostave :)
<BotaniCar> LOL , ocito je da imaju para, da meni proizvodnja stoji, bil bi ti u krilu za 15 minuta :)
<jelly> o fak
<jelly> gledam pol sata šta mi generira zvukove, jel skype jel irc, kad ono OWA tj. outlook365 ima zvučnu notifikaciju u browseru kad dođe novi mejl
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: ko ovdje NIJE rođen u jugi
<jelly> iskreno, ak nema bar 20% novih ljudi tu, loše se piše tim linuxima
<obrut> svi starkelje :)
<jelly> ili, tko ne zna читат ћирилицy
<vileni> spomenem ja ledolinu danas za ruckom, svi me cudno gledaju
<hbogner_> stari se
<jelly> a zip i zok želei
<obrut> ono, neke sam upoznao na termovima na srcu :) dok nismo imali interneta doma :)
<jelly> a originalna receptura za AB kulturu, koja je za vrijeme i neposredno nakon rata imala duplo manje šećera nego sad
<vileni> dobro sad, nisam ni ja toliko star
<vileni> :D
<obrut> ja se sjecam ko klinac da sam stavljao secer u cedevitu... danas uopce nema potrebe za tim...
<obrut> ak se ne  varam, 70% je secer
<jelly> neki dan su se na reklami hvalili da su smanjili udio ugljikohidrata
<jelly> za 30%
<jelly> što znači da je sad valjda samo 49% šećer?
<jelly> buraz je jeo cedevitu žlicom (i još jede, ak mu se pusti, iako ima 5 banki)
<obrut> bome, to sam i ja radio :) radio bi i danas da nemam giht :)
<jelly> možda si ga zato i dobio!  Cedevita je kriva za SVE
<jelly> treba provjerit jesu i ostali gihtači tako
<jelly> tu vas ima koliko, bar 10% kanala? :-)
<obrut> hihi :)
<jelly> al dobro, Ledo je vratio punč okus, to je super.  Jedino što je na štapiću umjesto u čašici za 100% nostalgiju
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: Još da ledo vrati onaj famozni kornet koji su ukinuli, najbolji ikad (star sam i ne sjećam se kako se zvao)
<jelly> onaj veliki neki?
<jelly> sa čim
<SilverSpace> yah nis od punjaca za akumulatore 
<SilverSpace> spaljeno sve u ispravljacu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: ak zena pocne kolutat ocima kad vidi stalke, ne uzrujavaj se :)
<obrut> ocekujem to :)
<hbogner_> obrut, stalke?
<obrut> za zvucnike...
<obrut> nist, odo prema Dubravi :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/31/a7/60/31a7609009eb7dd251aebc8ccc403116.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-27
<Mmike> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14424965_10154377157265351_1366356242002650561_o.jpg
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<Mmike> Vladek!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<obrut> jutro
<obrut> SilverSpace: e da si mogo vidjet zeninu facu kad je vidjela da stalci imaju siljke ! :) bwahahaha, nije ona znala da je to tak :)
<obrut> odma je pocela kukat za parkete :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.rendo-shrimp.de/
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol postavi lipe ispot 
<SilverSpace> 1 lipa taman :)
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj te nije izbacila van :)
<dodobas> putar
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<obrut> konacno nadjoh par switcheva koji zadovoljavaju moje potrebe :P al dat te pare za kucni switch... uhh
<Mmike> obrut: si vidio 'bad switch'?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> 'bad gateway';
<obrut> nope ... sta je to ? :)
<Mmike> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s552x414/14358776_10154377157265351_1366356242002650561_n.jpg?oh=b459270f1e9d8b45df7fcbc3f524fee1&oe=58768CBA
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<Mmike> obrut: ^^
<DomaMuffin> Treba radit' servere koji se brze bootaju, je da je jednom godisnje,a li ovo s cekanjem POSTa .. 
<obrut> DomaMuffin: pricaj mi... dobim kantu s milju korova, zilion megi rama, superbrzim diskovima... od gruba do prompta onak, sekunda dvije, al od paljena do gruba mogu otic pjesice na jarun, okupat se i vratit na poso :P
<Mmike> virtualke
<Mmike> ili jos bolje - kontejneri
<Mmike> rebootaju se - odmah
<obrut> je, al njih vrtis u serverima koje kad rebootas cekas do prekosutra da se zbutaju :P
<dodobas> nasao sam prekrasan stan... 90kv ... milina kako je prostor funkcionalan .. ali deda ga ne moze prodati (iako je na trzistu) ne da mu zena s kojom je posvadjan, pa sad zivi s curom u tom stanu ... 
<obrut> deda ima curu ? pa lijepo za cuti...
<dodobas> da, ne ocekujes to bas svaki put
<obrut> a dje je stan ? :)
<obrut> meni treba neki od 90-100 kvadrata jer se sa mojom zenom u ovih 64 ne moze vise zivjet :)
<vileni> treba HA kontejnere sa live migracijom
<vileni> i onda nikad ne cekas
<vileni> samo ih preselis unaprijed
<vileni> jel tko koristio kubernetes?
<obrut> vileni: pa to nist nije problem... dakle nije stvar u tome sto produkcija ceka kod reboota, bed je sto trosis vrijeme i zivce dok cekas, pogotovo kad skuzis da si nesto krivo napravio pa trebas opet rebootat :P
<vileni> a znam, ali to imas malog od servera
<vileni> koji ceka
<obrut> pogotovo ak nemas ilo/drac/stovec i moras cucat u sistem sali :P
<vileni> nahladio sam se ja u nasoj sistemskoj kad sam slagao HPC cluster na 3 suna
<vileni> zato jer njihovi ilo ekvivalenti bas i nisu radili
<dodobas> obrut: Sigečica 
<jelly> vileni: tako protiv ALOM-a pričati...!
<jelly> mi smo svojevremeno u svakoj sali (ko da ih je 16 a ne 1.5 bilo) drzali felpu sa kapuljacom
<jelly> pa bi ista redovno nestala nakon mjesec-dva-tri
<vileni> pa ja na srecu cesto nosim majice sa kapuljacom, kad ih nije bilo onda sam imao kapu
<vileni> samo kad je ljetno razdoblje onda je problem
<jelly> ha, mailchimp lookalie
<jelly> Sender: izm@mailchamp.site
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####] Programi usavršavanja i poslovni seminari! Popusti na ranije prijave
<obrut> pa nije valjda da idete u sistem sale bez kute ? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> /ping  jelly
<obrut> hihi https://xkcd.com/1737/
<obrut> (za one koji ne citaju redovito...)
<jelly> pong
<VjetarSaSunca> ajmo pvt jelly ako imaš malo vremena
<VjetarSaSunca> /pingpong jelly 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: root server s Centosom i gore nakalemljen WHM. SSD pod LVMom na kojem je sve i HDD 2 TB nikad mountan.
<jelly> FTR: tech support na private kod mene nije besplatan, a o satnici mozemo pregovarat :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> koja je valuta? :)
<jelly> dolar, euro, sve sto vole mladi
<dodobas> dogecoin :)
<jelly> a na javnom kanalu svi mogu kibicirati, a povremeno nesto i naucit
<VjetarSaSunca> podijelio bih HDD na 2 particije 1 za /home2 i drugu za /backup. htio bih migirrati home sa SSD-a na /home2  particiju HDDa da sve kucka pod WHMom i trenutnim LVM-om
<VjetarSaSunca> silent  migration
<vileni> vgmerge i pvmove?
<jelly> sve podatke sa /home preselit na drugi disk?  /home je vec na LVM-u?
<VjetarSaSunca> /home je na SSDu koji je pod LVMom
<jelly> onda ti ne trebaju patricije, napravis PV od cijelog diska, dodas ga u istu VG i pvmove sam odradi u pozadini
<jelly> LVM rulez
<vileni> da
<jelly> i sve online
<jelly> pretpostavka je da drugi HDD nece nikad biti boot disk
<VjetarSaSunca> ok, dakle "proširim" /home sa volumeom HDDa, ako sam dobro shvatio
<jelly> ne
<VjetarSaSunca> nego?
<jelly> prosiris VG.  Premjestis LV
<VjetarSaSunca> ok, nisam do sad radio sa LVMon, na nivou čačkanja  pa bi dobro došla neka početnica terminologije 
<jelly> eeeee
<VjetarSaSunca> google je dobar frend, dovoljne će biti ključne riječi
<jelly> LVM-HOWTO :-D
<VjetarSaSunca> bistar sam ja dečko :)
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx jelly 
<VjetarSaSunca> idem čitati. do kad si tu?
<jelly> also: pvcreate, vgextend, pvmove cca tim redoslijedom
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx again jelly 
<jelly> irc klijent je uvijek tu
<jelly> a i neki drugi ljudi tu znaju ponesto o lvm2
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut i vileni mudro Å¡ute :)
<jelly> ne treba se fokusirati na jednog pomagaca
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar je idle skoro 24 sata
 * DomaMuffin zna dovoljno da se ne zajebava terminalom. Gparted
<VjetarSaSunca> a Mmike :) gdje si Mmike ?
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: nema X-a na serveru
<DomaMuffin> ne trebaju ti, treba ti imat Xe kod sebe
<jelly> ionako gparted ne zna, ili nije znao, radit sa lvm-om
<DomaMuffin> jelly, zna
<jelly> ajd, dobro da su dodali
<DomaMuffin> bar redhetov
<VjetarSaSunca> oho - sysadminfight! :)
<jelly> redhat placa sve glavne developere za LVM i device mapper
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<DomaMuffin> .cake jelly 
 * datase gives jelly a pan cake
<DomaMuffin> KOlesterol ubija umjesto mene :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> .cake jelly  :)
 * datase gives jelly :) an orange cake
<jelly> nastojati raditi pvmove kad sistem nije jako io opterecen, neki put zna zapeti (reboot pomogne)
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx jelly još jednom za sada. Srećom LVM-HOWTO ima 65 a ne 365 stranica :)
<jelly> lsblk naredba je isto fora
<VjetarSaSunca> bogme je ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo je trenutna situacija tamo: http://jebo.me/pas/2t
<jelly> loop!
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: što propuštam s loop-om? :D
<jelly> ništa, to je najnebitnija stvar na slici
<VjetarSaSunca> ok :)
<VjetarSaSunca> koliko se ja razumijem sda1 -  /boot i sda3 - swap su odvojeni a ostatak - / je na sda3. pa s njime i moj /home koji je narastao preko mjere
<jelly> ako želiš samo povećati /home možeš i to, nakon što bude mjesta u VG
<jelly> ali onda će pola bit na ssd-u pola na disku
<VjetarSaSunca> da, to bi htio izbjeći ako nije mnogo posla
<jelly> aha, /home uopće ne postoji kao mountpoint
<VjetarSaSunca> da ;)
<jelly> onda ti ne gine /home2 ako misliš odvojit
<VjetarSaSunca> tako nekako sam i ja shvatio
<jelly> ovako kako je sad, mogao bi samo povećat /dev/cos/root (tj. / fs) pa bi isti spannao dva PV-a
<jelly> (odn. /dev/mapper/cos-root, isti kufer)
<VjetarSaSunca> napravio bi sdb1 i sdb2 od 900G svaki i moutano sdb1 kao /home2 a sdb2 kao /backup
<jelly> eh, kad vec imas LVM mozes ga i naucit koristit
<VjetarSaSunca> Idelana je prilika zapravo
<jelly> a ne lupit 900G za /home koji se mozda nikad nece toliko napunit
<VjetarSaSunca> jaiks! barba jelly ne po prstima! :)
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: ne samo da sutim nego i radim :)
<vileni> vidim da DomaMuffin pristupa klasicno windowsaski problemu :)
 * jelly ceka da se pobrisu snapshoti na vmwaretu... poor man's "Compiling!"
<vileni> ja cekam da mi se apgrejda jedan zaboravljeni 11.10
<jelly> ihaj
<VjetarSaSunca> /home je trenutno 42GB tako da bi 900 bilo overkil barba jelly 
<jelly> single user i migriraj
<jelly> pazit na: hardlinke, sparse fileove, acl-ove, xattr-ove, i ostale stvari koje se zaborave
<VjetarSaSunca> i pazit na LVM, zar ne?
<vileni> ubio se apgrejd zbog zabbix agenta
<jelly> lvm vec prije toga mora bit rijesen
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: imaš li kakvu uputu oko LVMa ili će mi se magijom sve "objasniti samo od sebe" kad pročitam 65 stranica LVM-HOWTOa + man i HOWTO za komande koje si spomenuo do sad?
<VjetarSaSunca> imam dva dana da to složim i trebalo bi biti dovoljno
<vileni> imas 3 stvari, pv, vg i lv
<vileni> pv je physical volume i od njega se sastavi vg
<vileni> vg je volume group i u njega trpas lv
<vileni> lv je logical volume i on ti je nesto kao particija diska
<vileni> mozes ga formatirati, mountati itd
<vileni> resize i to
<vileni> pvcreate /dev/sdX je za pripremiti physical volume
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx vileni 
<vileni> onda vgcreate VGNAME /dev/sdX (ili vise njih na kojima si pvcreate)
<vileni> s tim si napravio volume groupe
<vileni> *group
<vileni> e sad unutar toga si radis lv sa lvcreate -L 50GB -n LVNAME VGNAME
<vileni> i onda to formatiras, mountas itd
<vileni> crash course finished, please insert coin
<vileni> :D
<VjetarSaSunca> sad je mnogo toga jasnije, hvala još jedmom vileni 
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: ma nista, znam kako je nekad tesko u startu pohvatati dok nemas dojam sto je sto
<vileni> i onda ti kazu da mora biti gotovo jucer i tak
<vileni> i onda brojis sijede
<vileni> nakon dovoljno sijedih te vise nije briga
<vileni> super mi je kako sam si zapisao vec to za zabbix-agent
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: sve znaš :)
<vileni> i sad sam nasao opet kad sam isao zapisati da zabbix-agent sere
<VjetarSaSunca> oh imam i ja takvih notica
<VjetarSaSunca> recimo na čistoj instalaciji Win 7 SP1 bilo koji edition, Windows update se teli par sati kad ga pokreneš. Ako nakon instalacije ubiješ Windows Update servis, instaliraš jedan KB, i pokreneš WU Service, sve radi kao beba
<DomaMuffin> vileni, AFAIR i na RH* ispitima te  instruiraju da ides kgoz gparted, ako se tebi radi na sporiji nacin  ..-.
<vileni> DomaMuffin: ne sjecam se nikakvog gparteda na rhcsa i rhce
<vileni> polozenima, if i may add :P
<VjetarSaSunca> .cake vileni 
 * datase gives vileni a lingonberry cake
<DomaMuffin> vileni, no, krasno :) Si i vozacki tak polozio ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> id da, DomaMuffin nemam stroj sa X-ima trenutno pri ruci, windows dijete ovdje
<vileni> DomaMuffin: od vozackog se sjecam samo da sam vozio vespu po najhladnijem mogucem vremenu a da sam se u autu kuhao
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca, mozes ti Xe i na windowse forwardat', bio je nadojeb :) 
<DomaMuffin> vileni,  :) :) 
<vileni> ali stvarno, lvm nije nesto kompliciran
<vileni> ja ga koristim valjda svaki drugi dan vec
<DomaMuffin> Nije, ali moras pazit', gparted je u bojama :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nemres sjebat'
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: jesi li popratio konkretan problem, koji sam iznio jelly-u? Puno manje posla je samo dodati PV i extendati VG jer je  mapiran  /. Pa nek se podaci šire po ostatku HDDa, a kad dođe na red migracija koja je u planu, srediti to bolje. 
<VjetarSaSunca> Čini mi se da ne bi bilo nekih bitnih gubitaka performansi
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly i DomaMuffin dobrodošli se i vas dvojica u raspravu o ovom pitanju
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: pokusao sam vizualizirati problem ali nisam uspio jer kava danas ne djeluje
<vileni> ali generalno, ako dodas PV u VG
<vileni> onda VG koristi oba PV
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni:  http://jebo.me/pas/2t
<vileni> i sad ako hzelis ti mozes maknuti originalni PV
<vileni> koji je vjerojatno particija na prvom disku
<vileni> iz tog vg
<vileni> ali onda ce svi LV morati biti na drugom PV
<vileni> pa moras pvmove napraviti
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: na pasu je output od lsblk -a
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: vidi step 6 ovdje http://www.tecmint.com/lvm-storage-migration/
<vileni> VjetarSaSunca: mozes staviti i lvs vgs i pvs komande na pastebin?
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: da, jelly je spominjao vgextend
<vileni> pogledam kasnije, za 3min moram gibat
<vileni> u principu vgextend je da prosiris na novi pv
<vileni> i onda pvmove sa starog pv na novi pv
<Mmike> jel' tko od vas disejbla apparmor odmah cim instalira ubuntu?
<vileni> pa maknes originalni pv, ako se ne varam sa vgreduce
<Mmike> osim obruta, naravno - taj disejbla sve :)
<vileni> apparmor? sta imam to?
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> Mmike: *sarcasm sign*
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> ?
<VjetarSaSunca> hm vileni u originalnom pv-u je sve osim /boot i swap
<VjetarSaSunca> zanimljiva je ova kuharica o single user modu
<VjetarSaSunca> 1) Access your server by KVM :D
<VjetarSaSunca> done! hvala jelly, vileni, BotaniCar i BotaniCar_  na pažnji
<VjetarSaSunca> zaista nije komplicirano
<Vlado9A> dobra večer
<Vlado9A> alieni napadaju zemaljski irc network :)
<SilverSpace> jebo ih hitler mogli su dati utakmicu na tv
<SilverSpace> opet je vrt aktuelan prestihao 10 kvadrata danas 
<SilverSpace> tj za sat vremena predvecer
<SilverSpace> https://www.qwerkywriter.com/?variant=1045405359
<DomaMuffin> Mamu mu i MSSQL Expressu :) Imaju u ponudi 40 edicija, 39 dolazi bez management toolsa. A drek ti dozvoli instalaciju bez konfiguriranja admin accounta :) Dapace, defaulta na to :)
<DomaMuffin> Pa po instalaciji izvoli, nemres nikaj 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj jos radis?
<SilverSpace> daj odmori malo :)
<DomaMuffin> A nemrem, ako ja odmorim, sutra ce netko drugi morat' sjedit' na rukama :) 
<DomaMuffin> Osim toga, dugo nisam delall nakon 16h, bu' shefica pomislila da se moze bez mene :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eh stefica
<SilverSpace> koju kitu ovi iskacu nonstop
<SilverSpace> fora http://n-o-d-e.net/post/150780207431/turn-the-raspberry-pi-zero-into-a-mini-dongle
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-28
<vileni_> jutro
<Mmike> vileni_, eee, pa djes :)
<dodobas3> putar
<SilverSpace> jutro vanzemljaci
<vileni_> Mmike: evo na poslu
<vileni_> ti?
<vileni_> hmda, navodno nougati imaju problema na 5x
<Mmike> eo doma
<Mmike> nougati?
<vileni_> android 7.0
<Mmike> dete bolesno pa smo doma svi :/
<vileni_> pa lijepo kad mozes od doma raditi u takvom slucaju
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> idem u birtiju skoro
<Mmike> jer necu moc doma
<Mmike> on je spavao od 6 do pred pol sata
<Mmike> ja sam spavao od pol 5 do 8
<vileni_> pa kako ti je birtija mirnija nego doma?
<Mmike> znea nije opce spavala
<Mmike> kako? :)
<vileni_> nije da imam dijete jos, ali ono
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cuj ga, cuj :)
<Mmike> vileni_, spoznati ces uskoro :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> Google Authenticator je ruuu-zan
<vileni_> pa ljepsi je od onog prije
<Mmike> kak?
<Mmike> ruznija manja slova
<vileni_> meni preglednije izgleda ovako razdvojeno
<vileni_> i citljivije mi je koji je account u pitanju
<vileni_> a imam ih ~15
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj neka temperatura?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sitno nest - kaslje ocajno i nos mu curi
<Mmike> i         povracao je jutros, al' brijem od kaslja i od slajma kaj mu je u trbuhu
<SilverSpace> ah guta sljam tak je i franko pa je kasnije povracao 
<SilverSpace> kaj treba bit istalirano na drugom racunalu na koji se hocu spojiti sa rdesktop
<SilverSpace> m
<vileni_> SilverSpace: na windows ili?
<SilverSpace> vileni_: debian
<SilverSpace> samo mi ispise unable to connect
<SilverSpace> sa ssh se urodne spojim 
<SilverSpace> odoh van
<BotaniCar> moj vileni_ , preporucam da usvojis nekog tinejdzera, imanje male djece je precijenjeno
<obrut> recimo neku tinejdzericu od 18 godina :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: nemoj covjeka u govna uvaljivat', jedna zemska per household je vise nego dost' 
<Mmike> http://yournewswire.com/ireland-begins-arresting-top-bankers-responsible-for-2008-crash/
<Mmike> vileni_: jel' ide u x220 ddr3l memorija?
<Mmike> ili samo ddr3?
<vileni_> Mmike: neznam, ali mislim da je u mojem ddr3
<vileni_> jel kupujes?
<vileni_> ja bi jos toga
<Mmike> nisam mislio
<Mmike> al' mogu
<Mmike> frend kupuje sebi pa se raspituje
<Mmike> kupi je x220 od bensela
<Mmike> veli da je laptop u prejebenom stanju
<vileni_> moram kupiti za y700 ssd a moza i ram
<vileni_> ali to je vec ddr4
<vileni_> Mmike: kakva mu je baterija? i jesi ti uspio s njim rijesiti za onaj x220 bateriju drugu?
<Mmike> vileni_: nop, nisam se opce cuo s njim poslije. Al' kak sam prije toga svega od nekog drugog lika narucio bateriju za x220, tak sam rijesio
<Mmike> naime, taj je tvrdio da ima lenovo original baterije pa mi poslao zamjensku
<Mmike> reko, to nije to
<Mmike> i prepucavali se
<Mmike> i lik mi posalje original lenovo
<Mmike> al' 6celijsku
<vileni_> to je veca?
<Mmike> reko, care, opet krivo, trazio sam 9celijsku
<vileni_> aha
<Mmike> veli on, imam to, nemam drugo, ak ti ne valja posalji nazad i vratim paru
<Mmike> ja reko ok onda cu zadrzati obje
<Mmike> veli lik ok, i molim te, nemoj vise kupovati od mene :D
<Mmike> tak da zena sad ima novu original 6celijsku za svoj, a ja imam zamjensku 9celijsku za svoj (+ original 9celijska koja je jos ok)
<Mmike> hmario@MIKE ~> acpi -V
<Mmike> Battery 0: Charging, 56%, 00:51:54 until charged
<Mmike> Battery 0: design capacity 6117 mAh, last full capacity 5016 mAh = 82%
<Mmike> to je zamjenska
<vileni_> a kao nova bila?
<vileni_> ja bi vecu bateriju, ali taj laptop skinem sa punjaca 1 mjesecno 
<vileni_> tako da mi nema smisla bas
<vileni_> y700 ima opciju da ne puni bateriju iznad 60% sto je super posto ce isto vecinom biti na punjacu
<Mmike> vileni_: sad je vec stara godinu dana skoro
<Mmike> mosh si to i na linuxu slozit
<Mmike> i da se uhibernira kad je na 20%, recimo
<Mmike> al' to cemo kad xenial metnemo
<vileni_> Mmike: a jel? to mi nije uopce palo na pamet
<vileni_> ja bi ga na 80% recimo drzao
<Mmike> yup
<vileni_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34452/how-can-i-limit-battery-charging-to-80-capacity
<Mmike> nije bas intuitivno, moras brtljat po /sys/bus/tus/mus kufer
<vileni_> taman
<vileni_> ma ne dira me to puno, skriptica neka
<Mmike> e, to :D
<vileni_> da mogu kontrolirati
<Mmike> tak nekak :)
<Mmike> vileni_: jesi presao na xenial?
<vileni_> jos bolje nego ovo windows govno koje jedva nadjes
<vileni_> samsung je imao u biosu
<vileni_> da, x220 je na xenialu
<vileni_> i NAS 
<vileni_> sa raid6
<Mmike> vileni_: jel' te jebe thermald?
<vileni_> nisam primjetio
<vileni_> ali kako smo slozili djecju sobu sad ne koristim laptop cesto
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kol'ko jos dana slobode? :)
<vileni_> do nove godine negdje
<vileni_> treba napraviti pokoji lan party do tad
<hbogner> vileni_, znaci tebi radi to startanje i stopanje punjenja baterije?
<vileni_> hbogner: radi na lenovu sa windowsima, nije mi palo na pamet na linuxu to do sad
<hbogner> to sam koristio na lenovo win, ali bi to i na lenovo linux
<hbogner> i meni 95% vremena na punjacu, pa nemor abiti skroz pun stalno
<vileni_> da, manji je stres na 60-70% a vecinu vremena ionako nisam satima na laptopu
<vileni_> na bateriji tj
<vileni_> tako da 1.5-2h mi je ok
<BotaniCar> vileni_: oko nove ? Moja prinova bu oko 06.01. :) 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: prvo su rekli 29.12.
<vileni_> pa tad nekad
<BotaniCar> Znaci, ne znas, a i onako se samo bebu tu nekaj pita :)
<vileni_> naravno
<BotaniCar> Ja torbu za u bolnicu vec sad imam kraj vrata, bli me dupe, kad bude bude :)
<vileni_> a i mi cemo vjerojatno uskoro
<vileni_> sad kad ode na porodiljni ionako nece znati sto raditi
<vileni_> pa ce sve pripremati
<vileni_> i gejmati koliko bude mogla sjediti :)
<hrvojem> eh moj stize oko 20.01. 
<BotaniCar> Jesmo se svi uzjebali u isto vrijeme :)
<BotaniCar> ( cestitam obojci ) :)
<vileni_> takodjer
<BotaniCar> Meni je drugo, slobodno mi reci da sam kreten sto ponavljam :) 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: a cuj mogli su bit blizanci :)
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: drito ! :) 
<BotaniCar> #onokad zbog sastanaka ne napravis nikaj
<jelly-home> bilo dosadno u proljece?
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: neki dan sam naletio na jednu od onih pizdarija za gubljenje vremena, ovoj je tema bila "kad su vas napravili" i orijentirala se po horoskopskim znacima ( prije NASAine intervencije ). Za ribe je pisalo "napravili su Vas u tudjim svatovima" :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, kaj kaj kaj kaj kaj?! 
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa nist se ne hvalissss!
<Mmike> jelly-home, imas mozda nekud 10-15 UTP kabla pokrimpanog da ti stoji i da ne znas kaj bi s njim? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kakva nasina intervencija?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam ti ja jedan kabl od ~10m doma  viska. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa svakih godinu dve netko napise 'ima 13 znakova zodijaka!' - sto je i istina, fakat ih ima 13, oduvijek ih je bilo 13
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti si doma?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa imali su nedavno nekakav statement u kojem su korigirali zodiacke znakove ( kad pocinje/zavrsava koji ) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sutra/Preksutra sam doma.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisu :) nesh si jako krivo skuzio :)
<Mmike> nah, treba mi sad :/
<Mmike> ima u linksu, 10m za 50ak kuna, 30m za 150 kuna
<BotaniCar> Mmike: najranije oko 17h ga mogu uzet i krenut' prema tebi. Sa gledam ovo za NASAu, nisam prije, samo su mi rekli.
<BotaniCar> Na ovo mislis http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/nasa-zodiac-change_us_57e44265e4b08d73b8305919 ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma, lakse mi do linksa otic, daleko si mi ti :/ thnx anyways
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne znam na kaj mislim, znam samo da nasa nije woodoo organizacija :) na nebu je oduvijek 13 znakova zodijaka
<Mmike> i to nema nikakve veze s horoskopom
<Mmike> znakovi zodijaka su sazvjezdja na nebu kroz koje sunce prolazi tijekom godinu dana
<BotaniCar> Mmike: grcam doma, nemam mjesta za nikaj, a sad moram na spremiste stavit' i krevete na kat i dva madraca, poklanjam i kablove i kutiju od kablova :) 
<Mmike> ima ih 13 
<Mmike> i ne traju jednako
<Mmike> nema NASA kaj tu mijenjat :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: a eto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: je , o istom pricamo, ali nije ni u pola bombasticno kad velis ovak kao ti "nisu mijenjali nista, samo upozoravaju da zodijak ima 13 znakova" :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa nist se ne hhaslis, sunca ti sprtljanog :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nego: malom mi prvi mlijecni zub isp'o. Jos sam u soku, meni su prvi ispali u prvom razredu
<BotaniCar> Kad ste vi poceli gubit mliejcne zube decki ( i cure, jasno) ?
<hrvojem> Mmike: a nikako da se vidimo, pa da se preko neke hrane pohvalim
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja sam u 6tom osnovne kad sam se pripremao za prvo natjecanje iz astronomije ucio o 13 znakova zodijaka
<Mmike> hrvojem, nc nc :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa cestitam! :) 
<Mmike> hrvojem, uzivaj u zivotu s   trudnom zenom :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bitnije: kad si to ucio, da li si imao sve mlijecne zube ? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne :)
<Mmike> mislim da su mi svi popadali prije nego kaj sam u skolu krenuo
<Mmike> mislim da oko 5 godina pocnu padat
<Mmike> 4-7 je kao normalno
<Mmike> ak se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> nix veli da mu detetu opo zub, al' taj isti je nabio kad je imo 2
<vileni_> meni su u osnovnoj
<Mmike> tak ce i luka, ja mislim 
<Mmike> vish, moram zubarku zvat
<Mmike> ajte, idem
<vileni_> tj bar neki
<vileni_> znam da mi je jedan smetao da pojedem sendvic pa sam ga iscupao tamo izvan trgovine odmah
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni_> to je moralo bili barem 2. ili 3. razred
<jelly-home> .rt jellese 5
<datase> jelly-home: U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday | The Cranberries - Zombie | Peter Gabriel - Listening Wind | World Party - God On My Side | Hem - Leave Me Here
<BotaniCar> .rt PraviBotanicar
<datase> BotaniCar: LastFM user PraviBotanicar does not exist.
<BotaniCar> DaFuq datase , i'm real
<jelly-home> nisi pravi
<BotaniCar> Izgleda
<BotaniCar> Nakon svih ovih godina kaj mi je pjesma super, i dalje ne kuzim bas o cemu se pjeva u "Deep Purple-Child in Time" ?
<jelly-home> eh, nekad dok se nisu prodali sam imao i pretplatu na last.fm
<jelly-home> pjeva o aaaaaaaaaAAAAaaaa
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))
<jelly-home> aaaaaaaAAAAaaaajjj!!!
<BotaniCar> Ooo-ooo-ooo-ooo..
<BotaniCar> Ooo-ooo-ooo-ooo..
<BotaniCar> Aaa-aaa-aaa..
<BotaniCar> Oh, I wanna hear you sing..
<BotaniCar> Aaa-aaa-aaa..
<BotaniCar> Oaoh..
<BotaniCar> AAA-AAA-AAA!!
<BotaniCar> AAA-AAA-AAA!!
<jelly-home> na primjer
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/8v@raw # nikak si nemrem pojasnit'
<BotaniCar> To parafraziraju Casha s "god's gonna cut you down" ? :)
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, on njih
<BotaniCar> In other news, DMARC je izvrsna stvar
<BotaniCar> Kad ga netko osim mene koristi, jel 
<jelly-home> preselilo mi poslovni mejl na oblak (o365)
<jelly-home> i moram priznat taj oblak od MS-a opće nije loš
<BotaniCar> Ako je up, nije. Mi smo se od toga odmakli jer je pol vremena bilo pizdarija s spojivoscu, a i fejkali su uptime/status servisa.
<jelly-home> server-side ruleove preselilo as-is.  Za Mmiketa to znači da ima filter po HEDERU
<jelly-home> i ima conditional forward, tak da mogu forwardat sa svog servera na oblak, i sa oblaka na svoj server, a da se ne zaloopa
<BotaniCar> A koliko imas rejecta kad saljes s njihove infrastrukture ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim da se i ivoks nedavno bunio nesh za mailove koji dolaze iz O365
<obrut> jelly-home: jel i support preko maila ? :)
<obrut> mislim, support od o365 :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: trenutno nam je podešeno da sve vraća kroz on-prem :-) Exchange i onda vani ide istim putem kao prije
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: that explains your affirmative attitude :)
<jelly-home> obrut: naravno :-)
<jelly-home> ak mejl ne radi, prijaviš... mejlom 
<obrut> meni se opcenito cini da nije bas neka sreca drzat poslovne stvari, korespodenciju, "tajne" i slicno negdje u cloudu u sto imaju uvid tamo neki
<BotaniCar> obrut: zakaj, bar ti nitko nece provalit' u tvoj datacentar i uzet' citav server :)
<obrut> to se lako rijesi miniranjem servera u data centru :)
<BotaniCar> I ajkule s laserima u jarak oko DCa
<BotaniCar> Jasno:)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf53Pg2AkdY
<datase> YouTube: Golden Earring - Radar Love (1973) HD 0815007 - 0:05:04 - 6793465 views - 31054 likes / 740 dislikes
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ?
<ivoks> ja se bunim na sve mailove koji idu prema i od bilo kojeg microsoft servera
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si se nakaj ljutio na outlookove online servise
<BotaniCar> Ali se ne mogu tocno sjetiti razloga
<ivoks> blokiraju primanje
<ivoks> dok im ne platis
<ivoks> s vise domena sam imao problema s outlook.com
<ivoks> ljudi mi posalju mail
<ivoks> ja replyam
<ivoks> i ovi nikad ne dobiju mail
<ivoks> jer ms me smatra spamom
<ivoks> i da bi me prestali smatrati spamom, moram kupiti neki njihov subscription
<BotaniCar> (y)
<ivoks> a nitko nije blacklistao server
<ivoks> presao na gmail
<ivoks> isti problem
<jelly-home> hrpu mailing list po defaultu smatra za spam
<jelly-home> i generiranih mailova raznih automatika.  Sve reportam kao false pozitiv i onda to neko tamo mora rucno pogledati
<jelly-home> ivoks: posalji koji mail na jelly -at- firma hr pa cemo reportati kao false positive :-)
<BotaniCar> :) :) :) 
<jelly-home> T460 thinkpad izgleda neloše
<vileni_> jelly: kompletna tX60 serija izgleda ok
<jelly> ima razmak između F4 i F5, ima ok trackpad, tri fizička gumba za trackpoint, onak... da se preživit
<jelly> 20GiB memorije je imao ovaj, što vjerojatno znači da stane 32
<vileni_> 20?
<vileni_> 16+4?
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> al 20
<vileni_> ako je ddr4 onda ide 2x16
<jelly> možda će ić i 2x32 kad padne cijena :-)
<ivoks> jelly: al da, MAILaaS je super stvar
<ivoks> covjek prestane razmisljati o glupostima :D
<dodobas> e... jel ima nesto sto moze clonirati mrezni promet i slati na neku drugu IP adresu ?
<jelly> mrezni promet se ne moze "slati na ip adresu" bez tunela
<jelly> moze se slati na drugi port na switchu, recimo, ili neki drugi L2 stos
<dodobas> jelly: ty, ma pokusavam izmislit problem za rjesenje :)
<jelly> !goal
<jelly> <dpkg> Describe your goal, not what you think the solution is.
<dodobas> ako te zanima ... treba testirati novu verziju tcp servera ... s obzirom da je dosta tesko simulirati podatke, treba s nekim tcp socket proxyiem ... replicirati tcp promet na novi server
<dodobas> replicirati 'stvarni' tcp promet ...
<jelly> znaci trebas snimit promet obje strane nekog produkcijskog, i onda replicirati tcp flow sa klijenta
<jelly> kljucne riject: tcp flow replay
<dodobas> a da... imao sam prije tcp proxy.. i radilo je ok... no onda se podupla broj otvorenih konekcija ...
<dodobas> pogledat cu
<jelly> google search od 30 sekundi: https://code.google.com/archive/p/wireplay/
<jelly> https://github.com/wangbin579/tcpcopy i sl
<Hrki> oi, vecer
<Hrki> ima kojih MYSQL ninja ovdi ?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-29
<vileni_> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<Mmike> https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet
<Mmike> aha haha hahahaha
<Mmike> Broadcast message from systemd-journald@juju-ms-1-machine-1 (Thu 2016-09-29 07:21:36 UTC):
<Mmike> systemd[1]: Freezing execution.
<Mmike> I stroj stao :D
<Mmike> nemres rebootat, nemres nit :)
<Mmike> ak si ulogiran, onda radi, al' nit ssh ne radi nit nist :D
<obrut> bas citam clanak :P
<Mmike> uzas
<vileni_> nije mi ni pocelo radno vrijeme a vec sam rijesio prvu kavu
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> vileni_, eeeee :D
<Mmike> dodobas, kacmo jest?
<dodobas> Mmike: well ... sledeci utorak ?
<obrut> bome, mozete vi dugo izdrzat bez hrane :)
<vileni_> dodobas: jesi free onda danas? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, wat? :D
<Mmike> mislim, moze
<Mmike> al' sta radis, brate :)
<Mmike> 33333333333333+2980301/7770000000000000000000000000000000588888885555552522222222222222
<Mmike> dete :)
<vileni_> jel bolje danas?
<dodobas> vileni_: jes ..
<dodobas> Mmike: a imaju posebne burgere utorkom ... :)
<Mmike> dodobas: di, tko, kaj?
<dodobas> Mmike: tipkamo se u utorak
<jelly-home> Pohani teleći mozak sa prilogom -30,00
<jelly-home> hmmm
<dodobas> gdje ? (drool)
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> root@xenara:~# systemctl reboot
<Mmike> Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory
<Mmike> prekrasno :)
<Mmike> jelly-home: fakat, gdje?
<Mmike> teleci mozak nisam jeo stoljece i pol
<Mmike> obicno nadjem janjeci
<jelly-home> pri Samoborskom Kolodvoru
<jelly-home> https://www.facebook.com/samoborskomkolodvoru/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly-home> osim Å¡to imaju jako finu papicu, imaju i lokativ u imenu Å¡to je rijetkost :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jel ima i kravlje ludilo :)
<jelly-home> Janjeća plučica na saft
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/evo-kako-carina-i-posta-gule-gradjane-koji-u-inozemstvu-kupuju-robu-preko-interneta/922102.aspx
<SilverSpace> koji glupi clanak
<vileni_> hmda, koliko ce trajati fsck na milijardu (+- 10) hardlinkanih fajlova?
<hbogner> vileni_, idete na burgere bez mene :(
<vileni_> hbogner: bezveze si
<hbogner> taman dan kad ostanem doma radit :(
<hbogner> i jos susjed busi zidove %#$"#!
<vileni_> hbogner: a di si doma, Rijeka, Osijek, stovec? :)
<hbogner> vileni_, karlovac
<vileni_> a jebemu :)
<vileni_> rekao bih da se isplati, ali nije tako
<hbogner> eh, budem te vidio kad odemo po mandarine, valjda :D
<obrut> eee mandarine !
<obrut> jelly-home: ce bit kakvih mandarina ? :)
<hbogner> kad si vec tu, rekao si da aws cloudwatch ima 10 free instanci za detailed metrics?
<vileni_> hbogner: 10 je free, sad neznam za detailed dio
<vileni_> tj neznam ovako iz glave sto je njima detailed, ali da je minimum interval tipa 1min
<hbogner> na https://aws.amazon.com/cloudwatch/pricing/ citam: New and existing customers also receive 10 metrics (applicable to Detailed Monitoring for Amazon EC2 instances, Custom Metrics, or CloudWatch Logs*), 10 alarms, and 1 million API requests each month at no additional charge.
<hbogner> detailed je 1m, a normal je 5m, tako sam bar skuzio
<hbogner> samo sad nisam skuzio, jel misle 10 detailed metrics, aka CPUutilization, ... ili 10 detailed instances aka servers
<vileni_> hbogner: meni je nekako u sjecaju 10 metrics
<vileni_> znaci bez obzira na broj instanca
<hbogner> znaci omogucim detailed monitoring na 5 servera, i sa svakog uzimam 2 metrics, to je 10 metrics
<hbogner> ili uzemm detailed monitoring na 10 servera a izaberem smao po jedan metrics sa svakog?
<hbogner> to moram detaljnije skuziti
<vileni_> da
<hbogner> ok, to je super jer mi trebao smao apr metricsa sa pojedinih servera, za sad
<vileni_> mene vise muci taj interval
<hbogner> koji interval? 5m 1m?
<vileni_> sve
<vileni_> mislim, imamo neke checkove koji se rade svaku sekundu
<vileni_> tako da ne mogu bas puno sa 1min
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> ja sam ovaj detailed monitoring pokrenuo za prvu ruku, a kasnije neko custom rjesenje mozda
<hbogner> vileni_, a vidi sad ovo: Data is available in 1-minute periods for an additional cost.
<vileni_> hbogner: dakle 5min je free?
<hbogner> ko tu koga hebe, jel onda to free ili nije...
<vileni_> hbogner: pa vjerojatno je 10x 5min checks free
<hbogner> 5 min je free, to pise, http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/using-cloudwatch-new.html
<vileni_> hbogner: ok, ali je li free 10x 5min ili neograniceno 5min?
<vileni_> hm, ja bi zakljucio da 5min dobijes uz sve free
<vileni_> New and existing customers also receive 3 dashboards of up to 50 metrics each per month at no additional charge
<vileni_> New and existing customers also receive 10 metrics (applicable to Detailed Monitoring for Amazon EC2 instances, Custom Metrics, or CloudWatch Logs*), 10 alarms, and 1 million API requests each month at no additional charge
<hbogner> da, ali za 1min metrics na dashboard moras aktivirati detailed monitoring
<hbogner> i onda sve vidis u intervalu 1min
<hbogner> al kako kazu sljepci: bumo vidli
<Mmike> hamburgeri?
<Mmike> kad? di?
 * Mmike je blizu velesajma
<vileni_> popodne, submarine
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> 3 put sam bio tamo u zadnjih 5 dana
<vileni_> nastavi niz
<vileni_> :P
<Mmike> skuzio sam da ima jedan dobar burger tamo
<Mmike> svi ostali imaju neke slatkaste umake
<Mmike> i onaj karamelizirani luk
<Mmike> ok su burgeri, al' dopizdili mi :)
<Mmike> vileni_: ajmo u brutal burger?
<Mmike> to je k'o onaj na velesajmu, dok ga nisu usrali
<SilverSpace> cim se vi hranite :)
<SilverSpace> ja fino ispeko sad skarpinu :)
<obrut> ja pojeo ostatke od jucerasnje vecere, napravio si fino thai red curry sa rizom i sojinim komadicima... a danas fino pecka na kakanju :)
<Mmike> pecka
<Mmike> cuj ovo :)
<Mmike> izgled ada nist od mojeg jalapeno ajvara :(
<Mmike> volimljuto sjebali, nemaju zalapenjoza
<hbogner> od sver price o hrani ja ogladni, sad stavio paradajz i luk u zdjelu i pustio da se krcka :D
<Mmike> to je to?
<Mmike> nista voda, nista ovo drugo?
<hbogner> ma i voda i jos zacina...
<hbogner> i jednu ljutu papricicu
<hbogner> frend doma uzgaja
<hbogner> dao mi jedan mjesanac
<hbogner> madjarski feferoni i neka verzija chili papricice
<obrut> ja sam ovo jucer radio uglavnom sa skoro svim domacim povrcem, domaci luk, cesnjak, paprika, ljuta papricica, mrkva...
<obrut> mama uzgaja neke ljute papricice, al budem i ja posadio u stanu par vrsta
<hbogner> frend je htio svaku odvojeno, ali se pelud rasirial i vrste iskrizale
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> pa dajte udijelite tih ljutih malo
<hbogner> donesem onda par u zg u ured pa ti dodji po njih
<hbogner> ali mislim da tebi nece biti dobre, ti ganjas jalapenjo i ostale vatrene
<Mmike> japalenjo nije neznam kak ljut :)
<jelly-home> obrut: za cca dva tjedna valjda
<Mmike> jelly-home: CUNT ME IN
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> count :)
<Mmike> ipak ne idem na velesajam na burgere
<Mmike> idem u  - Mac!
<vileni_> Mmike: to mi ono u kvartu?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cuo se s icom, veli on da su mu bezze hambeki na velesajmu
<Mmike> reko, jesu
<Mmike> al' daj nsh bolje tu sad
<Mmike> plus, nisu skupi
<Mmike> veli on - ajmo u Mac
<Mmike> reko - prodano! :D
<vileni_> ja u 4 godine sto sam zivio ukupno na 500m od toga nijednom nisam otisao
<Mmike> velika greska
<Mmike> jako solidna gablaona
<Mmike> malo para, puno hrane koja je najcesce ok
<Mmike> recimo znaju imat prejebene krvavice
<dodobas> a jel imaju vege burgera ?
<Mmike> imaju vege teleca rebrica
<dodobas> meso fuj .... 
<hbogner> koji Mac???
<dodobas> hbogner: MacDonalds ...
<vileni_> Mmike: pa nikad se ne sjetim toga
<vileni_> iz vana ni ne izgleda kao da tamo ima necega
<obrut> Mmike: jes probo Icinu pivu ?
<hbogner> dodobas, nevjerujem da Mmike ide u MacDonalds ...
<hbogner> prije mekpers :D
<vileni_> nije, bas je Mac
<vileni_> https://www.facebook.com/Buffetmac/
<hbogner> ok, mac, ali nije macdonalds
<vileni_> pa i mcdonalds nije mAcdonalds
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> picajzlo :)
<obrut> "obozavam" servise koji na temelju odabira jednog itema radi preporuku sadrzaja za tebe...
<obrut> onak, slusam "godinama" samo rokacinu i jazz i pustim samo jednu faking pjesmu od Mise Kovaca i sad evo Miso iskace na svakom koraku...
<dodobas> zna servis sto se prodaje :)
<obrut> kace ovi papci s deezera ubit flash sunce im
<dodobas> a cim nadju neki drugi streaming server :)
<obrut> ne preostaje mi nist drugo nego slusat preko mobitela :P
<obrut> preko telke (koja ima deezer app) mi je glupo jer djubre ne da iskljuciti ekran za vrijeme izvrsavanja aplikacije...
<dodobas> a jel mozes bar ekran na pola podijelit ... pa da je pola ugaseno ? :)
<jelly-home> obrut: samsung?
<jelly-home> tako imaju i aplikaciju za radio.  Isto nemres u energy saving mode :-|
<obrut> samsung da
<obrut> dok je na tv programu mozes iskljucit sliku i ostavit ton, dok su aplikacije, ne moze... fakat glupost
<jelly-home> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<vileni_> trosi tko backuppc?
<obrut> hmm, ima deezer native SDK i za linux, i cak i za arm arhitekturu :) ce da rpi svira :)
<SilverSpace> fino fino sad bi pasao jedan gemist
<SilverSpace> kaj mi je dosadno a jos je rano u vrt stihat ici 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: uci programirat Python :)
<vileni_> da, to je trazeno
<vileni_> iako, uci programirati bilosto = win
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma daj nesto bolje
<SilverSpace> jebes zmijurinu
<dodobas> onda ... elixir ...
<SilverSpace> bolje mi ide stihanje u vrtu :)
<SilverSpace> samo kaj posaditi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kurkumu
<SilverSpace> a kumu 
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   61458466 Sep 29 14:04 rewrite.log.2016-09-29.bz2
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5507448832 Sep 29 14:04 rewrite.log.2016-09-29.raw
<jelly-home> <3
<Mmike> obrut, jesam, vise njih :) nelose, nelose
<Mmike> hbogner, rijetko idem u mcd
<obrut> jebote, M$ LINQ i njegov neki ORM modul generiraju querije za popizdit
<Mmike> jel' ti znas neki ORM koji ne generira kverije za popizdit?
<obrut> ima ih koji generiraju manje i onih koji generiraju vise smeca
<obrut> al ovo, za onak najjednostavniji upit napravi apsolutno nepotrebni subselect
<Hrki> recimo imam server 1 sa mysql bazom
<Hrki> i sad bi ja htio sa nekog kompa povlacit te podatke
<Hrki> se mogu spojit sa tog kompa remote na taj sql?
<Hrki> da povlacim sa jednog kompa na drugi sql podatke, bez ikakvih dodatnih aplikacija
<obrut> mozes, zasto ne bi mogo ? :)
<obrut> cek, kak mislis bez dodatnih aplikacija ? 
<obrut> ako mislis samo s mysql-om, onda ti treba replikacija
<Hrki> obrut: samo sa mysql-om
<Hrki> znaci da sa jednog racunala uzimam sql podatke na drugo i to procesuiram
<Hrki> i je moguce obrisati remote bazu ili lokalnu (slucajno) ?? znaci bez da znam login / pass od baze
<obrut> pa standardna replikacija nije bas da uzimas podatke nego ti baza asinkrono dobije podatke iz prve baze i dok su povezane ima zadnje stanje master baze
<obrut> bez da znas login/pass (ako je postavljen) tesko ces obrisat bazu osim ako ne obrises database fajlove s filesistema :)
<Mmike> Hrki, nisi bas dobro objasnio sto bi htio
<Hrki> evo nije mi jasno jedna stvar
<Hrki> znaci neka firma nam povlaci podatke za gablec / prijavu, odjavu
<Hrki> oni povlace sa naseg win + sql servera
<Hrki> ta njihova aplikacija za povlacenje je valjda njihova, .exe
<Hrki> i majke mi dok se server restarta, ta aplikacija radi pizdarije
<Hrki> load je na 99%
<Hrki> nemos nista...
<Hrki> i cijelo vrijeme nas "zajebavaju" kao da je do nas greska, a ta njihova pizdarije je cinimise lose napisana
<Hrki> pa transfer tih podataka nebi smio biti neki baj
<Hrki> *bauk
<Mmike> znaci, njihova app se spaja na vas server?
<Hrki> Mmike: da
<Hrki> tj, app na nasem serveru komunicira sa njihim
<Hrki> i kad se server pokrece, taj servis (aplikacija) mora biti pokrenuto inace ovi nemaju podatke od nas
<Hrki> pa sta im nebi bilo jednostavije da se oni remote spajaju na nas MYSQL i od tamo si lepo vucu kaj im treba
<Mmike> crko fejzbuk!
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-30
<vileni_> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<igustin> Nimium i dalje traži još Linux sistemaša! http://bit.ly/2drEijI
<Mmike> Jel' to ono di radi Zubcic? :)
<igustin> pssssssssst
<igustin> nemoj im tjerat ljude :)
<igustin> čovjek se skockao, pogotovo od kad je postao tatica ;)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jel' mogu ja uzeti ultramaxNet (tcom optika, samo internet, nema telefona nit nicega) na firmu?
<Mmike> jer, takva opcija za poslovne korisnike ne postoji
<Mmike> ili ce mi tcom reci 'nemoze' ?
<obrut> ma za tebe uvijek moze :)
<obrut> sunce mu bezobrazno, pokrenuo neku instalaciju na kvm-u i sad "krepala" tastatura... ne mogu nist upisat
<vileni_> plus.hr isto  trazi linuxasa
<hbogner> Mmike, https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/poslovni/paketi-poslovni/ultra-max 
<hbogner> Pojedinačne usluge s optičkom vezom
<hbogner> na dnu stranice
<hbogner> Poslovni Ultra MAX net od 245,08
<Mmike> hbogner: tog vise nema :) ne znam kak si dosao do te stranice
<hbogner> kak nema, pa ima na webu, vidis i sam
<Mmike> hbogner: pa, nema na webu
<Mmike> zato pitam - kak si dosao do te stranice?
<Mmike> jer sa glavnog weba za poslovne korisnike link do toga ne postoji
<Mmike> ovo sad imas: https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/poslovni/smart-office
<hbogner> Mmike, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hrvatski+telekom+ultramax+poslovni+korisnici
<Mmike> hbogner: and you failed :)
<Mmike> hbogner: nema tog vise :) 
<Mmike> (tak sam i ja isto, htio narucit, pa su mi rekl da to nemaju valjda od 1.5 :)
<hbogner> Mmike, druga opcije, odes na https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr i odes na ono povecalo, aka search, i upises ultramax poslovni
<Mmike> hbogner: jel' cujes ti kaj ti ja pricam? :)
<Mmike> ta opcija vise ne-po-sto-ji
<hbogner> cujem, ja, al seri im da postoji kod njih navebu i da zelis uslugu koju reklamiraju
<hbogner> dobit ces ako zelis
<hbogner> tj ako si dovoljno uporan
<hbogner> moras biti djubre da bi dobio sto zelis
<hbogner> bar od njih
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> ovaj search na njihovim stranicama je ok
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> idemo probati :D
<hbogner> budi djubre prema meni i dobit ces batina 
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> dakle..
<ivoks> pauza.hr
<ivoks> prvi put vidio
<ivoks> i vec odusevljen
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi blizu radnicke?
<vileni_> ivoks: kako si uspio ignorirati pauzu godinama? :)
<Mmike> hbogner: ne
<Mmike> hbogner: brutal  burger bar
<Mmike> neda mi se u submarine ic, pre skup je
<Mmike> tj, pre cesto sam tam pa mi dopizdilo
<Mmike> a ico nije htio ic u burgeraj :)
<ivoks> vileni_: nikad vidio do sad
<vileni_> ivoks: zanimljivo, mozda im nisi interesna skupina ili imas jako dobre adblockere :)
<vileni_> ja potrosio tisuce kuna vec tamo
<vileni_> nama frka bila oko rucka kad pauza nije radila a nitko ne zeli zvati dostavu
<hbogner> ok, nisi se javljao pa mi otisli u submarine
<dodobas> putar
<hbogner> kakav sad putar?
<hbogner> to je bio toranj mesa, a ne putar :)
<vileni_> jel probao tko double juicy lucy?
<dodobas> e to je toranj....
<Mmike> hbogner: na kraju mi se ono ne isplati
<hbogner> Mmike, koje?
<hbogner> ultramax poslovni?
<Mmike> da
<hbogner> kaj bi?
<Mmike> pa skuplje je
<Mmike> znaci, ultramax net poslovni ije 360 kuna, bez ugovorne obveze, na to dodam jos 37,50 za 200/100 brzinu, i dobijem 397,50
<Mmike> a ono kaj oni u biti sad imaju je SuperFast100, koji me kosta 339 kuna, i jos 37,50 za 200/100
<Mmike> tak da cu to uzet
<hbogner> bitno da si nesto iskombinirao
<jelly> Mmike: a fiksna adresa?
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj si zadnje dobio?
<Mmike> crkla baterija :)
<Mmike> znaci, ima za privatne 225+30 = 255 kuna
<Mmike> e, sad, da 255 kuna izvucem iz firme, to me kosta 310 kuna, cca
<Mmike> a kad iz onih 376,50 izbijem PDV, to me kosta 301 kunnu
<Mmike> tak da cu uzet to na firmu
<Mmike> odmah - sad
<hbogner> Mmike, zadnje prije metere je bilo <Mmike> tak da cu to uzet
<hbogner> Mmike, uzimaj, optika, manje petljancije nego ovo s privatnim pa izvlacenje love
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> precisely
<Mmike> idem zvat lika opet :)
<Mmike> srca ti
<Mmike> zaboravio sam kaj tcom znaci :)
<Mmike> vileni_: koji mikrotik da uzmem za po doma ?
<jelly> Mmike: sta ima za privatne 225+30 ?
<Mmike> jelly: ultramax Net (samo internet, optika) = 225 kuna
<Mmike> mislim da je brzina 50/10
<Mmike> (prva tri mjeseca je 100/20, ili tako nekako)
<jelly> bez fiksnog tf broja?
<Mmike> i jos +30 kuna je upgrade na 200/100 brzinu
<Mmike> da, bez fixnog telefonskog broja
<jelly> to je prilicno dobro
<Mmike> s tim da je ovo bez ugovorne obveze, ak uzmes na 2 godine onda je tipa 205 kuna mjesecno + prvih 12 mjeseci placas samo pola
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<Mmike> to je skroz ok, da
<Mmike> iaok ce kroz mjesec-dva cijene ic dolje, al' jebe me se, ocu SAD SAD SAD
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> kak znas da ce ic dole?
<jelly> ak idju njima, ici ce i svima drugima nadam se
<Mmike> citao sam danas da je europska komisija prigovorila nasima da je internet skup i da mora bit 30% jeftiniji
<jelly> to je ok
<Mmike> sto znaci da cim se nasa vlada ustabili, vjerojatno ce napravit pritisak da cijene odu dolje malo
 * VjetarSaSunca je ponovo s vama
<Mmike> uzeo sam si purevpn doma, medjutim moram tipkat username/password
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ! :) Cuga?
<Mmike> i onda kad vpn pukne nemre se reconnectat
<jelly> osim sto znaci da ce spustiti za 30% samo onaj dio za internet, a vjerojatno ce kompenzirati sa minutama, uspostavama poziva i sl
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: krivi dio grada
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: u gradu sam, cekam da me protis nazove, idem po neke doznake za dete i idem doma, imam sastanak u 17
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: KLOPA?? :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jeo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ujebemu
<VjetarSaSunca> baš ti je gužva danas
<VjetarSaSunca> takvi smo mi privatnici :)
<obrut> 15:04 < Mmike> sto znaci da cim se nasa vlada ustabili
<obrut> kad Hasanbegovic poljubi petokraku...
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut bude on to. Obljetnica dogaž
<VjetarSaSunca> male tipke :P
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut bude on to. Obljetnica događaje će bit 30.02. :p
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ja bas i nisam privatnik, prodao guzu megakorporaciji :)
<Mmike> al' ne tuzim se, plata je uredna i na vrijeme, putuje se, poso zanimljiv, svasta nesto :)
<Mmike> obrut:  :D :D :D ma, on je oso
<Mmike> obrut: kakje od doma radit? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Svejedno :p Imaš tight schedule, možda i tighter nego da si poduzetnik :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: jer te korporacija drzi 
<obrut> Mmike: dobro dok nema zene ... jucer je i ona radila od doma pa je bio pokolj :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: u biti, opce ne
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to je jedan od najboljih perkova, radno vrijeme je izrazito fleksibilno
<Mmike> malo je bed kaj se radi i do 10 sati dneno :) al' to je problem s mojojm organizacijom :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mislio sam da si u gužvi kad se dugo nismo vidjeli. Rekao si da ćemo na neku klopu kad se vratiš s puta
<Mmike> a zna, al' jebg
<Mmike> jos je dete bolesno pa mi to malo komplicira sve
<VjetarSaSunca> ali kuzim to i stujem
<VjetarSaSunca> I meni je tak bilo, dete, zena, posao :p
<jelly> Mmike: pa nije megakorp, nema 1000 kludi
<jelly> ljudi
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> korp ond asamo
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: meni on prica da je to megacorp barem kao Microsoft :p
<VjetarSaSunca> po velicini
<VjetarSaSunca> i utjecaju :D
<Mmike> pustit cu ivoksa da to komentira
<Mmike> on puno bolje to prodaje od mene :)
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<VjetarSaSunca> 3lvl support? :p
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pa prodao je tebi, mora biti bolji od tebe :)
<VjetarSaSunca> dapace, rado bi čuo iskustva, pa ako postoje zajednički interesi možemo možda i surađivati
<Mmike> nema suradnje
<Mmike> dodjes, potpises ugovor, i radis
<VjetarSaSunca> jer meni je to obavijeno laganim velom nejasnoće, sam poslovni model. A na to cloud rješenje sam naišao
<Mmike> plain and simple
<jelly> There's plenty Deutschmarks here to earn. / And German tarts are wunderschön. / German beer is chemical free. / Germany's alright with me.
<jelly> ovaj Mark Knopfler je puko :-)
<vileni_> Mmike: koji su ti zahtjevi za mikrotik? osim gigabita jel
<obrut> jelly: doso u Svabiju svirat ili ?
<vileni_> ovako na prvu bi preporucio hap ac
<jelly> ne, tak ide pjesma
<obrut> koja ? :)
<Mmike> vileni_: nikoji - onaj HAFlite mi je prejebeno, samo kaj je 100mbit
<obrut> odosno, mogu izguglat
<jelly> http://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2.php?#name=Music&file=songinfo&song_id=33129
<Mmike> pa gle sad ove TCOM picke :)
<Mmike> 500 kuna jednokratno je instalacija svega
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ti imas tcom optiku, jelda?
<VjetarSaSunca> da
<Mmike> koji paket (kak se zove) i koliko te kosta?
<obrut> Mmike: a sto ocekujes od lopovskog telekoma ? :)
<Mmike> a ne znam
<vileni_> Mmike: pa onda hap ac ako hoces i 802.11ac wifi
<vileni_> a hoces
<vileni_> ako ces malo jeftinije onda rb951g
<obrut> ja neki dan prebacivo broj na firmu, peder probo uvalit ugovornu obvezu bez da je rijec rekao nego je nesto izbrbljo, reko sta ovo ono, pa to je zbog ugovorne obaveze... reko koje faking ugovorne niste nista rekli... "pa to se podrazumijeva"... reko ne podrazumijeva se to morate napomenut... "al svi to uzmu pa ne govorimo"... e skoro smo ga frend i ja stjerali u kurac
<Mmike> vileni_:  kaj mi nosi taj 802.11ac?
<vileni_> Mmike: dualband i vece brzine wifija
<vileni_> ali dualband je ono sto zelis
<Mmike> vileni_: a to mi laptopi/mobiteli kuze?
<vileni_> i forsas preferenciju na 5ghz
<vileni_> Mmike: moj s4 je imao 802.11ac
<dodobas> e to
<vileni_> ovi lenovi stariji ti ne podrzavaju vjerojatno
<vileni_> mislim da su napravljeni prije tog standarda
<Mmike> ma ok
<vileni_> i ne volim lenovo zbog whitelistanja
<Mmike> x260 ce podrzavati :D :D :D
<Mmike> whitelistanja?
<vileni_> Mmike: iako, N ce ti vjerojatno raditi na 5ghz isto
<vileni_> ako ti wifi kartica podrzava abgn onda je vjerojatno dualband N
<vileni_> meni hp iz tog doba je imao na 5ghz ako se dobro sjecam
<obrut> malo je dosadnjikava ova pjesma od knopflera... iako ju prvi put cujem, tocno sam znao kak ce ic progresija :P
<Mmike> lsp03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<Mmike> vileni_: ^^
<Mmike> vileni_: to je ovo: http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/hap-ac-p-820.html ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: UltraMax
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da, kurci - te opcijevise nema za poslovne korisnike
<Mmike> ima nesto sto manje-vise isto kosta, al' 500 kuna je instalacija
<dodobas> skupljam ekipu za black agnus utorak ...
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: lopovski telekom se upristojio otkad je došla zdrava konkurencija
<Mmike> dodobas: skupi mene!
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: u biti nije, ubezobrazili su se ope
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ja sam uzeo UltraMax na firmu
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jesi li? :)
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: ma nije los, zovem ga tak iz zajebancije... al u prodajnom centru ima bezobraznih :)
<Mmike> e, pa, te opcije vise nema :)
<dodobas> oooo... gitara ...
<VjetarSaSunca> pardon Mmike 
<dodobas> Prelude to Cello Suite ..
<Mmike> dodobas: alo!
<VjetarSaSunca> usluga s zove UltraMAXnet
<VjetarSaSunca> paket
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da, toga vis enema za poslovne korisnike, samo za privatne
<dodobas> Mmike: pa planiraj utorak ...
<VjetarSaSunca> nazovi i dobiš
<dodobas> sta d ti kazem ... :)
<Mmike> dodobas: planirao - kad di?>
<VjetarSaSunca> budu ti dali
<VjetarSaSunca> nisam ja to klikao po netu
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ok, let's try like this: This option is no longer available for business customers. Only for private.
<Mmike> they don't sell it
<Mmike> it's no longer available
<dodobas> di ... oxbogrill ... kad oko 13h ... jos se nismo dogovorili ..
<Mmike> Nowdays you have SuperFast100
<vileni_> Mmike: da
<Mmike> vileni_: thnx
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ja sam ih zvao i skroz su ok prema poduzetnicima. Jesi li ih probao nazvati i pitati?
<VjetarSaSunca> nije sve što piše na webu istina :p
<vileni_> Mmike: ima 5x gbit i 802.11ac, to je to :)
<vileni_> ja cu si vjerojatno wap ac uzimati
<VjetarSaSunca> Uglavnom možda se drugačije sad zove
<vileni_> pa naci neko mjesto u stanu koje pokriva najvise
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ok, how abour Deutsch? KEINE! NICHT MEHR! 
<VjetarSaSunca> poslovni 60\10 imam
<Mmike> vileni_: kaj je wap ac? 
<VjetarSaSunca> kak se sad zove i da li postoji me ne znanima uopće!!!
<vileni_> Mmike: to je samo AP
<vileni_> nije router
<VjetarSaSunca> pital si kaj imam i rekao sam ti
<Mmike> vileni_: aha aha
<vileni_> iako moze i rutati ali iam samo jedan eth
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  i tebi je petak? ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> možda sam opet na ignoru :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: imas prav :)
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> kol'ko te kosta, i koliko ti je bila naknada za spajanje?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ovo je ugovor na 24 mjeseca
<VjetarSaSunca> tako da je spajanje bilo 1kn
<VjetarSaSunca> 60/10 je fora utoliko Å¡to naknada za dodatnu brztino 200/100 kosta 30kn +PDV sve skupa nekih 345 kn
<jelly> to je dosta skupo
<VjetarSaSunca> 345 za 200/100 na optici nije skupo
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: nek ti  ivoks priča što je skupa usluga
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: i Mmike i ivoks i obrut  su se složili da je ovo ok cijena
<VjetarSaSunca> s time da na lokaciju dobivaš i 4 port 1Gbps router
<VjetarSaSunca> i wifi
<jelly> bilo je ne-skupo prije koji mjesec.  Sad kad kao sto Mmike veli ima isto za 255kn, sad je skupo 
<ivoks> ja bi dao i 500kn
<ivoks> sad dajem 300kn za 4mbit
<hbogner> ja od ponedjeljka placam 120kn za bnet: tv i net paket
<ivoks> preci cu na tcom
<ivoks> tamo su mi 'veze' utjecajnije :D
<hbogner> osnovni tv + balkan paket gratis, a net od 84/10,5 do 120/15 Mbit/s
<ivoks> da mi netko da 5mbit uplink...
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> plakao bi 5 dana
<ivoks> od srece
<ivoks> radje radim prek telefona nego iskonovog adsla
<hbogner> vidi kak je mirka tocna, vidi da sef pise pa prekida posao u 16:00:38
<hbogner> :D
<vileni_> meni iskon bez greske radi, i dobijem skoro svih 50/10 :)
<obrut> bwahahaha :)
<vileni_> ali nikako da mi optiku ponude
<jelly> ivoks: kad si na HT infrastrukturi
<hbogner> ivoks, znam kak je, ja sam sad na t-com najnizoj brzini, neoze brze zbog starih zica/centrale, ali zato sad doao bnet sa novom instalacijom
<ivoks> ma...
<hbogner> ali punica ima ftth u zgradi :(
<ivoks> pun mi je kufer svih tih ispova
<ivoks> svi samo nesto obecavaju, dolaze na razgovore
<ivoks> i velis im 'platiti cu kopanje'
<ivoks> opet nis
<jelly> pih
<hbogner> ivoks, nisi jedini, znam jos ljudi koji bi ito tako napravili, cak bi im i sami iskopali...
<hbogner> ovo s kopanjem je za t-com problem, trebaju x mjeseci za gradjevinske dozvole za kopanje ...
<Mmike> jelly: da, za privatne
<Mmike> za poslovne je 376 kuna
<Mmike> 200/100
<Mmike> + 500 kuna inicijalno nadogradnja
<Mmike> i bas si razmisljam da cu uzet to
<Mmike> jebemi se
<Mmike> ivoks:  nakome si ti sad?
<Mmike> aha, iskon
<Mmike> iskon je los i skup
<vileni_> pa neznam, dobijem 50/10 za 190kn
<vileni_> ili 170
<vileni_> jeftiniji mi bnet ali njih ne zelim
<jelly> bilo koga da mozes dobit a da nije sugava parica je dobro.  Jedino sto je 80% kucanstava na sugavoj, dugoj parici
<Mmike> bnet nije optika
<Mmike> ili je fttp/fttb
<Mmike> tcom he ftth
<Mmike> he/je
<vileni_> pa nije mi ni iskon optika
<vileni_> u 6. mjeseci istice ugovor pa cu mozda na tcom isto
<Mmike> meni amis DSL odlican
<Mmike> al' imam kaj imam i nemrem brze i nece sirit i kupio ih vipnet i postat ce jadni
<Mmike> stovise, renomirani kolega ("promijenit cu ti shell") mi je rekao - bjezi
<Mmike> pa eto
<obrut> meni ovaj HT-ov vdsl radi odlicno, imam 30/6, nikad problema
<Mmike> tak ja imam 25/3
<Mmike> na amisu
<Mmike> al' to mi sporo
<Mmike> hocu bar 10 uploadu
<Mmike> a to na DSLu nemrem imat nikak
<Mmike> odem
<obrut> ne znam jesu li ovi moji bivsi poceli s testiranjem g.fasta
<obrut> bio je plan ove godine vec imat nesto testnih korisnika
<vileni_> ja bi volio reci da bi testirao, ali ne razmisljam vise o internetu izvan radi/neradi
<vileni_> godinu i pol odgadjam prebacivanje na bridge mode
<obrut> ja sam nekad imao bridge, pa sam opet u router modu, ali kako sam skinuo susjeda s mikrotika, mogo bi sad zbridgeat opet :)
<obrut> a i jedan od razloga za router mod je bilo testiranje ipv6 na zte-u
<vileni_> ja bi bridge samo da si slozim bolji pregled prometa sa mikrotika
<vileni_> netflow i snmp
<SweetMuffin> Ima tko vailant bojler ? Na koju stranu okrecem ventil kad hocu dodati vode ? 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, imam, al' ne blizu :( probaj na jednu sstranu, ako nece, onda daj drugu? :D
<SweetMuffin> ne ide nikak ni na jednu, stra'me da ne strgam
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: jesi probao unutra pa okrenuti?
<vileni_> (neznam kakav je ventil zapravo)
<vileni_> ali u svakom slucaju, nas valiant je imao manual za skinuti na netu, pa ako negdje vidis model
<SweetMuffin> Mmike:imam manual, ali samo veli "otvori ventil", a kak je moj zapecen, stra' me da ga ne otkinem
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> procitao 'mmike, imam anal'
<Mmike> reko, wtf?
<SweetMuffin> A ono, imam , imam i neke male hemeroideke tam
<SweetMuffin> I kenjam uredno
<SweetMuffin> E, a KONZUM cvarci, kad sam prical s mesarom mi je rekel da ga je sram o prodavat'
<Mmike> nisu to konzum cvarci
<Mmike> konzum cvarci su ocajni
<Mmike> ovo su neki drugi
<Mmike> u konzumu inace imas za kupit jedno 6-7 vrsta cvaraka
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ^^
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-01
<Vlado9A> buffer clear
<Vlado9A> eh :)
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep
<dodobas> putar
<jelly> butar
<Mmike> maslac s margareenom
<Mmike> jelly, ^^ (ripgrep)
<dodobas> oh my ghee
<jelly> eh, > assumes UTF-8 everywhere
<jelly> ali zanimljivo da rust ima pristojan regex engine
<SweetMuffin> Jutro, imatr preporuku za neki na-gaming-stranu laptop, do 10kkn ? 
<dodobas> SweetMuffin: sad ce civ6 :) 
<dodobas> ja se nadam da ce radit ok na ovom sto imam...
<SweetMuffin> dodobas: nije za mene(TM). ZA sad je trilema izmedj ROG-a, AW-a i nekog "plain" dell-a
<Hrki> e momci, taj gitgub kaj to znaci ?? da ljudi svoje opensoruce programe tamo kace i onda ljudi pricaju o tome ?
<Hrki> ispravljaju bugove i sl?
<SweetMuffin> Hrki taknekaj. Mozes doci i posluziti se, a mozes i doci da popravis malo nekaj 
<Hrki> a kaj znaci dok je commit?
<Hrki> kaj se ljudi za projekt "zaposle" ?
<ivoks> "U Hrvatskoj se pomoću beskontaktnih kartica bez upisivanja pina mogu plaćati računi do 100 kuna, a u Njemačkoj 25 eura, što je iznos koji vam može biti ukraden."
<ivoks> ja danas platio 550kn bez problema
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: vidim da si pitao za gaming laptop, mi smo uzeli lenovo y700 i za sad se cini ok, ali prvi izbor bi mi vjerojatno bio asus rog
<vileni_> ali nije bilo modela sa 960m za 7k sto je kao bio limit
<jelly> ivoks: zanimljivo, ja mogu potvrditi da me za 120kn trazilo PIN
<dodobas> jednom kad Firefox ode preko 3Gb rama ... pocne stekat ...
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-02
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> Europska komisija uvodi europsko-američki sustav zaštite privatnosti: Bolja zaštita transatlantskog protoka podataka http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-16-2461_hr.htm
<vileni_> http://plavakamenica.hr/2016/10/01/5-podcijenjenih-zagrebackih-restorana-koji-zasluzuju-vasu-paznju/
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Mmike> Oooode, fetel!
<Mmike> Oooooooooooode i Kamilicaton
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro Mmike . Ne gledati takve ponude prije doručka :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, f1, malezija, hamiltonu roknuo motor
<Mmike> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> koji program?
<VjetarSaSunca> ili bar URL :)
<Vlado9A> i kaj bu sad? najbolje da zove hak :p
<SilverSpace> dosadna utrka
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj,  pulencic ti je ispao, pa je dosadno? :)
<Mmike> ok je utrka
<Mmike> nije dosadna
<Mmike> al' nije sad neznam  kaj bilo
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtwAGt6WYAArrPt.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uopce mi je dosadna sezona
<SilverSpace> lol https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ctv_C6oXEAAntRz.jpg
<obrut> hmm, cini mi se da ono s 30% jeftinijim internetom nije da bi internet krajnjim korisnicima trebao biti 30% jeftiniji nego bi troskovi infrastrukture operatorima trebao biti 30% jeftiniji ?
<SilverSpace> poriluk
<obrut> pih... peceni krumpir iz pecnice :)
<SilverSpace> pih kisa
<SilverSpace> ah
<ivoks> jelly: mozda je drugacije jer ja imam kreditnu, i to od obrta
<obrut> ivoks: nesto sam nacuo da canonical jos uvijek ne zeli/ne preporuca instalaciju mitake ?
<ivoks> obrut: ha?
<ivoks> ne znam odakle si to cuo :)
<ivoks> ovisi s cime sve zelis integrirati svoj openstack
<ivoks> ako hoces samo deployat openstack kao takav, nema problema
<ivoks> ali razni SDN-i jos uvijek ne podrzavaju mitaku
<ivoks> sto nema bas nikakve veze s canonicalom
<ivoks> pa ni openstackom
<obrut> pa nist, nacuo sam od jedne ekipe, koja uz pomoc canonicala instalirava openstack i da su im rekli da se ne moze ici sa mitakom nego s libertijem... pa ono, zanimalo me zasto :)
<obrut> cisto da znam jer me mozda ceka neki deployment uskoro pa da se ne uvaljam u kakve pizdarije :)
<ivoks> ako je to ekipa s kojom ja radim, problem je SDN, a ne openstack
<obrut> nije nitko reko da je problem u openstacku, odnosno nitko nije rekao u cemu je problem :) pa mene zanima u cemu je :)
<ivoks> ne znam ni ja u cemu bi bio
<ivoks> mozda ljudi donose zakljucke na precac
<ivoks> to je sigurno doslo do VÅ -a :)
<ivoks> obrut: kaj budes ti na tom radio?
<ivoks> jel ima mozda kakve veze sa tresnjevkom?
<obrut> imao sam dok sam radio u HT-u :)
<obrut> upao sam tamo u tim, no sad radim u drugoj firmi pa ono :)
<ivoks> ma da?
<ivoks> di radis?
<ivoks> nisam znao da si otisao iz HTa
<obrut> prije dva tjedna otiso... sad radim za Slovence, NIL
<ivoks> a jel
<ivoks> kaj radite nesto s nama ili...?
<obrut> ne vjerujem
<obrut> da radimo ista s vama :)
<ivoks> cisco shop
<obrut> firma je medju ostalim i cisco partner pa nudi njihova rjesenja i tecajeve
<obrut> al bavi se cloud uslugama i ima ponesto cloud baziranih rjesenja
<ivoks> a SDN je njihov ili rebrandan ciscoov?
<ivoks> pa nije valjda vmware openstack?
<ivoks> gledam malo web...
<ivoks> mogli bi nuditi vas SDN, kada bi bio zacharman ;)
<obrut> nisam jos skroz upoznat sa svim segmentima pa ono...
<obrut> tek sam poceo radit, a vec imam zadatak ubacit jedno opensource rjesenje u cloud :)
<ivoks> vici ak ti mogu kak pomoci
<VjetarSaSunca> gmrmlj
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: rekao je Mmike da tebe pitam 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nue-PK_HgCA
<datase> YouTube: Свадьба цыган в Словакии – 19 летнюю невесту засыпали купюрами в 500 евро и золотом - 0:06:59 - 320317 views - 208 likes / 236 dislikes
<ivoks> ljubav, nema sta
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: ?
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: vezano za neki eventualno oblik suradnje moje male privatne firme i  grane Canonocala za koju ti i Mmike radite
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno ako se pokaže da postoji interes
<VjetarSaSunca> nisam baš od Mmiketa dobio išta konkretno što me zanimalo osim "trebao bi pitati ivoksa"
<ivoks> pa ne znam cime ti se firma bavi
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: bavi se računalima i svime oko njih na Linux MS i Apple platformama
<VjetarSaSunca> paleta usluga i proizvoda je Å¡arolika trenutno, ovisno o klijentima
<VjetarSaSunca> najviše ide šarafljenje laptopa i održavanje root servera :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ali ja sam u programiranju od FORTRAN-a i TurboPascala na ovamo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> da ne spominjem dBase III
<ivoks> ajde da si rekao da radis SDN ili nesto
<ivoks> ali ovo, sumnjam da bi canonical imao neki interes
<ivoks> mozda u tebe kao pojedinca
<ivoks> ali u firmu koja sarafi laptope? ne znam...
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: firma i je one-man show još, otvorio sam 12.2015
<ivoks> onda se mozes javiti na neki od oglasa za posao
<ivoks> a ti najbolje znas u cemu si dobar
<VjetarSaSunca> ja sam odličan u programiranju
<ivoks> jezici koji se traze u canonicalu su gotovo iskljucivo go
<ivoks> i ponesto pythona...
<ivoks> ako hoces biti kernel dev, onda ocito c
<VjetarSaSunca> C ili C++ ?
<ivoks> brijem da je jos samo kernel u Cu :D
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Vrijeme je da netko prepiše kernel u Python ili GO :)
<ivoks> u cloud diviziji, u kojoj smo nas dvojica, python i go
<ivoks> al bas nista drugo
<VjetarSaSunca> drugo moje pitanje je koliko takav posao (ako bih ušao u to) oduzima čovjeka od ostalih poslova? Jel to full time 40+h/5days/52weeks ili čak i više ili je manje?
<VjetarSaSunca> jer vješt sam ja i u ASMu od ranih dana :p
<VjetarSaSunca> mada danas za tim baš i nema potrebe, pogotovo zbog portabilnosti
<ivoks> pa nije isto za sva radna mjesta
<ivoks> neka radna mjesta zahtijevaju komunikaciju s klijentima, dosta putovanja, ponekad i rad vikendom (jer ono, deadline)
<ivoks> al za uzvrat donose bonuse i provizije
<VjetarSaSunca> zanimljivo. 
<ivoks> cista inzenjerija radi 8-9h na dan, kako se pogodi
<ivoks> pa support valjda ima dezurstva vikendom, sta ti ja znam
<VjetarSaSunca> Kad bi imao vremena da malo popričamo o tome (skype, f2f ili štaveć)
<ivoks> er, nikad :)
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<ivoks> jer ja spadam u onu prvu grupu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :'(
<VjetarSaSunca> suza suzu tjera 
<ivoks> pa gle
<VjetarSaSunca> baš me zanimalo
<ivoks> pogledaj listu otvorenih poslova
<ivoks> i javi se na onaj koji te zanima
<ivoks> trazit ce te CV
<ivoks> ako je CV na tragu onoga sto njima treba, imati ces interview
<ivoks> i tamo mozes pitati sve
<VjetarSaSunca> super, tnx
<VjetarSaSunca> url?
<ivoks> ja znam kak je u mom odjelu, ali ne znam kako je kod drugih
<ivoks> ne znam kad Mmike radi i radi li uopce
<ivoks> a mi smo cak u istoj organizaciji
<ivoks> njega ocito ne saljemo pred klijente :D
<VjetarSaSunca> :P nuff said 
<ivoks> ako znas go i python, mozes naci posao
<ivoks> ako jako dobro znas go, onda ti je posao maltene garantiran
<ivoks> C i ostalo nije neki prioritet u cloud diviziji
<ivoks> to je vjerojatno vise aktualno u devices diviziji
<VjetarSaSunca> python i go mi nisu uža specijalnost. Vičniji sam u C(++) i Java programiranju
<ivoks> java nas uopce ne zanima :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ali sve je to na kraju isto, jezik je jezik
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: Ubuntu mobitel?
<ivoks> to nije java
<VjetarSaSunca> to nije bilo na javi?
<ivoks> ubuntu mobitel koristi normalni ubuntu
<ivoks> nije to posebni sustav
<VjetarSaSunca> kužim.
<ivoks> unity je radjen sa QMLom ako se ne varam
<VjetarSaSunca> znači li to da je to samo custom distro baziran na ubuntuu?
<ivoks> nije ni custom
<ivoks> to je ubuntu kompajliran za ARM
<VjetarSaSunca> kužim
<ivoks> jedino koristi drugi UI (unity8), dok ubuntu koristi unity7
<VjetarSaSunca> to bi me moglo zanimati onako od oka gledano
<ivoks> to je sve devices divizija
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: da i da gledam vacancies na canoncal.com ili imaš neki drugi URL?
<ivoks> ne, tamo je sve sto je otvoreno trenutno
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx
<VjetarSaSunca> imaš li još neke upute koje bi mi mogle koristiti?
<ivoks> mozda najbitniju
<ivoks> stavku
<ivoks> to nije balkanska kompanija
<ivoks> to znaci dobri idu naprijed, losi idu nazad, nema poznanstava i jedini kriterij je znanje
<VjetarSaSunca> oh, to se pretpostavlja odmah
<ivoks> poznanstva ti mogu pomoci samo u prodaji, ali poznanstva izvan firme u kojoj radis
<ivoks> i svi mogu pricati sa svima, nema tabua
<VjetarSaSunca> to zvuči upravo kako bi trebalo biti u dobro organiziranoj kompaniji i sviđa mi se tako
<VjetarSaSunca> da je sve bez stavke koju ja od milja zovem "corporate bullshit"
<VjetarSaSunca> aka Dilbert jokes
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ušutio si. Nadam se da ne postoji ni jedan "Canoncal based" Dilbert episode :)
<ivoks> pa... nedjelja je. nije bas da moram biti na ircu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-25
<bartiduu> dobro jutro
<BartiDuu> Dobro jutro ljudi
<jelly> dobro jutro dzezeri
<BartiDuu> Evo ovaj ubuntu radi bolje na macu nego osx
<BartiDuu> Hahahahshah
<jelly> kolko mu baterija traje?
<BartiDuu> Budem napunio do kraja pa da vidimo
<BartiDuu> Ali negdje 7 sati je pisalo
<BartiDuu> Kada je bio 75%
<Mmike> i opet je suncano u dublinu :)
<vileni_> lako za to, sta se jede tamo
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FBe_xInpTM # jutro, momcine 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Privatnici - Julka (vinyl) :: Duration: 03:30 :: Views: 703 uploaded by MonetRi :: 6 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BartiDuu> jelly evo piše 6 sati na 100%
<Mmike> vileni_, obecalo mi neke ramsteke veceras, bumo vidli :)
<Mmike> jucer sam pojeo preskupi nelos burger
<vileni_> Mmike: koji
<vileni_> ja sam samo bunsena tamo probao
<Mmike> ma neki u onoj turistickoj ulici
<Mmike> al' ima mi tu blizu hotela angus ovo ono nesto ramstek biftek kurac
<Mmike> jucer smo tamo samo pivu i lagavulin popili prije spavanja to cu vjerojatno sutra
<Mmike> do 7 su predavanja tu, pa malo naporno to sve
<Mmike> e, i suncano je
<Mmike> znate kak je suncano :D
<vileni_> vise nego ovdje
<vileni_> tamo je najgore ljeti, a ljeto zavrsava :)
<Mmike> ja sam brijao da cu bit mokar k'o kis
<Mmike> al' tu mi svi vele da nije ovo skocka :)
<Mmike> na x260 mi glupi laptop prvo trosi malu/pomocnu bateriju
<Mmike> a onda tek glavnu
<vileni_> hm
<vileni_> sta nije poanta te male da mozes glavne mijenjati nazivo
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> zato i velim
<Mmike> da je bed
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> opce kak bi to mogo promijenit, ne znam jel' to thinkpoad bug ili kaj
<Mmike> vileni_, https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x260/downloads/ds105890
<Mmike> sjebo lenovo
<Mmike> popravio lenovo
<Mmike> samo treba bios flesat :D
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> ajd, to je jedna od prednosti tih novih thinkpada
<Mmike> da imaju bios updateove? :)
<Mmike> bed je ovaj MATE jer scaling ne radi kak spada 
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> prec cemo na gnome3 :)
<Mmike> vileni_, super je da su dali bootable CD za x260 koji nema cD :D :D :D
<vileni_> Mmike: to i baterija
<Mmike> vileni_, meni se thinkpad smrzne kad nazad ustekam bateriju
<Mmike> al' nisam puno istrazivao jos kaj i zakaj
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/thinkpad-25-retro-detalji-moderan-hardver/162347.aspx
<Mmike> PDFovi koje mi knjigocodja salje su potrgani
<Mmike> nasa slova opce ne vidim, sve je zbrljano
<Mmike> od trustyja do artfula, svukud
<Mmike> kad s chromeom otvorim, ista stvar
<Mmike> jedino mi ih iphone otvori normalno :D
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=36&v=xch78xg1DVc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Italian Eurofighter Airplane crash during show in Terracina :: Duration: 01:36 :: Views: 174,978 uploaded by Random Stuff :: 72 likes :: 50 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> greska pilota
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemas neki font koji koristi knjigovoda :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hm
<Mmike> mozda, da
<SilverSpace> jel imas one microsoftove fontove istalirane
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to ovaj paket ttf-mscorefonts 
<Mmike> nemam tu
<Mmike> al' sam imao to prije, tak da mislim da nije to
<Mmike> al' ajmo probat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ista stvar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jedino kaj su mi se sad fontovi u fejzbuku smanjili za popizdit :D :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tko zna koji font koristi za pdf :)
<SilverSpace> jel imas adobe istaliran ili samo linux preglednike
<SilverSpace> fakat je to cudno 
<SilverSpace> nikad se sa tim nisam susreo
<Mmike> nemam adobe
<Mmike> idem probat
<jelly> pdf-ovi cesto imaju ukljucene fontove unutra a mozda ih knjigovodja ne ukluci jer je tako manji fajl
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas uzorak datoteke koji smijes shareat
<Mmike> jelly, ne bas, mogu ti poslat pa reci da nesh nikom pricat :)
<Mmike> i onda nemoj nikom pricat :D
<jelly> em ti financije :-)
<jelly> reci svima na glas koliko si platio male indijce da rade tvoj posal :-D
<Mmike> necu da vidite koju mi zena platu ima :)
<jelly> samo ak je veca nego tvoja :-)
<Mmike> a nije, ja moram imat direktorsku platu :)
<jelly> ne moras se oko toga brinuti, moj sef isto ima manju placu od gospodje
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSBgXBw2xYg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Tijana Dapcevic - Sve je isto, samo njega nema - (Official Video 2007) :: Duration: 04:36 :: Views: 953,546 uploaded by Tijana Dapcevic :: 3,569 likes :: 169 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Ja imam vecu placu od zene, ali imam manje obaveza ! Moze tako ? :) 
<jelly> .slap BotaniCar 
 * datase slaps BotaniCar reassuringly
<BotaniCar> .cake
<datase> BotaniCar: cake <an alias, 1 argument>
<BotaniCar> .cake jelly
 * datase gives jelly a gingerbread cake
<jelly> uh, pun sam
<BotaniCar> Ima tko ICQ instaliran ? 
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> rc  licq                                          1.8.2-1+b1                  i386                        multi-protocol instant messaging client (base files)
<jelly> ne
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> U ICQ se mogu logirati preko weba (!) , ali ne mogu pretrazivati indeks koirsnika :( 
<jelly> al imam login i pass od pred 15 godina
<jelly> kaj nisu tamo korisnici bili brojevi
<BotaniCar> Imam i ja, i zapamtio sam ga tocno - logirao sam se nakon 10 godina u ICQ brze nego u e-banking ... 
<BotaniCar> Ma, kolegica me zamolila da ju nadjem, sjeca se nicka i parcijalno broja, a ja nemrem searchat' 
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> kurcu palcu
<SilverSpace> moram v podrum
<bartiduu> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> nu zajc
<ivoks> nekad se ulovim kako citam komentare na ovim nasim portalima
<ivoks> i ne mogu se oteti dojmu kako kod nas djeluje neka ruska propaganda
<jelly> to je domaca glupost, a ne ruska propaganda
<ivoks> na clancima koji nemaju veze s rusijom ili icim slicnim, uvijek se nadje tucet komentatora koji nekako nadju sloziti komentar koji ce rusiju dizati do nebesa
<ivoks> ha ne znam
<jelly> a gle, to je jeftina radna snaga a ima efekta
<ivoks> ne velim da nisu nasi ljudi
<ivoks> jesu
<jelly> ne moraju biti nasi, mogu biti srbi 
<ivoks> ali tako svjesno, svaki dan s drugim imenima
<ivoks> ti facebook profili ni ne postoje vise nakon komentara
<jelly> nije problem srbima naucit knjizevni hrvatski :-)
<jelly> niti rusima napisati skripte
<ivoks> Vanessa Lupita · Ljubljana, Slovenia
<ivoks> Alexander Klein-Wolf · Goehte Gymnasium
<ivoks> Bauer Sandi
<ivoks> Igor Kovač · McKinley Park, Alaska
<jelly> Malivuk ?
<ivoks> Miroslav Petkovic · Musikschule
<ivoks> i sl.
<jelly> Goethe :-
<jelly> tj. Goehte :-) 
<jelly> tesko je napisati typo
<ivoks> kuzis
<ivoks> to je sve izmisljeno
<ivoks> to nisu pravi ljudi
<jelly> bilo bi zgodno scrapeati i objaviti koji clanak
<jelly> posljedica ce biti da ce rusi napisati bolje funkcije za virtualne rvate
<jelly> a facebook boli kua, oni uredno prodaju oglase svima koji plate
<ivoks> u biti bi trebalo napraviti istrazivanje
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly> usenet, sa svojim spammerima i trolovima, je bio mila majka
<ivoks> tamo nisam bio na politickim, pa ne znam
<SilverSpace> eh
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> isis je unisten
<ivoks> sad ce poceti novi rat oko podijele plijena
<SilverSpace> kas su usli u iu zadnji grad
<SilverSpace> kurdi su na redu 
<ivoks> nisu, ali su presjekli ceste
<ivoks> ovi vise ne mogu opstati
<ivoks> ostala je skoro samo pustinja, velicine 3x vece od makedonije
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxjbp1gBCZA&feature=youtu.be&a=
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Okršaj Ljutomana: Natjecanje u jedenju chili papričica 2017. :: Duration: 08:44 :: Views: 7 uploaded by Volim Ljuto :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> pa kurdi jesu na redu na neki način
<pav> Uskoro imaju refoerendum
<jelly> <Weeble> "Weiner jailed for 21 months for sexting underage girl"
<pav> bwahaha "Anthony Weiner burst into tears..." http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-41391640
<pav> bit će njemu suza suzu stiže kad postane nečija lutka u zatvoru
<jelly> ispravan komentar je naravno "trebali su ga u zatvor cijelog"
<jelly> ali bbc je greskom stavio naslov da ukljuci i ime okrivljenika
<pav> His lawyers had asked a US District Judge for probation instead of jail.
<pav> But in sentencing Weiner, US District Judge Denise Cote said: "This is a serious crime that deserves serious punishment."
<pav> dobra je judge Denise :-)
<sillyslux> http://propstoreauction.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/78/lot/18118
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-26
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> Omaska? Fork?!
<Mmike> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/carnet-pokrenuo-novu-uslugu-sysmonitor/162367.aspx
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> "Sys.monitor baziran je na Icinga 2, modernom sustavu s preglednim i dinamičnim mrežnim sučeljem, koji je omaška (fork) prethodno korištenog sustava za nadzor Nagios."
<Mmike> mogli su umjesto omaska napisati i 'avion' ili 'tavica' ili 'gastarbajter'
<Mmike> https://hothardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i9-7980xe-and-core-i9-7960x-review-and-benchmarks
<Mmike> vileni_, ^^
<Mmike> 16jezgreni desktop procesori :)
<SilverSpace> koje cudoviste
<ivoks> odbili mi ime jer je preslicno nekom drugom
<ivoks> vele da je preslicno imenu firme 'livia'
<ivoks> (moje ima vise slova i zadnje je o, a ne a)
<ivoks> a kad odes na sudski registar
<ivoks> ima nekoliko livia
<ivoks> pa cak i livia 2
<ivoks> i to je sve ok :)
<SilverSpace> eh 
<BotaniCar> Postavio sam letsencrypt s automaCkim zanavljanjem na sve testne instance. Sad cemo vidjeti kaj se potrgalo :) 
<BotaniCar> *kaj ce se potrgati 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: registriras nekaj ? To je uvijek bilo situaciono ( kome naletis i koliko je nadrkan ) 
<SilverSpace> pih
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pretvaram obrt u firmu
<ivoks> i mijenjam sto cu raditi
<BotaniCar> Hjoj, sretno !
<ivoks> ovako to rade talijani - http://pianotriennale-ict.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<ivoks> koji inace nisu uzor organiziranosti
<BotaniCar> Oni su plan i preveli ! ZOMG
<obruT> nemoj mi talijane spominjat, radim s Telekom Italija zadnjih mjesec dana
<ivoks> lik je dosao iz amazona pomoci vladi sloziti cloud
<BotaniCar> obruT: :* pa djes' mili
<ivoks> i sad skupljaju pametne talijane po svijetu kako bi promijenili drzavu
<ivoks> pa su tako dosli i nama u canonical pobrati talijane
<obruT> BotaniCar: svuda sam samo ne u svojoj glavi :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: gljive, ha ? 
<obruT> ivoks: ih, pa to je barem lako.. svi Talijani su pametni i zgodni
<obruT> BotaniCar: poso uglavnom :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: inace, bas sam prije sat vremena refresho jedan letscencrypt cert... na ovom kompu to radim polurucno :)
<BotaniCar> nista na ruke ne radim , ni drkanje :)
<BotaniCar> "In the period 1 June 2013 - 31 July 2013 AgID performed *a* *first census* [10] on 990 data centres of the PA, noting a strong fragmentation of resources and frequent situations of technological inadequacy [11]."
<BotaniCar> 990 datacentara je pomalo rasipno
<ivoks> mislis da smo mi bolji
<ivoks> ja mislim da kod nas svaka poslovnica FINA-e ima svoj DC
<ivoks> pa zato postom moraju komunicirati izmedju sebe
<SilverSpace> amerika skroz poludjela
<SilverSpace> Ode Kvyat i njegovo mjesto u ekipi preuzet će već od ovog vikenda Pierre Gasly
<civija> hahah ivoks :)
<civija> ja nekidan bio frustriran zbog iste stvari s imenom firme
<civija> lakse mi je kad znam da nisam jedini
<civija> koliko je retardirana nasa birokracija :)
<civija> mora bit 2 ili vise slova razlike
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' hoce i nginx automacki?
<ivoks> civija: pa imam dva slova razlike
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/blog/
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/category/otvaranje_firme/
<ivoks> ovo mi je vrh dosadasnjeg iskustva - http://www.init.hr/hitro-hr-rezervacija-imena/
<civija> aha
<civija> ja nisam imao 2 slova
<civija> a i ovo jedno koje je bilo toliko mijenja ime i izgovor da ne kuzim kako bi to netko mogao pomijesati
<ivoks> pa i moje mijenja
<civija> uglavnom sam to dobio kao odbijencu
<civija> preslicno vec postojecem :)
<civija> nisam mogao vjerovati kad su mi poslali
<civija> od svih glupih razloga taj sam ocekivao najmanje :)
<ivoks> trebao bi im odgovoriti da se ne mogu zvati 'sud' jer je preslicno glagolu 'usud'
<ivoks> ili imenici
<ivoks> stogod :D
<ivoks> kad ono... usud.hr je sud :D
<civija> heheh
<civija> a hitro.hr i znacenju rijeci hitro i nacinu rada tj. procesu u hitro.hr takodjer nema smisla pricati :)
<ivoks> mi o fini...
<Mmike> pf, meni su jedno 10 imena odbili
<Mmike> htio sam nazvat 'normalna forma'
<Mmike> kao, baze podataka i to
<Mmike> e, ne moze
<Mmike> 1001 normalna ova ona
<Mmike> i 1001na forma ova ona
<Mmike> na kraju sam popizdio i rekao splivalo
<Mmike> i to mora moc jer se tak prezivam
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> dosao mi mail od fine bas dok ih spominjem
<ivoks> forward interne komunikacije
<ivoks> koji nema nikakve veze sa mnom :D
<ivoks> neka cura iz slavonskog broda hoce novce natrag
<ivoks> i oni to meni proslijede :D
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> reci da bi i ti svoj share, kad se vec prica :
<Mmike> i dodaj jos ljudi u Cc, the more the merrier :)
<Mmike> tak je jedna firma cije ime nesmijem rec poslala svima sve platne liste od svih :)
<Mmike> generalno sranje bilo :D :D
<ivoks> Mmike: i za svako ime si platio 30kn?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne :)
<Mmike> nisam koristio hitro-hr 
<ivoks> nego?
<civija> sad ih s time mozes ucjenjivati da ti otpisu znacajan dio naknada koje ce ti uzeti kasnije kad prodje registracija imena :)
<Mmike> pa, nist, dosao na trgovaccki sud
<Mmike> ivoks, to je bilo pred 10 godina skoro, mogucno da se stosta promijenilo
<Mmike> nadam se, stovise!
<Mmike> ivoks, dosao kod javnog biljeznika, tam mi zena pricala i objasnila kaj firma ovo ono bla tra , pitala jel imam ime i da odem na sud registrirat
<Mmike> i onda sam na pisarnici tamo (ili di vec) rekao da bi to, lik pogleda, veli nemre
<ivoks> eee vidis
<Mmike> kao, nece vam to proc
<Mmike> jer je pre slicno
<ivoks> sad imas taj softver
<ivoks> eTvrtka
<ivoks> jesam ti pricao o njemu?
<ivoks> Mmike: ako nisam, procitaj http://www.init.hr/hitro-hr-rezervacija-imena/
<Mmike> i tak su mi odbili par imena, i onda mi je rekla biljeznica da odem sutkinji toj i toj da joj je to frendica i da sam kajzdem kaj hocu :) al' je ta bila bolensa pa sam dosao drugoj koja me skoro odvela u zatvor jer joj uznemiravam sudnicu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: i http://www.init.hr/ime-odbijeno/
<ivoks> pa reci tko je tu lud
<Mmike> e onda sam pukao i rekao 'splivaloi'i to je to
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, znas tko je lud?
<Mmike> ti i ja
<Mmike> sto se jos bavimo sranjima tu
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> hitro-debili.hr :)(
<civija> meni je to biljeznica odradjivala ali se sjecam da je razlika bila par dana u tome hoce li ici preko hitro.hr ili direktno na sud
<civija> tipa hitro.hr traje 7 dana a ovo direktno 10
<ivoks> http://www.init.hr/ime-odbijeno/ pa daj ti procitaj taj mail
<civija> na kraju se ispostavilo da je hitro.hr trajao najduze :)
<ivoks> pa niti jedna recenica nije gramaticki tocna
<civija> slazem se ja s napisanim na blogu
<civija> ja sam vise manje isto govorio
<civija> samo ne javno na webu i sl.
<civija> potpuni apsurd
<civija> skoro sam izgubio volju da uopce otvaram
<Mmike> ja sam papire od suda dobio u 3 dana
<Mmike> fakat se ne sjecam da sam imao ikakav izjeb s time, osim to s imenom i to kaj je ova zvala osiguranje jer sam se usudio ju pitat nest
<Mmike> uso u sudnicu i ova odmah na mene 'NE ZNAM KAD CE VAM PREDMET BITI GOTOV JAVIT CU VAM'
<Mmike> ja reko, ali ne, nisam zato...
<Mmike> NE ZNAM NE SMETAJTE ME
<Mmike> ali mene je poslala
<Mmike> i ova zove osiguranje :)
<Mmike> reko, ok ok idem bok :)
<civija> Mmike: to je zato jer izgledas ko agresivac :)
<ivoks> nije problem u ljudima
<ivoks> problem je sto ih je netko tako (ne)organizirao
<ivoks> https://www.ted.com/talks/charity_wayua_a_few_ways_to_fix_an_ailing_government
<ivoks> poslusaj si ovo
<ivoks> nego, idem raditi
<obruT> eh... ja sam htio firmu nazvat nesto Net, ne moze, ima slicna firma zove se nesto Nine :P  
<obruT> isto se natezo
<obruT> a sto se tice krivo poslanih sluzbenih mailova, ja to redovito dobivam... i vec sam slao da to nisam taj, ali ne... financijska izvjesca od jedne firme iz Karlovca, upite za narudzbu od druge firme iz Karlovca itd.
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak si rijesio restart servisa nakon sto se certifikat obnovi?
<obruT> jelly: u slucaju certbota, doticni ima renew komandu s pre-hook i post-hook parametrima...
<jelly> aha, ja sam stavio dehydrated jer je shell skripta i radi na prastarim OS-ovima
<jelly> .rt jellese 2
<datase> jelly: Darude - Sandstorm | Ultravox - Vienna (single edit)
<jelly> oneplus firmware download: na http:// stranici, hash na istoj stranici, bez kriptografskog potpisa
<obruT> sve vise mi se cini da namecheap drze dva indijca u garazi
<ivoks> bekap je rijec na madjarskom
<ivoks> i kao takva se moze koristiti za registraciju firme :D
<jelly> yay, stigle gumice za trackpoint
<jelly> moze bit da su stvarno originalne, prosle koje sam kupio su premekane
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-27
<pav> jutro
<pav> se, kao, nema se.. -> http://bit.ly/2wTmpIw (.jpg)
<pav> sve*
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ovo gradska voznja? u 7:45 krenuo, od crvenog kriza, preko heinzlove do vlaske, pa do mihaljevca i malo dalje, pa natrag preko mihaljevca, na rockfellerovu, pa rotor iznad kvatrica, pa po petrovoj do bukovacke, pa na branimirovu, pa culinecku i u ured :)
<ivoks> dosao u 8:30
<ivoks> No commitment for 1 month – cancel anytime
<ivoks> After your free month, pay as little as $59.99* / month when billed annually
<ivoks> 60 dolara mjesecno za linkedin
<jelly> samo ako platis 960 godisnje, inace je vise
<jelly> 720*
 * jelly ne zna mnozit
<Mmike> kisa
<Mmike> KISA
<Mmike> ivoks, 45 minuta
<Mmike> ivoks, nije mi jasno di je crveni kriz
<Mmike> aha, ulica crvenog kriza
<Mmike> pda, to je ok, normalna jutarnja voznja....
<Mmike> da si isao kroz branimirovu isto b iti bilo
<Mmike> zakaj na mihaljevac?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mkTPgZZXnU jutro!
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Cee Lo Green - F*ck You (official video) :: Duration: 03:54 :: Views: 2,238,873 uploaded by WarnerMusicDenmark :: 21,373 likes :: 493 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> Mmike: isao sam odnijeti kosulje na peglanje ;)
<ivoks> Mmike: eto, to je 6l prosjecne potrosnje
<Mmike> ja mislim da to za tebe rade samo aute
<Mmike> tebi bi i masserati trosio 6 litara :)
<Mmike> idem u drugi hotel slusat kak je percona super 
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> uniqa ima portal za svoje osiguranike
 * Mmike je ovo ljeto otkrio kosulje
<Mmike> kad je vani turbo vruce, kosulja je zakon
<Mmike> jos malo pa cu i cipele ic kupit :D :D
<vileni_> i onda ides prodavati openstack? :)
<Mmike> openstack se sam prodaje :)
<Mmike> jucer sam htio rec da 90% ljudi oko mene ima ubuntu na laptopima, i svi koriste unity ):)
<Mmike> ostatak ima macove
<Mmike> a danas sam ja valjda jedini s linuxom na laptpu, svi ostali imaju ndoze
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ubise me jutros bubrezni kamencic tak da sam hitnu zvao 
<jelly> ujbmti
<SilverSpace> negdje oko pola pet
<jelly> to isto posljedica gihta?
<SilverSpace> prije godinu i pol dana nisam imao 
<SilverSpace> jutros se digo na pisanje i onda sam dusu ispustio izgleda da se pokrenuo
<SilverSpace> sad je ok ne boli 
<pav> #vadigavan
<SilverSpace> tek moram vidjeti dali jos postoji poslali me na ultrazvuk tko zna kad cu na red
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> jesi dobro?
<SilverSpace> yep sad je ok
<ivoks> drzi se
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-28
<vileni_> Mmike: ipak si probao bunsena :)
<sillyslux> lol, kao izlet u bosnu... http://radio.garden/live/banja-luka/big-folk/
<pav> lol sillyslux
<pav> baš kao izlet
<hbogner> o/
<BartiDuu> Poskusam sam staviti ubuntu server na RPI ali bez uspjeha. Budući da sam sad jedino što sam mogao stavio gore ubuntu, ima li koja fora da brišem desktop GUi i da imam samo terminal
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-29
<bartiduu> Dobro jutro, pitanje ako je upoce ovo pravi kanal za to: ali stavljam si ubuntu server na RPI i nista od toga
<bartiduu> pa sada stavio lubuntu, ali mi smeta GUI to jest desktop env..kako potpuno izbrisati gui
<bartiduu> naravno da sam gledao po netu ali nista sto pise nije bas 
<bartiduu> ako ima netko kakvu ideju
<Mmike> Dobri den!
<Mmike> bartiduu, mislim da maknes ubuntu-desktop ili lubuntu-desktop ili tako neki metapaked
<Mmike> bartiduu, a zakaj ne raspbian?
<Mmike> ili ubuntucore?
<bartiduu> ubuntu core mi nije radio
<bartiduu> bas gledam raspbian lite
<bartiduu> zelim bas ono server style os
<bartiduu_> evo izbacilo me
<Mmike> bar
<Mmike> meh
<ivoks> hm, ima netko iskustva sa regicom?
<ivoks> ako ja uzmem domenu pero.com, u regici moram upisati NSe
<ivoks> i ako stavim ns1.pero.com i ns2.pero.com, kako ce itko znati gdje su ns1.pero.com i ns2.pero.com?
<ivoks> dns.hr ima to lijepo rijeseno za .hr domene, kao sto i godaddy to ima rijeseno za ostale domene
<ivoks> al u regici ne vidim nista takvoga
<jelly-home> ivoks: nisam danas na poslu, ali proslijedih upit
<ivoks> jelly-home: kaj je regica vasa?
<jelly-home> *zvizhd*
<jelly-home> ivoks: regica i croadria su vrlo, vrlo bliske
<ivoks> ah, ok
<ivoks> sta opce pitam
<ivoks> vi ste sad T.
<ivoks> sve je vase :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nemres tamo glu rekorde upisat nkeud?
<Mmike> btw, sjecate se kak sam pricao da pokucni tele2 internet radi ok na selu?
<Mmike> e, pa ne radi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes
<Mmike> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6665128836.png
<ivoks> Mmike: prebaci na 3G
<Mmike> ivoks, na 3G jesam, nema 4G tu 
<ivoks> a jebiga onda, pa sta si uzimao to
<Mmike> cekam zenu da se vrati, tmobile kartica mi je u autu, pa cu tmobile
<Mmike> a htio, prije mora, vidjet kak radi, zanimalo me kak radi na hvaru
<Mmike> (kilavo)
<Mmike> pa mi se cinilo, kad sam se vratio ,da t una selu radi ok
<Mmike> i sad sam na selu i ne radi ok
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tmobile je fakat super
<Mmike> jest da je duplo skuplji, al' je i jedno 3 put bolji
<jelly-home> ali nije flat
<ivoks> Mmike: objektivno, sto mislis o iphoneu?
<Mmike> jelly-home, tmobile je
<Mmike> ivoks, a ne znam
<Mmike> ivoks, meni je los
<Mmike> android mi je puno bolji
<ivoks> jel radi?
<Mmike> ma radi
<ivoks> jer meni android ne radi :D
<Mmike> manje-vise :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak se manifestira 'ne radi' ?
<ivoks> mislio sam dati iphoneu priliku
<ivoks> Mmike: android je bio super prije. sad, sad mi se cini da se previse bavim njime
<Mmike> Iskreno, ja sam mislio da cu ajfon sterat u dupe nakon 2-3 tjedna
<ivoks> jednostavne stvari su postale komplicirane
<Mmike> sad ga imam oko pol godine vec
<Mmike> ivoks, daj primjer neki
<ivoks> imam bluetooth slusalice
<ivoks> ok, spojim ih na mob (s time da svaki jebeni put moram ici u bluetooth postavke i eksplicitno reci da se spoji na slusalice)
<ivoks> odem na webex
<ivoks> onda nazovem broj s webexa
<ivoks> i kvaliteta je ocajna
<ivoks> ako nazovem prvo, pa odem na webex, sve je ok
<Mmike> heh
<ivoks> resetira se tri puta dnevno sam od sebe
<Mmike> osh cut moje iskustvo, bas od sinoc :)
<Mmike> popizdio sam
<ivoks> notification bar... pa joj
<ivoks> stalno je puno nekih notifikacija
<ivoks> ne vidim vise ekran
<Mmike> znaci, kupiosam davno QC35, odlicne sluske, noise-canceling, ovo ono
<ivoks> svaka susa mi moze zakloniti ekran
<Mmike> 101 put letio s njima u avionu, imao ih na sonyju spojene, sve cici mici
<Mmike> (na ubuntuu bas nisu radile, na trustyju jos kak tak, xenial nikak, sad na artfulu opet radi ok) 
<Mmike> sinoc, spojim ih na iphone
<Mmike> i to se nece spojit odmah, nego moras u settinge , pa sluske, pa kliknut
<Mmike> (nekad radi odmah, al vecinu vremena ne radi)
<Mmike> i onda ocu pustit film
<Mmike> i nema zvuka
<Mmike> tj, seriju
<Mmike> i sad gledam koji kurac, restartam telefon, jednostavno nema zvuka
<Mmike> odem na jubito, ima zvuka
<Mmike> reko, jebo ti vlc player sve
<Mmike> otvorim drugi video neki - ima zvuka!
<Mmike> reko, kaj?
<Mmike> otvorim ovaj originalni video kaj sam htio gledat, al' ugasim BT, i mobitel uredno playa
<Mmike> pa sad ti meni reci
<Mmike> i tavih 'sitnih' sranja ima 1001no
<ivoks> ovo sa spajanjem se cini da je isto kao i na androidu
<ivoks> uvijek se prvo spaja na zadnje spojeni uredjaj
<Mmike> i onda mi iphone loveri ala kre i kladaric vele 'kupi infuse' (infuse je neki video player), kao, taj nema problema s codecima
<ivoks> ako tog nema nakon 2 minute, onda gleda sto jos ima
<Mmike> al' taj ne radi sa smb shareovima :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tak je meni na androidu bilo starom, kad sam s3 mini imao, i sa sluskom u autu
<Mmike> al' xperia mi je radila odlicno fakat superica
<Mmike> doduse, neke gnj-kinez slusalice su isto tak drkale, al' kad sam kupio plantronics neki, radi sve super
<Mmike> sucelje na iphoenu je uzasno
<Mmike> nema widgeta
<Mmike> hrpe stvari na koje si navikao i uzimao zdravo za gotovo, na iphoneu nemas
<Mmike> battery life je daleko losiji (bar meni, na mom 6plus)
<Mmike> jedini razlog sto se jos nisam vratio na xperiju je to sto je zadnji security update za nju iz svibnja 2016te ili kad vec
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> i moram stavit lineage ili neki kufer gore sa zadnjim nadostukovima
<Mmike> a ot mi se neda
<ivoks> razmisljam dati iphonu priliku
<ivoks> znam da je drugaciji
<Mmike> pa cu sad prodat iphone, prodat xperiju, i kupit si novu xperiju
<Mmike> to je u biti jedina prava prednost iphoena - security updateovi dolaze na vrijeme i nemas brige oko toga
<ivoks> widgete ni ne koristim, osim kalendara i HAKa
<Mmike> jest da cesto update sjebe battery life i to, ali... :)
<Mmike> uh, ja sam widgete koristio opako - sad sam se vec navikao da ih nemam
<Mmike> al' prvih mjesec dana mi je bilo k'o da mi je netko ruke odrezao
<Mmike> i nekak mi se cini da za sve stvari moram vise puta kliknut/swipenut
<Mmike> android je puno intuitivniji i efikasniji
<ivoks> jebte, ubuntu phone je jos imao najbolje sucelje
<Mmike> je!
<Mmike> nisam puno koristio to, ali je sucelje fakat bilo super
<Mmike> jest da je bilo sporo i da nisi opce imao softvera, al 'su fakat ok sucelje imali
<Mmike> iako, velim -meni je android zakon sto se toga tice
<Mmike> reciom!
<jelly-home> ivoks: > Neka na info@regica.net pošalje hostove i IP adrese pa ćemo registrirati glue recorde na registraru.
<Mmike> imam glypmse, app koji sharea moju lokaciju
<ivoks> ma iritira me vise
<ivoks> jelly-home: thnx!
<Mmike> i onda sam imao glympse screen di sam imao shortcute za ljude kojima cesto saljem glynmpse
<Mmike> zenica na prvom mjestu
<Mmike> i klik-klik i voila
<Mmike> na iphoenu toga nema
<Mmike> mosh stavit shortcut, al' onda te to odvede na glympse.com
<Mmike> pa te tamo pita dal' hoces instalirat app
<ivoks> glymps?
<Mmike> pa ti kazees hoces, pa onda ovaj kaze 'eee, al imas vec ap, hoces u app'?
<Mmike> pa ti kazes 'hocu'
<Mmike> pa onda u appu moras stisnut opet 'send'
<ivoks> uzas, ti to fakat koristis?
<ivoks> glympse.com
<Mmike> i onda jos jednom 'send' kad saljes sms
<Mmike> ivoks, da, zakon je
<Mmike> mislim, zakon - radi kaj treba i ok je
<ivoks> kaj je zakon, to sto svi stalno znaju di si? :)
<Mmike> ne, zena
<ivoks> nema ona kaj znat di si ti!
<Mmike> kad idem po nju na poso posaljem joj glyumps da zna di sam
<Mmike> i onda se spusti dolje taman kad sam tamo
<Mmike> ili kad se s frendom nalazim i tak, super korisna stvar
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> znaci, na androidu saljes glympse jednim klikom, na ajfonu sa 22 :)
<Mmike> e onda kad glynmpse radi, imas gore ikonicu koja ti pokazuje da glynpse radi
<Mmike> i jos imas mali broj koji ti pokazuje koliko te ljudi gleda
<Mmike> sto je super korisno
<Mmike> jer nekad zena radi pa ne gleda pa ne vidi di sam pa onda znam da ju moram nazvat
<Mmike> na ajfonu toga nema
<Mmike> ne postoji notification area i appovi nemogu ostavljat porukice tak
<Mmike> i onda kurac
<Mmike> jednostavno ne vidis
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> inace je ok, velim, 6 mjeseci koristim i nisam popizdio
<Mmike> naviknes se da pol funkcionalnosti nema i ok bude
<Mmike> kamera je prejebena
<Mmike> ono, pre fakin jebena
<Mmike> tastatura je maestralno dobra
<Mmike> cak i na 5s, koji ima stara, koji je malecki mobitel - tipkas bez grijesenja
<Mmike> lol@grijesenje :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kupi neki 5s ili 5plus na njuskalu za somadva kuna, nemoj kupit novi za 8 :)
<Mmike> i vidi jel' ti pase
<Mmike> ak ti pase, kupi 'pravi'
<Mmike> ja bih ti prodao svoj al' mi je pao 101 put na pod i brijem da se zato povremeno izresetira
<Mmike> e, da, sto se toga tice puno je osjetljiviji
<Mmike> xperija mi je 1001 put pala i nije joj nist :)
<Mmike> bnrijem da i jako, za android, ovisi koji telefon uzmes
<Mmike> recimo, samsunzi su govno
<Mmike> ivoks, i pripremi se da nesh moc fotke prebacitvat sam tak i to
<Mmike> iako, na artfulu, za cudo, sve raid :)
<Mmike> radi
<jelly-home> kolegi je i 6s spor sa zadnjim ios-om
<jelly-home> tj. on veli da je spor, kaj to konkretno znaci, pojma
<Mmike> jelly-home, svima je, vele da ios11 drasticno uspori uredjaj i ujebe battery life
<Mmike> iako je jucer, mislim, izasao update 11stice
<Mmike> ja zato nisam jos updateirao jer mi je battery life i tak sjebat
<Mmike> na xperiji sam imao 2-3 dana baterije, na iphoneu imam dan ak ne fotkam puno i ne koristim gps
<Mmike> jelly-home, 6plus je spor sam po sebi - meni nekad prebacivanje u kameru traje po 6-7 sekundi, jedino mi je s3 mini bio gori od toga
<Mmike> 6splus je nesto bolji
<Mmike> iako je sad u dublinu kolega uzeo moj iphone u ruke i rekao da nekaj ne valja smojim mobitelom da je uzasno prespor
<Mmike> kao 'kaj radis ti s njim'
<Mmike> a kaj je najbolje nemam nist na mobitelu instalirano extra :D
<jelly-home> a tamo malware se vrti u pozadini 
<vileni_> Mmike: kako je nastradao ekran na xperiji ? :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> dao sam priliku htcu, samsungu
<ivoks> sad se dvoumim izmedju iphone i pixel
<Mmike> vileni_, stao sam na nju :)
<vileni_> a dobro, to je vec extreman test :)
<Mmike> samsung je prestao bit dobar nakon s2, s3 je jos bio kaktak, s4 je vec bio smece
<Mmike> HTC je govno bio oduvijek, ok, cak i HTC Desire je bio los, al kao bio je prvi pa ajde
<vileni_> s4 je hardverski bio zakon, ali to se ne vidi dok nemas google play edition
<Mmike> e, laem, HTC Legen sto mi je zena iamla i SilverSpace, taj je bio dobar
<ivoks> htc one je ok
<ivoks> htc 10 je okish
<Mmike> ico je imao htc one i isto veli da je ok
<jelly-home> ovi oneplus su softverom bezveze, nema previse smeca, ali nema ni updatea
<ivoks> i opet se vracam... telefon koji mi je najdulje trajao (3-4 godine) je ubuntu phone
<jelly-home> danas mi je stigao OTA build 170923 ... i OPET nema zakrpe za blutut
<jelly-home> security level August 2017
<Mmike> ivoks, to je ok, meni je nokia 3210 isto trajala pun kufer
<Mmike> al' ono, ne postoji vise :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: moj je 1.7.
<ivoks> i kaj da ti velim :)
<jelly-home> i zato gledam uzeti neki iphone 7 ili nes, pregrmit cu da nema dual sim
<Mmike> da, to je bed s androidom
<Mmike> i jedini pravi razlog zasto bi netko razmatrao dreckphone
<Mmike> sikjuriti apdejti
<ivoks> ima vise razloga
<Mmike> ja na mobitelu nemam nit internet bankarstvo nit ikakve te djidjebidje
<ivoks> ali nisu za ovaj irc kanal :)
<jelly-home> jedini androidi koji imaju redovne zakrpe su oni brendirani google
<ivoks> jelly-home: zato i velim, pixel mozda umjesto iphonea
<Mmike> jelly-home, a i te znaju kasnit za iphonetom
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> ili uzet neki telefon i stavi ciganmod gore
<ivoks> https://madeby.google.com/phone/
<Mmike> ak ti se da drketat s time
<ivoks> ma to je jos gore
<ivoks> od toga sam davno odustao
<jelly-home> ciganmod laze sa security levelom
<Mmike> pa ono, ak te veseli...
<ivoks> ne zelim se baviti telefonom
<ivoks> zelim telefon koji mi ne smeta
<jelly-home> ^^
<Mmike> ali, koristis linux :)
<ivoks> jer radi
<ivoks> i ne smeta
<ivoks> jucer sam slagao printer na windows 8
<ivoks> pa to je nevjerojatno nesto
<Mmike> i ja na xenialu
<ivoks> 15 minuta
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> popizdio
<Mmike> na trustyju je sve radilo ootb
<Mmike> na xenialu sam morao printer defintiion kurce skidat sa epsonovih stranica
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> u 2017toj
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> a ja sam slagao mrezni printer
<ivoks> koji ne radi s njegovim driverima
<ivoks> vec s microsoft generic pdf
<Mmike> ma, hocu sam rec da prtljanja ima uvijek
<Mmike> iphone notifikacije - uzas
<Mmike> masa ekipe ima to ugaseno :)
<Mmike> onda, iphone email client nemre pollat mail svako malo, imap idle ne postoji
<Mmike> nego svakih 15 minuta
<Mmike> to je najcesce sto moze
<Mmike> (unless icloud mail ili gmail)
<Mmike> zakaj nemre cesce? da spara bateriju :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> ja bi xperiju xz1 compact
<ivoks> meni je sve na inboxu
<Mmike> al' kosta preko 4500 kuna
<ivoks> al sve
<ivoks> uopce me ne zanimaju nikakvi mail klijenti vise
<ivoks> ovo je preporod
<Mmike> za 4500 kuna mogu kupit novu dekstop kutiju
<ivoks> i toga me najvise strah
<ivoks> toliko sam integriran s googlom
<Mmike> je, i meni je sad sve u inboxu
<Mmike> kad imam fakin ajfon
<Mmike> pa imam 3500 neprocitanih emailova
<ivoks> mozda to nece raditi dobro na iphoneu
<ivoks> google je sad prakticki preuzeo htc
<Mmike> a cek, ovi zadnji pixeli sad koje kod nas ima za kupit si LGjevi, jelde?
<Mmike> pjebote, taj je isto 5k kuna
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/niksi-rasplakao-blanku-slavna-sestra-proslavila-prvi-gol-malog-brata-za-engleskog-velikana/997608.aspx <- brat ima vece sise od sestre :D
<vileni_> Mmike: pixel je zamjena za nexusa, ciljano trziste oni koji ne kupuju jeftine telefone :)
<vileni_> nazalost, ubili su nexus 
<vileni_> 5x je dobio oreo vec
<vileni_> ali je vec jako star mob i slaba mu baterija u startu
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> notification bar
<ivoks> tri stvari vezane za kalendar
<ivoks> 1/8 ekrana popunjena s notifikacijom da imam voip
<ivoks> jos jedna osmina ekrana popunjena s porukom da bi mozda htio htcu poslati izvjestaj o gresci
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam odusevljen :)
<Mmike> prebacilo me na 4G
<Mmike> i popucalo mi sve
<Mmike> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6665222027.png
<Mmike> idem se vratit na tmobitel
<Mmike> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6665252427.png <- tmobiletov 4g
<Mmike> ivoks, jos jedna zdrkana stvar s ajfonom (iako je to moguce do moje baterije) - nakon sto sam na 20% baterije mobitel nekad izdrzi jos sat-dva, nekad se sam ugasi
<bartiduu> koji ajfone
<Mmike> 6s
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 6plus
<vileni_> Mmike: pa kasnis barem 2 generacije sa tim iphoneom :)
<Mmike> bas sam
<Mmike> zakasnjeo
<vileni_> Mmike: i kakav je bunsen? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to je isto i sa androidom
<ivoks> mislim da sam previse vezan za google, pa cu ja radje pixel uzeti
<ivoks> probati jos jednom
<Mmike> ivoks, erm, koje tocno?
<ivoks> 12:23 < Mmike> ivoks, jos jedna zdrkana stvar s ajfonom (iako je to moguce do moje baterije) - nakon sto sam na 20% baterije mobitel nekad izdrzi jos sat-dva, nekad se sam ugasi
<ivoks> meni mob nekad krepa na 4%, nekad izdrzi jos sat vremena
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> mobiteli su - drek :)
<obruT> ide tko na PgCon u Varsavu ?
<vileni_> jel deployao tko openvpn na centos/redhat 7.3?
<vileni_> i obligatory, systemd govno
<obruT> vileni_: hmm, jesam ja prije godinu dana
<obruT> odnosno ne znam jel 7.3, ali 7 nesto je :)
<vileni_> obruT: pa neznam jel ovo na zadnjem samo problem, ali mi ne zeli pokrenuti servis uopce
<vileni_> i na systemctl enable openvpn@.service kaze redhat unit name openvpn@.service is missing the instance name
<obruT> e jebiga, ne sjecam se jesam li imao takvih problema
<obruT> imao sam problema da u toj nekoj novijoj verziji bez neke pizdarije u konfiguraciji se klijenti nisu mogli spojit
<vileni_> hm
<vileni_> uspio pokrenuti kad sam stavio openvpn@imeconfigfajla koji je bio u /etc/openvpn
<vileni_> ali tamo imam i client i server poddirektorije koje vidim prvi put, mozda ima jos zasebne servise za to
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> destinacija new york
<ivoks> trajanje 2 tjedna
<ivoks> idem prat ves :D
<Mmike> vileni_, jesam ja na ubuntu :D
<sillyslux> https://thec64.com/
<obruT> sillyslux: pitanje je koliko ce para kostat
<sillyslux> ah pare...
<obruT> iako, imam doma nekoliko komodoraca pa ono, nije mi sila :)
<sillyslux> imali kakav pi case s kibordom?
<sillyslux> ima pk
<obruT> sillyslux: slozio bi si nesto ovako ili ? :) http://www.breadbox64.com/blog/the-c64-retropie-mod/
<sillyslux> pa... prve pare cu trosit na druge stvari mislim
<sillyslux> ali dugo rocno da
<sillyslux> thec64 ce biti nesto oko 80€
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7sm9dzFtEI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Most Difficult Program to Compute? - Computerphile :: Duration: 14:56 :: Views: 731,968 uploaded by Computerphile :: 10,737 likes :: 111 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-30
<Mmike> A new version (/usr/share/unattended-upgrades/20auto-upgrades-disabled) of configuration file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified
<Mmike> except that it was not :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-24
<phd> jutar
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Rain - heavy intensity rain. Temperature 13.1°C/56°F (12.0 to 14.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 93% Pressure at sea level: 1020hPa Visibility: 3km
<ThirdWheel> Ide mi na jaja frinod i mjutanje
<ThirdWheel> U biti, idem si na jaja jer nisam grupirao nikove
<hrvoje> weather je u banani. kiša, gužva, vozio se sto godina i još mi ratkape pokrali :) kad te ide ...
<ThirdWheel> Ahahaha, kaj se ratkape kradu ?! 
<ThirdWheel> Daj sliku, svega ti, kakve su to ratkape ? 
<vileni> ne kradu se, odnesu ih na cuvanje na hrelic pa ih mozes uz simbolicnu naknadu dobiti nazad
<hrvoje> mda, i ostavili su mi zadnju desnu jer je ta okrhnuta ... i oni imaju nivo ispod kojeg ne idu
<ThirdWheel> Znaci, nekom je OK imati 3 lijepe ratkape, kaj ce mu cetvrta :) Placem. 
<jelly> od smijeha?
<hrvoje> pa da, četvrtu je ostavio meni tak da auto izgleda još gore :)
<jelly> sad je totalno drukčiji od drugih
<hrvoje> da, krš :D
<jelly> ko je pisao ovaj oracle treba ga tući
<jelly> ORA-01996: GRANT failed: password file
<jelly> '/opt/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbs/orapwMISC' is full
<jelly> FourthHubcap
<ThirdWheel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEGLhUZRZdY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Judas Priest - Turbo Lover (Live 2012) :: Duration: 05:45 :: Views: 2,495,359 uploaded by JudasPriestVEVO :: 13,625 likes :: 357 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latte_macchiato wtf
<datase> ^ Il latte macchiato è una bevanda calda di origine italiana che consiste in due strati: schiuma di latte e caffè espresso oppure latte, schiuma di latte e un po' di caffè quanto basta a macchiare la panna che si trova in alto ma senza...
<ThirdWheel> srsly jelly   :)  To sam vi Pulezani (Pulezani?) mozete procitat' kad znate talijanski od malena. 
<jelly> da, pulezani
<jelly> s naglaskom na ža
<jelly> uglavnom to kaj oni vele da je makjato nema veze s onim što igdje u .hr dobiš kao makjato
<jelly> njihov makjato je 80% mlijeko, dole gusto, onda našpricano malo kave, onda pjenica
 * jelly bio ubijeđen da makjato znači kava našpricana sa mrvom mlijeka, a ne obrnuto
<jelly> ThirdWheel: dobis novi pass na sms ili votsap
<jelly> vocap?
<jelly> TIL: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lethal_ovitrap#How_it_works
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-25
<BotaniCar> https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/24/17896700/microsoft-office-2019-release-date-features # jel to znaci i novi skype za linux ? 
<jelly> 32732 N   01:19 25.09.18 Viagra za zene    (  0) [SPAM:#####] Kako dobiti seks od žene za samo 15 minuta
<jelly> kog vraga cu raditi ostalih 13.5 minuta?!
<jelly> i drugi spem, 
<jelly> Subject: Mini Novčanik na Cif s ugrađenom RFID tehnologijom za 49,00 kn
<jelly> ali ja hocu novcanik sa tocno suprotnim, zastitom of RFID!!
<vileni> moj ima rfid zastitu
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj dobijamo jednak spam !? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: aj mi posalji headere za ovaj drugi, to je izgleda nas korisnik
<jelly> ili forwardaj cijelu poruku, sa headerima kao attachment, na abuse@iskon
<jelly> iz nekog razloga ih kaspersky ne detektira
<BotaniCar> Obrisano vec sve, to sam jos u 7 vidio. Pogledam ti kasnije jel se slucajno kaj spremilo u .deleted kod kolega.
<BotaniCar> Lagao sam, jutros je stigao "Viagra za Žene", a drugi je bio "Liječenje alkoholizma bez znanja pacijenta"
<hbogner> BotaniCar, to ti stizu mailovi?
<hbogner> vidis internet zna da si ti transrodna zena koja je alkoholicarka
<BotaniCar> Stizu u inbox helpdeska :) Mozda se kolegica pretplatila pa se sad pravi luda :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat! Pa radim okruzen zenama, to je to. Spam grade revised, now zero. 
<jelly> oho, ovaj drugi nisam dobio (danas (još))
<BotaniCar> Eto, nije da kaspersky samo spava :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije se pretplatila, kupili su negdje popis adresa pa spemaju
<jelly> kakav GDPR kakvi bakrači
<jelly> mislis da se usenet@iskon pretplatio bas kod njih :-)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Cim je genericka mail adresa koju koristi vise ljudi, imam crv sumnje :)
<jelly> nije to ništa
<jelly> pazi ove
<jelly> 27897 O   13:41 12.06.18 Forum Poslovni Me (  0) [SPAM:#####]Kako GDPR utječe na marketing
<jelly> ... očito nikako!
<BotaniCar> Opa , tak se ganjaju leadovi :) 
<Mmike> BLUESTORE BCACHE FILESTORE VCACHE
<Mmike> pizdu
 * Mmike vec 2 dana instalirava vcenter :)
<Mmike> izgfleda da ak se skrin zaloka da import virtualke umre, iz nekog razloga
<BotaniCar> Samo dva dana ? Deployment window je dva tjedna :)
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<Mmike> kuzis, imam esxi, i kroz njegovo web sucelje zelim 'instalirat' ovf u kojem je vcenter appliance drek
<Mmike> kak taj .ovf ima trilijardu gigabajdta, nemrem to lokalno, jer upload straje
<Mmike> traje
<Mmike> pa sam pokrenuo virtualku neku u labu, vncom (actually, spice) se spojio na kvm konzolu, upalio firefox, spojio se iz njega na esxi web sucelje i od tamo imoprtao ovf
<Mmike> i sad nakon 20ak minuta import ckrne, pise: IoError
<Mmike> a na webkonzoli doma, koja je ostala upaljena pise; import canceled by user
<Mmike> wtf 
<BotaniCar> Nabijem ih na error verbosity. Da, i meni zgleda kao da lockscreen terminira nekaj
<Mmike> sad cu opet
<Mmike> iskljucio sam sve tmeoute
<jelly> Mmike: digni windows vm i uploadaj prek firefoxa u windowsima
<jelly> ili prek IE u windowsima
<Mmike> jelly, brijes da linux firefox i/ili chrome seru?
<BotaniCar> Nemaju ActiveX, jbg :) 
<Mmike> sad probavam jos jednom
<Mmike> ak ne, bum windoze naso
<hrvoje> Mmike: s obzirom kaj si sve napisao da si morao izvesti, nije ni čudo da ljudima pukne film i odu uzgajat masline :D
<hrvoje> ponekad se pitam jel to sve mora bit tak komplicirano :D :D
<BotaniCar> Bas me kolega uvjerava kak napravit i implementirat mikroservise na AWSu nije tlaka. Workflow mu ima 45 koraka :)
<BotaniCar> FB memories me podsjetilo na picku ! ( https://github.com/antlong/picka )
<hrvoje> fork, rename u picketina :D
<jelly> Mmike: ne brijem, znam
<Mmike> "an error occurred while starting service 'content-library'"
<Mmike> to dobijem u pol vcenter instalacije
<Mmike> idem probat s windozama
<jelly> to ne znam kaj je
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Funkytown - Lips Inc´s song - Keep Calm and Ultra Lounge
<jelly> nope
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6y5VbzXScU not sure if like
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sweet Child O´ Mine - Guns & Roses´s song - Keep Calm and Ultra Lounge :: Duration: 03:53 :: Views: 3,805 uploaded by Music Brokers :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, na vcsa 6.7 isou vise nema web installera
<Mmike> nego ima gui installer za win/mac/lin
<Mmike> sad probavam s lin
<Mmike> pacmo vidt
<BotaniCar> Lindows <3
<jelly> Mmike: taj "GUI" instaler, ako je to kao na 6.5, vjerojatno otvori browser stranicu
<jelly> al možda su napravili nešto novo
<Mmike> ubuntu@z-rotomvm02:/mnt/iso/vcsa-ui-installer/lin64$ file installer 
<Mmike> installer: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.26, BuildID[sha1]=0f535887813c40da9b925972bf35a67615c2d4a3, stripped
<jelly> sad bi bi zloban pa rekao electron aplikacija
<jelly> (electron aplikacije su chromium i v8 bundlan u jedan prozor)
<jelly> javi kak radi!
 * jelly ima za migrirati windows vCenter na appliance
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<Mmike> migrirati windows vcenter na appliance?
<Mmike> ubija me vsphere terminologija
<Mmike> jos je customer talijan koji ne kuzi engleski a brije da ja kuzim talijanski jer sam - mario! :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> super mario
<Mmike> skoro sam rekao 'ja ne pricam bas, al' cek da si buraza zovnem'
<Mmike> i onda se zaderat: LUIIIIIIIIIGIIIIIIIIIIIIII! VENI QUI!
<jelly> Mmike: vCenter se instalirao na windows do 6.5
<Mmike> aha, appliance je 'vcenter vm' koji se 'uturi' u esxi nekud?
<jelly> 3-4 javuse i ms sql, sve na windows serveru.  Tek od 6.5 ima appliance koji je linux i postgres na njemu
<Mmike> e, da da
<Mmike> neki redhat/centos je to, rpmove neke instalira
<Mmike> yup, i postgres je baza
<jelly> i jos appliance sa strane za identity management/auth, "PSC"
<jelly> psc moze biti i embedded ali onda ne mozes inter-cluster sinkronizacije slagat
<Mmike> ma embeded mi treba
<Mmike> sam da proradi
<Mmike> opet ista greska
<Mmike> 'content-library' service won't start
<jelly> jel imaš firewallom otvoreno sve između mašine di ti je installer i di ti je host, te između di je host i di će biti  vCenter
<jelly> ?
<Mmike> yup, nema firewalla izmejdu opce
<Mmike> nemrem, doduse, na internet nit s jedne od tih masina, osim kroz proxy. Jel' to ima veze?
<Mmike> mogu do archive.canonical.com i tih 'generalnih' stvari
<Mmike> naso sam da mogu esxi instalirat u kvm, pa cu doma drkuljuit s tim, propizd je generalni to radit sa masinama na drugom kraju svijeta
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje kad skinem logove od vcenter instalacije, error.log file je prazan
<jelly> internet ne bi trebao imati veze
<Mmike> jelly, tish probat 6.7 prvo nekud, pa onda migrirat, ili?
<jelly> ja ću prvo čitati puno dokumentacije...
<jelly> a za 6.7 ću čekati update 1
<jelly> da uopće instaliram
<jelly> stigli novi vmware nodovi, biće povray
<Mmike> op op
<hrvoje> mi čekamo GPU-ove, jel se i to broji u testovima haha? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja cekam 16h 
<Mmike> This appliance cannot be used or repaired because a failure was encountered. You need to deploy a new appliance. Failure details 
<Mmike> mlje
<jelly> hrvoje: jel povray može na gpu?
<jelly> kaj bute transkodirali ili neš pametnije?
<Mmike> nemre
<Mmike> kad se zajebes i kliknes na 'suspend' umjesto 'shut down' sjebo si se jer suspend - traje :)
<hrvoje> a za početak transkodiranje :) mislim da može na gpu ... ima i nekih ideja za CUDA enabled stvari ali vidjet ćemo hoće biti vremena i interesa nadređenih
<jelly> xeon gold 6140
<hrvoje> ijao, 36 threadova :) opališ make -j37 i on je gotov prije nego stisneš enter :D
<BotaniCar> Kkao cu si kupiti threadrippera za doma jednom kad se obogatim 
<BotaniCar> Also, SNI na steroidima: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/esni-privacy-protecting-upgrade-https 
<hrvoje> BotaniCar - i jače napajanje :)
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> kupio sam novu graficku
<Mmike> Nvidiju 1060
<Mmike> inno3djeva, doduse
<Mmike> pa je bila sam 800 kuna
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kako to, najavili su nvidie 2XXX, ima li 1XXX smisla ? 
<BotaniCar> Aha, 800kn
<Mmike> za 800 kuna ima itekako :)_
<Mmike> sad imam 780
<Mmike> pa cu popodne ubacit ovu i vidjet kak radi
<Mmike> a onda cu 780 prodati za - 800 kuna :D
<BotaniCar> Sretno s prodajom :) 
<BotaniCar> Di si ub i jesi li kao preduzece ili osoba ?
<jelly> eto zajeba, HPE prodaje FC SAN kartice a ne stavi SFP+ modul uz kartice
<jelly> vjerojatno zato što sam dobavljaču rekao da ne stavlja SFP+ za 10Gbps Ethernet, pa nije stavio ni 8/16Gbps FC a nisam pazio
<BotaniCar> Ponisti natjecaj, uci od drzave
<jelly> nema druge, naručit posebno 4 komada, jer za FC SAN ne znam koji kineski dobro i pouzdano rade
<jelly> za 10G eth znaju naši networkingaši, kupe neke koji su 5-7x jeftiniji od HP-ovih i Cickovih
<hrvoje> 1060 su super kartice, može hevc kodirat u hardveru da se ni ne oznoji
<jelly> fsvo u hardveru?
<hrvoje> kaj je fsvo? :D
<jelly> "for some values of"
<jelly> kad napišeš 2 a zapravo je 2.49999
<hrvoje> hehehe :) ma stvarno može svašta, ja nisam mogao vjerovati koliko je to čudo jako i koliko je energy efficient ... mislim za 40ak običnih SD streamova troši oko 40 watta :D
<jelly> koji je to profil za hevc
<jelly> i koliko troši, 1Mbps?
<jelly> manje?
<jelly> znam da one epizode neke imaju cca 100MB za 40 minuta ali to je dva prolaza a ne realtime
<jelly> (i još su 720 a ne 540)
<hrvoje> za hevc je malo zahtjevnije, ovo je za h264 ... radi adaptive bitrate na izlazu tj. dvije "jačine" i mislim da je 1,5 i 0.8 cca... iako, probali smo i jaču u hevc megabit i isto je radilo, samo je opterećenje bilo nešto veće
<Mmike> jelly, jedino kaj mozda je 'cudno' je da mi je za appliance VM externi DHCP dao IP adresu
<Mmike> ne vidim zakaj bi to smetalo, al' onda, ne vidim  nit nist drugo...
<jelly> pa nije čudno ak si ga stavio u istu mrežu
<jelly> Mmike: nb: i dalje stoji da moraš imati DNS sređen pic-pic
<jelly> A i PTR za vCenter i njegovo ime koje ćeš mu dati u konfiguraciji
<Mmike> #define pic pic
<Mmike> DNS radi ok
<Mmike> PTR za vcenter isto imam
<Mmike> (btw, ne bi li se nesto bunilo, tipa 'sjeban ti je ptr, popravi', pri instalaciji?)
<Mmike> jelly, ma, ocu rec, mozda mu smeta kaj je IP adresu dobio dchpom
<jelly> mislim da je to više "toliko stvari ovisi da mi ne znamo kaj bu se sve strgalo, da znamo popravili bi"
<Mmike> pft
<jelly> Mmike: ako je dobio _pravu_ adresu DHCP-om trebalo bi biti ok
<jelly> valjda
<Mmike> da bar negdje mogu vidjet zakaj se taj servis nece pokrenit
<jelly> a niš, gugl u ruke
<Mmike> jelly, pa, dobio je pravu adresu - na nju se spojim i sve radi, s nje se moze na interngent i tak
<Mmike> ma gugl nist ne pokaze, nema za 6.7 bas infoa puno, sve kaj sam naso se odnosi na 6.0 i 6.5
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, opce neznam kaj customer ima :D :D : D:D
<jelly> guglaj tu poruku koja se javi
<jelly> onak, ko tudum
<jelly> to radi za 80% problema koji se kod nas jave :-)
<hrvoje> ... i na svim drugim lokacijama isto, hehe :D
<vileni> Mmike: ma dje nadje 1060 za 800
<hrvoje> kaj se rasprodaju mining rigovi? :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nvidia 2080 je slabija od 1080ti, ali ipak jaca od 1080
<hbogner> 2xxx nije skok kao sa 9xx na 1xxx
<jelly> sad kad su svi otišli mogu palit servere u uredu :-)
<hrvoje> trebaš benzin i šibice? :)
<hrvoje> donesem ... :P
<jelly> Mmike: sta smo rekli, jel se broji samo zadnji korak ili zadnja dva?  22.1s zadnji korak, 23.3 zadnja dva, 24.5s total
<jelly> zanimljivo veli da cpu moze ici do 3.7GHz a nazivno je 2.3
<jelly> Mmike: sa defaultnim thermal/power profilom: http://jebo.me/pas/7
<jelly> MHz skoci na tren do 2.9-3.0GHz i onda i vrati na 2.8GHz i drzi tu dok ne bude gotovo
<jelly> to je ~450W, moram spojiti drugo napajanje da vidim dal ce mi dati vise, svako je 500W
<sillyslux> Service restoration activities are still in flight.
<sillyslux> All engineering teams are laser focused to complete their remediation tasks and restore access to services.
<sillyslux> https://status.ciscospark.com/
<sillyslux> lol... https://status.ciscospark.com/#past-incidents
<jelly> isti kufer.  Mozda treba power-cycle
<jelly> moram rec ovima iz grml.org da stave staticki povray u iso image
<jelly> "bitan sistemski alat za recovery"
<Mmike> vileni, a friend neki rjesavao se mining riga, imao je i msijeve, al' te su bile 1100 kuna - samo kaj sam zakasnio pa nisam :)
<Mmike> jelly, cek da vidim
<Mmike>   Trace Time:       0 hours  0 minutes 22 seconds (22.357 seconds)  
<Mmike> to je bitno
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> jelly, imam onu istu gresku i ako instaliravam iz windoza
<jelly> to je 22.1-22.3 uvijek
<jelly> ne doima se kao da su bolji coreovi od prosle generacije, ali ih ima vise za istu wattazu
<jelly> Mmike, jel ti treba bas 6.7 za vCenter?  Probaj 6.5 zadnji update VCSA, a s njim mozes managirati i 6.7 ESXi ak ti treba 6.7 ESXi
<jelly> aha, server ima posebno "workload profile" i posebno "power regulator mode", jedno se podesava u firmveru a drugo moze kroz iLO
<jelly> komplikovano
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ne treba, valjda. skinuo sam zadnji. U biti nemam pojma koji customer ima ;) Budem probao 6.5, thnx
<jelly> stavim "peak frequency workload profile", on promijeni sto stvari po BIOS-u, power cyclea, i... radi sporije 
<jelly> 22.8
<jelly> i laze u /proc/cpuinfo da nema cpufreq i da je frekva uvijek ravno nazivnih 2300 MHz
<jelly> ne treba mijenjati defaulte, to ti je
<jelly> prvo kompjutor koji sam imao je imao 128 KiB RAM-a, ovaj ima 384 GiB, te brojke mi postaju malo apstraktne
<jelly> reko bi da ovaj ima bar triput vise :-)
<Mmike> moj prvi PC je imao 1MB, mislim
<Mmike> i imao sam VGA graficku sa 256k
<Mmike> i crno bijeli monitor :)
<Mmike> opce ne znam di je to zavrsilo
<hrvoje> vga je bio sci-fi u to doba, kad sam ja bio klinac svi su imali herculese
<hrvoje> tak da si imao super pc :D
<hrvoje> to je neki 386 sx bio ? :D
<Mmike> ne, 286ica neka
<Mmike> Alfa Computers, tamo je kupljena :D
<Mmike> koji je to skok bio, sa C64 na 286icu
<hrvoje> c64 su valjda svi živi imali ... još mi je negdje u šupi, ali srećom postoji fpga emulator koji je praktičniji :D
<vileni> Mmike: to 3GB verzija?
<Mmike> vileni, yup
<Mmike> pa nebi bas 6GB za tak malo para dobio  )
<jelly> no dobro, neki su imali spectrum
<hrvoje> jelly sjeti me jedan dan da ponesem onaj FPGA na posao, unutra ima spectrum, c64, amiga, macintosh, amstrad cpc, texas instruments 99/4a, apple 2 i još brdo kompova :D
<hrvoje> pa da organiziramo retro gaming :D
<jelly> ima A600 u mini-voiceu cijelo vrijeme 
<jelly> prava
<jelly> er, mozda je A1200
<jelly> koliko ce vremena trebati za 384TB memorije
<hrvoje> mislim da je A600, od Relića ona mala uska? e ta je fora, space saver
<jelly> da
<Mmike>  hrvoje koji c64 si imao, bil' prodao, bil' prodao?
<Mmike> jelly, de da nadjem vcenter6.5 downladator?
<Mmike> 	
<Mmike> Upgrade and migration paths from vCenter Server 6.5.0 U2 to vCenter Server 6.7.0d are not supported.
<hrvoje> klasika, zaobljeni smeđi https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9d/Commodore64.jpg/1200px-Commodore64.jpg
<hrvoje> inače ako itko voli te retro pizdarije, ova fpga igračka je highly recommended :) giana sisters na 50" ekranu spojeno hdmi-em je ... fora :D
<hrvoje> a ako ga uspijem iskopati iz spremišta, zašto ne :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-26
<jelly> imam giana sisters na PS4... lijepo izgleda ali komplikovano za igrati :-)
<Mmike> jelly, imas ti .iso sa 6.5 vcenter appliancem nekud?
<jelly> neki stari
<Mmike>  nemrem nac 6.5
<BotaniCar> Jesam ja corav ili je *muffin otp'o s kanala (imam ugasene joinove/partove, jel). If so, Tele2 Pokucni opet ne radi .. 
<jelly> Mmike: ak još nisi našo, sad mogu pogledati
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xziLKjw6iUk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Hugo izaberi jedan broj sigurno ćeš pogriješiti :: Duration: 00:16 :: Views: 19,268 uploaded by aurelije aurel :: 48 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux> https://youtu.be/XH7IIhZwTpo?t=275
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Self Solving Rubik's Cube! @ 04:35 :: Duration: 07:09 :: Views: 200,659 uploaded by NathanWilson :: 2,037 likes :: 176 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> ali... it's gonna be a real challenge to solve...
<sillyslux> ja sam mislio da ce to skakat po stolu :(
<SakiKnin> Bok!
<Mmike> jelly, skinio 6.5 vcenter appliance, al' nemrem nad onaj install.html file, de bi to trebalo da bude?
<Mmike> ima isto linux gui installer koji izgleda drugacije nego 6.7, al' je u biti isto sve
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije picka ali... https://github.com/dvajs/dva
<jelly> pojma, trebao bi biti u nekom folderu
<jelly> ne znam, jebem se tri sata tu s nekim nginx/apache/varnish redirectovima koje je vendor slagao jer treba hitno hitno
<jelly> sad konacno radi. npr. http://veseledomacice.org 
<jelly> izem ti nginx logove i nacin na koji ne postoje VirtualHost kod njega i naoko genericki podesen rewrite koji sve uvijek rewrita da unisti Host: header
<jelly> sve ljepsi i ljepsi mi se cini haproxy
<jelly> nadrobis mu hrpu certifikata u direktorij, on pogleda i sve kaj ima uredno postavi i servira
<hrvoje> ma nginx je zakon, sve živo može... pogotovo kad ga kombiniraš sa podrškom za lua skriptiranje
<jelly> hrvoje: ak je zakon, jel ti http://veseledomacice.org redirekta na https://www.iskon.hr/web_documents/VeseleDomacice/index.html ili na www.iskon.hr drito
<jelly> meni to radi kak spada samo u inkognito kromi, a u normalnoj kromi i firefoxu nece
<jelly> (kak spada = redirect na dugacki url)
<jelly> #onokad hoćeš na lijen način dodati mjesta na disku, pa sa tune2fs -m3 skužiš da si UZEO mjesta jer je već na 1% rezervacije
<CrazyLemon> chrome 69 redirecta normalno na dugi link :)
<CrazyLemon> http -> https -> dugi link
<jelly> e mašala, tako i treba biti
<jelly> nego, jel ima tko ovdje sa brojem na kraju nicknamea ili da baniramo sve botoive koji zavrsavaju na 1-9
<hrvoje> jelly: mda, ne radi kak spada ...
<hrvoje> tj. redirekta mi na ovu prvu opciju
<hrvoje> jel to željeno ponašanje ili...?
<hrvoje> napisao si ... ćorav sam, sorry :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-27
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0J3u3_800c # oni i dalje izdaju albume ahahahahahahahah
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Judas Priest - Never The Heroes (Lyric Video) :: Duration: 04:26 :: Views: 1,953,783 uploaded by JudasPriestVEVO :: 23,293 likes :: 567 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Jutro momcine ! 
<jelly> jutar
<DomaMuffin> doma > vrtic > pekara> skola ( cca 4km ) za malo manje od 1h. Krenuli u 7, skoro nisam do 8 stigao do kompa na vrijeme za sihtericu. 
<jelly> pjesice bi dosli za isto vrijeme
<DomaMuffin> Brze, ali morao bi malu voziti u kolicim, a dok sjedi je zima. 
<DomaMuffin> Cijelo proljece/ljeto smo isli tako, i meni treba maalo kretanja
<DomaMuffin> Kaj vi dajchki misslite, jel OK smanjiti fond geografije u 3godisnjim strukovnim skolama, u korist matematike ?
<DomaMuffin> Ja mislim da je. 
<jelly> ak je geodetska skola vjerojatno ne, a za ostale...
<jelly> al nemam pojma koliko matematike sad uce.  Vjerojatno bi ekonomska pismenost i baratanje s novcima, kamatama, porezima, bruto i neto placama bili korisniji od genericke matematike
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Å¡kolu treba skroz ukinuti
<jelly> i posao isto
<SilverSpace> bome 
<SilverSpace> ovo sam si narucio https://www.banggood.com/SONOFF-POW-R2-AC90-250V-16A-3500W-DIY-WIFI-Wireless-Long-Distance-APP-Remote-Control-Switch-p-1279097.html?rmmds=myorder
<jelly> kaj to je wattmetar?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv test https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDrxjIRyW5Q
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sonoff 16A Switch - Load Test :: Duration: 10:36 :: Views: 15,749 uploaded by John Ward :: 368 likes :: 9 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> nezgodno je sto su uski i dugi, moras kopati zid za staviti to pored prekidača ili utičnice
<SilverSpace> e da i ne samo to frka je to staviti bez nadzora previše se to grije pod opterečenjem 
<jelly> idealno se ne bi smio grijati više od žice
<DomaMuffin> https://www.facebook.com/jebenicadomacarakija
<DomaMuffin> Also this (NSFW): https://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Anti-wrinkle-Anti-aging-Tightener-Face-lift/dp/B078WLKLNW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1536202371&sr=8-1&th=1
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> e da
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2320 +b *1!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2320 +b *1!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:36:47 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2321 +b *2!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2321 +b *2!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:36:57 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2322 +b *3!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2322 +b *3!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:37:03 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2323 +b *4!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2323 +b *4!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:37:06 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2324 +b *5!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2324 +b *5!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:37:09 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2325 +b *6!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2325 +b *6!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:37:13 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2326 +b *7!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2326 +b *7!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:37:15 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2327 +b *8!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2327 +b *8!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:37:19 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2328 +b *9!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2328 +b *9!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-30 08:37:23 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2320 +b *1!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:37:43 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 56s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2320 +b *1!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2321 +b *2!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:37:44 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 47s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2321 +b *2!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2322 +b *3!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:37:49 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 45s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2322 +b *3!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2323 +b *4!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:37:53 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 46s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2323 +b *4!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2324 +b *5!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:37:55 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 45s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2324 +b *5!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2325 +b *6!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:37:58 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 45s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2325 +b *6!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2326 +b *7!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:38:17 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 1m 1s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2326 +b *7!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2327 +b *8!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:38:38 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 1m 18s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2327 +b *8!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<jelly> treba i bota prebacit u durgi kanal
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2328 +b *9!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-10-27 08:38:43 GMT], for 4w 2d 0h 1m 20s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2328 +b *9!*@*$#ubuntu-hr-unreg] marked by jelly: spam
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo 
<SilverSpace> cemu taj bot uopce sluzi 
<jelly> za odrzavanje i opis zabrana pristupa na kanal
<Mmike> jelly, jos nisam slozio ;) probao sam 6.5, oept error, al' drugaciji  :) i opet se neki servis nece postavit
<Mmike> sad cu probat doma u KVMu, brzi su mi diskovi ak nish drugo
<jelly> kvm nudi nested virtualizaciju?
<Mmike> pft, pa kakvo je to pitanje :D
<SilverSpace> https://www.mazda.hr/probna-voznja/?s3campaign=MMCR_M6_M6IPM_Q2_FY153&s3advertiser=MIDAS&s3banner=CONTENT_BOX
<SilverSpace> nekaj mi toj mazdi fali 
<DomaMuffin> Parking pred zgradom 
<DomaMuffin> Svega ti, kak se na tom mijenjaju zarulje ?
<DomaMuffin> Znam da nema zarulje, ali kako da ih zamjenim = 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: na ćemu mjenjaš zarulje :)
<DomaMuffin> Na brzinu, ako moze :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti po danu zarulja tj. svjetlo 
<SilverSpace> zaboravih pass za rpi 
<DomaMuffin> ne bi vise nikad imao auto na kojem sam moram paliti svjetla, fala. 
<SilverSpace> kaj kad zaboraviš pass
<SilverSpace> necu se tak igrati 
<DomaMuffin> Zavodjenje 101: https://youtu.be/xat1GVnl8-k?list=RDVK3fjJqeVu4&t=23
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch @ 00:23 :: Duration: 04:05 :: Views: 257,930,570 uploaded by BloodhoundGangVEVO :: 1,026,695 likes :: 62,315 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> pitali muju sto misli o migrantima. Mujo: Ja mislim da je to preslo svaku granicu.
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ja imam autopalisvjetla i imam to ugaseno :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, zakaj ? 
<Mmike> volim to sam kontrolirat
<Mmike> u 95% vremena se vozim sa upaljenim svjetlima
<Mmike> al' nekad ih gasim
<Mmike> ljeti, recimo, nekad
<Mmike> neku plocu koja moze 64/128 gigi memorije i da ima bar 8 sata ustekavatora? anyone? :D
<Mmike> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X299-AORUS-Gaming-3-rev-10#sp
<Mmike> naso
<obrut> Mmike: ok, sad nam reci gdje ces kupovat memoriju i za koje pare ? :)
<obrut> ja bi uzeo 64 GB RAM-a, al ne dam te pare :P
<Mmike> nisam to jos gledao :)
<Mmike> al' uzeo bih prvo 64 gige, da
<Mmike> i onda jos 64 nekad poslije
<Mmike> naime, 32 gige mi je malo, nemrem, fali 
<Mmike> pft, 3500 kuna
<Mmike> ploca 2k, memorija 3500, proc bar jos 3
<Mmike> 10k kuna, cic/mic
<Mmike> a ovo kaj imam nemrem prodat neg za 2
<Mmike> morti 3
<Mmike> obrut, kaku plocu imas ti?
<Mmike> nema ddr3 ploca koje mogu 64 gige
<Mmike> bar ne za moj socket (1050)
<obrut> Mmike: plocu i proc bi kupio novu za tu namjenu i ucero bi 64 gige rama
<obrut> pa kad sam stavio na papir, skuzio sam da su mi ova dva compute noda mozda i dovoljna :P
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> a kaj sad imas?
<obrut> pa sad imam i7 7700 + 32 gige, i neki 4 core nesto i 32 gige
<obrut> za compute nodeove, je li
<obrut> ali uzeo bi 8/16 cpu i 64 gige
<jelly> obrut: os kupit DL360 G6 jeftino, moš utjerat 144GB unutra ako nađeš DDR2 ECC serversku memoriju :-P
<jelly> drugo, oš kupit jeftino DDR2 ECC serversku memoriju :-D
<obrut> vjerojatno imam dosta ddr2 ecc serverske memorije doma, bas sam neki dan trazio nesto pa nasao doticnu :)
<obrut> al ne zanimaju me uredjaji koji ce dici alarm u Krskom :)
<jelly> da firma nije logistiku i nabavu otjerala firmi majci gdje je sve 20 puta sporije i kompliciranije, uvalio bi ti blade Å¡asiju iz 2008 sa 14 servera :-)
<obrut> :)
<jelly> u njih ide, ne znam dal 144 ili 256GB total
<jelly> od tih 14 bi se dalo složit jedno 3-6 komada sa 64 svaki
<jelly> samo ti treba trofazno napajanje ;-)
<hrvoje> jelly jel ide uopće kaj u otpis ove godine? :D
<jelly> hrvoje: pitaj Martinu koja je sad procedura za otpis i otkup za serveraj, bas me zanima kaj ce reci
<jelly> ici ce radne stanice i taj srot, mozda, al to me ne zanima
<SilverSpace> kaj vi jedete ram :)
<hrvoje> Silver: jede ga Chrome :)
<SilverSpace> e da :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: jede ga gomila virtualki :)
<obrut> jelly: nego, ce bit kakvih mandarina ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebga kad zivis u virtualnom svijetu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> obrut: jos se nisu javili, kad pocnu prve ovima treba jos cca mjesec dana da dozriju kak spada
<Mmike> ptf, instalacija esxija i vcentera u KVM je jedno 102398410234 puta brza nego na pravom stroju
<Mmike> jelly, ja bi kupio, al' to je bucno za popizdit, right?
<jelly> ovisi koliko struje vuče tj. koliko se grije, toliko je bučno
<jelly> kad se pali je za popizdit
<Mmike> ja sam imao G5 doma, nekoc
<Mmike> i to je uzas glasno
<Mmike> da, kad se pali je k'o elektrana
<Mmike> onda se malo smiri al' je i dalje uzas
<jelly> zato sto su stari već, kad bi neko počistio ventilatore bilo bi bolje
<DomaMuffin> Ja na nekim trendmajkro serverima imam samo pasivno na procesorima i ventilatore kucista
<jelly> supermicro valjda
<jelly> takvi su svi 1U
<jelly> imas ventilatore i geometriju koja gura preko CPU hladnjaka i memorije, i ne smijes izvadit plastikice ni placeholdere
<jelly> trendmicro je onaj AV?
<jelly> fora su oni foxconn od Akamaija zadnji
<Mmike> "vCenter Server Appliance setup has been completed successfully. Click on the link below to get started. Press close to exit."
<jelly> imaju vodeno hlađenje
<Mmike> u KVMu u kojem je vsphere
<Mmike> samo next-next-next i instaliralo se
<Mmike> zakaj na bare metalu nije radilo, nit vmware nezsna
<jelly> pa nemre radit na bare
<Mmike> kaj?
<jelly> al na esxi mora moć
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ne radi ;)
<Mmike> tj, kad je esxi na baremetalu content-library service se nece pokrenut
<Mmike> beats me zasto
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBedVMRPaw8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: KBO program svog kompjutera :: Duration: 03:56 :: Views: 37,890 uploaded by fikac :: 167 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> jelly, thx, supermajkro,daž:) 
<jelly> a ovi Gen10 prolianti se isto ne mogu više samo tak hladiti nego imaju bakreni vodič za toplinu i hladnjake odmah uz ventilatore
<jelly> ovo baniranje brojeva je dosta smanjilo prohodnost kanala
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> pjebote radi fakat ok!
<Mmike> odo po dete
<jelly> sad ga migriraj na esxi ;-)
<SilverSpace> sad me opet trodnevno bildanje ceka na rpi radi wifi krivog chipa kojeg jos nisu ispravili 
<Mmike> jelly, mudro! :) 
<Mmike> jelly, al' misiml da cu ostavit ovaj qcow2, tj, pretocit lvm u qcow2, da ekipa ima easy-deploy za testiranje
<jelly> thermal management na Proliant Gen10 cijelo vrijeme polako mijenja brzinu fanova i frekvenciju, zavija ko da se mačke tjeraju
<hrvoje> e sad napiši program koji će varirati load tako da odsviraš neku melodiju sa frekvencijom fanova :)
<jelly> nije to floppy!
<hrvoje> al bi bilo fora imat 20 servera u racku i upravljat im ventilatorima, svaki za 1 ton ... i fino složiš parser za midi fajlove i star wars theme! :D :D
<hrvoje> e jesam geek :D
<jelly> i vjerojatno skuplje nego kupiti crkvene orgulje
<SilverSpace> gdje staviti ovu naredbu da se izvršava nakon podizanja os sudo ifconfig wlan1 down
<SilverSpace> samo sranja kad promjene kernel
<jelly> ovisi koji vrag diže interfajs
<SilverSpace> jelly: podigne mi se wlan0 i wlan1 i onda je frka zajebavaju vezu wifi ako ne ubijem wla1 
<SilverSpace> ima samo jedan wifi
<jelly> otkud se pojavi drugi onda?
<jelly> jel ima dvije kartice unutra, ili mozda ima jedna sa i 2.4 i 5GHz pa se pravi da su 2 radija?
<SilverSpace> jelly: nema dvije neki bug kod bildanja
<jelly> jab stavio u /etc/cron.d/local @reboot root sleep 30; ifconfig wlan1 down
<jelly> jer mi se ne da gledat kak se piše systemd .timer unit
<SilverSpace> a nema veze 
<jelly> kaj, ne radi?
<jelly> mozda cron servis ne postoji na ubuntuu po defaultu
<SilverSpace> našo rjesenje
<SilverSpace> kod bildanja 
<SilverSpace> u Makefile morma jedan red zakomentirati 
<SilverSpace> to je to radi ko urica
<SilverSpace> ssh i vnc se radi 
<sillyslux> ooo lenovo... https://liliputing.com/2018/09/lenovo-unveils-star-trek-inspired-titanium-enterprise-pc.html
<jelly> ali ovo bi moglo biti super za na kavi ili drugdje vani na jakom svjetlu https://liliputing.com/2018/09/dasung-not-e-reader-is-an-e-ink-android-tablet-crowdfunding-preview.html
<CrazyLemon> ajoj..e-ink
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> pa neznam... miksd filingsi
<jelly> al zasto, u 2018, oni rade preview za uređaj koji još ne postoji, u koji će staviti fkn Android 6
<jelly> wt bloody f
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-28
<DomaMuffin> Udjem juce u mracnu kuhinju , otvorim vodu ,pricekam 30 sekundi i cudim se zakaj se svjetlo ne pali :)
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<DomaMuffin> https://www.facebook.com/JungleVT/videos/465431167274359/ # slow and steady wins the race
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> Denes je petek, kraj mjeseca ... a ja nemam za ribu. #haiku
<jelly> meni je jucer kolegica morala platiti rucak.  I kavu.  I pivu...
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam danas dosao na benzinsku bez novcanika.
<SilverSpace> starimo jebga
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Jebeno mi je kad idem guglat po kome je dobio ime server preko kojeg se spajam na frinod :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uladzimir_Karatkievich
<datase> ^ Uładzimir Karatkievich was a Belarusian romantic writer. Karatkievich was born in 1930 in Orsha, Vitebsk region.
<DomaMuffin> jelly, ako su ih izazvale iste mikrovibracije, da :)
<SilverSpace> odoh se van na vrt malo osuncati 
<SilverSpace> dok jos ima sunca
<jelly> nisu, ovaj mrtvi sam stavio tamo da ne smeta, umro je na durgom mjestu
<jelly> ovdje mu je... grobno mjesto
<DomaMuffin> Mi imamo u softveru stavku "location of slaughter", pa se ti zajebavaj s deckima iz prodaje. 
<jelly> Mesopromet
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/42642168_10217297367095876_3948441487653470208_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&oh=1cd4e5176d8609919268a0aa22ea8468&oe=5C1D78BE
<jelly> Mmike: zakaj pise "novcarika"
<hrvoje> mda, proslavili ste se :)))
<Mmike> jelly, kaj? :)
<hrvoje> jelly: scaling te muči možda, meni se vidi n :D
<jelly> da
<jelly> weird
<SilverSpace> ke
<phd> ah, postfix
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem ft. Lauren Bennett, GoonRock
<jelly> nope, opet fali zadnje
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCs8VXE833E
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vintage Reggae Café Vol. 3 - Full Album :: Duration: 48:00 :: Views: 5,041,120 uploaded by Music Brokers :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> kaže VPS vendor, "došlo je do tehničkih problema s mrežom, radimo na rješavanju"
<jelly> [16:10] ~ # uptime                                                                                                                                                                   twilight
<jelly> zsh: Input/output error: uptime
<jelly> storage area network je isto mreža :-)
<SilverSpace> uf
<Mmike> Failed to power off virtual machine VMware vCenter Server Appliance. The attempted operation cannot be performed in the current state (Powered on)
<Mmike> pa u kojem stateu mora bit da se oce ugasit?!
<phd> maintenance?
<phd> Mmike
<Mmike> phd, nemam pojma
<phd> Mmike: esxi ima to rušenje u maintenance mode da ga moš šutnut ili restartat. Valjda i vCenter
<Mmike> ma vcenter je sam virtualka
<Mmike> doma sam uspio slozit - u KVMu
<Mmike> pokusam isto na serveroshu na poslu - virtualka dobija ext3 errore
<Mmike> i vcenter instalacija nece proc
<phd> skužio sam. Al ak ga hoćeš šutnut moraš mu reć da je u modu održavanja
<Mmike> kak da dodam usera
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> dodam usera kroz vcenter
<Mmike> i taj se opce nemre ulogirat u vcenter :)
<Mmike> jel' moram istog tog usera s istim credsima dodat i u esxi?
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvdLovAaYzM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Martika - Toy Soldiers :: Duration: 04:54 :: Views: 35,283,339 uploaded by MartikaVEVO :: 192,564 likes :: 6,474 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly-home> VPS provider je imao ispad od 1:10h
<jelly-home> 4534 packets transmitted, 379 received, 91% packet loss, time 4611465ms
<SilverSpace> nije dugo trajalo da mama radi netjaka mora u skolu :)
<SilverSpace> mangup ugrizo svog skolskog kolegu 
<jelly-home> koji razred ide
<SilverSpace> peti
<SilverSpace> moram na dietu, dostigo sam 120 kg
<sillyslux> aj daj meni 20
<SilverSpace> eh da je to tak lako :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, bicikliras i svejedno si se tak popunil?!
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: slabo ove godine 
<SilverSpace> vise sam bio u vrtu 
<DomaMuffin> Ako je kako kazes, bio si u loncu, a ne u vrtu :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj cvarke sadis pa si prevec probaval ?
<SilverSpace> trebao bi navratiti da vidis 
<SilverSpace> stol 100x 200
<SilverSpace> cm 
<SilverSpace> i rostilj betonski 
<SilverSpace> malo ekipica se skupi 
<SilverSpace> jeftinije nam nego otic u birtiju 
<SilverSpace> nas tri potrosimo 200kn a za to 5l vina i meso za ostalo 
<SilverSpace> napijemo se i pojedemo 
<Mmike> pft
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-29
<Mmike> GTX780 pri full loadu sishe oko 380W (350-400)
<Mmike> GTX1060 pri full loadu sishe oko 200W (150-210W)
<Mmike> GTX1060 je maaaaaaalcice jaca (benchmarki) nego 780
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-30
<Hrki> jutro
<sillyslux_> budan i spreman prije 10!!!
<CrazyLemon> congrats
<lostsheep> ping otkad je freenode promjenio policy 
<lostsheep> nedilja je pa bice nitko nije aktivan
<lostsheep> uff
<jelly> eyup
<jelly> spam iz venecuele
<jelly> Received: from mta1.bacgiang.gov.vn (mail.bacgiang.gov.vn [125.212.128.218])
<jelly> Received: from VICEM-DC01.VICEM.LOCAL (mail.vicem.vn [123.30.210.178])
<jelly> a izvor je indija ako je vjerovati ostatku zaglavlja
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-23
<MmikeM> jelly, jebo.me/pas?
<ivoks> uvijek je dobar osjecaj kad moras platiti porez na dobit od kapitala
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> MmikeM: kaj u 3 ujutro pasa teraš
<BotaniCar> O jebali ih k8s. Dizem testni cluster i vec po ure stoji na 'Waiting to register with Kubernetes'
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Priprema pošiljke za dostavu
<SilverSpace> jebo naše neradnike nitko ne odgovara vectjedan dana na mail 
<SilverSpace> teško složit ponudu 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa kad si ti tezak covjek :P
<SilverSpace> dodobas: baš :)
<MmikeM> jelly, u njujorku je bilo 9 navecer, jebiga :)
<MmikeM> BotaniCar, juju deploy! :)
<MmikeM> kak sedom izbaciti iz linije sva slova 'c' i 't', bez da koristim dva izraza, zna li tko?
<MmikeM> nah, kaki sed: $(tr -d ct)
<Mmike> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=systemd-homed
<Mmike> kakav idijot
<jelly> tko, phoronix?
<Mmike> ma glenart
<jelly> kaj misliš da on to radi jer mu se sprdlo, ili jer mu je neko u RH rekao koji su longterm ciljevi
<jelly> 90% loših i neuobičajenih fičura u systemd-u su takvi da se izolira OS dio od mutable dijela
<jelly> read only /etc, read only /
<jelly> is toga nužno slijede pizdarije poput dbus-only APIja, hostnamed / nss_myhostname, resolved, i sad ovaj
<Mmike> u biti, da
<Mmike> sad sam prosao kroz prezentaciju do kraja
<Mmike> i ne cini se to tak lose
<jelly> i onda možeš lakše provisionati 100-1000 radnih stanica ili servera jer su svi isti kao jaje jajetu
<Mmike> meni mrak pao na oci sa 'lakse migriranje hometa'
<Mmike> kaj imas migrirat, skopiras
<jelly> a mali linux user, ko ga jebe
<Mmike> ja to radim zadnjih 15-20 godina
<Mmike> jelly, yup, we are all part of a corporation
<Mmike> ma super bi bilo kad bih mogao opt-outat iz toga, i ne koristiti to
<jelly> pa možeš, instaliraš Debian koji ništa od tih čudnih stvari nema uključeno po defaultu
<jelly> ili neku derivaciju
<jelly> da su barem iskreni kod kopiraju pa da unique id od korisnika nazovu SID i iskopiraju Acitve Directory shemu pa smo na miru :-D
<Mmike> jelly, ti debian i dalje svukud trosis? 
<Mmike> (za workstation/laptop)
<jelly> Mmike: workstation da.  Na laptopu još imam xenial
<Mmike> neces upgradeirat na bionice i nove ubuntutore?
<jelly> kad budem morao hoću, ali vjerojatno na 20.04.1 LTS 
<hrvoje> systemd opet siri svoje pipke na sve sto jos nije progutao? :))
<jelly> RH za management korisnika ima sss i freeipa, ne znam kaj će sad pretumbavati /etc/passwd i to još
<jelly> ovo vjerojatno sluzi da bi isti home mogao lakse imat u raznim kontenjerima za razne aplikacije
<Mmike> jelly, a, kad vec pricamo - jebomepas? :d
<dodobas> Mmike: a ne radi, sta sad .. jebo.me/pas
<Mmike> jelly mi je workflow potrgao :D
<jelly> "D
<jelly> ček, kolega mi je dao link di se vidi kak složit php-fpm
<sillyslux> https://www.links.hr/hr/tvrdi-disk-20000-0-gb-western-digital-red-wd200efax-sata-256mb-cache-5400okr-min-3-5-051500180
<sillyslux> Tvrdi disk 20000.0 GB
<sillyslux> ima i 60000GB
<sillyslux> samo 1.7kkn
<Mmike> 20T ?
<sillyslux> pa da
<sillyslux> u opisu je ipak jedna nula manje
<DomaMuffin> Uredjaj s linka na slici ima 2TB :) 
<jelly> nazalost i u specki na WD sajtu je 1 nula manje 
<jelly> pih
<sillyslux> skoro pa se nado
<jelly> najveci komercijalni HDD su 14TB ili 16TB
<jelly> ssd je "koliko vendor može natrpaš"
<jelly> natrpati*
<jelly> mislim da je bilo 60TB ili 100TB u kutiji
<Mmike> vish, treba storidz doma apdejtat :)
<jelly> treba površinu za crtiće i filmove upgradeati
<jelly> a povremeno se i tv program gleda priznajem
<hrvoje> sve manje gledam tv ... jedino nesto on-demand mozda
<ivoks> issati
<ivoks> jupyter+sage+docker = nocna mora
<jelly> koliko ce godina proci dok devovi i manageri skuze da kontenjeri i snapovi ne rjesavaju ni security ni usability 
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053
<Mmike> pre smijesno :)
<Mmike> jelly, kontejneri su zakon
<Mmike> snapovi su ok ideja, potpuno debilno implementirana, nedovrsena, izaziva frustraciju
<Mmike> ja sve kaj imam 'fuserkso' imam u kontejnerima, ne pada mi na pamet opce ne koristit ih vise
<Mmike> tu jako koriste docker pa cu sad vidjet jel' to bolje nego lxd/lxc
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-24
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> samo k8s mmike :) 
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> naletio sam na sustav koji nema vim, a ima emacs
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: najbolji ti je nix :)
<ivoks> Na RTL-u Hrvatska pojavile su se ospice.
<ivoks> :D
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/bushcamp2/status/1175382248272515072
<jelly> ivoks: a nano? joe?
<jelly> eZaba na sepa transakciju od 16 eura, od mene prema amazon.de naplati jos 30kn :-|
<jelly> naravoucenije: ne ukljucivati sepa direct debit na amazonu iako bi ga nase banke _morale_ podrzavati to bas i ne radi
<hrvoje> kad sam pricao bankarici ovdje kaj sve naplacuju nase banke, zena se krizala lijevom i desnom
<hrvoje> gore te ful paket izadje 1 euro mjesecno
<hrvoje> slanje i primanje para unutar eu - dzabe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EFQKvGzWwAELw5d?format=jpg&name=large
<jelly> u .nl sve usluge vezane za racun di primas placu moraju biti besplatne
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-25
<Mmike> vrodic[m], kak to mislis, nix?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uuuuuuuuuuuuuuusrcetispalim! si metnio kaj ljutog unutra?
<Mmike> nakon 2 i pol tjedna koristenja slacka sam ispizdio. Onda sam skuzio 'all unreads' foru, i u biti taj slack opce nije tak jako los :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, di je to - ovdijet?
<Mmike> jelly, jebomepas? :)
<Mmike> https://pastebin.com/EyHyv0du 
<Mmike> kako ovo sad?
<jelly> printf '01\n02\n03\n04\n05\n' | xargs -I{} -n1 echo bla {}
<DomaMuffin> kad ne pustis update na gedori mjesec dana doceka te 1001
<DomaMuffin> 1010 tocnije
<ivoks> dakle... i kid you not
<ivoks> dobijem jucer mail iz referentice iz porezne uprave
<ivoks> mail veli da oni vjeruju kako nisam prijavio sav dohodak i da moram objasniti iznos od X kuna
<ivoks> cak stovise, veli zenska da je na ziro racunu bilo X kuna vise nego sam ja prijavio
<ivoks> reko, hm, ne vjerujem da smo tako pogrijesili, ali obrt je zatvoren i ja vise nemam taj ziro racun
<ivoks> veli ona da odem u banku po izvod
<ivoks> odem ja u banku, treba cekati 24h i platiti 150kn
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> danas dobijem izvod
<ivoks> i fakat, razlika prometa na ziro racunu je tocno onoliko koliko je zenska rekla
<ivoks> za X kuna je promet veci nego li sam ja prijavio
<ivoks> ali ta X razlika je zbroj povrat preplacenog poreza na dohodak i povrata preplacenog PDV-a
<ivoks> i tak mene porezna napada da nisam platio porez na ono sto sam zaradio prilikom povrata preplacenog poreza
<hrvoje> Mmike: Dublin, Irska. Fakat su banke totalno drugacije ... ako koristis kaj ti nude imas sanse npr mjesecno neki ko fol premium paket platit 6 eura a dobit 10 eura na nekakav cashback itd
<hrvoje> pa na kraju ispada da banka tebi placa 4 eura a koristis sve (okej, sigurno si oni negdje pozobaju zaradu) ali svejedno ... mozes dizati lovu na bankomatima drugih banaka u gradu bez ikakve dodatne provizije (tako bar zenska tvrdi)
<hrvoje> nego, zasto se meni cini da je Mmike u drugoj vremenskoj zoni... ? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: je u NY
<ciki> pozz. dakle, svaki distro koji instaliram rezultira time da boot traje 4-6min. Svaki osim lubuntu 16.04. I njega sam pokusavao nadogradit na novu verziju kao i clean install ali bezuspjesno. rado bih koristio Ubuntu 16.04 ili noviji, ali cini mi se da sam osudjen na Lubuntu 16.04. U cemu bi mogao biti problem?
<ivoks> eh, brzo je pobjegao
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.2 LTS, 19.04 | Ako imate pitanje, pitajte i pricekajte odgovor (mozda dodje i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :)
<CrazyLemon> hm.. 18.04.3 je latest LTS
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.3 LTS, 19.04 | Ako imate pitanje, pitajte i pricekajte odgovor (mozda dodje i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, kaj radis u Dublinu? Prebjegao i ti? 
<Mmike> yup, /me je u NYC, onboarding za novu firmu
<Mmike> jeben je grad, al' je skup u tristo veselih sljivica majcinih
<Mmike> daklem, zna li tko kako xargs koristi -I ?
<Mmike> izgleda da -I implya -n1, osim ako ne stavis -n2
<Mmike> ili ne znam
<Mmike> mario@mx260 /tmp/f> echo 1 2 3 | xargs -I'{}' -n1 echo '{}'
<Mmike> 1 2 3
<Mmike> mario@mx260 /tmp/f> echo -e "1\n2\n\n3" | xargs -I'{}' -n1 echo '{}'
<Mmike> 1
<Mmike> 2
<Mmike> 3
<Mmike> zasto je ovo razlicito?
<Mmike> veli 'man' da xargs delimita po blankovima ili newlineovima
<ivoks> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<Mmike> kad ne koristim -I, onda je sve isto
<ivoks> ovaj Trump je fakat imbecil :D
<ivoks> koliko je puta rekao 'nazvat ce vas guliani i drzavni odvjetnik'? 
<ivoks> ak nije 4, onda fakat...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Su6FQHAYg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bilecanka - Zoran Predin :: Duration: 03:41 :: Views: 616,494 uploaded by Momentgirl :: 3,160 likes :: 155 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> Mmike: najsigurnije je koristiti \0 delimiter i xargs -0
<Mmike> jelly, ista stvar
<jelly> koja ista stvar?
<jelly> printf 'a\0b\0c\0' | xargs -0 -n1 -iX echo bla X
<Mmike> nda, kad koristim -I onda -n nema smisla
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, sa -0 radi, iako ne uzim zakaj :/
<jelly> ali ne znam kako bi -n2 uopće radilo, ako nemaš dva puta {} {} u templateu
<hrvoje> Mmike: a da, treba djetetu zaradit za skolovanje jednog dana :) privikavam se na drugaciji grad, ljude, mentalitet, tehnologije ... sve skupa je nevjerojatno kompleksno, ali svi se trude objasniti i pomoci koliko god mogu
<Mmike> jelly, da, xargs bi trebao rec 'kaj brijes, nemrem tak' ili nest
<Mmike> svejedno, ovo gore ne radi sa -P
<Mmike> imam neku skriptu koju pokrecem po hrpi kontejnera, i zelim ju pokretat u paraleli, i onda velim xargsu -P3
<Mmike> i sad, ak pokrenem skriptu sa jednim parametrom na kraju, tak da xargs koristim bez -I{}, onda -P radi as expected
<Mmike> al' ak pokrenem sa -I{}, onda k'o da je -P uvijek 1
<Mmike> hrvoje, a di si oso, te kad/
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj ste ga pustili iz Iskona? :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, jesi i tastaturu uzeo sa soobm? :d
<Mmike> btw, ja si narucio, opet, das keyboard
<Mmike> nema vise 10less, nazalost :(
<Mmike> al' ovo je i tak za po doma da zena moze brojeve tipkat :)
<jelly> Mmike: izvukao se iz lanaca, ko Houdini
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Mmike: hm?  -0 -P3 -n1 radi
<jelly> Mmike: printf 'a\0b\0c\0'|strace -ff -eclone,fork,execve xargs -0 -P3 -n1 /bin/echo
<jelly> triput clone, triput execve
<Mmike> yup, al' ne odjednom
<Mmike> nego jedno po jedno
<Mmike> odo rucat
<jelly> mož bit
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<jelly> printf '2\0002\0002\000'|time xargs -0 -P3 -n1 /bin/sleep
<jelly> xargs -0 -P3 -n1 /bin/sleep  0.00s user 0.00s system 0% cpu 2.004 total
<jelly> tri paralelna /bin/sleep 2, trajala ukupno 2 sekunde a ne 6
<jelly> xargs (GNU findutils) 4.7.0-git
<kiki35> poz. probao sam instalirati razne distribucije pa tako i ubuntu od verzije 14 do 19. medutim, kod svake je slucaj da nakon instalacije boot time traje 4-6 min. Jedina distra koja normalno radi je lubuntu na verziji 16.04. u cemu bi mogao biti problem?
<jelly> kiki35: pokreni "systemd-analyze blame" i stavi kompletan output na neki pastebin site (npr. paste.ubuntu.com) pa cemo vidit
<kiki35> to trebam napravit na trenunoj verziji (16.04) koja dobro radi ili trebam instalirat neku drugu(koja uzrokuje long boot) pa onda preko te komande vidjet?
<kiki35> pretpostavljam ovo drugo
<jelly> ovo drugo.
<kiki35> ok, hvala
<hrvoje> Mmike: Nisam nažalost uzeo keyboard jer mi je prtljaga bila u gram ispod granice dozvoljenog ... dali su mi das keyboard ali nije to to, topre je do jaja
<Mmike> hrvoje, znaci, mogu ti ju pricuvat dok ne dodjes po nju? :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: otisao u palac gore firmu, moram priznati da sam impresioniran ... a zena je vec dobila instrukcije da ju mora poslati postom
<Mmike> budem ti ju ja poslo postom! :D
<Mmike> tu lik ima topre tastaturu neku, 280 dolara je kostala - ide na godisnji u petak pa ce mi ju posudit next week
<Mmike> bas me zanima
<Mmike> hrvoje, a, kaj ces radi tu palacgore firmi?
<Mmike> ShakaJada, BOTKEC!
<ShakaJada> u kurac i ja
<ShakaJada> clonezillam ssd na nvme i ljunax ode u kurac jer nema nvme modul , ne mounta lvm i ostavi me u dracutu
<ShakaJada> istovremeno drugi komp ode u ku*ac jer windows update
<ShakaJada> srecom, android postaje pravi OS i ima iso2usb, pa cu si skinut novu gedoru i pregazit ovo kaj ne radi
<hrvoje> Mmike: sre/infrastruktura
<Mmike> hrvoje, k'o oi ja! :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, jer na amazonu sve? jel' terraform? jel' sta je sta je?
<Mmike> ShakaJada, koji to linux kloniras, natty?
<ShakaJada> gedoru 30
<hrvoje> Mmike: sve inhouse i to izuzetno impresivno, pao sam na guzicu
<Mmike> hrvoje, a, smijes ikaj od tog shareat?
<Mmike> makar alati, ako vec ne detalje?
<Mmike> jer, recimo  - porno firma di sam radio je koristila jako puno perla
<Mmike> jako jako puno perla
<Mmike> JAKO puno perla
<Mmike> toliko da nisam vidio smisao puppeta kad su nam rekli 'ajte sad to'
<Mmike> al' danas od nule kad nesh ides radit uzmes nesh sto ima vec, jer to s puno perla je - grozno
<hrvoje> Mmike: dosta toga je vec shareano, mislim da je ogroman postotak alata koji su razvijeni i koriste se ujedno i opensource
<Mmike> primjer nekvi?
<hrvoje> platforma je npr https://www.opencompute.org/, sve živo je otvoreno
<hrvoje> a softver npr https://github.com/facebook, jako puno toga kaj je razvijeno i koristi se interno je dostupno svima Å¡to me moram priznati iznenadilo
<hrvoje> bio sam uvjeren da je to sve hush hush i jako zatvoreno, ali za divno čudo upravo suprotno
<hrvoje> od nacrta rackova, dimenzija, materijala, projekata, kompletnih električnih shema...
<Mmike> a kaj rade oni ?
<Mmike> mislim, firma di si?
<hrvoje> prodaju oglase i prikazuju cat pictures :) ured u Irskoj je dosta fokusiran na infrastrukturu i datacentre
<hrvoje> ekipa zna užasno puno toga i nikad se nisam gluplji osjećao :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> same here
<Mmike> ha nist
<Mmike> idemo na stejk kad dodjem u dublin :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: apsolutno, i na ćevape :) ima i toga čak ovdje, drži neki balkanac ...
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> to imam doma :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: a kam si ti otišel u NY?
<Mmike> tu me u NYC oce na cevose vodit
<Mmike> reko, vodite me na kaj nemam doma :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, noom se zove firma
<Mmike> trenutno ucim - cloudformation
<Mmike> juju je majka, jebote :)
<Mmike> samo sto je zdrkano charmove pisati i odrzavati - ovi koje canonical ima su explicite za canonical's usecase
<hrvoje> a na kraju ćeš raditi tamo negdje ili se vraćaš u hr?
<Mmike> mysql-server ili percona-cluster charm, recimo, imaju smisla ako zelis instalirati openstack s njima
<Mmike> al' ak osh za ista drugo nisu bash nesh, uz sto imaju hrpu nepotrebnog smeca
<Mmike> hrvoje, nene, od doma cu raditi
<Mmike> tu sam samo na upoznavanju
<hrvoje> uuu, zavidim :)
<Mmike> nemam radnu dozvolu pa ne radim nist sad od tu
<hrvoje> nije lako biti u tuđini :)
<Mmike> pa 2 tjedna je bilo super
<hrvoje> e da, ameri i vize za rad ...
<Mmike> sad mi malo vec dosta :)
<Mmike> jos 2 tjedna i gotovo
<hrvoje> hehe ma navikne se čovjek na sve, jedino što lijevom stranom voze sunce im čudnovato
<hrvoje> dvaput sam skoro bez glave ostao, sad pušem i na hladno :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ja sam pred par godina u skotskoj auto iznajmio
<Mmike> nezaboravno iskustvo :D
<hrvoje> e to se ne usudim zasad, sve je divno dok ne dođeš na rotor a oni u krivom smjeru
<Mmike> ma to je lako
<Mmike> vozis za nekim
<Mmike> bed je kad si na otvorenoj cesti, nema nikog
<Mmike> stanes na parking
<Mmike> nastavis dalje
<Mmike> i odes na krivu stranu
<Mmike> i onda iza zavoja - vidi, auto, budala, kriva strana :)
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/gabro27/status/1173547934132178944
<sillyslux> aaa rotore u engleskoj... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OGvj7GZSIo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: See How an Insane 7-Circle Roundabout Actually Works | WIRED :: Duration: 01:33 :: Views: 1,524,430 uploaded by WIRED :: 6,714 likes :: 945 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> ha, jebeno kad znas ljude - sad sam pricao sa percnoninim developerom koji mi tocno objasnio kaj me zanima :)
<Mmike> hrvojem++ (iako ga nema vise tu, prasac)
<hrvoje> zanimljivo je kad kao pješak kreneš prelaziti cestu a auto skreće lijevo i očekuješ da će skretati u desnu traku pa ti lagano kreneš ... kad eto njega na tebe
<Mmike> da, mene to u Londonu plasilo
<Mmike> napadaju sa svih strana
<hrvoje> i naravno, čekaš bus na krivoj strani ceste ... jedno dvaput sami krenuo u krivom smjeru
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<Mmike> bokush
<Mmike> jesi popravio?
<DomaMuffin> jesam, imao sam na kloniraom disku i ubuntu , popravio sam njega :)
<DomaMuffin> FU gedora, FU
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-26
<ivoks> hm, mac
<ivoks> ako oznacis da se ne spaja automatski na wifi
<ivoks> i navecer ga stavis u sleep
<ivoks> on ce cijelo vrijeme biti spojen na wifi
<ivoks> i kada ga probudis iz sleepa, ostati ce spojen na kratko i onda se odspojiti
<DomaMuffin> Polished expirience ivoks , ti to ne razumijes :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj mi pulseaudio nakon nekog vremena (nema pravila) pocne krckati ? Kad ubijem pulseaudio proces svog korisnika i pokrene novi, krckanje prestane 
<DomaMuffin> Tuntor 18
<jelly> centos 8 izasao
<obrut> jelly: centos je out, cetnos stream je in ! :)
<jelly> to sam vidio da ima neki 8-stream, ali ne znam kaj to je
<jelly> lolling lelease?
<jelly> da
<obrut> nisam cito detalje, vidio jutros na wc-u
<DomaMuffin> CENTOS JE VANI, ALI EPEL I OSTALO NIJE SPREMNO
<DomaMuffin> pardn maj kapz
<jelly> ma boli me
<DomaMuffin> Imam ti nekih biljki koje bi mogle pomoci s boovima ! Samo boli ili i pecka ? 
<jelly> s obzirom na ovaj Stream malo je jasnije zašto je toliko kasnilo
<jelly> samo kad pišam...
<DomaMuffin> Nego, NVME, jebate. Prije mi je za deploy k8s trebalo 0 min na SSDu , na ovom je za manje od 5 gotovo. 
<DomaMuffin> idem mjerit' koliko se grije,mozda throttla i moze i brze
<obrut> jelly: kad smo vec kod centosa, jel se stogod spominju mandarine ? :)
<DomaMuffin> temperature: 40 C
<DomaMuffin> Jao, mandarine! Da vas vidim bar jednom godisnje ! 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samp ljuto i je unutra :)
<SilverSpace> asmo*
<SilverSpace> samo*
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, 0 min?
<DomaMuffin> kaj s nula minuta ?
<Mmike> pa to si ti napiso :D
<Mmike> <DomaMuffin> Nego, NVME, jebate. Prije mi je za deploy k8s trebalo 0 min na SSDu , na ovom je za manje od 5 gotovo. 
<jelly> obrut: jos nista
 * jelly napeto čeka da kolega napravi provisioning za CentOS 8
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: fala, mislio sam 10 :) 
<Mmike> molim :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' canonical radi HWE kernele za AWS, znas li mozda?
<ivoks> Mmike: probaj guglat
<ivoks> ubuntu hwe aws
<Mmike> jesam, ne nalazim
<Mmike> cini se da mogu ili svoj kernel stavit
<Mmike> ili apgrejdat na bionic
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ne znam di guglas
<ivoks> prvi link je https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-aws-hwe
<ivoks> drugi link je https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-aws-hwe
<ivoks> itd itd
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> rmadison linux-image-aws-hwe
<Mmike>  linux-image-aws-hwe | 4.15.0.1050.50 | xenial-security/universe | amd64, arm64
<Mmike>  linux-image-aws-hwe | 4.15.0.1050.50 | xenial-updates/universe  | amd64, arm64
<Mmike>  linux-image-aws-hwe | 4.15.0.1051.51 | xenial-proposed/universe | amd64, arm64
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~>
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> thnx :D
<jelly> wow, ubuntu koristi madison?
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> rmadison!
<Mmike> ima i cmadison za cloud archive
<Mmike> jelly, ubuntu-dev-tools
<Mmike> unutra je rmadison i druge divote koje znatno olaksavaju paketiranje
<jelly> hmph
<jelly> više nije yum nego dnf
<DomaMuffin> meni je na gedori oboje radilo, nisam ni gledao kak. Trebalo mi je dan i pol da mi udje u prste da dnf-am
<jelly> skoro sve naredbe su iste
<jelly> dnf makecache
<DomaMuffin> Htio sam ovim gore reci da se ne kolju na gedori. Uredno poberu novi repo kroz koji god alat ga dodao, oba ga vide.
<jelly> makecache traje 4 minute #$@^%^
<jelly> morat ću napraviti lokalni centos mirror
<DomaMuffin> <3
<jelly> a vrti se bar dvaput kod instalacije, prvi put automatski kad dnf install epel-release, drugi put nakon toga namjerno da bude "brže"
<Mmike> mater i amazonu
<Mmike> opet sam se sjebo, i narucio
<Mmike> i vec mjesec dana cekam
<Mmike> i sad mi vele 'your item might be lost'
<Mmike> pa jebote
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-27
<DomaMuffin> Trebao je biti tako lijep dan, djecu rasfuram di treba,a ja rad od doma. Mali povraca od 4.
<ivoks> i kaj sad, porezna suti
<ivoks> odnio dokumentaciju, ni ispricavamo se ni nista
<ivoks> nekad poludim
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: tako je i Franko jedan dan 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa tko se to vidio ispricati 
<SilverSpace> nema toga kod nas 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: nema jer ljudi ne inzistiraju, tamo di se postavis -dobijes
<DomaMuffin> OK, preveli su scammailove i na slovenski. "20/07/2019 - na ta dan sem vdrl v vas operacijski sistem in dobil popoln dostop do vasega racuna."
<DomaMuffin> Ili to ili ova frendica iz Slovenije kaj me nagovara da dodjem k njima ima opasan opsec team
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> dosao sam i do mora ove godine
<DomaMuffin> Imas svoje ljude tamo stalno, ne moras ti :) Kak ide s kajacima ?
<ivoks> ove godine je bilo dobro
<ivoks> nismo imali puno gostiju, ali su placali vecu cijenu, pa je ispalo ok
<ivoks> u plusu sam, ali to jos uvijek nije ono sto bi ja htio
<ivoks> dvoumim se; nastaviti ili ugasiti
<DomaMuffin> U kakvim (pravnim) uvjetima radite, meni je lijepo za cuti da - radite. 
<ivoks> doo
<ivoks> ove godine sam preuzeo preostali udio u firmi, pa je sad samo moja
<ivoks> prije tjedan dana sam bio siguran da cu ugasiti firmu
<DomaMuffin> Nemoj gasit', vec si rekao da gasite stolariju, postajes beskoristan :) 
<DomaMuffin> Kaj je bilo prosli tjedan ?
<ivoks> a sad imamo jednog providera koji se zanima za zimske ture
<ivoks> a to je bas ono sto fali firmi da bude ono sto treba biti
<ivoks> ne zelim da radi 8 mjeseci u godini, jer je tesko zaposliti ljude
<DomaMuffin> o,pa vec je i 8/12 uspjeh, 12/12 je jebena stvar
<ivoks> 8/12 je problem ako moras place placati cijelu godinu
<ivoks> ako ne placas cijelu godinu, onda ti ljudi odu
<DomaMuffin> To i mislim, uspjeh je imati akumuliranu lovu za suhi period
<ivoks> ali sto to meni kao vlasniku znaci? :)
<DomaMuffin> 12/12 anulira jedan set problema
<DomaMuffin> Tebi znaci da nisi gotov, kako si i sam rekao :)
<ivoks> stolariju mozda necemo ugasiti, vec prenamjeniti
<ivoks> to nije moje, pa mogu samo sugerirati
<ivoks> ali astrape i dlivio su moji
<DomaMuffin> U sto bi prenamjenio?
<ivoks> sestra ima ideje
<ivoks> vidjet cemo :)
<DomaMuffin> Pa daj podijeli neku ideju, ja ne znam kaj bi sad s 3 stolara i opremom, a da se zelim prenamijeniti 
<ivoks> daj meni stolare
<SilverSpace> pih stolar :)
<SilverSpace> dva tjedna ganjam pvc stolarju i samo mi jedan poslao ponudu a plačam gotovinom :)
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pitat nekog sa engleskog govornog podrucja da izgovori "vdrl"
<hrvoje> Jelly: Ili Dún Laoghaire isto :)))
<ivoks> izdržljivost
<jelly> durability?
<jelly> resilience?
<hrvoje> da da, nego da procitaju na hrvatskom :))
<SilverSpace> Netjakov razred je prvi svih petih i drugi na Å¡koli po uspjehu ali su najgori razred po vladanju 
<jelly> svih petih u .hr?
<SilverSpace> na Å¡koli 
<SilverSpace> jelly: njegovoj Å¡koli
<SilverSpace> konacno su se javili nakon deset dana za pvc stolarju 
<SilverSpace> jedni od cetiri upita 
<Mmike> jelly, jesi ga opravio?
<Mmike> meni sok svaki put kad cujem da ivoks ima sestru :d
<Mmike> sve vise i vise mržim snapoće
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> mrzim znapove :D
<Mmike> srusio mi se xchat
<Mmike> prvi put valjda od kad ga koristim
<jelly> > Narayanan et al., SYSTOR’16 (Microsoft) observed SSD error rates from 1e-11 to 6e-14, depending on the drive model. Meza et al., SIGMETRICS’15 (FB) observed even worse SSD error rates, 2e-9 to 6e-11 depending on the model of drive.
<jelly> (https://danluu.com/deconstruct-files/, via https://lwn.net/Articles/799807/)
<jelly> 10 na -11tu gresaka je jedna greska na svakih 13GB!
<obrut> 13 GB ? pa toliko zauzima moderni 4k HDR porn^H^H^H^Hfilmic bez problema
<jelly> > In conclusion, computers don't work
<jelly> :-D
<obrut> evo.. upravo skopiro direktorij s jednog kompa na drugi, du -s -m daje dosta razlicitu brojku :) na destinaciji ima vise megabajta :) kako to? kako to ?
<obrut> tar | nc -> nc | tar  rulez
<Mmike> obrut, tar | pigz | nc -> nc | pigz -d | tar 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-28
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj mirke i kennyja vise nema na ircu?
<Mmike> ok, za mirku mi je jasno :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ugl, oni imaju x270, right? Jel' taj laptop ima zavarenu memoriju, ili je replace-able?
<Mmike> cini se da je replaceable
<Mmike> kul, upgradeirat cemo se na x260, moze nvme, moze 16 gigi memorije, mozda cak i 32
<Mmike> jedini razlog zasto cu prestati koristi LXD su snapovi
<Mmike> pa jebemu :/
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-29
<jelly> mda, i eto valjda zato sto sam to procitao sam nasao sad na disku za mp3ce i download 800 bad sektora
<jelly> seljenje podataka u tijeku
<jelly> rsync: read errors mapping "/media/hd/d/dl/games/setup_nwn_diamond_2.1.0.21-1.bin": Input/output error (5)
<jelly> nooo neverwinter nights
<jelly> (koje nisam ni jednom odigrao, bitno da se kupilo...)
<jelly> povećao sam disk na kojem je md sa formatom na kraju diska (md format 1.0).  Rebootao, md se nije digao (jer kraj diska vise nije isti jer je disk veci), nema veze, idem izgenerirati novi md i stavim format 1.2 (na pocetku diska)
<jelly> i jos me pita "jesi siguran, tu imas neki filesystem"
<jelly> i ja velim "da" i pregazim prvih par megi filesystema
<jelly> i nemam backup... jer _to_ je bio disk sa svim backupima :-)
<jelly> i sad fsck neće da odradi posal
<Mmike> o, pa bravo
<Mmike> drago mi je da se povremeno nadje netko tko bude slicno blesav poput mene
<Mmike> znam da te ne tjesi puno, jelly
<Mmike> jelly, jesi probao testdisk, mozda uspije vratiti patriciju, pa bar nesto skopiras?
<Mmike> photorec ce sigurno vratiti sve, al bez metapodataka tak da... ne znam koliko je to korisno ti :/
<Mmike> jelly, nije trenutak da pitam za jebomepas, jel? :d
<jelly> particija je na mjestu.
<jelly> nije se izgubila
<jelly> vraćanje datoteka je apsolutno beskorisno, backupi su rsync sa verzijama godinu-dvije unazad, ako ne znam koja je putanja i tj. od kada je datoteka ne moram ni vraćati
<jelly> oh well.  Tako mi i treba kad nemam offsite backup...
<jelly> a e2fsck crasha ili mi ne da pisati undo_file, ni jedno nije prihvatljivo
<Mmike> YUP
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam doma backup na mega-storage, di imam i hrpu smeca koje nije vrijedno backupa
<Mmike> a ono kaj je svakih tjedan-tri-pet rsyncam na externi disk i otfuram kod punice na selo
<Mmike> imam 2 takva diska, pa je jedan stalno tamo a jedan uzmem sa sobom i onda rsync opet tamo
<Mmike> plus, unazad godinu dana imam backblaze backup za fotke i filmeke obiteljske
<SweetMuffin> treba se osloboditi materijalnog i nematerijalnog, metadata included
<Mmike> jel' radis ti zbirku mudrosti?
<Mmike> naprav neki vebservis koji mogu curlat pa da mi izleti tak nesh svaki put kad se ulogirm
<Mmike> ulogiram
<SweetMuffin> 15.11. Katran, Renman i originalna postava Cortoa mozda po zadnji put izvode "osjecaj me prati da sam fiju" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_K2ZyX1RJs so b there or b square
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Renman-Osjećaj me prati da sam fiju :: Duration: 05:34 :: Views: 33,200 uploaded by Blaster :: 154 likes :: 15 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> ja slusam neki tech-house iz 2005te :)
<Mmike> jer tu u birtiji di jesam roka neki spanjolski-italo dens kurac
<Mmike> zivjele noise-canceling sluske
